# L' angolo della sciampista



## Tebe (14 Gennaio 2015)

Argomenti liberi, l' importante è che siano rigidamente cose sciampiste.

C' è una che di intende di tinte per capelli fra voi?
O meglio.
Qualcuna si fa la tinta a casa con le tinte professionali? Non quelle già pronte da super per intenderci.


----------



## Dalida (14 Gennaio 2015)

no.
ma in questo thread posso parlare delle extension alle ciglia?


----------



## Flavia (14 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Argomenti liberi, l' importante è che siano rigidamente cose sciampiste.
> 
> C' è una che di intende di tinte per capelli fra voi?
> O meglio.
> Qualcuna si fa la tinta a casa con le tinte professionali? Non quelle già pronte da super per intenderci.


ecchime
tinta
ossigeno (volumi dipendono dall'effetto che vuoi)
posa
ossidazione
e sei pronta!
le migliori tinte rimangono
 quelle della loreal
 (linea profesionale scatola color bordeaux)


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Argomenti liberi, l' importante è che siano rigidamente cose sciampiste.
> 
> C' è una che di intende di tinte per capelli fra voi?
> O meglio.
> Qualcuna si fa la tinta a casa con le tinte professionali? Non quelle già pronte da super per intenderci.


No mi dispiace, solo parrucchiere  Ti vuoi cimentare, però li devi mischiare varie colorazioni e devi giocare con le frazioni, diluire ...Non quanto sia facile  :singleeye:


----------



## Flavia (14 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> no.
> ma in questo thread posso parlare delle extension alle ciglia?


vanno di gran moda
io le trovo un poco inquietanti


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida, prego! Mi interessa [emoji2]
Se mi sorte dire qualcosa anche a proposito del tatuaggio delle sopracciglia ve ne sarei oltremodo grata


----------



## Nicka (14 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> no.
> ma in questo thread posso parlare delle extension alle ciglia?


Ho sentito che stanno avendo un grande boom, a me inquietano un po'!!


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> no.
> ma in questo thread posso parlare delle extension alle ciglia?


Parla pure ...


----------



## Flavia (14 Gennaio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Dalida, prego! Mi interessa [emoji2]
> Se mi sorte dire qualcosa anche a proposito del tatuaggio delle sopracciglia ve ne sarei oltremodo grata


dicono che fa un male allucinogeno
ma se bella vuoi apparire
un poco devi soffrire
a parte gli scherzi lo ha fatto
una mia collega, un effetto
naturalmente ordinato
molto bello


----------



## Dalida (14 Gennaio 2015)

e niente, le vorrei fare. tanto per fare una cazzata. 
però costano, e poi so che bisogna tornare tipo due volte al mese.
però sembrano belle.
sul tatuaggio alle sopracciglia invece non so, ne conosco solo una a cui è venuto bene. e comunque è una donna sui sessanta, farlo troppo presto mi sa che stanca e dà un po' un brutto effetto sfinge.


----------



## Flavia (14 Gennaio 2015)

secondo me 
bisogna informarsi bene
su chi ti fa il tatuaggio
se ben fatto, l'effetto
è molto bello


----------



## Nicka (14 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> e niente, le vorrei fare. tanto per fare una cazzata.
> però costano, e poi so che bisogna tornare tipo due volte al mese.
> però sembrano belle.
> sul tatuaggio alle sopracciglia invece non so, ne conosco solo una a cui è venuto bene. e comunque è una donna sui sessanta, farlo troppo presto mi sa che stanca e dà un po' un brutto effetto sfinge.


Secondo me dipende anche come le hai di partenza, a me ad esempio le hanno sconsigliate...sembrerebbero veramente fintissime!!! 
E dicono anche che ci voglia un sacco di tempo a farle...:unhappy:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Gennaio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> dicono che fa un male allucinogeno
> ma se bella vuoi apparire
> un poco devi soffrire
> a parte gli scherzi lo ha fatto
> ...





Dalida ha detto:


> e niente, le vorrei fare. tanto per fare una cazzata.
> però costano, e poi so che bisogna tornare tipo due volte al mese.
> però sembrano belle.
> sul tatuaggio alle sopracciglia invece non so, ne conosco solo una a cui è venuto bene. e comunque è una donna sui sessanta, farlo troppo presto mi sa che stanca e dà un po' un brutto effetto sfinge.


Ah ok, quindi oltre a non avermi detto che è doloroso l'estetista mi vorrebbe far cacciare tipo 250 euri in anticipo sull'età


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> e niente, le vorrei fare. tanto per fare una cazzata.
> però costano, e poi so che bisogna tornare tipo due volte al mese.
> però sembrano belle.
> sul tatuaggio alle sopracciglia invece non so, ne conosco solo una a cui è venuto bene. e comunque è una donna sui sessanta, farlo troppo presto mi sa che stanca e dà un po' un brutto effetto sfinge.


Stavo guardando un video or ora, quanto costa in media ?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Secondo me dipende anche come le hai di partenza, a me ad esempio le hanno sconsigliate...sembrerebbero veramente fintissime!!!
> E dicono anche che ci voglia un sacco di tempo a farle...:unhappy:


Pure un sacco di tempo
:unhappy: 
Ho capito, coi 250 mi faccio un we


----------



## Nicka (14 Gennaio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Pure un sacco di tempo
> :unhappy:
> Ho capito, coi 250 mi faccio un we


Parlavo delle ciglia eh!! 
Comunque io voto per il weekend a prescindere!


----------



## Flavia (14 Gennaio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ah ok, quindi oltre a non avermi detto che è doloroso l'estetista mi vorrebbe far cacciare tipo 250 euri in anticipo sull'età


si costa un botto
non sapevo esattamente quanto
ma la mia collega per mantenersi
splendida splendente
non bada a spese....


----------



## Dalida (14 Gennaio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Stavo guardando un video or ora, quanto costa in media ?


mi hanno chiesto 170 euro. più ritocchi. è la cosa che più mi frena, ovvio.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> mi hanno chiesto 170 euro. più ritocchi. è la cosa che più mi frena, ovvio.


Non poco in effetti considerando la manutenzione


----------



## Flavia (14 Gennaio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non poco in effetti considerando la manutenzione


meglio usare il mascara
come se non ci fosse un domani


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> meglio usare il mascara
> come se non ci fosse un domani


Mi sa


----------



## Tebe (14 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> no.
> ma in questo thread posso parlare delle extension alle ciglia?


Assolutamente si.


----------



## Tebe (14 Gennaio 2015)

Minchia.
Tre pagine.
Lo sapevo che pure voi eravate sciampiste dentro.
Cazzare.
:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (14 Gennaio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> ecchime
> tinta
> ossigeno (volumi dipendono dall'effetto che vuoi)
> posa
> ...


Allora...
Ho comprato biopint professional color biondo scuro marrone.
Ossigeno 20 ha detto la tipa.
Il problema sono i capelli bianchi.
Genetica. A venti anni tutti bianchi a casa mia quindi sempre tinta, manco mi ricordo che castano ho.
Comunque.
Ossigeno 20 e sto biondo scuro.
Vorrei anche sfumature rosse.
Aggiungo un rosso strong alla tinta?
E le maledette dosi?


Paura.
Mai fatta.
Tanta paura.



Fiammetta ha detto:


> No mi dispiace, solo parrucchiere  Ti vuoi cimentare, però li devi mischiare varie colorazioni e devi giocare con le frazioni, diluire ...Non quanto sia facile  :singleeye:


Ho una ricrescita di velocità imbarazzante.
E odio andare dal parrucchiere.
Non sopporto che mi si tocchino i capelli.
Non ce la posso fare ogni quindici giorni.
Così come la ceretta global.
Che stress dalla estetista.
Ora sono meglio di loro.
E cosi anche per la tinta.




Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Dalida, prego! Mi interessa [emoji2]
> Se mi sorte dire qualcosa anche a proposito del tatuaggio delle sopracciglia ve ne sarei oltremodo grata


Cazzara e sciampista pure tu.

Che gente.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho una ricrescita di velocità imbarazzante.
> E odio andare dal parrucchiere.
> Non sopporto che mi si tocchino i capelli.
> Non ce la posso fare ogni quindici giorni.
> ...


Io mi rilasso sia dall'estetista che dal parrucchiere, entro in trance


----------



## Tebe (14 Gennaio 2015)

Qualche anno fa ho fatto l estensionedelle ciglia.
Quelle a ciuffetti.
Ora.
Il risultato fantastico. Davvero notevole ma...minchia.
Le sentivo.
Sentivo ogni ciuffetto.
Tolte.
Stavo sclerando.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Qualche anno fa ho fatto l estensionedelle ciglia.
> Quelle a ciuffetti.
> Ora.
> Il risultato fantastico. Davvero notevole ma...minchia.
> ...


Le sentivi  come corpo estraneo


----------



## Tebe (14 Gennaio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Le sentivi  come corpo estraneo


Mamma mia. Una tragedia.
Poi portando le lenti a contatto ancora peggio.
Ma la cosa più terribile sono state le estensioni ai capelli.
Tralascio come mi sono fatta convincere dal mio fraterno amico principessa, e insomma.
Finita la seduta sembrava cher. E già normalmente ho una testa di capelli paura.
Il dramma è cominciato quando sono andata a dormire ( non da sola).
Sentivo i punti di giuntura nei capelli. Travquelli finti e quelli veri. Anche se erano microscopici.
Appena messa la testa sul cuscino...il delirio.
Mi sembrava di essere un fachiro pieno di aghi sulla nuca.
Morale.
Sclerata come una iena alle sette del mattino ho buttato giú dal letto principessa (e nemmeno lui era solo:carneval costringendolo a togliermi quelle tagliole dalla testa.

Che bruttissima esperienza.
Deve essere quello che mi ha segnata con i parrucchieri.

Vado a dormire.
Meglio


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Allora...
> Ho comprato biopint professional color biondo scuro marrone.
> Ossigeno 20 ha detto la tipa.
> Il problema sono i capelli bianchi.
> ...


comincia a venirmi il dubbio che io e te si abbiano antenati in comune. o forse tu sei una mia antenata?


----------



## lolapal (15 Gennaio 2015)

Io sono in fase: mi tingo o no?
Ho una massa informe di capelli ricci che, fino alla comparsa dei capelli bianchi circa due anni fa, son sempre stati boccolosi. Ora sono molto crespi e abbastanza difficili da gestire.
Anche io ho una ricrescita velocissima, faccio un esempio: li ho tagliati cortissimi poco più di tre anni fa e ora mi arrivano a metà schiena. Anche a me non piace molto il parrucchiere e poi è molto costoso tingersi ogni quindici giorni.
C'è da aggiungere che sono anche abbastanza imbranata e rischio di fare seri danni.
Pensavo di tagliarli, ma ho ricevuto serie "minacce" e varie ingiurie da parenti e amici al solo aver palesato il proposito...

Insomma, senza speranza... :unhappy:


----------



## Vincent Vega (15 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Argomenti liberi, l' importante è che siano rigidamente cose sciampiste.
> 
> C' è una che di intende di tinte per capelli fra voi?
> O meglio.
> Qualcuna si fa la tinta a casa con le tinte professionali? Non quelle già pronte da super per intenderci.


primo uomo ad infilarsi: presente!
1) non ho capelli.
2) trovo il thred discriminatorio


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Gennaio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> primo uomo ad infilarsi: presente!
> 1) non ho capelli.
> 2) trovo il thred discriminatorio


ahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (15 Gennaio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> primo uomo ad infilarsi: presente!
> 1) non ho capelli.
> 2) trovo il thred discriminatorio


Va beh, ma per essere sciampiste mica devi avere i capelli.
È come essere kreti. O ce l'hai o non ce l'hai quell'attitudine.
Perché trovi il 3dbdiscriminatorio?
Per esempio.
Ti Tingi i peli del Pipino?
Se rispondi si allora nessuna discriminazione.
Sono certa che un argomento sciampista lo trovi.
Cioè...una crema antirughe la userai no?





Al limite chiedi ad occhiverdi.


----------



## Nicka (15 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Io sono in fase: mi tingo o no?
> Ho una massa informe di capelli ricci che, fino alla comparsa dei capelli bianchi circa due anni fa, son sempre stati boccolosi. Ora sono molto crespi e abbastanza difficili da gestire.
> Anche io ho una ricrescita velocissima, faccio un esempio: li ho tagliati cortissimi poco più di tre anni fa e ora mi arrivano a metà schiena. Anche a me non piace molto il parrucchiere e poi è molto costoso tingersi ogni quindici giorni.
> C'è da aggiungere che sono anche abbastanza imbranata e rischio di fare seri danni.
> ...


Fai come me!!!
Capelli lunghi fino al sedere...
"Amoooooore???? e se li tagliassi corti????"
"Non ti azzardare!!! ti lascio! !! e se non ti lascio non farti vedere fino a che non ti sono tornati lunghi!!! blablabla!!"
"Sì sì ok!!! "

ZAAAAAAAAAAAACCCCC!!!!
pelo e contropelo, al di sotto del centimetro...e via che si va!!!


----------



## Alessandra (15 Gennaio 2015)

Ah che bel thread! ! 
Donne. ...avete qualche consiglio per capelli sfibrati? 
I miei sono belli e forti ma Ho un ciuffo,  proprio in superficie,  che e' sfibrato e va dove vuole. 
Chissa'....forse in passato l'ho bruciato con la piastra. ...
sembra che ricresca sempre cosi. 
Non posso tagliarlo perchè e' in superficie,  ben in evidenza e porto I capelli lunghi. ...
Ho provato con un impacco di olio di argan. ...ma nulla! 
Avete esperienze?  Qualche rimedio naturale per nutrire il maledetto ciuffo sfibrato?


----------



## lolapal (15 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Fai come me!!!
> Capelli lunghi fino al sedere...
> "Amoooooore???? e se li tagliassi corti????"
> "Non ti azzardare!!! ti lascio! !! e se non ti lascio non farti vedere fino a che non ti sono tornati lunghi!!! blablabla!!"
> ...



Eh l'ho fatto, l'ho fatto... per questo sono seriamente preoccupata per le ripercussioni sociali... 
Devo aggiungere che in un lavoro teatrale sonno una dama dell'800 e coi capelli tagliati alla maschio mi sa che non mi fanno più salire sul palco... :sonar:


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Gennaio 2015)

Ma hai un'altra persona che ti aiuta nella stesura del colore? Un ritocco va bene, ma tutto il colore proprio no. Poi utilizzare un colore professionale a mio parere perdi corposità della chioma, ed essendo che sei magra di costituzione non penso che hai un viso pieno, non giocherebbe a tuo favore. Invece punterei su dei colpi di luce molto semplici da fare a casa.


----------



## lolapal (15 Gennaio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ah che bel thread! !
> Donne. ...avete qualche consiglio per capelli sfibrati?
> I miei sono belli e forti ma Ho un ciuffo,  proprio in superficie,  che e' sfibrato e va dove vuole.
> Chissa'....forse in passato l'ho bruciato con la piastra. ...
> ...


Semi di lino oppure olio d'oliva...


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Gennaio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ah che bel thread! !
> Donne. ...avete qualche consiglio per capelli sfibrati?
> I miei sono belli e forti ma Ho un ciuffo,  proprio in superficie,  che e' sfibrato e va dove vuole.
> Chissa'....forse in passato l'ho bruciato con la piastra. ...
> ...


Prova proprio con impacchi di olio d'oliva! Poi essendo solo un ciuffo la cheratina professionale quella che nutre i capelli è una buona soluzione, solo una ciocca e anche fatta da una professionista seria e vedrai che il risultato è eccellente. A me una parrucchiera aveva rovinato tla lunghezza del capello che appena la pettinavo cascava... ho speso 300 euro, ma nn li ho dovuti tagliare. Per una ciocca proverei


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Eh l'ho fatto, l'ho fatto... per questo sono seriamente preoccupata per le ripercussioni sociali...
> Devo aggiungere che in un lavoro teatrale sonno una dama dell'800 e coi capelli tagliati alla maschio mi sa che non mi fanno più salire sul palco... :sonar:


Non lo fare


----------



## Alessandra (15 Gennaio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Prova proprio con impacchi di olio d'oliva! Poi essendo solo un ciuffo la cheratina professionale quella che nutre i capelli è una buona soluzione, solo una ciocca e anche fatta da una professionista seria e vedrai che il risultato è eccellente. A me una parrucchiera aveva rovinato tla lunghezza del capello che appena la pettinavo cascava... ho speso 300 euro, ma nn li ho dovuti tagliare. Per una ciocca proverei


Grande Scaredheart! :up:
Grazie mille!
Non ci avevo proprio pensato alla cheratina!


----------



## Vincent Vega (15 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Va beh, ma per essere sciampiste mica devi avere i capelli.
> È come essere kreti. O ce l'hai o non ce l'hai quell'attitudine.
> Perché trovi il 3dbdiscriminatorio?
> Per esempio.
> ...


i peli ci sono, niente lozioni. Nulla di chimico - che non sia un sapone - ha mai varcato la soglia del mio ombelico.
Niente antirughe, al massimo un dopobarba con la scritta "idrata".
...............
..............................
.........................................................
...........................................................................e nessuno lo chiamava pipino da quando -un trentennio orsono - mia madre mi cambiava l costumino sulla spiaggia attirando l'attenzione delle nonne vicine di ombrellone.
Non sempre i ritorni all'infanzia sono commoventi.


----------



## Nicka (15 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Eh l'ho fatto, l'ho fatto... per questo sono seriamente preoccupata per le ripercussioni sociali...
> Devo aggiungere che in un lavoro teatrale sonno una dama dell'800 e coi capelli tagliati alla maschio mi sa che non mi fanno più salire sul palco... :sonar:


Ma tu prova a dire che all'epoca in teatro gli attori erano tutti maschi! 
Lo faresti per amor di tradizione!


----------



## Tebe (15 Gennaio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> i peli ci sono, niente lozioni. Nulla di chimico - che non sia un sapone - ha mai varcato la soglia del mio ombelico.
> Niente antirughe, al massimo un dopobarba con la scritta "idrata".
> ...............
> ..............................
> ...


Ma io lo chiamo sempre Pipino.
Cazzo quando c è da fare un discorso serio.
Pane al pane, vino al vino.


----------



## Vincent Vega (15 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma *io lo chiamo sempre Pipino*.
> Cazzo quando c è da fare un discorso serio.
> Pane al pane, vino al vino.


mmm...non sono l'unico con un'infanzia difficile, qui.


----------



## Tebe (15 Gennaio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> mmm...non sono l'unico con un'infanzia difficile, qui.


Ma...ma...discrimini i pipini?
Poverini.
Io li adoro.
:mexican:


----------



## Vincent Vega (15 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma...ma...discrimini i pipini?
> Poverini.
> Io li adoro.
> :mexican:


e come dimostri l'affetto? li raccogli, li coccoli, li innaffi per farli diventare pannocchioni?


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Gennaio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Grande Scaredheart! :up:
> Grazie mille!
> Non ci avevo proprio pensato alla cheratina!


Mi ha salvata, ma attenta a chi ti vuol far lo sconto, non deve esser quella che brucia il capello... alcuni la spacciano per quella buona e poi si compiono disastri  comunque in casi estremi ti assicuro che fa miracoli!


----------



## Tebe (15 Gennaio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> e come dimostri l'affetto? li raccogli, li coccoli, li innaffi per farli diventare pannocchioni?


Bravo.
Finalmente qualcuno che studia.

:carneval:


----------



## Vincent Vega (15 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Bravo.
> Finalmente qualcuno che studia.
> 
> :carneval:


On.le Tebe, può chiamarlo "pipino". Ne ha facoltà.:coglione:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Argomenti liberi, l' importante è che siano rigidamente cose sciampiste.
> 
> C' è una che di intende di tinte per capelli fra voi?
> O meglio.
> Qualcuna si fa la tinta a casa con le tinte professionali? Non quelle già pronte da super per intenderci.


sono un esperto.... 3 anni con una parrucchiera saranno serviti a qualcosa? :rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (15 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma tu prova a dire che all'epoca in teatro gli attori erano tutti maschi!
> Lo faresti per amor di tradizione!


Non credo che sopporterei una parrucca...


----------



## Flavia (15 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Allora...
> Ho comprato biopint professional color biondo scuro marrone.
> Ossigeno 20 ha detto la tipa.
> Il problema sono i capelli bianchi.
> ...


il rosso strong direi di no
perchè se non conosci il prodotto
rischi di avere l'effetto catarifrangente
piuttosto prendine uno più delicato
puoi fare delle ciocchette
tipo mesh con la stagnola
con la tinta loreal mi regolo così
50 ml di tinta e 75 di ossigeno a 20 vol
la biopoint non la conosco


----------



## Eliade (17 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Argomenti liberi, l' importante è che siano rigidamente cose sciampiste.
> 
> C' è una che di intende di tinte per capelli fra voi?
> O meglio.
> Qualcuna si fa la tinta a casa con le tinte professionali? Non quelle già pronte da super per intenderci.


Niente...non ti so aiutare.
L'ho fatta due volte, con tinte pseudo naturali (la seconda nota come sanotint). La prima ho sbagliato colore, troppo chiaro=capelli da bianchi a tondi...la seconda un po' meglio, non sono venute del mio stesso colore ma comunque più scuri.
Fortuna che non ho la ricrescita...sono un disastro.


----------



## Tebe (23 Gennaio 2015)

Allora...La brillantina sui ricci li fa diventare morbidi ma li appesantisce troppo.Poi ho scoperto perché. Petrolati.Bocciata.In compenso ho trovato una spuma in unnsuper, marca sconosciuta ma con un inci accettabile.Costo nemmeno due euro, l ho provata stamattina e non mi sembra male.Vediamo.Poi vi posto nome e foto.Ma la scoperta più figa l'ho fatta con una crema corpo e una viso.Essendo fissata con gli inci, ormai non metto più niente su pelle e capelli se prima non leggo cosa c è dentro il prodotto e...Scartabellando nel reparto cosmesi di un super a marca LD o MD ho preso una crema viso dalla inci super carino e una crema corpo idem.Sto provando entrambe da un mese e sono felicissima.La crema viso la potenzio con vitamina C al momento ( semplice acido ascorbico bianco) o con una goccia di olio di argan vero, e quella corpo  idemDopo un mese pelle corpo molto piùfcompatta ed elastica ma soprattutto quella delle gambe davvero idrata e nutrita.La routine è semplice.Adesso mi rollo un joint poi vi scrivo il nome delle creme e cosa ho fatto io.Con 15 euro al massimo vi faccio un programma beauty che fra un mese vedete i risultati.Garantiti da Tebe.Che ormai è una mature skinny ma viene broccolata dai ragazzini.Cristo.


----------



## Eliade (23 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Allora...La brillantina sui ricci li fa diventare morbidi ma li appesantisce troppo.Poi ho scoperto perché. Petrolati.Bocciata.In compenso ho trovato una spuma in unnsuper, marca sconosciuta ma con un inci accettabile.Costo nemmeno due euro, l ho provata stamattina e non mi sembra male.Vediamo.Poi vi posto nome e foto.Ma la scoperta più figa l'ho fatta con una crema corpo e una viso.Essendo fissata con gli inci, ormai non metto più niente su pelle e capelli se prima non leggo cosa c è dentro il prodotto e...Scartabellando nel reparto cosmesi di un super a marca LD o MD ho preso una crema viso dalla inci super carino e una crema corpo idem.Sto provando entrambe da un mese e sono felicissima.La crema viso la potenzio con vitamina C al momento ( semplice acido ascorbico bianco) o con una goccia di olio di argan vero, e quella corpo  idemDopo un mese pelle corpo molto piùfcompatta ed elastica ma soprattutto quella delle gambe davvero idrata e nutrita.La routine è semplice.Adesso mi rollo un joint poi vi scrivo il nome delle creme e cosa ho fatto io.Con 15 euro al massimo vi faccio un programma beauty che fra un mese vedete i risultati.Garantiti da Tebe.Che ormai è una mature skinny ma viene broccolata dai ragazzini.Cristo.


Probabilmente sono i prodotti botanika naturalmente della catena MD. Mamma usa due creme viso. Io uso, il burro corpo, la crema corpo, la crema e il latte detergente.


----------



## lolapal (23 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Allora...La brillantina sui ricci li fa diventare morbidi ma li appesantisce troppo.Poi ho scoperto perché. Petrolati.Bocciata.In compenso ho trovato una spuma in unnsuper, marca sconosciuta ma con un inci accettabile.Costo nemmeno due euro, l ho provata stamattina e non mi sembra male.Vediamo.Poi vi posto nome e foto.Ma la scoperta più figa l'ho fatta con una crema corpo e una viso.Essendo fissata con gli inci, ormai non metto più niente su pelle e capelli se prima non leggo cosa c è dentro il prodotto e...Scartabellando nel reparto cosmesi di un super a marca LD o MD ho preso una crema viso dalla inci super carino e una crema corpo idem.Sto provando entrambe da un mese e sono felicissima.La crema viso la potenzio con vitamina C al momento ( semplice acido ascorbico bianco) o con una goccia di olio di argan vero, e quella corpo  idemDopo un mese pelle corpo molto piùfcompatta ed elastica ma soprattutto quella delle gambe davvero idrata e nutrita.La routine è semplice.Adesso mi rollo un joint poi vi scrivo il nome delle creme e cosa ho fatto io.Con 15 euro al massimo vi faccio un programma beauty che fra un mese vedete i risultati.Garantiti da Tebe.Che ormai è una mature skinny ma viene broccolata dai ragazzini.Cristo.


Accidenti! Ci speravo nel test della brillantina... m'interessa la spuma. Tempo fa avevo trovato un gel che come indicazione riportava "per capelli etnici" e andava alla grande... sparito! :unhappy:

Anche la crema corpo m'interessa: ho la pelle delicata e secchissima...

Grazie betatester!


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Probabilmente sono i prodotti botanika naturalmente della catena MD. Mamma usa due creme viso. Io uso, il burro corpo, la crema corpo, la crema e il latte detergente.


Esatto, i botanika ma solo pochi hanno un inci che mi aggrada.
Però il latte detergente non ho guardato.
Ora guardo. E pure il burro corpo.



Ti ho troppo traviato con sta storia degli inci!
Ahahahahaha


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Accidenti! Ci speravo nel test della brillantina... m'interessa la spuma. Tempo fa avevo trovato un gel che come indicazione riportava "per capelli etnici" e andava alla grande... sparito! :unhappy:
> 
> Anche la crema corpo m'interessa: ho la pelle delicata e secchissima...
> 
> Grazie betatester!


Lola senti...
Mi scrivi la tua routine capelli?
Che shampoo usi?
Balsamo?
Maschere?
Hai i capelli ricci vero?
spessi?
Fini?
Ricci come.
Afro?
Semi afro?
Ricci morbidi?
Esattamente...cosa non va?


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2015)

Mi sono appena svegliata.
Madonnabche coma. E ieri sera nemmeno mi sono struccata.
Ora secondo caffè.
Nel pomeriggio provo un esperimento capelli.
Devo ancora provare la tinta professionale della biopoint ma...ho le punte dei capelli più scure.
E il tutto verrebbe bicolor.
Visto e considerato che non voglio schiarenti vicino si miei ricci ma devo comunque schiarire... Ho trovato una ricettina bíoche promette miracoli proprio sui capelli colorati.
ora mi faccio il secondo caffè, preparo la pappetta e aggiorno in tempo reale. 



Speriamo di non dover usare le parrucche che comprai anni fa.
Quando mi dissero che avevo un carcinoma in stadiazione zero pensai subito che avrei perso i capelli.
Allora, carica come una mina, trascinai Mattia in un negozio di parrucche.
Quella rosa, con caschetto alla Valentina, è la mia preferita.
:carneval:


Vado di esperimento.
Speriamo in bene.
Aiuto.


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Accidenti! Ci speravo nel test della brillantina... m'interessa la spuma. Tempo fa avevo trovato un gel che come indicazione riportava "per capelli etnici" e andava alla grande... sparito! :unhappy:
> 
> Anche la crema corpo m'interessa: ho la pelle delicata e secchissima...
> 
> Grazie betatester!


Tieni presente che la maggior parte dei prodotti ha dentro siliconi.
Ora.
Tu sai cosa è ilnsilicone. Ecco.
I siliconi inguainano il capello, rendendolo brillante e sano apparentemente.
Ma lo soffoca e peggiora ogni cosa.
Anni fa mi ridussi ad avere dei capelli ingovernabili.
Chili di balsami, bombe a mano, soldi spesi a vagonate.
Niente.

Poi ho capito alcune cose e la prima che ho fatto è stata quella di disintossicare i capelli dal silicone.
Madonna.
Ho fatto sei mesi di terrore ma poi. Oggi.
Io mi dimentico anche di mettere il balsamo e sono morbidi e lucidi.
E quando linsento bisognosi di una sferzata... Apro il frigo.


----------



## lolapal (25 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Lola senti...
> Mi scrivi la tua routine capelli?
> Che shampoo usi?
> Balsamo?
> ...


Ok. 
Ho i capelli ricci a boccoli larghi, non a spirale per intenderci, il capello è abbastanza grosso, ne ho tantissimi e una ricrescita molto veloce (da corti 4cm a lunghi alle scapole in tre anni). Fino a circa un anno e mezzo fa, a parte quando c'era la nebbia, non avevo molti problemi, mi bastavano shampoo e balsamo specifici, anche del supermercato, una spuma; poi i capelli bianchi hanno iniziato a imperversare e sono ancora più spessi e decisamente molto crespi e si infilano nel boccolo rendendolo crespo a sua volta. Quindi alla fine ho una "corona" di capelli dritti che sembra che ho preso la corrente a 220 

Quel gel che ti dicevo riusciva a tenere i bianchi dentro al boccolo, anche se lasciava un po' di residui.

La mia routine è spazzolare a secco e dopo shampoo e balsamo, del tipo per capelli ricci e crespi e alterno con quelli fatti per lisciare i capelli dopo, anche se io dopo non li liscio. Ogni tanto uso delle maschere, in più. Sui capelli umidi o asciutti sto provando cose diverse, ancora, dalle spume alle creme senza risciaquo, ho acquistato anche cose professionali, un po' più costose, ma non sortiscono molto effetto. 

Tempo fa ho fatto la keratina dalla parrucchiera ed ero stata bene un po', ma i capelli erano la metà di adesso... so che una soluzione potrebbe essere quella di tagliarli un po' e tingerli, ma poi per mantenerli io da sola sono abbastanza impedita e non amo il parrucchiere...


----------



## Eliade (25 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Esatto, i botanika ma solo pochi hanno un inci che mi aggrada.
> Però il latte detergente non ho guardato.
> Ora guardo. E pure il burro corpo.
> 
> ...


Si...ho anche coinvolto mamma e fratello (incredibile, costui ha acquistato dal sito ecco-verde due creme mani che sono uno spettacolo!!!).
Ho anche iniziato a farmi i burricacao, i burri corpo....hhihihiihihiih


----------



## Eliade (25 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Tieni presente che la maggior parte dei prodotti ha dentro siliconi.
> Ora.
> Tu sai cosa è ilnsilicone. Ecco.
> I siliconi inguainano il capello, rendendolo brillante e sano apparentemente.
> ...


E vogliamo parlare della paraffina?? Fai prima a sciogliere una candela e spiaccicartela sul corpo.... -.-''


----------



## lolapal (25 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Tieni presente che la maggior parte dei prodotti ha dentro siliconi.
> Ora.
> Tu sai cosa è ilnsilicone. Ecco.
> I siliconi inguainano il capello, rendendolo brillante e sano apparentemente.
> ...



Non sono molto ferrata sul silicone...


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ok.
> Ho i capelli ricci a boccoli larghi, non a spirale per intenderci, il capello è abbastanza grosso, ne ho tantissimi e una ricrescita molto veloce (da corti 4cm a lunghi alle scapole in tre anni). Fino a circa un anno e mezzo fa, a parte quando c'era la nebbia, non avevo molti problemi, mi bastavano shampoo e balsamo specifici, anche del supermercato, una spuma; poi i capelli bianchi hanno iniziato a imperversare e sono ancora più spessi e decisamente molto crespi e si infilano nel boccolo rendendolo crespo a sua volta. Quindi alla fine ho una "corona" di capelli dritti che sembra che ho preso la corrente a 220
> 
> Quel gel che ti dicevo riusciva a tenere i bianchi dentro al boccolo, anche se lasciava un po' di residui.
> ...


Allora. La keratina fatta dal parrucchiere in genere è formata da più del 50% di siliconi.
Che peggiorano.
Quando leggo che usi cose specifiche per i ricci rabbrividisco perché proprio loro...brrrr.
Mi dici la marca del tuo shampoo, balsamo e/o tutti i prodotti che hai in bagno specifici?


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non sono molto ferrata sul silicone...


E secondo me il problema è quello.
Anni e anni di stratificazione siliconica.
Preparati ad una lunga battaglia, ma dove alla fine i tuoi capelli risorgeranno!
Testato da me, che quando cominciai la svolta no siliconi, non ci credevo, eppure...


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2015)

In questo forum siamo un sacco di ricce!
Ne abbiamo anche una in incognito.
In incognito nel senso che si fa liscia.
:carneval:


----------



## Nicka (25 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> In questo forum siamo un sacco di ricce!
> Ne abbiamo anche una in incognito.
> In incognito nel senso che si fa liscia.
> :carneval:


Io li ho inutili...
Nè lisci, nè ricci, ma manco mossi!!! Sono inutili!!


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non sono molto ferrata sul silicone...


Saratoga.
Il silicone per sigillare.
Ecco.
Quello è il silicone che ti metti nei capelli. In formula leggera.
Ma la funzione non cambia.
Sigilla e soffoca.
Pensa un po' dopo anni di siliconi i capelli li sotto.
Sotto quella patina che stratifica e soffoca...


----------



## Simy (25 Gennaio 2015)

qual è la marca migliore di shampi?


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Si...ho anche coinvolto mamma e fratello (incredibile, costui ha acquistato dal sito ecco-verde due creme mani che sono uno spettacolo!!!).
> Ho anche iniziato a farmi i burricacao, i burri corpo....hhihihiihihiih


Madonna che soddisfazione sei!

Io spignatto il minimo indispensabile.
Troppo pigra.
Mi limito a comprare creme base, tipo crema lifting della botanika, e poi cacciarci dentro al bisogno i principi attivi.
Tipo.
L'acido ascorbico in polvere quando la pelle ha bisogno di una bella sferzata, oppure compro da un sito fantastico altriprincipi.
Il sito si chiama 
Dadalindo.
Facci un giro.
Strepitoso.
Compro un sacco da loro.


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io li ho inutili...
> Nè lisci, nè ricci, ma manco mossi!!! Sono inutili!!


Se vuoi sviluppare il riccio e avere un capello sano...affidati a tebuccia tua....


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> qual è la marca migliore di shampi?


Mmm...è sbagliata la domanda.
Non esiste marca migliore o peggiore esistono formulazioni che fanno cagare e altre no.
Tu cosa usi come shampoo adesso? E il balsamo? E la crema?


----------



## Simy (25 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mmm...è sbagliata la domanda.
> Non esiste marca migliore o peggiore esistono formulazioni che fanno cagare e altre no.
> Tu cosa usi come shampoo adesso? E il balsamo? E la crema?



dipende... in genere Garnier (uccidimi adesso) 

shampoo e balsamo
niente crema, in genere lavo i capelli in palestra non sto li 10 ore


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2015)

*compitino per tutte*

Adesso mi sleppo in testa lo schiarente fai da te  e nel frattempo scrivetemi cosa usate ora per i capelli.
E poi vi dico.
Per comodotitá mi scrivete nel titolo il nick?


Oggi vi faccio nere.
Anzi.
Io ed Eliade vi facciamo nere.




Ma dopo mesi di odio ci ringrazierete.


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> dipende... in genere Garnier (uccidimi adesso)
> 
> shampoo e balsamo
> niente crema, in genere lavo i capelli in palestra non sto li 10 ore


Garnier cosa? Nome dello shampoo e balsamo.
Tendenzialmente ha formulazioni vomito se ma alcune cose invece vanno benissimo.


----------



## Nicka (25 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Se vuoi sviluppare il riccio e avere un capello sano...affidati a tebuccia tua....


Ora ho solo il ciuffo davanti sul più lungo, per il resto sono corti 3 cm (perchè crescono e crescono, li devo tagliare ogni 20 giorni...).
Quando decido di farli crescere poi voglio sapere come farli sul riccio, che mi piace un sacco!
Il metodo migliore che avevo trovato, pensa un po', è stato quello di fare non so quante trecce ogni volta che li lavavo e dormirci sopra...
L'unica volta che ho provato a fare una semipermanente ho avuto la voglia di raparmi a zero per mesi, che schifo...:unhappy:
Sono stati belli solo il giorno dopo, poi mai più...ci penso ancora con terrore!


----------



## Simy (25 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Garnier cosa? Nome dello shampoo e balsamo.
> Tendenzialmente ha formulazioni vomito se ma alcune cose invece vanno benissimo.




http://www.garnier.it/capelli/belle...nziale-di-lavanda-ed-estratto-di-rosa/shampoo


----------



## lolapal (25 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Allora. La keratina fatta dal parrucchiere in genere è formata da più del 50% di siliconi.
> Che peggiorano.
> Quando leggo che usi cose specifiche per i ricci rabbrividisco perché proprio loro...brrrr.
> Mi dici la marca del tuo shampoo, balsamo e/o tutti i prodotti che hai in bagno specifici?


shampoo vitalcare
balsamo sunsilk (di solito) oppure provost
maschera biopoint oppure vitalcare
dopo anticrespo sunsilk e sto provando un gel anticrespo biopoint (ma non fa molto) e ho provato una spuma garnier, ma anche lì con risultati praticamente nulli...

mi sento pronta a fare il salto di qualità...


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ora ho solo il ciuffo davanti sul più lungo, per il resto sono corti 3 cm (perchè crescono e crescono, li devo tagliare ogni 20 giorni...).
> Quando decido di farli crescere poi voglio sapere come farli sul riccio, che mi piace un sacco!
> Il metodo migliore che avevo trovato, pensa un po', è stato quello di fare non so quante trecce ogni volta che li lavavo e dormirci sopra...
> L'unica volta che ho provato a fare una semipermanente ho avuto la voglia di raparmi a zero per mesi, che schifo...:unhappy:
> Sono stati belli solo il giorno dopo, poi mai più...ci penso ancora con terrore!


Mi dici pure tu che shampoo usi ed eventuale balsamo o maschera?


----------



## Vipera gentile (25 Gennaio 2015)

Che discussione che mi ero persa!!! 

Visto che mi pare ci sia un'esperta indiscussa di capelli (aka Tebe), chiedo aiuto.
Ho sempre avuto capelli fini, piatti e lisci, che non tenevano la piega per più di cinque minuti. 'na chiavica, sintetizzando.

Ora, oltre ai problemi di cui sopra, mi stanno cadendo a pacchi, sono sfibrati (probabilmente dalle tinte e dall'età) e sembrano un topo morto appoggiato al mio povero scalpo.

Che devo fare? Aita!!!


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> http://www.garnier.it/capelli/belle...nziale-di-lavanda-ed-estratto-di-rosa/shampoo


Gli inci non sono bío, ma non sono integralista, e anche se hanno deinfilmanti non mi sembra di avere visto schifezze  siliconiche.
Ti trovi bene?


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> shampoo vitalcare
> balsamo sunsilk (di solito) oppure provost
> maschera biopoint oppure vitalcare
> dopo anticrespo sunsilk e sto provando un gel anticrespo biopoint (ma non fa molto) e ho provato una spuma garnier, ma anche lì con risultati praticamente nulli...
> ...


Lola.
Quale shampoo vitalcare. Ce ne sono mille.
Anche del sunsilk. 
 Esempio:
Io uso un balsamo della testa nera.
Che ce ne sono mille.
Come faccio a guardare l inci?
Quindi:
Io uso balsamo testanrra Gliss hair repair, ovvero
Supreme volume balsamo.




Lola. 
In castigo.


Nel frattempo spero non torni Mattia perché sto mappazzone schiarente in testa è inquietante.
Ho deciso di tenerlo due ore e per dimostrare i risultati o anche no, mi sono fatta una foto ai capelli pre mappazzone.
:carneval:


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Che discussione che mi ero persa!!!
> 
> Visto che mi pare ci sia un'esperta indiscussa di capelli (aka Tebe), chiedo aiuto.
> Ho sempre avuto capelli fini, piatti e lisci, che non tenevano la piega per più di cinque minuti. 'na chiavica, sintetizzando.
> ...


Dimentica risultati immediati e dalla vita facile.
Quindi.
Pure tu scrivi il nome intero e proprio dei prodotti che usi.
Se scrivi pure tu la marca generica vi mostrizzo tutte e vi do i consigli sbagliati.


:carneval:


----------



## Vipera gentile (25 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Dimentica risultati immediati e dalla vita facile.
> Quindi.
> Pure tu scrivi il nome intero e proprio dei prodotti che usi.
> Se scrivi pure tu la marca generica vi mostrizzo tutte e vi do i consigli sbagliati.
> ...


Uso quello delle mie figlie: shampoo e balsamo Pantene Lisci effetto seta.


----------



## lolapal (25 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Lola.
> Quale shampoo vitalcare. Ce ne sono mille.
> Anche del sunsilk.
> Esempio:
> ...


Ok, sorry... 

shampoo vitalcare proliscio oppure anticrespo
balsamo sunsilk ricci da domare  oppure balsamo provost expert lissage

intendevi così?

non è che il mappazzone schiarente lo tieni per troppo tempo e ci diventi bionda patinata? :scared: :carneval:


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Uso quello delle mie figlie: shampoo e balsamo Pantene Lisci effetto seta.


:scared::scared::scared:

Butta via quella roba immediatamente.
Ha pure cessori di formaldeide che ricordo ci imbalsavano i cadaveri.
Se è molto che usi quelle due robe che manco toccherei con i capelli di un altra, hai trovato buona parte dei responsabili dellobstato della tua chioma.
Pantene per me, è da cancellare.
Tutta.
E l ho usata per anni, prima della mia svolta.


----------



## Vipera gentile (25 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> :scared::scared::scared:
> 
> Butta via quella roba immediatamente.
> Ha pure cessori di formaldeide che ricordo ci imbalsavano i cadaveri.
> ...


Ok, prendo e butto. Credo che anche il calo di estrogeni (maledetta premenopausa) e lo stress ci abbiano messo il carico da 11.
Che uso, però?


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ok, sorry...
> 
> shampoo vitalcare proliscio oppure anticrespo
> balsamo sunsilk ricci da domare  oppure balsamo provost expert lissage
> ...



Brava!

Non trovo l inci in rete dello shampoo ma temo che la dicitura pro liscio nasconda una vagonata di siliconi e sonore schifezze.
Il balsamo della sunsilke...mamma mia che paura. Buttare e dimenticare. Siliconi e schifezze.
Il provost invece te lo promuovono.
Prova a potenziarlo mettendoci dentro un cucchiaio di miele e uno di yogurt qualsiasi, metti in cuffia e lascia angire venti minuti e poi risciacqua.


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Ok, prendo e butto. Credo che anche il calo di estrogeni (maledetta premenopausa) e lo stress ci abbiano messo il carico da 11.
> Che uso, però?


Allora...il primo passo, la base, èblo shampoo.
Armati di pazienza...se è tanto cche usi pantene devi fare una disintossicazione da urlo.
Non mi ricordo con tutti sto capelli in giro.
Tu li hai lisci, piatti, senza vita, fini e sfibrati? Che non tengonobla piega?
Secchi sulle punte? E alla base? 
Parlami dei tuoi capelli...:carneval:


----------



## Vipera gentile (25 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Allora...il primo passo, la base, èblo shampoo.
> Armati di pazienza...se è tanto cche usi pantene devi fare una disintossicazione da urlo.
> Non mi ricordo con tutti sto capelli in giro.
> Tu li hai lisci, piatti, senza vita, fini e sfibrati? Che non tengonobla piega?
> ...


Sì, sì, sì, sì e sì.
Ormai sono secchi e avvizziti ovunque, mentre prima erano normali (né secchi né grassi).
Hai presente i capelli delle vecchie sciure che non hanno i soldi per andare dal visagista delle dive? Ecco, quelli.


----------



## Nicka (25 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi dici pure tu che shampoo usi ed eventuale balsamo o maschera?


Nell'ultimo periodo questo, ma li cambio spesso perchè non ne trovo mai uno che mi soddisfi in pieno.



Sono rimasta traumatizzata da Pantene anni fa, mi faceva venire le croste, sembravo malata...:unhappy: 
Gli shampi di solito mi lasciano i capelli pesantissimi oppure unti oppure elettrizzati oppure spenti.
Ogni volta ce n'è una!
Col corto mi gestisco meglio, ma quando sono lunghi sono inaffrontabili, anche perchè ho una massa non indifferente!
In più sono talmente tanti e pesanti che mi fanno effetto sauna sulla cute che poveretta non respira bene...così mi ha detto la parrucchiera almeno!


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Sì, sì, sì, sì e sì.
> Ormai sono secchi e avvizziti ovunque, mentre prima erano normali (né secchi né grassi).
> Hai presente i capelli delle vecchie sciure che non hanno i soldi per andare dal visagista delle dive? Ecco, quelli.


Prima cosa.
Comprati i semi di lino. Quelli veri. I semi proprio.
E con quelli ti fai tu i veri semi di lino che rinforzano e rendono i capelli molto. Molto belli.
Butta due cucchiai di semi in un pentolino con tre, quattro bicchieri dibacqua e a fuoco lentissimo porta a farli sobbollire per qualche minuto.
Poi spegni e filtra con un colino.
Io amo questo gel che sia più liquido, c è chi lo usa come gelnsenza risciacquo quindi va tenuto più colloso.
Ti consiglio di farlo più colloso aggiungendo menonacqua e metterne una noce su tutti i capelli cuoio capelluto compreso prima di asciugarli.
E vedi come va.
Non tutto va bene per tutti e bisogna sperimentare.
Sono i tuoi capelli che ti diranno cosa non va.
Anche se in questa fase sarà tutto sbagliato perche gli togli di botto i siliconi.
Lo shampoo altro argomenti delicato.
Un bordello trovare quello giusto.

Prova con quello che uso io. È...come dire...corposo ma vedi come va.
Ti consiglio, e lo consiglio in genere a tutti, il gliss della tetanera  supreme volume shampoo.
Ha un inci abbastanza delicato ed è "nutriente".
Ovviamente rigorosamente senza siliconi.
Poi uno shampoo


----------



## Simy (25 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Gli inci non sono bío, ma non sono integralista, e anche se hanno deinfilmanti non mi sembra di avere visto schifezze  siliconiche.
> Ti trovi bene?


Si non mi trovo male...ma sto periodo perdo parecchi capelli.  Cosa posso usare?


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Nell'ultimo periodo questo, ma li cambio spesso perchè non ne trovo mai uno che mi soddisfi in pieno.
> 
> View attachment 9664
> 
> ...


Di questo prodotto ho trovato un inci molto vecchio quindi nonnsonse è cambiato.
Buttare.
Siliconi pesanti a tutto spiano.
E se da lunghi sono ingovernabili è perché intossicati.
Pure tu spignatto con semi di lino veri e shampoo testa nera gliss supreme volume.

Da qualche parte dobbiamo cominciare con la disintossicazione poi personalizziamo in corsa in base a come reagiscono i capelli maledetti.


Guerra ai siliconi!


----------



## Vipera gentile (25 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Prima cosa.
> Comprati i semi di lino. Quelli veri. I semi proprio.
> E con quelli ti fai tu i veri semi di lino che rinforzano e rendono i capelli molto. Molto belli.
> Butta due cucchiai di semi in un pentolino con tre, quattro bicchieri dibacqua e a fuoco lentissimo porta a farli sobbollire per qualche minuto.
> ...


Graziegraziegrazie e bacio in fronte.
Ricapitolando, devo usare come shampoo il gliss testanera supreme volume, giusto?
Balsamo?


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Si non mi trovo male...ma sto periodo perdo parecchi capelli.  Cosa posso usare?


Intanto è la stagione ma per la perdita dei capelli devi agire su due fronti.
Topico e alimentare.
Hobqualche ricettina valida fai da te da qualche parte. La cerco ebtebla posto.
Poi compra un integratore all oliondi germe di grano e prendine due pastiglie al giorno, dopo il pasto, fa miracoli.
Anche il lievito di birra fa miracoli.
Prendili in sinergia almeno un mese.


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Graziegraziegrazie e bacio in fronte.
> Ricapitolando, devo usare come shampoo il gliss testanera supreme volume, giusto?
> Balsamo?


Esatto.
Prendi anche il balsamo della stessa linea.
Ovvero il supreme volume balsamo.
Entrambi sono molto corposi, quindi vedi come reagiscono i tuoi capelli.
Tu hai unnesselunga nelle vicinanze?
Lanloro linea eco "gabbiano" ha due shampoo validissimi.
Che ho in casa.
Uno è per i capelli grassi. Non ho i capelli grassi ma ogni tanto ho bisogno di una lavata...più vigorosa.
Non ènaggressivo assolutamente e ha una formulazione super.
Dopo averlo usato ho i capelli un groviglio informe ma basta un ombra di balsamo per renderli stupendi.
C è anche quello per capelli delicati...
Ottima formulazione.
Io non lo amo tanto ma consiglio di prenderlo perchè è davvero un ottimo prodotto che se i capelli apprezzano, è il top


----------



## Vipera gentile (25 Gennaio 2015)

Niente Esselunga dalle mie parti, solo Coop, Conad, Simply, Auchan, Carrefour e Lidl.


----------



## Fantastica (25 Gennaio 2015)

Secondo me comprate troppa roba.
Ho capelli molto belli, lo sono diventati man mano che imbiancavano (a 28 ero già come mia nonna, a capelli, anche lei bianca intorno ai 30), pensa te. Ovviamente li tingo da allora, rigorosamente dal parrucchiere e quindi dovrei averli una chiavica. Invece proprio per niente, perché?

Sono mossi tendenti al riccio. Folti. Spessi. Voluminosi. Non sfibrati. Perché?

Li lavo non più di una volta alla settimana, primo.
Uso una sola dose di shampoo, secondo.
Lo shampoo me lo faccio dare dal mio parrucchiere, lo compro da lui. Attualmente si chiama Mythic Oil, ed è dell'orrida L'Oréal. 
Non uso balsamo, non faccio maschere. 
Uso invece la spuma forte o extra-forte della Pantène, che fornisco anche al mio parrucchiere per me, perché è migliore della sua
Infine, molto dipende da come stiamo e cosa mangiamo. Io sto molto relaxed, raramente mi arrabbio e soprattutto vado a letto presto la sera. Cazzate? No, se pensate che da adolescente perdevo i capelli a mazzi
E mangiare: olio crudo italiano extravergine, verdura fresca scondita, poco sale e no alimenti salati o precotti o simili, pane bio garantito da farine doc e produttori piccoli, con tutti i semi che vi vengono in mente dentro. Ne mangio quintali (un kilo circa al giorno), non ingrasso di un etto e da quando lo mangio pelle e capelli al top, e non soffro più di un dolore alla pianta del piede che mi infastidiva non poco da anni.
Se proprio dovete mangiare la carne (a me puace un sacco la carne, anzi, mi piace tutto!!), che sia di pollo bio e non più di due volte alla settimana. Ah, anche il riso intrgrale è meraviglioso. Fa proprio bene!


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Niente Esselunga dalle mie parti, solo Coop, Conad, Simply, Auchan, Carrefour e Lidl.


OK.
Viviverde coop ha unnsacco di cose carine.
Aspetta che faccio una ricerca e ti dico.
Nel frattempo...vatti a vedere questo sito.
Ti avverto che crea dipendenza.
Ma ti cambia un po la vita in meglio.
Portafoglio compreso.
Lei è il nostro guru.
Compreso carlitadolce. Cerca la su YouTube.

http://lola.mondoweb.net/


----------



## Simy (25 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Intanto è la stagione ma per la perdita dei capelli devi agire su due fronti.
> Topico e alimentare.
> Hobqualche ricettina valida fai da te da qualche parte. La cerco ebtebla posto.
> Poi compra un integratore all oliondi germe di grano e prendine due pastiglie al giorno, dopo il pasto, fa miracoli.
> ...


ti amo


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Secondo me comprate troppa roba.
> Ho capelli molto belli, lo sono diventati man mano che imbiancavano (a 28 ero già come mia nonna, a capelli, anche lei bianca intorno ai 30), pensa te. Ovviamente li tingo da allora, rigorosamente dal parrucchiere e quindi dovrei averli una chiavica. Invece proprio per niente, perché?
> 
> Sono mossi tendenti al riccio. Folti. Spessi. Voluminosi. Non sfibrati. Perché?
> ...


Il mithic oil ha degli ingredienti orrendi.
Come svitol funzionerebbe alla grande.
La spuma di phantene fa venire dei capelli stupendi, grazie alla sua formula altamente siliconica.

Il segreto è comprare poca roba ma senza schifezze.

Tu non hai esigenze perché i tuoi capelli reggono.
Non tutti sono uguali.
Io dovessi usare ciò che usi tu, fra un mese li devo rasare.
Il principio qui è usare meno schifezze e che diano un risultato migliore dell attuale.
Quando dopo anni di panthene e capelli stupendi, sono impazziti...
Ho capito pperche.

Ti auguro che i tuoi, ccon tutti quei siliconi che ti metti in testa, non impazziscano mai.
:carneval:


P.s. non sfibrati?
Non puoi saperlo.
Sono pieni di siliconi visto i prodotti super film anti che usi, non sai cosa c è sotto.
Prova a non usare siliconi poi mi dici.


----------



## Nicka (25 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quando dopo anni di panthene e capelli stupendi, sono impazziti...
> Ho capito pperche.


Io sono rimasta scioccata.
Sul momento li faceva bellissimi anche a me, idem alle mie amiche (che poi hanno continuato)...
Ad un certo punto non solo i capelli facevano schifo (pesanti, senza vita, crespi), ma è proprio impazzita la cute.
Mi è venuta una specie di allergia, con croste, chiazze di pelle che cadeva, sangue...mi sono rinchiusa in casa.
Madonna mia. Ero andata in panico totale...


----------



## lolapal (25 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Brava!
> 
> Non trovo l inci in rete dello shampoo ma temo che la dicitura pro liscio nasconda una vagonata di siliconi e sonore schifezze.
> Il balsamo della sunsilke...mamma mia che paura. Buttare e dimenticare. Siliconi e schifezze.
> ...


ok per il provost? sono contenta! è da poco che l'ho preso, ha un odore che nn mi piace, ma in verità mi è sembrato efficace... farò come dici, col miele e yogurt (che faccio io) e ti faccio sapere... e se passo anche allo shampoo provost?

grazie grazie


----------



## lolapal (25 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> OK.
> Viviverde coop ha unnsacco di cose carine.
> Aspetta che faccio una ricerca e ti dico.
> Nel frattempo...vatti a vedere questo sito.
> ...


L'angolo di Lola? Che figata!


----------



## Vipera gentile (25 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> OK.
> Viviverde coop ha unnsacco di cose carine.
> Aspetta che faccio una ricerca e ti dico.
> Nel frattempo...vatti a vedere questo sito.
> ...


Grazie [emoji4]


----------



## Vipera gentile (25 Gennaio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Secondo me comprate troppa roba.
> Ho capelli molto belli, lo sono diventati man mano che imbiancavano (a 28 ero già come mia nonna, a capelli, anche lei bianca intorno ai 30), pensa te. Ovviamente li tingo da allora, rigorosamente dal parrucchiere e quindi dovrei averli una chiavica. Invece proprio per niente, perché?
> 
> Sono mossi tendenti al riccio. Folti. Spessi. Voluminosi. Non sfibrati. Perché?
> ...


Ettecredo... Tu sei Fantastica, io no


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io sono rimasta scioccata.
> Sul momento li faceva bellissimi anche a me, idem alle mie amiche (che poi hanno continuato)...
> Ad un certo punto non solo i capelli facevano schifo (pesanti, senza vita, crespi), ma è proprio impazzita la cute.
> Mi è venuta una specie di allergia, con croste, chiazze di pelle che cadeva, sangue...mi sono rinchiusa in casa.
> Madonna mia. Ero andata in panico totale...


Siliconi pesanti affogati in un mare di altre cose aggressive.
Comunque, come regola generale degli inci...
Leggeteli.
E se vedete parole che finiscono con ONE e XANE, rimettere il prodotto a posto.
Siliconi.
Quelli che finiscono con one, tipo dimethicone , sono i peggiori.
L inci è composto così.
I primi che leggete sono gli ingredienti in quantitá maggiore.
 E se trovate un one o uno xane ai primi posti dell inci, tutto ciò che viene dopo non fa un cazzo.
Perche tanto il capello è tutto filmato.


----------



## Eliade (25 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Madonna che soddisfazione sei!
> 
> Io spignatto il minimo indispensabile.
> Troppo pigra.
> ...


:mexican::mexican:
Conosco il sito, ma non ho mai acquistato. E' bello, ma devi acquistare un minimo di 20 € e io non sempre raggiungo la cifra.

Ho acquistato su mineraliberi, bioveganshop, bioessence (ma non ci acquisterò più). Il prossimo acquisto lo farei da glamour cosmetics.


----------



## Eliade (25 Gennaio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Ok, prendo e butto. Credo che anche il calo di estrogeni (maledetta premenopausa) e lo stress ci abbiano messo il carico da 11.
> Che uso, però?


No che butti...riciclali per lavare gli stofinacci, oppure per lavare a terra! 
Il balsamo come ammorbidente!


----------



## Vipera gentile (25 Gennaio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> No che butti...riciclali per lavare gli stofinacci, oppure per lavare a terra!
> Il balsamo come ammorbidente!


Era per modo di dire, perché li finiscono le ragazze.

Il balsamo come ammorbidente... Mi hai dato un'idea per smaltire i flaconi lasciati a metà. Grazie!

Ma come si reputa da tapatalk?


----------



## Eliade (25 Gennaio 2015)

Per i ricci, sono fenomenali il gel d'aole, olio/burro di cocco, gel semi di lino.
Ho una maschera (non proprio ecobio) all'olio di cocco, questa:








Come maschera pre-shampoo, una volta alla settimana, mi aiuta moltissimo come anticrespo! 
Costa pochissimo: 1.50€ circa per 500 ml di prodotto...praticamente eterna! O_O


----------



## drusilla (25 Gennaio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Per i ricci, sono fenomenali il gel d'aole, olio/burro di cocco, gel semi di lino.
> Ho una maschera (non proprio ecobio) all'olio di cocco, questa:
> 
> 
> ...


Dove si compra?


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Gennaio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Per i ricci, sono fenomenali il gel d'aole, olio/burro di cocco, gel semi di lino.
> Ho una maschera (non proprio ecobio) all'olio di cocco, questa:
> 
> 
> ...


Cacchio , ottimo dove la trovi ?


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Brava!
> 
> Non trovo l inci in rete dello shampoo ma temo che la dicitura pro liscio nasconda una vagonata di siliconi e sonore schifezze.
> Il balsamo della sunsilke...mamma mia che paura. Buttare e dimenticare. Siliconi e schifezze.
> ...


Quindi mi consigli il provost come shampoo ? Io il balsamo lo devo usare necessariamente se no divento una medusa da paura :singleeye: Sono costretta a disciplinari un po', sono troppi e troppo folti :singleeye:


----------



## Nicka (25 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Di questo prodotto ho trovato un inci molto vecchio quindi nonnsonse è cambiato.
> Buttare.
> Siliconi pesanti a tutto spiano.
> E se da lunghi sono ingovernabili è perché intossicati.
> ...


Ho visto lo shampoo che mi hai consigliato...e ti faccio una domanda scema.
Ho letto che è per capelli fini e per dare volume...
Io li ho grossissimi e di volume ne ho da vendere!! 
Lo uso lo stesso?!


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ho visto lo shampoo che mi hai consigliato...e ti faccio una domanda scema.
> Ho letto che è per capelli fini e per dare volume...
> Io li ho grossissimi e di volume ne ho da vendere!!
> Lo uso lo stesso?!


La maggior parte delle diciture sono puttanate.
Non leggerle nemmeno.
Se hai volume da vendere allora questo shampoo e balsamo te li disciplina.
È corposo quindi " appesantisce"
E vai di gel ai semi di lino.


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2015)

Minchia Eliade!
Grande!

Comunque ho appena asciugato i capelli con lo schiarente fai da te.
Funziona.
Minchia si. Funziona.
E capelli da favola.

La ricetta è:
Un cucchiaio di succo di limone mischiato a due di balsamo piuttosto compatto.
Ho fatto tre cucchiai di limone e sette di balsamo. Non mi fidavo, e tenuto due ore e mezza.
Peccato che la luce non sia giusta ma ha schiarito eccome.
Domani con la luce controllo labschiaritura e valuto se fare un altro giro di schiarente prima di fare la tinta che ho comprato.


----------



## Eliade (25 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Dove si compra?





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cacchio , ottimo dove la trovi ?


L'ho trovata negli happy casa store e in vari negozi di detersivi e casalinghi (quelli che vendono anche cose a poco prezzo).
Sono ottime anche quelle all'olio di mandorle dolci, all'olio d'argan e forse anche quella al muschio bianco (ma questa non l'ho provata).

Quella ai frutti rossi no, c'è la paraffina dentro. ( http://www.multishopeuropa.com/1615...mizzante-fragoline-e-mirtilli-500-ml-vaso.jpg )
















Ottima è anche la maschera ai semi di lino della parisienne. Anche in questo caso, inci non completamente ecobio ma accettabile, 500ml per poco meno di 2 €. L'ho comprata una sola volta e ancora mi dura, la uso a mo' di balsamo, una quantità minima, solo su punte e lunghezze per non più di un minuto. La trovo da acqua e sapone e nei soliti negozi di detersivi e casalinghi.


----------



## Eliade (25 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Minchia Eliade!
> Grande!


Tutto merito tuo!!!

Io mi sono innamorata dell'amla e dello shikakai. A settembre, dello scorso anno, mi sono regalata i barattolini della  khadì...uno spettacolo puro queste polveri, ancora meglio dell'hennè neutro!!!! :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Gennaio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> L'ho trovata negli happy casa store e in vari negozi di detersivi e casalinghi (quelli che vendono anche cose a poco prezzo).
> Sono ottime anche quelle all'olio di mandorle dolci, all'olio d'argan e forse anche quella al muschio bianco (ma questa non l'ho provata).
> 
> Quella ai frutti rossi no, c'è la paraffina dentro. ( http://www.multishopeuropa.com/1615...mizzante-fragoline-e-mirtilli-500-ml-vaso.jpg )
> ...


grazieee!!!


----------



## drusilla (25 Gennaio 2015)

Grazie ragazze! Questo angoletto è prezioso[emoji2] [emoji2]


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> L'ho trovata negli happy casa store e in vari negozi di detersivi e casalinghi (quelli che vendono anche cose a poco prezzo).
> Sono ottime anche quelle all'olio di mandorle dolci, all'olio d'argan e forse anche quella al muschio bianco (ma questa non l'ho provata).
> 
> Quella ai frutti rossi no, c'è la paraffina dentro. ( http://www.multishopeuropa.com/1615...mizzante-fragoline-e-mirtilli-500-ml-vaso.jpg )
> ...


L ultima ai semi di lino che hai postato l ho comprata anche io.
Ha una profumazione che non mi fa impazzire ma districa molto bene.
Forse un filo pesante.
Della stessa linea parisienne ho comprato la spuma.
Mmm...capelli morbidissimi ma io preferisco qualcosa di più forte.
Però immagino che sia una spuma che vada bene su capelli lisci e leggermente mossi e anche eletrici . Poco sostegno ma secondo me disciplinante.
Senza siliconi ovviamente.
Anche questa meno di due euro.
Quindi riassumendo.
Bocciata per dare sostegno ma la consiglio per disciplinare lisci e leggermente mossi.


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Tutto merito tuo!!!
> 
> Io mi sono innamorata dell'amla e dello shikakai. A settembre, dello scorso anno, mi sono regalata i barattolini della  khadì...uno spettacolo puro queste polveri, ancora meglio dell'hennè neutro!!!! :up:


Ho abbandonato anni fa le polveri di qualsiasi genere.
Troppi capelli bianchi e troppo tempo per dare una copertura accettabile.
Pur piangendomi il cuore...tinte.
Ma...riesco ultimamente a dare dei riflessi bellissimi facendo impacchi alternativi di cacao amaro in polvere mescolato con il balsamo e lasciato in posa ore mentre mindedico alle orchidee.
O quando voglio schiarirebe dare riflessi rossi...l intramontabile birra.


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2015)

Dopo la menopausa, una delle rotture di coglioni rimaste sono state due.
Le vampate notturne, il gine dice che devo rassegnarmi, e la pelle secca.
Per le vampate...ho dimezzato le maledette semplicemente assumendo due cucchiai al giorno di semi di canapa decorticata.
Metto un cucchiaio nello yogurt. Sono buonissimi e hanno un sacco di cosine belle per tutto.
Per capirci sanno leggermente di nocciola.
Beh...hanno fatto miracoli con le vampate.

Mentre per la pelle, un altro miracolo l ha fatta la vitamina c.
Ho comprato in farmacia della semplice vitamina c in polvere, il famoso acido ascorbico, e ogni due, tre giorni, ne sciolgo un cucchiaino dentro due dita di acqua e lo passo su viso e collo picchiettando.
Lascio asciugare venti minuti poi metto la crema.
Per il corpo invece, prima della doccia o bagno, mi spalmo tutta di olio, poi prendo dello zucchero e mi scrubbo, bagnadomi ogni tanto le mani.
Prima di usare il sapone state sotto l aacqua a spalmarvi con l olio.
La sinergia acqua olio fa penetrare mooolto meglio.
Poi vi lavate e asciugate.
Io metto anche una crema corpo, quella multi uso della botanika viso, mani corpo.
Beh...fra un mese mi dite.
Scrub almeno una volta alla settimana, l olio prima della doccia anche un giorno si e uno no.
La pelle ringrazierà.


----------



## Fantastica (25 Gennaio 2015)

@Tebe

Tu hai StraRagionissimA! E non dubito che tutti i prodottini tanto belli che avete postato e che mi fanno gola solo a vederne la foto siano una goduria.

Ma, alla fine, i capelli sono roba MORTA, perché mai dovrei preoccuparmi di tenere in salute una roba morta, se imbalsamata nel silicone sembra il sarcofago di Tutankamon tutto splendente e magggico? 

E poi io non ho orchidee da curare e non ho da aspettare neanche che cuocia la torta nel forno, dettaglio non insignificante, secondo me.:singleeye:


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @Tebe
> 
> Tu hai StraRagionissimA! E non dubito che tutti i prodottini tanto belli che avete postato e che mi fanno gola solo a vederne la foto siano una goduria.
> 
> ...


Tu hai ragione, ma l esigenza di cercare cose diverse nasce da un problema, che tu non hai.
Mi spiego.
Io ho abbandonato la mia vecchia routine perché ad un certo punto i miei capelli sono impazziti ed è stato naturale cercare la motivazione.
E l ho trovata.
I siliconi in primis.
Ma se la mia vecchia routine avesse tenuto come fa la tua, perché avrei dovuto cambiare?
Infatti tu non devi farlo.
Reputati fortunata.
Fare la disintossicazione silicone è stato un inferno.


----------



## free (26 Gennaio 2015)

conoscete la Lush? https://www.lush.it/

sono cosmetici etc. fatti a mano, anche sul momento in negozio, a me hanno regalato alcune creme per il corpo, molto buone e burrose, uno dei cani la vorrebbe mangiare


----------



## Tebe (26 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> conoscete la Lush? https://www.lush.it/
> 
> sono cosmetici etc. fatti a mano, anche sul momento in negozio, a me hanno regalato alcune creme per il corpo, molto buone e burrose, uno dei cani la vorrebbe mangiare


Alcune cose sono molto buone, altre meno.
È sempre una questione di inci e mai di marca.

Per me comunque, tutto troppo...come dire. Profumoso.
Le rare volte che sono entrata in uno dei loro negozi, tre minuti e sono uscita in crisi respiratoria e mal di testa fotonico.
Un anno che siamo andati in ferie in camper in Francia, io e Mattia, abbiamo avuto la brillante idea di andare a visitare una fabbrica di essenze per le grandi marche.
Ho resistito 15 minuti poi a metà percorso ho ceduto.
Avevo conati di vomito come se fossi l esorcista.
Immaginatevi.
Una grande sala piena di cristalli ed essenze con personale senza nemmeno un capello fuori posto, io flapposa abbarbicata ad un muro che conatavo infamando Mattia con tutto il rimmel sciolto sulle guance grazie alle lacrime dello sforzo vomitoso.
È stato uno di quei momenti a top ten.
Diciamo nei primi cinque.
E sempre nei primi cinque un altra storia di vomito.
Facevo la volontaria ospedaliera nel reparto di medicina oncologica (non ci voleva andare nessuno ed io ero famosa per il mio stomaco di ferro e la non impressionanza...tutti lo sarebbero stati con una famiglia come la mia. Era prassi normale a tavola parlare di incidenti sanguinolenti, operazioni alla Hannibal lecter...).
Insomma. Facevo la volontaria ne mi occupavo sempre di dare il pranzo ad un paziente.
Prima che cominciasse il mio turno facevo sempre colazione e quindi anche quel mattino.
Anche io ho un tallone di Achille.
Il vomito.
Se qualcuno vomita. Io vomito.
Se qualcuno ha i conati. Io vomito.
Sebqualcuno dice. Ho nausea sto per vomitare. Io ho già vomitato.
Al tipo va per traverso la minestrina.
Comincia a tossire.
Ad avere conati.
E conati. E tosse. E conati.







Gli ho vomitato addosso la mia colazione.
:unhappy:

.


----------



## Eliade (26 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> L ultima ai semi di lino che hai postato l ho comprata anche io.
> Ha una profumazione che non mi fa impazzire ma districa molto bene.
> Forse un filo pesante.


 Si, è un filino pesante ma ne uso pochissima e dopo uno shampoo molto strong. :up:



Tebe ha detto:


> Ho abbandonato anni fa le polveri di qualsiasi genere.
> Troppi capelli bianchi e troppo tempo per dare una copertura accettabile.
> Pur piangendomi il cuore...tinte.
> Ma...riesco ultimamente a dare dei riflessi bellissimi facendo impacchi alternativi di cacao amaro in polvere mescolato con il balsamo e lasciato in posa ore mentre mindedico alle orchidee.
> O quando voglio schiarirebe dare riflessi rossi...l intramontabile birra.


No no, amla e shikakai non servono per coprire i capelli bianchi. Lo shikakai lava e l'amla è un impacco per ristrutturare i capelli. I risultati si vedono davvero già dal primo lavaggio.
Io non ci credevo e invece....



free ha detto:


> conoscete la Lush? https://www.lush.it/
> 
> sono cosmetici etc. fatti a mano, anche sul momento in negozio, a me hanno regalato alcune creme per il corpo, molto buone e burrose, uno dei cani la vorrebbe mangiare


La lush ha anche delle cose carine (alcune sono orride)...ma certi prezzi! 



Tebe ha detto:


> Anche io ho un tallone di Achille.
> Il vomito.
> Se qualcuno vomita. Io vomito.
> Se qualcuno ha i conati. Io vomito.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (26 Gennaio 2015)

Volevo anche consigliarvi delle creme viso della glenova, anche queste non proprio ecobio. Io ne sto usando due:












 La prima come crema notte e la seconda come crema giorno e primer viso.


Costano sui 2,50€, anche queste trovate all'happy casa store e nei negozi di detersivi. 
Entrambe sono davvero senza parraffina e parabeni, ma sul silicone non saprei. In fondo all'inci c'è un certo ceteareth-20 che dovrebbe essere una sorta di silicone...però, devo dire la verità non mi dispiace!

La seconda ha un profumo fantastico e una consistenza cremosa che è un piacere da spalmare. Si assorbe subito e non lascia residui.
La prima non profuma, ha una consistenza molto più compatta e viscida, devo passare più volte il dito per prendere la dose giusta. Anche questa non mi lascia residui e si assorbe subito, il giorno dopo non noto aumenti di sebo o pelle lucida.
Le confezioni le adoro, le creme sono contenute in vasetti di vetro che riciclerò con estremo piacere!


----------



## Eliade (26 Gennaio 2015)

Ci sono anche queste:












Ma non ricordo bene gli inci, dovrebbero essere simili alle altre due. Forse vado più sul sicuro per quella rossa, la volevo prendere per mamma, poi lasciai stare perché le avevo già preso quelle della botanika.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (26 Gennaio 2015)

*INCI*

Esiste un app davvero utile e interessante si chiama Biotiful.
Inserendo il nome del prodotto, mostra l'INCI dettagliato. ( questo magari quando siamo in giro e stiamo per acquistare qualcosa...)
via web utilissimo questo sito : 
http://in-gredients.it/


----------



## Tebe (26 Gennaio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Esiste un app davvero utile e interessante si chiama Biotiful.
> Inserendo il nome del prodotto, mostra l'INCI dettagliato. ( questo magari quando siamo in giro e stiamo per acquistare qualcosa...)
> via web utilissimo questo sito :
> http://in-gredients.it/


Ce l ho.
Ma ormai sonobdiventata bravissima con gli inci.
:carneval:


Eliade però sin burro corpo della botanika ti cazzo.
Stasera sono andata e ho dato uno sguardo.
Il dimwthicone maledetto è molto in alto nel inci e mi sembra di avere visto pure degli acrilati.
Mentre ho preso il latte detergente.
:carneval:


----------



## Eliade (26 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Eliade però sin burro corpo della botanika ti cazzo.
> Stasera sono andata e ho dato uno sguardo.
> Il dimwthicone maledetto è molto in alto nel inci e mi sembra di avere visto pure degli acrilati.
> Mentre ho preso il latte detergente.
> :carneval:


Hai ragione, mi è preso un colpo....ho solo sbagliato a dirti il prodotto. E' questa, la crema multiuso (mani, corpo, viso):







Già che ci sono ti dico che sto usando con soddisfazione anche gli altri due prodotti in figura: crema mani al miele (quella arancione) e lo scrubs. ^^


----------



## Eliade (26 Gennaio 2015)

Man mano che ci penso mi vengono altri prodotti. Questa crema mani:






La potete trovare all'eurospin, ottimo profumo, non ha grandi attivi (anzi è piuttosto povera) ma ottima contro il freddo...corposa/densissima, se ne metto troppa non si assorbe nemmeno. La cosa più bella è che costa meno di 1 €...si signore avete letto bene! :carneval:


----------



## Tebe (26 Gennaio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Hai ragione, mi è preso un colpo....ho solo sbagliato a dirti il prodotto. E' questa, la crema multiuso (mani, corpo, viso):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La crema mani mi interessa.
È grassa? Sa di miele? ( raccapriccio ) 
La glicerina dove è posizionata?
Ho visto anche lo scrub ma sono anni che me li faccio con lo zucchero di canna e cioccolato.


----------



## Tebe (26 Gennaio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Man mano che ci penso mi vengono altri prodotti. Questa crema mani:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Devo cercare un eurospin.
Anche se non ha attivi, basta aggiungerli, che ci vuole?


----------



## Alessandra (26 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe,  Eliade,  e a chi se ne intende.....
qualcosa di naturale per idratare il contorno occhi? 
come maschera o per uscire di casa. ..

Io u so olio di argan o di Rosa mosqueta. ...
avete qualche suggerimento?


----------



## Tebe (26 Gennaio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Tebe,  Eliade,  e a chi se ne intende.....
> qualcosa di naturale per idratare il contorno occhi?
> come maschera o per uscire di casa. ..
> 
> ...


Questa.
La uso con estrema soddisfazione e inci super.
Forse un po leggera, ma fantastica.
E qualcosa fa.
E costa meno di sei euro


http://www.omniabotanica.it/2011/06/02/crema-contorno-occhi/


----------



## Eliade (27 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> La crema mani mi interessa.
> È grassa? Sa di miele? ( raccapriccio )
> La glicerina dove è posizionata?
> Ho visto anche lo scrub ma sono anni che me li faccio con lo zucchero di canna e cioccolato.


No, non è grassa (almeno per me). Non sa d miele, ma del classico odore di crema fruttata. Glicerina al secondo posto, dopo l'acqua.


----------



## Eliade (27 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Devo cercare un eurospin.
> Anche se non ha attivi, basta aggiungerli, che ci vuole?


Ti dirò tebe, io la sto usando con piacere così, la porto sempre in borsa e ogni tanto me ne sparo uno zac. :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (27 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Questa.
> La uso con estrema soddisfazione e inci super.
> Forse un po leggera, ma fantastica.
> E qualcosa fa.
> ...


Quoto! Lo sto usando da circa 2 mesi: favoloso!!!
Lo puoi trovare nei negozi acqua e sapone, altrimenti dal sito del fornitore, linkato da tebe, c'è il tasto acquista...ti manderà ad un sito per l'acquisto. Credo ti possa fidare, visto che lo link direttamente il sito del produttore.
Altrimenti puoi usare questo http://www.beautytobuy.it/i-marchi/omnia-botanica.html?p=2
non ci ho mai acquistato, ma ne ho sentito parlare bene, anche se non ricordo dove. ^^

Di questa marca sto usando anche il tonico alla rosa mosqueta, bellissimo pure questo. In genere, però, tutti i prodotti di questa marca sono ottimi.


----------



## Alessandra (27 Gennaio 2015)

Grazie ragazze


----------



## Tebe (2 Febbraio 2015)

Ho fatto la tinta professionale della biopoint. 
Bellissima.
Ma....
Sono diventata bicolore,  la base é molto molto bella ma le punte scure.
Stavo pensando...forse devo mettere acqua ossigenata da 30, e io ho messo quella da 20.
Oppure devo arrendermi a farmi scolpire chimicamente le punte.
O riprovare con la scoloritura Bio che ha fatto qualche effetto.
comunque é venuto un bel marrone glacé. 
Provo a fare le foto.
Tebe bicolor
Meno male che con i ricci si vede poco.:unhappy:


----------



## Simy (2 Febbraio 2015)

Tebina, ma uno scrub purificante per la cute? sto periodo sarà lo stress ma ho i capelli pesanti e si "ingrassano" subito...nonostante andando in palestra li lavi 3 volte a settimana.


----------



## Minerva (2 Febbraio 2015)

ma le punte vanno più chiare tipo shatush, come più scure?
che bottegaia


----------



## Tebe (2 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Tebina, ma uno scrub purificante per la cute? sto periodo sarà lo stress ma ho i capelli pesanti e si "ingrassano" subito...nonostante andando in palestra li lavi 3 volte a settimana.


Cosa usi per lavarsi i capelli?
Tieni presente che se lo shampoo é aggressivo, ottieni l effetto contrario.
Suggerisco come scrub semplice zucchero e nello shampoo sembra faccia miracoli una goccia di bicarbonato.
Ma di base usa qualcosa di leggero.
Nello shampoo che usi vedi qualche ingrediente che finisce con xane o one?


----------



## Tebe (2 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma le punte vanno più chiare tipo shatush, come più scure?
> che bottegaia


Qualche tempo fa ho sbagliato tinta e le punte sono diventate scure.
Non c é verso di schiarire. 
O meglio.
Si sono schiarite con il pappone limone e balsamo ma...ancora troppo scure. 
Potrei inventare lo shatush al contrario.
Jesus


----------



## drusilla (2 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma le punte vanno più chiare tipo shatush, come più scure?
> che bottegaia


comunque lasciatemelo dire e non vi offendete chi ce l'ha, ma il shatush quanto poco dona? a me sembrano tutte cloni di Belén... quello tradizionale sul castano rossiccio, mi ricorda tanto anche i capelli delle zingare  (evvai che commento razzista  ma non mi sembra bello, ecco)


----------



## Minerva (2 Febbraio 2015)

io oggi avrei bisogno di una faccia di ricambio.magari truccarmi ...cosa che di solito faccio pochissimo.
sono spaventosa , questa infuenza mi sta uccidendo


----------



## Nicka (2 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> comunque lasciatemelo dire e non vi offendete chi ce l'ha, ma il shatush quanto poco dona? a me sembrano tutte cloni di Belén... quello tradizionale sul castano rossiccio, mi ricorda tanto anche i capelli delle zingare  (evvai che commento razzista  ma non mi sembra bello, ecco)


Il mio shatush era figo, punto e stop!  Sia quello ramato, sia quello rosso...
Poi ho rasato e via...


----------



## drusilla (2 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il mio shatush era figo, punto e stop!  Sia quello ramato, sia quello rosso...
> Poi ho rasato e via...


ma mi sa che erano corti i tuoi... io parlo lunghezze alla Belén, capelli mossi... mi sembra un'omologazione pazzesca, una in più...


----------



## Nicka (2 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> ma mi sa che erano corti i tuoi... io parlo lunghezze alla Belén, capelli mossi... mi sembra un'omologazione pazzesca, una in più...


Mi arrivavano quasi al sedere...


----------



## drusilla (2 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi arrivavano quasi al sedere...


sono convinta fossi faiga *nonostante* lo shatush :mexican:


----------



## Simy (2 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Cosa usi per lavarsi i capelli?
> Tieni presente che se lo shampoo é aggressivo, ottieni l effetto contrario.
> Suggerisco come scrub semplice zucchero e nello shampoo sembra faccia miracoli una goccia di bicarbonato.
> Ma di base usa qualcosa di leggero.
> Nello shampoo che usi vedi qualche ingrediente che finisce con *xane o one*?


A casa guardo...
suggerimenti per lo shampo?


----------



## Nicka (2 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> sono convinta fossi faiga *nonostante* lo shatush :mexican:


A mia discolpa dico che non do mai indicazioni alla mia parrucchiera di fiducia.
Io vado lì e le dico "fai quello che vuoi", sia sui colori, sia sui tagli...


----------



## Vipera gentile (2 Febbraio 2015)

L'olio ai semi di lino è una mano santa. Grazie Tebe.


----------



## Eliade (2 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> A casa guardo...
> suggerimenti per lo shampo?


Quando ho questi periodi, sostituisco una volta a settimana lo shampoo con delle polveri: amla, shikakai, argilla verde, caolino, hennè neutro, farina di ceci.


----------



## Eliade (2 Febbraio 2015)

*NON APRITE QUESTO DETERGENTE*








Vi ritrovereste la patata che odora di finocchio! -.-''


----------



## Flavia (2 Febbraio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Tebe,  Eliade,  e a chi se ne intende.....
> qualcosa di naturale per idratare il contorno occhi?
> come maschera o per uscire di casa. ..
> 
> ...


io uso olio di jojoba
una goccina, mi aiuta tanto
con le occhiaie,
 senza sembro un panda


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A mia discolpa dico che non do mai indicazioni alla mia parrucchiera di fiducia.
> Io vado lì e le dico "fai quello che vuoi", sia sui colori, sia sui tagli...


Una temeraria


----------



## Simy (2 Febbraio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quando ho questi periodi, sostituisco una volta a settimana lo shampoo con delle polveri: amla, shikakai, argilla verde, caolino, hennè neutro, farina di ceci.


Mi lavo i capelli con la farina di ceci?


----------



## Nicka (2 Febbraio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Una temeraria


Lei si diverte!!


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Lei si diverte!!


Anche tu immagino, io faccio come te, assoluta fiducia nella mia parrucchiera quindi le lascio fare ciò che vuole


----------



## Eliade (3 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Mi lavo i capelli con la farina di ceci?


Si! Anche l'accoppiata amla e shikakai è ottima come scrubs/lavaggio. Hennè neutro, caolio (argilla bianca) e argilla verde sono ottime per forfora da stress, seccano un po' i capelli, ma basta aggiungere dello yogurt (anche di soia). :up:


----------



## Simy (3 Febbraio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Si! Anche l'accoppiata amla e shikakai è ottima come scrubs/lavaggio. Hennè neutro, caolio (argilla bianca) e argilla verde sono ottime per forfora da stress, seccano un po' i capelli, ma basta aggiungere dello yogurt (anche di soia). :up:


allora la farina di ceci ce l'ho sempre (perché ci faccio le frittate vegan): creo un composto di acqua e farina e ci lavo i capelli?


----------



## Innominata (3 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> io oggi avrei bisogno di una faccia di ricambio.magari truccarmi ...cosa che di solito faccio pochissimo.
> sono spaventosa , questa infuenza mi sta uccidendo


Acido ascorbico bello stabile, due grammi al giorno, insieme a cento mg di picnogenolo. Provare per credere, in una settimana vedrai cosa ti rimandano lo specchio e il tatto:up:


----------



## Eliade (3 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> allora la farina di ceci ce l'ho sempre (perché ci faccio le frittate vegan): creo un composto di acqua e farina e ci lavo i capelli?


Si. Personalmente non ci metto troppa acqua, faccio il composto più asciutto. Altra acqua la metto in un secondo momento, direttamente in testa. Massaggio non più di 10 minuti, con movimenti circolari e non troppo decisi.
Impiego parecchio per levare tutta la farina, aiutandomi anche con un pettine, pettinando direttamente sotto l'acqua. 
Ho usato con piacere anche una noce (piccola) di balsamo dentro il composto.


----------



## Simy (3 Febbraio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Si. Personalmente non ci metto troppa acqua, faccio il composto più asciutto. Altra acqua la metto in un secondo momento, direttamente in testa. Massaggio non più di 10 minuti, con movimenti circolari e non troppo decisi.
> Impiego parecchio per levare tutta la farina, aiutandomi anche con un pettine, pettinando direttamente sotto l'acqua.
> Ho usato con piacere anche una noce (piccola) di balsamo dentro il composto.


ci provo


----------



## drusilla (3 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ci provo


aspetto i risultati, adoro sempre mandare avanti spericolate avanguardie


----------



## Innominata (3 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A mia discolpa dico che non do mai indicazioni alla mia parrucchiera di fiducia.
> Io vado lì e le dico "fai quello che vuoi", sia sui colori, sia sui tagli...


Sapete cosa mi disse un parrucchiere famoso l' unica volta che sono stata da un parrucchiere famoso? "Vede, mentre lavoro i suoi capelli, i suoi capelli non mi fanno provare emozioni"


----------



## drusilla (3 Febbraio 2015)

Innominata ha detto:


> Sapete cosa mi disse un parrucchiere famoso l' unica volta che sono stata da un parrucchiere famoso? "Vede, mentre lavoro i suoi capelli, i suoi capelli non mi fanno provare emozioni"



ma poi il compenso l'ha voluto lo stesso???? 

la ggente non stanno bene


----------



## Innominata (3 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> ma poi il compenso l'ha voluto lo stesso????
> 
> la ggente non stanno bene


Certo che l' ha voluto, anche perché mica sta bene frustrare  le emozioni di un parrucchiere famoso così come hanno fatto i miei capelli


----------



## Nicka (3 Febbraio 2015)

Innominata ha detto:


> Sapete cosa mi disse un parrucchiere famoso l' unica volta che sono stata da un parrucchiere famoso? "Vede, mentre lavoro i suoi capelli, i suoi capelli non mi fanno provare emozioni"


Minchia, io mi sarei alzata e me ne sarei andata dicendo che il mio portafoglio pure non provava emozioni.
Ma che cafonata dai...


----------



## Simy (3 Febbraio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Si. Personalmente non ci metto troppa acqua, faccio il composto più asciutto. Altra acqua la metto in un secondo momento, direttamente in testa. Massaggio non più di 10 minuti, con movimenti circolari e non troppo decisi.
> Impiego parecchio per levare tutta la farina, aiutandomi anche con un pettine, pettinando direttamente sotto l'acqua.
> Ho usato con piacere anche una noce (piccola) di balsamo dentro il composto.



che ne pensi dell'olio di mandorle o il gel all'aloe sulla pelle?


----------



## Eliade (3 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> che ne pensi dell'olio di mandorle o il gel all'aloe sulla pelle?


 Allora dipende. L'olio, come tutti gli oli, può essere comedogeno, ergo sconsigliato sul viso e altri parti delicate (tipo braccia e petto, almeno per me). Va bene sulle gambe, ma consiglio di usarlo subito dopo la doccia, prima di asciugarsi, così da avere l'effetto idratazione dell'acqua. Aggiungi che è eccezionale per levare i residui di cera o per dare man forte alle salviette struccante (visto che mi trucco con Kg di ombretto-matita-mascara).
Dicono che l'olio di mandorle sia contro la cellulite, sul forum di lola ho scoperto che ancor più di questo sono l'olio di riso e l'olio di rosa mosqueta i più elasticizzanti. Dal forum di lola, ho trovato questa ricettina antismagliature/anticellulite: 6 cucchiai di crema fluida, 1 cucchiaio di olio riso, 1/2 di olio di rosa mosqueta. 
Il gel d'aloe è fantastico ma, almeno a me, tira parecchio la pelle. Quello puro lo uso sempre sui capelli, prima di asciugarli come anticrespo. Sulla pelle, dopo la rasatura o prima della crema viso, uso questo:

	
	
		
		
	


	




E' praticamente un gel d'aloe arricchito con glicerina.


----------



## disincantata (3 Febbraio 2015)

Posso usare l'aloe vera?  Per i capelli intendo.

e' pieno di piante di aloe qui, finora le ho usate solo per le scottature come  doposole e piccole ferite.  

Anche per curare mia figlia dopo una ceretta al miele che le ha lasciato dei segni orribili, pelle troppo delicata e non guariva coi le pomate. 

GUARITA con aloe pura in poche settimane.


----------



## Eliade (3 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Posso usare l'aloe vera?  Per i capelli intendo.
> 
> e' pieno di piante di aloe qui, finora le ho usate solo per le scottature come  doposole e piccole ferite.
> 
> ...


Sisi, sui capelli è fantastica!!
Si, ma fai attenzione che sia davvero aloe! dentro deve essere trasparente e gelatinosa...altrimenti è una pianta che ha la stessa forma, ma dentro e bianca/gialla!


----------



## disincantata (3 Febbraio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sisi, sui capelli è fantastica!!
> Si, ma fai attenzione che sia davvero aloe! dentro deve essere trasparente e gelatinosa...altrimenti è una pianta che ha la stessa forma, ma dentro e bianca/gialla!


Grazie, no qui e' pieno di aloe aloe strapieno di liquidi.  UNA mia conoscente  ci fa le creme ma io non ho pazienza.

La provero' sui capelli.


----------



## Eliade (3 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Grazie, no qui e' pieno di aloe aloe strapieno di liquidi.  UNA mia conoscente  ci fa le creme ma io non ho pazienza.
> 
> La provero' sui capelli.


Tieni anche conto che irrancidisce presto. Prendine, di volta in volta, la quantità che ti serve.


----------



## disincantata (3 Febbraio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Tieni anche conto che irrancidisce presto. Prendine, di volta in volta, la quantità che ti serve.



SARA' fatto,  ma qui potrei venderlo.


----------



## Eliade (4 Febbraio 2015)

Ho acquistato queste salviette struccanti:






l'inci è, più o meno, questo: http://forum.saicosatispalmi.org/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=25651
solo che prima del bisabolol ha il propylene glycol, nulla di speciale.

L'inci si può accettare, prezzo 1,8€ per 30 salviette, prese alla famila. Per la recensione d'uso dovrete aspettare sabato o venerdì, non credo mi truccherò prima.


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> L'olio ai semi di lino è una mano santa. Grazie Tebe.


Quello fatto da te, vero?
Quello comprato non è olio di semi di lino. È l orrido silicone


----------



## Rudra (4 Febbraio 2015)

Anche io uso le erbe lavanti al posto dello shampoo ( lo uso comunque a volte)
I capelli vengono benissimo, meglio che con il normale shampoo


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2015)

Innominata ha detto:


> Acido ascorbico bello stabile, due grammi al giorno, insieme a cento mg di picnogenolo. Provare per credere, in una settimana vedrai cosa ti rimandano lo specchio e il tatto:up:


Io l acido ascorbico lo sciolgo nelle creme.
Miracoloso.
Ma....che è il picnogenolo?
Dove si trova?
Che fa?


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Posso usare l'aloe vera?  Per i capelli intendo.
> 
> e' pieno di piante di aloe qui, finora le ho usate solo per le scottature come  doposole e piccole ferite.
> 
> ...


Il gel di aloe puoi usarlo per qualsiasi cosa.
Anche come calmante in boccabse hai delle irritazioni.
E per la forfora è eccezionale spalmato sulla cute.
O come idratante per i capelli.
Libera la fantasia


----------



## Simy (4 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il gel di aloe puoi usarlo per qualsiasi cosa.
> Anche come calmante in boccabse hai delle irritazioni.
> E per la forfora è eccezionale spalmato sulla cute.
> O come idratante per i capelli.
> Libera la fantasia




l'ho comprato ieri sera


----------



## Nicka (4 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il gel di aloe puoi usarlo per qualsiasi cosa.
> Anche come calmante in boccabse hai delle irritazioni.
> E per la forfora è eccezionale spalmato sulla cute.
> O come idratante per i capelli.
> Libera la fantasia


Dove si compra? E quale?!


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2015)

tebe ma hai il pentolone come maga magò?


----------



## ivanl (4 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> l'ho comprato ieri sera


possiamo liberare la nostra fantasia??


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> SARA' fatto,  ma qui potrei venderlo.


Puoi anche congelarla.
Io la congelò. E congelo anche il gel ai semi di lino perché è unanrottura mondiale farli ogni volta.
Uso i contenitori per fare i cubetti di ghiaccio classici.


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> possiamo liberare la nostra fantasia??


non quella


----------



## Simy (4 Febbraio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> possiamo liberare la nostra fantasia??


tanto la fantasia è gratis


----------



## Simy (4 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Puoi anche congelarla.
> Io la congelò. E congelo anche il gel ai semi di lino perché è unanrottura mondiale farli ogni volta.
> Uso i contenitori per fare i cubetti di ghiaccio classici.



come si fa il gel ai semi di lino?


----------



## Eliade (4 Febbraio 2015)

Rudra ha detto:


> Anche io uso le erbe lavanti al posto dello shampoo ( lo uso comunque a volte)
> I capelli vengono benissimo, meglio che con il normale shampoo


:up::up:
Grande Rudra! Io volevo provarne altre, oltre allo shikakai+amla, ne conosci?


----------



## Eliade (4 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> l'ho comprato ieri sera


Simyyyyyy, ti sei assicurata che gli ingredienti siano a posto?


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> tebe ma hai il pentolone come maga magò?


No. Chi spignatta è Eliade.
Io forno a microonde al massimo.
:carneval:


----------



## ivanl (4 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> come si fa il gel ai semi di lino?


soprattutto,  a che minghia serve?


----------



## Simy (4 Febbraio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Simyyyyyy, ti sei assicurata che gli ingredienti siano a posto?


si si
senza nulla di strano


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> come si fa il gel ai semi di lino?


Compri i semi di lino veri, quelli semi semi, metti circa due bicchieri d acqua in unnpentolino con due cucchiai di semi di lino, anche tre e dipende quanto lo vuoi compatto, poi accendi il pentolino abfuoco basso.
Fai sobbollire per qualche minuto e poi filtri il gel con il colino.
Io aggiungo anche due o una bustina di vanillina per profumarlo.
Poi congelòa cubetti e scongelo all iuopo.


----------



## Simy (4 Febbraio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> soprattutto,  a che minghia serve?



si usa sui capelli, maggiormente


----------



## Simy (4 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Compri i semi di lino veri, quelli semi semi, metti circa due bicchieri d acqua in unnpentolino con due cucchiai di semi di lino, anche tre e dipende quanto lo vuoi compatto, poi accendi il pentolino abfuoco basso.
> Fai sobbollire per qualche minuto e poi filtri il gel con il colino.
> Io aggiungo anche due o una bustina di vanillina per profumarlo.
> Poi congelòa cubetti e scongelo all iuopo.


grazie!


----------



## ivanl (4 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> si usa sui capelli, maggiormente


ah, ecco perche' lo ignoravo


----------



## Eliade (4 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dove si compra? E quale?!


Quello dell'equilibra la trovi da acqua e sapone, famila, e anche alcune profumerie (di quelle tipo idea bellezza), costo zero, etc. Costa circa 8€ per 150 ml di prodotto, ma contiene qualche ingrediente non troppo ok.
Secondo me, però, è migliore quella della marca kobashi, anche se più liquido. Questo lo trovi nelle bioprofumerie, oppure online. conviene anche di più, rispetto a quello dell'equilibra, 9.90€ per 250ml, ed è praticamente puro.
http://www.bioveganshop.it/product.php~idx~~~634~~GEL+ALOE+VERA~.html

Altrimenti ci sono queste due marche, che non ho provato
http://www.ecco-verde.it/__fl/suche/gel-aloe-vera-250-ml?&search=gel+aloe
http://www.ecco-verde.it/__fl/suche/aloe-vera-gel-99?&search=gel+aloe

entrambi i siti (ecco verde e bioveganshop) sono ottimi siti per gli acquisti, seri, precisi, veloci!


----------



## Nicka (4 Febbraio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quello dell'equilibra la trovi da acqua e sapone, famila, e anche alcune profumerie (di quelle tipo idea bellezza), costo zero, etc. Costa circa 8€ per 150 ml di prodotto, ma contiene qualche ingrediente non troppo ok.
> Secondo me, però, è migliore quella della marca kobashi, anche se più liquido. Questo lo trovi nelle bioprofumerie, oppure online. conviene anche di più, rispetto a quello dell'equilibra, 9.90€ per 250ml, ed è praticamente puro.
> http://www.bioveganshop.it/product.php~idx~~~634~~GEL+ALOE+VERA~.html
> 
> ...


Grazie!!!


----------



## Rudra (4 Febbraio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> :up::up:
> Grande Rudra! Io volevo provarne altre, oltre allo shikakai+amla, ne conosci?


Come erba lavante puoi usare anche l' Aritha ( o Reetha); io uso molte altre erbe anche tintorie

In generale questo schema riassume abbastanza bene le varie proprietà delle erbe elencate:
Alcune non sono elencate, ne esistono altre


----------



## Eliade (4 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> No. Chi spignatta è Eliade.
> Io forno a microonde al massimo.
> :carneval:


Spignatto è una parola grossa...al massimo mi diletto con burri montati, burricacao, lip balm, cold cream....stronzatine del genere.
Ho pure comprato una bellissima scatola cinese, con le farfalle e le note musicali, per conservare tutte le mie piccole materie prime!


----------



## Eliade (4 Febbraio 2015)

Vi avverto ragazze, il gel ai semi di lino, fatto in casa, è disgustoso.
Sembra bava, tipo slimer...però è fenomenale. :carneval:


----------



## Simy (4 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> No. Chi spignatta è Eliade.
> Io* forno a microonde al massimo.*
> :carneval:


io sono come te


----------



## Simy (4 Febbraio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Vi avverto ragazze, il gel ai semi di lino, fatto in casa, è disgustoso.
> Sembra bava, tipo slimer...però è fenomenale. :carneval:


io ho comprato una roba all'olio di argan mi pare...
ho fatto le foto, se riesco ora le posto


----------



## Eliade (4 Febbraio 2015)

Rudra ha detto:


> Come erba lavante puoi usare anche l' Aritha ( o Reetha); io uso molte altre erbe anche tintorie
> 
> In generale questo schema riassume abbastanza bene le varie proprietà delle erbe elencate:
> Alcune non sono elencate, ne esistono altre


Grazie!!! Bellissimo questo riepilogo!


----------



## Eliade (4 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io ho comprato una roba all'olio di argan mi pare...
> ho fatto le foto, se riesco ora le posto


Attendo foto, dell'inci magari... :up:


----------



## Simy (4 Febbraio 2015)




----------



## drusilla (4 Febbraio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> ah, ecco perche' lo ignoravo


Poi se ti chiamo pelato viene fuori che qualche gola profonda me l'ha detto??[emoji12] [emoji12]


----------



## drusilla (4 Febbraio 2015)

Questa discussione qua è praticamente già la più utile!!!! [emoji12] [emoji12] Si potrebbe bloggare??


----------



## Simy (4 Febbraio 2015)

comunque l'olio è questo: https://www.salustore.com/siero-trattamento-capelli-all-olio-di-argan.html

io lo trovo fantastico 
[h=3]Ingredienti[/h]Cyclopentasiloxane, Dimethiconol, Alcohol denat, Argania spinosa (argan) oil, Citrus aurantium dulcis, Eugenia caryophyllus (clove) leaf oil, Pelargonium graveolens
(geranium) oil, Citrus limon peel oil, Pogostemon cablin (patchouli) oil, Cinnamomum zeylanicum (cinnamon) leaf oil, Aniba rosaeodora (rosewood) oil, Mentha arvensis herb oil,  Citrus nobilis (mandarin) peel oil, Vanilla planifolia (vanilla) fruit extract, Mentha spicata herb oil, Plukenetia volubilis seed oil, Moringa oleifera seed oil, Aleurites moluccana seed oil, Limonene, Eugenol, Linalool, Citronellol, Geraniol, Citral, Benzyl benzoate


----------



## ivanl (4 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Poi se ti chiamo pelato viene fuori che qualche gola profonda me l'ha detto??[emoji12] [emoji12]


non sono pelato...stempiato, diciamo...
tipo lui, peraltro ci somigliamo parecchio..capelli, barba, perfino il bianco nel pizzetto e' negli stessi punti...di capelli, pero' io sono meno grigio...


----------



## Eliade (4 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> comunque l'olio è questo: https://www.salustore.com/siero-trattamento-capelli-all-olio-di-argan.html
> 
> io lo trovo fantastico
> *Ingredienti*
> ...


Allora, se ti trovi bene...ok. Tieni conto però che i primi due ingredienti sono siliconi (ti credo che funziona come anticrespo XD ). Il resto sono vari oli, poi allergizzanti e conservante.


----------



## Simy (4 Febbraio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Allora, se ti trovi bene...ok. Tieni conto però che i primi due ingredienti sono siliconi. Il resto sono vari oli, poi allergizzanti e conservante.


qundi fa cagare?


----------



## Eliade (4 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> qundi fa cagare?


No, non è che fa cagare...diciamo che se lo usi per lucidare i mobili in legno, oppure per dare un botta di vita al pellame, va alla grande.
Io, personalmente, non lo metterei sui capelli. Però ormai lo hai preso, quindi o lo consumi, o lo ricicli, o lo usi sui piedi (comunque degli oli ci sono, in più il silicone può aiutarti, se avesse i piedi screpolati, ad aggiustare un po' la situazione).


----------



## Innominata (4 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io l acido ascorbico lo sciolgo nelle creme.
> Miracoloso.
> Ma....che è il picnogenolo?
> Dove si trova?
> Che fa?


Pinus Pinaster! Estratto di corteccia di Pino marittimo francese. Perché poi francese? Non lo so. È' così. Cosa fa? Nel giro di dieci giorni vedi la tua pelle diventare alabastrina, luminescente, cristallina. Sembrano gli abbiano data una strigliata benefica e provvidenziale. Praticamente già dallo specchio puoi intravedere tutti i flavonoidi del picnogenolo che si affaccendano ad inibire l'elastasi permettendo al collagene di dispiegarsi in tutta la sua forza puntellante, ramazzano i detriti dai capillari, bonificano le ritenzioni stagnanti e paludose, scrostano i sedimenti e migliorano l' umore. Praticamente dopo pochi giorni di due grammi di acido ascorbico e cento milligrammi di flavonoidi di Pinus Pinaster ti svegli già col fondotinta. Anzi il fondotinta cosmetico ti peggiora decisamente le sembianze. C'è anche il fatto strano che se smetto mi ritornano nel giro di pochi giorni orribili crepacci e un reticolo di ragnatele incrostate sulla faccia:mexican:
Prima esisteva il picnogenolo nel Flebion, un comune integratore per le vene, ne conteneva 50mg e con due capsule ci facevi con una scatola due settimane a 11 euro. Si poteva fare. Ora nel flebion ce ne mettono pochissimo a favore della troxerutina che credo sia più mirata alle vene. Avendo difficoltà a cercare e comprare e ricevere online purtroppo provandone diversi ho visto che per dimostrare trent'anni di meno l' associazione che fa visibilmente e' quella composta da Cebion 1000 o una o una e mezza o due, più purtroppo il Pinoflavo Solgar:unhappy: a una al giorno. Però sono soddisfazioni!:up:


----------



## Simy (4 Febbraio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> No, non è che fa cagare...diciamo che se lo usi per lucidare i mobili in legno, oppure per dare un botta di vita al pellame, va alla grande.
> Io, personalmente, non lo metterei sui capelli. Però ormai lo hai preso, quindi o lo consumi, o lo ricicli, o lo usi sui piedi (comunque degli oli ci sono, in più il silicone può aiutarti, se avesse i piedi screpolati, ad aggiustare un po' la situazione).


cioè fateme capì? che cazzo ci metto sui capelli? :carneval:

ps. secondo te io posso avere "pellame" in casa?


----------



## Eliade (4 Febbraio 2015)

Innominata ha detto:


> Pinus Pinaster! Estratto di corteccia di Pino marittimo francese. Perché poi francese? Non lo so. È' così. Cosa fa? Nel giro di dieci giorni vedi la tua pelle diventare alabastrina, luminescente, cristallina. Sembrano gli abbiano data una strigliata benefica e provvidenziale. Praticamente già dallo specchio puoi intravedere tutti i flavonoidi del picnogenolo che si affaccendano ad inibire l'elastasi permettendo al collagene di dispiegarsi in tutta la sua forza puntellante, ramazzano i detriti dai capillari, bonificano le ritenzioni stagnanti e paludose, scrostano i sedimenti e migliorano l' umore. Praticamente dopo pochi giorni di due grammi di acido ascorbico e cento milligrammi di flavonoidi di Pinus Pinaster ti svegli già col fondotinta. Anzi il fondotinta cosmetico ti peggiora decisamente le sembianze. C'è anche il fatto strano che se smetto mi ritornano nel giro di pochi giorni orribili crepacci e un reticolo di ragnatele incrostate sulla faccia:mexican:
> Prima esisteva il picnogenolo nel Flebion, un comune integratore per le vene, ne conteneva 50mg e con due capsule ci facevi con una scatola due settimane a 11 euro. Si poteva fare. Ora nel flebion ce ne mettono pochissimo a favore della troxerutina che credo sia più mirata alle vene. Avendo difficoltà a cercare e comprare e ricevere online purtroppo provandone diversi ho visto che per dimostrare trent'anni di meno l' associazione che fa visibilmente e' quella composta da Cebion 1000 o una o una e mezza o due, più purtroppo il Pinoflavo Solgar:unhappy: a una al giorno. Però sono soddisfazioni!:up:


Alla faccia!


----------



## Innominata (4 Febbraio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Alla faccia!


Esattamente!


----------



## drusilla (4 Febbraio 2015)

Innominata ha detto:


> Pinus Pinaster! Estratto di corteccia di Pino marittimo francese. Perché poi francese? Non lo so. È' così. Cosa fa? Nel giro di dieci giorni vedi la tua pelle diventare alabastrina, luminescente, cristallina. Sembrano gli abbiano data una strigliata benefica e provvidenziale. Praticamente già dallo specchio puoi intravedere tutti i flavonoidi del picnogenolo che si affaccendano ad inibire l'elastasi permettendo al collagene di dispiegarsi in tutta la sua forza puntellante, ramazzano i detriti dai capillari, bonificano le ritenzioni stagnanti e paludose, scrostano i sedimenti e migliorano l' umore. Praticamente dopo pochi giorni di due grammi di acido ascorbico e cento milligrammi di flavonoidi di Pinus Pinaster ti svegli già col fondotinta. Anzi il fondotinta cosmetico ti peggiora decisamente le sembianze. C'è anche il fatto strano che se smetto mi ritornano nel giro di pochi giorni orribili crepacci e un reticolo di ragnatele incrostate sulla faccia:mexican:
> Prima esisteva il picnogenolo nel Flebion, un comune integratore per le vene, ne conteneva 50mg e con due capsule ci facevi con una scatola due settimane a 11 euro. Si poteva fare. Ora nel flebion ce ne mettono pochissimo a favore della troxerutina che credo sia più mirata alle vene. Avendo difficoltà a cercare e comprare e ricevere online purtroppo provandone diversi ho visto che per dimostrare trent'anni di meno l' associazione che fa visibilmente e' quella composta da Cebion 1000 o una o una e mezza o due, più purtroppo il Pinoflavo Solgar:unhappy: a una al giorno. Però sono soddisfazioni!:up:


Io invece del cebion che non è puro ed è caro compro on line ascorbico puro in polvere 1kg 25 euro mi dura un inverno e lo elargisco pure a [emoji2] chi convinco


----------



## Eliade (4 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> cioè fateme capì? che cazzo ci metto sui capelli? :carneval:
> 
> ps. secondo te io posso avere "pellame" in casa?


Praticamente ti metti il silicone, che fa uno spettacolare effetto anticrespo. Non vorrei sbagliare ma i siliconi potrebbero aumentare la secchezza del capello, a lungo andare.

Mi meraviglio per della dr. organic...ma non doveva essere una marca ecobio? 

Intendevo pellame vario, anche quello finto..la pellecchia! Come si chiama quella cosa con cui ci fanno le borse cinesi?

Mobili in legno? 
va bene anche come svitol per ingranaggi eh...
infine l'alternativa dei piedi. :carneval:


----------



## Simy (4 Febbraio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Praticamente ti metti il silicone, che fa uno spettacolare effetto anticrespo. Non vorrei sbagliare ma i siliconi potrebbero aumentare la secchezza del capello, a lungo andare.
> 
> Mi meraviglio per della dr. organic...ma non doveva essere una marca ecobio?
> 
> ...



ok.. a parte il gel semi di lino... alternative?


----------



## Innominata (4 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Io invece del cebion che non è puro ed è caro compro on line ascorbico puro in polvere 1kg 25 euro mi dura un inverno e lo elargisco pure a [emoji2] chi convinco


Ma l 'ho provato quello, in genere la polverina bianca la uso nell' acqua distillata per fare gli impacchini pre-crema...però la compro massimo a cento grammi, si ossida appena la guardi anche se non te ne fa accorgere, devi aprirla al buio, fare travasini, richiudere, ricacciare in cassetti bui. Poi mi hanno detto che sono cavoli cinesi.


----------



## Innominata (4 Febbraio 2015)

In effetti perché dovrei avere pregiudizi verso i cavoli cinesi?


----------



## drusilla (4 Febbraio 2015)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma l 'ho provato quello, in genere la polverina bianca la uso nell' acqua distillata per fare gli impacchini pre-crema...però la compro massimo a cento grammi, si ossida appena la guardi anche se non te ne fa accorgere, devi aprirla al buio, fare travasini, richiudere, ricacciare in cassetti bui. Poi mi hanno detto che sono cavoli cinesi.


Si va trattata con molta cura. Ma io la prendo da un sito molto serio. Italiano in toscana che è piena di aziende erboristiche importanti internazionalmente. Io la ingerisco. Non la uso nelle creme perché non ho capito brne con che veicolante e in quale quantità.


----------



## Simy (4 Febbraio 2015)

Innominata ha detto:


> In effetti perché dovrei avere pregiudizi verso i cavoli cinesi?


io i cavoli cinesi me li mangio


----------



## Innominata (4 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io i cavoli cinesi me li mangio


Forse penso che la mattanza di quei cavoli avviene in Cina, miliardi e miliardi di cavoli giustiziati e polverizzati, ridotti in minutissimo granellume sbiancato, pressato e inscatolato e poi di nuovo sfrantumato dopo il viaggio per metterlo nelle sacche:unhappy:


----------



## Simy (4 Febbraio 2015)

Innominata ha detto:


> Forse penso che la mattanza di quei cavoli avviene in Cina, miliardi e miliardi di cavoli giustiziati e polverizzati, ridotti in minutissimo granellume sbiancato, pressato e inscatolato e poi di nuovo sfrantumato dopo il viaggio per metterlo nelle sacche:unhappy:


----------



## Eliade (4 Febbraio 2015)

Io non li conosco i cavoli cinesi...perché a me nessuno dice nulla?


----------



## Innominata (4 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


>


Me l hanno raccontato così! Intere piantagioni di cavoli in eccesso vengono trasformati in vitamina C !


----------



## Eliade (4 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ok.. a parte il gel semi di lino... alternative?


Anche il burro di cocco è eccezionale, ma è molto più grasso..ne va usato di meno, meglio se emulsionato al momento con un po' d'acqua o un po' di gel d'aloe!

Guarda tra questi prodotti:
http://www.bioveganshop.it/category.php~idx~~~63~~Lozioni+_+Oli~.html
http://www.bioveganshop.it/category.php~idx~~~53~~Gel+_+lacca~.html
http://www.ecco-verde.it/cura-del-corpo/styling
http://www.ecco-verde.it/cura-del-corpo/protezione

Sono sicuramente tutti ecobio.


----------



## drusilla (4 Febbraio 2015)

Innominata ha detto:


> Me l hanno raccontato così! Intere piantagioni di cavoli in eccesso vengono trasformati in vitamina C !


Tremendo. Odio le dinamiche economiche che perpetuano il rubare  cibo ai poveri per darlo ai ricchi


----------



## Simy (4 Febbraio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Anche il burro di cocco è eccezionale, ma è molto più grasso..ne va usato di meno, meglio se emulsionato al momento con un po' d'acqua o un po' di gel d'aloe!
> 
> Guarda tra questi prodotti:
> http://www.bioveganshop.it/category.php~idx~~~63~~Lozioni+_+Oli~.html
> ...



ciccina tu i miei capelli li conosci. mi serve qualcosa che non appesantisca


----------



## Eliade (4 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ciccina tu i miei capelli li conosci. mi serve qualcosa che non appesantisca


Si, non hai i capelli...hai una tribù!
Mi spulcio gli inci dei prodotti nei link e ti faccio sapere!
Fermo restando che il gel d'aloe, al momento, è la soluzione perfetta!


----------



## Simy (4 Febbraio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Si, *non hai i capelli...hai una tribù!*
> Mi spulcio gli inci dei prodotti nei link e ti faccio sapere!
> Fermo restando che il gel d'aloe, al momento, è la soluzione perfetta!


in che senso :scared:


----------



## Innominata (4 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Tremendo. Odio le dinamiche economiche che perpetuano il rubare  cibo ai poveri per darlo ai ricchi


Credo che però li ne mangino parecchi lo stesso. Sono questi

non li trovo facilmente, forse addirittura proprio di questo tipo non ne ho mai mangiato. Sarebbero particolarmente ricchi di acido ascorbico. Simy? Come sono?


----------



## Simy (4 Febbraio 2015)

Innominata ha detto:


> Credo che però li ne mangino parecchi lo stesso. Sono questi
> View attachment 9707
> non li trovo facilmente, forse addirittura proprio di questo tipo non ne ho mai mangiato. Sarebbero particolarmente ricchi di acido ascorbico. Simy? Come sono?



sono buoni, il sapore è praticamente molto simile alla verza 
io li trovo all'Auchan


----------



## Eliade (4 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> sono buoni, il sapore è praticamente molto simile alla verza
> io li trovo all'Auchan


Io non li ho mai mangiati...se me l'hanno messo in qualche portata, al ristorante cinese, non me ne sono resa conto! O_O

Che voglia di mangiare cinese che ho....


----------



## Simy (4 Febbraio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io non li ho mai mangiati...se me l'hanno messo in qualche portata, al ristorante cinese, non me ne sono resa conto! O_O
> 
> Che voglia di mangiare cinese che ho....


devo venire a trovarti... assolutamente


----------



## Eliade (4 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> in che senso :scared:


:rotfl::rotfl:
Che sono troppo per essere solo capelli!

Allora, questi mi sembrano prodotti buoni
http://www.bioveganshop.it/product.php~idx~~~1561~~LOZIONE+RICCI+DEFINITI~.html
http://www.bioveganshop.it/product.php~idx~~~1518~~LOZIONE+ANTICRESPO~.html
http://www.bioveganshop.it/product.php~idx~~~1519~~LOZIONE+RICCI+MORBIDI~.html

Come parte grassa (che potrebbe appesantire il capello) hanno il burro di karitè oppure l'olio di jojoba. Il primo e il terzo contengono il gel d'aloe, mentre il secondo l'estratto di semi di lino...poi ci sono vari estratti, dei quali non è chiara la funzione.

Ho spulciato anche gli altri, ma nessun altro prodotto mi convinceva troppo.


----------



## Eliade (4 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> devo venire a trovarti... assolutamente


Ti aspetto sempre a braccia aperte! :up:
nel frattempo devo cercare qualche ristorante vegano, perché dalle mie parti non l'ho mai visto...se ci fosse, è ben nascosto. :condom:


----------



## Simy (4 Febbraio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> Che sono troppo per essere solo capelli!
> 
> Allora, questi mi sembrano prodotti buoni
> ...


che sono troppo cosa? :diffi:


----------



## Eliade (4 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> che sono troppo cosa? :diffi:


Troppi, scusa...ho messo una o al posto di una i. :mexican:


----------



## Simy (4 Febbraio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Troppi, scusa...ho messo una o al posto di una i. :mexican:




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (4 Febbraio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> Che sono troppo per essere solo capelli!
> 
> Allora, questi mi sembrano prodotti buoni
> ...


io però non ho i capelli ricci


----------



## Eliade (4 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sono sempre la solita trota! :carneval:


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> View attachment 9704
> 
> View attachment 9705


Ci credo che hai i capelli pesanti.
Solo silicone. Tutto quel poco che c è di buono non penetrerà mai.
Che orrore.
:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> qundi fa cagare?


Si.


----------



## Caciottina (4 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ci credo che hai i capelli pesanti.
> Solo silicone. Tutto quel poco che c è di buono non penetrerà mai.
> Che orrore.
> :unhappy:


Io uso tresemme...che mi dici dei parabeni?


----------



## Tebe (4 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Io uso tresemme...che mi dici dei parabeni?


i parabeni fanno cagare ma se sono in fondo all inci non mi disturbano.
odio visceralmente solo il silicone, perche ho visto cosa fa ai capelli e alla pelle, su me stessa.
il prima siliconi e il dopo siliconi.
sui parabeni chiudo quasi un occhio.
non sono un integralista bio.


----------



## lunaiena (4 Febbraio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Vi avverto ragazze, il gel ai semi di lino, fatto in casa, è disgustoso.
> Sembra bava, tipo slimer...però è fenomenale. :carneval:



Io me lo bevevo
fa molto bene per regolare l'intestino


----------



## Simy (4 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ci credo che hai i capelli pesanti.
> Solo silicone. Tutto quel poco che c è di buono non penetrerà mai.
> Che orrore.
> :unhappy:


lo sapevo che mi avresti cazziata 

tra poco mi faccio lo scrub allo zucchero... se il mio cane mi prende per una caramella la colpa è solo la tua


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quello fatto da te, vero?
> Quello comprato non è olio di semi di lino. È l orrido silicone


No, si trova anche olio di semi puro. Se non mentono nell'inci.


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, si trova anche olio di semi puro. Se non mentono nell'inci.


Quello alimentare.
Io lo trovo al super.
Come olio di semi di lino cosmetico non ne ho mai trovato uno puro. E comunque se il primo ingrediente dell in ci é un silicone, manco guardo il resto. So già in partenza che nulla potrà passare dal saratoga:unhappy:
Di che marca é?


----------



## Simy (5 Febbraio 2015)

Lo scrub allo zucchero è favoloso. ... lo potete fare[emoji16]


----------



## drusilla (5 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Lo scrub allo zucchero è favoloso. ... lo potete fare[emoji16]


brava cavia, così si fa:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quello alimentare.
> Io lo trovo al super.
> Come olio di semi di lino cosmetico non ne ho mai trovato uno puro. E comunque se il primo ingrediente dell in ci é un silicone, manco guardo il resto. So già in partenza che nulla potrà passare dal saratoga:unhappy:
> Di che marca é?


Provenzali, olio di lino, un po' di profumo(e te credo) e vitamina E. Costo +/- dieci eurini, probabilmente meno, non mi ricordo perchè ho fatto scorta da acqua e sapone di un po' di roba.
Tra l'altro sto provando i prodotti della ttes, che ho a km quasi zero, per i capelli: balsamo (e pure crema, mi pare) ai semi di lino ha i siliconi, scartata, ma ho preso il balsamo all'argan che è discreto come qualità/prezzo.
Comunque ultimamente ho contattato una strega di quelle vere, quelle che fanno tutto partendo dalla coltivazione bio e finito quello che ho in casa prenderò tutto da lei. L'unica cosa è che vende a litro... vabbè.
Un litro comprato da lei mi costa come una boccetta dall'erborista +/-.
Se qualcuna è interessata direi a primavera inoltrata o inizio estate io mi procuro:
Olio di calendula
Olio di germe di grano
Olio di iperico(conosciuto come olio di san giovanni)
Devo convincerla a fare quello di rosa Mosqueta e mi sono dimenticata di chiederle se fa quello di lino e quello di ricino.
Se non avete mai fatto l'impacco con il ricino, per i capelli, vi siete perse una mano santa: solo che è tremendo, va diluito con alcool altrimento non lo lavate via neanche con il detersivo per piatti. 
Poi mi sto informando per le grappe ma questo è un altro discorso.


----------



## Nicka (5 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Provenzali, olio di lino, un po' di profumo(e te credo) e vitamina E. Costo +/- dieci eurini, probabilmente meno, non mi ricordo perchè ho fatto scorta da acqua e sapone di un po' di roba.
> Tra l'altro sto provando i prodotti della ttes, che ho a km quasi zero, per i capelli: balsamo (e pure crema, mi pare) ai semi di lino ha i siliconi, scartata, ma ho preso il balsamo all'argan che è discreto come qualità/prezzo.
> Comunque ultimamente ho contattato una strega di quelle vere, quelle che fanno tutto partendo dalla coltivazione bio e finito quello che ho in casa prenderò tutto da lei. L'unica cosa è che vende a litro... vabbè.
> Un litro comprato da lei mi costa come una boccetta dall'erborista +/-.
> ...


Devo cominciare a informarmi bene anche io su certe cosine...quindi eventualmente mi farai un po' di scuola!


----------



## Nicka (5 Febbraio 2015)

Mi è stato regalato da provare uno shampoo della Yves Roche.
Santa Tebe, lei che ne pensa?

Gli ingredienti sono questi:



Com'è?


----------



## Simy (5 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> brava cavia, così si fa:up:


ieri sera sembravo una meringa 
yuma mi guardava perplessa :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (5 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ieri sera sembravo una meringa
> yuma mi guardava perplessa :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## drusilla (5 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ieri sera sembravo una meringa
> yuma mi guardava perplessa :rotfl:


forse voleva aiutarti a toglierti l'impasto leccando


----------



## Eliade (5 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi è stato regalato da provare uno shampoo della Yves Roche.
> Santa Tebe, lei che ne pensa?
> 
> Gli ingredienti sono questi:
> ...


Come inci si potrebbe anche fare, ma nel complesso,potrebbe non essere un granchè. 
E' un insieme di tensioattivi (di cui il primo dopo l'acqua che da solo potrebbe seccare) tamponato da un paio di emollienti/condizionanti e un unico attivo (dopo il conservante, quindi non sono sicura ce ne sia molto...contiene più profumo che farina d'avena) che è la farina d'avena...
Provalo e dicci com'è.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Devo cominciare a informarmi bene anche io su certe cosine...quindi eventualmente mi farai un po' di scuola!


parli delle grappe, vero?
Sul resto sto imparando pure io, ma dato che ho poco tempo, vado specificatamente su quello che mi serve.
Tipo: olio di San Giovanni(iperico), pensavo fosse una roba superatissima.
Invece col cavolo: su una scottatura di qualunque tipo è il massimo.
Ma anche per ridurre le cicatrici, sperimentato.

poi sperimento pure sui rimedi per le piccole malattie.
Ma cose piccole.
Soprattutto sono stata molto contenta della curetta che mi sono fatta per alzare le difese immunitarie.
Fatta con i farmaci costa 10 volte tanto, e io ho trovato efficacissima quella fatta con la fitoterapia.
Naturalmente parlo di condizioni di salute nella norma, senza patologie croniche, per carità.


----------



## Nicka (5 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> parli delle grappe, vero?
> Sul resto sto imparando pure io, ma dato che ho poco tempo, vado specificatamente su quello che mi serve.
> Tipo: olio di San Giovanni(iperico), pensavo fosse una roba superatissima.
> Invece col cavolo: su una scottatura di qualunque tipo è il massimo.
> ...


Ho curato il mio moroso con una cura intensiva di "spaccapietra", per un anno è andato avanti a medicine, antibiotici, non si capiva che cavolo avesse...
Mi sono messa a studiare, a fare ipotesi, prove su prove, sono arrivata all'argento colloidale, ma niente, non faceva nemmeno quello.
Alla fine sono bastate delle goccine di spaccapietra. E' rinato...


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Lo scrub allo zucchero è favoloso. ... lo potete fare[emoji16]


Ma...ma....pensavi a consigli sbagliati?


:mexican:


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi è stato regalato da provare uno shampoo della Yves Roche.
> Santa Tebe, lei che ne pensa?
> 
> Gli ingredienti sono questi:
> ...


Premetto che con gli shampoo sono piuttosto flessibile.
Non é male. Per che cos é?
Dagli ingredienti direi che é per capelli secchi o similari.
L hai provato?
io lo userei.


----------



## Eliade (5 Febbraio 2015)

Tebeeeeeee, ho bisogno di un consiglio!
Come si ricicla un burrocacao colorato!

A Capodanno mi hanno regalato un burrocacao della yves-rocher.it...non si può proprio vedere! Potevo chiudere un occhio se ci fosse stata solo della cera microcristallina, ma l'inci è una fiera di paraffina! 

Guarda qui:
*paraffinum liquidum*/mineral oil/huile minerale, *synthetic wax*, hydrogenated palm kernel oil, myristyl lactate, cetyl palmitate, butyrospermum parkii (shea) butter, cera alba/beeswax/cire d'abeille, *hydrogenated microcrystalline wax*, simmondsia chinensis (jojoba) seed oil, diisostearyl malate, parfum/fragrance, ethyl linoleate, tocopheryl acetate, citric acid, geraniol, tocopherol, benzyl benzoate, propyl gallate, ci 15850 (red 7 lake), ci 45380 (red 21 lake)


PS Che paura, pensavo che il sito fosse sparito!


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Febbraio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Tebeeeeeee, ho bisogno di un consiglio!
> Come si ricicla un burrocacao colorato!
> 
> A Capodanno mi hanno regalato un burrocacao della yves-rocher.it...non si può proprio vedere! Potevo chiudere un occhio se ci fosse stata solo della cera microcristallina, ma l'inci è una fiera di paraffina!
> ...


Non o ogni tanto si  scoccia e va in ferie ( il sito intendo)


----------



## Eliade (5 Febbraio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non o ogni tanto si  scoccia e va in ferie ( il sito intendo)


E a chi le ha chieste le ferie?


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Febbraio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> E a chi le ha chieste le ferie?


Il forum di iniziativa


----------



## Eliade (5 Febbraio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il forum di iniziativa


 Dovrebbero detrarglielo dallo stipendio! :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Febbraio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Dovrebbero detrarglielo dallo stipendio! :carneval:


Già detratte :mexican:


----------



## Eliade (5 Febbraio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Già detratte :mexican:


Tsk..giustizia è fatta! 







:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Febbraio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Tsk..giustizia è fatta!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lui mi piaaacceeee


----------



## Eliade (5 Febbraio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lui mi piaaacceeee


Un botto anche a me! :rock:


----------



## Nicka (5 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Premetto che con gli shampoo sono piuttosto flessibile.
> Non é male. Per che cos é?
> Dagli ingredienti direi che é per capelli secchi o similari.
> L hai provato?
> io lo userei.


Sì è per capelli secchi.
Chi me l'ha regalato si ricordava che li ho avuti secchi!  Colpa di tinte e infinife sedute di phon...:unhappy: Ho troppi capelli e non si asciugano mai.
Da quando ho dato un taglio netto sono completamente rinati dato che il phon lo uso meno di 5 minuti, contati proprio oggi...
Però intanto mi è arrivato sto shampoo!
Ho cominciato a usare quello che mi dicevi tu di Testanera e mi sto trovando bene, lo noto soprattutto nella piega...oddio, non che ora necessiti di chissà quale piega eh...ma sto notando la differenza, vanno molto meno per i fatti loro. Senza fare niente di che, solo una spazzolata da asciutti!


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Tebeeeeeee, ho bisogno di un consiglio!
> Come si ricicla un burrocacao colorato!
> 
> A Capodanno mi hanno regalato un burrocacao della yves-rocher.it...non si può proprio vedere! Potevo chiudere un occhio se ci fosse stata solo della cera microcristallina, ma l'inci è una fiera di paraffina!
> ...


usalo come lucido neutro per le scarpe in pelle.
Se le hai di quel colore


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2015)

A proposito di burro di cacao.
Ho quello dei provenzali al burro di karité ma mi fa effetto patina sulle labbra. Lo mollato a mattia perché a me secca.
e poi diciamocelo. Ha un gusto e un odore davvero pessimo.
Peccato, perché l inci é perfetto.

Poi oggi ho comprato un lip protettivo a marca liabel,  costo meno di due euro e inci buono, anche se ha un filtro solare e filtri solari sono delle schifezze a prescindere e un sacco di roba.
ma un buon profumo e un idratazione ottimale.
Promosso.

Ma incredibilmente il vero top dei miei balsami labbra é una cosa che...Che. ..
Non ho guardato mai l inci, perché sono sicura di svenire eppure lo compro e ricomponendo con estrema soddisfazione.
Mi ripara le labbra velocemente e non me le secca.
Non posso farne a meno.
É il lip volume della Kiko. 
Che non volumizza un cazzo ma è miracoloso per proteggere e soprattutto rimettere in sesto labbra distrutte.



Non voglio sapere cosa c é dentro.
Sia chiaro.


----------



## Simy (6 Febbraio 2015)

Il lip volume della kiko è fantastico  ...concordo


----------



## Simy (6 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma...ma....pensavi a consigli sbagliati?
> 
> 
> :mexican:


No. Ma mi chiedono di fare da cavia e io lo faccio. ...


----------



## Eliade (6 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> usalo come lucido neutro per le scarpe in pelle.
> Se le hai di quel colore


E' di colore rosso lampone e profuma di lampone. 
Non ho pellecchia di quel colore.


----------



## Eliade (6 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> A proposito di burro di cacao.
> Ho quello dei provenzali al burro di karité ma mi fa effetto patina sulle labbra. Lo mollato a mattia perché a me secca.
> e poi diciamocelo. Ha un gusto e un odore davvero pessimo.
> Peccato, perché l inci é perfetto.
> ...


 A me piace molto quello dei provenzali al burro di karitè!
Ho anche quello all'olio di mandorle dolci. Ho usato pure quello all'argan hanno tutti e 3 la stessa consistenza dura...adoro!

A no mi dispiace, il miglior balsamo labbra/riparatore/proteggi labbra, è quello che scopiazzo da lola! E' a base di miele e cera d'api...SPETTACOLARE, non lo abbandono più! Appena mi arrivano i contenitori adatti me ne lascio uno in ogni giubbino! :up::up:


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> A me piace molto quello dei provenzali al burro di karitè!
> Ho anche quello all'olio di mandorle dolci. Ho usato pure quello all'argan hanno tutti e 3 la stessa consistenza dura...adoro!
> 
> A no mi dispiace, il miglior balsamo labbra/riparatore/proteggi labbra, è quello che scopiazzo da lola! E' a base di miele e cera d'api...SPETTACOLARE, non lo abbandono più! Appena mi arrivano i contenitori adatti me ne lascio uno in ogni giubbino! :up::up:


Quello all argan e quello al karitè sono ottimi anche per il contorno occhi.
Infatti io li uso così.
Che poi a me la consistenza dura dei lip piace ma questi dei provenzali mi fanno un brutto effetto sulle labbra.
Me le seccano proprio.
Mentre sul contorno occhi sono fantastici.


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2015)

Ho comprato la crema mani al miele consigliata da te della botanika.
Super promossa.
Devo ammettere che mi ha stupita.
 L unico inconveniente è che devo aspettare dieci minuti per usare lo smartphone perché non fa funzionare il tuch.
:carneval:


----------



## Eliade (6 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quello all argan e quello al karitè sono ottimi anche per il contorno occhi.
> Infatti io li uso così.
> Che poi a me la consistenza dura dei lip piace ma questi dei provenzali mi fanno un brutto effetto sulle labbra.
> Me le seccano proprio.
> Mentre sul contorno occhi sono fantastici.


Mmmmh, devo provarci! :up:


----------



## Eliade (6 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho comprato la crema mani al miele consigliata da te della botanika.
> Super promossa.
> Devo ammettere che mi ha stupita.
> L unico inconveniente è che devo aspettare dieci minuti per usare lo smartphone perché non fa funzionare il tuch.
> :carneval:


Beh, per poco più di 1€ non si può avere la perfezione. 
Io la uso prima di dormire, così ha tutto il tempo per essere assorbita.


----------



## Tebe (7 Febbraio 2015)

Dopo aver studiato e interrogato migliaia di parrucchiere eco e non eco, sono pronta per per sperimentare sui miei capelli.
Punto primo.
Schiarire le punte troppo scure.
Punto secondo. 
Smorzare il rosso alla base e scurire leggermente.
Punto terzo. 
Riflessi rossi come se piovesse.
Punto quarto, il basilare.
Non rovinare i capelli.


----------



## Tebe (7 Febbraio 2015)

Ho deciso di procedere in questo modo.
Domani schiaritura strong e scurimento base.
il limone come schiarente mi ha convinta di brutto, quindi.
Mappazzone sulle punte composto da due cucchiai di succo di limone ( ho comprato quello giostre muto. Sono comoda):carneval: e un cucchiaio di balsamo piuttosto compatto.
sulle radici invece per scurire, sono indecisa tra il caffè e il cacao.
il cacao da dei riflessi fantastici sul capello, ma accentua il rosso, il caffè invece non l ho mai provato.
fare caffè. 
E al limite poi impacco tutto con il cacao.
questo il primo Step di domani.
poi in base ai risultati decido se continuare con la tinta, quella vera, ma solo sulle radici.
il castano chiaro marrone mi piace tantissimo ma troppo rosso sparato.
ho comprato ieri un castano medio senza riflessi, sempre per smorzare il rosso e scurire.
nel frattempo tutte le mattine, quando comincio il risveglio ricci dopo la notte, invece di usare l acqua per rimetterli in forma e poi dargli una phonata,  ho deciso di usare un concentrato di camomilla che con il calore dovrebbe attivarsi di più ( anche se non credo schiarisca la tinta chimica, ma tanto male non fa)
Secondo me fra un mese ho il colore che voglio e senza distruggere tutto.




Paura gli esperimenti tebani


----------



## ologramma (7 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho deciso di procedere in questo modo.
> Domani schiaritura strong e scurimento base.
> il limone come schiarente mi ha convinta di brutto, quindi.
> Mappazzone sulle punte composto da due cucchiai di succo di limone ( ho comprato quello giostre muto. Sono comoda):carneval: e un cucchiaio di balsamo piuttosto compatto.
> ...


Ma dopo tutta sta tiritera mi spieghi come possiamo giudicarti se il colore è venuto bene , non è che ci metti una foto, non dico di tutta la testa , ma solo dei capelli così si facciamo una idea de sto colore :sonar:


----------



## Eliade (7 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Dopo aver studiato e interrogato migliaia di parrucchiere eco e non eco, sono pronta per per sperimentare sui miei capelli.Punto primo.Schiarire le punte troppo scure.Punto secondo. Smorzare il rosso alla base e scurire leggermente.Punto terzo. Riflessi rossi come se piovesse.Punto quarto, il basilare.Non rovinare i capelli.


Per i riflessi rossi ti consiglio di aggiungere all'hennè dell'infuso di karkadè (di quelli già pronti, rosso, al posto della sola acqua)...spettacolo. Una volta, per consumare le bustine, prossime alla scadenza, l'ho addizionato a del semplice hennè neutro....


----------



## Traccia (7 Febbraio 2015)

Caxxo!!! Ho scritto sul mio messaggio anziché aggiungerne un altro ed ho perso tutto!!! Che rinco.
Dicevo che avevo creato il mio primo olio ai semi di lino...e chiedevo un consiglio x colorare di rosso i miei capelli...


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Per i riflessi rossi ti consiglio di aggiungere all'hennè dell'infuso di karkadè (di quelli già pronti, rosso, al posto della sola acqua)...spettacolo. Una volta, per consumare le bustine, prossime alla scadenza, l'ho addizionato a del semplice hennè neutro....


Si, il karkadè è nella mia prossima lista.
Ma ho deciso di usarlo come arma finale.
Prima devo schiarire per togliere ste orribili punte nere, poi uniformare il colore con la tinta chimica e infine...colpi di sole bío e colata di karkkadè.

A parte che mi sono svegliata e porca puttana non riesco più a dormire, sto preparando il mappazzone schiarente.
Ora lo spiaccico in testa e ho deciso di tenerlo almeno due ore.
E poi maschera al cacao per eventualmente coprire.
Vado.
Ricetta ultima schiritura
Due cucchiai di succo di limone e uno di balsamo.


Ciao


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Caxxo!!! Ho scritto sul mio messaggio anziché aggiungerne un altro ed ho perso tutto!!! Che rinco.
> Dicevo che avevo creato il mio primo olio ai semi di lino...e chiedevo un consiglio x colorare di rosso i miei capelli...


Complimenti!!!! Il primo gel!!!!
Si può fare anche a freddo, lasciando in ammollo i semi per una notte intera e poi filtrare.
L hai anche provato?
Allungato molto con acqua e spruzzato sui capelli fa tenere meglio la piega.

Capelli rossi.
Li devi chiedere ad Eliade mi sa.
Per un colore duraturo rosso l unico è l hennè o impacchi di birra che schiariscono leggermente e tirano fuori toni rossi bellissimi.
Come dice sopra sempre Eliade, fare l ultimo sxiacquo di carkadè rosso potrebbe essere un idea...
Poi ti dico del cacao...sembra riflessi pure lui


----------



## Simy (8 Febbraio 2015)

Io voglio sapere del cacao...


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Io voglio sapere del cacao...


A prescindere sembra sia una manonsanta per tutto dei capelli.
Praticamente ho letto di shampoo al cacao e impacco.
Devo dire che l unica volta che provai i riflessi cioccolato su vedevano eccome.
Il procedimento è molto semplice.
Fai metà shampoo e metà cacao amaro in polvere.
Amalgama tutto e ti lavi i capelli.
Idem per il balsamo o l impacco.
Dosi uguali. 1:1
Puoi lasciare da quindici minuti a tre ore.
Oltre ai riflessi, capelli morbidissimi e molto lucidi.
Credo sia merito del burro di cacao .


----------



## Simy (8 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> A prescindere sembra sia una manonsanta per tutto dei capelli.
> Praticamente ho letto di shampoo al cacao e impacco.
> Devo dire che l unica volta che provai i riflessi cioccolato su vedevano eccome.
> Il procedimento è molto semplice.
> ...


Ottimo grazie . Stasera ci provo. ..visto che dovrei rifare il colore e non l'ho ancora fatto


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2015)

Alcuni mettono nel impacco anche un cucchiaio di yogurt ma i miei capelli non lo amano in genere.
L unico momenti in cui uso lo yogurt è quando vedo i ricci stanchi e rompicoglioni.
Allora faccio questa maschera, che tengo un'ora e mi "riarriccia"
Un cucchiaio di miele (uso quello di acacia perché i miei capelli lo amano). Un vasetto di yogurt bianco compatto.
Un cucchiaio di balsamo compatto.
Un tuorlo d uovo.
Mezzo cucchiaino di olio dinargan ( o a scelta vostra, anche no)
Un cucchiaio di limone.
Sbatti il mappazzone in testa, avvolgono inncuffia e lascio li un ora.
Poi lavo come al solitoshampoo e balsamo.

Su di me.
Miracolosa.

Intanto è passata un ora e mezza da quando honschiaffato limone e balsamo sui capelli.
Non ho idea di cosa stia succedendo sotto la cuffia.
Mi sono fatta anche un trattamento faccia.
Zucchero di canna e una goccina di argan.
Scrub leggero.
Poi qualche goccia di limone sul cotone e via a picchiettre su collo e viso.
Poi crema antivecchiume. Poi un po di lip al burro di karitè dei provenzali sul contorno occhi.



Mattia non si è ancora alzato.
Si vede che mi sto annoiando a morte?


----------



## ologramma (8 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Alcuni mettono nel impacco anche un cucchiaio di yogurt ma i miei capelli non lo amano in genere.
> L unico momenti in cui uso lo yogurt è quando vedo i ricci stanchi e rompicoglioni.
> Allora faccio questa maschera, che tengo un'ora e mi "riarriccia"
> Un cucchiaio di miele (uso quello di acacia perché i miei capelli lo amano). Un vasetto di yogurt bianco compatto.
> ...


Mamma mia che intrugli usi !!!!!! vedere risultato poi?:up:


----------



## Traccia (8 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Complimenti!!!! Il primo gel!!!!
> Si può fare anche a freddo, lasciando in ammollo i semi per una notte intera e poi filtrare.
> L hai anche provato?
> Allungato molto con acqua e spruzzato sui capelli fa tenere meglio la piega.
> ...


Siiiiii!
Più che gel il mio ha una consistenza di albume...  l'ho spappolato ieri sui capelli asciutti e tenuto un sacco di ore mentre traccheggiavo x casa e poi li ho lavati.. Morbidissimi e lucenti!!!! O è l'effetto placeo o FUN ZIO NAAAA!!! FICO!!!
poi sono andata in erboristeria ed ho comprato lhenne rame e dopo aver navigato su YouTube ho capito che da sola non ce la posso fare... Next we mi faccio aiutare e proveró!! Come primo esperimento mi limito a non aggiungere nulla allhenne e vediamo cosa viene...... Sputtaneró i 200€ di toni, colori, riflessi, gel, ore etc etc fatti tre mesi fa da jan louis david ma sti cazzi. Pauraaaaaaaaa


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Siiiiii!
> Più che gel il mio ha una consistenza di albume...  l'ho spappolato ieri sui capelli asciutti e tenuto un sacco di ore mentre traccheggiavo x casa e poi li ho lavati.. Morbidissimi e lucenti!!!! O è l'effetto placeo o FUN ZIO NAAAA!!! FICO!!!
> poi sono andata in erboristeria ed ho comprato lhenne rame e dopo aver navigato su YouTube ho capito che da sola non ce la posso fare... Next we mi faccio aiutare e proveró!! Come primo esperimento mi limito a non aggiungere nulla allhenne e vediamo cosa viene...... Sputtaneró i 200€ di toni, colori, riflessi, gel, ore etc etc fatti tre mesi fa da jan louis david ma sti cazzi. Pauraaaaaaaaa


No no, non é effetto placebo. Funziona davvero. Se togli anche tutti i prodotti con i silicone,  i tuoi capelli ringrazieranno ancora di piú. Tempo due mesi e non li riconosci.
L effetto albume é giusto. Poi lo moduli come vuoi.
Allungato con acqua distillata lo puoi spruzzare sui capelli usciutti.
Insomma. Ha mille usi.
Ogni tanto devo abbandonarlo, perché i miei capelli dicono basta, ma nel congelatore c é sempre.
Peró l henné,  dai miei ricordi di gioventù,  devi farlo ossidare prima e comunque acidi Ficarolo con dello yogurt perché faccia presa meglio.
ti consiglio vivamente di aggiungere alla polvere di henné dello yogurt intero e qualche goccia di olio qualunque.
comunque secca la chioma.
ma mi sa che Eliade é piú ferrata di me in fatto di polveri.
prova a farti un giro anche sul forum capelli di fata.
li ci sono le pazze dell henné e fanno cose mirabolanti.


Paura le pazze di capelli di fata.


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2015)

ologramma ha detto:


> Mamma mia che intrugli usi !!!!!! vedere risultato poi?:up:


Confermo ancora una volta che il mappazzone schiarisca. 
Molto lentamente. Oggi asciugano i riflessi piú chiari si vedono.
Non é una schiaritura omogenea, ad ora sembra piú una schiaritura da sole e mare, non bionda ma rossa.
Sto cacciando fuori riflessi rossi rossi.
mi piace.
E la combinata crema del barattolone della Parisienne,  talmente compatta che se la tiri addosso a qualcuno lo uccidi, e il limone non ha seccato minimamente i capelli.
Anzi. Lucidi a specchio proprio.
E super morbidi.
poi ogni mattina quando risveglio i capelli, invece di riordinare spruzzato acqua, gli spruzzo camomilla e phono. 
Vediamo a fine febbraio.
Ho già fatto una foto dei miei capelli Pre,  Pre esperimento.


Simy, poi dimmi la maschera al cacao. Io farei anche lo shampoo. Tanto non va a male.
Secondo me in un mese di shampoo e balsamo al cacao fai da te vedi la differenza.
Non so sulla ricrescita, ma in generale . E credo pure che possa distanziate di qualcosina il tempo tra una tinta e l altra.


----------



## Flavia (8 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> No no, non é effetto placebo. Funziona davvero. Se togli anche tutti i prodotti con i silicone,  i tuoi capelli ringrazieranno ancora di piú. Tempo due mesi e non li riconosci.
> L effetto albume é giusto. Poi lo moduli come vuoi.
> Allungato con acqua distillata lo puoi spruzzare sui capelli usciutti.
> Insomma. Ha mille usi.
> ...


per i tempi di ossidazione dell'hennè
può tornare utile questo grafico
anzi lo consiglio a chi è ai primi esperimenti
di utilizzo dell'hennè 
(io oramai faccio tutto a occhio)


----------



## ologramma (8 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Confermo ancora una volta che il mappazzone schiarisca.
> Molto lentamente. Oggi asciugano i riflessi piú chiari si vedono.
> Non é una schiaritura omogenea, ad ora sembra piú una schiaritura da sole e mare, non bionda ma rossa.
> Sto cacciando fuori riflessi rossi rossi.
> ...


ma dopo la metti la foto per vedere l'effetto ottenuto con tutta sta roba:sonar:


----------



## Traccia (8 Febbraio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> per i tempi di ossidazione dell'hennè
> può tornare utile questo grafico
> anzi lo consiglio a chi è ai primi esperimenti
> di utilizzo dell'hennè
> ...


Grazie! Io sono al primo henne che farò we prox
Ma come si legge la tabellina? :-( non capisco.. Scusami


----------



## Flavia (8 Febbraio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Grazie! Io sono al primo henne che farò we prox
> Ma come si legge la tabellina? :-( non capisco.. Scusami


in tabella
 sull'asse delle ordinate trovi la temperatura
mentre sull'asse delle ascisse il tempo
prepari il tuo composto, e lo lasci riposare
poi calcoli il tempo di ossidazione 
per valutare il potere di colorazione dell'hennè
ad esempio mezz'ora a 20°C non hai rilascio di colore
mentre dopo 8 ore a 30°C hai la giusta ox
attenzione a non entrare nei tempi
 di decadimento della colorazione
in gni cas se vai su YT ci sono molti video
che ti spiegheranno molto meglio di me il tutto


----------



## Traccia (8 Febbraio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> in tabella
> sull'asse delle ordinate trovi la temperatura
> mentre sull'asse delle ascisse il tempo
> prepari il tuo composto, e lo lasci riposare
> ...


Ah, ho capito, grazie!!!! Quindi ci vuole anche molto tempo di riposo ai fini di un effetto colorante!!!! La faccenda si complica........ Uhm....


----------



## Flavia (8 Febbraio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Ah, ho capito, grazie!!!! Quindi ci vuole anche molto tempo di riposo ai fini di un effetto colorante!!!! La faccenda si complica........ Uhm....


ma no non è complicato
guarda qualche video mi sa
che ti ho confuso le idee
in ogni caso quando compri l'hennè
fai attenzione che non contenga picramato
altrimenti all'idea del bio si dice ciao ciao


----------



## Traccia (8 Febbraio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma no non è complicato
> guarda qualche video mi sa
> che ti ho confuso le idee
> in ogni caso quando compri l'hennè
> ...


picramato...OK..picramato...me lo segno...
Ormai l'ho preso in erboristeria e la tipa me l'ha messo in bustina...non so nè che marca era nè gli ingredienti.. Davo x scontato che fosse bio x definizione...
Ce la posso fare! Aahahh ho una settimana per studiare!!  gracias


----------



## Alessandra (8 Febbraio 2015)

belle donne...
ho un problema con il make up....nel senso che alla mia veneranda eta' ancora non so truccarmi!
non mi trucco mai, ma quando faccio serata e provo a mettermi con i pennelli in mano, poi combino solo disastri....riesco a rimpicciolirmi gli occhi e a farli sembrare brutti....

che colori vanno bene per carnagione olivastra e capelli scuri?
magari abbinato ad abito nero attillato sopra il ginocchio...
meglio un trucco chiaro o qualcosa fume'?


----------



## drusilla (8 Febbraio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> belle donne...
> ho un problema con il make up....nel senso che alla mia veneranda eta' ancora non so truccarmi!
> non mi trucco mai, ma quando faccio serata e provo a mettermi con i pennelli in mano, poi combino solo disastri....riesco a rimpicciolirmi gli occhi e a farli sembrare brutti....
> 
> ...


Hai una bella pelle? Che difetti vorresti nascondere? Il tricco dovrebbe abbellire, non essere invadente.


----------



## Alessandra (8 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Hai una bella pelle? Che difetti vorresti nascondere? Il tricco dovrebbe abbellire, non essere invadente.



sei on line?

la mia pelle non e' male.
ho i lineamenti un po' marcati.
se sei on line metto la mia foto in avatar a magari mi dai qualche dritta...
io sono una frana in queste cose


----------



## drusilla (8 Febbraio 2015)

Se hai rimpicciolito gli occhi è perché hai fatto la riga interna nel bordo inferiore. Devi averli molto grandi per non rischiare questo effetto. Usa l'eye liner oscuro sopra le ciclia superiore dalla metà del occhio verso fuori, ingrandendo man mano arrivi al bordo esterno. Mascheta a go go sulla ciclia superiori. Pettinati le sopraciglia verso su, apte lo sguardo. Punto luce sullla parte interna, verso il lacrimale, e sull'arcata sopracigliare.


----------



## drusilla (8 Febbraio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> sei on line?
> 
> la mia pelle non e' male.
> ho i lineamenti un po' marcati.
> ...


Sono on line ma da tapatalk non vedo gli avatar! Non lo fare aspetta.


----------



## Eliade (8 Febbraio 2015)

Confermo l'opinione positiva delle salviette struccanti sensure 3 in 1!!Struccano divinamente l'occhio con sopra 3 tipi di matite, due tipi di ombretto e due mascara (di uno waterproof!). Eccezionale!W l'Hennè!


----------



## Alessandra (8 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Sono on line ma da tapatalk non vedo gli avatar! Non lo fare aspetta.


ah ok! e se ti mando in MP?


----------



## drusilla (8 Febbraio 2015)

Se la pelle va bene non metterti un fondotinta su tutta la faccia. Solo per coprire occhia per esempio, e mai più oscuro della tua carnagione, semmai al contrario.


----------



## Eliade (8 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Se hai rimpicciolito gli occhi è perché hai fatto la riga interna nel bordo inferiore. Devi averli molto grandi per non rischiare questo effetto. Usa l'eye liner oscuro sopra le ciclia superiore dalla metà del occhio verso fuori, ingrandendo man mano arrivi al bordo esterno. Mascheta a go go sulla ciclia superiori. Pettinati le sopraciglia verso su, apte lo sguardo. Punto luce sullla parte interna, verso il lacrimale, e sull'arcata sopracigliare.


Quoto!


----------



## drusilla (8 Febbraio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> ah ok! e se ti mando in MP?


Ok, è vero, va


----------



## Alessandra (8 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Se hai rimpicciolito gli occhi è perché hai fatto la riga interna nel bordo inferiore. Devi averli molto grandi per non rischiare questo effetto. Usa l'eye liner oscuro sopra le ciclia superiore dalla metà del occhio verso fuori, ingrandendo man mano arrivi al bordo esterno. Mascheta a go go sulla ciclia superiori. Pettinati le sopraciglia verso su, apte lo sguardo. Punto luce sullla parte interna, verso il lacrimale, e sull'arcata sopracigliare.



wow!


----------



## drusilla (8 Febbraio 2015)

Meglio applicare poco a poco e man mano aggiungere colore. La terra se la vuoi con il pennello lo soffi ogni volta e non rischi effetto Heidi. La terra per contornare il viso e un tocco sul naso per sembrare baciato dal sole.


----------



## drusilla (8 Febbraio 2015)

Dimentocavo la pelle ben idratata prina sennò non scivolano bene le cose


----------



## drusilla (8 Febbraio 2015)

Sarebbe un trucco base per non sbagliare. Per la sera insistere più sugli occhi. Magari se hai un bel colore blu pavone o verde smeraldo visto che vestirai di nero te lo sfumi un po sulla riga delle ciglie inferiori. Io lo farei se volessi tenere le labbra tranquille. Se le vuoi csriche rosse allora nientevriga di colore.


----------



## drusilla (8 Febbraio 2015)

Labbra: meglio con un pennello. Se le vuoi fare il contorno  mi raccomando mattita color carne. Oppure come le avrai ben definite scommetto pprendi un bel color ciliegia e picchietta il colore partendo dal centro e non delineando bene, fa un effetto boca da mordere irresistibile!!!


----------



## Alessandra (8 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ok, è vero, va


uhm....non fa mandare foto....devo mandarti un link...aspetta che forse recupero la password di un vecchio account di album e ti mando il link...
pensavo fosse roba facile


----------



## drusilla (8 Febbraio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> uhm....non fa mandare foto....devo mandarti un link...aspetta che forse recupero la password di un vecchio account di album e ti mando il link...
> pensavo fosse roba facile


Provaci. Ma lr dritte che ti ho dato funzionano sempre con tutti i tipi di visi.


----------



## Alessandra (8 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Provaci. Ma lr dritte che ti ho dato funzionano sempre con tutti i tipi di visi.


dovrei esserci riuscita....


grazie adesso leggo!


----------



## Alessandra (8 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Sarebbe un trucco base per non sbagliare. Per la sera insistere più sugli occhi. Magari se hai un bel colore blu pavone o verde smeraldo visto che vestirai di nero te lo sfumi un po sulla riga delle ciglie inferiori. Io lo farei se volessi tenere le labbra tranquille. Se le vuoi csriche rosse allora nientevriga di colore.



colore blu o smeraldo sulla palpebra mobile? e sull'arcata  sempre lo stesso colore?


----------



## drusilla (8 Febbraio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> colore blu o smeraldo sulla palpebra mobile? e sull'arcata  sempre lo stesso colore?


Io sulla palpebra mobile non farei il colore forte, è più difficile cdi quel che sembra. Lo farei sulla riga del occhio dove sono attacate le ciglia inferiori non so se mi spiego. Diffuminando.


----------



## Alessandra (8 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Io sulla palpebra mobile non farei il colore forte, è più difficile cdi quel che sembra. Lo farei sulla riga del occhio dove sono attacate le ciglia inferiori non so se mi spiego. Diffuminando.



:up: chiarissimo! grazie mille!
consigli preziosi!


----------



## Flavia (8 Febbraio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> picramato...OK..picramato...me lo segno...
> Ormai l'ho preso in erboristeria e la tipa me l'ha messo in bustina...non so nè che marca era nè gli ingredienti.. Davo x scontato che fosse bio x definizione...
> Ce la posso fare! Aahahh ho una settimana per studiare!!  gracias


esiste una enorme differenza
tra bio e naturale...
comunque prova e poi facci sapere


----------



## Simy (8 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Confermo ancora una volta che il mappazzone schiarisca.
> Molto lentamente. Oggi asciugano i riflessi piú chiari si vedono.
> Non é una schiaritura omogenea, ad ora sembra piú una schiaritura da sole e mare, non bionda ma rossa.
> Sto cacciando fuori riflessi rossi rossi.
> ...


Non l'ho fatto. ..troppo stanca stasera.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (9 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma le punte vanno più chiare tipo shatush, come più scure?
> che bottegaia


----------



## Homer (9 Febbraio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


>



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Traccia (9 Febbraio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


>


Ahahahahhahahaahahha
Uomini!


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2015)

Porca miseria.
Minsononfatta una foto dei capelli al sole.
Che meraviglia di riflessi mogano!
un colore troppo bello sto cazzo di limone fa uscire.
Purtroppo non riesco a postare la foto ma lonfarò.
Al chiuso il colore è sempre troppo scuro sulle punte ma se va avanticcosì bastano ancora tre impacchi e sono al.top!

Ammetto che non ne ero troppo convinta e invece mi devo ricredere.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (10 Febbraio 2015)

Esperte di prodotti Bio :

Mi consigliate una buona BB cream o CC cream ?


----------



## Tebe (10 Febbraio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Esperte di prodotti Bio :Mi consigliate una buona BB cream o CC cream ?


Io mi sono arresa nella ricerca.Bb e cc schifosamente siliconiche.


----------



## Eliade (10 Febbraio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Esperte di prodotti Bio :
> 
> Mi consigliate una buona BB cream o CC cream ?


Allora ce ne sono diverse. Io uso la BBcream della So bio Etic, ne fa in due versioni (costo circa 13 euro per 30ml), io uso quella più chiara. Bella, si stende facilmente, uso una spugnetta cinese, coprenza minima (ovviamente), ottima in estate e come baste trucco.
La stessa marca da anche una versione leggera (chiara e più scura)della suddetta, una bb cream al latte d'asina e anche la CC cream.

Se volete qualcosa a meno ci sono le BBcream della benecos, circa 6€ sempre in due colori. Dalle recensioni d'uso devi stenderla velocemente perché si fissa subito, meglio con un pennello adatto, quindi senza fare le montagnelle di prodotto e poi stendere.

Andando avanti ne troviamo tante, sicuramente la più costosa è quella della colour caramel, circa 27€ per 30ml di prodotto.
Qui qualche panoramica delle marche, purtroppo dovete affidarvi agli acquisti online a meno che non abbiate una bioprofumeria vicino. Però voglio anche sottolineare la sicurezza per bioveganshop e eccoverde: velocissimi, precisi e gentilissimi! :up:
http://www.bioveganshop.it/search.php?action=search&keyword=bb+cream
http://www.ecco-verde.it/suche?keyword=bb+cream
http://www.bioalchemilla.it/bbcreamn13sunkissedbeigecouleurcaramel-p-2594.html
http://www.bioveganshop.it/search.php?action=search&keyword=cc+cream
http://www.ecco-verde.it/suche?keyword=cc+cream



Tebe ha detto:


> Io mi sono arresa nella ricerca.Bb e cc schifosamente siliconiche.


Dilettante! :carneval:
La neve cosmetic ha fatto pure il primer viso bio! :carneval:


----------



## Simy (10 Febbraio 2015)

Mappazzone al cacao approvato a pieni voti.  

E stasera l'ho tenuto un quarto d'ora perché co sto freddo non se po' 

Cmq lo rifarò 

Forza altri consigli che la cavia Simy li prova per le forumiste

Maschera viso e qualcosa per il corpo....


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (11 Febbraio 2015)

*grazie !*



Eliade ha detto:


> Allora ce ne sono diverse. Io uso la BBcream della So bio Etic, ne fa in due versioni (costo circa 13 euro per 30ml), io uso quella più chiara. Bella, si stende facilmente, uso una spugnetta cinese, coprenza minima (ovviamente), ottima in estate e come baste trucco.
> La stessa marca da anche una versione leggera (chiara e più scura)della suddetta, una bb cream al latte d'asina e anche la CC cream.
> 
> Se volete qualcosa a meno ci sono le BBcream della benecos, circa 6€ sempre in due colori. Dalle recensioni d'uso devi stenderla velocemente perché si fissa subito, meglio con un pennello adatto, quindi senza fare le montagnelle di prodotto e poi stendere.
> ...



grazie ! conosco molti di questi siti, in particolare eccoverde, volevo però i nomi dei prodotti per orientarmi e non comprare alla cieca. La BB della So bio Etic è molto conosciuta anche se i pareri sono molto contrastanti. 
Forse a me servirebbe qualcosa di più coprente, ma sempre con un effetto naturale...


----------



## Tebe (11 Febbraio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Allora ce ne sono diverse. Io uso la BBcream della So bio Etic, ne fa in due versioni (costo circa 13 euro per 30ml), io uso quella più chiara. Bella, si stende facilmente, uso una spugnetta cinese, coprenza minima (ovviamente), ottima in estate e come baste trucco.
> La stessa marca da anche una versione leggera (chiara e più scura)della suddetta, una bb cream al latte d'asina e anche la CC cream.
> 
> Se volete qualcosa a meno ci sono le BBcream della benecos, circa 6€ sempre in due colori. Dalle recensioni d'uso devi stenderla velocemente perché si fissa subito, meglio con un pennello adatto, quindi senza fare le montagnelle di prodotto e poi stendere.
> ...


Macchè dilettante sgrunt.
Il problema è la resa.
Nelnsenso.
Che tutte le recensioni viso che ho letto delle bb cream e dei fondotinta bío, sono tutte pessime.
Ho letto di un fondotinta della yves rocher promosso a pieni voti invece e zero siliconi e robaccia.
No bío ovviamente ma non è comedogenico.
Ora finisco il silicone che ho per il viso, che tra l altro sono due bb cream che mischio, e l effetto mi piace un sacco anche se.. L inci:unhappy:, , e poi recensisco sto fondotinta.
Tu eliade cheusi per il visaggio?


----------



## Tebe (11 Febbraio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> grazie ! conosco molti di questi siti, in particolare eccoverde, volevo però i nomi dei prodotti per orientarmi e non comprare alla cieca. La BB della So bio Etic è molto conosciuta anche se i pareri sono molto contrastanti.
> Forse a me servirebbe qualcosa di più coprente, ma sempre con un effetto naturale...


Se hai un yves rocher comoda ti cerco il nome del fondotinta con recensioni ottime.
Che monnè un fondotinta pesante.


----------



## Tebe (11 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Mappazzone al cacao approvato a pieni voti.
> 
> E stasera l'ho tenuto un quarto d'ora perché co sto freddo non se po'
> 
> ...


Il mappazzone al cacao è sempre un successo.

Zero spesa e ottima resa


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il mappazzone al cacao è sempre un successo.
> 
> Zero spesa e ottima resa





ora ho un avocado maturo, troppo maturo da mangiare... ora ci faccio una maschera


----------



## Tebe (11 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ora ho un avocado maturo, troppo maturo da mangiare... ora ci faccio una maschera


Ottimo.
Vedrai che pelle dopo.


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ottimo.
> Vedrai che pelle dopo.


che ci metto insieme? miele? yogurt?


----------



## Tebe (11 Febbraio 2015)

Mattia ogni volta che mi vede aprire il frigo mi chiede se sto cucinando o farmi qualche maschera e se trova delle ciotoline, dopo avermi mangiato una mousse per capelli con cioccolato, veniglina, zucchero, uovo crudo oliondinargan, linonebe miele (e avermu detto che aveva unnsapore strano ma non male), non si azzarda piú a fare il mangione del frigo.
,
Poveretto.


----------



## Eliade (11 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Macchè dilettante sgrunt.
> Il problema è la resa.
> Nelnsenso.
> Che tutte le recensioni viso che ho letto delle bb cream e dei fondotinta bío, sono tutte pessime.
> ...


Allora, dipende...qualsiasi resa dei cosmetici ecobio non è minimamente paragonabile a quelli tradizionali...il fissaggio del silicone non si batte in alcun modo!

A me la resa della bb cream so bio etic piace molto, ovviamente è leggera (poi io ho preso il colore più chiaro), uniforma il colore e ha una coprenza davvero minima. Non copre le imperfezioni (tipo i brufoli rossi) ma non è un compito da bb cream, però li attenua. L'ho adorata in estate e ancora adesso l'adoro.

Attualmente come trucco uso questa sequenza: crema idratante glenova, bbcream so bio etic, fondotinta liquido my foundation n.1 della marca ASTRA, cipria porcellain della benecos (ADORO!!).
Il fondotinta astra ha questo inci, l'inci non è perfetto ma, secondo me, è un buon compromesso:









Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> grazie ! conosco molti di questi siti, in particolare eccoverde, volevo però i nomi dei prodotti per orientarmi e non comprare alla cieca. La BB della So bio Etic è molto conosciuta anche se i pareri sono molto contrastanti.
> Forse a me servirebbe qualcosa di più coprente, ma sempre con un effetto naturale...


 Purtroppo ho provato solo quella della so bio etic, mi dura ancora, quindi prima di provarne un'altra devo aspettare che finisca questa.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (11 Febbraio 2015)

*grazie!*



Tebe ha detto:


> Se hai un yves rocher comoda ti cerco il nome del fondotinta con recensioni ottime.
> Che monnè un fondotinta pesante.


Grazie Tebe, molto volentieri, ho un yves rocher  comodo e poi francamente preferisco provare dal vivo il prodotto, che non acquistarlo online, soprattutto per il colore...:up:


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (11 Febbraio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Allora, dipende...qualsiasi resa dei cosmetici ecobio non è minimamente paragonabile a quelli tradizionali...il fissaggio del silicone non si batte in alcun modo!
> 
> A me la resa della bb cream so bio etic piace molto, ovviamente è leggera (poi io ho preso il colore più chiaro), uniforma il colore e ha una coprenza davvero minima. Non copre le imperfezioni (tipo i brufoli rossi) ma non è un compito da bb cream, però li attenua. L'ho adorata in estate e ancora adesso l'adoro.
> 
> ...


Grazie Eliade, certo qualche informazione anche su questo fondotinta.


----------



## Flavia (11 Febbraio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Allora, dipende...qualsiasi resa dei cosmetici ecobio non è minimamente paragonabile a quelli tradizionali...il fissaggio del silicone non si batte in alcun modo!
> 
> A me la resa della bb cream so bio etic piace molto, ovviamente è leggera (poi io ho preso il colore più chiaro), uniforma il colore e ha una coprenza davvero minima. Non copre le imperfezioni (tipo i brufoli rossi) ma non è un compito da bb cream, però li attenua. L'ho adorata in estate e ancora adesso l'adoro.
> 
> ...


qui Astra non si trova...
uffa...


----------



## drusilla (11 Febbraio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> qui Astra non si trova...
> uffa...


Qua la vendono a Idea Bellezza


----------



## Flavia (11 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Qua la vendono a Idea Bellezza


qui non c'è nemmeno idea bellezza
sai che ti dico? meglio!
compro ste cosette colorate,
che fanno tanta simpatia
e poi puntualmente non mi trucco


----------



## drusilla (11 Febbraio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> qui non c'è nemmeno idea bellezza
> sai che ti dico? meglio!
> compro ste cosette colorate,
> che fanno tanta simpatia
> e poi puntualmente non mi trucco


E hai ragione anche tu [emoji12] sapessi il mio cassetto dei trucchi...


----------



## Flavia (11 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> E hai ragione anche tu [emoji12] sapessi il mio cassetto dei trucchi...


Drusilla sapessi quante cose ho
dovrei fare una cernita
e vedere se qualcosa è andato a male...
io e il PAO siamo due cose agli antipodi


----------



## Eliade (11 Febbraio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> qui non c'è nemmeno idea bellezza
> sai che ti dico? meglio!
> compro ste cosette colorate,
> che fanno tanta simpatia
> e poi puntualmente non mi trucco


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (11 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Qua la vendono a Idea Bellezza


Io li l'ho presa, però ho notato, almeno dalle mie parti, che la vendono anche alcuni negozi cinesi e anche dei negozi di bijoux/accessori. ^^


----------



## Eliade (11 Febbraio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Grazie Eliade, certo qualche informazione anche su questo fondotinta.


Allora il prezzo è di 3.50€ per 30 ml di prodotto. Io ho preso la colorazione più chiara (ma ci sono varie tonalità), lo stendo verso le 17 e lo levo verso le 23.30/24.00, la salvietta rimane molto sporca.
Ne metto poco e mi aiuto con una spugnetta cinese. Se riesco, sabato faccio una foto alla salvietta e vi do l'orario preciso di tenuta. 



Flavia ha detto:


> qui Astra non si trova...
> uffa...


----------



## Flavia (11 Febbraio 2015)

questa sera ho provato
a lavare i capelli con la farina di ceci
non so ancora se l'effetto mi piace o meno
ma soprattutto devo valutare bene
quanto la testa rimane pulita


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> questa sera ho provato
> a lavare i capelli con la farina di ceci
> non so ancora se l'effetto mi piace o meno
> ma soprattutto devo valutare bene
> quanto la testa rimane pulita



ecco un'altra cavia :festa:


----------



## Flavia (11 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ecco un'altra cavia :festa:



devo trovare un modo
per non lavare troppo spesso i capelli
che si sporcano alla velocità della luce
ne sto perdendo troppi


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> devo trovare un modo
> per non lavare troppo spesso i capelli
> che si sporcano alla velocità della luce
> ne sto perdendo troppi


Fammi sapere come ti trovi 
io ho fatto lo scrub allo zucchero e il mappazzone al cioccolato
entrambi ottimi


----------



## Flavia (11 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Fammi sapere come ti trovi
> io ho fatto lo scrub allo zucchero e il mappazzone al cioccolato
> entrambi ottimi



sembra la piccola stanzetta della cucina qui
il mio problema è che ho la cute grassa
e le lunghezze dei capelli secche
ho passato un periodo a lavare la testa
praticamente tutti i giorni
il risultato è che i capelli cadono
come nemmeno le foglie in autunno
spero che questo metodo mantenga
la testa più pulita e di conseguenza
si arresti la caduta
comunque io sto mettendo da parte
i fondi del caffè, mi hanno passato
una bella ricettina


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> sembra la piccola stanzetta della cucina qui
> il mio problema è che ho la cute grassa
> e le lunghezze dei capelli secche
> ho passato un periodo a lavare la testa
> ...


passa la ricettina :diavoletto:

coi fondi di caffè puoi fare uno scrub corpo


Mescolare dentro una ciotolina 250 grammi di fondi di caffè asciutti,  250 grammi di zucchero di canna, 3 cucchiai di olio di oliva, un  cucchiaino di cannella in polvere e mezzo cucchiaino di noce moscata.
Per l’applicazione: applicare sul corpo e praticare massaggi circolari  su tutto il corpo prima di procedere al bagno o alla doccia. Si conserva  per un paio di settimane: basterà chiuderlo dentro un barattolo di  vetro, meglio se ermetico.


----------



## Tebe (12 Febbraio 2015)

*per il corpo*

Visto che sono pigra e mi rompo troppo le palle a mettermi la crema corpo dopo la doccia, ho copiato di sana pianta quello skifidor tutto silicone del balsamo sotto la doccia di una marca che non ricordo.

In doccia ho uno spruzzino con olio dentro, in genere olio di cocco alimentare, comprato in negozi etnici o anche l olys. Insomma oli alimentari leggeri che non irrancidiscono sui vestiti.
Poi ho preso olio di argan, che la mia pelle adora, e l ho miscelato con una parte di bagno schiuma. Nel mio caso rapporto 1:1.
L olio per essere assorbito ha bisogno di una parte acquosa e il caldo dell acqua fa il resto.
Mentre ci si lava, l olio idrata, e il massaggio lo fa penetrare.
Se ho le gambe secche spruzzo olio di cocco o olys o anche mandorle dolci, poi mi asciugo.
Pelle che cambia come il giorno e la notte senza sforzo e perdita di tempo.
L ottimo sarebbe aggiungere una parte grassa, e infatti quando sono ispirata, mi incremo con la crema multi uso della botanika che da una rifinitura setosa al tutto.
E sentite che pelle il giorno dopo.
Un paio di volte a settimana poi, preparo con un altro spruzzino acqua e acido ascorbico in alta concentrazione e me lo spruzzo ovunque.
Massaggio. Lascio asciugare e dopo metto la crema.

Ovviamente ognuno deve trovare la giusta dose per la propria pelle di olio e bagnoschiuma.
Non è che dovete sembrare delle patatine fritte


----------



## Flavia (12 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> passa la ricettina :diavoletto:
> 
> coi fondi di caffè puoi fare uno scrub corpo
> 
> ...


è la stessa ricetta!
pare che aiuti tanto
a riattivare la circolazione
nelle gambe stanche e pesanti


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (12 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Visto che sono pigra e mi rompo troppo le palle a mettermi la crema corpo dopo la doccia, ho copiato di sana pianta quello skifidor tutto silicone del balsamo sotto la doccia di una marca che non ricordo.
> 
> In doccia ho uno spruzzino con olio dentro, in genere olio di cocco alimentare, comprato in negozi etnici o anche l olys. Insomma oli alimentari leggeri che non irrancidiscono sui vestiti.
> Poi ho preso olio di argan, che la mia pelle adora, e l ho miscelato con una parte di bagno schiuma. Nel mio caso rapporto 1:1.
> ...


quanti buoni consigli.
Curiosità acido ascorbico non è vitamina C ?.... che funzione svolge  sul corpo ? 
Come si presenta ? dove lo acquisti ?

se hai tempo mi dai il nome del fondotinta della yves rocher  di cui hai parlato qualche post fa ?
grazie ( scusa x le troppe domande!)


----------



## Traccia (13 Febbraio 2015)

domenica è il grande giorno...stasera o domattina preparo il mappazzone di hennè rosso rame (2 etti, della 'naturaviva',...son tornata in erboristeria per farmi dire la marca!).
Poi domenica mattina lo applicherò con l'aiuto di qualcuno.

Dubbi: ma se fa cagare poi, posso andare subito dal parrucchiere a farmi sistemare? o devo attendere tempo perchè l'hennè va in conflitto con le tinte? e poi: ho dei capelli con classiche schiariture dove c'era un rosso -che non ha mai del tutto preso-, quindi ho base mia con queste striature più chiare (che mi piacciono): andrò a perderle con l'hennè oppure mi colora uniformemente e resterà sempre il contrasto di due toni diversi? boooooooooh
chiudo gli occhi, mi tappo il naso e provo!


Cmq secondo me farò un macello, macchierò tutto e smadonnerò (non ho pazienza!!!)...ma ormai lho comprato (10€ 2 etti) e ci provo!...:condom::condom:

poi vi dirò l'esito...


----------



## Flavia (13 Febbraio 2015)

ciao
qualcuna ha provato il metodo
miele-aceto di mele per i capelli?
una bufala?


----------



## Eliade (14 Febbraio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> ciao
> qualcuna ha provato il metodo
> miele-aceto di mele per i capelli?
> una bufala?


Per che cosa?


----------



## Flavia (14 Febbraio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Per che cosa?


per ridurne la caduta
e farli crescere velocemente
l'intruglio consiste in
2 cucchiai di aceto di mele più
2 cucchiai di miele
2 volte al dì


----------



## Eliade (14 Febbraio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> per ridurne la caduta
> e farli crescere velocemente
> l'intruglio consiste in
> 2 cucchiai di aceto di mele più
> ...


Non lo so sai...il miele appiccica molto, sicura dopo si risciacqui bene? Poi 2 volte al giorno?


----------



## Flavia (15 Febbraio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non lo so sai...il miele appiccica molto, sicura dopo si risciacqui bene? Poi 2 volte al giorno?


ma a me sembra una sola
comunque riprovo a chiedere
magari ho capito male
(ma non credo...)


----------



## Tebe (15 Febbraio 2015)

Boh.
Non ha molto senso sta rivetta secondo me.
L aceto di mele puro è troppo forte sui capelli. Li secca.
E il miele è molto difficile da togliere.
E a concentrazioni così alte lascia i capelli una schifezza.
Se poi è umido o piove, siamo rovinati.
Zucchero filato e bagnato inntesta.
Personalmente poi, un cucchiaio di aceto di mele diluito come ultimo risciacquo in un litro di acqua  come lucidante...boh.
A me non piace.
Altro discorso il miele coke maschera insieme a uovo, olio, balsamo, yogurt...li si. Mi piace.


----------



## passante (15 Febbraio 2015)

che poi per pochi euro si trovano degli ottimi shampoo 

va bene, me ne vado.


----------



## Tebe (15 Febbraio 2015)

*Dal blog. Dritte per le tinte*

Posto qui la pagina del blog.
Ho dovuto arrendermi al chimico per la schiaritura del capello.
Ma è venuto un ottimo lavoro.
Con qualche trucchetto

Dal blog

Qualche giorno fa, Mattia, mentre sgambettavo per casa come un Raptor impazzito, mi chiama.
-Tebe...-
-Si amorino?- (flapflap)
-Puoi sederti un attimo qui? Devo dirti una cosa.-
-No, non posso devo...-
-Tebe, siediti qui o strozzo i gatti.-
:unhappy:
-Ok...-
Mi siedo composta sul divano, mentre tento di aggiustarmi la cuffia da bagno sulla testa, contornata di cotone che dovrebbe bloccare i rivoli di birra con cui ho bagnato i capelli e...
-Quanto dura ancora sta roba?- dice indicando la mia testa.
Mi asciugo una colata di birra che rivola sul collo. -Ancora un ora sulla testa e poi sciacquo.-
Lui si accomoda meglio sul divano, mentre la sua gatta preferita gli si accoccola sulle gambe come il gattaccio della matrigna di Cenerentola.
Tutti e due mi guardano, come se fossi un sacco di vermi.

-Non adesso. Quanto durerà in genere sta cazzata della schiaritura capelli con prodotti non chimici. Un mese? Due? tutta la vita?-
-Oh come sei aggressivo! Mi sto schiarendo capelli con limone e birra, mica con una bomba atomica!-
-E' almeno un mese che vado a dormire con qualcuno che a serate alterne sembra un alga o un alcolizzata. Oggi nella fattispecie e ogni volta che usi la birra, sembra di vivere con un alcolizzata di Little Italy, senza contare le volte che sai di cioccolato con un retrogusto di aloe vera che sembra di stare in un prato. Basta Tebe. Ora basta. Ti pago un parrucchiere per schiarirti i capelli, ma basta.-
-Ma guarda che non mi mancano i soldi per andare dal parrucchiere! Voglio solo non aggredire i capelli e quindi...-
-Quindi un cazzo. Trova una soluzione ma basta bio. Basta robe sulla testa. Ora puoi andare a ritirarti nelle tue stanze.-
-Ma vaff...-


Però...ok. Alla fine ha ragione. 
Quindi ho abbozzato e chiamato il mio amico parrucchiere delle dive della tv, detto Principessa, che non interpello mai perchè è un concentrato di gossip e mi tiene al telefono ore e ore e...
-Ciao Princy, com'è?-
-Oooooohhh Tebina come staiiiiii???Caaaaaraaaaa è un sacco di tempo che non ti sento!-
-Non dire cazzate. saranno due settimane. Ho bisogno della tua cultura da sciampista-
Morale della favola mi ha spiegato come fare una schiaritura senza casini.
Intanto lui conosce molto bene i miei capelli, essendo stato il mio parrucchiere finchè non mi trasferii nel cesso di posto in cui sono oggi, e poi è davvero molto, molto bravo.

Morale della favola oggi mi sono attrezzata su suo ordine.
Ho comprato polvere super schiarente, poi acqua ossigenata da 30 da diluire con quella che avevo già da 20.
Ho fatto la prova, prima con una piccola ciocca che ho completamente imbevuto di olio di argan, poi ho miscelato metà acqua ossigenata da 20 e metà acqua ossigenata da 30 cosi da avere un acqua ossigenata da 25, che secondo Principessa è l'ottimale.
Poi ho mischiato la polvere decolorante e l ho messa solo sulla ciocca lasciandola sopra per 13 minuti esatti.
E ho sciacquato.
Schiaritura di un bel tono, quasi due e capelli perfetti.

Allora mi sono lanciata e ho fatto la dose per tutta la testa.

Principessa mi ha suggerito quanto segue.
Ho diviso i capelli in due, non sulla nuca, ma sui lati. Praticamente la parte superiore dei capelli era una crocchia sulla testa e quelli sotto liberi.
Un sopra e un sotto, non so come spiegarlo meglio.
Ho di nuovo messo l'olio di argan su tutti i capelli, soprattutto lunghezze e punte.
Ho lasciato agire 5 minuti poi non ho spalmato il decolorante su tutta la chioma (no radici) ma ho preso ricciolo si, ricciolo no, in una specie di schiaritura a meches grossolane, che Princy ha detto essere il modo migliore ed eventualmente minimizzare i danni da schiaritura a macchia di leopardo, visto che dovevo appunto schiarire una tinta molto scura sulle punte e il tutto non avrebbe avuto comunque una schiaritura uniforme.
Naturalmente le radici nemmeno toccate. Diciamo che ho cominciato a schiarire i boccoli sulle lunghezze in ordine sparso, a circa 10 centimetri dalla nuca.
Dopo 13 minuti ho sciacquato. Shampoo e balsamo.
La schiaritura è venuta molto bene e i capelli non ne hanno minimamente risentito.
Devo dire che ha uniformato molto e le ciocche chiare si integrano molto bene con quelle che ho lasciato scure.
le chiare ovviamente non sono molto chiare ma si vedono e come aveva visto giusto l'amico parrucchiere, la schiaritura non è venuta uniforma, ma l'effetto è naturale.
I riflessi ovviamente sono leggermente aranciati ma sembra una schiaritura da sole e mare, non chimica.
Ora ci faccio l'occhio una settimana e faccio riposare i capelli, poi prossima devo fare il ritocco della tinta alla base e decido cosa fare delle lunghezze.
Principessa mi ha dato un ottimo consiglio, fra i tanti.
Fare alla base la tonalità che abbiamo scelto, e poi sulle lunghezze, la stessa nota di colore ma di due toni più chiari.
dice che questo non sovrappone il colore e si evita il bicolor.
Un altra dritta che mi ha dato è stata questa.
Quando ci sono capelli molto stressati o molto bianchi alla base, che assorbono male il colore, c'è un trucchetto per pigmentare maggiormente senza aumentare i tempi di posa della tinta.
Si prende il colore puro e si spalma o sulle lunghezze rovinate che non assorbono, o dove si hanno molti capelli bianchi, come se fosse una tinta, poi dopo avere spalmato bene si procede con la tinta normale, addizionata di acqua ossigenata, mettendola sopra.
Un super colore insomma, che secondo Princy è infallibile.
Proverò prossima settimana, e intanto decido se farmi le meches arancioni.
:carneval:


----------



## Flavia (15 Febbraio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non lo so sai...il miele appiccica molto, sicura dopo si risciacqui bene? Poi 2 volte al giorno?





Tebe ha detto:


> Boh.
> Non ha molto senso sta rivetta secondo me.
> L aceto di mele puro è troppo forte sui capelli. Li secca.
> E il miele è molto difficile da togliere.
> ...


ho chiesto bene
l'intruglio non va applicato sulla cute
ma bevuto:bleah:
insomma nà sola


----------



## Tebe (16 Febbraio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> ho chiesto bene
> l'intruglio non va applicato sulla cute
> ma bevuto:bleah:
> insomma nà sola


Magari fa bene.
Non in testa, certo...


----------



## Traccia (16 Febbraio 2015)

...e cmq...lhenne...na bomba!!!!
Me ra vi glio so!!!!
200gr henne rosso
300ml acqua calda
250ml limone (2bottigliette da 125ml)
La sera ho mescolato henne con l'acqua ed una delle due boccette di limone.
Tutta la notte a riposo.
Tarda mattinata paccozzo sulla testa (con aiuto! Da sola impossibile) con pennellino da parrucco professional.
3ore al caldo, con caminetto acceso incluso.
Risciacquo con tanto balsamo bío a finire.
Una favola! rossa da paura!!!!!!!!! Proprio come li volevo!!!! E fra un mese bisso!!!! Sempre di più!!!!!!!!
Grazie girls.


----------



## drusilla (16 Febbraio 2015)

Sciampi girls! Ma questo hennè si può fare sui capelli tinti? E copre i capelli bianchi? Ve lo chiede una centenaria (con i capelli bianchi da che aveva vent'anni, mortacci loro!)


----------



## Tebe (16 Febbraio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> ...e cmq...lhenne...na bomba!!!!
> Me ra vi glio so!!!!
> 200gr henne rosso
> 300ml acqua calda
> ...


Ottimo!
Occhio che l hennè stratifica quindi diventa poi più scuro.
C è un modo per non fargli fare questo scherzo ma non me lo ricordo...
Eliade tu te lo ricordi?


----------



## Tebe (16 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Sciampi girls! Ma questo hennè si può fare sui capelli tinti? E copre i capelli bianchi? Ve lo chiede una centenaria (con i capelli bianchi da che aveva vent'anni, mortacci loro!)


No.
Purtroppo l hennè non copre i capelli bianchi.
Per coprirli devi fare unngiro infinito connl hennè, che non vale la pena, perché comunquebi risultati sono pessimi.
ho provato ma quando i capelli bianchi sono tanti.
Solo tinte chimiche.


----------



## drusilla (16 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> No.
> Purtroppo l hennè non copre i capelli bianchi.
> Per coprirli devi fare unngiro infinito connl hennè, che non vale la pena, perché comunquebi risultati sono pessimi.
> ho provato ma quando i capelli bianchi sono tanti.
> Solo tinte chimiche.



fucking sad truth


----------



## Tebe (16 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> fucking sad truth


Infatti.
Un gran peccato.
Però puoi fare una cosa.
Visto che il problema è la ricrescita, prendi una tinta rossa simile all hennè che vuoi fare.
Quindi.
Alla base usi la tinta e sulle lunghezze l hennè.
Qual è il fine?
Coprire i maledetti capelli bianchi e fargli assorbire il colore, e poi continuare a trattarli con l hennè.
Sostanzialmente li Tingi chimicamente una volta sola e poi tutta natura.
Fai però prima una prova con una ciocca nascosta.
L hennè deve essere senza picramati o robe chimiche perché reagisce con le tinte chimiche e fa disastri
.


----------



## Traccia (16 Febbraio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> domenica è il grande giorno...stasera o domattina preparo il mappazzone di hennè rosso rame (2 etti, della 'naturaviva',...son tornata in erboristeria per farmi dire la marca!).
> Poi domenica mattina lo applicherò con l'aiuto di qualcuno.
> 
> Dubbi: ma se fa cagare poi, posso andare subito dal parrucchiere a farmi sistemare? o devo attendere tempo perchè l'hennè va in conflitto con le tinte? e poi: ho dei capelli con classiche schiariture dove c'era un rosso -che non ha mai del tutto preso-, quindi ho base mia con queste striature più chiare (che mi piacciono): andrò a perderle con l'hennè oppure mi colora uniformemente e resterà sempre il contrasto di due toni diversi? boooooooooh
> ...


Errata corrige. Marca henne che ho usato ERBAVIVA (e meno male che me l'ero segnata..!).
Cmq appena posso posto una foto del risultato. Impressionante.


----------



## Traccia (16 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> fucking sad truth


Io avevo tre capelli bianchi sparsi, dei Filini qua e la e li ha coperti! Sono ramati e non si vedono più. Però sicuramente per ricrescita evidenti non funge e bisogna fare come dice Tebe.


----------



## drusilla (16 Febbraio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Io avevo tre capelli bianchi sparsi, dei Filini qua e la e li ha coperti! Sono ramati e non si vedono più. Però sicuramente per ricrescita evidenti non funge e bisogna fare come dice Tebe.


niente. La chimica inorganica continuerà a regnare sulla mia chioma


----------



## Tebe (16 Febbraio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Errata corrige. Marca henne che ho usato ERBAVIVA (e meno male che me l'ero segnata..!).
> Cmq appena posso posto una foto del risultato. Impressionante.


Si si.
Posta che sono curiosa.


----------



## Traccia (16 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si si.
> Posta che sono curiosa.


Dal tablet non capisco come si allegano foto! :-S
Domani dal PC opereró!
Sono appena passata dallerboristeria a complimentarmi x il prodotto! Mi son letta gli ingredienti. puro, senza picramato né altri caxxi. Solo lausonia o come si chiama..


----------



## Flavia (16 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Magari fa bene.
> Non in testa, certo...


magari si, ma
sinceramente il pensiero
di bere aceto mi fa 
venire la gastrite,
ho comprato l'olio di ricino
voglio fare qualche impacco


----------



## Flavia (16 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Sciampi girls! Ma questo hennè si può fare sui capelli tinti? E copre i capelli bianchi? Ve lo chiede una centenaria (con i capelli bianchi da che aveva vent'anni, mortacci loro!)





Tebe ha detto:


> No.
> Purtroppo l hennè non copre i capelli bianchi.
> Per coprirli devi fare unngiro infinito connl hennè, che non vale la pena, perché comunquebi risultati sono pessimi.
> ho provato ma quando i capelli bianchi sono tanti.
> Solo tinte chimiche.


da quello che so io si
ma i tempi di posa sono
oltremodo lunghi,
ultimamente sono passata
dall'hennè neutro, a una miscela
di mallo di noce con un quarto
di hennè rosso, i capelli risultano 
colorati ma l'effetto è quello dei colpi di luce


----------



## Tebe (16 Febbraio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> da quello che so io si
> ma i tempi di posa sono
> oltremodo lunghi,
> ultimamente sono passata
> ...


No no. Anche tenendo due giorni inntesta l hennè non si coprono i capelli bianchi.
Diventano effetto vetro e arancioni, proprio per la loro struttura diversa.

Orribili.

Puoi scurirli prima con non mi ricordo cosa e poi fare l hennè rosso ma stai in ballo 24 ore e l effetto è comunque pessimo.
Ancora ancora se si è biondi, il tutto si confonde ma se sei solo castana l effetto è davvero brutto.
Ho provato parecchi mesi a trovare una soluzione, poi mi sono arresa. Primo per il tempo e secondo perché in risultati nella zona ricrescita erano pessimi.


----------



## Tebe (16 Febbraio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> magari si, ma
> sinceramente il pensiero
> di bere aceto mi fa
> venire la gastrite,
> ...


Comprati un pennellino da mascara o lavane uno che non usi e tutte le sere passa l olio di ricino sulle ciglia come se ti mettessi un rimmel.
Tempo un mese e hai delle super ciglia.




:carneval:
E infatti il mio flapflap è tutto olio di ricino


----------



## Eliade (16 Febbraio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> ho chiesto bene
> l'intruglio non va applicato sulla cute
> ma bevuto:bleah:
> insomma nà sola


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (16 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ottimo!
> Occhio che l hennè stratifica quindi diventa poi più scuro.
> C è un modo per non fargli fare questo scherzo ma non me lo ricordo...
> Eliade tu te lo ricordi?


No, ma forse questo documento può aiutare:

http://www.hennaforhair.com/freebooks/
C'è anche in italiano, consiglio di fare tasto dx sul link e poi salva con nome... :up:


----------



## Flavia (16 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> No no. Anche tenendo due giorni inntesta l hennè non si coprono i capelli bianchi.
> Diventano effetto vetro e arancioni, proprio per la loro struttura diversa.
> 
> Orribili.
> ...


forse perchè uso il mallo di noce
l'effetto non è proprio come 
lo descrivi tu, i capelli bianchi rimangono
più chiari ma non effetto vetro
comunque voglio provare il nagar motha
qualcuno lo ha provato?

si voglio provare l'olio di ricino sulle ciglia
ed unghie


----------



## Tebe (16 Febbraio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> forse perchè uso il mallo di noce
> l'effetto non è proprio come
> lo descrivi tu, i capelli bianchi rimangono
> più chiari ma non effetto vetro
> ...


Credo proprio sia basilare la quantità di bianchi.
Io sopra la nuca, e solo li, sono completamente bianca quindi solo la tinta chimica.
E nemmeno lei da ottimi risultati.
Con il cazzo che coprono il 100%.
Ma nemmeno dal parrucchiere.
Ora comunque voglio provare ilntrucco del mio amico parrucchiere.
Mettere sulla ricrescita il colore puro e poi sopra fare la colata di tinta emulsionata con lnacqua ossigenata a 20 o 25.
Lui sostiene che facendo così, senza aumentare il tempo di posa, il capello bianco "assorbe" più colore senza stressarsi e quindi dura di più.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Febbraio 2015)

Sono robe più complicate che fare la nitroglicerina in casa (ho rovinato un lavello a mia madre quando ero bambina)


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Febbraio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sono robe più complicate che fare la nitroglicerina in casa (ho rovinato un lavello a mia madre quando ero bambina)



Ho anche dato fuoco all'albero di Natale una volta.
Ma non ho usato la nitroglicerina.


----------



## Simy (17 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Comprati un pennellino da mascara o lavane uno che non usi e tutte le sere passa l olio di ricino sulle ciglia come se ti mettessi un rimmel.
> Tempo un mese e hai delle super ciglia.
> 
> 
> ...


ficoooooooooooooooooo
altro intruglio da fare


----------



## drusilla (17 Febbraio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ho anche dato fuoco all'albero di Natale una volta.
> Ma non ho usato la nitroglicerina.


tua madre aveva sempre i capelli dritti con te


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> tua madre aveva sempre i capelli dritti con te


Naaaaa, sempre stata una bimba e ragazza tranquillissima... Solo qualche piccolo incidente di tanto in tanto


----------



## Tebe (23 Febbraio 2015)

Ho comprato un nuovo balsamo.
Hyaluron filler balsamo, gliss della testanera.
La formulazione è senza siliconi ed è indicata per capelli con poco spessore.
Non guardo mai a cosa servono, leggo solo l inci, e di base i miei capelli essendo ricci non hanno bisogno di spessore ma...sono effettivamente più spessi.
I ricci super definiti e nessun effetto crespo.
Passandoci la mano li sento "corposi" e sono stati in ordine tutto il giorno.
Leggendo l inci è il polyquaternum 37 che li rende "corposi" immagino  e il dimethylsilanol hyaluronate al terzo posto nella inci.
Non è un balsamo bío e ha qualche schifezza ma accettabile.
Districa molto bene e ha un profumo non da balsamo ma da crema viso, che tra l altro permane parecchio.
Che dire.
Secondo me su capelli lisci appesantisce troppo mentre sui ricci secondo me è ottimo.
Vediamo domani come si presentano i capelli.

Per ora semi promosso, anche se temo che quel polyquaternum, che è un filmante, dopo un uso prolungato faccia effetto cemento in testa, anche se facilmente lavabile, non come gli strati di siliconi che ci vogliono mesi.

Quasi promosso.
Vediamo sulla distanza.


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho comprato un nuovo balsamo.
> *Hyaluron filler balsamo, gliss della testanera.*
> La formulazione è senza siliconi ed è indicata per capelli con poco spessore.
> Non guardo mai a cosa servono, leggo solo l inci, e di base i miei capelli essendo ricci non hanno bisogno di spessore ma...sono effettivamente più spessi.
> ...



interessante...io capelli mossi
sto usando da mesi Splendor, al cocco, l'ho provato anche assieme al limone una volta


----------



## Eliade (24 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho comprato un nuovo balsamo.
> Hyaluron filler balsamo, gliss della testanera.
> La formulazione è senza siliconi ed è indicata per capelli con poco spessore.
> Non guardo mai a cosa servono, leggo solo l inci, e di base i miei capelli essendo ricci non hanno bisogno di spessore ma...sono effettivamente più spessi.
> ...


posta un po' l'inci...

Io voglio assolutamente provare questi due shampo:
http://www.ecco-verde.it/khadi/rose-hair-repair-shampoo
http://www.ecco-verde.it/khadi/amla-shampoo

Costicchiano, ma m'ispirano un botto! :condom:


----------



## Tebe (24 Febbraio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> posta un po' l'inci...Io voglio assolutamente provare questi due shampo:http://www.ecco-verde.it/khadi/rose-hair-repair-shampoohttp://www.ecco-verde.it/khadi/amla-shampooCosticchiano, ma m'ispirano un botto! :condom:


Aspetta che provo a fotografarlo perche in rete non lo trovo


----------



## Tebe (24 Febbraio 2015)

Vediamo se me lo ha allegato


----------



## disincantata (24 Febbraio 2015)

Sembra la bandiera dell'isis :rotfl:


----------



## Traccia (25 Febbraio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> posta un po' l'inci...
> 
> Io voglio assolutamente provare questi due shampo:
> http://www.ecco-verde.it/khadi/rose-hair-repair-shampoo
> ...





Tebe ha detto:


> Ho comprato un nuovo balsamo.
> Hyaluron filler balsamo, gliss della testanera.
> La formulazione è senza siliconi ed è indicata per capelli con poco spessore.
> Non guardo mai a cosa servono, leggo solo l inci, e di base i miei capelli essendo ricci non hanno bisogno di spessore ma...sono effettivamente più spessi.
> ...


quello dello shampoo e balsamo è un problema che ancora non ho risolto
tutti quelli bio e non testati su animali comprati e provati mi hanno fatto cagare
persino i più costosi presi da natura sì o in un negozio pseudo erboristico
ma probabilmente non sono capace io a scegliere
anzi, sicuro
e sull'inci non ci capisco niente...
potrei comprarli io questi e poi vi dico il risultato, tanto un test in più uno in meno che me frega? se si acquistano su internet procedo al carrello, ci abbino anche il balsamo e via. Chemmefreca, provare provare provare.

Volevo postare le mie foto con l'hennè fatto ma dal vivo sono di un rosso rame molto bello ed intenso, sulla foto del cell perde un pochino e inviata tramite mail qui sul pc il colore perde ancora meno!!!!!!! ufffffffff non rende. Però ci provo, la differenza con la base si vede, il contrasto, anche perchè non è che sia stato spalmato benissimo èèèèèèè  ma va bene così. A breve lo rifarò. 

AAAAAAH! ho comprato anche l'olio di ricino per le ciglia e lo sto usando come struccante: bagno un batuffolo di ovatta con acqua e ci metto qualche goccia densa di olio di ricino e mi ci strucco gli occhi...per il momento nessun cambiamento particolare di ciglia :rotfl: però come struccante naturale va benissimo :singleeye:

provo ad allegare le immagini sul risultato hennè ma non ho idea di come vengano...al più se male ci riprovo!!


----------



## Flavia (25 Febbraio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> posta un po' l'inci...
> 
> Io voglio assolutamente provare questi due shampo:
> http://www.ecco-verde.it/khadi/rose-hair-repair-shampoo
> ...


li avevo addocchiati anche io
diciamo che sono "carucci"
quel sito ha un sacco di prodotti
molto interessanti, mi piacerebbe provare
qualcosa della Gebhardt


----------



## Flavia (25 Febbraio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> quello dello shampoo e balsamo è un problema che ancora non ho risolto
> tutti quelli bio e non testati su animali comprati e provati mi hanno fatto cagare
> persino i più costosi presi da natura sì o in un negozio pseudo erboristico
> ma probabilmente non sono capace io a scegliere
> ...


brava complimenti


----------



## Scaredheart (26 Febbraio 2015)

Ma voi ogni quanto vi fate lo shampoo per non stressare i capelli?


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ma voi ogni quanto vi fate lo shampoo per non stressare i capelli?


ogni 3 giorni, se li lavo più spesso uso solo il balsamo. Però non ho la cute grassa, quindi i miei non appaiono unti.


----------



## Scaredheart (26 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ogni 3 giorni, se li lavo più spesso uso solo il balsamo. Però non ho la cute grassa, quindi i miei non appaiono unti.


hai capelli mossi o lisci? 

Io li ho lisci e con i giusti accorgimenti arrivo anche a 5 giorni, avendo la cute secca.

Però dipende, se li faccio lisci durano di meno puliti, con piccole onde, invece,  durano di più... li ho stressati troppo in passato e ora li vorrei coccolare... 

La cosa stramba è che, mia madre è fissata, li lava tutti i giorni e le si "sporcano" di più rispetto a me, che alterno dai 3 ai 5 giorni. L'avete riscontrata questa cosa?


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ma voi ogni quanto vi fate lo shampoo per non stressare i capelli?


Tre giorni.
Hai provato ad allungare lo shampoo con un po d acqua?
E lavarli solo con il balsamo va benissimo.
Prova.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> hai capelli mossi o lisci?
> 
> Io li ho lisci e con i giusti accorgimenti arrivo anche a 5 giorni, avendo la cute secca.
> 
> ...


mossi. cioè... spinaciosi.


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> hai capelli mossi o lisci?
> 
> Io li ho lisci e con i giusti accorgimenti arrivo anche a 5 giorni, avendo la cute secca.
> 
> ...


Certo ed é normale.
Piú lavi piú gli togli protezione piú si sporcano, soprattutto se usi shampoo 'aggressivi'.
E gli shampoo aggressivi li scopri solo leggendo l inci.
Tipo.
Il baby shampoo Johnson giallo é una merda super aggressiva da usare per lavare la macchina.
E tutti a dire:
Ma nooooooooooo,  é per bambini!


Appunto.
Leggere. INCI


----------



## Nicka (26 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Certo ed é normale.
> Piú lavi piú gli togli protezione piú si sporcano, soprattutto se usi shampoo 'aggressivi'.
> E gli shampoo aggressivi li scopri solo leggendo l inci.
> Tipo.
> ...


Minchia il Baby Johnson...l'ho usato pochissime volte, mi fa dei capelli veramente di merda...:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Flavia (26 Febbraio 2015)

oggi ho comprato il balsamo 
testa nera hyaluron
e pure lo shampoo
e pure l'olio elixir
tutto in offerta all'esselunga
se vi interessa fare acquisti
domani provo il tutto
spero di non farmi cadere
tutti i capelli


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> oggi ho comprato il balsamo
> testa nera hyaluron
> e pure lo shampoo
> e pure l'olio elixir
> ...


Noooooooooooooooo!
L elixir noooooooo!
Solo silicone puro!
NNooooooooooooo


----------



## Flavia (26 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Noooooooooooooooo!
> L elixir noooooooo!
> Solo silicone puro!
> NNooooooooooooo


non ho letto la composizione
sono stata distratta 
dal cartellino dell'offerta speciale
ma è proprio sangue di drago?
rovina ancora di più i capelli?


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Tre giorni.
> Hai provato ad allungare lo shampoo con un po d acqua?
> E lavarli solo con il balsamo va benissimo.
> Prova.


avendo i capelli lisci, non rischio di appesantirli troppo usando solo balsamo? 
Io attualmente uso Provost per capelli lisci (shampoo e balsamo) e mi trovo abbastanza bene, ma non voglio sciuparli troppo, tipo vorrei (utopia), ottenere dei capelli sani come i bimbi, splendenti...


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Certo ed é normale.
> Piú lavi piú gli togli protezione piú si sporcano, soprattutto se usi shampoo 'aggressivi'.
> E gli shampoo aggressivi li scopri solo leggendo l inci.
> Tipo.
> ...


e io che pensavo che con quello avrei ottenuto la chioma desiderata... :blank: :blank::facepalm:


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Febbraio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> oggi ho comprato il balsamo
> testa nera hyaluron
> e pure lo shampoo
> e pure *l'olio elixir*
> ...





Tebe ha detto:


> Noooooooooooooooo!
> *L elixir noooooooo!*
> Solo silicone puro!
> NNooooooooooooo


 :quoto:


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> oggi ho comprato il balsamo
> testa nera hyaluron
> e pure lo shampoo
> e pure l'olio elixir
> ...


Flavietta, ho parlato con un professionista: se hai problemi di caduta, lui consiglia di fare questo, in casa.
Bagni la cute con del caffè
Poi con i polpastrelli fai un massaggio circolare(non frizione, premendo sulla cute lentamente e senza sfregare i capelli) in modo da  sollevare la cute dalla calotta.
Questo perchè se la cute è troppo tesa, viene irrorata poco e i capelli si indeboliscono e cadono: la caffeina dovrebbe aiutare, ma il massaggio lo puoi fare tutti i giorni, più volte al giorno, anche senza.


----------



## Traccia (27 Febbraio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> posta un po' l'inci...
> 
> Io voglio assolutamente provare questi due shampo:
> http://www.ecco-verde.it/khadi/rose-hair-repair-shampoo
> ...





Flavia ha detto:


> li avevo addocchiati anche io
> diciamo che sono "carucci"
> quel sito ha un sacco di prodotti
> molto interessanti, mi piacerebbe provare
> qualcosa della Gebhardt





Tebe ha detto:


> Noooooooooooooooo!
> L elixir noooooooo!
> Solo silicone puro!
> NNooooooooooooo


scusate...domani voglio fare l'ordine...dal meraviglioso sito (GRAZIE!!!) indicato da Eliade (ecco-verde).
per me uno vale l'altro (non ci capisco nulla)...non ho limiti economici...purchè siano decenti, sono disposta a spedere. Voglio sperimentare.
qualcuna ha provato uno shampoo e balsamo particolarmente buoni che posso prendere? consigli?
faccio da cavia, acquisto e testo


----------



## Flavia (27 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Flavietta, ho parlato con un professionista: se hai problemi di caduta, lui consiglia di fare questo, in casa.
> Bagni la cute con del caffè
> Poi con i polpastrelli fai un massaggio circolare(non frizione, premendo sulla cute lentamente e senza sfregare i capelli) in modo da  sollevare la cute dalla calotta.
> Questo perchè se la cute è troppo tesa, viene irrorata poco e i capelli si indeboliscono e cadono: la caffeina dovrebbe aiutare, ma il massaggio lo puoi fare tutti i giorni, più volte al giorno, anche senza.


i capelli, come le unghie
sono indicatori dello stato di salute...
sono in un periodo di forte stress
non solo ne perdo tanti
ma essendo già per loro natura
molto sottili sono ancora più fragili
dovrei darci un bel taglio
ma non ho il coraggio!!!
proverò con il caffè, grazie
per la dritta


Traccia ha detto:


> scusate...domani voglio fare l'ordine...dal meraviglioso sito (GRAZIE!!!) indicato da Eliade (ecco-verde).
> per me uno vale l'altro (non ci capisco nulla)...non ho limiti economici...purchè siano decenti, sono disposta a spedere. Voglio sperimentare.
> qualcuna ha provato uno shampoo e balsamo particolarmente buoni che posso prendere? consigli?
> faccio da cavia, acquisto e testo


non saprei mi spiace,
prova a scegliere a seconda
delle caratteristiche
dei tuoi capelli...


----------



## Tebe (1 Marzo 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> avendo i capelli lisci, non rischio di appesantirli troppo usando solo balsamo?
> Io attualmente uso Provost per capelli lisci (shampoo e balsamo) e mi trovo abbastanza bene, ma non voglio sciuparli troppo, tipo vorrei (utopia), ottenere dei capelli sani come i bimbi, splendenti...


No, perché ne devi mettere poco e l azione lavante si esplica con il massaggio meccanico.
Devi "sfregare" qualche minuto.
Prova, ne rimarrai entusiasta.


----------



## Caciottina (1 Marzo 2015)

Io uso tresemmè shampoo e balsamo...poi dopo averli lavati metto l olio di argan sulle lunghezze e punte.
ultimo riscuacquo sempre con acqua fredda e aceto di mele. 
Non li strofino quando li asciugo..tampono solo e wuando li asciugo lo faccio a testa in giu senza piega e con l aria medio tiepida. Non calda.
Uno volta a settimana faccio una maschera di uova olio d oliva yougurt e rismarino. la lascio su un ora e poi lavo i capelli.
una volta ogni due dormo la notte con un impacco di olio di ricino.
Lavi capelli 3 o 4 volte a settimana.


----------



## Simy (2 Marzo 2015)

olio di ricino per le ciglia







sono 15 giorni che lo uso tutte le sere e vedo già dei miglioramenti: ora la domanda è? in che altri modi lo posso usare?

stasera provo a fare un impacco ai semi di lino... poi vi dico  fortuna che vivo da sola :rotfl:


----------



## drusilla (2 Marzo 2015)

Brave ! Ottimo team:Tebe Eliade e Flavia che consigliano, Simy e Traccia che testano spericolate e io che prendo appunti! [emoji12] [emoji12]  Me piasce


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> olio di ricino per le ciglia


E manganello per tutto il resto.


----------



## Caciottina (2 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> olio di ricino per le ciglia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



io lo uso per i  capelli e sopracciglia anche (l olio di ricino intendo)


----------



## Simy (2 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> io lo uso per i  capelli e sopracciglia anche (l olio di ricino intendo)



Non è troppo grasso per i capelli?


----------



## Tebe (2 Marzo 2015)

Io mi sto facendo la tinta rossa.
Sono terrorizzata. E Mattia pure.


----------



## Tebe (2 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> olio di ricino per le ciglia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se comincerai a spignattare, l olio di ricino si mette nei burri labbra.
Ammorbidisce e lucida.
Per il resto, per me, solo ciglia.
Troppo pesante


----------



## Simy (2 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Se comincerai a spignattare, l olio di ricino si mette nei burri labbra.
> Ammorbidisce e lucida.
> Per il resto, per me, solo ciglia.
> Troppo pesante



sono pigra per lo spignatto.. mica mi chiamo Eliade.

ok... vado solo sulle ciglia
tra poco vado a farmi un impacco per i capelli coi semi di lino... skifidor.......


----------



## Trinità (2 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io mi sto facendo la tinta rossa.
> Sono terrorizzata. E Mattia pure.


Rossa di capelli, golosa di ............


----------



## Flavia (2 Marzo 2015)

ciao
ho usato un paio di volte
lo shampoo hyaluron con
il suo balsamo
le prime impressioni sono buone
in effetti i capelli sembrano 
più spessi e corposi
mi piace come effetto
l'olio elixir, ovvero
sangue di drago
non ho avuto il coraggio di usarlo
mi avete terrorizzata


----------



## Tebe (2 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> sono pigra per lo spignatto.. mica mi chiamo Eliade.
> 
> ok... vado solo sulle ciglia
> tra poco vado a farmi un impacco per i capelli coi semi di lino... skifidor.......


Giusto. Manco io mi chiamo Eliade.
Anche per ho se ci pensi bene, l olio di ricino rinforza le ciglia e quindi se te lo spalti addosso magari diluito con oli piú leggeri...Insomma. ..
E se rinforza anche i peli superflui?


Paura


Pure io devo fare un impacco ai semi di lino.
I capelli dopo la tinta urlano vendetta.


----------



## Tebe (2 Marzo 2015)

Trinità ha detto:


> Rossa di capelli, golosa di ............


...

Dite a Diletta che qui c é un esponente della commedia erotica anni 70/80


Trinity  ma che rima è?

che poi da mora non é che schifavo i volatili, sia ben chiaro.


----------



## Trinità (2 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Dite a Diletta che qui c é un esponente della commedia erotica anni 70/80
> 
> ...


Solfanelli........


----------



## Tebe (2 Marzo 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> ciao
> ho usato un paio di volte
> lo shampoo hyaluron con
> il suo balsamo
> ...


Ma ottimo!
L intento era proprio quello di terrorizzati,  perché quella roba terrorizza sul serio.
Usalo come olio mobili. Vedrai come diventano belli lucidi siliconati. 

E ti prego, fatti tu l olio di lino.
Ti do la ricetta per le pigre.
Metti una tazzina di semi di lino in due bicchieri d acqua, e lascia li per una notte e un giorno.
poi filtra e spatascia sui capelli.
Se é troppo liquido fallo sobbollire qualche minuto.
Il resto congelalo negli stampini da ghiaccio e quando ti serve scongeli un cubetto.


----------



## Tebe (2 Marzo 2015)

Trinità ha detto:


> Solfanelli........


Ma falla finita...
Vieni qui che ti un morso.

Groarrrrŕ


----------



## Trinità (2 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma falla finita...
> Vieni qui che ti un morso.
> 
> Groarrrrŕ


Domanda: Dove mi mordresti? E se mi morderesti per quanto lo faresti?


----------



## Simy (2 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Giusto. Manco io mi chiamo Eliade.
> Anche per ho se ci pensi bene, l olio di ricino rinforza le ciglia e quindi se te lo spalti addosso magari diluito con oli piú leggeri...Insomma. ..
> E se rinforza anche i peli superflui?
> 
> ...


io la tinta vado a farla sabato. .. sono tentata di farmi mogano. .. ma alla fine so che non avrò il coraggio e rifarò il mio tono su tono. ..


----------



## Tebe (2 Marzo 2015)

Allora....
Ho i capelli un pò secchi e ho tenuto la tinta 30 minuti. Stranamente mi bruciava la cute ma colpa mia che non ho messo l' olio.
Comunque...
Ho fatto il mix delle varie tinte, mettendo sulla ricrescita una tonalità piú scura, e sulle lunghezze e punte due tonalità piú chiare, con un rinforzate rosso fuoco.
Purtroppo la luce artificiale non mi fa capire bene, ma sono molto cioccolato con riflessi moooooooolto armati. 
Un armato scuro.
Temo che alla luce del giorno sia un rame sparato. 
Vedo domani.
Non so.
Mattia invece dice che sarà un bel colore.
Mah...


----------



## Tebe (2 Marzo 2015)

Trinità ha detto:


> Domanda: Dove mi mordresti? E se mi morderesti per quanto lo faresti?


Ti morderei ovunque, fintanto che di te non rimarrebbe altro che carne a brandelli.



Scusa ma la fai finita maniaco sessuale che non sei altro?
Va beh che siamo nel angolo della sciampista,  ma se non hai dritte eco Bio o ricette naturali per qualcosa, sei di troppo.


----------



## JON (2 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ti morderei ovunque, fintanto che di te non rimarrebbe altro che carne a brandelli.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'avrei un balsamo da proporre. Solo che non saprei com'è, non ti sto a spiegare perché.


----------



## Simy (2 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Allora....
> Ho i capelli un pò secchi e ho tenuto la tinta 30 minuti. Stranamente mi bruciava la cute ma colpa mia che non ho messo l' olio.
> Comunque...
> Ho fatto il mix delle varie tinte, mettendo sulla ricrescita una tonalità piú scura, e sulle lunghezze e punte due tonalità piú chiare, con un rinforzate rosso fuoco.
> ...


io ho la base cioccolato... ma volevo dare un tocco di colore... per questo pensavo di fare i riflessi mogano


----------



## Tebe (2 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io la tinta vado a farla sabato. .. sono tentata di farmi mogano. .. ma alla fine so che non avrò il coraggio e rifarò il mio tono su tono. ..


Ma no dai!
Fatti mogano,  sei sempre in tempo per fare un noioso tono su tono!
Buttati!


----------



## Tebe (2 Marzo 2015)

JON ha detto:


> C'avrei un balsamo da proporre. Solo che non saprei com'è, non ti sto a spiegare perché.


Ma che c avete stasera?
Sentiamo se hai il coraggio delle tue azioni.
Di che balsamo parli?


----------



## Simy (2 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma no dai!
> Fatti mogano,  sei sempre in tempo per fare un noioso tono su tono!
> Buttati!


non so se mi ci vedo mogano  
pensavoad una cosa simile..


----------



## Tebe (2 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io ho la base cioccolato... ma volevo dare un tocco di colore... per questo pensavo di fare i riflessi mogano


Perché la prossima volta non provi una maschera della biopoint.
É una tinta temporanea, quella che con quattro lavaggi scaricano e hanno dei rossi molto belli.
Sono riflessanti. 
Se non ti piace poi va via, anche se dicono tutti che il rosso é bastardo da mandare via.


----------



## Tebe (2 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> non so se mi ci vedo mogano
> pensavoad una cosa simile..




Sì sì sì mille volte si!
APPROVO! 
Fallo!


----------



## Trinità (2 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ti morderei ovunque, fintanto che di te non rimarrebbe altro che carne a brandelli.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L'unica cosa che Ti posso consigliare è di provare a mettere al macero un po'
di ortiche e di usare l'acqua per alcuni risciacqui.
Devi farlo quando fioriscono. E possibilmente in un giorno di sol leone.....
Poi prova con il latte delle foglie di fico....ma sta molto attenta perchè brucia parecchio.
ciao

P.S. Maniaco sessuale ad uno che sta in astinenza da più di due anni. Brava!


----------



## Simy (2 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Perché la prossima volta non provi una maschera della biopoint.
> É una tinta temporanea, quella che con quattro lavaggi scaricano e hanno dei rossi molto belli.
> Sono riflessanti.
> Se non ti piace poi va via, anche se dicono tutti che il rosso é bastardo da mandare via.


tempo fa avevo fatto delle meches rosse sulla mia base (cioccolato)... bellissime.. ma quando per toglierle è stato un dramma... spuntavano comunque sotto la tinta

la maschera la cerco... e la provo


----------



## JON (2 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma che c avete stasera?
> Sentiamo se hai il coraggio delle tue azioni.
> Di che balsamo parli?


Mah, niente di che, più che altro per partecipare.

NewCap balsamo.:singleeye:


----------



## Tebe (2 Marzo 2015)

Trinità ha detto:


> L'unica cosa che Ti posso consigliare è di provare a mettere al macero un po'
> di ortiche e di usare l'acqua per alcuni risciacqui.
> Devi farlo quando fioriscono. E possibilmente in un giorno di sol leone.....
> Poi prova con il latte delle foglie di fico....ma sta molto attenta perchè brucia parecchio.
> ...


Ma mica devi praticare per avere la nomea di maniaco sessuale.

Simpatico comunque. Sei fortunato. Stasera sono di buon umore e non ti mostrizzo.


----------



## JON (2 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> non so se mi ci vedo mogano
> pensavoad una cosa simile..


Mica male. Direi ben bilanciato, ne troppo rosso, ne troppo castano.


----------



## Tebe (2 Marzo 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Mah, niente di che, più che altro per partecipare.
> 
> NewCap balsamo.:singleeye:


Ma guarda.
Esiste davvero.
Quindi hai i capelli se usi un balsamo districante. ..
Confessa


----------



## Tebe (2 Marzo 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Mica male. Direi ben bilanciato, ne troppo rosso, ne troppo castano.


É bellissimo infatti.


----------



## Simy (2 Marzo 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Mica male. Direi ben bilanciato, ne troppo rosso, ne troppo castano.


Grazie


----------



## Simy (2 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> É bellissimo infatti.


eh... ma vallo a spiegare alla parrucchiera che lo voglio cosi...


----------



## Trinità (2 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma mica devi praticare per avere la nomea di maniaco sessuale.
> 
> Simpatico comunque. Sei fortunato. Stasera sono di buon umore e non ti mostrizzo.


Appunto oltre il danno la beffa.......
Mostrizzo cosa vuol dire?
P.S. Sola a Clem permettevo di chiamarmi trinity, ma sei molto simpatica pure Tu e mi piace come scrivi!
      Per me sei OK!


----------



## JON (2 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Grazie


Non c'è di che. Sai, me ne intendo di capelli.


----------



## JON (2 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> É bellissimo infatti.


Prova a fartelo pure tu, il colore dico. Ti ammorbidirebbe un bel po'. Una Tebe diversa, Mattia gradirebbe.


----------



## Nicka (2 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> eh... ma vallo a spiegare alla parrucchiera che lo voglio cosi...


Una volta ho chiesto alla parrucchiera di farmi cioccolato, io ho i capelli neri corvini di natura.
Mi ha fatta uscire rame...
Il problema del rosso e derivati è che scarica tantissimo...e va ripreso spesso secondo me.
Ora io sono sul mio colore naturale, a parte qualche meches rosso fuoco, troppo flash!!


----------



## Simy (2 Marzo 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Non c'è di che. Sai, me ne intendo di capelli.


il problema è far capire alla parrucchiera la giusta tonalità



Nicka ha detto:


> Una volta *ho chiesto alla parrucchiera di farmi cioccolato, io ho i capelli neri corvini di natura.
> Mi ha fatta uscire rame...*
> Il problema del rosso e derivati è che scarica tantissimo...e va ripreso spesso secondo me.
> Ora io sono sul mio colore naturale, a parte qualche meches rosso fuoco, troppo flash!!


appunto


----------



## Tebe (3 Marzo 2015)

Trinità ha detto:


> Appunto oltre il danno la beffa.......
> Mostrizzo cosa vuol dire?
> P.S. Sola a Clem permettevo di chiamarmi trinity, ma sei molto simpatica pure Tu e mi piace come scrivi!
> Per me sei OK!


Guarda, sono di una simpatia che mette i brividi.

Vabbé,  vado a dormire.
mi sento provata.


----------



## Tebe (3 Marzo 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Prova a fartelo pure tu, il colore dico. Ti ammorbidirebbe un bel po'. Una Tebe diversa, Mattia gradirebbe.


Ma io ho i lineamenti aggrappati,  per nulla spigolosi in viso.
Sono già morbida


----------



## Tebe (3 Marzo 2015)

Ecco qui.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma ottimo!
> L intento era proprio quello di terrorizzati, perché quella roba terrorizza sul serio.
> Usalo come olio mobili. Vedrai come diventano belli lucidi siliconati.
> 
> ...


Scusa Tebina, ma così ottieni un gel di semi di lino. Non l'olio. L'olio lo ottieni con la spremitura.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ecco qui.


Il cugino It.


----------



## drusilla (3 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ecco qui.


un bel colore, è quasi il mio colore (oddio prima di diventare bianca mortacci mia)


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ecco qui.


Il tuo colore attuale?


----------



## Simy (3 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ecco qui.



bello


----------



## Flavia (3 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ecco qui.


belli


----------



## Flavia (3 Marzo 2015)

amiche sciampiste
cosa ne pensate 
dei cristalli liquidi dell'equilibra?
li ho intravisti sullo scaffale
non ho guardato la composizione
ma ad occhio mi sembra
che il sangue di drago non lo contenga


----------



## Tebe (3 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Scusa Tebina, ma così ottieni un gel di semi di lino. Non l'olio. L'olio lo ottieni con la spremitura.


Basta allungarlo con l acqua.E nei capelli non vedi il gel ma li lucida. Alla fine è oleoso anche il gel, infattinse ne metti troppo hai i capelli unti e bisunti poi.È ottimo anche l olio ai semi di lino per uso alimentare al super.


----------



## Tebe (3 Marzo 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> amiche sciampistecosa ne pensate dei cristalli liquidi dell'equilibra?li ho intravisti sullo scaffalenon ho guardato la composizionema ad occhio mi sembrache il sangue di drago non lo contenga


Adesso cerco l inci ma ogni cristallo liquido che vedi leggi l inci.Se nei primi tre o quattro posti trovi parole che finiscono con xane o one, molla li.Per esperienza la parola con xane finale è il primo ingrediente dei cristalli liquidi, ovvero un silicone leggero ma imprestato.


----------



## Traccia (5 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Brave ! Ottimo team:Tebe Eliade e Flavia che consigliano, Simy e Traccia che testano spericolate e io che prendo appunti! [emoji12] [emoji12]  Me piasce


Io anche olio di ricino a gogò 
Lo uso come struccante 
Ci piace!!!!!
Viva qsto angolo!!!
Dai Drusi, testa anche tu


----------



## passante (5 Marzo 2015)

io uso l'henne biondo.


----------



## Tebe (5 Marzo 2015)

passante ha detto:


> io uso l'henne biondo.
> 
> View attachment 9793


Ahahahahahahahaha che kreti!


----------



## Flavia (5 Marzo 2015)

da questa sera sperimento
 l'oil cleansing method
mi sono informata un poco qua e là
e ho deciso di usare una miscela
composta da 
1/3  olio di oliva (vettore)
2/3  olio di ricino

se per caso per strada 
vi capiterà di incontrare una
con la pelle radiosa 
come un catarifrangente... sono io


----------



## Alessandra (5 Marzo 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> da questa sera sperimento
> l'oil cleansing method
> mi sono informata un poco qua e là
> e ho deciso di usare una miscela
> ...


Spiega, spiega...!
Fai un mix di olio di oliva e di ricino da tamponare sul viso per avere una pelle luminosa?


----------



## Alessandra (5 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ecco qui.


Bellissimo!  Effetto naturale. ...molto bello!


----------



## Alessandra (5 Marzo 2015)

passante ha detto:


> io uso l'henne biondo.
> 
> View attachment 9793


Che Wild gnocco!


----------



## Tebe (5 Marzo 2015)

Madonna santa che paura fifa mi è venuta.
Per qualche secondo ho visto l avatar di Alessandra come se fosse quello di passante e mi sono detta.

Ma si è bevutA il cervello quella pazzA  di Passante?


----------



## Tebe (5 Marzo 2015)

:dito:


----------



## Alessandra (6 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Madonna santa che paura fifa mi è venuta.
> Per qualche secondo ho visto l avatar di Alessandra come se fosse quello di passante e mi sono detta.
> 
> Ma si è bevutA il cervello quella pazzA  di Passante?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (6 Marzo 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Spiega, spiega...!
> Fai un mix di olio di oliva e di ricino da tamponare sul viso per avere una pelle luminosa?


è un metodo che giunge da oltre oceano
molto in voga tra le americane
metodo ottimo sia per struccarsi
(ma io non mi trucco)
che per liberare la pelle 
dalle impurità, ed al contempo
nutrirla rendendola appunto luminosa
serve la miscela di olio,
acqua calda ed un asciugamano
se metti in google
oil cleansing method
trovi molto materiale, il migliore
proviene dai blog 
delle ragazze americane
che ti spiegano per filo e per segno
come procedere
una curiosità c'è chi usa
solo olio di cocco, oppure
solo  olio di argan ecc ecc


----------



## Nicka (6 Marzo 2015)

Qualcuna ha notizie sulla permanente alle ciglia?!


----------



## Tebe (6 Marzo 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> da questa sera sperimento
> l'oil cleansing method
> mi sono informata un poco qua e là
> e ho deciso di usare una miscela
> ...


Due oli pesanti assai...
Facci sapere, ho idea che provochi un soffocamento a lungo andare, ma è anche vero che ogni capello reagisce in maniera differente.
I miei non amano troppo le cose oleose.
Ricordo ancora un impacco di olio che...mamma mia...però sulla lunga distanza me lo fa anche il gel ai semi di lino, quando lo uso come lucidante rinforzante senza sciacqiarlo o a fine "acconciatura".
Vabbè. Recensione.


----------



## Tebe (6 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Qualcuna ha notizie sulla permanente alle ciglia?!


Bannate immediatamente questa facocera.





Ma colorati la guest che è meno cruento e piú divertente.




Cristo.


----------



## Nicka (6 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Bannate immediatamente questa facocera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma boh! Io chiedo! Me ne ha parlato oggi l'estetista...e mi ha fatto curiosità!


----------



## Flavia (7 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Due oli pesanti assai...
> Facci sapere, ho idea che provochi un soffocamento a lungo andare, ma è anche vero che ogni capello reagisce in maniera differente.
> I miei non amano troppo le cose oleose.
> Ricordo ancora un impacco di olio che...mamma mia...però sulla lunga distanza me lo fa anche il gel ai semi di lino, quando lo uso come lucidante rinforzante senza sciacqiarlo o a fine "acconciatura".
> Vabbè. Recensione.


penso di alleggerire la miscela
aggiungendo olio di jojoba
comunque non è un impacco
destinato ai capelli (magari anche si, non so?
ma alla pulizia del viso
ora non ti infartare dopo aver letto ciò


----------



## Mary The Philips (7 Marzo 2015)

Posso approfittare della vostra esperienza per avere qualche consiglio? Ho i capelli tipo così







 ma un po' sciupati, e a parte l'olio di macassar dell'erbolario non so cosa usare per renderli più forti, sani e lucenti. Purtroppo mi piacciono molto chiari ma i trattamenti ai quali li sottopongo li sfibrano tantissimo. Prendo integratori a manetta ma non so nutrirli dall'esterno con qualcosa di naturale. 

Ditemi quello che devo fare e io lo faccio


----------



## Eliade (9 Marzo 2015)

ragazze, non ho seguito più il topic...scusate!
Sono così fusa che ho letto male la data di scadenza, sulla confezioni di semi di lino e ho buttato un prodotto che non scadeva prima di due mesi! 

Il burro di cocco fatto in casa non mi è uscito e mi fa male la palpebra inferiore sinistra. 
datemi della trota, o anche peggio...me lo merito... 

Torno nel mio antro....


----------



## Traccia (10 Marzo 2015)

ragazze, vicino casa mia ho trovato questo negozio FAVOLOSO!!!!! Pandashop
Ho svoltato! Diventerà il mio spacciatore di fiducia.

C'è anche online per gli acquisti:
http://roma.pandashop.eu/ecobio-web/catalog/browse.html?idCategoryParent=10001&idCategory=10062


----------



## drusilla (10 Marzo 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Posso approfittare della vostra esperienza per avere qualche consiglio? Ho i capelli tipo così
> 
> View attachment 9795
> 
> ...


Sono stupendi! Mi piacerebbe farmeli cosi una volta ma io da bionda e con il caschetto sarei orrebbole[emoji17] [emoji17]


----------



## Tebe (10 Marzo 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> penso di alleggerire la miscela
> aggiungendo olio di jojoba
> comunque non è un impacco
> destinato ai capelli (magari anche si, non so?
> ...


Okkio che a prescindere gli oli sono comedogenici se usati anlungo termine e senza una sostanza grassa prima o poi la pelle secca, come se sfarinasse.


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Okkio che a prescindere gli oli sono comedogenici se usati anlungo termine e senza una sostanza grassa prima o poi la pelle secca, come se sfarinasse.



Io progetto di usare un olio particolarmente comedogenico e spalmarlo regolarmente sulla schiena di Seth. 
Adoro togliergli i punti neri


----------



## Tebe (10 Marzo 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Posso approfittare della vostra esperienza per avere qualche consiglio? Ho i capelli tipo così
> 
> View attachment 9795
> 
> ...


Allora.
Semi di lino fatti in casa a manetta prima di tutto.
Poi.
Scrivi che shampoo usi, nome e casa così vado a sbirciare l inci, e anche maschere o ....insomma.
Vuota il sacco sulla tua routine beauty capelli.


----------



## Tebe (10 Marzo 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io progetto di usare un olio particolarmente comedogenico e spalmarlo regolarmente sulla schiena di Seth.
> Adoro togliergli i punti neri


:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (10 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> ragazze, vicino casa mia ho trovato questo negozio FAVOLOSO!!!!! Pandashop
> Ho svoltato! Diventerà il mio spacciatore di fiducia.
> 
> C'è anche online per gli acquisti:
> http://roma.pandashop.eu/ecobio-web/catalog/browse.html?idCategoryParent=10001&idCategory=10062


Appena riesco vado a curiosare!
Brava!


----------



## Mary The Philips (10 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Allora.
> Semi di lino fatti in casa a manetta prima di tutto.
> Poi.
> Scrivi che shampoo usi, nome e casa così vado a sbirciare l inci, e anche maschere o ....insomma.
> Vuota il sacco sulla tua routine beauty capelli.



In casa li lavo poco perchè li ho truciolosi e invece a me piacciono lisci lisci chè solo il parrucchiere li sa fare. Non uso grandi marche, roba da supermercato tipo Elvive de l'oreal total repair, shampoo, maschera e crema pre-asciugatura. Poi uso  oil repair anti doppie punte di Testanera gliss più volte al giorno per domarli ulteriormente.

Provo ad andare indietro nel 3d per vedere come si manipolano 'sti semi di lino per farne un olio, immagino..


Intanto grazie


----------



## Uhlalá (10 Marzo 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> In casa li lavo poco perchè *li ho truciolosi* e invece a me piacciono lisci lisci chè solo il parrucchiere li sa fare. Non uso grandi marche, roba da supermercato tipo Elvive de l'oreal total repair, shampoo, maschera e crema pre-asciugatura. Poi uso  oil repair anti doppie punte di Testanera gliss più volte al giorno per domarli ulteriormente.
> 
> Provo ad andare indietro nel 3d per vedere come si manipolano 'sti semi di lino per farne un olio, immagino..
> 
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHA.....io ho il tuo stesso problema.....oggi che sono influenzata ho una testa che sembro una pecora in calore


----------



## Simy (11 Marzo 2015)

Vediamo se riesco a mettere la foto del nuovo colore


----------



## Flavia (11 Marzo 2015)

amiche sciampiste
sapreste indicarmi un gel di aloe
che non abbia un odore improponibile
come quello dell'equilibra?


----------



## Tebe (11 Marzo 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> amiche sciampiste
> sapreste indicarmi un gel di aloe
> che non abbia un odore improponibile
> come quello dell'equilibra?


Zuccari, in farmacia.
Praticamente non ha odore, dicono.
Ma dove lo devi mettere?
In viso zuccari, ma sembra che sia sui quindici euro, se è per corpo e capelli ne ho uno che costa pochissimo e ha un inci buono, tranne che un ingrediente ma è assolutamente promosso per ilnresto.
Sinceramente io lo metto anche in faccia.
Quattro euro, un barattolo da 500 grammi e odore lieve lieve. Che sparisce subito


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2015)

Tutte a nutrire e lisciare ma chi ha capelli dritti, sottili che si afflosciano e ungono cosa se ne fa degli oli?


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2015)

*Aceto di mele*

L ho sempre usato mooolto diluito come tonico viso e ultimo risciacquo capelli, ma devo dire che a risultati mai visto niente.
Poi mi è venuto in mente che magari usato a macro dosi tipo peeling forse...
Ho chiesto a mio padre due cose chimiche, ma più che la scienza e internet la differenza l ha fatta una frase che:
-Te la ricordi la bisnonna Abelarda?-
Minchia. E chi se la può scordare.
Una donna un terrore. L unica della famiglia Tebana che ha tenuto testa agli uomini Tebani fino all'ultimo suo respiro.
Ma non solo a loro. 
A tutti.
Beh. La frase del papino è stata
- Te la ricordi la bisnonna Abelarda? Lei si lavava il viso direttamente con l aceto di mele e ne metteva qualche goccia anche nella crema corpo e mani-
Ovviamente mi è tornata subito in mente l'immagine della Bisnonna terror e...
Si.
Vero.
Aveva trecento anni ma pelle del viso e mani...incredibilmente liscia. E candida.
E fumava la bisnonna. Magnava pure come un lupo nonostante sia sempre stata secca.
Allora un mese fa ho provato.
Ho comprato l aceto di mele e invece di lavarmici la faccia, mettevo la crema viso, e poi con un cucchiaino di aceto di mele in mano, me lonspalmavo sulla faccia, massaggiandolo un pochino.
Dopo una decina di minuti, gel di aloe equilibra.
Se sento tirare, una goccia di olio di argan. O jojoba che sul viso mi piace assai.
Tutto questo anche sulle mani.
Ragazze.
Provate.
Già dalla prima applicazione, il giorno dopo avevo la pelle del viso luminosa a manettae aanche un po' "stirrata', e la pelle delle mani pure.
Ora faccio sul viso questo mega mappazzone un paio di volte alla settimana e sulle mani anche più spesso.

Consigli.
L odore dell aceto sul viso è fastidioso per almeno un'ora.
Ho comprato dell olio essenziale di limone (antirughe e schiarente) che cancella quasi la " puzza".
Quindi lo mischiò con una goccina sia nella crema mani che nella crema viso.
Occhio agli occhi.
L aceto brucia.
Ultima cosa.
Ognuno deve trovare la sua dose di macro senza distruggersi la pelle.
Deve esserci un micro peeling ovvio, e il leggero pizzicore fa bene, ma tutto deve essere agevole.

Buon aceto di mele


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutte a nutrire e lisciare ma chi ha capelli dritti, sottili che si afflosciano e ungono cosa se ne fa degli oli?


Uff...non sono preparata sui capelli lisci.
Però possiamo cominciare dalle basi.
Quando i capelli si fungono penso sempre ai siliconi in primis, quindi bisogna partire da shampoo e balsamo.
Che usi?


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Posso approfittare della vostra esperienza per avere qualche consiglio? Ho i capelli tipo così
> 
> View attachment 9795
> 
> ...


Allora. Se vainspesso dal parrucchiere non è che puoi portati i tuoi prodotti, quindi bisogna ottimizzare le rare volte che li lavi a casa.
Facendo maschere rinforzanti a manetta.
E da tenere più che puoi in testa.
L uovo per esempio è fantastico.
Ce la puoi fare a fare questo?
:carneval:


----------



## Mary The Philips (13 Marzo 2015)

Di solito vado dal parrucchiere con i capelli unti di olio di macassar e quanto li lavo in casa spesso faccio un impacco di tuorlo d'uovo, olio d'oliva e miele con risciacquo all'aceto di mele. I capelli vengono belli lucidi, ma mi interessa l'olio di lino. Posso prenderlo già pronto oppure è meglio farmelo da me?

Ps: i tuoi sono bellissimi e sani


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Di solito vado dal parrucchiere con i capelli unti di olio di macassar e quanto li lavo in casa spesso faccio un impacco di tuorlo d'uovo, olio d'oliva e miele con risciacquo all'aceto di mele. I capelli vengono belli lucidi, ma mi interessa l'olio di lino. Posso prenderlo già pronto oppure è meglio farmelo da me?Ps: i tuoi sono bellissimi e sani


Puoi usare due cose.O l olio di lino che compri al super, che è proprio olio, oppure comprare proprio i semi di lino e farti una spec8e di gel oleoso.Io preferisco il secondo perché secondo me ristruttura i capelli in maniera più decisa.Puoi provare entrambe le cose, tanto l olio di lino fa benissimo anche crudo in insalata.Per il gel olio autoprodotto è davvero una cavolata.Con le dosi fai tipo una tazza d acqua e una tazzina di semi.Poi metti tutto in un pentolino e porti ad ebollizione anzi, in sobbolizione, e fai andare pochi minuti.A quel punto metti tutto in un colino e filtri.Illiquodo gel lo congeli negli stampini del ghiaccio e all occorrenza  basta scongelare la dose.L uso è molteplice.Come impacco ore shampoo o come ristrutturate da non sciacquare.Io lo preferisco come ristrutturate da non sciacquare.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Uff...non sono preparata sui capelli lisci.
> Però possiamo cominciare dalle basi.
> Quando i capelli si fungono penso sempre ai siliconi in primis, quindi bisogna partire da shampoo e balsamo.
> Che usi?


Shampoo Garnier argilla e niente balsamo


----------



## Simy (15 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> L ho sempre usato mooolto diluito come tonico viso e ultimo risciacquo capelli, ma devo dire che a risultati mai visto niente.
> Poi mi è venuto in mente che magari usato a macro dosi tipo peeling forse...
> Ho chiesto a mio padre due cose chimiche, ma più che la scienza e internet la differenza l ha fatta una frase che:
> -Te la ricordi la bisnonna Abelarda?-
> ...


non ho capito che devo fare: spalmarmi in faccia l'aceto di mele assoluto.... e poi il gel all'aloe? e poi l'olio?


----------



## Traccia (23 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> non ho capito che devo fare: spalmarmi in faccia l'aceto di mele assoluto.... e poi il gel all'aloe? e poi l'olio?


io gnapossofare
già è tanto se mi ricordo la sera di struccarmi... :unhappy:


----------



## Traccia (23 Marzo 2015)

*hennè result*

vabbè
ecco il risultato del mio secondo hennè...
sto diventando sempre più brava


----------



## Stark72 (23 Marzo 2015)

Sta foto da cugino Itt è fantastica :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Traccia (23 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Sta foto da cugino Itt è fantastica :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:singleeye: che ci fai tu tra le shampiste? qualche pozione da consigliare?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2015)

Aspetto consigli per capelli dritti e con poco corpo.


----------



## Simy (23 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> io gnapossofare
> già è tanto se mi ricordo la sera di struccarmi... :unhappy:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (23 Marzo 2015)

*i primi risultati*

Grazie Tebe e grazie Eliade. 
Ho cambiato prodotti e fatto qualche prova e ora va meglio. Non che abbia debellato totalmente il crespo, tanto lo so che per quello dovrei tingerli e non ne ho voglia, però la situazione è decisamente contenuta.
Sono definitivamente passata allo shampoo della Provost, quello anti crespo per lisciare i capelli (anche se io poi non li liscio), dichiarato senza siliconi.
Ho provato vari balsami e mi sono assestata su quello della coop per capelli ricci e mossi.
Ho aggiunto, prima del lavaggio, una mezzora di olio di semi di lino de I provenzali e, della stessa marca, ho preso il gel forte che, diluito sui capelli asciutti e spalmato col pettine stretto sui capelli umidi, aiuta a compattare i ricci, soprattutto nella lunghezza che ormai ha superato la metà della schiena (asciutti).
Altra piccola accortezza che sto usando: faccio una treccia unica stretta con i capelli bagnati e asciugo col phon solo la nuca, il resto li lascio asciugare da soli. Dopo almeno 24 ore sciolgo la treccia e restano abbastanza disciplinati e morbidi.
Questa la mia testimonianza, spero aiuti chi ha il mio stesso problema...


----------



## Stark72 (23 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> :singleeye: che ci fai tu tra le shampiste? qualche pozione da consigliare?


sto valutando il grande salto verso la gaiezza


----------



## Tebe (23 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> sto valutando il grande salto verso la gaiezza


Mi oppongo fortemente


----------



## Simy (23 Marzo 2015)

io non riesco a caricare la foto dei miei capelli... fanculo


----------



## Traccia (23 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io non riesco a caricare la foto dei miei capelli... fanculo


nuuuuuuuuuu
daiiiiiiiiiiiii
sono curiosaaa
fatto impaccotti di colore anche tu?
vedere


----------



## Simy (23 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> nuuuuuuuuuu
> daiiiiiiiiiiiii
> sono curiosaaa
> fatto impaccotti di colore anche tu?
> vedere




si 
ma non me la carica... uffa... mo ci riprovo..


----------



## Traccia (23 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> si
> ma non me la carica... uffa... mo ci riprovo..


forse è troppo grande, supera 1GB...?
ci dovrebbe essere una soglia limite...


----------



## Simy (23 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> forse è troppo grande, supera 1GB...?
> ci dovrebbe essere una soglia limite...


boh... l'ho fatta col cellulare... 
uffaaaaa


----------



## Simy (23 Marzo 2015)

ce l'ho fatta....


----------



## Traccia (23 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> View attachment 9973
> 
> 
> 
> ce l'ho fatta....


WOWWW
BELLISSIMI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
riflessatissimi!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2015)

Ma questi sono colpi di sole fatti da parrucchiere!


----------



## Simy (23 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma questi sono colpi di sole fatti da parrucchiere!


ovvio mica me li sono fatti da sola


----------



## Traccia (23 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> solo che è una rottura farsi i colpi di sole. sono stata dalla parrucchiera 3 ore... due palle
> 
> questa poi la tolgo


belli!!!!!!!!!
anche alle radici!!!!!!!!
eh, ma dal parrucco!!!!!!!!!! non valeeee
eeeeeeeeeeeeh allora ti piace vincere facile!!!


----------



## Simy (23 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> belli!!!!!!!!!
> anche alle radici!!!!!!!!
> eh, ma dal parrucco!!!!!!!!!! non valeeee
> eeeeeeeeeeeeh allora ti piace vincere facile!!!


lo avevo scritto che andavo dal parrucco...
va bene i mappazzoni casalinghi ma col colore non ce la posso fare


----------



## Traccia (23 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> lo avevo scritto che andavo dal parrucco...
> va bene i mappazzoni casalinghi ma col colore non ce la posso fare


a me l'hennè sta dando tante soddisfazioni...grazie a questo angolo ho avuto la spinta a provare
un casino a metterlo, infatti mi faccio aiutare!!...se vuoi un giorno potrei provare a spalmartelo a te e viceversa
ormai devi attendere però la fine del colore artificiale...sennò fa reazione credo


----------



## Simy (23 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> a me l'hennè sta dando tante soddisfazioni...grazie a questo angolo ho avuto la spinta a provare
> un casino a metterlo, infatti mi faccio aiutare!!...*se vuoi un giorno potrei provare a spalmartelo a te e viceversa
> ormai devi attendere però la fine del colore artificiale*...sennò fa reazione credo


madonna come suona male messa cosi 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> madonna come suona male messa cosi
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Io lo feci in gioventù e lo consiglierei alla mia peggior nemica :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (23 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io lo feci in gioventù e lo consiglierei alla mia peggior nemica :rotfl:




ecco.. paura... :rotfl:


----------



## zanna (23 Marzo 2015)

Ops me cadette ein occhien :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2015)

secondo te guardano i capelli?


----------



## passante (23 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo te guardano i capelli?


m'è caduto l'occhio puramm'è ch'è tutto dire :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2015)

passante ha detto:


> m'è caduto l'occhio puramm'è ch'è tutto dire :rotfl:


ora chiedono se si possono vedere bene le punte dietro dal basso


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ecco qui.


non avevo visto questo barboncino .quando lo hai preso?


----------



## Simy (23 Marzo 2015)

Ora la faccio togliere da perply


----------



## perplesso (23 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Ora la faccio togliere da perply


devo rimuovere anche i quote I suppose


----------



## Simy (23 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> devo rimuovere anche i quote I suppose


Solo la foto dai quote.  Il resto puoi lasciare


----------



## perplesso (23 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Solo la foto dai quote.  Il resto puoi lasciare


per motvi che non so spiegare,il sistema si rifiuta di cancellare l'immagine.   me l'ha fatta togliere senza problemi dai quote,ma non dal post originale.

quindi ho dovuto oscurare per forza l'intero post.

non appena Feather si sveglia,ti rimetto il post depurato dall'immagine.   


peraltro devo capire come mai fa così,avevo avuto lo stesso problema con una foto di Traccia tempo addietro.


----------



## Simy (23 Marzo 2015)

Tranquillo no problem


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> per motvi che non so spiegare,il sistema si rifiuta di cancellare l'immagine.   me l'ha fatta togliere senza problemi dai quote,ma non dal post originale.
> 
> quindi ho dovuto oscurare per forza l'intero post.
> 
> ...


Che figata sta cosa. Me l'immagino che emerge di notte dal sarcofago.


----------



## Traccia (25 Marzo 2015)

cosmetici 
http://www.agronauticosmetics.com/it/

(tratto dal sito di PMaugeri
i creatori di tutto ciò, si definiscono “ *un gruppo di giovani hacker della bellezza*”.
Sono degli esploratori-coltivatori di formule inedite,*100% naturali*, da cui è nata una linea di prodotti che fanno bene *al corpo, allo spirito, all’ambiente.*
Nella loro linea di prodotti ci sono: *creme* corpo, viso giorno e notte, *esfolianti*, *correttore*,*shampoo*, *pettine*, *spazzole* e *spugne* che non contengono
nessun ingrediente di origine animale, né elementi potenzialmente dannosi per la pelle.
Ogni prodotto ha un packaging artistico e originale,*completamente riciclabile*.
Un altro elemento che li rende “ diversi” dai loro competitors e che mi ha profondamente colpita è che *Agronauti Cosmetics* ha deciso di rendere “*open source*” – e quindi accessibile a tutti – quello che di solito viene considerato un patrimonio da custodire gelosamente: *le formulazioni dei prodotti!*
Libere da qualsiasi vincolo di tipo brevettuale, *possono essere migliorate da chiunque decida di contribuire al progetto* e di fatto rappresentano un patrimonio creativo comune con licenza Creative Commons 4.0.
Sentite cosa dice Cristian Melloni, il project manager:
“_Non abbiamo segreti. Anzi. Siamo ben felici di cedere ad altri le chiavi del nostro sapere. Crediamo nell’intelligenza collettiva che rappresenta la vera ricchezza di questo mondo, e nella tecnologia che ci permette di condividerla._ _E in fondo…essere copiati non è forse il maggior sintomo di successo? ”_


----------



## zanna (27 Marzo 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Ops me cadette ein occhien :carneval:


Che tedio ... solo perchè stavo guardandole i capelli


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Che tedio ... solo perchè stavo guardandole i capelli


vabbè sei uno dei fortunati che ha visto no?


----------



## zadig (27 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè sei uno dei fortunati che ha visto no?


visto? Cosa?
Vederevederevedere!


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> visto? Cosa?
> Vederevederevedere!



tu non è che hai bisogno di vedermi in foto eh :rotfl:


----------



## zadig (27 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> per motvi che non so spiegare,il sistema si rifiuta di cancellare l'immagine.   me l'ha fatta togliere senza problemi dai quote,ma non dal post originale.
> 
> quindi ho dovuto oscurare per forza l'intero post.
> 
> ...


se potessi mettere mano all'archivio di lecter... sai quanta gnagna bona?


----------



## zadig (27 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> tu non è che hai bisogno di vedermi in foto eh :rotfl:


ogni lasciata è persa!


----------



## Eliade (28 Marzo 2015)

Ragazze...ho fatto un gel ai semi si lino SPETTACOLARE!! Per nulla bavoso, o meglio, non ai livelli si slimer. 
Che roba! Yeeeeeeeessssss!
Ora me lo vado a spiaccicare sui capelli.


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2015)

Stasera mi sono fatta il rosso intenso della Palette.Non ho ancora asciugato i capelli ma li ha lasciati davvero secchi.Mai successo.Comunque.La domanda è.Chi si ripassa e disegna le sopracciglia?Non ne so nulla e vorrei qualche dritta.Ho visto matite e polveri e rimmel apposta ma...Boh...


----------



## Spot (9 Aprile 2015)

Quanto cavolo vi invidio. Io non so nemmeno stirarmi i capelli. E molte volte bypasso proprio di lavarli, se ho un cappello da calarci sopra.


----------



## drusilla (9 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Stasera mi sono fatta il rosso intenso della Palette.Non ho ancora asciugato i capelli ma li ha lasciati davvero secchi.Mai successo.Comunque.La domanda è.Chi si ripassa e disegna le sopracciglia?Non ne so nulla e vorrei qualche dritta.Ho visto matite e polveri e rimmel apposta ma...Boh...


Io delle volte le ripasso con un pennello biselato con una sorte di ombretto pastoso, specifico per sopraciglia, comprato per provare da un marchio cheap, Astra, e sono rimasta soddisfatta. Io le tengo abbastanza naturali,  le ripasso con la loro vera forma, non correggo niente proprio. Andrebbero pettinate prima, penso.


----------



## drusilla (9 Aprile 2015)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-g2zXVaEqJ...1_10204152209423457_4200820255113882371_n.jpg


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2015)

Le sopracciglia sono importanti. Esistono prodotti diversi. Bisogna provare diversi tipi e poi scegliere quello che si trova più comodo, oltre che adatto a rendere l'effetto.
Da Sephora li fanno provare.


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Quanto cavolo vi invidio. Io non so nemmeno stirarmi i capelli. E molte volte bypasso proprio di lavarli, se ho un cappello da calarci sopra.


Tranquilla.Non linso stirare nemmeno io.Ho mollato io colpo molti anni fa.E poi mi piaccio riccia.Comunque la tinta sembra venuta bene.Molto. Molto rossa.Vediamo domaniPaura


----------



## Spot (9 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Tranquilla.Non linso stirare nemmeno io.Ho mollato io colpo molti anni fa.E poi mi piaccio riccia.Comunque la tinta sembra venuta bene.Molto. Molto rossa.Vediamo domaniPaura


Ad averceli i capelli ricci. 

Comunque rosso mi piace molto. Molto molto figo.


----------



## Mary The Philips (9 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Io delle volte le ripasso con un pennello biselato con una sorte di ombretto pastoso, specifico per sopraciglia, comprato per provare da un marchio cheap, Astra, e sono rimasta soddisfatta. Io le tengo abbastanza naturali,  le ripasso con la loro vera forma, non correggo niente proprio. Andrebbero pettinate prima, penso.


Anch'io usavo una specie di ombretto a matita apposito con la punta spugnosa, ma l'effetto non era per niente naturale, così ho optato per una matita di un colore leggermente più scuro di quello naturale. Tratteggio piccoli punti fino ad ottenere l'effetto desiderato (solo evidenziarle un po' in quanto molto chiare) e poi pettino per uniformare.


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le sopracciglia sono importanti. Esistono prodotti diversi. Bisogna provare diversi tipi e poi scegliere quello che si trova più comodo, oltre che adatto a rendere l'effetto.
> Da Sephora li fanno provare.


Sì,  credo che proveró.
Non ho particolari problemi, sono folte e le tengo un po ad ala di gabbiano ma vorrei...cambiare un po il tono del colore.
Renderle leggermente piú cioccolato.
Poca roba.
Credo che comprerò sia l ombretto pasto so che il rime colorato.
La matita non mi ispira.
A proposito. 
Ho comprato una crema corpo di Omnia botanica mi sembra a 3 euro, all olio di jojoba.
Profumo ottimo e non invadente, si assorbe subito ed é piacevole dopo.
Forse un po leggera per chi ha problemi come me di secchezza della pelle, ma basta potenziale con dell olio di mandorle dolci per esempio che diventa bella nutriente.


----------



## drusilla (9 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Anch'io usavo una specie di ombretto a matita apposito con la punta spugnosa, ma l'effetto non era per niente naturale, così ho optato per una matita di un colore leggermente più scuro di quello naturale. Tratteggio piccoli punti fino ad ottenere l'effetto desiderato (solo evidenziarle un po' in quanto molto chiare) e poi pettino per uniformare.


Che brava! Non so se saprei farlo. In effetti l'ombretto lo uso per la sera o per il ballo, di giorno a volte passo il pennello molto leggermente


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Anch'io usavo una specie di ombretto a matita apposito con la punta spugnosa, ma l'effetto non era per niente naturale, così ho optato per una matita di un colore leggermente più scuro di quello naturale. Tratteggio piccoli punti fino ad ottenere l'effetto desiderato (solo evidenziarle un po' in quanto molto chiare) e poi pettino per uniformare.


Quindi tu matita...
Mmmhhhh


----------



## Minerva (9 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quindi tu matita...
> Mmmhhhh


ciao tebe, tutto bene?


----------



## Mary The Philips (9 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Che brava! Non so se saprei farlo. In effetti l'ombretto lo uso per la sera o per il ballo, di giorno a volte passo il pennello molto leggermente



In realtà non sono molto brava col trucco; sto sperimentando, e osando, parecchio da qualche mese a questa parte. Per la serie "non mi avranno mai morta, e se proprio devo sdraiarmi perchè non mi reggo in piedi, che almeno mi si  veda perfettamente truccata e vestita" :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ciao tebe, tutto bene?


....perché questa domanda?


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2015)

Io trovo comoda la matita. Si impiegano pochi secondi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Aprile 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ragazze...ho fatto un gel ai semi si lino SPETTACOLARE!! Per nulla bavoso, o meglio, non ai livelli si slimer.
> Che roba! Yeeeeeeeessssss!
> Ora me lo vado a spiaccicare sui capelli.


L'ho fatto anche io e se non lo fate sobbollire con i semi ma dopo averlo filtrato è tutto più pratico e tra l'altro i semi si possono utilizzare per altro, tipo il pane.
Comunque: visto che io non ho tantissimissimo tempo e in frigo non posso lasciare nulla che me lo mangiano
vorrei consigliare due prodotti ma adesso non me li ricordo: ricordatemi di ricordarli.
Torno nella cripta.


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> L'ho fatto anche io e se non lo fate sobbollire con i semi ma dopo averlo filtrato è tutto più pratico e tra l'altro i semi si possono utilizzare per altro, tipo il pane.
> Comunque: visto che io non ho tantissimissimo tempo e in frigo* non posso lasciare nulla che me lo mangiano*
> vorrei consigliare due prodotti ma adesso non me li ricordo: ricordatemi di ricordarli.
> Torno nella cripta.


e che hai le cavallette in casa  :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2015)

Ma per capelli dritti e sottili non avete suggerimenti? Tebe diceva che bisogna lavare via residui ma usando cosa?


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma per capelli dritti e sottili non avete suggerimenti? Tebe diceva che bisogna lavare via residui ma usando cosa?


Bruni, mi par di aver capito che qua hanno un sacco di tempo per farsi le robe in casa... e tu ed io... uhm.
Allora, io ti consiglio:
http://www.oficinecleman.it/prodotti/amavital-capelli/capelli-oli-preziosi/shampoo-nutrisplendente/
io uso la linea per i capelli spinaciosi e sono entusiasta.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2015)

Grazie mille  tu sì che  mi capisci! 





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Bruni, mi par di aver capito che qua hanno un sacco di tempo per farsi le robe in casa... e tu ed io... uhm.
> Allora, io ti consiglio:
> http://www.oficinecleman.it/prodotti/amavital-capelli/capelli-oli-preziosi/shampoo-nutrisplendente/
> io uso la linea per i capelli spinaciosi e sono entusiasta.


----------



## Tebe (13 Maggio 2015)

*recensione mascara Chanel "Le volume de Chanel"*

Mah...
Prima cosa negativa.
Non é nero nero, piuttosto un nero asfalto, che sembra quasi grigio scuro.
E io amo i mascara super Dark. 
Seconda cosa negativa.
Durante la giornata, almeno su di me, perde i pezzi e me li ritrovo aggrappati sulle lenti a contatto.
Fastidiosissimo. 
Terza cosa negativa.
Non da volume, o almeno io non me ne accorgo.
Il prezzo, che visti i risultati non é meritato manco per niente. (Io ho un campioncino)
Ora le cose positive.
In effetti allunga. E molto. Non da volume ma rende le ciglia "leggere" e molto lunghe.
Direi che é un mascara da trucco acqua e sapone.
Si toglie abbastanza bene, e non lascia residui.
Ho scoperto essere un top coat accettabile.

Stamattina ho fatto una prova.
Ho messo il mascara Vamp di Deborah mi sembra, e pur non essendone entusiasta, é molto nero, non allunga un cazzo ma da spessore alle ciglia, rendendole corpose.
Beh.
Dopo aver messo il vamp ho dato qualche passata con lo Chanel e in effetti ha allungato.
Mi sono fatta una foto, ora vedo se riesco a postarla.
Domani vi faccio solo quella con Chanel. 


Firmato.
Tebe la regina dei mascara.


----------



## Spot (13 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mah...
> Prima cosa negativa.
> Non é nero nero, piuttosto un nero asfalto, che sembra quasi grigio scuro.
> E io amo i mascara super Dark.
> ...


Wow. Che capacità analitica.
Per me i mascara sono un prodotto insondabile. Ai miei occhi non allungano, non infoltiscono.. colorano le ciglia e basta, e raramente riesco a percepire le differenze tra un prodotto e l'altro.


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2015)

Io mi trovo molto bene con questo della rimmel all'olio di argan


----------



## banshee (13 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mah...
> Prima cosa negativa.
> Non é nero nero, piuttosto un nero asfalto, che sembra quasi grigio scuro.
> E io amo i mascara super Dark.
> ...


io ho comprato Black Out di Dior, mi sono trovata MALISSIMO. pennello troppo cicciotto, il mascara è papposo da morire, lo mettevo sulle ciglia e venivano tutti i grumi..

l'ho regalato ad una mia amica che ha tempo e pazienza  e l'ha diluito e cambiato pennello...


----------



## Tebe (13 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Io mi trovo molto bene con questo della rimmel all'olio di argan


Fatti una foto agli occhi quando lo metti.
Se non sbaglio è nuovo


----------



## free (13 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mah...
> Prima cosa negativa.
> Non é nero nero, piuttosto un nero asfalto, che sembra quasi grigio scuro.
> E io amo i mascara super Dark.
> ...


dov'è? mi hanno detto che hai occhi bellissimi


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2015)

*io uso questo*


----------



## Tebe (13 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> dov'è? mi hanno detto che hai occhi bellissimi


Non ho ancora postato la foto perché è sul Tablet.
Ora provo a farla dallo smartphone


----------



## ologramma (13 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ho ancora postato la foto perché è sul Tablet.
> Ora provo a farla dallo smartphone


Finalmente


----------



## Homer (13 Maggio 2015)

Io per il volume uso questo:







ed il risultato è questo:






Lo vendono da Kiko, reparto cessi.....


----------



## free (13 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Io per il volume uso questo:
> 
> 
> View attachment 10186
> ...



:unhappy:
invece di fare lo scemo, non potresti cortesemente aiutare la Tebe a postare la foto??


----------



## Homer (13 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> :unhappy:
> invece di fare lo scemo, non potresti cortesemente aiutare la Tebe a postare la foto??


Che posso fare?? Di cosa ha bisogno??


----------



## free (13 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Che posso fare?? Di cosa ha bisogno??



ma che ne so...non riesce a mettere la foto dei suoi occhi!


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Io per il volume uso questo:
> 
> 
> View attachment 10186
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (13 Maggio 2015)

Non è che si veda molto.
Meglio quella del Tablet.
Vabbè.


----------



## Homer (13 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non è che si veda molto.
> Meglio quella del Tablet.
> Vabbè.


Che versione di Photoshop usi?? :rotfl::rotfl:

P.S. Complimenti per gli occhi :singleeye:


----------



## Tebe (13 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma che ne so...non riesce a mettere la foto dei suoi occhi!


Ma non avevo fatto le foto da cellulare!
Erano sul Tablet, Cristo.
Ora le ho fatte con il mio fantastico smartphone e le ho postate.
Donna di poca fede.


----------



## Tebe (13 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Che versione di Photoshop usi?? :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> P.S. Complimenti per gli occhi :singleeye:


Kreti.
È la luce led che spara.
Poi certo.
Ho levigato tutte le rughe, la palpebra cadente eccetera.
Ora posto le vene varicose per daniele34


----------



## Homer (13 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma non avevo fatto le foto da cellulare!
> Erano sul Tablet, Cristo.
> *Ora le ho fatte con il mio fantastico smartphone e le ho postate.*
> Donna di poca fede.



Se il tuo "fantastico smartphone" fa quelle foto, hai acquistato una porcata, fattelo dire....


----------



## Tebe (13 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Se il tuo "fantastico smartphone" fa quelle foto, hai acquistato una porcata, fattelo dire....


In effetti la macchina fotografica davanti non è il massimo.
Ma n quella standard invece.
Le fa benissimo pur non essendo il top.


----------



## free (13 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma non avevo fatto le foto da cellulare!
> Erano sul Tablet, Cristo.
> Ora le ho fatte con il mio fantastico smartphone e le ho postate.
> Donna di poca fede.



osti che gattona!

belli, complimentoni
avessi io occhi così e altri millemila difetti in meno sarei perfetta


----------



## Homer (13 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Kreti.
> È la luce led che spara.
> Poi certo.
> Ho levigato tutte le rughe, la palpebra cadente eccetera.
> Ora posto le vene varicose per daniele34



Le rughe le hai sapientemente nascoste con una ciocca di capelli ricci.....:up:


P.S:  Ma che cazzo ci faccio in un 3D di sole donne......vabbè....vado via, scusate l'intromissione


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> osti che gattona!
> 
> belli, complimentoni
> avessi io occhi così e altri millemila difetti in meno sarei perfetta


ndo scappi?? mo tocca a te...
anzi tocca a tutte dopo aver messo il rimmel


----------



## banshee (13 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Le rughe le hai sapientemente nascoste con una ciocca di capelli ricci.....:up:
> 
> 
> P.S:  Ma che cazzo ci faccio in un 3D di sole donne......vabbè....vado via, scusate l'intromissione


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (13 Maggio 2015)

Questa la fotocamera davanti.
Un acero rosso al mattino con le gocce di brina.


----------



## banshee (13 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non è che si veda molto.
> Meglio quella del Tablet.
> Vabbè.


hai dei bellissimi occhi 

sinceramente però ho notato più l'eyeliner del mascara, che cosa usi? io nso bona :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (13 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ndo scappi?? mo tocca a te...
> anzi tocca a tutte dopo aver messo il rimmel



ne metto poco, però uso la matita nera alla Loren, con la riga allungatissima
e non ho un cell adatto, il mio va ancora a petrolio


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ndo scappi?? mo tocca a te...
> anzi tocca a tutte dopo aver messo il rimmel


Io passo, ho gli occhi di merda che vanno all'ingiù tipo cane bastonato...
Un dramma.
E poi tanto non mi sono mettere manco il correttore...


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io passo, ho gli occhi di merda che vanno all'ingiù tipo cane bastonato...
> Un dramma.
> E poi tanto non mi sono mettere manco il correttore...


Non è vero. Hai occhi espressivi e un grand bel sorriso vero.

Ecco. Ovviamente se si hanno gli occhi della tristezza nn c è rimmel che tenga...e poi io nn lo metto sotto perche ho le coglia troppo lunghe.

Pero nn appiccica ne incolla ne fa grumi

In piu io ho gli occhi storti


----------



## Tebe (13 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> hai dei bellissimi occhi
> 
> sinceramente però ho notato più l'eyeliner del mascara, che cosa usi? io nso bona :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


È una matita nera. Niente eyeliner.
Non sono brava nemmeno io a metterlo.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non è che si veda molto.
> Meglio quella del Tablet.
> Vabbè.


Ammazza tebe...ammazza tebe


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Non è vero. Hai occhi espressivi e un grand bel sorriso vero.


Un paio di estetiste mi hanno detto che i miei occhi sono una rogna... e dicono che piuttosto che trucchi e matite è meglio un piegaciglia e basta...che il mascara è pure troppo, poi sembrano capelli...


----------



## Vincent Vega (13 Maggio 2015)

hai capito Tebe e Caciottina....


----------



## Homer (13 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Non è vero. Hai occhi espressivi e un grand bel sorriso vero.
> 
> Ecco. Ovviamente se si hanno gli occhi della tristezza nn c è rimmel che tenga...e poi io nn lo metto sotto perche ho le coglia troppo lunghe.
> 
> ...


Chiamalo scemo il Bender.....:carneval:


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Chiamalo scemo il Bender.....:carneval:


Bender ragazzi e' un signore, un gentiluomo. lasciatevelo dire


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Non è vero. Hai occhi espressivi e un grand bel sorriso vero.
> 
> Ecco. Ovviamente se si hanno gli occhi della tristezza nn c è rimmel che tenga...e poi io nn lo metto sotto perche ho le coglia troppo lunghe.
> 
> ...


che gran figa!
Ora ho capito perchè Homer si aggira da queste parti.. e non mi chiama!


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Questa la fotocamera davanti.
> Un acero rosso al mattino con le gocce di brina.


invece della merce ci fai vedere un albero?


----------



## Tebe (13 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Ammazza tebe...ammazza tebe


Ammazza pure a te.
Che poi non hai gli occhi storti.
Pure a me sono venuti storti  guardando fisso nella fotocamera.
E non li ho decisamente storti.


----------



## Homer (13 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> che gran figa!
> Ora ho capito perchè Homer si aggira da queste parti.. e non mi chiama!


Zadig scusa.....ho visto che eri impegnato nelle selezioni di MasterFuckSimy e non ho voluto distrarti, ma ti giuro che da qui a breve ti avrei chiamato.....:singleeye::singleeye:


----------



## Homer (13 Maggio 2015)




----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ammazza pure a te.
> Che poi non hai gli occhi storti.
> Pure a me sono venuti storti  guardando fisso nella fotocamera.
> E non li ho decisamente storti.


oooooooh!


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> View attachment 10193


questi sì che sono occhi magnetici.


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Zadig scusa.....ho visto che eri impegnato nelle selezioni di MasterFuckSimy e non ho voluto distrarti, ma ti giuro che da qui a breve ti avrei chiamato.....:singleeye::singleeye:


ma il tempo per una sbavatina lo trovo sempre...


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ma il tempo per una sbavatina lo trovo sempre...


hai visto che forumiste che abbiamo? mica pizza e fichi.


----------



## Homer (13 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> hai visto che forumiste che abbiamo? mica pizza e fichi.


Concordo :up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Concordo :up:


se io fossi un uomo qui mi girerebbe la testa, con quegli occhioni.
Dico sul serio, proprio belle.


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se io fossi un uomo qui mi girerebbe la testa, con quegli occhioni.
> Dico sul serio, proprio belle.


ringraziate che sono felicemente accoppiato e fedele, sennò i tentativi di tacchinamento si sprecavano!


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ringraziate che sono felicemente accoppiato e fedele, sennò i tentativi di tacchinamento si sprecavano!


ah beh, ringrazieranno loro. A me mica me tacchinavi. O sei ipovedente?


----------



## Homer (13 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se io fossi un uomo qui mi girerebbe la testa, con quegli occhioni.
> Dico sul serio, proprio belle.


A me girano le palle stare dall'altra parte del video....


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah beh, ringrazieranno loro. A me mica me tacchinavi. O sei ipovedente?


e che ne sai? Magari tacchinandoti mi instilleresti qualcosa che mi fa diventare meno minus habens...  

Poi che ne so quanti anni hai? E nemmeno tu sai quanti ne ho io...
Sono cose irrilevanti dato lo scopo non venatorio del mio essere qui.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> e che ne sai? Magari tacchinandoti mi instilleresti qualcosa che mi fa diventare meno minus habens...
> 
> Poi che ne so quanti anni hai? E nemmeno tu sai quanti ne ho io...
> Sono cose irrilevanti dato lo scopo non venatorio del mio essere qui.


Quindi ti dovrei tacchinare io perchè tu sei qui per tacchinare?
Ma se io ti tacchino e tu non vuoi essere tacchinato, mi rifiuti a prescindere dai bargigli?
Vuoi dire che non è perchè sono tardona che mi rifiuti??????
Ma io ti tacchino subito!!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> A me girano le palle stare dall'altra parte del video....


ma dietro ci sono solo i cavi, sai?


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Quindi ti dovrei tacchinare io perchè tu sei qui per tacchinare?
> Ma se io ti tacchino e tu non vuoi essere tacchinato, mi rifiuti a prescindere dai bargigli?
> Vuoi dire che non è perchè sono tardona che mi rifiuti??????
> Ma io ti tacchino subito!!!!


che hai la sindrome della geisha non ci credo manco se lo vedo, neh!


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> che hai la sindrome della geisha non ci credo manco se lo vedo, neh!


no ma quale geisha , oh?
adesso mi vado a spalmare di svitol poi comincio il tacchinaggio, esto paratus.


----------



## Homer (13 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma dietro ci sono solo i cavi, sai?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: scema....


----------



## Tebe (13 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no ma quale geisha , oh?
> adesso mi vado a spalmare di svitol poi comincio il tacchinaggio, esto paratus.


Paura il tacchinaggio esto paratus.
Paura fifissima.

Ma una foto dei gomiti rugosi la volete?

Chiamate Daniele 34...


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Paura il tacchinaggio esto paratus.
> Paura fifissima.
> 
> Ma una foto dei gomiti rugosi la volete?
> ...


facciamo vedere chi siamo: una bella foto del tricipite flaccido ballonzolante tipo ala di pollo!
Lì si vede il vero uomo!


----------



## Mary The Philips (13 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non è che si veda molto.
> Meglio quella del Tablet.
> Vabbè.


Il mascara mi sa che è una chiavica, ma i tuoi occhi sono uno spettacolo . E pure quelli di caciotta.


----------



## Tebe (13 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> facciamo vedere chi siamo: una bella foto del tricipite flaccido ballonzolante tipo ala di pollo!
> Lì si vede il vero uomo!


Son d accordo.
Ora me lo fotografo.


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2015)

Non si vede granché bene. .. poi ci riprovo


----------



## Homer (13 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Non si vede granché bene. .. poi ci riprovo View attachment 10197


Ammazza che gnocca......e siamo a tre....su tre 

Ma che cazzo ci fate su un forum di tradimenti?? Gnoccatravels è il posto che fa per voi.....:facepalm::facepalm:

P.S. Io ho messo la mia ma non ho ancora ricevuto nessun mp....


----------



## Vincent Vega (13 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Non si vede granché bene. .. poi ci riprovo View attachment 10197


e vabbè...ditelo allora...


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no ma quale geisha , oh?
> adesso mi vado a spalmare di svitol poi comincio il tacchinaggio, esto paratus.


è sleale, lo svitol mi attizza!


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Non si vede granché bene. .. poi ci riprovo View attachment 10197


oh, ecco l'unico modo per guardarti gli occhi!


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> e vabbè...ditelo allora...


Vincent... in quanto tacchinatore ufficiale sei autorizzato a sbilanciarti, anche perchè simy provoca e mostra una parte della merce...


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Son d accordo.
> Ora me lo fotografo.


non sfidatemi o posto la foto dei miei possenti lardominali, eh!


----------



## Tebe (13 Maggio 2015)

Improvvisamente questo 3d si é animato di ometti.
Strano. 
Quando cominceremo a recensire le creme per il decolté che succede?




Maniaci


----------



## Tebe (13 Maggio 2015)

Simy che ombretto hai?


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Simy che ombretto hai?


l'ombretto nun se po' guardà...


----------



## Mary The Philips (13 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Non si vede granché bene. .. poi ci riprovo View attachment 10197








Aòòòòòòò!!! Ma te sei 'mpazzita??????



Porca puttana, t'ho già detto che se fossi un uomo m'innamorerei perdutamente di te, ma con questa foto mi fai capitolare definitivamente 

Simy, complimenti davvero: occhi stupendi 


Volevo postare una foto del tricipite ma mi avete fatto passare la voglia, troppa gnocca gggiovine in circolo  .


----------



## Spot (13 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Non si vede granché bene. .. poi ci riprovo View attachment 10197


Azz, questa è da allegare al 3d per le candidature.


----------



## Dalida (13 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> *Improvvisamente questo 3d si é animato di ometti.*
> Strano.
> Quando cominceremo a recensire le creme per il decolté che succede?
> 
> ...


le extension alle ciglia interessavano solo chiara e fiammetta.
:carneval:


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Simy che ombretto hai?


Uno degli ultimi usciti in crema di kiko. Stasera ti do il numero


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2015)

Ammazza quanti complimenti. .. grazie


----------



## Tebe (13 Maggio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Aòòòòòòò!!! Ma te sei 'mpazzita??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no no.
Io sono tardona. 
Ora posto il braccino cadente.


----------



## Tebe (13 Maggio 2015)

Al volo in stazione.
Notare il mollettone dorato.


----------



## Tebe (13 Maggio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Aòòòòòòò!!! Ma te sei 'mpazzita??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mary, non ho mai beccato tanto come da quando sono andata in menopausa.


Buttate


----------



## Tebe (13 Maggio 2015)

Appena arrivo a casa Vi posto una foto che Vi farà raccapricciare.
Una foto mia ovviamente.
Vietata ai sensibili.
:carneval:


----------



## drusilla (13 Maggio 2015)

Siete matte! bellissime ma matte[emoji2]


----------



## Tebe (13 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Siete matte! bellissime ma matte[emoji2]


Facce vede l uocchi e il braccino


----------



## drusilla (13 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Facce vede l uocchi e il braccino


Ambidue troppo cadenti [emoji2]


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2015)

Solo per intenditori e cultori del genere.



Spoiler












Ciao Benny!! :carneval:
Tanto qui non legge...

Come cazzo si truccano occhi così?? Non si truccano. Punto.


----------



## Spot (13 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Al volo in stazione.
> Notare il mollettone dorato.


Che bicipite da schianto :rotfl:


----------



## Mary The Philips (13 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mary, non ho mai beccato tanto come da quando sono andata in menopausa.
> 
> 
> Buttate




Me fai morì :rotfl:


Mo te faccio raccapricciare io. 

Tricipite in movimento (ce poi studià sopra pè l'esame di anatomia1 a medicina muhauahuauhahahau!!!!) :





Tricipite in relax (cioè che pare normale):


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Solo per intenditori e cultori del genere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicka è roscia?
Apprezzo gli occhiali; molto da schizzo, very good!


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> Nicka è roscia?
> Apprezzo gli occhiali; molto da schizzo, very good!


Nera e rossa...


----------



## drusilla (13 Maggio 2015)

Ci sto provando ma soprattutto il selfie del bicipite non mi vieneeeee


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2015)

Bella nicka


----------



## Spot (13 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Nera e rossa...


Figo! Mi piace!


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2015)

Da questa forse l'effetto si vede meglio


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Nera e rossa...


sembri un'altra persona rispetto all'altra foto.
Qui sei nicka-hyde?


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Bella nicka


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ci sto provando ma soprattutto il selfie del bicipite non mi vieneeeee


aspè, ti faccio quello alle tette!


----------



## drusilla (13 Maggio 2015)

Che fighe!!


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> sembri un'altra persona rispetto all'altra foto.
> Qui sei nicka-hyde?


E' colpa dell'occhiale...
Sì, qui sono Hyde!!!


----------



## Spot (13 Maggio 2015)

Poi c'è chi ha dei bicipiti totalmente non pervenuti.


----------



## sienne (13 Maggio 2015)

Ciao

con tutte le immagini, alla fine, si potrebbe metterle assieme e farne una ... 


sienne


----------



## Spot (13 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> con tutte le immagini, alla fine, si potrebbe metterle assieme e farne una ...
> 
> ...


azz. E' un'idea. Però servirebbero un po' di bocche e qualche naso.


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> con tutte le immagini, alla fine, si potrebbe metterle assieme e farne una ...
> 
> ...


sono quasi tutti occhi.. che vuoi fare... la Medusa?


----------



## zadig (13 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> View attachment 10206
> 
> Poi c'è chi ha dei bicipiti totalmente non pervenuti.


sempre più grossi dei miei...


----------



## sienne (13 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> azz. E' un'idea. Però servirebbero un po' di bocche e qualche naso.



Ciao

stiamo all'inizio ... chi lo sa. Ma hai ragione. 
Un collage, potrebbe essere simpatico. 


sienne


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> sempre più grossi dei miei...


Zadighino...ma hai visto il nostro nuovo utente!? Sto aspettando che scriva...


----------



## sienne (13 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> sono quasi tutti occhi.. che vuoi fare... la Medusa?



Ciao

non fare il timidone. 
Di te sarebbe interessante un ginocchio o un orecchio. 
Scegli. 


sienne


----------



## Tebe (13 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> con tutte le immagini, alla fine, si potrebbe metterle assieme e farne una ...
> 
> ...


Non fare quella che passa di qui per caso e posta pure tu l uocchi. 
Anche uno basta.


----------



## drusilla (13 Maggio 2015)

....deleted...


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Azz, questa è da allegare al 3d per le candidature.


Dici? Ne ho messa pure un'altra


----------



## Spot (13 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non fare il timidone.
> Di te sarebbe interessante un ginocchio o un orecchio.
> ...


In effetti, tutti e due postate qualcosa.

Se esce abbastanza materiale per il collage ci penso io.


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non fare quella che passa di qui per caso e posta pure tu l uocchi.
> Anche uno basta.


Hai visto l'altra? L'effetto del mascara si vede meglio


----------



## sienne (13 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non fare quella che passa di qui per caso e posta pure tu l uocchi.
> Anche uno basta.



Ciao

avevo come avatar un mio occhio per qualche giorno. 
Ho già dato ...  ... 

Però, si può fare. Ma caspita, io sono piena di lentiggini pure sulle palpabre.



sienne


----------



## Spot (13 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> avevo come avatar un mio occhio per qualche giorno.
> Ho già dato ...  ...
> ...


lentiggini :inlove:


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Non è vero. Hai occhi espressivi e un grand bel sorriso vero.
> 
> Ecco. Ovviamente se si hanno gli occhi della tristezza nn c è rimmel che tenga...e poi io nn lo metto sotto perche ho le coglia troppo lunghe.
> 
> ...


sei bellissima


----------



## Mary The Philips (13 Maggio 2015)

Ammazza quanto siete belle tutte


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Non si vede granché bene. .. poi ci riprovo View attachment 10197


Bellissimi.


----------



## Spot (13 Maggio 2015)

Cavoli, gli occhioni della caciottina me li ero persi. Macchè storti, hanno una forma e un colore molto belli.


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' colpa dell'occhiale...
> Sì, qui sono Hyde!!!


ma non è vero che eri così alla cena ed eri tranquillissima a parte la parentesi del bagno


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Bellissimi.


Grazie 

Anche i tuoi....e non è vero che sono storti


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Solo per intenditori e cultori del genere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rassicurante:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spot (13 Maggio 2015)

Io voglio vedere gli occhietti della sienne.


----------



## Tebe (13 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Io voglio vedere gli occhietti della sienne.


E tu che ci fai vedere?
Posta l uocchi pure tu.


----------



## Tebe (13 Maggio 2015)

Simy, il mascara é davvero bello.
Mi sa che lo provo


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> E tu che ci fai vedere?
> Posta l uocchi pure tu.


Ho comprato un aggeggio che tu ci succhi dentro e ti gonfia le labbra. È un cazzetto rosso di plastixa


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Non si vede granché bene. .. poi ci riprovo View attachment 10197


ah però


----------



## Tebe (13 Maggio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ammazza quanto *SIAMO* belle tutte View attachment 10211


Edit


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Io per il volume uso questo:
> 
> 
> View attachment 10186
> ...


sei un grande, mi hai patto piegare:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (13 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Ho comprato un aggeggio che tu ci succhi dentro e ti gonfia le labbra. È un cazzetto rosso di plastixa


Noooooooooooooooooooooooo,  non USARLO! 
In rete ho letto robe raccapriccianti!


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Noooooooooooooooooooooooo,  non USARLO!
> In rete ho letto robe raccapriccianti!


Oddio lo sto usando ogni tanto:unhappy:
Che hai letto????


----------



## Tebe (13 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> non sfidatemi o posto la foto dei miei possenti lardominali, eh!


Io sto aspettando


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> hai capito Tebe e Caciottina....


mi sembra che le loro foto non ti diano fastidio vero


----------



## Tebe (13 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Oddio lo sto usando ogni tanto:unhappy:
> Che hai letto????


http://www.beautyandthecity.it/2015...coriazioni-per-gonfiarsi-le-labbra-fai-da-te/


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Simy, il mascara é davvero bello.
> Mi sa che lo provo


Io mi trovo bene. Ma ho già le ciglia abbastanza lunghe come dotazione di serie


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ah però


Paura?


----------



## drusilla (13 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Oddio lo sto usando ogni tanto:unhappy:
> Che hai letto????


https://youtu.be/xTHEts2swoE


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se io fossi un uomo *qui mi girerebbe la testa*, con quegli occhioni.
> Dico sul serio, proprio belle.


concordo


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> rassicurante:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ti pesto.


----------



## Spot (13 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> E tu che ci fai vedere?
> Posta l uocchi pure tu.



Mi stavo attrezzando.



drusilla ha detto:


> https://youtu.be/xTHEts2swoE


L'avevo visto quello. Porca paletta. :rotfl:


----------



## drusilla (13 Maggio 2015)

Belle! Siamo tradite ma peggio per loro va!![emoji12] [emoji12]


----------



## Tebe (13 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Belle! Siamo tradite ma peggio per loro va!![emoji12] [emoji12]


Appunto.


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> View attachment 10212
> Mi stavo attrezzando.
> 
> 
> L'avevo visto quello. Porca paletta. :rotfl:



bellissima!


siamo tutte gnocche


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Belle! Siamo tradite ma peggio per loro va!![emoji12] [emoji12]



infatti


----------



## sienne (13 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> View attachment 10212
> Mi stavo attrezzando.
> 
> 
> L'avevo visto quello. Porca paletta. :rotfl:


Ciao 

Bella. Molto bella!


Sienne il


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2015)

Gli occhi sono veramente belli...


----------



## geko (13 Maggio 2015)




----------



## Spot (13 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Bella. Molto bella!
> 
> ...


Sienne.. Sienne.. Io ce l'ho con te, tira fuori le foto 



drusilla ha detto:


> Belle! Siamo tradite ma peggio per loro va!![emoji12] [emoji12]


Vero :up::up:
Le corna ci donano solo carisma e fascino


----------



## Spot (13 Maggio 2015)

geko ha detto:


>


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2015)

geko ha detto:


>


gekino :inlove:


----------



## sienne (13 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Sienne.. Sienne.. Io ce l'ho con te, tira fuori le foto
> 
> 
> Vero :up::up:
> Le corna ci donano solo carisma e fascino



Ciao


 ... arriveranno ... 
Appena arrivo a casa. 


sienne


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2015)

geko ha detto:


>


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Paura?


ma no semplicemente non me lo aspettavo


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> http://www.beautyandthecity.it/2015...coriazioni-per-gonfiarsi-le-labbra-fai-da-te/


A me nn ha fatto cosi pero anzi..
Vengon belle


----------



## Bender (13 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> A me nn ha fatto cosi pero anzi..
> Vengon belle


tu non hai bisogno di nulla sei bellissima anche senza trucco e in pigiama 
forse stai anche meglio acqua e sapone


----------



## Caciottina (13 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> tu non hai bisogno di nulla sei bellissima anche senza trucco e in pigiama
> forse stai anche meglio acqua e sapone


Grazie matti:mexican:


----------



## Alessandra (13 Maggio 2015)

*e' vero*

Caciottina e' bellissima e simpaticissima


----------



## Alessandra (13 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Sienne.. Sienne.. Io ce l'ho con te, tira fuori le foto
> 
> 
> Vero :up::up:
> Le corna ci donano solo carisma e fascino


E' vero, ragazze 
Che occhi strepitosi tutte Quante!
Che sfigati questi uomini che ci tradiscono, mollano ect....


----------



## Alessandra (13 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> A me nn ha fatto cosi pero anzi..
> Vengon belle


Ma te non hai mica bisogno di bombarti le labbra


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Figo! Mi piace!


Uhhh, non avevo letto!!! Grazie!! 
Semplicemente CrazyColor...
Una volta li ho fatti arancioni, da un po' li faccio rosso come in foto!


----------



## Caciottina (14 Maggio 2015)

Evvai coi trici o bici?
Boh cmq ve meno a tutti


----------



## Bender (14 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Evvai coi trici o bici?
> Boh View attachment 10213*cmq ve meno a tutti*


 
prima devi riprendere il peso di prima e rimetterti in forze
sono bici, i trici sono sull'esterno delle braccia


----------



## ologramma (14 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Evvai coi trici o bici?
> Boh View attachment 10213cmq ve meno a tutti


Fortuna che si vedono le dita con lo smalto delle unghie se no potevi passare per un uomo


----------



## zadig (14 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Evvai coi trici o bici?
> Boh View attachment 10213cmq ve meno a tutti


che papagna di bici!

Aò, ma di pettorali non se ne parla mai?


----------



## zadig (14 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> tu non hai bisogno di nulla sei bellissima anche senza trucco e in pigiama
> forse stai anche meglio acqua e sapone


dice il saggio: meglio caciottella nuda che bender vestito a festa.


----------



## ivanl (14 Maggio 2015)

Complimenti a tutte, siete davvero tutte molto belle. Occhi birichini, quelli di Tebe 
comunque davvero belle tutte!


----------



## Caciottina (14 Maggio 2015)

ologramma ha detto:


> Fortuna che si vedono le dita con lo smalto delle unghie se no potevi passare per un uomo


Hahahahahshshau grazie lo prendo come un complimento...oh ma 17 anni di ginnastica artistica eh...


----------



## Traccia (14 Maggio 2015)

Donne!
nun ve posso lascià sole un attimo che me infervorate, infocate, ingrifate così i maschietti del forum. 
Mai visti tanti omini in questo angolino...


----------



## zadig (14 Maggio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Donne!
> nun ve posso lascià sole un attimo che me infervorate, infocate, ingrifate così i maschietti del forum.
> Mai visti tanti omini in questo angolino...


meglio questo thread che quello delle "canne al vento" di Danny...


----------



## Caciottina (14 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> che papagna di bici!
> 
> Aò, ma di pettorali non se ne parla mai?


Questa è rendita dal 2007..ehh...


----------



## ologramma (14 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Hahahahahshshau grazie lo prendo come un complimento...oh ma 17 anni di ginnastica artistica eh...


è sempre un complimento ecco perchè si spiega quel piccolo rigonfiamento sul barccio con tutta la ginnastica che hai fatto ma penso che tu sia dolce e delicata :up:


----------



## Caciottina (14 Maggio 2015)

ologramma ha detto:


> è sempre un complimento ecco perchè si spiega quel piccolo rigonfiamento sul barccio con tutta la ginnastica che hai fatto ma penso che tu sia dolce e delicata :up:


Dolce si...delicata un po meno


----------



## ologramma (14 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Dolce si...delicata un po meno


L'ho detto mi sembra che si vede dal rigonfiamento, immagino le gambe con i salti che facevi quindi prive di quella cosa che fa terrore alle donne:up:


----------



## zadig (14 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Dolce si...delicata un po meno


gnocca e matta come un cavallo imbizzarrito!


----------



## Caciottina (14 Maggio 2015)

ologramma ha detto:


> L'ho detto mi sembra che si vede dal rigonfiamento, immagino le gambe con i salti che facevi quindi prive di quella cosa che fa terrore alle donne:up:


La cellulosi dici? Mai conosciuta.


----------



## Caciottina (14 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> gnocca e matta come un cavallo imbizzarrito!


Ma noi vorremmo vedere i bici maschi e gli occhi maschi


----------



## ologramma (14 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> La cellulosi dici? Mai conosciuta.


lo vedi che ho ragione  lo sport e l'atletica sono un toccasana per quella cosa brutta e poco bella da vedere , ma quasi tutte dopo il matrimonio e figli iniziano piano piano e quindi si arrovellano con le diete, massaggi e sport ma sono poche quelle che rimangono come erano da fanciulle, poi non ti dico noi maschi che fine facciamo


----------



## Tessa (14 Maggio 2015)

Belle tutte!

Tebe hai fatto il patto col diavolo. Cosa gli hai promesso?
Qui mi sa che Mattia passa per l'anziano, di fianco a te.


----------



## banshee (14 Maggio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Belle tutte!
> 
> Tebe hai fatto il patto col diavolo. Cosa gli hai promesso?
> Qui mi sa che Mattia passa per l'anziano, di fianco a te.


Tebe scusa ma quanti anni hai?  se posso permettermi di chiedertelo..


----------



## ologramma (14 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Ma noi vorremmo vedere i bici maschi e gli occhi maschi


ne metto uno tanto l'altro è eguale e  di quello che non si vede non ti perdi niente


----------



## banshee (14 Maggio 2015)

comunque avete tutte begli occhi :inlove: complimenti!!

per quanto riguarda i mascara, l'effetto che mi piace di più è quello di simy  è Rimmel vè?


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> comunque avete tutte begli occhi :inlove: complimenti!!
> 
> per quanto riguarda i mascara, l'effetto che mi piace di più è quello di simy  è Rimmel vè?


yes, rimmel "wonderfull" con olio di argan


----------



## zadig (14 Maggio 2015)

ologramma ha detto:


> ne metto uno tanto l'altro è eguale e  di quello che non si vede non ti perdi niente
> http://i59.tinypic.com/4t4ikw.jpg


ecco, ora mi si è smosciato tutto...
Comunque sono peggio di te.


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Ma noi vorremmo vedere i bici maschi e gli occhi maschi


con o senza mascara?


----------



## banshee (14 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> yes, rimmel "wonderfull" con olio di argan


io uso uno della Revlon, non gli avrei dato due lire bucate ed è molto meglio del Blackout di Dior e di nmila altri che ho provato...


----------



## ologramma (14 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ecco, ora mi si è smosciato tutto...
> Comunque sono peggio di te.


Non volevo essere erotico ma almeno io l'ho messo solo un occhio tu invece che fai?


----------



## zadig (14 Maggio 2015)

ologramma ha detto:


> Non volevo essere erotico ma almeno io l'ho messo solo un occhio tu invece che fai?


io passo, non ho niente di bello da mostrare!


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io uso uno della Revlon, non gli avrei dato due lire bucate ed è molto meglio del Blackout di Dior e di nmila altri che ho provato...


quale?


----------



## Tebe (14 Maggio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Belle tutte!
> 
> Tebe hai fatto il patto col diavolo. Cosa gli hai promesso?
> Qui mi sa che Mattia passa per l'anziano, di fianco a te.


Ah ahahahah. 
Grazie.
Si. Decisamente patto con il diavolo.
Diciamo che anche Mattia dimostra leggermente meno ma ci danno piú o meno la stessa età. 
La kretinite é un potente antirughe.
ora vi posto la recensione di un mascara di Guerlain che devo dire...ottimo.


----------



## Tebe (14 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Tebe scusa ma quanti anni hai?  se posso permettermi di chiedertelo..


Colpo di scena!
Tebe confessa l età!
Diciamo tra i 40  e i 50 piú vicina ai 50.


----------



## banshee (14 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> quale?


questo:


----------



## banshee (14 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Colpo di scena!
> Tebe confessa l età!
> Diciamo tra i 40  e i 50 piú vicina ai 50.




dalle foto che hai messo ti davo molto ma molto meno... ma veramente... tipo 37/38...

stra complimenti oh :carneval:


----------



## Tebe (14 Maggio 2015)

*recensione mascara Guerlain " Cils d' enfer volume"*

Mi piace.
A differenza del mascara Chanel che non é nero nero e piuttosto liquido, questo é proprio Black e ha una consistenza pastosa ma non fa grumi.
si stende bene, bisogna dare almeno tre passate e lo scovolino è di silicone a trame corte.
vi farà una foto.
Avvolge bene le ciglia, in effetti da volume ma non allunga come Chanel. 
Per ora promosso.
Vediamo se durante il giorno perde i pezzi.
ora vi posto le foto.


----------



## Tebe (14 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> dalle foto che hai messo ti davo molto ma molto meno... ma veramente... tipo 37/38...
> 
> stra complimenti oh :carneval:


Me li danno anche dal vivo.
Ná tragedia.
Becco piú adesso che a venti anni.


----------



## Tebe (14 Maggio 2015)

*foto mascara Guerlain*

Ecco qui.
Non so il prezzo del mascara, ora lo chiedo. E non ho messo la matita nera.


----------



## Bender (14 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Ma noi vorremmo vedere i bici maschi e gli occhi maschi


----------



## ivanl (14 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Me li danno anche dal vivo.
> Ná tragedia.
> Becco piú adesso che a venti anni.


seee, come no...mia moglie ha la tua stessa eta', anche lei sembra una decina d'anni piu' giovane e dice le stesse cose che dici tu...poi si vede che, invece, le fa molto piacere quando succede


----------



## Caciottina (14 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> View attachment 10217
> View attachment 10219


bravo matti, fai un po il diapason e dagli il LA' a questi men!!!!


----------



## Caciottina (14 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ecco qui.
> Non so il prezzo del mascara, ora lo chiedo. E non ho messo la matita nera.


ma ti metti le gocce di arancia negli occhi?


----------



## banshee (14 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi piace.
> A differenza del mascara Chanel che non é nero nero e piuttosto liquido, questo é proprio Black e ha una consistenza pastosa ma non fa grumi.
> si stende bene, bisogna dare almeno tre passate e lo scovolino è di silicone a trame corte.
> vi farà una foto.
> ...


sei davvero la regina dei mascara :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

allora dammi un consiglio se ti va. io ho le ciglia molto lunghe, ma sono molto sottili e soprattutto sono chiare hanno la punta bionda :blank: (assurdo io sono castana)
 quindi struccata sembro senza ciglia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

cerco un mascara bello nero, che colori molto bene.. non le deve allungare sennò fa effetto bambola, ma infoltire perché sono sottili..

consigli?


----------



## Tebe (14 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma ti metti le gocce di arancia negli occhi?


Gocce di arancia?
Negli OCCHI? 
Per fare cosa?


----------



## Caciottina (14 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Gocce di arancia?
> Negli OCCHI?
> Per fare cosa?


BRILLARE


----------



## Caciottina (14 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> BRILLARE


IO LO FACCIO SOMETIMES


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma ti metti le gocce di arancia negli occhi?


le gocce d'arancia?


----------



## Caciottina (14 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> le gocce d'arancia?


si, un metodo che usava mia nonna... 
una goccia d arancia in ogni occhio e vedi come brillano. lei lo faceva prima di andare agli appuntamenti con mio nonno visto che non si poteva truccare


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> si, un metodo che usava mia nonna...
> una goccia d arancia in ogni occhio e vedi come brillano. lei lo faceva prima di andare agli appuntamenti con mio nonno visto che non si poteva truccare



mai sentita sta cosa.


----------



## drusilla (14 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> si, un metodo che usava mia nonna...
> una goccia d arancia in ogni occhio e vedi come brillano. lei lo faceva prima di andare agli appuntamenti con mio nonno visto che non si poteva truccare


brillano o lacrimano?


----------



## Caciottina (14 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> mai sentita sta cosa.


la ritrovai anche in un film bellissimo: la storia di Agnes Brown

prova, brucia un secondo ma non piu del collirio


----------



## Tebe (14 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> BRILLARE


Davvero?
No, ho sempre gli occhi un po umidi, sará per quello.
Poi al mattino sono leggermente piú "liquidi", e durante il giorno si arrossano.  
Maledetti occhi chiari.


Ma non brucia l arancia negli occhi?


----------



## Bender (14 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> brillano o lacrimano?


già sinceramente ci avevo pensato anche io
chissà col limone come brillano:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (14 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Davvero?
> No, ho sempre gli occhi un po umidi, sará per quello.
> Poi al mattino sono leggermente piú "liquidi", e durante il giorno si arrossano.
> Maledetti occhi chiari.
> ...


leggermente ...anche io ho gli occhi liquindi infatti la matita nera sotto non la posso mettere perche se ne va dopo 30 sec


----------



## Tebe (14 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sei davvero la regina dei mascara :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> allora dammi un consiglio se ti va. io ho le ciglia molto lunghe, ma sono molto sottili e soprattutto sono chiare hanno la punta bionda :blank: (assurdo io sono castana)
> quindi struccata sembro senza ciglia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


Uso con estrema soddisfazione alcuni mascara di essence e ce ne uno che fa proprio al caso tuo ma non ricordo il nome.
Stasera lo vedo e te lo scrivo.
Ebbene si.
Sono il guru dei mascara.
Toglietemi tutto ma non il mascara!
E Chanel 5, ovvio


----------



## Tebe (14 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> leggermente ...anche io ho gli occhi liquindi infatti la matita nera sotto non la posso mettere perche se ne va dopo 30 sec


La matita sotto non l ho mai messa.
Mi sembra che incupisca il mio sguardo e lo renda...vecchio.
Ho preso peró una matita bianca di essence dal prezzo ridicolo, mi sembra meno di due euro, che invece resiste alla grande.
Ed é molto bella.


----------



## banshee (14 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Uso con estrema soddisfazione alcuni mascara di essence e ce ne uno che fa proprio al caso tuo ma non ricordo il nome.
> Stasera lo vedo e te lo scrivo.
> Ebbene si.
> Sono il guru dei mascara.
> ...


grazie mille :carneval: !!!! <3


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2015)

Tebe l'ombretto è questo: il numero 5 

http://www.kikocosmetics.it/make-up/occhi/ombretti/Cream-Crush-Lasting-Colour-Eyeshadow/p-KM00306005


----------



## Tebe (14 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Tebe l'ombretto è questo: il numero 5 http://www.kikocosmetics.it/make-up/occhi/ombretti/Cream-Crush-Lasting-Colour-Eyeshadow/p-KM00306005


Devo andare assolutanente da kko.Pensa che  li avevo visti ma non mi ispiravano.Si stendono bene?


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Devo andare assolutanente da kko.Pensa che  li avevo visti ma non mi ispiravano.Si stendono bene?


Si, molto cremosi. non vanno nelle pieghe e restano li tutto il giorno.
non lo trovo nemmeno "pesante"


----------



## drusilla (14 Maggio 2015)

ragazze continuate a condividere segreti e scoperte, vi lovvo! :up:


----------



## Caciottina (14 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Devo andare assolutanente da kko.Pensa che  li avevo visti ma non mi ispiravano.Si stendono bene?


allora mi sono informata su quel cazzetto rosso di plastica....a parte che ci sono 3 tipi diversi, ma dipende da come li usi....io l ho comprato perche mi divertiva la cosa....mi sembrava strano e impossibile....pero io che l ho usato moderatamente e mai per uscire, tipo solo per fare la vamp a casa, non mi ha fatto ne male ne lasciato segni


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Devo andare assolutanente da kko.Pensa che  li avevo visti ma non mi ispiravano.Si stendono bene?


Io uso Kiko e mimci trovo bene :up:


----------



## Tebe (14 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Si, molto cremosi. non vanno nelle pieghe e restano li tutto il giorno.non lo trovo nemmeno "pesante"


Io ho preso una matita azzurra di Kiko, un matitone ombretto molto bello.Gli occhi li trucco o tutto nero stile panda, o con un leggero ombretto sempre in crema matita di Kiko, quello che ho su stamattina delle foto.Domani mi trucco con quella matita azzurra.Resiste quasi tutto il giorno anche se...è leggermente pesante.Non subito, ma dopo qualche ora.E metto su anche il rimmel che consiglio a banchee


----------



## banshee (14 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> La matita sotto non l ho mai messa.
> Mi sembra che incupisca il mio sguardo e lo renda...vecchio.
> Ho preso peró una matita bianca di essence dal prezzo ridicolo, mi sembra meno di due euro, che invece resiste alla grande.
> Ed é molto bella.


la matita nel contorno occhi, a quella non posso rinunciare.. uso Le Crayon Khol di Chanel, è stupenda.. per non farla colare uso un trucchetto di una mia amica truccatrice. ci passo sopra l'ombretto nero, e mi dura tutto il giorno :up:


----------



## Caciottina (14 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> la matita nel contorno occhi, a quella non posso rinunciare.. uso Le Crayon Khol di Chanel, è stupenda.. per non farla colare uso un trucchetto di una mia amica truccatrice. *ci passo sopra l'ombretto nero, e mi dura tutto il giorno :up:*


lo faccio pure io ma a ne non regge manco quello


----------



## drusilla (14 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Tebe l'ombretto è questo: il numero 5
> 
> http://www.kikocosmetics.it/make-up/occhi/ombretti/Cream-Crush-Lasting-Colour-Eyeshadow/p-KM00306005


figo! giusto oggi Clio la blogger ne ha parlato molto bene:
http://blog.cliomakeup.com/2015/05/...e-sceglierli-in-base-al-colore-e-al-finish/2/


----------



## Tebe (14 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> la matita nel contorno occhi, a quella non posso rinunciare.. uso Le Crayon Khol di Chanel, è stupenda.. per non farla colare uso un trucchetto di una mia amica truccatrice. ci passo sopra l'ombretto nero, e mi dura tutto il giorno :up:


L ombretto dentro il contorno occhi sopra la matita?


----------



## Tebe (14 Maggio 2015)

*trucco per la facocera nikla*

Guarda qui.http://blog.cliomakeup.com/2014/07/a-ogni-forma-il-suo-trucco-occhi-allingiu/


----------



## banshee (14 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> L ombretto dentro il contorno occhi sopra la matita?


sì.. con la punta del pennellino.. picchietto il contorno occhi stando attenta a non mandare l'ombretto dentro l'occhio..

ombretto uso uno nero di Dior di una palette che non ricordo come si chiama.

l'ombretto è sufficientemente compatto anche se in polvere, quindi non mi va dentro l'occhio..


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sì.. con la punta del pennellino.. picchietto il contorno occhi stando attenta a non mandare l'ombretto dentro l'occhio..
> 
> ombretto uso uno nero di Dior di una palette che non ricordo come si chiama.
> 
> l'ombretto è sufficientemente compatto anche se in polvere, quindi non mi va dentro l'occhio..


si questo trucco lo conosco anche io
uso un pennellino per eyeliner


----------



## banshee (14 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> si questo trucco lo conosco anche io
> uso un pennellino per eyeliner


ecco, l'eyeliner.. tu lo usi? lo metti? io non sono capace faccio un macello..


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ecco, l'eyeliner.. tu lo usi? lo metti? io non sono capace faccio un macello..



ogni tanto. ma preferisco la matita


----------



## banshee (14 Maggio 2015)

mi piace questo 3d :carneval::carneval:


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2015)

*SI*

A me è stato chiesto di postare altro....evito, per non mettere in crisi i rapporti affettivi delle forumiste impegnate,ed evito per non avere eccessive sollecitazioni dalla forumiste single.Capitemi....


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io ho preso una matita azzurra di Kiko, un matitone ombretto molto bello.Gli occhi li trucco o tutto nero stile panda, o con un leggero ombretto sempre in crema matita di Kiko, quello che ho su stamattina delle foto.Domani mi trucco con quella matita azzurra.Resiste quasi tutto il giorno anche se...è leggermente pesante.Non subito, ma dopo qualche ora.E metto su anche il rimmel che consiglio a banchee


io uso queste:

http://www.kikocosmetics.it/make-up/occhi/ombretti/Long-Lasting-Stick-Eyeshadow/p-KM00306002


il verde che ho nella seconda foto che ho postato ieri era uno di questi "matitoni"
però li trovo più pesanti rispetto all'altro ombretto in crema


----------



## banshee (14 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me è stato chiesto di postare altro....evito, per non mettere in crisi i rapporti affettivi delle forumiste impegnate,ed evito per non avere eccessive sollecitazioni dalla forumiste single.Capitemi....


non preoccuparti oscù, ti capiamo. hai tutta la mia solidarietà


----------



## Spot (14 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ecco, l'eyeliner.. tu lo usi? lo metti? io non sono capace faccio un macello..


Quelli automatici col pennellino semi rigido sono più facili da usare 
Anche se si seccano in qualche mese.


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Quelli automatici col pennellino semi rigido sono più facili da usare
> Anche se si seccano in qualche mese.


si ma non "scrivono" bene come quelli liquidi o in crema


----------



## Spot (14 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me è stato chiesto di postare altro....evito, per non mettere in crisi i rapporti affettivi delle forumiste impegnate,ed evito per non avere eccessive sollecitazioni dalla forumiste single.Capitemi....


Che spirito nobile.


----------



## banshee (14 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Quelli automatici col pennellino semi rigido sono più facili da usare
> Anche se si seccano in qualche mese.


:thankyou: grazie


----------



## Spot (14 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> si ma non "scrivono" bene come quelli liquidi o in crema


Io mi trovavo molto bene con questo
http://www.sephora.it/Make-up/Occhi...e-Intense-Professionnel-Longue-Tenue/P1289006
Bel tratto e resistente.

Ora sono passata a quello in crema (ne ho provato uno della l'Oreal). Non male. Il problema è che con una lacrimuccia o una goccia d'acqua va via.


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Io mi trovavo molto bene con questo
> http://www.sephora.it/Make-up/Occhi...e-Intense-Professionnel-Longue-Tenue/P1289006
> Bel tratto e resistente.
> 
> Ora sono passata a quello in crema (ne ho provato uno della l'Oreal). Non male. Il problema è che con una lacrimuccia o una goccia d'acqua va via.



prova uno di questi:

http://www.kikocosmetics.it/make-up/occhi/eyeliner/Definition-Waterproof-Eyeliner/p-KM0030200800100


http://www.kikocosmetics.it/make-up/occhi/eyeliner/Lasting-Gel-Eyeliner/p-KM0030201200100


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> non preoccuparti oscù, ti capiamo. hai tutta la mia solidarietà


Questo chiamasi rispetto.


----------



## Spot (14 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> prova uno di questi:
> 
> http://www.kikocosmetics.it/make-up/occhi/eyeliner/Definition-Waterproof-Eyeliner/p-KM0030200800100
> 
> ...


Il primo l'ho provato (mi si è seccato pure quello... sono un disastro )
Punerò sul secondo, grazie


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Il primo l'ho provato (mi si è seccato pure quello... sono un disastro )
> Punerò sul secondo, grazie


se lo usi una volta l'anno si secca 

in ogni caso io preferisco la matita nera...


----------



## banshee (14 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> se lo usi una volta l'anno si secca
> 
> in ogni caso io preferisco la matita nera...


io ho trovato LA matita, almeno per quanto mi riguarda e sono soddisfattissima!!


----------



## Spot (14 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io ho trovato LA matita, almeno per quanto mi riguarda e sono soddisfattissima!!


Si ho letto nel post precedente.
Concordo, la uso da anni ed è ottima :up:


----------



## banshee (14 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Si ho letto nel post precedente.
> Concordo, la uso da anni ed è ottima :up:


 siiii stupenda!!


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io ho trovato LA matita, almeno per quanto mi riguarda e sono soddisfattissima!!



non la conosco, mai provata


----------



## Traccia (14 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io ho trovato LA matita, almeno per quanto mi riguarda e sono soddisfattissima!!


quale quale?
che rubo 

io non ho il minimo di competenza nel campo.
uso solo il kajal che ho comprato in india (pastoso) ma si scioglie dopo poco
 o quello in polvere preso in giordania, che resta tutto il giorno, ma la polverina negli occhi da fastidio appena lo metti

ed un lucidalabbra casuale della kiko
stop

tutto il resto sto a zero

tipo in viso non metto nè fondotinta nè cipria nè nulla. Però mi farebbe piacere. Solo che ci vuole tempo... e trovare anche prodotto giusto effetto naturale e rapido e che non ottura pori... eeeeeeeh

se ci metti che la sera manco mi strucco...una si dieci no...

fatica

Che matita nera usi che dici è favolosa?


----------



## banshee (14 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> non la conosco, mai provata


nonostante sia kajal non cola, è perfetta per l'interno del contorno occhi e anche esterno.. compatta e nerissima..

devo precisare che io uso matita e mascara molto neri, perché ho gli occhi molto scuri e mi piace l'effetto.. 

sto malissimo con le matite chiare


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> quale quale?
> che rubo
> 
> io non ho il minimo di competenza nel campo.
> ...



fondotinta uso questo; lo adoro... 

http://www.loreal-paris.it/make-up/viso/fondotinta/eau-de-teint/porcelain.aspx


----------



## Homer (14 Maggio 2015)

Intanto i bicipiti di Bender non se li è cagati nessuno....:facepalm:


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> nonostante sia kajal non cola, è perfetta per l'interno del contorno occhi e anche esterno.. compatta e nerissima..
> 
> *devo precisare che io uso matita e mascara molto neri*, perché ho gli occhi molto scuri e mi piace l'effetto..
> 
> sto malissimo con le matite chiare



anche io


----------



## banshee (14 Maggio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> quale quale?
> che rubo
> 
> io non ho il minimo di competenza nel campo.
> ...


eccola: è di Chanel..


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> eccola: è di Chanel..




Si ma quanto costa? 30 euro?


----------



## banshee (14 Maggio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> tipo in viso non metto nè fondotinta nè cipria nè nulla. Però mi farebbe piacere. Solo che ci vuole tempo... e trovare anche prodotto giusto effetto naturale e rapido e che non ottura pori... eeeeeeeh





Simy ha detto:


> fondotinta uso questo; lo adoro...
> 
> http://www.loreal-paris.it/make-up/viso/fondotinta/eau-de-teint/porcelain.aspx


io nemmeno uso il fondotinta mai usato... sono bianchissima... e ho le lentiggini... qualsiasi cosa metto si vede sempre lo stacco con il resto del corpo, collo, mani, sempre, anche i fondotinta più chiari.. e non mi va di truccarmi tutta :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

qualche consiglio per me?


----------



## banshee (14 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Si ma quanto costa? 30 euro?


no mi pare 18€...


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> eccola: è di Chanel..


Che bella matita....


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io nemmeno uso il fondotinta mai usato... sono bianchissima... e ho le lentiggini... qualsiasi cosa metto si vede sempre lo stacco con il resto del corpo, collo, mani, sempre, anche i fondotinta più chiari.. e non mi va di truccarmi tutta :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> qualche consiglio per me?


quello che uso io è praticamente invisibile... 
provalo


----------



## banshee (14 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che bella matita....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (14 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> quello che uso io è praticamente invisibile...
> provalo


simy tu m'hai vista, hai visto quanto sono bianca... la sera avevo solo il fard tipo spennellato su tutto il viso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:sennò paro morta.. dici che va bene il tuo? è il link che hai messo a Traccia?


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> simy tu m'hai vista, hai visto quanto sono bianca... la sera avevo solo il fard tipo spennellato su tutto il viso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:sennò paro morta.. dici che va bene il tuo? è il link che hai messo a Traccia?


anche io sono bianca. e avevo quello con una pennellata di terra su viso e decolltè


----------



## banshee (14 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> anche io sono bianca. e avevo quello con una pennellata di terra su viso e decolltè


noo non sei bianca.. in confronto a me hai un bel colorito :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ho assolutamente bisogno d'andare al mare.. :carneval:


----------



## Traccia (14 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> simy tu m'hai vista, hai visto quanto sono bianca... la sera avevo solo il fard tipo spennellato su tutto il viso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:sennò paro morta.. dici che va bene il tuo? è il link che hai messo a Traccia?


ahaha
vai avanti tu, se ti trovi bene tu poi lo prendo anche io!
coi fondotinta non ho molta amicizia

invece la matita tua la prendo!
resiste a lungo quindi?
è morbida? si mette bene?


----------



## banshee (14 Maggio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> ahaha
> vai avanti tu, se ti trovi bene tu poi lo prendo anche io!
> coi fondotinta non ho molta amicizia
> 
> ...


morbidissima ma compatta, a differenza degli altri kajal non è "scivolosa", si mette benissimo, tratto deciso e molto nera.

spero che ti troverai bene :up:

coi fondotinta nemmeno io 

ma tu sei scura di carnagione! se non ricordo male :mexican: quindi vai tranquilla! io adesso che è praticamente estate e tocca scoprirsi è na tragedia...!


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> noo non sei bianca.. in confronto a me hai un bel colorito :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ho assolutamente bisogno d'andare al mare.. :carneval:


ù


andiamo al mare


----------



## Spot (14 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io nemmeno uso il fondotinta mai usato... sono bianchissima... e ho le lentiggini... qualsiasi cosa metto si vede sempre lo stacco con il resto del corpo, collo, mani, sempre, anche i fondotinta più chiari.. e non mi va di truccarmi tutta :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> qualche consiglio per me?


...mmh Clinique SPF 15?
Coprente quanto basta, ma molto naturale. Si stende che è una meraviglia.

Costicchia un po'.. ma in genere io lo uso con parsimonia, quindi mi dura 1-2 annetti.
Inoltre matita e fondotinta sono le uniche due cose per cui sono molto fissata e scelgo con più attenzione.


----------



## banshee (14 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> ...mmh Clinique SPF 15?
> Coprente quanto basta, ma molto naturale. Si stende che è una meraviglia.
> 
> Costicchia un po'.. ma in genere io lo uso con parsimonia, quindi mi dura 1-2 annetti.
> Inoltre matita e fondotinta sono le uniche due cose per cui sono molto fissata e scelgo con più attenzione.


io matita e rossetto.. e infatti ci spendo parecchio, sono sincera.. 

ombretti o che non tanto, ho una palette di Dior presa al duty free  sennò col cor cà


----------



## banshee (14 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ù
> 
> 
> andiamo al mare


siiiiiiii :carneval::carneval::carneval: magari un sabato mattina! :sorriso:


----------



## Spot (14 Maggio 2015)

Ma che cosa...
Venite a farvi l'estate in Puglia, che mi tornate mulatte


----------



## banshee (14 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ma che cosa...
> Venite a farvi l'estate in Puglia, che mi tornate mulatte


eeeh magari :mexican:

quelle due volte che sono stata in salento in vacanza sono tornata scura. nemmeno in Messico mi sono abbronzata così :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:  confermo :up:


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ma che cosa...
> Venite a farvi l'estate in Puglia, che mi tornate mulatte


Ancora?mi sarei rotto.....:rotfl:quest'anno torno in riviera romagnola-


----------



## Spot (14 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> eeeh magari :mexican:
> 
> quelle due volte che sono stata in salento in vacanza sono tornata scura. nemmeno in Messico mi sono abbronzata così :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:  confermo :up:


Pasticciotto la mattina e caffè leccese in spiaggia. Capolavori.


----------



## banshee (14 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Pasticciotto la mattina e caffè leccese in spiaggia. Capolavori.


ho fatto colazione con il pasticciotto per tutta la vacanza.

a pranzo si voleva stare leggeri, perché la sera mangiavamo al ristorante.. quindi pensavamo "prendiamo una cosetta all'alimentari giusto per fermarci lo stomaco.."

RUSTICI. a pranzo. con contorno di melanzane ripassate o peperoni :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

I <3 SUD


----------



## Spot (14 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ancora?mi sarei rotto.....:rotfl:quest'anno torno in riviera romagnola-


Mi deludi.
Vuoi mettere le pugliesi con le romagnole? Non c'è paragone che tenga


----------



## Spot (14 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ho fatto colazione con il pasticciotto per tutta la vacanza.
> 
> a pranzo si voleva stare leggeri, perché la sera mangiavamo al ristorante.. quindi pensavamo "prendiamo una cosetta all'alimentari giusto per fermarci lo stomaco.."
> 
> ...


Donna, tu si che ne sai.


----------



## banshee (14 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Donna, tu si che ne sai.


eeh sì... il cibo :inlove:ioggia:

un mio amico pugliese, provincia di Foggia, a santo Stefano è risalito a Roma portando orecchiette fatte in casa il giorno stesso e cime di rapa appena raccolte. Sublime. non posso definire altrimenti quella cena


----------



## Tebe (14 Maggio 2015)

Nemmeno io uso il fondotinta, ma ho trovato una bb cream ottimissima.Leggera. Non unge. Non ha siliconi. Non fa effetto patina e si toglie benissimo e da un colorito molto naturale.Oltre a non "marcare" le rughe del contorno occhi.Insomma.Dopo miliardi di prove bb cream questa è il top.


----------



## banshee (14 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Nemmeno io uso il fondotinta, ma ho trovato una bb cream ottimissima.Leggera. Non unge. Non ha siliconi. Non fa effetto patina e si toglie benissimo e da un colorito molto naturale.Oltre a non "marcare" le rughe del contorno occhi.Insomma.Dopo miliardi di prove bb cream questa è il top.


nome e marca! ma Tebe io sono bianca bianca.. con lentiggini... non è che poi mi fa effetto Donatella? (Versace ndr)


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Mi deludi.
> Vuoi mettere le pugliesi con le romagnole? Non c'è paragone che tenga


Non scherziamo.Non scherziamo.La mentalità delle donne del nord mi affascina.Poi le milanesi....


----------



## zadig (14 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non scherziamo.Non scherziamo.La mentalità delle donne del nord mi affascina.Poi le milanesi....


pure le pugliesi sanno il fatto loro.... fiiiiiidati!


----------



## Traccia (14 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> morbidissima ma compatta, a differenza degli altri kajal non è "scivolosa", si mette benissimo, tratto deciso e molto nera.
> 
> spero che ti troverai bene :up:
> 
> ...


ricordi male...:singleeye: scura di carnagione è una parola grossa...
ahahahha:rotfl::rotfl:

la prenderò appena posso!!


----------



## banshee (14 Maggio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> ricordi male...:singleeye: scura di carnagione è una parola grossa...
> ahahahha:rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> la prenderò appena posso!!


vabbè dai in confronto a me siete tutte bronzee :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zadig (14 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> ragazze continuate a condividere segreti e scoperte, vi lovvo! :up:


intanto che lovvi posta pure tue fotine!


----------



## zadig (14 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> vabbè dai in confronto a me siete tutte bronzee :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


credo di essere il più latteo del forum...


----------



## Spot (14 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Nemmeno io uso il fondotinta, ma ho trovato una bb  cream ottimissima.Leggera. Non unge. Non ha siliconi. Non fa effetto  patina e si toglie benissimo e da un colorito molto naturale.Oltre a non  "marcare" le rughe del contorno occhi.Insomma.Dopo miliardi di prove bb  cream questa è il top.


Nome!!



oscuro ha detto:


> Non scherziamo.Non scherziamo.La mentalità delle donne del nord mi affascina.Poi le milanesi....


Sulla mentalità sono molto d'accordo.
Però esteticamente trovo irresistibili capelli scuri, pelli ambrate e modelli ultra-mediterranei.


----------



## banshee (14 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> credo di essere il più latteo del forum...


no no ti batto sicuro, fidati...


----------



## drusilla (14 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> intanto che lovvi posta pure tue fotine!


ma se ho già fatto, rinco che non sei altro!


----------



## Spot (14 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> no no ti batto sicuro, fidati...


[video=youtube;KFy4HVH3PGA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFy4HVH3PGA[/video]


----------



## drusilla (14 Maggio 2015)

io sto usando la BB cream della Lancôme, protezione 50 versione pelle chiara e mi piace assai... la uso sopra il correttore occhiaie, come fondotinta, e fa un effetto "salute" non male!


----------



## banshee (14 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> io sto usando la BB cream della Lancôme, protezione 50 versione pelle chiara e mi piace assai... la uso sopra il correttore occhiaie, come fondotinta, *e fa un effetto "salute"* non male!


ecco esatto, grazie Drusi, cercavo proprio quello :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zadig (14 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> ma se ho già fatto, rinco che non sei altro!


dici pe' daverooo?
Vado a cercare!


----------



## drusilla (14 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> dici pe' daverooo?
> Vado a cercare!


too late, deleted


----------



## Spot (14 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> ma se ho già fatto, rinco che non sei altro!


E sono davvero belle anche quelle


----------



## zadig (14 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> no no ti batto sicuro, fidati...


voglio crederti sulla fiducia quindi facciamo così: tu sei la più lattea, io il più latteo.

Quindi anche tu occhi chiari, pelle che quando vai al mare ti spelli con lembi della dimensione di fette di mortazza...


----------



## zadig (14 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> too late, deleted


aaaaaarrrrrghh! :incazzato:


----------



## zadig (14 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> E sono davvero belle anche quelle


aò, che fai.... rigiri il coltello nella piaga e ci butti il sale?


----------



## Bender (14 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Intanto i bicipiti di Bender non se li è cagati nessuno....:facepalm:


metti i tuoi che sono molto meglio e più definiti, anche perchè io alla fine sono un pigro che di sport non ne fa


----------



## Spot (14 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> aò, che fai.... rigiri il coltello nella piaga e ci butti il sale?


Esattamente. Rosica 
C'ha uno sguardo da cerbiatta la drusi.


----------



## zadig (14 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> metti i tuoi che sono molto meglio e più definiti, anche perchè io alla fine sono un pigro che di sport non ne fa


non fai sollevamento tiramisù?


----------



## zadig (14 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Esattamente. Rosica


ora ti mollo un rosso, così impari!

E dico che le pugliesi sono  tutte rospe!


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Maggio 2015)

Ohhh, ma che cosa sono tutti sti cazzo di morti di figa che sono improvvisamente spuntati dentro a sto thread?


----------



## drusilla (14 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> aaaaaarrrrrghh! :incazzato:


you missed no big stuff, keep calm


----------



## Spot (14 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ora ti mollo un rosso, così impari!
> 
> E dico che le pugliesi sono  tutte rospe!


Che crudeltà.



...craaa... craaa...


----------



## zadig (14 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ohhh, ma che cosa sono tutti sti cazzo di morti di figa che sono improvvisamente spuntati dentro a sto thread?


ora siamo al completo!


----------



## Nicka (14 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Guarda qui.http://blog.cliomakeup.com/2014/07/a-ogni-forma-il-suo-trucco-occhi-allingiu/









Questo è l'effetto da truccata...forse andava sfumato ulteriormente sull'angolo partendo da più in basso (ma la fine dell'occhio è lì, poi è tutto ciglia), il problema è che essendo nera, con gli occhi neri, con le ciglia ultrafolte e ultralunghe si appesantisce da morire...:unhappy:
Vabbè, amen...troppo sbattimento truccarli. Per starci dietro a sta forma di merda ci vuole pazienza, non posso passare una linea e del colore...sono antipatici.


----------



## zadig (14 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> you missed no big stuff, keep calm


timidona!


----------



## drusilla (14 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Questo è l'effetto da truccata...forse andava sfumato ulteriormente sull'angolo partendo da più in basso (ma la fine dell'occhio è lì, poi è tutto ciglia), il problema è che essendo nera, con gli occhi neri, con le ciglia ultrafolte e ultralunghe si appesantisce da morire...:unhappy:
> Vabbè, amen...troppo sbattimento truccarli. Per starci dietro a sta forma di merda ci vuole pazienza, non posso passare una linea e del colore...sono antipatici.


belliiii! Trucco strepitoso! ma capisco che farlo tutti i giorni 'na palla...


----------



## Nicka (14 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ancora?mi sarei rotto.....:rotfl:quest'anno torno in riviera romagnola-


:festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa:


----------



## zadig (14 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Questo è l'effetto da truccata...forse andava sfumato ulteriormente sull'angolo partendo da più in basso (ma la fine dell'occhio è lì, poi è tutto ciglia), il problema è che essendo nera, con gli occhi neri, con le ciglia ultrafolte e ultralunghe si appesantisce da morire...:unhappy:
> Vabbè, amen...troppo sbattimento truccarli. Per starci dietro a sta forma di merda ci vuole pazienza, non posso passare una linea e del colore...sono antipatici.


oh ma tu in ogni foto sei diversa...

in questa sei così.... rassicurante!


----------



## drusilla (14 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> timidona!


neeee, questione di privacy. Se ieri eri sul pezzo li vedevi.  Niente di spettacolare, comunque, in questo post gli occhi sono m.e.r.a.v.i.g.l.i.o.s.i


----------



## Spot (14 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Questo è l'effetto da truccata...forse andava sfumato ulteriormente sull'angolo partendo da più in basso (ma la fine dell'occhio è lì, poi è tutto ciglia), il problema è che essendo nera, con gli occhi neri, con le ciglia ultrafolte e ultralunghe si appesantisce da morire...:unhappy:
> Vabbè, amen...troppo sbattimento truccarli. Per starci dietro a sta forma di merda ci vuole pazienza, non posso passare una linea e del colore...sono antipatici.


Ti sta molto bene, invece. Appunto perchè sei scura.


----------



## Nicka (14 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> oh ma tu in ogni foto sei diversa...
> 
> in questa sei così.... rassicurante!


Qui avevo i capelli raccolti, quindi fronte scoperta!


----------



## Nicka (14 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> belliiii! Trucco strepitoso! ma capisco che farlo tutti i giorni 'na palla...


C'è voluta un'ora solo per gli occhi...:unhappy:
Nun gliela fo...
Sono complicati da truccare.


----------



## Bender (14 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Qui avevo i capelli raccolti, quindi fronte scoperta!


stavi molto bene


----------



## gas (14 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> stavi molto bene


tanto non te la da.....


----------



## Nicka (14 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> stavi molto bene


----------



## zadig (14 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> tanto non te la da.....


però fare questi complimenti ad una ragazza fidanzata è scandaloso!


----------



## gas (14 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> però fare questi complimenti ad una ragazza fidanzata è scandaloso!


tanto non gliela da lo stesso


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Questo è l'effetto da truccata...forse andava sfumato ulteriormente sull'angolo partendo da più in basso (ma la fine dell'occhio è lì, poi è tutto ciglia), il problema è che essendo nera, con gli occhi neri, con le ciglia ultrafolte e ultralunghe si appesantisce da morire...:unhappy:
> Vabbè, amen...troppo sbattimento truccarli. Per starci dietro a sta forma di merda ci vuole pazienza, non posso passare una linea e del colore...sono antipatici.


Così  stai benissimo  :up:


----------



## Nicka (14 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Così  stai benissimo  :up:


Fiammetta, ma è un lavoro farlo... 
Lo posso fare poche volte...


----------



## zadig (14 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> tanto non gliela da lo stesso


"Nicka è buona, Nicka è buona, Nicka è buona assai
Nicka ti butta giù, ti tira su, ti cava fuori dai guai"


[video=youtube;O7Aj3jrleu0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7Aj3jrleu0[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Fiammetta, ma è un lavoro farlo...
> Lo posso fare poche volte...


Per quando sei di fretta trova una via di mezzo, l'eye-liner è ottimo per allungare l'occhio e dare profondità allo sguardo, un buon mascara e un ombretto leggero possono bastare.


----------



## Tebe (14 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> nome e marca! ma Tebe io sono bianca bianca.. con lentiggini... non è che poi mi fa effetto Donatella? (Versace ndr)


La marca non la ricordo proprio. L ho comprato in farmacia e non ho speso più di 10 euro.Ci sono due colori.Scuro e chiaro.Io ho il chiaro e qualche lentiggine pure io. E bianca cadavere.Per cui...secondo me ti va bene.Tranquilla.Per fare effetto donatella bisogna applicarsi anni e anni.


----------



## Tebe (14 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Questo è l'effetto da truccata...forse andava sfumato ulteriormente sull'angolo partendo da più in basso (ma la fine dell'occhio è lì, poi è tutto ciglia), il problema è che essendo nera, con gli occhi neri, con le ciglia ultrafolte e ultralunghe si appesantisce da morire...:unhappy:Vabbè, amen...troppo sbattimento truccarli. Per starci dietro a sta forma di merda ci vuole pazienza, non posso passare una linea e del colore...sono antipatici.


Guarda che poi ci prendi la mano ed è un attimo.Stai molto bene invece.Però io proverei a non mettere la matita sfumata sotto.Prova


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Questo è l'effetto da truccata...forse andava sfumato ulteriormente sull'angolo partendo da più in basso (ma la fine dell'occhio è lì, poi è tutto ciglia), il problema è che essendo nera, con gli occhi neri, con le ciglia ultrafolte e ultralunghe si appesantisce da morire...:unhappy:
> Vabbè, amen...troppo sbattimento truccarli. Per starci dietro a sta forma di merda ci vuole pazienza, non posso passare una linea e del colore...sono antipatici.


stai benissimo :up:
mi piace molto la sfumatura


----------



## banshee (14 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> voglio crederti sulla fiducia quindi facciamo così: tu sei la più lattea, io il più latteo.
> 
> Quindi anche tu occhi chiari, pelle che quando vai al mare ti spelli con lembi della dimensione di fette di mortazza...


no peggio! io occhi scurissimi, e sono scura pure di capelli...quindi assurdo :blank: di chiaro ho solo le ciglia bionde :rotfl:

sì quando vado al mare  mi spello come hai descritto tu e se non metto protezione 30 finisco all'ospedale


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> voglio crederti sulla fiducia quindi facciamo così: tu sei la più lattea, io il più latteo.
> 
> Quindi anche tu occhi chiari, pelle che quando vai al mare ti spelli con lembi della dimensione di fette di mortazza...


un incubo andare al mare con te :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (14 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> La marca non la ricordo proprio. L ho comprato in farmacia e non ho speso più di 10 euro.Ci sono due colori.Scuro e chiaro.Io ho il chiaro e qualche lentiggine pure io. E bianca cadavere.Per cui...secondo me ti va bene.Tranquilla.*Per fare effetto donatella bisogna applicarsi anni e anni*.


è vero :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (14 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> un incubo andare al mare con te :rotfl:


i primi soli anche con me simy..


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> i primi soli anche con me simy..



anche con la protezione alta?


----------



## zadig (14 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> un incubo andare al mare con te :rotfl:


quando ci torniamo?


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> quando ci torniamo?


quando volete


----------



## banshee (14 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> anche con la protezione alta?


no, no.. con la protezione alta no.. però o ci faccio il bagno nella crema o torno a casa striata :mexican::mexican:


----------



## Caciottina (14 Maggio 2015)

Tebe questo è l effetto che da però visto che via piace la clio ho anche usato il suo metodo per ingrandirle...a me sta sul cazzo la clio...infatti io seguo passionmake87 :risata:
Cmq questo è l effetto e dopo 20 minuti è gia sparito. Una sola totale.


----------



## Homer (14 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ora siamo al completo!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Stavo per dire la stessa cosa :singleeye:


----------



## zadig (14 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Tebe questo è l effetto che da però visto che via piace la clio ho anche usato il suo metodo per ingrandirle...a me sta sul cazzo la clio...infatti io seguo passionmake87 :risata:
> Cmq questo è l effetto e dopo 20 minuti è gia sparito. Una sola totale.
> View attachment 10224


zazà sii bravo... non commentare ed esci da questo thread, sii bravo...


----------



## Homer (14 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Tebe questo è l effetto che da però visto che via piace la clio ho anche usato il suo metodo per ingrandirle...a me sta sul cazzo la clio...infatti io seguo passionmake87 :risata:
> Cmq questo è l effetto e dopo 20 minuti è gia sparito. Una sola totale.
> View attachment 10224




Madooooooo, scusate devo andare in bagno.....


----------



## zadig (14 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Madooooooo, scusate devo andare in bagno.....


occupatoooooo!


----------



## Spot (14 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Tebe questo è l effetto che da però visto che via piace la clio ho anche usato il suo metodo per ingrandirle...a me sta sul cazzo la clio...infatti io seguo passionmake87 :risata:
> Cmq questo è l effetto e dopo 20 minuti è gia sparito. Una sola totale.
> View attachment 10224


Hai capito caciottina:up:
Attenta, che qui puoi far beccare un infarto ad un po' di gente così.


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> zazà sii bravo... non commentare ed esci da questo thread, sii bravo...





Homer ha detto:


> Madooooooo, scusate devo andare in bagno.....




vi serve del ghiaccio?


----------



## Caciottina (14 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Hai capito caciottina:up:
> Attenta, che qui puoi far beccare un infarto ad un po' di gente così.


ma nn sono mie....cioe' si ma solo dopo il cazzetto rosso....
cosi sarebbero troppo per la mia faccia cmq...


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2015)

*Allora*

Sincero?voi continuate pure,occhi,bocca,mani...quando arrivate al culo....fatemi sapere....:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma nn sono mie....cioe' si ma solo dopo il cazzetto rosso....
> cosi sarebbero troppo per la mia faccia cmq...


io ce le ho molto carnose...


----------



## Tebe (14 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Tebe questo è l effetto che da però visto che via piace la clio ho anche usato il suo metodo per ingrandirle...a me sta sul cazzo la clio...infatti io seguo passionmake87 :risata:
> Cmq questo è l effetto e dopo 20 minuti è gia sparito. Una sola totale.
> View attachment 10224


La clio non la seguo tantissimo devo dire...
Però la bocca io non la trucco mai.
Solo burro di cacao e occasionalmente rossetti solo nude.
Mi concentro sugli occhi.
E poi ho le labbra...come disse un mio estimatore, trafilare al bronzo, quelle labbra non lisce ma un po zigrinate e tutti i rossetti fanno schifo.
Ora le fotografo.


----------



## Caciottina (14 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io ce le ho molto carnose...


eh ma non puoi scappare adesso...vogliamo vedere


----------



## Nicka (14 Maggio 2015)

Io piccole a cuore...


----------



## Spot (14 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> La clio non la seguo tantissimo devo dire...
> Però la bocca io non la trucco mai.
> Solo burro di cacao e occasionalmente rossetti solo nude.
> Mi concentro sugli occhi.
> ...


Idem. Ma perchè le mie sono troppo evidenti: metterci qualsiasi colore sopra è un disastro.


----------



## Spot (14 Maggio 2015)

Tirate fuori le labbra :rotfl:


----------



## drusilla (14 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Tirate fuori le labbra :rotfl:


nun je la posso fa... :rotfl:


----------



## zadig (14 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Tirate fuori le labbra :rotfl:


le piccole  e le grandi!


----------



## ivanl (14 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> le piccole  e le grandi!


stavo contando per vedere quando sarebbe arrivata la precisazione


----------



## banshee (14 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> le piccole  e le grandi!


lo sapevo che qualcuno l'avrebbe detto!

zadig tiriamo fuori l'avambraccio per vedere chi ce l'ha più bianco? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spot (14 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> lo sapevo che qualcuno l'avrebbe detto!


Idem


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> le piccole  e le grandi!


Zadig sei incorreggibile ... Tutte ste belle figliole ti danno alla testa


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2015)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Zadig sei incorreggibile ... Tutte ste belle figliole ti danno alla testa


Si vabbè...stamo ancora alla bocca.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## drusilla (14 Maggio 2015)

Metto un attimo..  oops erased


----------



## banshee (14 Maggio 2015)

Drusi top


----------



## ivanl (14 Maggio 2015)

Belle! :up:


----------



## zadig (14 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Metto un attimoView attachment 10225


arf arf arf!


----------



## drusilla (14 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> arf arf arf!


Adesso hai visto rimba? [emoji2] le posso togliere?


----------



## Spot (14 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Metto un attimoView attachment 10225


:up::up::up:


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2015)

*No*



drusilla ha detto:


> Adesso hai visto rimba? [emoji2] le posso togliere?


Ma no lasciale.....


----------



## zadig (14 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Adesso hai visto rimba? [emoji2] le posso togliere?


----------



## drusilla (14 Maggio 2015)

Lo sapete che il colore naturale delle labbra è lo stesso dei cappezzoli? Sapevatelo bimbi[emoji12] [emoji12]


----------



## ivanl (14 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Lo sapete che il colore naturale delle labbra è lo stesso dei cappezzoli? Sapevatelo bimbi[emoji12] [emoji12]



non mi pare..stasera controllo


----------



## Nicka (14 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Lo sapete che il colore naturale delle labbra è lo stesso dei cappezzoli? Sapevatelo bimbi[emoji12] [emoji12]


Ma che davero!?


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ma che davero!?


nell'uomo le labbra uguale alla cappella...vero....


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si vabbè...stamo ancora alla bocca.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





zadig ha detto:


> arf arf arf!


Oscu' saranno Asolo alla bocca ( che poi ha una valenza erotica notavole ) ma come vedi zadikuccio bello si sta sciogliendo  ( complimenti drusi :up


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> nell'uomo le labbra uguale alla cappella...vero....


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (14 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Lo sapete che il colore naturale delle labbra è lo stesso dei cappezzoli? Sapevatelo bimbi[emoji12] [emoji12]


non lo sapevo lo sai?  stasera controllo ora ho il rossetto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oscu' saranno Asolo alla bocca ( che poi ha una valenza erotica notavole ) ma come vedi zadikuccio bello si sta sciogliendo  ( complimenti drusi :up


Fiammè...aspetterò....


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2015)

*Giuro*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:


No sono serio.....


----------



## drusilla (14 Maggio 2015)

Della areola veramente... ho controllato. Fatelo pure voi. Casomai ci potremmo mettere il rossetto anche li [emoji12]


----------



## Spot (14 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Lo sapete che il colore naturale delle labbra è lo stesso dei cappezzoli? Sapevatelo bimbi[emoji12] [emoji12]


Davvero?

A me no... dici che is tratta di un caso patologico grave? XD


----------



## Nicka (14 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Della areola veramente... ho controllato. Fatelo pure voi. Casomai ci potremmo mettere il rossetto anche li [emoji12]


Il problema poi è toglierlo...


----------



## Spot (14 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Della areola veramente... ho controllato. Fatelo pure voi. Casomai ci potremmo mettere il rossetto anche li [emoji12]


In Grecia si faceva. In genere si tingevano di rosso.


----------



## Traccia (14 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si vabbè...stamo ancora alla bocca.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


piano piano ci arriviamo 
pazienza su
come coRi


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



Traccia ha detto:


> piano piano ci arriviamo
> pazienza su
> come coRi


Senti chi parla....:rotfl:


----------



## drusilla (14 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Davvero?
> 
> A me no... dici che is tratta di un caso patologico grave? XD


Cazzenger non mi far cadere così le mie convinzioni... controlla meglio, l'areola, non propriamente il capezzolo


----------



## Spot (14 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Cazzenger non mi far cadere così le mie convinzioni... controlla meglio, l'areola, non propriamente il capezzolo


Giurooooo :rotfl:
Totalmente diversi.


----------



## drusilla (14 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Giurooooo :rotfl:
> Totalmente diversi.


Postale... le labbra [emoji2]


----------



## banshee (14 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Postale... le labbra [emoji2]


OT
Drusi ho comprato un paio di scarpe favolose, so che tu mi puoi capire, ancora non ho trovato il modo di abbinarle, ma non potevo lasciarle lì, domani ti posto la foto :carneval:

FINE OT


----------



## Spot (14 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Postale... le labbra [emoji2]


Ahahahahah :rotfl:Quando torno a casa :up:


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> OT
> Drusi ho comprato un paio di scarpe favolose, so che tu mi puoi capire, ancora non ho trovato il modo di abbinarle, ma non potevo lasciarle lì, domani ti posto la foto :carneval:
> 
> FINE OT


foto su whatsapp..................................subito


----------



## Nicka (14 Maggio 2015)

Io tra poco posto i capezzoli.


----------



## ivanl (14 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io tra poco posto i capezzoli.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
cadra' il server


----------



## Nicka (14 Maggio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> cadra' il server


E' che il culo, che è la parte migliore, la posto nel momento di maggior traffico qui sopra...altrimenti non c'è gusto...


----------



## drusilla (14 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> OT
> Drusi ho comprato un paio di scarpe favolose, so che tu mi puoi capire, ancora non ho trovato il modo di abbinarle, ma non potevo lasciarle lì, domani ti posto la foto :carneval:
> 
> FINE OT


Dovevano essere tue? Lo capisco, tutte noi lo capiamo quel motto del cuore verso la scarpa perfetta! Foto foto foto


----------



## Tebe (14 Maggio 2015)

Mah...non mi vengono meglio di così.
Labbra sottili e bocca piccola pure zigrinata.


----------



## drusilla (14 Maggio 2015)

Tebe mi ricorda la bocca di qualcuna non mi viene in mente, ci devo pensare


----------



## banshee (14 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> foto su whatsapp..................................subito





drusilla ha detto:


> Dovevano essere tue? Lo capisco, tutte noi lo capiamo quel motto del cuore verso la scarpa perfetta! Foto foto foto


non le ho ancora fatte! me tonta!!

simy stasera le fotografo e poi te le whatsappo..

drusi non ho il tuo whatsapp me lo posso far dare da simy?


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2015)

*Ok*

Signore io vi saluto.Non più un 3d per me.:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Mi deludi.
> Vuoi mettere le pugliesi con le romagnole? Non c'è paragone che tenga



Faccio finta di non aver letto. Per questa volta. Ma non sarò così generosa la prossima volta.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io tra poco posto i capezzoli.



Uno per volta mi raccomando.


----------



## Nicka (14 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Uno per volta mi raccomando.


Certo...non li voglio mica sulla coscienza gli utenti di questo luogo di perdizione...


----------



## drusilla (14 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non le ho ancora fatte! me tonta!!
> 
> simy stasera le fotografo e poi te le whatsappo..
> 
> drusi non ho il tuo whatsapp me lo posso far dare da simy?


Yeeesss e ti aggiungo in un gruppetto di matte, lei ti dirà [emoji2]


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Certo...non li voglio mica sulla coscienza gli utenti di questo luogo di perdizione...



Ma infatti io vedi che mi sono astenuta. Ci fosse mai qualcuno delicato...


----------



## Nicka (14 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma infatti io vedi che mi sono astenuta. Ci fosse mai qualcuno delicato...


Ho già le foto, sto solo aspettando il momento giusto...


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ho già le foto, sto solo aspettando il momento giusto...



Nota il silenzio che si è fatto.


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Yeeesss e ti aggiungo in un gruppetto di matte, lei ti dirà [emoji2]


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## banshee (14 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


allora simy dai tu il mio whatsapp a drusi così mi aggiunge :carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Homer (14 Maggio 2015)

Vi avviso che mi sto eccitando.....:condom:


----------



## Bender (14 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' che il culo, che è la parte migliore, la posto nel momento di maggior traffico qui sopra...altrimenti non c'è gusto...


c'è troppo mr hyde, anzi praticamente sempre:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (14 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Nota il silenzio che si è fatto.


Le mani saranno già staccate dalla tastiera...


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> allora simy dai tu il mio whatsapp a drusi così mi aggiunge :carneval::carneval::carneval:


appena ho un attimo lo faccio


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2015)

e posto pure le labbra


----------



## Nicka (14 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> c'è troppo mr hyde, anzi praticamente sempre:rotfl:


A te sta cosa sconvolge!!


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Vi avviso che mi sto eccitando.....:condom:



:facepalm:


----------



## Bender (14 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A te sta cosa sconvolge!!


un po mi rattrista


----------



## ologramma (14 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> e posto pure le labbra


fortuna che yuma l'abbiamo visto


----------



## Nicka (14 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> un po mi rattrista


Ma perchè?


----------



## Caciottina (14 Maggio 2015)

Io direi che ci fotografiamo le chiappe...tutte...
Poi mandiamo le.foto chesso...a simy e lei le posta senza dire di chi è il culo .....
E nemmeno se provano ad indovinare bisogna dirlo.
Per la gioia di oscuro...io penso che glielo dobbiamo


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Io direi che ci fotografiamo le chiappe...tutte...
> Poi mandiamo le.foto chesso...a simy e lei le posta senza dire di chi è il culo .....
> E nemmeno se provano ad indovinare bisogna dirlo.
> Per la gioia di oscuro...io penso che glielo dobbiamo



:risata:


----------



## Nicka (14 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Io direi che ci fotografiamo le chiappe...tutte...
> Poi mandiamo le.foto chesso...a simy e lei le posta senza dire di chi è il culo .....
> E nemmeno se provano ad indovinare bisogna dirlo.
> Per la gioia di oscuro...io penso che glielo dobbiamo


Aiutoooooooooooooooooooooo!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Traccia (14 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non le ho ancora fatte! me tonta!!
> 
> simy stasera le fotografo e poi te le whatsappo..
> 
> drusi non ho il tuo whatsapp me lo posso far dare da simy?


pure iooooooooooo 
perchè non facciamo gruppetto noi 4 su WA???


----------



## drusilla (14 Maggio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> pure iooooooooooo
> perchè non facciamo gruppetto noi 4 su WA???


Infatti manca banshee, quando ce l'ho l'aggiungo[emoji2]


----------



## banshee (14 Maggio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> pure iooooooooooo
> perchè non facciamo gruppetto noi 4 su WA???





drusilla ha detto:


> Infatti manca banshee, quando ce l'ho l'aggiungo[emoji2]


sììììì :carneval::carneval::carneval:

poi penso che è la fine proprio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## drusilla (14 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sììììì :carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> poi penso che è la fine proprio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Dobbiamo farlo perché i nostri discorsi sulle scarpe non sono graditi qua.... [emoji41]


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



caciottina ha detto:


> Io direi che ci fotografiamo le chiappe...tutte...
> Poi mandiamo le.foto chesso...a simy e lei le posta senza dire di chi è il culo .....
> E nemmeno se provano ad indovinare bisogna dirlo.
> Per la gioia di oscuro...io penso che glielo dobbiamo


Grazie per il pensiero,ma va bene così.Anche perchè sicuramente avrete dei culi da panico,ed io ormai sono poco recettivo al fascino femminile.


----------



## drusilla (14 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie per il pensiero,ma va bene così.Anche perchè sicuramente avrete dei culi da panico,ed io ormai sono poco recettivo al fascino femminile.


Nun ce provocà...


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2015)

*Ma*



drusilla ha detto:


> Nun ce provocà...


Non ci penso proprio.Io non  vi provoco più già da un pò....non è aria.Mi sono ritirato in buon ordine.


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2015)

I


E mo basta....


----------



## drusilla (14 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> IView attachment 10228View attachment 10229View attachment 10230
> 
> 
> E mo basta....


Che bella che sei... mi candido con caciottina e Spotless va!!


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> IView attachment 10228View attachment 10229View attachment 10230
> 
> 
> E mo basta....


Bella lei ! :up:


----------



## Nicka (14 Maggio 2015)

Propongo il cambio del titolo del forum da Tradimento.net a Legnocchesonoqui.org


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Propongo il cambio del titolo del forum da Tradimento.net a Legnocchesonoqui.org


appoggio la mozione


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Propongo il cambio del titolo del forum da Tradimento.net a Legnocchesonoqui.org



quoto

altro che gnoccatravel


----------



## Alessandra (14 Maggio 2015)

Ahahahah
questo treddi' ha cambiato completamente piega!
a chi spediamo le foto dei culi??


Simi, complimentissimi! 
sei una favola!


----------



## Homer (14 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> IView attachment 10228View attachment 10229View attachment 10230
> 
> 
> E mo basta....



:coglione:


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> :coglione:





senti ma che è successo al tuo avatar


----------



## Homer (14 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> appoggio la mozione




Con tutto questo bellezze io ve lo "appoggio" solamente....

Zadig non c'è mai quando serve, poi dice che non lo chiamo mai


----------



## Homer (14 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> senti ma che è successo al tuo avatar



Mi sono appena svegliato....


----------



## Alessandra (14 Maggio 2015)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ho notato adesso l'avatar!!!:rotfl:
:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ho notato adesso l'avatar!!!:rotfl:
> :rotfl:


sconvolto :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Con tutto questo bellezze io ve lo "appoggio" solamente....
> 
> Zadig non c'è mai quando serve, poi dice che non lo chiamo mai


:rotfl:Ok .. Zadig fa sempre così : crea caciara e poi si dilegua


----------



## Tebe (14 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Io direi che ci fotografiamo le chiappe...tutte...
> Poi mandiamo le.foto chesso...a simy e lei le posta senza dire di chi è il culo .....
> E nemmeno se provano ad indovinare bisogna dirlo.
> Per la gioia di oscuro...io penso che glielo dobbiamo


A questo punto visto che si è proposto di svezzarmi con l anal io gli mando un MP delle mie chiappe.
:blank:


----------



## Nicka (14 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> A questo punto visto che si è proposto di svezzarmi con l anal io gli mando un MP delle mie chiappe.
> :blank:


Macchè MP, qui è tutto pubblico!


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2015)

*Tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> A questo punto visto che si è proposto di svezzarmi con l anal io gli mando un MP delle mie chiappe.
> :blank:


Si,ti ringrazio sentitamente.


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2015)

*Io*

Io non so se vi siete messe d'accordo...ma non vi provocherò più....:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non so se vi siete messe d'accordo...ma non vi provocherò più....:rotfl:


Finalmente passi ai fatti?


----------



## oscuro (14 Maggio 2015)

*No*



Simy ha detto:


> Finalmente passi ai fatti?


No,divento vostro amico che mi conviene.


----------



## Tebe (14 Maggio 2015)

D altronde questo è io topic delle sciampiste.
Cioè.
Mica gorettiesimilari.net


----------



## Tebe (14 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,divento vostro amico che mi conviene.


E pensa che ci siamo limitate ad occhi e labbra.
Qui figume come se piovesse.
Altro che micio micio bau bau.


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> D altronde questo è io topic delle sciampiste.
> Cioè.
> Mica gorettiesimilari.net


[emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji16]


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> E pensa che ci siamo limitate ad occhi e labbra.
> Qui figume come se piovesse.
> Altro che micio micio bau bau.


Infatti


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,divento vostro amico che mi conviene.


No vabbe' :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spot (14 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Propongo il cambio del titolo del forum da Tradimento.net a Legnocchesonoqui.org


Quoto.
Complimenti ragazze.


----------



## Caciottina (14 Maggio 2015)

Ma povero oscuro oh...cioe dagli occhi ai culi mi pare troppo...Passiamo per le gambe prima? grrr


----------



## Bender (14 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Propongo il cambio del titolo del forum da Tradimento.net a Legnocchesonoqui.org



:up:


----------



## Alessandra (14 Maggio 2015)

Il mio contributo...


----------



## Caciottina (14 Maggio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Il mio contributo...


Ti bbbacerei


----------



## Alessandra (14 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Ti bbbacerei


Dopo domani! ! Ahahah


----------



## Caciottina (14 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> IView attachment 10228View attachment 10229View attachment 10230
> 
> 
> E mo basta....


Porca vacca...
Quindi dicevamo....a pranzo..cena colazione....


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Il mio contributo...


Bellissima pure tu


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Porca vacca...
> Quindi dicevamo....a pranzo..cena colazione....


Ti adotto


----------



## Caciottina (14 Maggio 2015)

*nasiiii*

:risata: i nasi


----------



## Caciottina (14 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Ti adotto


Si...yuma ama i gatti? 
ma tu l hai mai mangoato il loro cibo? Io ho provato sia crocchette che umido...preferisco le crocchette


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Si...yuma ama i gatti?
> ma tu l hai mai mangoato il loro cibo? Io ho provato sia crocchette che umido...preferisco le crocchette


Yuma i gatti li odia... 
No. Mai mangiato il loro cibo [emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji16]


----------



## Bender (14 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> :risata: i nasi
> 
> View attachment 10232


----------



## Caciottina (14 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Yuma i gatti li odia...
> No. Mai mangiato il loro cibo [emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji16]


Sa di cereali...sciapi


----------



## drusilla (14 Maggio 2015)

Ho capito... cambio sponda [emoji12] [emoji12]


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ho capito... cambio sponda [emoji12] [emoji12]


Pure io....tanto qui a pretendenti non si batte chiodo.  Si è arenato pure vincent vega


----------



## Spot (14 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> :risata: i nasi
> 
> View attachment 10232


Mi piacciono i nasi!


----------



## Mary The Philips (14 Maggio 2015)

Scusate, ma non si fa prima a mettere un bel primo piano e una foto a figura intera, di davanti e di dietro, che non stare a centellinare centimetri???



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (14 Maggio 2015)

Il mio è rotto!!
Il naso dico...


----------



## drusilla (14 Maggio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Scusate, ma non si fa prima a mettere un bel primo piano e una foto a figura intera, di davanti e di dietro, che non stare a centellinare centimetri???
> 
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ci piaciono i puzzle! [emoji2]


----------



## Spot (14 Maggio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Scusate, ma non si fa prima a mettere un bel primo piano e una foto a figura intera, di davanti e di dietro, che non stare a centellinare centimetri???
> 
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Noo.. così non c'è gusto.


----------



## Bender (14 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il mio è rotto!!
> Il naso dico...


come mai, fammi indovinare ti sei trasformata in hyde e hai fatto una rissa da bar
io quasi me lo sono rotto,da solo in un modo assurdo, fortunatamente era un micro frattura ma in un punto ho l'osso un po più spesso


----------



## Nicka (14 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> come mai, fammi indovinare ti sei trasformata in hyde e hai fatto una rissa da bar
> io quasi me lo sono rotto,da solo in un modo assurdo, fortunatamente era un micro frattura ma in un punto ho l'osso un po più spesso


Sì...diciamo una rissa da bar...


----------



## zadig (14 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Con tutto questo bellezze io ve lo "appoggio" solamente....
> 
> Zadig non c'è mai quando serve, poi dice che non lo chiamo mai


eccomi Homer... sto cazzo di lavoro mi fa perdere le foto di gnocca! 
Oggi era il giorno buono per farmi venire il durello, ed invece...


----------



## Nicka (14 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> eccomi Homer... sto cazzo di lavoro mi fa perdere le foto di gnocca!
> Oggi era il giorno buono per farmi venire il durello, ed invece...


Il mio dropbox non basta più???


----------



## Minerva (14 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> D altronde questo è io topic delle sciampiste.
> Cioè.
> Mica *gorettiesimilari*.net


ancora questa povera dodicenne?


----------



## Caciottina (14 Maggio 2015)

Lo sapevo...


----------



## Tebe (14 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> :risata: i nasiView attachment 10232


No minchia.I nasi no.Cristo.


----------



## zadig (14 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il mio dropbox non basta più???


sì, anche se per colpa tua devo stare sempre a pulire lo schermo del pc...
Ho perso 4 diottrie!


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Maggio 2015)

Avete rotto il cazzo.


----------



## zadig (14 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Avete rotto il cazzo.


sembri quel puffo che si lamenta sempre.


----------



## ivanl (14 Maggio 2015)

Simy bellissima, le altre foto le guardo domani che dal cell non mi riesce. Il mio naso non riesco a farlo stare in una sola foto


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> No minchia.I nasi no.Cristo.


Quoto


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Avete rotto il cazzo.


Uffaaaaa


----------



## drusilla (14 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Avete rotto il cazzo.


Buuuuuuh


----------



## Spot (14 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Vabbè.Naso.


Capelli!!! :inlove:

Che con quegli occhi azzurri ce stanno da dio.
Sfido che acchiappi, ragazza.


----------



## Traccia (14 Maggio 2015)

Rosicoooo che dal cellulare non si vede una fava 
Domani dal PC vi spizzo tutte 
Troppo curiosa


----------



## Tebe (14 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Capelli!!! :inlove:
> 
> Che con quegli occhi azzurri ce stanno da dio.
> Sfido che acchiappi, ragazza.


Sono in "litiga" con i capelli.
La tinta rossa non va bene. Me li stressa troppo. Credo sia l acqua ossigenata. Devo tornare ad un castano.
Magari mi faccio le meches rosse come la facocerina di tradi.
:mexican:


----------



## Fantastica (14 Maggio 2015)

Torno un attimo IT, per dire che non metto altro che mascara e rossetto. E quindi me ne intendo un po' anche io. Se non fosse che secondo me la Kiko testa sugli animali, se non non mi spiego i prezzi trooooooppo bassi, il mascara della Kiko per me polverizza qualsiasi Chanel (per me pessimo rapporto qualità prezzo TUTTI i mascara e rossetti Chanel), Dior (provati a decine) e persino Helena Rubinstein (mascara al top, quelli). 

Fine IT


----------



## Tebe (14 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Torno un attimo IT, per dire che non metto altro che mascara e rossetto. E quindi me ne intendo un po' anche io. Se non fosse che secondo me la Kiko testa sugli animali, se non non mi spiego i prezzi trooooooppo bassi, il mascara della Kiko per me polverizza qualsiasi Chanel (per me pessimo rapporto qualità prezzo TUTTI i mascara e rossetti Chanel), Dior (provati a decine) e persino Helena Rubinstein (mascara al top, quelli).
> 
> Fine IT


kiko da un paio di anni non testa piú nulla sugli animali.
ne le materie prime né i prodotti finiti.
ma cerco meglio perché sono certa che fino al 2011 mi sembra, testasse o comprasse materie prime anche testate sugli animali.
ora no.


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Torno un attimo IT, per dire che non metto altro che mascara e rossetto. E quindi me ne intendo un po' anche io. Se non fosse che secondo me la Kiko testa sugli animali, se non non mi spiego i prezzi trooooooppo bassi, il mascara della Kiko per me polverizza qualsiasi Chanel (per me pessimo rapporto qualità prezzo TUTTI i mascara e rossetti Chanel), Dior (provati a decine) e persino Helena Rubinstein (mascara al top, quelli).
> 
> Fine IT


È scritto a chiare lettere sul loro sito che non testa su animali. ..


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> kiko da un paio di anni non testa piú nulla sugli animali.
> ne le materie prime né i prodotti finiti.
> ma cerco meglio perché sono certa che fino al 2011 mi sembra, testasse o comprasse materie prime anche testate sugli animali.
> ora no.


Da quando è in vigore la nuova normativa non testa più.


----------



## Tebe (14 Maggio 2015)

Ecco qui.
http://www.kikocosmetics.it/help-e-contatti/test-animali.html


----------



## Fantastica (14 Maggio 2015)

Bon, allora pagherà poco chi ci lavora. Insomma, io dico: o ci hanno fatte fesse prima facendoci sborsare cifre folli, oppure se la roba costa così poco un dubbio mi viene.

Ok, animali esclusi, ci sono poi gli umani. Comunque, mascara Kiko e anche rossetti per me i primi laureati con 110, i secondi un bel 90/110.


----------



## Alessandra (15 Maggio 2015)

A Che punto siamo.arrivati?  Ho lasciato il 3d con I nasi (si, anche il mio rotto per l'occasione...uhihi) siamo arrivate alle chiappe?


----------



## Alessandra (15 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Avete rotto il cazzo.


JB posta le tue chiappe e non rompere il cazzo. Solo fatti e meno Borbotii.   Grazie.


----------



## Alessandra (15 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sono in "litiga" con i capelli.
> La tinta rossa non va bene. Me li stressa troppo. Credo sia l acqua ossigenata. Devo tornare ad un castano.
> Magari mi faccio le meches rosse come la facocerina di tradi.
> :mexican:


Tebe....con quegli occhi ti puoi permettere tutto....pure una capa rasa....


----------



## Spot (15 Maggio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> JB posta le tue chiappe e non rompere il cazzo. Solo fatti e meno Borbotii.   Grazie.


:quoto:


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2015)

*bb cream da farmacia e mascara volume essence*

La bb cream è colore medio e mi ci trovo da Dio.
Non fa effetto domopak, si strucca bene, non lucida nemmeno con il caldo e io ho la pelle mista.
Per me super promossa.
Il mascara invece non è tra i miei preferiti.
Lo trovo liquido e poco volumizzante per le mie ciglia, ma ad una mia amica fa un effetto strepitoso.
Visto il prezzo che è sui tre euro direi che si può comprare e provare.
Ha lo scivolino Ciccio non tra i miei preferiti.
Poi posto gli occhi mascarizzati con questo.


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2015)

In n riesco a fare meglio di così con le foto stamattina.


----------



## ivanl (15 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Capelli!!! :inlove:
> 
> Che con quegli occhi azzurri ce stanno da dio.
> Sfido che acchiappi, ragazza.


quotissimo, davvero una gran bella donna; profilo perfetto (per i miei parametri). Comunque devo dire che o avete truccato le foto, oppure in questo forum c'e' una concentrazione di belle donne fuori dal comune


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> quotissimo, davvero una gran bella donna; profilo perfetto (per i miei parametri). Comunque devo dire che o avete truccato le foto, oppure in questo forum c'e' una concentrazione di belle donne fuori dal comune


Ahahahahahahahah, Ahahahahahahahahahaha.  Oddiooooooooo. ...
Muoro!
Profilo perfetto! 
Ti piacciono le donne con il naso importante ed aquilino. 
Buongustaio! 
(Comunque si. Foto truccate ovviamente.  Le mie almeno.Ho anche una app che ingigantisce le tette)
:mexican:


----------



## Fantastica (15 Maggio 2015)

*@Tebe*

 mi aspettavo che tu avessi quello sguardo 
Sei convinta del colore dei capelli? Io ti vedrei diversamente...


----------



## ivanl (15 Maggio 2015)

aggiungo anche che i tuoi colori sono perfetti cosi'. Se non fosse per le tue idee sui rapporti di coppia (e sull'uso di sostanze psicotrope) che proprio non condivido, sarei gia' innamorato perso...


----------



## Stark72 (15 Maggio 2015)

Ricapitolando:
abbiamo visto piedi, occhi, bocche, braccia, qualche naso
mancano spalle, culi, tette e gambe.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Maggio 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ricapitolando:
> abbiamo visto piedi, occhi, bocche, braccia, qualche naso
> mancano spalle, culi, *tette* e gambe.



A parte il privilegiato chi altri ha visto tette


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ricapitolando:
> abbiamo visto piedi, occhi, bocche, braccia, qualche naso
> mancano spalle, culi, tette e gambe.


Piedi?
Dove?


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> mi aspettavo che tu avessi quello sguardo
> Sei convinta del colore dei capelli? Io ti vedrei diversamente...


Dimmi...tanto devo cambiare colore.


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> aggiungo anche che i tuoi colori sono perfetti cosi'. Se non fosse per le tue idee sui rapporti di coppia (e sull'uso di sostanze psicotrope) che proprio non condivido, sarei gia' innamorato perso...


Vabbè, ma mica ci dobbiamo sposare.
Quattro salti in allegria senza impegno.


----------



## Nicka (15 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> A parte il privilegiato chi altri ha visto tette


:rotfl:


----------



## Stark72 (15 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Piedi?
> Dove?


A dicembre credo, stavano tutte con l'avatar che mostrava tacco aggressivo


----------



## ivanl (15 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma mica ci dobbiamo sposare.
> Quattro salti in allegria senza impegno.


Io sono ancora dell'idea che per i quattro salti ci voglia del sentimento, per cui dovrei innamorarmi di te, prima


----------



## banshee (15 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Dimmi...tanto devo cambiare colore.


Tebe regina dei mascara, hai dimenticato il mascara per me 

ciglia lunghissime sopra e sotto, bionde e sottili...


----------



## Bender (15 Maggio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io sono ancora dell'idea che per i quattro salti ci voglia del sentimento, per cui dovrei innamorarmi di te, prima


vedete che non sono l'unico


----------



## ivanl (15 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> vedete che non sono l'unico


ma io sono vecchio


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io sono ancora dell'idea che per i quattro salti ci voglia del sentimento, per cui dovrei innamorarmi di te, prima


Sono specializzata in traviamento fedeli.
Chiudi gli occhi e non preoccuparti.
Ci penso io.


Flapflap


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Tebe regina dei mascara, hai dimenticato il mascara per me
> 
> ciglia lunghissime sopra e sotto, bionde e sottili...


....
Te l ho postato prima insieme alla bb cream.
È quello dell essence.
Le ultime foto dei miei occhietti finti fotoscioppati.


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> ma io sono vecchio


Meglio.
Pure io, eppure spacco.
In quattro salti in allegria mantengono Giovini.

Super flapflap


----------



## ivanl (15 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Meglio.
> Pure io, eppure spacco.
> In quattro salti in allegria mantengono Giovini.
> 
> Super flapflap


Sei tremenda!


----------



## lothar57 (15 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sono specializzata in traviamento fedeli.
> Chiudi gli occhi e non preoccuparti.
> Ci penso io.
> 
> ...


Esimia lascia perdere il fedele invornito sentimentale,io al b&b vengo anche senza amore...quando andiamo???


----------



## banshee (15 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....
> Te l ho postato prima insieme alla bb cream.
> È quello dell essence.
> Le ultime foto dei miei occhietti finti fotoscioppati.


aaah okok sorry non avevo capito 

3 euri? lo provo subito... 

grazie regina


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Sei tremenda!


Maddai...con quegli occhioni innocenti che mi ritrovo ti sembro tremenda?
Sono tutta tenerina e dolcina.
Iperflapflap


Eddai postaci uun occhio tuo...essú.
Se vuoi ricambio con le mie micro tette in MP.
Il culo no perché è promesso ad Oscuro.









E anche un 3d innocente come questo è diventato sessualizzato.
Primavera da urlo questa.
Jesus


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Esimia lascia perdere il fedele invornito sentimentale,io al b&b vengo anche senza amore...quando andiamo???


Minchia.
È arrivato pure lothar.

Comunque per me niente b&b.
Sono abituata bene.
Minimo motel da 4 stelle e pranzo in camera.
Mi devo nutrire e ho sempre fame, nonostante la rachitichezza.
 Ovviamente essendo una signora con un certo stile, paghi tu.
Sai, certi privilegi costano.


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> aaah okok sorry non avevo capito
> 
> 3 euri? lo provo subito...
> 
> grazie regina


Ne ho anche un altro di essence, che preferisco.
Aspetta domani o stasera che lo provo e posto la foto.
Fra un po Vi posto le foto delle mie ciglia finte.
Altro che mascara.


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Tebe ha detto:


> Minchia.
> È arrivato pure lothar.
> 
> Comunque per me niente b&b.
> ...


Posso chiederti un favore?posto quello che vuoi...ma basta con lo sguardo...:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (15 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ne ho anche un altro di essence, che preferisco.
> Aspetta domani o stasera che lo provo e posto la foto.
> Fra un po Vi posto le foto *delle mie ciglia finte*.
> Altro che mascara.


ciglia finte davvero?  o sono "finte" come sono finti gli occhi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ne ho anche un altro di essence, che preferisco.
> Aspetta domani o stasera che lo provo e posto la foto.
> Fra un po Vi posto le foto delle* mie ciglia finte*.
> Altro che mascara.


io mi cieco ogni volta che provo a metterle :rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (15 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Minchia.
> È arrivato pure lothar.
> 
> Comunque per me niente b&b.
> ...


No il pranzo te lo scordi,io in motel ci sto al max 2ore poi via...


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ciglia finte davvero?  o sono "finte" come sono finti gli occhi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





Simy ha detto:


> io mi cieco ogni volta che provo a metterle :rotfl:


No no.
Super fintissime.
Ne avrò una ventina di paia.
Strippo con le ciglia finte.
Simy, non preoccuparti.
Vi faccio un tutorial che le ciglia finte non avranno più segreti!


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No il pranzo te lo scordi,io in motel ci sto al max 2ore poi via...


Pazienza.
Non s ha da fare.


----------



## ivanl (15 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Maddai...con quegli occhioni innocenti che mi ritrovo ti sembro tremenda?
> Sono tutta tenerina e dolcina.
> Iperflapflap
> 
> ...


troppe occhiaie; comunque i miei occhi sono verdi


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> No no.
> Super fintissime.
> Ne avrò una ventina di paia.
> Strippo con le ciglia finte.
> ...



mah... devo dire che forse ho provato quelle sbagliate. io le metto solo quando ho qualche spettacolo di ballo...


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



ivanl ha detto:


> troppe occhiaie; comunque i miei occhi sono verdi


Anche i miei,verde piscio.


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso chiederti un favore?posto quello che vuoi...ma basta con lo sguardo...:rotfl:


Ma...ma...è una richiesta irricevibile.
Stiamo parlando di mascara.

Facciamo così.
Domani mattina posto una foto degli occhi appena sveglia così togliamo sta aurea di sguardo magnetico.

Anche perché giustamente una recensione seria dei mascara dovrebbe partire da ciglia e occhi naturali per vedere la differenza.
E sfido chiunque ad avere lo sguardo figo appena sveglia.


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Tebe ha detto:


> Ma...ma...è una richiesta irricevibile.
> Stiamo parlando di mascara.
> 
> Facciamo così.
> ...


Tebe è il taglio....oltre a tutto il resto.:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> mah... devo dire che forse ho provato quelle sbagliate. io le metto solo quando ho qualche spettacolo di ballo...


Indubbiamente ci sononciglia finte pesanti e altre più leggere, ma anche la colla è determinante, come lo è tagliarle per  farle su misura sul tuo occhio.
Quelle che preferisco sono quelle a gatto.
Con le ciglia mooooolto lunghe solo alla fine.
In genere quelle sono le più semplici da mettere e le meno fastidiose.


----------



## Traccia (15 Maggio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Il mio contributo...


molto affascinante il tuo neo alla Cindy!!!


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma...ma...è una richiesta irricevibile.
> Stiamo parlando di mascara.
> 
> Facciamo così.
> ...


io ce l'ho... domattina lo posto. giuro  
appena sveglia e senza trucco


----------



## banshee (15 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma...ma...è una richiesta irricevibile.
> Stiamo parlando di mascara.
> 
> Facciamo così.
> ...


se lo faccio io vi prende un colpo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: le mie ciglia sono assurde


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Maggio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> JB posta le tue chiappe e non rompere il cazzo. Solo fatti e meno Borbotii. Grazie.


It wont' happen. Never.


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tebe è il taglio....oltre a tutto il resto.:rotfl:


Ti piacciono ancheni nasi aquilini?
Mio papà, da cui ho preso il naso e la magrezza, ancora oggi quando siamo insieme e io mi volto, si sposta dicendomi.
Fai attenzione connquel naso!


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io ce l'ho... domattina lo posto. giuro
> appena sveglia e senza trucco


Sfida all ultimo occhio senza trucco.
Io non ce l ho lo sgudo figo.
L unica cosa che mi piace appena sveglia sono le labbra.
Sono ...come dire...
Gonfie.
Cioè.
Sembra che abbia proprio le labbra.


----------



## banshee (15 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sfida all ultimo occhio senza trucco.
> Io non ce l ho lo sgudo figo.
> L unica cosa che mi piace appena sveglia sono le labbra.
> Sono ...come dire...
> ...


io vi sfido a mettere la foto dei capelli appena alzate :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sfida all ultimo occhio senza trucco.
> Io non ce l ho lo sgudo figo.
> L unica cosa che mi piace appena sveglia sono le labbra.
> Sono ...come dire...
> ...


Va bene, domattina questo si trasformerà nel thread degli orrori


----------



## Fantastica (15 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Dimmi...tanto devo cambiare colore.


Prima ti spiego come la vedo... Non hai la carnagione chiara chiara, ergo il rosso bello che hai adesso, secondo me, non è ideale.
Io ti vedrei meglio questo, tipo:

http://www.purseandco.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/colore-capelli-2015-castano-dorato.jpg


----------



## ivanl (15 Maggio 2015)

Proviamo


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Maggio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Proviamo


Dove t'hanno pescato? Nel Baltico?


----------



## banshee (15 Maggio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Proviamo




fotoscioppe?


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2015)

la puzza di testosterone che arriva da sto thread si sente a chilometri... :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fantastica (15 Maggio 2015)

*Nasi*

A proposito di nasi, per me il naso di @Tebe è proprio bello, perché non è perfetto. E' un naso di carattere!


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io vi sfido a mettere la foto dei capelli appena alzate :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Non è un problema per me. Manco mi pettino con la selva che ho in testa.
Comodità dei ricci


----------



## ivanl (15 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> fotoscioppe?


nel senso che dovrei usarlo?


----------



## Fantastica (15 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non è un problema per me. Manco mi pettino con la selva che ho in testa.
> Comodità dei ricci


Zero pettine anche per me


----------



## banshee (15 Maggio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> nel senso che dovrei usarlo?


no nel senso che hanno un bellissimo colore... verde come le emoticon del tradi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

se sono reali, complimenti!


----------



## drusilla (15 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> No no.
> Super fintissime.
> Ne avrò una ventina di paia.
> Strippo con le ciglia finte.
> ...


FALLO subito, che io le due volte che le ho messe sembravo una trans! meno male che da lontano andava bene l'effetto (teatro )


----------



## Caciottina (15 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non è un problema per me. Manco mi pettino con la selva che ho in testa.
> Comodità dei ricci


passiamo al: ma come cazzo ti sei vestita?
lo stile del venerdi


----------



## Stark72 (15 Maggio 2015)

ma che cazzo state a fà? ahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahah


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> FALLO subito, *che io le due volte che le ho messe sembravo una trans! meno male che da lontano andava bene l'effetto (teatro *)


idem :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (15 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non è un problema per me. Manco mi pettino con la selva che ho in testa.
> Comodità dei ricci


figata 

io li ho lisci.. lisci sottili però (tutto sottile, ciglia sottili, sopracciglia sottili infatti me le trucco e poi ne parliamo, capelli sottili) quindi la mattina prima di pettinarli sono un po' gonfi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma giusto un po'..


----------



## Caciottina (15 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> FALLO subito, che io le due volte che le ho messe sembravo una trans! meno male che da lontano andava bene l'effetto (teatro )


io l unica volta che le ho messe mi sono cadute durante un metting in cui io facevo una presentazione al CFO.
non ne voglio parlare


----------



## ivanl (15 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> no nel senso che hanno un bellissimo colore... verde come le emoticon del tradi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> se sono reali, complimenti!


tutti miei, grazie 
anche le occhiaie sono reali, purtroppo


----------



## drusilla (15 Maggio 2015)

grande ivanl! 

perdonato il tuo nick (quanto era noioso e brutto... meglio i ricci di vilander :carneval


----------



## ivanl (15 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> grande ivanl!
> 
> perdonato il tuo nick (quanto era noioso e brutto... meglio i ricci di vilander :carneval


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Prima ti spiego come la vedo... Non hai la carnagione chiara chiara, ergo il rosso bello che hai adesso, secondo me, non è ideale.
> Io ti vedrei meglio questo, tipo:
> 
> http://www.purseandco.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/colore-capelli-2015-castano-dorato.jpg


Mmmm....bel colore.
Si.
Proprio bello.


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Proviamo


Come prima foto può andare ma...visto che siamo nel 3d delle sciampiste , le sopracciglia vanno ASSOLUTAMENTE ripulite dai peli lunghi e spessi.
Cioè.
Tutti uguali voi uomini.
E che cavolo.
Una minima.


Ho ragione ragazze?


----------



## Stark72 (15 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> grande ivanl!
> 
> perdonato il tuo nick (quanto era noioso e brutto... meglio i ricci di *vilander* :carneval


Mats?


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dove t'hanno pescato? Nel Baltico?


Anche tu hai i capelli nelle sopracciglia?


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Come prima foto può andare ma...visto che siamo nel 3d delle sciampiste , le sopracciglia vanno ASSOLUTAMENTE ripulite dai peli lunghi e spessi.
> Cioè.
> Tutti uguali voi uomini.
> E che cavolo.
> ...



:quoto:


----------



## ivanl (15 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Come prima foto può andare ma...visto che siamo nel 3d delle sciampiste , le sopracciglia vanno ASSOLUTAMENTE ripulite dai peli lunghi e spessi.
> Cioè.
> Tutti uguali voi uomini.
> E che cavolo.
> ...


In parte gia' fatto


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> nel senso che dovrei usarlo?


Assolutamente no.
Anche se sembra che il tuo sguardo sia triste.


----------



## Stark72 (15 Maggio 2015)

Ecco, io ho delle naturali sopracciglia da checca


----------



## drusilla (15 Maggio 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Mats?


yeahhh


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> passiamo al: ma come cazzo ti sei vestita?
> lo stile del venerdi


Jeans.
Scarpe da ginnastica.
Maglietta scollata a maniche lunghe a righe orizzontali fini blu e bianche.
Tu?


----------



## ivanl (15 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Assolutamente no.
> Anche se sembra che il tuo sguardo sia triste.


Non sono mai stato uno solare, ma ultimamente non sono in formissima anche per i miei standard...


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> ma che cazzo state a fà? ahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahah


Invece di ridere come un invornito, posta l uocchi pure tu.


----------



## banshee (15 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Come prima foto può andare ma...visto che siamo nel 3d delle sciampiste , le sopracciglia vanno ASSOLUTAMENTE ripulite dai peli lunghi e spessi.
> Cioè.
> Tutti uguali voi uomini.
> E che cavolo.
> ...


oddio mica tanto... a me l'uomo con le sopracciglia fatte mi fa calare la libido. 

cioè una sistemata se hai il gabbiano sì :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ma vade retro estetista per uomini


----------



## drusilla (15 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Come prima foto può andare ma...visto che siamo nel 3d delle sciampiste , le sopracciglia vanno ASSOLUTAMENTE ripulite dai peli lunghi e spessi.
> Cioè.
> Tutti uguali voi uomini.
> E che cavolo.
> ...



ehhhmmm
NO
sopraciglia a ali di gabbiano .... pues como que no:rotfl:

al massimo un po pettinate


----------



## Caciottina (15 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Jeans.
> Scarpe da ginnastica.
> Maglietta scollata a maniche lunghe a righe orizzontali fini blu e bianche.
> Tu?


jeans??? beata...
io da mercoledi della famiglia adams, stesso vestito e stivaletti


----------



## Stark72 (15 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Invece di ridere come un invornito, posta l uocchi pure tu.


ma anche no


----------



## ivanl (15 Maggio 2015)

Per le sopracciglia, come faccio? Io adesso li taglio e basta. Niente pinzette, please


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> In parte gia' fatto


In parte non esiste.
Aspetto seconda foto uocchi.


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ecco, io ho delle naturali sopracciglia da checca


No vedere, no credere.


----------



## Caciottina (15 Maggio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Per le sopracciglia, come faccio? Io adesso li taglio e basta. Niente pinzette, please


no taglio noooo


----------



## ivanl (15 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> In parte non esiste.
> Aspetto seconda foto uocchi.


vedi sopra, che devo fare secondo te?


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Maggio 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ecco, io ho delle naturali sopracciglia da checca


:rotfl:Cioè ad ali di gabbiano ? :singleeye:


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> oddio mica tanto... a me l'uomo con le sopracciglia fatte mi fa calare la libido.
> 
> cioè una sistemata se hai il gabbiano sì :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ma vade retro estetista per uomini


Non ho detto fatte.
Ho detto che bisogna togliere i peli lunghi che svettano come dei pali.
Dai. Fanno raccapriccio.
Non si parla di forma ma di quei peli lunghi un centimetro.
Se ti piacciono OK.
Mamma mianche gusti...
:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> ehhhmmm
> NO
> sopraciglia a ali di gabbiano .... pues como que no:rotfl:
> 
> al massimo un po pettinate


Ma non si parla di quello....


----------



## Stark72 (15 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:Cioè ad ali di gabbiano ? :singleeye:


mamma mea!!!! NO!


----------



## banshee (15 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ho detto fatte.
> Ho detto che bisogna togliere i peli lunghi che svettano come dei pali.
> Dai. Fanno raccapriccio.
> Non si parla di forma ma di quei peli lunghi un centimetro.
> ...


no non mi piacciono :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: 

ok allora sono d'accordo, sistemate sì. niente peli che svettano né ali di gabbiano.. ma nemmeno fatte

na via de mezzo :up:


----------



## Nocciola (15 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> *oddio mica tanto... a me l'uomo con le sopracciglia fatte mi fa calare la libido.*
> 
> cioè una sistemata se hai il gabbiano sì :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ma vade retro estetista per uomini


Anche a me. Un conto è l'aggiustatina un conto sono le sopracciglia da estetista


----------



## Caciottina (15 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche a me. Un conto è l'aggiustatina un conto sono le sopracciglia da estetista


farfalla io volevo vedere i tuoi occhi


----------



## ivanl (15 Maggio 2015)

ci provero' meglio, sperando di non fare danni...


----------



## Nocciola (15 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> farfalla io volevo vedere i tuoi occhi


sistemo le sopracciglia e domani pubblico


----------



## banshee (15 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche a me. Un conto è l'aggiustatina un conto sono le sopracciglia da estetista


sono tremendi :blank: soprattutto quelli che se le fanno alla Grimilde.... alla Jolie per capirci... non ce la posso fare..


----------



## Caciottina (15 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> sistemo le sopracciglia e domani pubblico


molto bene


----------



## Traccia (15 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mmmm....bel colore.
> Si.
> Proprio bello.


bel colore si, anzi, bellissimo, ma non per te! Tu non sei bionda!!! nè sfumature di esso.
non lo sei nell'animo, non puoi diventarlo nei capelli
ti prego no
tu sei Rossa.
e punto
al limite castana, nera...ma bionda proprio no.


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> ehhhmmm
> NO
> sopraciglia a ali di gabbiano .... pues como que no:rotfl:
> 
> al massimo un po pettinate


ma infatti no, non intendevamo quello


----------



## ivanl (15 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ma infatti no, non intendevamo quello


ma oltre a criticare, datemi indicazioni precise per non fare casini, brutte comari!


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche a me. Un conto è l'aggiustatina un conto sono le sopracciglia da estetista


idem, infatti si parlava di aggiustatina mica di altro


----------



## banshee (15 Maggio 2015)

cioè Cristiano Ronaldo io te voglio pure bene, sei un mito ma....


----------



## Bender (15 Maggio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> ma io sono vecchio


ma credo che non sei cambiato dal giorno alla notte negli anni:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Maggio 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> mamma mea!!!! NO!


Fiuuuuuuuu' m'ero preoccupata :carneval:


----------



## Caciottina (15 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> cioè Cristiano Ronaldo io te voglio pure bene, sei un mito ma....
> 
> View attachment 10243


vabbe ma alla fine non si notano nemmeno cosi tanto ,.,.ce ne son di mooooolto peggio e molto piu rifatte...


rifatte ??:singleeye:


----------



## drusilla (15 Maggio 2015)

cioè, tra queste sopracciglia



e queste (Di Vaio soprattutto)



ma cioè... scherziamo?


----------



## banshee (15 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> vabbe ma alla fine non si notano nemmeno cosi tanto ,.,.ce ne son di mooooolto peggio e molto piu rifatte...
> 
> 
> rifatte ??:singleeye:


sì hai ragione, stavo spulciando su Google, ci stanno quelle dei tronisti di Uomini e Donne che sono una cosa da incubo..

al confronto Ronaldo ce le ha cespugliose...


----------



## Nocciola (15 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> cioè Cristiano Ronaldo io te voglio pure bene, sei un mito ma....
> 
> View attachment 10243


NUN SE PO GUARDA?

FIGO MA EFFEMINATO A MILLE


----------



## ivanl (15 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma credo che non sei cambiato dal giorno alla notte negli anni:up:


Infatti ero vecchio dentro anche quando ero giovane


----------



## Traccia (15 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mmmm....bel colore.
> Si.
> Proprio bello.



magari come giustamente dice Fantastica, a livello estetico il dorato ti starebbe meglio...? boh, non ho questo occhio così attento, non posso dirlo, non lo so.
ma so che più che il fuori conta il dentro: ed il tuo animo non si sposa con quel colore...secondo me.


----------



## Caciottina (15 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sì hai ragione, stavo spulciando su Google, ci stanno quelle dei tronisti di Uomini e Donne che sono una cosa da incubo..
> 
> al confronto Ronaldo ce le ha cespugliose...


fanno apura quelli che le hanno nere nere e la la pelle chiara ...a quel punto e' troppo evidente quando se le rifanno...

aridaje co sto rifanno..

ciao, mi sono rifatta le sopracciglia


----------



## banshee (15 Maggio 2015)

*mi sono spiegata male*

intendevo queste:


----------



## banshee (15 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> fanno apura quelli che le hanno nere nere e la la pelle chiara ...a quel punto e' troppo evidente quando se le rifanno...
> 
> aridaje co sto rifanno..
> 
> ciao, mi sono rifatta le sopracciglia


pure a me viene spontaneo dire "rifatte" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Stark72 (15 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> intendevo queste:
> 
> View attachment 10246


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (15 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> intendevo queste:
> 
> View attachment 10246


e il petto senza manco un pelo:unhappy:
e la scollatura? ma che coattaggine


----------



## banshee (15 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> e il petto senza manco un pelo:unhappy:
> e la scollatura? ma che coattaggine


concordo, terribile... lo trovo orrendo!


----------



## banshee (15 Maggio 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


tu ce ridi ma questi ce vanno in giro così!!


----------



## Caciottina (15 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> concordo, terribile... lo trovo orrendo!


a me piacciono gli uomini pelosi, o anche non pelosi ma assolutamente NO AI DEPILATI


----------



## banshee (15 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> a me piacciono gli uomini pelosi, o anche non pelosi ma assolutamente NO AI DEPILATI


pure a me piacciono pelosi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (15 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> pure a me piacciono pelosi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


essi dai oh, fa un casino uomo....il pelo intendo...hahahah


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> cioè, tra queste sopracciglia
> 
> View attachment 10244
> 
> ...


le prime tutta la vita


----------



## Caciottina (15 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> cioè, tra queste sopracciglia
> 
> View attachment 10244
> 
> ...


pero le seconde non sono mica rifatte...sono folte e allineate...ma non mi sembrano manco pulite....
cioe' naturali
le porime non mi piacciono.....un po lunatiche


----------



## banshee (15 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> essi dai oh, fa un casino uomo....il pelo intendo...hahahah


:quoto:

pelo e barba...


----------



## Caciottina (15 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :quoto:
> 
> pelo e barba...


barba come pero?


----------



## drusilla (15 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> pero le seconde non sono mica rifatte...sono folte e allineate...ma non mi sembrano manco pulite....
> cioe' naturali
> le porime non mi piacciono.....un po lunatiche


ti piacciono quelle del ragazzo moro della seconda foto???? 
ho capito, sto invecchiando, anche molto.


----------



## Caciottina (15 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> ti piacciono quelle del ragazzo moro della seconda foto????
> ho capito, sto invecchiando, anche molto.


no non ho detto che mi piacciono, ho detto che non le trovo rifatte e nemmeno pulite...
sono naturali...un tipo come un altro...pero tra le due si, preferisco le seconde


----------



## banshee (15 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> barba come pero?


in tutti i modi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:sia quella non fatta da qualche giorno, un po' incolta, sia quella folta... forse giusto i barboni da Hamish non mi piacciono :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

il mio lui per dirti è rasato a zero e ha la barba  (è rasato perché c ha la chierica, nota a Roma come "mezzo sacco" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl


----------



## drusilla (15 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> no non ho detto che mi piacciono, ho detto che non le trovo rifatte e nemmeno pulite...
> sono naturali...un tipo come un altro...pero tra le due si, preferisco le seconde



credimi, quelle sono ripulite. E anche quelle di Ronaldo. Tra l'altro, anche se non credo sia per niente un'equazione lineare, sia Di Vaio che Ronaldo sono molto chiacchierati come into the closet.


----------



## Bender (15 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> jeans??? beata...
> io da mercoledi della famiglia adams, stesso vestito e stivaletti


che bello, un po dark ma bello, non tanto appariscente


----------



## Nicka (15 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> che bello, un po dark ma bello, non tanto appariscente


Bender mostraci i tuoi peli!!!


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> Bender mostraci i tuoi peli!!!


Quelli del culo...


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2015)

ma siamo arrivati a parlare di peli e di depilazione?


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> ma siamo arrivati a parlare di peli e di depilazione?


Come ti piacciono i peli der culo di un uomo?


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come ti piacciono i peli der culo di un uomo?


non mi piacciono...


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> non mi piacciono...


Peccato


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Peccato


preferisco che li sotto un uomo sia particolarmente curato


----------



## Bender (15 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bender mostraci i tuoi peli!!!


----------



## ivanl (15 Maggio 2015)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Grandissimo Bender!


----------



## Nicka (15 Maggio 2015)

Uccidetemi crudelmente!!!


----------



## drusilla (15 Maggio 2015)

Bender sei un selfie-dipendente!!! ripigliati, non esci dal bimbominkianesimo così :sonar:


----------



## Bender (15 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Uccidetemi crudelmente!!!


hai chiesto e ti ho accontentata no
ero a malta, un acqua così mai vista da nessun altra parte


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Uccidetemi crudelmente!!!





drusilla ha detto:


> Bender sei un selfie-dipendente!!! ripigliati, non esci dal bimbominkianesimo così :sonar:


sono andata a chiamare JB


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2015)

*So*



Bender ha detto:


> View attachment 10247


Che ascelle di merda.


----------



## Bender (15 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Bender sei un selfie-dipendente!!! ripigliati, non esci dal bimbominkianesimo così :sonar:


ma non credere che ho tutte ste foto mie, per la maggior parte sono della ex e poi io ero più per i video, tantissimi video di viaggio


----------



## Minerva (15 Maggio 2015)

nell'acquario come fantozzi.lo fai apposta, confessa





Bender ha detto:


> View attachment 10247


----------



## Nicka (15 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> hai chiesto e ti ho accontentata no
> ero a malta, un acqua così mai vista da nessun altra parte


Perdonami eh, ora non scherzo, ma se ti dico "Bender fai bungee jumping senza elastico" tu lo fai?


----------



## Bender (15 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che ascelle di merda.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
non è che mi depilo,sono così bon


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> View attachment 10247


Porco ***.


----------



## Bender (15 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Perdonami eh, ora non scherzo, ma se ti dico "Bender fai bungee jumping senza elastico" tu lo fai?


no ma mi è venuta in mente quella foto e bon l'ho fatto


----------



## Nicka (15 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> no ma mi è venuta in mente quella foto e bon l'ho fatto


Vabbè, allora vado anche io...


Spoiler


----------



## banshee (15 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè, allora vado anche io...
> 
> 
> Spoiler


io ci farei i dread :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (15 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io ci farei i dread :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Quelli li ho sotto le ascelle...


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2015)

siamo passati dalla rassegna delle bellezze ad immagini sconsigliate ad un pubblico impressionabile?


----------



## Nicka (15 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> siamo passati dalla rassegna delle bellezze ad immagini sconsigliate ad un pubblico impressionabile?


Solo per riequilibrare...


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2015)

*Io*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> siamo passati dalla rassegna delle bellezze ad immagini sconsigliate ad un pubblico impressionabile?


Io sto seriamente pensando di postare le mie gambe.....ma ho timore....


----------



## Bender (15 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sto seriamente pensando di postare le mie gambe.....ma ho timore....


gambe da calciatore veterano, che timore hai


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> gambe da calciatore veterano, che timore hai


Si,con qualche cicatrice.....


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> no ma mi è venuta in mente quella foto e bon l'ho fatto


Bon un cazzo. Cosa ti fai i selfie da mentecatto ovunque, coglione. Pure in una cazzo d'immersione. Pure alla prima uscita in caverna morto di paura e bianco come un cencio. Cosa cazzo ti fotografi, fai pure schifo. E che è.


----------



## banshee (15 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sto seriamente pensando di postare le mie gambe.....ma ho timore....


io sarei curiosa di vedere sti famigerati occhi verde piscio, più che altro per capire che cazzo è il verde piscio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> vedi sopra, che devo fare secondo te?


Il taglio fortifica i pali e si vedono ancora di più anche se corti.
Pinzette.
E basta.


----------



## Caciottina (15 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Porco ***.


ma smettila...vediamo la tua forma filiforme va....vediamo che cheeta che sei


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io sarei curiosa di vedere sti famigerati occhi verde piscio, più che altro per capire che cazzo è il verde piscio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Quello di qualcuno che sta per lasciare questo mondo.


----------



## Caciottina (15 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io sarei curiosa di vedere sti famigerati occhi verde piscio, più che altro per capire che cazzo è il verde piscio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



immagino sara come quando mangi gli asparagi no?


----------



## banshee (15 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quello di qualcuno che sta per lasciare questo mondo.





caciottina ha detto:


> immagino sara come quando mangi gli asparagi no?


ma come colore di occhi.... ora lo googlo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (15 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bon un cazzo. Cosa ti fai i selfie da mentecatto ovunque, coglione. Pure in una cazzo d'immersione. Pure alla prima uscita in caverna morto di paura e bianco come un cencio. Cosa cazzo ti fotografi, *fai pure schifo*. E che è.


stai esagerando e spero che tu te ne renda conto


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sono tremendi :blank: soprattutto quelli che se le fanno alla Grimilde.... alla Jolie per capirci... non ce la posso fare..


Credo che nessuna sana di mente ce la potrebbe fare con uno con le sopracciglia fatte.
Ma ribadisco che si sta parlando dintogliere i pali chebsvettano come capelli tra le sopracciglia normali.


----------



## ivanl (15 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il taglio fortifica i pali e si vedono ancora di più anche se corti.
> Pinzette.
> E basta.


pinzette?? NOOOOooooooo
:scared::scared::scared:


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Solo per riequilibrare...


quindi a 'sto punto dovrei postare pure io.
E' che non vorrei che succedessero cose spiacevoli.


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io sarei curiosa di vedere sti famigerati occhi verde piscio, più che altro per capire che cazzo è il *verde piscio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:*



lascia stà


----------



## Bender (15 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bon un cazzo. Cosa ti fai i selfie da mentecatto ovunque, coglione. Pure in una cazzo d'immersione. Pure alla prima uscita in caverna morto di paura e bianco come un cencio. Cosa cazzo ti fotografi, fai pure schifo. E che è.


  ho fatto un infinità di foto a malta e solo 2 di quelle erano così, comunque è del 2009 non c'era nessuno che mi potesse fare foto sottacqua e avevo appena comprato la macchina fotografica l'acqua era quella che è e ho fatto da solo, Nicka ha detto quella frase e mi è venuta in mente la foto stop


----------



## banshee (15 Maggio 2015)

tipo così oscù?




ma non mi è uscito con "occhi verde piscio" bensì con occhi verde giallo... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ma infatti no, non intendevamo quello


Troppi ormoni ciularini.
Leggono Roma per toma.


----------



## Nicka (15 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quindi a 'sto punto dovrei postare pure io.
> E' che non vorrei che succedessero cose spiacevoli.


Credo che il mondo non sia ancora pronto alla rivelazione...


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Troppi ormoni ciularini.
> Leggono Roma per toma.


fortuna che io e te ci capiamo


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2015)

*No*



banshee ha detto:


> tipo così oscù?
> 
> 
> View attachment 10248
> ...


Verde scurissimo..


----------



## Bender (15 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Verde scurissimo..


tipo malachite


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> tipo malachite


Si verde piscio dai...


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Credo che il mondo non sia ancora pronto alla rivelazione...


io stamattina ho avuto un paio di segni comunque. Ho avuto anche una visione. Io che scendevo e con una mazza da baseball rimodellavo una bmw guidata da una stronza anfame.


----------



## banshee (15 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si verde piscio dai...


scusa oscù mo non vorrei passare a parlare da mascara, occhi, trucchi e prodotti di bellezza a tonalità di piscio, ma se mi dici "verde piscio" io penso a verde/giallo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: no a verde scuro!


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> scusa oscù mo non vorrei passare a parlare da mascara, occhi, trucchi e prodotti di bellezza a tonalità di piscio, ma se mi dici "verde piscio" io penso a verde/giallo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: no a verde scuro!


ma infatti fa pensare ad una roba simile


----------



## Nicka (15 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io stamattina ho avuto un paio di segni comunque. Ho avuto anche una visione. Io che scendevo e con una mazza da baseball rimodellavo una bmw guidata da una stronza anfame.


Par Natale ho chiesto che mi regalassero una mazza da baseball da tenere in macchina per ogni evenienza...
Non sono stata accontentata.
Vieni a fare sCIopping violento con me?!


----------



## banshee (15 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ma infatti fa pensare ad una roba simile


esattamente...

ma sono maschi, loro coi colori non ci vanno d'accordo..


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> esattamente...
> 
> ma sono maschi, loro coi colori non ci vanno d'accordo..



infatti


----------



## drusilla (15 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ma infatti fa pensare ad una roba simile


geniale! da adesso in poi mi immaginerò Oscuro con gli occhi fosforescenti :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (15 Maggio 2015)

Il colore degli occhi di Oscuro è questo:


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> geniale! da adesso in poi mi immaginerò Oscuro con gli occhi fosforescenti :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (15 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il colore degli occhi di Oscuro è questo:



quello è un contenitore per le urine?? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si verde piscio dai...


Ma chi piscia verde piscio ? :singleeye: .....quindi sono verde scuro ?


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2015)

*Si*

Non avete mai visto verde piscio scuro?voi pisciate sempre giallo?qui dentro si deve sempre estremizzare.Allora Verde piscio scuro.Va bene così?:rotfl:verde marrone?.....non ci provate...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> ma oltre a criticare, datemi indicazioni precise per non fare casini, brutte comari!


Comprati un paio di pinzette buone e capell..hem...pelo a palo per pelo a palo. Togli.
Devi prenderli alla base del pelo. O almeno più vicino alla base e poi strappi deciso.


----------



## banshee (15 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non avete mai visto verde piscio scuro?voi pisciate sempre giallo?qui dentro si deve sempre estremizzare.Allora Verde piscio scuro.Va bene così?:rotfl:verde marrone?.....non ci provate...:rotfl::rotfl:


no, verde scuro è una cosa e verde marrone è un'altra. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Vincent Vega (15 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> mi sembra che le loro foto non ti diano fastidio vero


sicuro che ci sia un paragone tra le loro foto degli occhi, e le tue, certificato medico compreso? io lascerei stare....


----------



## Homer (15 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> nell'acquario come fantozzi.lo fai apposta, confessa


Questa? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bender (15 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> no, verde scuro è una cosa e verde marrone è un'altra. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


verde marrone è un verde marcio


----------



## Homer (15 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Porco ***.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (15 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Comprati un paio di pinzette buone e capell..hem...pelo a palo per pelo a palo. Togli.
> Devi prenderli alla base del pelo. O almeno più vicino alla base e poi strappi deciso.


Fara' un male cane


----------



## Nicka (15 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> quello è un contenitore per le urine?? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E' un contenitore di urine, pieno di urine, verdi...


----------



## Nicka (15 Maggio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Fara' un male cane


Ho visto uomini piangere...


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2015)

*Banshee*



banshee ha detto:


> no, verde scuro è una cosa e verde marrone è un'altra. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Aridajie.Sono verdi scurissimi e possono sembrare nocciola m....!Mo è chiaro?:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bender (15 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Questa? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> View attachment 10250


il posto era questo veramente


----------



## Nocciola (15 Maggio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Fara' un male cane


confermo. uno dei dolori peggiori per quel che mi riguarda



Nicka ha detto:


> Ho visto uomini piangere...


non solo uomini


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> il posto era questo veramente
> View attachment 10251


Tor vaianica?


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ho visto uomini piangere...


io li vorrei vedere a farsi la ceretta


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> confermo. *uno dei dolori peggiori per quel che mi riguarda*
> 
> 
> 
> non solo uomini




ma dai


----------



## Bender (15 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tor vaianica?


no è malta:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (15 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> confermo. uno dei dolori peggiori per quel che mi riguarda
> 
> 
> 
> non solo uomini


provero' con uno...se fa troppo male, taglio con le forbici


----------



## Nicka (15 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io li vorrei vedere a farsi la ceretta


Completa magari...
Io comunque il peggio l'ho provato col silkepil. Ascelle e inguine (inguine pareeeeeecchio sgambato, quasi total).
Dovevo prendere mezza giornata di tranquillità...:unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> no è malta:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Me sembraveno i cancelli de ostia....sono affezionate alle dune..di ostia...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Completa magari...
> Io comunque il peggio l'ho provato col silkepil. Ascelle e inguine (inguine pareeeeeecchio sgambato, quasi total).
> Dovevo prendere mezza giornata di tranquillità...:unhappy:



il silkepil è il male assoluto. mai più. mai più.
ceretta tutta la vita


----------



## Nocciola (15 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ma dai


urlo piango e dico le peggio cose
Piuttosto 10 cerette totali di fila all'inguine


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Me *sembraveno i cancelli de ostia*....sono affezionate alle dune..di ostia...:rotfl::rotfl:


preciso preciso... la fotocopia :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (15 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> il silkepil è il male assoluto. mai più. mai più.
> ceretta tutta la vita


Quando ho provato la ceretta sono rinata. Quando la faccio mi rilasso...


----------



## Nicka (15 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> urlo piango e dico le peggio cose
> Piuttosto 10 cerette totali di fila all'inguine




Hai mai provato a fare la ceretta anche sulle sopracciglia?


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> urlo piango e dico le peggio cose
> Piuttosto 10 cerette totali di fila all'inguine



per me la parte peggiore sono le ascelle


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> preciso preciso... la fotocopia :rotfl:


Vabbè cambiano le barche....


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quando ho provato la ceretta sono rinata. Quando la faccio mi rilasso...


ah si guarda, mi faccio certe chiacchierate con la mia estetista


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2015)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> per me la parte peggiore sono le ascelle


Per me i coglioni.


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè cambiano le barche....


ecco, bravo


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ho fatto un infinità di foto a malta e solo 2 di quelle erano così, comunque è del 2009 non c'era nessuno che mi potesse fare foto sottacqua e avevo appena comprato la macchina fotografica l'acqua era quella che è e ho fatto da solo, Nicka ha detto quella frase e mi è venuta in mente la foto stop


Non me ne fotte un cazzo e impara l'italiano che sei ignorante come la merda.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Hai mai provato a fare la ceretta anche sulle sopracciglia?


faccio solo la ceretta da un po.
Al massimo sono consentiti 3 peli per occhio con la pinzetta


----------



## Stark72 (15 Maggio 2015)

Bender è incontrollabile ormai
è il nuovo Chuck Norris


----------



## Nocciola (15 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> per me la parte peggiore sono le ascelle


Io ho smesso perchè ho problemi alla ghiandole
Vado di rasoio


----------



## banshee (15 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Aridajie.Sono verdi scurissimi e possono sembrare nocciola m....!Mo è chiaro?:rotfl::rotfl:


ok sì così è più chiaro


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> faccio solo la ceretta da un po.
> Al massimo sono consentiti 3 peli per occhio con la pinzetta



io ho smesso di fare la cera alle sopracciglia perché dicono che a lungo andare fa "cadere" la palpebra... quindi vado di pinzetta.. pure a casa me le aggiusto da sola


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io ho smesso perchè ho problemi alla ghiandole
> Vado di rasoio



io per fortuna no... vado di ceretta ovunque


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> ok sì così è più chiaro


SI ma quello di sinistra e più verde piscio d'anziano,quello di destra..e più verde nocciola.


----------



## zadig (15 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> View attachment 10247


minchia, riesci pure ad andare sott'acqua sfidando il principio di Archimede e l'assioma dello stronzo!


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Uccidetemi crudelmente!!!


Pure a me!


----------



## Eliade (15 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mah...
> Prima cosa negativa.
> Non é nero nero, piuttosto un nero asfalto, che sembra quasi grigio scuro.
> E io amo i mascara super Dark.
> ...


Adoro i mascara e fanculo l'ecobio in questo caso. ahahahahha
Allora io uso queste accoppiate, a seconda del tipo di trucco, previa strizzata con il piegaciglia:
1) http://cdn2.moneysavingmom.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/rimmel_tusz_extra_super_lash_curved.jpg
poi subito dopo questo http://cdn1.viewpoints.com/pro-prod...-Volum-Express-The-Falsies-Flared-Mascara.jpg oppure questo, a seconda del tipo di trucco che uso, http://www.maybelline.com/~/media/I...oof/falsies-big-eyes-waterproof_pack-shot.png
e poi subito ancora questo: http://www.deakasa.it/85-large_default/ASTRA-MASCARA-WATERPROOF.jpg

2) http://cdn2.moneysavingmom.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/rimmel_tusz_extra_super_lash_curved.jpg e poi questo:
https://media-it.douglas-shop.com/512011/900_0/Deborah-Occhi-Mascara_Extra_Volume_Sprint.jpg

3)http://www.crazymakeupshop.com/WebR...1/61AE/5B05/3EC1/CD0B/56BA/maybelline-xxl.jpg con https://media-it.douglas-shop.com/512011/900_0/Deborah-Occhi-Mascara_Extra_Volume_Sprint.jpg oppure http://www.deakasa.it/85-large_default/ASTRA-MASCARA-WATERPROOF.jpg

Non si sciolgono e non perdono pezzi...comunque posso usare con soddisfazione anche solo uno di loro. :inlove:


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> SI ma quello di sinistra e più verde piscio d'anziano,quello di destra..e più verde nocciola.



e sembri un gremlins. e che cazzo


----------



## Nicka (15 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> faccio solo la ceretta da un po.
> Al massimo sono consentiti 3 peli per occhio con la pinzetta


Infatti ho notato che la ceretta dà molto meno fastidio.
A me la fanno perchè così si sbrigano prima... ma le pinzette non mi fanno male.


----------



## zadig (15 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> hai chiesto e ti ho accontentata no
> e





Nicka ha detto:


> Perdonami eh, ora non scherzo, ma se ti dico "Bender fai bungee jumping senza elastico" tu lo fai?


chiedigli di staccarsi definitivamente da internet, ti prego!


----------



## Eliade (15 Maggio 2015)

Volevo aggiornarmi con la discussione, poi mi sono resa conto d'essere rimasta a pag. 60...non ce la posso fare. :unhappy::nuke:


----------



## FataIgnorante (15 Maggio 2015)

Machivvese....tutte ste pagine...torno a dormì....


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> provero' con uno...se fa troppo male, taglio con le forbici


Tieni la pelle tesa. Attorno al pelo che devi estirpare. Tesa più che puoi.
Ma non puoi chiederlo a tua moglie di farlo?


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> il silkepil è il male assoluto. mai più. mai più.
> ceretta tutta la vita


il silkepil è il terzo miglior amico della donna moderna.
Forse quarto, comunque nella top ten.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il silkepil è il terzo miglior amico della donna moderna.
> Forse quarto, comunque nella top ten.


Per me dovrebbero ammazzare torturandolo lentamente chi lo ha inventato


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> per me la parte peggiore sono le ascelle


silkepil.
due minuti.


----------



## Nicka (15 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il silkepil è il terzo miglior amico della donna moderna.
> Forse quarto, comunque nella top ten.


Per me è uno strumento di tortura...
Ma io non ho peli, ma pali...forse il punto è quello...:unhappy:


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per me dovrebbero ammazzare torturandolo lentamente chi lo ha inventato


io me lo limonerei, pensa tu.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io me lo limonerei, pensa tu.


Dopo che l'ho torturato io non gli resta la lingua per limonare


----------



## Nicka (15 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> silkepil.
> due minuti.


Io giravo con le braccia stile "Altolà al sudore" per almeno 24 ore.
Mi si gonfiavano le ghiandole e perdevo sangue...
No no, mai più...


----------



## banshee (15 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io giravo con le braccia stile "Altolà al sudore" per almeno 24 ore.
> Mi si gonfiavano le ghiandole e perdevo sangue...
> No no, mai più...


ahahahahahahahahahhaahahahah :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

m'hai fatto morì


----------



## Minerva (15 Maggio 2015)

non è un po' pericoloso per i linfonodi?


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il silkepil è il terzo miglior amico della donna moderna.
> Forse quarto, comunque nella top ten.


le torture cinesi sono meno peggio del silkepil


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io giravo con le braccia stile "Altolà al sudore" per almeno 24 ore.
> Mi si gonfiavano le ghiandole e perdevo sangue...
> No no, mai più...



:quoto:


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io giravo con le braccia stile "Altolà al sudore" per almeno 24 ore.
> Mi si gonfiavano le ghiandole e perdevo sangue...
> No no, mai più...


il segreto è stare in una posizione tipo quando sali sul 33 alle 13:10 e c'è solo un centimetro di ... corrimano? boh, quella roba in alto doveci si aggrappa e dietro di te c'è un simpatico ragazzone con lo zaino voltato di schiena. Presente? A rischio slogatura clavicola...


----------



## Nicka (15 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è un po' pericoloso per i linfonodi?


Ho smesso per quello...


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è un po' pericoloso per i linfonodi?


Mica è uno smeriglio, strappa solo i peli


----------



## Nicka (15 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il segreto è stare in una posizione tipo quando sali sul 33 alle 13:10 e c'è solo un centimetro di ... corrimano? boh, quella roba in alto doveci si aggrappa e dietro di te c'è un simpatico ragazzone con lo zaino voltato di schiena. Presente? A rischio slogatura clavicola...


Conosco tutti i trucchi del mestiere, convivo coi miei peli da lupo mannaro da una vita...
E' che sono davvero grossi ed estirparli mi causa quei problemi lì. Sangue e gonfiore e dolore.
L'ho fatto per diversi anni, poi ho capito che va bene soffrire, ma nei limiti del legale...


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Conosco tutti i trucchi del mestiere, convivo coi miei peli da lupo mannaro da una vita...
> E' che sono davvero grossi ed estirparli mi causa quei problemi lì. Sangue e gonfiore e dolore.
> L'ho fatto per diversi anni, poi ho capito che va bene soffrire, ma nei limiti del legale...


 da giovine CI hai dato di rasoio? io ho cominciato prestissimo con il silkepil. Non si chiamava manco così. Comunque era ancora a filo, per dire. E' che con la ceretta ho sempre fatto danni. Ma non a me, all'ambiente circostante. Non so perchè, comunque dopo qualche incidente mi è venuta l'ansia. A forza di epilare nelle gambe mi basta dare un'occhiata e se c'è qualche pelo lo pinzo.


----------



## ivanl (15 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tieni la pelle tesa. Attorno al pelo che devi estirpare. Tesa più che puoi.
> Ma non puoi chiederlo a tua moglie di farlo?


Si e come lo giustifico??


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,con qualche cicatrice.....


Se vuoi fare la gara a cicatrici sulle gambe ti batto sicuro.
Pivello.


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> pinzette?? NOOOOooooooo
> :scared::scared::scared:


Fai l uomo, per Dio.
E cosa dovrei dire io che mi depilo la patata con la ceretta?

Muoviti.


----------



## drusilla (15 Maggio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Si e come lo giustifico??


cioè? deve darti l'ok? comanda lei sul tuo look?


----------



## Nicka (15 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> da giovine CI hai dato di rasoio? io ho cominciato prestissimo con il silkepil. Non si chiamava manco così. Comunque era ancora a filo, per dire. E' che con la ceretta ho sempre fatto danni. Ma non a me, all'ambiente circostante. Non so perchè, comunque dopo qualche incidente mi è venuta l'ansia. A forza di epilare nelle gambe mi basta dare un'occhiata e se c'è qualche pelo lo pinzo.


Il silk lo uso da sempre sulle gambe, lì lo reggo senza problemi, ma inguine e ascelle per me sono inavvicinabili...e ci sono sempre andata di Silk.
Il problema è che sono sempre stata un orsetto...:unhappy:
Il rasoio l'ho usato una volta...o meglio, lo hanno usato all'ospedale, per rasarmi l'aiuola...
Li ho maledetti per giorni...


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ho visto uomini piangere...


Ma non spanegare terrore, eddai.
Mattia non muove un muscolo quando glieli tolgo.










Suda come un maiale e diventa tutto rosso ma credo perchè nel frattempo gli sono sopra e ondeggio la patata sul suo Pipino.


----------



## Nicka (15 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma non spanegare terrore, eddai.
> Mattia non muove un muscolo quando glieli tolgo.
> 
> 
> ...


Vabbè, tu usi la tattica della serie "ti faccio pensare ad altro"...
Facile così!!! Il bello è vederli soffrire coscientemente!!!


----------



## zadig (15 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma non spanegare terrore, eddai.
> Mattia non muove un muscolo quando glieli tolgo.
> 
> 
> ...


col cazzo che accontenterei/accontento la mia compagna nel farle dar sfogo a queste cazzate.


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Si e come lo giustifico??


Che hai sentito dire in un bar da due carampane che parlavano, che gli uomini con i capelli random sulle sopracciglia sono raccapriccianti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Che hai sentito dire in un bar da due carampane che paroavano, che gli uomini con i capelli random sulle sopracciglia sono raccapriccianti.


qui si vede l'abilità della traditrice inside. Semplice, banale, lineare, incontrovertibile.


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> col cazzo che accontenterei/accontento la mia compagna nel farle dar sfogo a queste cazzate.


Tanto chi ha capelli random raccapriccianti sulle sopracciglia sei tu.
Magari a tua moglie piace.
OgnIuno ha i suoi gusti.
Gli fai anche le treccine?
Che poi sono in genere segni di vecchiezza.
Aumentano in voi uomini con l età.


:unhappy:


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Tanto chi ha capelli random raccapriccianti sulle sopracciglia sei tu.
> Magari a tua moglie piace.
> OgnIuno ha i suoi gusti.
> Gli fai anche le treccine?
> ...


come i peli delle orecchie.


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> come i peli delle orecchie.


Madonna santa.
E quellinche hanno i ciuffi di peli che escono dal naso?
E questi ultimi ne vedo parecchi anche nelle narici delle donne.
Forse lo fanno per scaccolarsi meglio.
Chissà.
Però le caccolone devono essere ancora mollicce, perché senso dure e secche, si mangiano meglio perché sgranocchiano, ma ti strappi tutto.







:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (15 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mica è uno smeriglio, strappa solo i peli


ma và.
avevo letto un parere medico, tutto qui.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma và.
> avevo letto un parere medico, tutto qui.


mah ho letto anche quello che ha scritto Nicka... A dire il vero a me l'unica cosa che ha mai irritato ghiandole è la crema depilatoria. Quella la temo tantissimo. Proprio avendo ascelle talmente delicate che ho fatto una selezione assoluta di deodoranti buttando via anche un pacco di soldi. Ma non potevo fare altro, una volta che vedevo che mi irritavano, buttavo. Con il silkepil l'unica accortezza che uso è passare una crema idratante dopo. E tenere la pelle tesissima durante.


----------



## ologramma (15 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> come i peli delle orecchie.


Non c'è niente da fare quando si va avanti con l'età ne spuntano nuovi come le sopracciglia folte e lunghe, la crescita di peli tra le due, i peli alle orecchie e anche i ciuffi come li chiama tebe, ma basta che si va dal barbiere le sopracciglia le sforbicia un pochino come i peli del naso quelli dell'orecchie passa il rasoio delicatamente,ma quando mi prende mia moglie con le pinzette mi fa una depilazione accurata sposta a favore la luce della lampada per vedere meglio solo le sopracciglie quelle spettono al barbiere mi togli quelli bianchi e quelli in mezzi, per farla smettere quando non ne posso più l'abbraccio e dato che la situazione è quella che è smette la tortura


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Maggio 2015)

ologramma ha detto:


> Non c'è niente da fare quando si va avanti con l'età ne spuntano nuovi come le sopracciglia folte e lunghe, la crescita di peli tra le due, i peli alle orecchie e anche i ciuffi come li chiama tebe, ma basta che si va dal barbiere le sopracciglia le sforbicia un pochino come i peli del naso quelli dell'orecchie passa il rasoio delicatamente,ma quando mi prende mia moglie con le pinzette mi fa una depilazione accurata sposta a favore la luce della lampada per vedere meglio solo le sopracciglie quelle spettono al barbiere mi togli quelli bianchi e quelli in mezzi, per farla smettere quando non ne posso più l'abbraccio e dato che la situazione è quella che è smette la tortura


Oppure tua moglie inizia la tortura per essere abbracciata?


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Maggio 2015)

.


----------



## banshee (15 Maggio 2015)

ciao a tutte amiche e amici sciampisti , io esco e vado a casa... non mi collego il week end, ci si riaggiorna..

e oggi per la serie "casual friday + sciopero dei mezzi demmè", cambio d'abito in ufficio: da pantalone nero elegante skinny con tacco e blusa leggera a superga e maglietta teenager, per andare a casa a piedi 

:ciao:


----------



## Spot (15 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ciao a tutte amiche e amici sciampisti , io esco e vado a casa... non mi collego il week end, ci si riaggiorna..
> 
> e oggi per la serie "casual friday + sciopero dei mezzi demmè", cambio d'abito in ufficio: da pantalone nero elegante skinny con tacco e blusa leggera a superga e maglietta teenager, per andare a casa a piedi


:up: :ciao:


----------



## Stark72 (15 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ciao a tutte amiche e amici sciampisti , io esco e vado a casa... non mi collego il week end, ci si riaggiorna..
> 
> e oggi per la serie "casual friday + sciopero dei mezzi demmè", cambio d'abito in ufficio: *da pantalone nero elegante skinny con tacco e blusa leggera a superga e maglietta teenager, per andare a casa a pied*i
> 
> :ciao:


ok grazie, riferisco all'Avvolgibile così non sbaglia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (15 Maggio 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> ok grazie, riferisco all'Avvolgibile così non sbaglia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:ira:

:incazzato:


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> ok grazie, riferisco all'Avvolgibile così non sbaglia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:clava:


----------



## Stark72 (15 Maggio 2015)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Guarda che non c è niente da ridere.
Sono discorsi alti e di un certo spessore.
Non capisco questa ilarità.


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2015)

Aiuto.
Mi scappa la pipì e non c è un bagno.
:unhappy:
Lo sapevo che dopo una certa età devo portarmi il pannolone.
Cristo.


----------



## ivanl (15 Maggio 2015)

Provate le pinzette. Sentito quasi niente. Però è difficile beccare quelli giusti tra i peli normali. Sono andato un pò a caso... ora sembrano meglio
Vediamo se mia moglie se ne accorge.


----------



## Tessa (15 Maggio 2015)

Causa mia terribile avversione per i peli superflui cerco su internet un centro estetico che usi la cera a caldo quella al miele, uscita dal mercato perche' illegale. 
E trovo sto centro che la usa con metodo brasiliano. 
Provo. Proprio oggi. 
Il posto fa schifo, e' lurido e appiccicoso ma sorvolo. Sembrano comunque professionali. E mi garantiscono che la cera non e' illegale perche' non la riciclano. Strappano e buttano. 
Alle pareti della cabina squallidissima c'era appeso un poster con stilizzati 36 modi per depilarsi l'inguine. Brazil, nude, trasvers, perfino con la tua iniziale te lo fanno se vuoi. 
Decido di depilare solo le gambe. Per provare. Risultato perfetto. 
Quando esco mi accorgo che il posto e' enorme. Ci saranno state 15 cabine. 
Vado a pagare e realizzo quella che era stata la strana sensazione all'entrata. In sala d'aspetto, solo e soltanto UOMINI. Etero e non. 
E non e' un centro copertura d'altro. Erano tutti li' per farsi depilare.


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Causa mia terribile avversione per i peli superflui cerco su internet un centro estetico che usi la cera a caldo quella al miele, uscita dal mercato perche' illegale.
> E trovo sto centro che la usa con metodo brasiliano.
> Provo. Proprio oggi.
> Il posto fa schifo, e' lurido e appiccicoso ma sorvolo. Sembrano comunque professionali. E mi garantiscono che la cera non e' illegale perche' non la riciclano. Strappano e buttano.
> ...


Io la ceretta l ho sempre fatta da sola.
O meglio.
I primi anni di depilazione la genitrice mi portava dall estetista, poi mi regala Rino quell attrezzo infernale del silk e dopo pianti isterici tornai dall estetista.
Non ho mai fatto quella a caldo perché con tutte le operazioni fatte alle mie gambine sante, mi si sono spaccati un sacco di capillari quindi...Solo freddo. 
Peró ho sempre patito come una bestia. Sempre.
Soprattutto inguine e patata ( me la depilavo giá in tempi non sospetti, perché le donne Tebana tutte, bisnonne comprese, c'è l avevano depilata).
Poi intorno ai miei venti anni uscirono i primi attrezzi tipo estetista quelli a rullo e dopo un paio di mesi di prove, ho cominciato a farmela da sola.
In un ora faccio braccia, gambe,  e inguine con quella a rullo (quando me la prendo comoda e cazzeggio) mentre per le ascelle e la patata sto usando da qualche anno una ceretta apposta per quelle zone, a strappo, che é una sonora figata.
Se un estetista mi si avvicina sento giá male.
:unhappy:
quanto hai pagato?
io vorrei provare quella allo zucchero.
sokkar mi sembra si chiami, e ne dicono meraviglie.
lo strappo non si fa con troppo,  ma nel verso del pelo.
chissà se qualcuna qui ha provato....


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Provate le pinzette. Sentito quasi niente. Però è difficile beccare quelli giusti tra i peli normali. Sono andato un pò a caso... ora sembrano meglio
> Vediamo se mia moglie se ne accorge.


Vedi che é tutta impressione?
Piú usi la pinzetta piú estirperai con decisione quelli spessi.
Bravo!
E ricresceranno sempre meno.
Tua moglie se ne é accorta?


----------



## Fantastica (15 Maggio 2015)

Mai andata dall'estetista, mai fatta una ceretta. Sono proprio anormale.


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mai andata dall'estetista, mai fatta una ceretta. Sono proprio anormale.


Sei tra le beate senza peli superflui.
Beata....


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2015)

Ricordo una delle mie ultime operazioni alle ginocchia.
Un mese di gesso, dall inguine alla caviglia.
Sotto una ferita lunga 10 centimetri con punti e chiodi.
Vado a farmi togliere il gesso.
Tutta carina e flap flap ( avevo anche un gesso rosa), arrivo e...quando l ortopedico toglie il gesso...li sotto...una selva oscura di peli.
Lui guarda un attimo perplesso e poi dice"Beh...ora l unico problema é trovare qui in mezzo i punti da togliere"


----------



## Dalida (15 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mai andata dall'estetista, mai fatta una ceretta. Sono proprio anormale.



un po'.


----------



## Nicka (15 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ricordo una delle mie ultime operazioni alle ginocchia.
> Un mese di gesso, dall inguine alla caviglia.
> Sotto una ferita lunga 10 centimetri con punti e chiodi.
> Vado a farmi togliere il gesso.
> ...


A me è capitato che sono andata dall'estetista...se vado dall'estetista è perché gradirei farmi ripulire un po' dal mio mitico vello.
Mi calo le mutande in scioltezza e lei disgustata "oddio ma che cosa sono tutti sti peli???"
Ho avuto la tentazione di colarle la cera bollente in testa.
Poi è stata tutto il tempo a lamentarsi che non pensava e che doveva andare a prendere il figlio.


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me è capitato che sono andata dall'estetista...se vado dall'estetista è perché gradirei farmi ripulire un po' dal mio mitico vello.
> Mi calo le mutande in scioltezza e lei disgustata "oddio ma che cosa sono tutti sti peli???"
> Ho avuto la tentazione di colarle la cera bollente in testa.
> Poi è stata tutto il tempo a lamentarsi che non pensava e che doveva andare a prendere il figlio.


Io ci vado ogni 20 giorni... estate e inverno. ..faccio solo patata e ascelle il resto faccio a casa.


----------



## Nicka (15 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Io ci vado ogni 20 giorni... estate e inverno. ..faccio solo patata e ascelle il resto faccio a casa.


Uguale...e se salto di qualche giorno mi fanno anche sentire in colpa perché devono lavorare troppo...


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Uguale...e se salto di qualche giorno mi fanno anche sentire in colpa perché devono lavorare troppo...


E vabbe io cambierei estetista


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Io ci vado ogni 20 giorni... estate e inverno. ..faccio solo patata e ascelle il resto faccio a casa.


Oddio...potrei morire a farmi fare la patata da mani sconosciute. 
Doooooooloooooreeee


----------



## Nicka (15 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> E vabbe io cambierei estetista


No no...è divertente...a volte ci vado in ritardo apposta!!! 
Pago? Voglio il servizio. Pure se sono un grizzly...e che cazzo!!
In altri posti mi sono trovata male...


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Oddio...potrei morire a farmi fare la patata da mani sconosciute.
> Doooooooloooooreeee


Guarda io me la faccio fare solo da una delle ragazze che lavora li. Prendo appuntamento e chiedo espressamente che me la faccia lei.

Da sola non ci riesco... mi faccio male. è inutile


----------



## Mary The Philips (15 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mary, non ho mai beccato tanto come da quando sono andata in menopausa.



Ho cercato questo post perchè volevo approfondire; forse ci si potrebbe aprire anche un 3ddì, non sciò 


Acchiappare per me non è una questione di età, ma di predisposizione, ecco. Oggi pensavo che in quest'ultimo decennio abbondante, da quando sto col fuoripista, ho beccato davvero poco, quasi niente, e dev'essere stato perchè avevo in fronte una specie di cartello con su scritto "nun t'avvicinà che me te magno a mozzichi". Questo tanto perchè ci tenevo davvero parecchio a preservare con parole, opere e omissioni la bellezza di quanto mi era concesso di vivere e non intendevo sporcarlo neanche con uno sguardo fuori posto, pensa te che balenga rintronata. Dal dopo valanga le cose in tal senso hanno decisamente virato in altra direzione, e non è che 10 anni in più mi abbiano donato fascino eh, ma può essere che senza neanche rendermene conto,  alla luce degli esiti del mio modo di essere nell'antefatto, il cartello di divieto d'accesso dev'essersi sciolto insieme alle lacrime, lasciando uno spazio naturale nel quale s'infiltrano messaggi espliciti e non, che prima proprio non esistevano (o non notavo, non so). 

Evidentemente passa anche all'esterno che non mi vedo più esclusivamente come  la "moglie di" e che, anche se non desidero tradire perchè semplicemente non ne ho voglia, ho ripreso coscienza di qualche armucola ancora in essere, che non sarà un fucile a pompa, ma ancora funge :rotfl:


E scusassero la seriosità nell'angolo sciampeggiante.


----------



## Tessa (15 Maggio 2015)

Sugarwax
Abbastanza caro. Mezza gamba 25 euro. 
Ma in effetti e' speciale. E fa molto meno male.


----------



## Simy (16 Maggio 2015)

Ogni promessa è debito...appena sveglia...


----------



## ologramma (16 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Ogni promessa è debito...appena sveglia...View attachment 10256


Beh è un bel vedere , o no:up:


----------



## Alessandra (16 Maggio 2015)

Anche senza trucco....Chapeu!


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2015)

Io fotografo gli occhi senza trucco domani mattina che Mattia si alza prima.( Minchia però ...hai davvero gli occhi uguali.)
Sarebbe difficile spiegare perché...
In compenso ho messo la matitona azzurra di Kiko resistente all acqua.
L azzurro non mi piace troppo in genere ma questo colore scrive bene, rimane a lungo, si asciuga in fretta e nel metterlo è molto pastoso, quindi si sfuma anche bene.


----------



## Alessandra (16 Maggio 2015)

*mary*

Mary,
Anche secondo me acchiappare e' una predisposizione. 
Trovo molto sexy un uomo sicuro e non volgare, che a ogni sguardo mi trasmette il desiderio che ha per me o quella malizia negli occhi che mi fa intuire un certo saperci fare. 
a volte la bellezza non conta o non basta. 
Probabilmente trasmetti quel qualcosa che va oltre alla bellezza oggettiva.


----------



## Alessandra (16 Maggio 2015)

Il mio occhio....scioccato dal risveglio


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ho cercato questo post perchè volevo approfondire; forse ci si potrebbe aprire anche un 3ddì, non sciò
> 
> 
> Acchiappare per me non è una questione di età, ma di predisposizione, ecco. Oggi pensavo che in quest'ultimo decennio abbondante, da quando sto col fuoripista, ho beccato davvero poco, quasi niente, e dev'essere stato perchè avevo in fronte una specie di cartello con su scritto "nun t'avvicinà che me te magno a mozzichi". Questo tanto perchè ci tenevo davvero parecchio a preservare con parole, opere e omissioni la bellezza di quanto mi era concesso di vivere e non intendevo sporcarlo neanche con uno sguardo fuori posto, pensa te che balenga rintronata. Dal dopo valanga le cose in tal senso hanno decisamente virato in altra direzione, e non è che 10 anni in più mi abbiano donato fascino eh, ma può essere che senza neanche rendermene conto,  alla luce degli esiti del mio modo di essere nell'antefatto, il cartello di divieto d'accesso dev'essersi sciolto insieme alle lacrime, lasciando uno spazio naturale nel quale s'infiltrano messaggi espliciti e non, che prima proprio non esistevano (o non notavo, non so).
> ...


Anche le sciampiste ogni tanto hanno un cervello.
Capisco bene quello che dici.
Per alcune di noi è naturale ammantarci inconsapevolmente di luci diverse.
Luci che prima non c erano e invece ora.
Eccole li.
Le tue, evidentemente, sono belle.
Avvicinano e non allontanano (anche i bavosi. Vabbè)
Si cambia, sempre inconsapevolmente, modo di muoversi. Di guardare il mondo.
E gli altri se ne accorgono.
Ad alcune, come a te, la "sofferenza" dona.
Mette in moto meccanismi positivi che fanno un gran bene all ego.
Non è questione di cartelli, ma proprio di luci diverse appunto e non ho usato a caso la parola.
Mia nonna Victoria, di cui spesso ho scritto qui, gran signora tradita e con cui avevo un rapporto molto particolare, mi disse che alcune fortunate non avevano anticorpi solo per le malattie, ma ne sviluppavano altri che curavano tutta la parte emozionale, che si trasmetteva poi, nel corpo.
Nelle luci appunto.
Tu ce l hai.
Coltivale e abbne cura.
È un dono davvero prezioso.
Che pochissime, purtroppo, hanno.



E fottiti.
:mexican:


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Il mio occhio....scioccato dal risveglio


Non scioccato.
Languido


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2015)

Questo 3d sta diventando horror.
Mi sa che i maschietti oggi non li vediamo.
:rotfl:


----------



## Alessandra (16 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Questo 3d sta diventando horror.
> Mi sa che i maschietti oggi non li vediamo.
> :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bender (16 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Ogni promessa è debito...appena sveglia...View attachment 10256


senza trucco stai meglio:up:


----------



## Bender (16 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Questo 3d sta diventando horror.
> Mi sa che i maschietti oggi non li vediamo.
> :rotfl:


perchè horror, non mi sembra dai


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> perchè horror, non mi sembra dai


Vabbè, ma tu non fai testo.
:carneval:


----------



## ologramma (16 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma tu non fai testo.
> :carneval:


cattivona e io che seguo che so na femmina?


----------



## Bender (16 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma tu non fai testo.
> :carneval:


perchè non dovrei? guarda che sono molto interessato eh


----------



## ivanl (16 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Vedi che é tutta impressione?
> Piú usi la pinzetta piú estirperai con decisione quelli spessi.
> Bravo!
> E ricresceranno sempre meno.
> Tua moglie se ne é accorta?


Non mi ha detto niente, ma stamattina era di fretta, come al solito. Comunque ho visto che togliendo quelli piu' lunghi, si sono diradate parecchio, mi sa che ne ho pochi e lunghi...forse e' meglio tagliare piuttosto che strappare.

Occhi meravigliosi tutti, ma quelli di Simy :inlove:


----------



## oscuro (16 Maggio 2015)

*Bastaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*



Tebe ha detto:


> Io fotografo gli occhi senza trucco domani mattina che Mattia si alza prima.( Minchia però ...hai davvero gli occhi uguali.)
> Sarebbe difficile spiegare perché...
> In compenso ho messo la matitona azzurra di Kiko resistente all acqua.
> L azzurro non mi piace troppo in genere ma questo colore scrive bene, rimane a lungo, si asciuga in fretta e nel metterlo è molto pastoso, quindi si sfuma anche bene.


Basta!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Comunque le donne di questo forum non sono normali:rotfl:.Sarebbe facile scrivervi che siete gnocche e belle,io invece vi scrivo un'altra cosa.Siete belle perchè molto particolari......


----------



## Nicka (16 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Basta!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Comunque le donne di questo forum non sono normali:rotfl:.Sarebbe facile scrivervi che siete gnocche e belle,io invece vi scrivo un'altra cosa.Siete belle perchè molto particolari......


A breve pubblicherò una roba che tutte ste tizie correranno a nascondersi...
Altro che occhi, labbra, piedi...pivelle.


----------



## oscuro (16 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> A breve pubblicherò una roba che tutte ste tizie correranno a nascondersi...
> Altro che occhi, labbra, piedi...pivelle.



Una concentrazione di fuori di testa così....ma dove?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bender (16 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A breve pubblicherò una roba che tutte ste tizie correranno a nascondersi...
> Altro che occhi, labbra, piedi...pivelle.


un altro racconto con oscuro, magari questa volta stile fotoromanzo con le foto vostre e i fumetti:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Homer (16 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Ogni promessa è debito...appena sveglia...View attachment 10256


:coglione:

La mia appena sveglio è nel mio avatar....


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2015)

Sapete che mi è venuta voglia di provare la app che ingigantisce le tette?
Ora provo.


----------



## Nicka (16 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> un altro racconto con oscuro, magari questa volta stile fotoromanzo con le foto vostre e i fumetti:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Benderino...non reggeresti il colpo...


----------



## Nicka (16 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sapete che mi è venuta voglia di provare la app che ingigantisce le tette?
> Ora provo.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bender (16 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Basta!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Comunque le donne di questo forum non sono normali:rotfl:.Sarebbe facile scrivervi che siete gnocche e belle,io invece vi scrivo un'altra cosa.*Siete belle perchè molto particolari*......


cosìè una nuova tecnica di seduzione
ieri sono andato al corso, già parlavano delle uscite dopo il corso, perchè il corso è solo l'inizio c'erano delle ex allieve che sono passate, il problema è che parlavano di più giorni, roba da dormire in grotta


----------



## Bender (16 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Benderino...non reggeresti il colpo...


bo dopo tutte le rivelazioni tue di ieri, compreso l'incontro con lo sconosciuto(ma poi lo era davvero mah) mi state cambiando, almeno il modo di vedere le cose


----------



## Nicka (16 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> bo dopo tutte le rivelazioni tue di ieri, compreso l'incontro con lo sconosciuto(ma poi lo era davvero mah) mi state cambiando, almeno il modo di vedere le cose


Ma mi dici che cosa ti sconvolge?
Ti sconvolge che possano succedere cose simili?
Ti sconvolge che lo abbia fatto io Nicka?
Ti sconvolge perchè? Che cosa ti turba profondamente?


----------



## zadig (16 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Ogni promessa è debito...appena sveglia...View attachment 10256


oooh, finalmente senza tutto quel trucco, che rovina tutto!


----------



## zadig (16 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Questo 3d sta diventando horror.
> Mi sa che i maschietti oggi non li vediamo.
> :rotfl:


naaaa!


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2015)

AAAAAAAAARRRRGGGGGHHHHH!
ho provato!
Jesus !
Che impressione!

Paura FIFA con la malformazione toracica.
Ora ve la posto.
:unhappy:


----------



## Bender (16 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma mi dici che cosa ti sconvolge?
> Ti sconvolge che possano succedere cose simili?
> Ti sconvolge che lo abbia fatto io Nicka?
> Ti sconvolge perchè? Che cosa ti turba profondamente?


io in testa ho te seduta al tavolo a quella cena, sulle tue, tranquilla, quasi riservata o quando siamo usciti fuori a parlare un pò, poi racconti queste tue esperienze e non riesco ad accostarle a quell'immagine
ma lo so che devo lavorarci su sta cosa
che poi non ho detto che mi sconvolge, solo mi fa vedere le cose in modo differente e magari anche pensare ed agire diversamente


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2015)

Che orrore!

:unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Homer (16 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Che orrore!
> 
> :unhappy::unhappy:


seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!

Ma che cazzo di app usi??? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2015)

Adesso provo a ingigantirmi la patata già gigante e la mando a Mattia.
Mi sa che posso ingigantire anche le labbra.
Provo.






Fernatemi


----------



## zadig (16 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Che orrore!
> 
> :unhappy::unhappy:


ah... e queste sarebbero pure ingrandite?


----------



## Nicka (16 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> io in testa ho te seduta al tavolo a quella cena, sulle tue, tranquilla, quasi riservata o quando siamo usciti fuori a parlare un pò, poi racconti queste tue esperienze e non riesco ad accostarle a quell'immagine
> ma lo so che devo lavorarci su sta cosa


Ecco lavoraci...
Chiunque ti potrebbe raccontare cose che ti possono in un certo senso sconvolgere, cose che non associ all'immagine che ne hai sul momento.
Ma questo può succedere anche al contrario, magari vedi una persona superesuberante e chissà che ti pensi, poi magari è la persona più tranquilla del mondo, che non ha mai fatto nulla di "strano" o, per meglio dire, fuori dai canoni che tu conosci.


----------



## Homer (16 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> io in testa ho te seduta al tavolo a quella cena, sulle tue, tranquilla, quasi riservata o quando siamo usciti fuori a parlare un pò, poi racconti queste tue esperienze e non riesco ad accostarle a quell'immagine
> *ma lo so che devo lavorarci su sta cosa*



Bravo Bender........:up::up:

Ma scusa, se Nicka di suo è stata/è così, non è che alla cena poteva saltare sul tavolo a fare la lap dance per mantenere inalterato il suo profilo o l'idea che tu ti eri fatto di lei. Magari anche no


----------



## zadig (16 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Bravo Bender........:up::up:
> 
> Ma scusa, se Nicka di suo è stata/è così, non è che alla cena poteva saltare sul tavolo a fare la lap dance per mantenere inalterato il suo profilo o l'idea che tu ti eri fatto di lei. Magari anche no


mi domando come appaia una donna agli occhi di bender...
Forse da piccolo ha letto troppe favole, oppure ci ha creduto troppo.


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ah... e queste sarebbero pure ingrandite?


:risata::risata:
Di brutto anche.


----------



## Homer (16 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ecco lavoraci...
> Chiunque ti potrebbe raccontare cose che ti possono in un certo senso sconvolgere, cose che non associ all'immagine che ne hai sul momento.
> Ma questo può succedere anche al contrario, *magari vedi una persona superesuberante e chissà che ti pensi, poi magari è la persona più tranquilla del mondo, che non ha mai fatto nulla di "strano" o, per meglio dire, fuori dai canoni che tu conosci.*


Il forum è pieno di questi esempi...


----------



## Nicka (16 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Bravo Bender........:up::up:
> 
> Ma scusa, se Nicka di suo è stata/è così, non è che alla cena poteva saltare sul tavolo a fare la lap dance per mantenere inalterato il suo profilo o l'idea che tu ti eri fatto di lei. Magari anche no


A richiesta avrei potuto farlo...
In perizoma ovviamente...
Con banconote sonanti da piazzarmi infrachiappa come obbligo morale!!!


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!
> 
> Ma che cazzo di app usi??? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ti interessa per ingigantirti il pipino?


----------



## zadig (16 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> :risata::risata:
> Di brutto anche.




Guarda che le tette non sono tutto...


----------



## Nicka (16 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Il forum è pieno di questi esempi...


Ma anche fuori di qui...conosco tantissima gente che magari viene additata perchè ha un carattere esuberante, è appariscente...poi magari ha sempre vissuto felicemente la propria vita in uno schema socialmente accettato senza mai colpi di testa o situazioni limite/imbarazzanti...
Mettiamola così, il vecchio detto "l'abito non fa il monaco" ha sempre il suo perchè.


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> Guarda che le tette non sono tutto...


E lo dici a me?
Se non lo so io.....


----------



## Alessandra (16 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Che orrore!
> 
> :unhappy::unhappy:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


TI AMO!!!!
:carneval:


----------



## zadig (16 Maggio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> TI AMO!!!!
> :carneval:


ma pure tu sei piattarella o sei popputa?


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Maggio 2015)

Ebbasta.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Che orrore!
> 
> :unhappy::unhappy:


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Homer (16 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ti interessa per ingigantirti il pipino?


Ci stavo seriamente pensando, ti mando mp


----------



## Alessandra (16 Maggio 2015)

*Tebe*

se vuoi provare l'ebbrezza di un terrazzo sul petto,  prova quei reggitette imbottiti tutta spugna. 
Mi era piaciuto l'effetto,  ma poi non li uso perchè temo il momento della verità. ....
già I yamamay che porto mi danno più di quello che ho. ....


----------



## Alessandra (16 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ma pure tu sei piattarella o sei popputa?


Io sono culuta!


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!
> 
> Ma che cazzo di app usi??? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ahahahahaha.
Mi sono ingigantita gli occhi!!!!!
Oddioooooooooo


----------



## zadig (16 Maggio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Io sono culuta!


capito.
Però sappi che il tuo avatar ha irretito ed illuso il povero lecter, e se ora è in carcere per stupro è pure colpa tua!


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2015)

Oddioooo2!


----------



## Homer (16 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ebbasta.


Dai JB, metti un piccole pezzetto di te, che ne so un pelo, una ciglia, un neo, il tuo pisello, qualsiasia cosa di piccolo che ti rappresenti.....

E poi JB, quando ricapita più di vedere tutte ste gnocche sul forum, bisogna incitarle a fotografarsi non il contrario, se pensi che l'estate scorsa si parlava di piedi e ora siamo arrivati alle tette.....facciamocela qualche domanda


----------



## Alessandra (16 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> capito.
> Però sappi che il tuo avatar ha irretito ed illuso il povero lecter, e se ora è in carcere per stupro è pure colpa tua!


Ahahahaha!!!
Io e il mio avatar abbiamo qualcosa in comune. ....per questo l'ho messo 



















































Lo stesso modo di sederci sulla tazza del wc e forse il colore dei capelli!


----------



## Alessandra (16 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Oddioooo2!




Sembri un cartone giapponese! !!!


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Oddioooo2!


Big eyes


----------



## Alessandra (16 Maggio 2015)

.


----------



## Bender (16 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Bravo Bender........:up::up:
> 
> Ma scusa, se Nicka di suo è stata/è così, non è che alla cena poteva saltare sul tavolo a fare la lap dance per mantenere inalterato il suo profilo o l'idea che tu ti eri fatto di lei. Magari anche no


no questo no, ma mi immaginavo che mi prendeva di punta e iniziava a parlarmi e a giro parlava un pò con tutti.
come hai fatto tu insomma


----------



## Bender (16 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Oddioooo2!


sembri una delle creature di avatar i nativi


----------



## Spot (16 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Ogni promessa è debito...appena sveglia...View attachment 10256


Bello. Dolci.
I miei occhi appena sveglia di solito hanno l'alone da panda della matita del giorno prima intorno. Uno spettacolo.


----------



## Caciottina (16 Maggio 2015)

Perche ci facciamo del male..
buongiorno...un occhio appena sveglio


----------



## Caciottina (16 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Ogni promessa è debito...appena sveglia...View attachment 10256


Che bella...hai una pelle meravigliaus!!!


----------



## Bender (16 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Perche ci facciamo del male..
> buongiorno...un occhio appena sveglio
> View attachment 10263


sei triste


----------



## Caciottina (16 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> sei triste


No matti...solo non struccata e appena sveglia...tutto regolare..


----------



## Minerva (16 Maggio 2015)

Nessuna con le caccole negli occhi?


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2015)

*Ivanl*

Ho fatto le sopracciglia....ma mandale tutte a quel paese sta disgraziate che dicono che non fa male


----------



## Caciottina (16 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> Nessuna con le caccole negli occhi?


Si chiamano cispiette..
Credo...certo che l onore di un tuo occhi minerva....eddai...ti mando anxhe un bacino volante


----------



## Bender (16 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> No matti...solo non struccata e appena sveglia...tutto regolare..


mi ha ingannato la prima frase che hai scritto, bene meglio così
comunque sei sempre bellissima


----------



## Spot (16 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> Nessuna con le caccole negli occhi?


io si.


----------



## Simy (16 Maggio 2015)

Tebe non facciamo sfide con le tette.  Non cominciare


----------



## Spot (16 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Tebe non facciamo sfide con le tette.  Non cominciare


Ragazze.. non facciamo esplodere il thread.


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> Nessuna con le caccole negli occhi?


Tu?


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Tebe non facciamo sfide con le tette.  Non cominciare


Ma che sfida vuoi che faccia.
La malformazione toracica mia di prima era la app apposta.
Ingigantirti di 3000 volte.




:carneval:


Se poi volete fare la sfida alle tette io non ho problemi.
Ho in decolté delizioso che SPACCA per gli amanti del genere che sono tantissimi.
Giuro.
( e non avrei creduto)

:dito:


Sono orgogliosissima delle mie microtette.





Malformate


----------



## oscuro (16 Maggio 2015)

*ehh*



Bender ha detto:


> cosìè una nuova tecnica di seduzione
> ieri sono andato al corso, già parlavano delle uscite dopo il corso, perchè il corso è solo l'inizio c'erano delle ex allieve che sono passate, il problema è che parlavano di più giorni, roba da dormire in grotta



Eh....Io devo capire chi è quella donzella che ti mette ste strane idee...per la testa....ma se la becco......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma se:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: la becco......


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho fatto le sopracciglia....ma mandale tutte a quel paese sta disgraziate che dicono che non fa male


:rotfl:
Avevi promesso di postare gli uocchi tuoi dopo il restauro.
Attendiamo.


----------



## Caciottina (16 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> Avevi promesso di postare gli uocchi tuoi dopo il restauro.
> Attendiamo.


Anfatti...


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2015)

.


----------



## Spot (16 Maggio 2015)

Comunque. Vada di occhietto appena sveglia.
Da panda.


----------



## Spot (16 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> View attachment 10265


Ciao farfy :up:


----------



## Caciottina (16 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> View attachment 10265


Finalmente! Ciao farfy bella


----------



## Caciottina (16 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma che sfida vuoi che faccia.
> La malformazione toracica mia di prima era la app apposta.
> Ingigantirti di 3000 volte.
> 
> ...



Ma anche volendo come si fa? 
Cioè dici il decoltè? Tipo maglietta scollata..
Ma simy ha le tette divine ....haha...io.voglio prima vedere le sue...cosi sono sempre in tempo a ritirarmi :rotfl: 
Simy deve essere la prima..il nostro diapason


----------



## Fantastica (16 Maggio 2015)

Peli ne ho pochi e sottili, il rasoio è sempre stato più che sufficiente. Ma ho sempre trovato magnifiche quelle patate piene di peli neri riccioluti e folti, che fossi un uomo non vorrei MAI depilata. Mai.

Comunque, vista l'esibizione gagliarda e spudorata di dettagli vari, sarei incline a postare pure io. Anche niente.


----------



## sienne (16 Maggio 2015)

Ciao

la piega che sta prendendo il thread, mi piace. 
Ecco, ora stiamo nel mio campo: l'occhio senza trucco. 

Non trucco l'occhio perché sono piena di lentiggini. Con l'occhio truccato sembra che sia carnevale. 
Il tutto è troppo carico. Cè troppa varietà di dettagli. L'unica cosa, le labbra per dare un contrappeso. 


sienne


----------



## Mary The Philips (16 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Anche le sciampiste ogni tanto hanno un cervello.
> Capisco bene quello che dici.
> Per alcune di noi è naturale ammantarci inconsapevolmente di luci diverse.
> Luci che prima non c erano e invece ora.
> ...


Mi fotto.


E grazie


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> View attachment 10265


:festa::festa::festa::festa:


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Ma anche volendo come si fa?
> Cioè dici il decoltè? Tipo maglietta scollata..
> Ma simy ha le tette divine ....haha...io.voglio prima vedere le sue...cosi sono sempre in tempo a ritirarmi :rotfl:
> Simy deve essere la prima..il nostro diapason


Ma che ne so.
Io posto solo foto nude nell altro blog D).
Qui ognuno decide il come è il perché.
È poi tutte le tette sono divine caciottí. 
Fidati.


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Peli ne ho pochi e sottili, il rasoio è sempre stato più che sufficiente. Ma ho sempre trovato magnifiche quelle patate piene di peli neri riccioluti e folti, che fossi un uomo non vorrei MAI depilata. Mai.
> 
> Comunque, vista l'esibizione gagliarda e spudorata di dettagli vari, sarei incline a postare pure io. Anche niente.


Te lo chiedo fortemente.
Posta qualcosa.


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2015)

Adesso vi ammazzo tutte con il decoltè. 
Peccato non avere la maglietta giusta.
:diavoletto:


----------



## Scaredheart (16 Maggio 2015)

Vabbè, mi avete stancata, tutte a postare pezzo per pezzo... 
Che noia, io per la felicità degli utenti mostro la mia "pussy"  e il mio abbondante décolleté   

aprire con cautela, io lo dico! E soprattutto no minorenni! 


Spoiler


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Maggio 2015)

Che poi cazzo vi lamentavate di quell'altra fulminata di Biri. Che coraggio.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che poi cazzo vi lamentavate di quell'altra fulminata di Biri. Che coraggio.


Che cazzo di paragoni davvero..
a meno che non pensi che pubblicare un occhio sia un tentativo di broccolaggio. E direi che sei troppo intelligente per pensarlo o no?


----------



## Spot (16 Maggio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Vabbè, mi avete stancata, tutte a postare pezzo per pezzo...
> Che noia, io per la felicità degli utenti mostro la mia "pussy"  e il mio abbondante décolleté
> 
> aprire con cautela, io lo dico! E soprattutto no minorenni!
> ...


Svergognata!


----------



## Scaredheart (16 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Svergognata!


hai ragione, mi sono dimenticata di depilarla  





:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mary The Philips (16 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che cazzo di paragoni davvero..
> a meno che non pensi che pubblicare un occhio sia un tentativo di broccolaggio. E *direi che sei troppo intelligente *per pensarlo o no?


*
MUAMUAMUAHMUAHAAA!!!!!!!*


----------



## sienne (16 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che poi cazzo vi lamentavate di quell'altra fulminata di Biri. Che coraggio.



Mi ricordo vagamente. Ma non colgo il parallelismo. In cosa le vedi?


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che cazzo di paragoni davvero..
> a meno che non pensi che pubblicare un occhio sia un tentativo di broccolaggio. E direi che sei troppo intelligente per pensarlo o no?


Vabbe' ma qua occhi, microtette, labbra (lebbra). Capelli. Quella comunque era scema, ma cazzo se non altro ha postato giusto un paio di avatar da disadattata. Qua tra un po' parte la gara di tette con Tebe che vince in partenza sotto la categoria "cx aereodinamico".


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Mi ricordo vagamente. Ma non colgo il parallelismo. In cosa le vedi?


Mi posti una foto del panorama da casa tua? No occhi, tette, labbra o che. Il panorama. Vuoi?


----------



## Scaredheart (16 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbe' ma qua occhi, microtette, labbra (lebbra). Capelli. Quella comunque era scema, ma cazzo se non altro ha postato giusto un paio di avatar da disadattata. Qua* tra un po' parte la gara di tette* con Tebe che vince in partenza sotto la categoria "cx aereodinamico".


ma veramente siamo già alla "patatina" e non te ne sei accorto


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Maggio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Vabbè, mi avete stancata, tutte a postare pezzo per pezzo...
> Che noia, io per la felicità degli utenti mostro la mia "pussy"  e il mio abbondante décolleté
> 
> aprire con cautela, io lo dico! E soprattutto no minorenni!
> ...


Bellissima la micetta  Come si chiama ?


----------



## sienne (16 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi posti una foto del panorama da casa tua? No occhi, tette, labbra o che. Il panorama. Vuoi?



Si, volentieri. È stupendo. Ma oggi c'è nebbia e piove. Appena apre il cielo.


----------



## Scaredheart (16 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bellissima la micetta  Come si chiama ?


è un maschio  L'ho chiamato Adolf perché riesce a terrorizzare i cani del quartiere :rotfl:, nonostante sia piccolissimo, appena alza la zampetta i cani scappano! Troppo buffo, poi però si arrabbia perché cade... Troppo tenero!


----------



## Spot (16 Maggio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> è un maschio  L'ho chiamato Adolf perché riesce a terrorizzare i cani del quartiere :rotfl:, nonostante sia piccolissimo, appena alza la zampetta i cani scappano! Troppo buffo, poi però si arrabbia perché cade... Troppo tenero!


Amore coraggioso 
La mia si fa spaventare anche dalle formiche


----------



## Scaredheart (16 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Amore coraggioso
> La mia* si fa spaventare anche dalle formiche*


Ah questo lo fa il mio cane! :rotfl: E' impaurito da tutto e tutti, tranne che da me  
Invece il piccolino è troppo coraggioso, ho molta paura, perché non vorrei che si faccia male, visto che sfida il pericolo!


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Maggio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> è un maschio  L'ho chiamato Adolf perché riesce a terrorizzare i cani del quartiere :rotfl:, nonostante sia piccolissimo, appena alza la zampetta i cani scappano! Troppo buffo, poi però si arrabbia perché cade... Troppo tenero!


È stupendo :inlove:


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Si, volentieri. È stupendo. Ma oggi c'è nebbia e piove. Appena apre il cielo.


Ok. Grazie.


----------



## sienne (16 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbe' ma qua occhi, microtette, labbra (lebbra). Capelli. Quella comunque era scema, ma cazzo se non altro ha postato giusto un paio di avatar da disadattata. Qua tra un po' parte la gara di tette con Tebe che vince in partenza sotto la categoria "cx aereodinamico".



Non credo che qualcuno stia prendendo sul serio il gioco in corso. C'è dell'auto-ironismo che fa sempre bene, proprio perché è assurdo ridurre una persona ad un occhio o un labbro. A parte il fatto che il bello è altamente soggettivo ... a condirlo alla fine è altro. Mi sembra ovvio.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Non credo che qualcuno stia prendendo sul serio il gioco in corso. C'è dell'auto-ironismo che fa sempre bene, proprio perché è assurdo ridurre una persona ad un occhio o un labbro. A parte il fatto che il bello è altamente soggettivo ... a condirlo alla fine è altro. Mi sembra ovvio.


Ironia.

Ma pure Biri mica era seria. Cioe', chi mai l'avrebbe presa per seria. Eppure due avatar sono bastati per darle della gatta morta. Adesso ovviamente qua il discorso e' tra gente che sta qui da mille anni e non qualche mese, per lo piu'. Ma se dobbiamo ridurre la questione ad un semplice parametro temporale prenderemmo un granchio. Secondo me. Tra l'altro vedi anche la percentuale di utonti su sto thread che e' salita da zero o meno a piu' in gozziliardo.


----------



## Mary The Philips (16 Maggio 2015)




----------



## Spot (16 Maggio 2015)

Insomma niente tette.


----------



## sienne (16 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ironia.
> 
> Ma pure Biri mica era seria. Cioe', chi mai l'avrebbe presa per seria. Eppure due avatar sono bastati per darle della gatta morta. Adesso ovviamente qua il discorso e' tra gente che sta qui da mille anni e non qualche mese, per lo piu'. Ma se dobbiamo ridurre la questione ad un semplice parametro temporale prenderemmo un granchio. Secondo me. Tra l'altro vedi anche la percentuale di utonti su sto thread che e' salita da zero o meno a piu' in gozziliardo.



Grazie.

La curiosità è regina. Da chiedersi, se mai, da cosa è alimentata questa curiosità. Infatti, anche Biri aveva tanti che andavano sul suo profilo a vedere i suoi selfi e riceveva tanti complimenti. Per dire. Le polemiche sono partite dopo mesi, non sin dall'inizio, e ciò mi fa supporre che dietro ci sia più un suo porsi che altro.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Grazie.
> 
> La curiosità è regina. Da chiedersi, se mai, da cosa è alimentata questa curiosità. Infatti, anche Biri aveva tanti che andavano sul suo profilo a vedere i suoi selfi e riceveva tanti complimenti. Per dire. Le polemiche sono partite dopo mesi, non sin dall'inizio, e ciò mi fa supporre che dietro ci sia più un suo porsi che altro.


Manco sapevo che avesse foto sul profilo. Anche Bender ne ha, per dire. Eppure mica mi verrebbe da dargli del gatto morto. Casomai altro. Ma comunque. Dopo mesi, sì. Appunto. Qui c'è gente che posta la sue labbra e sta qui da anni, esattamente. Ma il risultato, se vogliamo, e' anche peggio. Nel senso che evidentemente la curiosita' aumenta rispetto pure a Biri che stava qui da qualche mese quando s'e' presa della gatta morta tentatrice di uomini per un suo modo di porsi (?).


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Grazie.
> 
> La curiosità è regina. Da chiedersi, se mai, da cosa è alimentata questa curiosità. Infatti, anche Biri aveva tanti che andavano sul suo profilo a vedere i suoi selfi e riceveva tanti complimenti. Per dire. Le polemiche sono partite dopo mesi, non sin dall'inizio, e ciò mi fa supporre che dietro ci sia più un suo porsi che altro.


Quoto


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2015)

Io mi sono persa tutta la questione di Biri. 
Non c ero quando è scoppiato il casino.
Da chi si é presa della gatta morta per esempio?


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbe' ma qua occhi, microtette, labbra (lebbra). Capelli. Quella comunque era scema, ma cazzo se non altro ha postato giusto un paio di avatar da disadattata. Qua tra un po' parte la gara di tette con Tebe che vince in partenza sotto la categoria "cx aereodinamico".


Cos é un cx aerodinamico?


----------



## Simy (16 Maggio 2015)

Minchia JB... che pesantezza però.


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Minchia JB... che pesantezza però.


Ma lascia perdere.
É fuori luogo in questo 3d, non lui, ma quello che dice qui. Che non é luogo.
Se non vede l ironia o ha qualche crosta non é un problema nostro.
Cioè.


----------



## Caciottina (16 Maggio 2015)

[video=youtube;UoUEQYjYgf4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UoUEQYjYgf4[/video]


----------



## Minerva (16 Maggio 2015)

Me l'aveva spedito mia figlia sto gatto bastardisserrimo ahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Cos é un cx aerodinamico?


Coefficiente di penetrazione aereodinamica.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Minchia JB... che pesantezza però.


E allora tirate fuori ste tette. Che dire. Vai.


----------



## Fantastica (16 Maggio 2015)

Comincio io?


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Comincio io?


No basta un privilegiato altrimenti poi si arrabbia per non avere l'esclusiva


----------



## Simy (16 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E allora tirate fuori ste tette. Che dire. Vai.


Ma ti pare che mi metto a postare le tette....


----------



## Simy (16 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Comincio io?


Tu hai già dato in pvt a quanto pare


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma ti pare che mi metto a postare le tette....


...


----------



## zadig (16 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...


vorresti accoppiarti con Simy, timidone?


----------



## Simy (16 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...


Essu [emoji16]


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> vorresti accoppiarti con Simy, timidone?


No.


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Comincio io?


Sei il mio mito se lo fai!
E ti seguo.
:carneval:


----------



## Fantastica (16 Maggio 2015)

Però foto ironica e pure pudica


----------



## Fantastica (16 Maggio 2015)

:carneval:Per la gioia di Tebe ecco la mia malformazione toracica evidente:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2015)

Esco dal 3D. Fine dell'ironia.
Ha ragione JB. Non avevo capito lo spirito.
Fantastica non sei alla frutta. Stai molto peggio. 
Che sia tu o no e non credo tu lo sia. Cade lo spirito di farsi 3 ghignate tra donne. Almeno per me.


----------



## Simy (16 Maggio 2015)

Vabbe finito il divertimento


----------



## oscuro (16 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> Vabbe finito il divertimento



Sicura?:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (16 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sicura?:rotfl:


[emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji16]


----------



## Homer (16 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica......sono venuto sullo schermo dello smartphone. Adesso privilegiati lo siamo tutti.


----------



## Minerva (16 Maggio 2015)

Complimenti , bel seno e pelle.pure il reggiseno ottimo lavaggio


----------



## Nicka (16 Maggio 2015)

Mah.


----------



## Homer (16 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Esco dal 3D. Fine dell'ironia.
> Ha ragione JB. Non avevo capito lo spirito.
> Fantastica non sei alla frutta. Stai molto peggio.
> Che sia tu o no e non credo tu lo sia. Cade lo spirito di farsi 3 ghignate tra donne. Almeno per me.





Simy ha detto:


> Vabbe finito il divertimento





Nicka ha detto:


> Mah.



Tutte invidiose delle tette Fantastiche di Fantastica....


----------



## Nicka (16 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Tutte invidiose delle tette Fantastiche di Fantastica....


Ah guarda sono qui che mi strappo i capelli.


----------



## Mary The Philips (16 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Vabbe finito il divertimento




No, no. Mo' viene il bello :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Tutte invidiose delle tette Fantastiche di Fantastica....


Da morire!!! Non hai idea! Soprattutto del suo cervello.
Stiamo spiegando da un pomeriggio l'ironia del 3D e arriva lei....
Ma va a cagare (lei non tu)


----------



## zadig (16 Maggio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> No, no. Mo' viene il bello :rotfl:


dici che ora vengo?


----------



## zadig (16 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> :carneval:Per la gioia di Tebe ecco la mia malformazione toracica evidente:carneval::carneval:
> 
> 
> View attachment 10273


rifatte, eh?


----------



## Fantastica (16 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> rifatte, eh?


None. 
Dai Tebe! Tocca a te.


----------



## Spot (16 Maggio 2015)

Stiamo a posto.
Personalmente trovavo la cosa più divertente prima.


----------



## zadig (16 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> None.
> Dai Tebe! Tocca a te.


allora io ho un cazzo di 35 cm.
E secondo me non sono neanche le tue.


----------



## Fantastica (16 Maggio 2015)

OK, cosa c'è che non va, parliamone. Me l'ha chiesto Tebe e l'ho fatto. Non mi pare volgare, anzi ridicola, con i piedi lì sotto che spuntano. Comunque oh, la levo anche eh. Io sto giocando, madonna.


----------



## Simy (16 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Tutte invidiose delle tette Fantastiche di Fantastica....


Uh guarda non ci dormirò stanotte


----------



## Simy (16 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Stiamo a posto.
> Personalmente trovavo la cosa più divertente prima.


Ma infatti. ..era ironico. Fine dei giochi. ..già detto


----------



## Minerva (16 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> allora io ho un cazzo di 35 cm.
> E secondo me non sono neanche le tue.


ma perche'?


----------



## zadig (16 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perche'?


dice che non sono rifatte...


----------



## Fantastica (16 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma infatti. ..era ironico. Fine dei giochi. ..già detto


No, Non ve la cavate così. Dimmi cosa c'è che non va.


----------



## Nicka (16 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> OK, cosa c'è che non va, parliamone. Me l'ha chiesto Tebe e l'ho fatto. Non mi pare volgare, anzi ridicola, con i piedi lì sotto che spuntano. Comunque oh, la levo anche eh. Io sto giocando, madonna.


Fossi tu, cosa di cui dubito fortemente, hai un senso deviato dell'ironia. Sbagli i tempi e i modi. 
Proprio non ti riesce...

E ora chi la vuole fare l'arrizzacazzi?

Ma cazzo che nervoso certe donne.


----------



## Fantastica (16 Maggio 2015)

Tebeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## Mary The Philips (16 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> dici che ora vengo?




E l'ho detto che venivi 





zadig ha detto:


> rifatte, eh?




Non sono rifatte, il push-up e' uno strumento fantastico. 



Comunque la foto di fantafanta non mi dispiace, e' carina. E non vedo perche' debba scatenare polemiche: lo spirito che la muove potrebbe essere lo stesso delle altre, no?


----------



## sienne (16 Maggio 2015)

Ciao

l'immagine mi sembra ironico, invece. 
Con quei piedini secchi ... che cozza con il resto. 


sienne


----------



## Fantastica (16 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Fossi tu, cosa di cui dubito fortemente, hai un senso deviato dell'ironia. Sbagli i tempi e i modi.
> Proprio non ti riesce...
> 
> E ora chi la vuole fare l'arrizzacazzi?
> ...


Ma quale arrizzacazzi?! E perché non dovrei essere io? E come farei mai a provarlo, eh? Ditemi di levarla e la levo. La mando a Tebe in mp.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> No, Non ve la cavate così. Dimmi cosa c'è che non va.


C'è che qui nessuna voleva provocare cretina. E quando JB ha insinuato questo lo abbiamo zittito. E poi arrivi tu e pubblichi una foto in reggiseno 
Ripeto va bene essere alla canna del gas ma mandale in mp e se non sai giocare non giocare.
che eri cretina l'avevi dimostrato in mp ora anche in chiaro.
e davvero ora esco.


----------



## Mary The Philips (16 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma quale arrizzacazzi?! E perché non dovrei essere io? E come farei mai a provarlo, eh? Ditemi di levarla e la levo. La mando a Tebe in mp.




Comunque dicendoti che non sono tue, ti stanno indirettamente facendo dei gran complimenti


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Fossi tu, cosa di cui dubito fortemente, hai un senso deviato dell'ironia. Sbagli i tempi e i modi.
> Proprio non ti riesce...
> 
> E ora chi la vuole fare l'arrizzacazzi?
> ...


Concordo su tutta la linea
Abbiano poco da difenderci quando poi arriva l'ultima scema a smentirci.
E detta tutto mi sarebbe piaciuto anche una critica dagli uomini.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> E l'ho detto che venivi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu fai vedere tette e occhi alle stesse persone. Oh ma non pigliamo per il culo per favore


----------



## Spot (16 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> OK, cosa c'è che non va, parliamone. Me l'ha chiesto Tebe e l'ho fatto. Non mi pare volgare, anzi ridicola, con i piedi lì sotto che spuntano. Comunque oh, la levo anche eh. Io sto giocando, madonna.


Non la trovo volgare.
Ma nemmeno ironica o ridicola (so' du belle tette ma non è che la presenza o meno dei piedi cambi l'humor di una foto). 

La trovo provocatoria.
Ma di una provocazione in cui non mi ci ritrovo, in via del tutto personale.
Quindi non posso più seguire il gioco e la cosa mi diverte meno.
Poi ognuno ha la sua linea oltre la quale si sente a disagio, tu puoi postare assolutamente tutti i tipi di foto che vuoi.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Non la trovo volgare.
> Ma nemmeno ironica o ridicola (so' du belle tette ma non è che la presenza o meno dei piedi cambi l'humor di una foto).
> 
> La trovo provocatoria.
> ...


Brava


----------



## ologramma (16 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Concordo su tutta la linea
> Abbiano poco da difenderci quando poi arriva l'ultima scema a smentirci.
> E detta tutto mi sarebbe* piaciuto anche una critica dagli uomini*.


ne hai sentito uno lamentarsi?
E dai l'ironia non sapete dove eh! , tebe lo aveva richiesto  siete più riconoscibili voi con i vostri occhi che lei con il seno coperto.
State giocando e la più goliardica è tebe di lei manca poco della foto a figura intera , che qualcuno a messo anche sugli avatar


----------



## Nicka (16 Maggio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Comunque dicendoti che non sono tue, ti stanno indirettamente facendo dei gran complimenti


Non è un complimento.
Non credo che abbia messo qualcosa di suo e basta.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2015)

ologramma ha detto:


> ne hai sentito uno lamentarsi?
> E dai l'ironia non sapete dove eh! , tebe lo aveva richiesto  siete più riconoscibili voi con i vostri occhi che lei con il seno coperto.
> State giocando e la più goliardica è tebe di lei manca poco della foto a figura intera , che qualcuno a messo anche sugli avatar


Contenti di voi di donne così contenti tutti
Io non mi ci ritrovo in questa categoria. Lascio certe cose per il
Mio intimo ed essere riconoscibili non c'entra nulla 
Lieta che la foto ti piaccia.


----------



## Fantastica (16 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Non la trovo volgare.
> Ma nemmeno ironica o ridicola (so' du belle tette ma non è che la presenza o meno dei piedi cambi l'humor di una foto).
> 
> La trovo provocatoria.
> ...


Bene. Ora apro un sondaggio: "chi si sente provocato da questa foto?" e vediamo.
Se la maggioranza si sente provocata e infastidita, la levo, se no resta lì.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Bene. Ora apro un sondaggio: "chi si sente provocato da questa foto?" e vediamo.
> Se la maggioranza si sente provocata e infastidita, la levo, se no resta lì.


Ahahahahahah
Sono per terra dal ridere
Ma tu sei scema vera


----------



## Simy (16 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Non la trovo volgare.
> Ma nemmeno ironica o ridicola (so' du belle tette ma non è che la presenza o meno dei piedi cambi l'humor di una foto).
> 
> La trovo provocatoria.
> ...


Esattamente


----------



## Simy (16 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Bene. Ora apro un sondaggio: "chi si sente provocato da questa foto?" e vediamo.
> Se la maggioranza si sente provocata e infastidita, la levo, se no resta lì.


Abbattetemi


----------



## Fantastica (16 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non è un complimento.
> Non credo che abbia messo qualcosa di suo e basta.


Basta per niente. Ora mi spieghi perché non avrei messo qualcosa di mio.


----------



## Nicka (16 Maggio 2015)

ologramma ha detto:


> ne hai sentito uno lamentarsi?
> E dai l'ironia non sapete dove eh! , tebe lo aveva richiesto  siete più riconoscibili voi con i vostri occhi che lei con il seno coperto.
> State giocando e la più goliardica è tebe di lei manca poco della foto a figura intera , che qualcuno a messo anche sugli avatar


L'ironia a casa mia é altro...
Comunque ben vengano foto simili!!!
Vediamo se arriviamo a postare una figa o un culo...tanto se tagliamo la foto qual è il problema...


----------



## Minerva (16 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Esattamente


ma se si e' visto piu' seno quando hai fatto vedere le meches


----------



## Fantastica (16 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ahahahahahah
> Sono per terra dal ridere
> Ma tu sei scema vera


Ecco, siccome sono scema vera, spiegati.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> L'ironia a casa mia é altro...
> Comunque ben vengano foto simili!!!
> Vediamo se arriviamo a postare una figa o un culo...tanto se tagliamo la foto qual è il problema...


Come sempre mi precedi...


----------



## Nicka (16 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Basta per niente. Ora mi spieghi perché non avrei messo qualcosa di mio.


Perché credo che tu abbia un senso deviato dell'ironia, l'ho già detto.
Tebe ti ha chiesto una foto delle tette...bene, potevi mandarla a lei...ma no, pensando di fare una cosa simpatica l'hai postata in chiaro.
Te lo ripeto: sbagli tempi e modi.


----------



## Simy (16 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma se si e' visto piu' seno quando hai fatto vedere le meches


Sì è vista una scollatura. ...è ben diverso. Ero vestita eh.


----------



## Fantastica (16 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> L'ironia a casa mia é altro...
> Comunque ben vengano foto simili!!!
> Vediamo se arriviamo a postare una figa o un culo...tanto se tagliamo la foto qual è il problema...


Foto simili?
No, davvero... SPIEGATI.


----------



## Simy (16 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> L'ironia a casa mia é altro...
> Comunque ben vengano foto simili!!!
> Vediamo se arriviamo a postare una figa o un culo...tanto se tagliamo la foto qual è il problema...


Quoto


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ecco, siccome sono scema vera, spiegati.


Ma il problema non é che provochi o meno è che sei totalmente fuori posto e OT in questo 3D e il dramma è che non te ne accorgi.
Ti do un consiglio metti la foto come profilo di Badoo ma almeno menti sull'età


----------



## Fantastica (16 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Sì è vista una scollatura. ...è ben diverso. Ero vestita eh.


Lì invece sono seni nudi, non me ne ero mica accorta mentre scattavo.


----------



## Caciottina (16 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Perché credo che tu abbia un senso deviato dell'ironia, l'ho già detto.
> Tebe ti ha chiesto una foto delle tette...bene, potevi mandarla a lei...ma no, pensando di fare una cosa simpatica l'hai postata in chiaro.
> Te lo ripeto: sbagli tempi e modi.


No nicka scusa..io sono d accordo con l inappropriatezza della foto. Ma tebe la voleva pubblicata in chiaro. Vai a leggere...le ha detto anche se lo fai ti seguo...era ovvio che la volesse pubblicata li..


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> No nicka scusa..io sono d accordo con l inappropriatezza della foto. Ma tebe la voleva pubblicata in chiaro. Vai a leggere...le ha detto anche se lo fai ti seguo...era ovvio che la volesse pubblicata li..


Se domani chiede la mia patata la pubblico. Embè se lo chiede Tebe non si può mica evitare. E dai....


----------



## Fantastica (16 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma il problema non é che provochi o meno è che sei totalmente fuori posto e OT in questo 3D e il dramma è che non te ne accorgi.
> Ti do un consiglio metti la foto come profilo di Badoo ma almeno menti sull'età


Spiega perché sarei fuori posto e OT con quella foto. Spiega.


----------



## Nicka (16 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Foto simili?
> No, davvero... SPIEGATI.


Ciccia abbassa la"voce".
Ho già spiegato, se non ci arrivi cazzi tuoi ad un certo punto.
Mi spiace, ma ti facevo più intelligente.


----------



## Divì (16 Maggio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non sono rifatte, il push-up e' uno strumento fantastico.


Quello non è un push -up altrimenti lo spazio vuoto tra i seni non ci sarebbe. Quella non è la pelle di una donna prossima ai 50 anni e magra, se non sono rifatte sono ritoccate con photoshop. Cosa evidente anche per il contrasto del bianco che spara nella foto (vedi unghie dei piedi). Tutti i ragazzi su facebook ritoccano le foto.....

Io le avevo a 16 anni due tette così.

Ma per davvero, e i piedi non me li vedevo


----------



## Simy (16 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> No nicka scusa..io sono d accordo con l inappropriatezza della foto. Ma tebe la voleva pubblicata in chiaro. Vai a leggere...le ha detto anche se lo fai ti seguo...era ovvio che la volesse pubblicata li..


Quindi una non può dire di no perché li ha detto tebe  .?


----------



## Spot (16 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Bene. Ora apro un sondaggio: "chi si sente provocato da questa foto?" e vediamo.
> Se la maggioranza si sente provocata e infastidita, la levo, se no resta lì.


Io voto per il lasciarla lì, ci mancherebbe.
Ma qualcuno qui mi viene a dire che un bel seno, visto da quell'angolazione, non è provocatorio gli rido in faccia e inizio a chiedermi in che cesso ha buttato la sua libido.


----------



## Fantastica (16 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se domani chiede la mia patata la pubblico. Embè se lo chiede Tebe non si può mica evitare. E dai....


Il punto è proprio il tipo di foto. E' assolutamente pudica, non volgare e decisamente spiritosa, ripeto, anche ridicola, per la prospettiva su quei piedi. 
@sienne l'ha letta benissimo.


----------



## Nicka (16 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> No nicka scusa..io sono d accordo con l inappropriatezza della foto. Ma tebe la voleva pubblicata in chiaro. Vai a leggere...le ha detto anche se lo fai ti seguo...era ovvio che la volesse pubblicata li..


E se le avesse detto "buttati da un ponte"?


----------



## Caciottina (16 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Quindi una non può dire di no perché li ha detto tebe  .?


Assolutamente...
Dico solo che è fanstatica e se tebe se ledice di pubblucarle nel thread da fantastica non ci potete aspettare xhe gliele mandi in mp..
Per il resto io sono d accordo con voi figurati


----------



## ologramma (16 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> No nicka scusa..io sono d accordo con l inappropriatezza della foto. Ma tebe la voleva pubblicata in chiaro. Vai a leggere...le ha detto anche se lo fai ti seguo...era ovvio che la volesse pubblicata li..


e io che ho detto:up:


----------



## Simy (16 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Assolutamente...
> Dico solo che è fanstatica e se tebe se ledice di pubblucarle nel thread da fantastica non ci potete aspettare xhe gliele mandi in mp..
> Per il resto io sono d accordo con voi figurati


[emoji16]


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Spiega perché sarei fuori posto e OT con quella foto. Spiega.


Cristo Santo. Abbiamo pubblicato occhi. La vedi la differenA tra occhi e tette. No tu no. Le fai vedere a tutti. Ma vai a cagare. Passiamo la vita a difenderci da uomini come JB che fanno insinuazioni fuori luogo e poi arrivano donne che ci smentiscono. Per me puoi scoparti l'intero forum dopo il privilegiato ma in chiaro io credo ci sia un limite. 
Ora capisco perché non ci trovavamo con l'idea di intimità.


----------



## Caciottina (16 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E se le avesse detto "buttati da un ponte"?


Ho spiegato sopra a simy cosa intendevo


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ciccia abbassa la"voce".
> Ho già spiegato, se non ci arrivi cazzi tuoi ad un certo punto.
> Mi spiace, ma ti facevo più intelligente.


Be insomma che non fosse un fulmine di guerra era già abbastanza evidente. 
E questa fa l'educatruce. Poi non capiamo perché le quindicenne mettono certi profili su FB.. E minchia guarda che esempi che diamo.
Mi si è chiusa la vena


----------



## Nicka (16 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Ho spiegato sopra a simy cosa intendevo


Sì sì l'ho capito...
A me sembrano provocazioni di bassissima lega però.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cristo Santo. Abbiamo pubblicato occhi. La vedi la differenA tra occhi e tette. No tu no. Le fai vedere a tutti. Ma vai a cagare. Passiamo la vita a difenderci da uomini come JB che fanno insinuazioni fuori luogo e poi arrivano donne che ci smentiscono. Per me puoi scoparti l'intero forum dopo il privilegiato ma in chiaro io credo ci sia un limite.
> Ora capisco perché non ci trovavamo con l'idea di intimità.


Tu da me non devi difenderti per un cazzo di nulla. Se non capisci le cose e' un cazzo di TUO problema. Non sono io che ti "minaccio" o attento alla tua buona fede. Occhio a quello che scrivi.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il punto è proprio il tipo di foto. E' assolutamente pudica, non volgare e decisamente spiritosa, ripeto, anche ridicola, per la prospettiva su quei piedi.
> @sienne l'ha letta benissimo.


Mettila come profilo di FB
Tanto è pudica.
O falla vedere ai tuoi studenti così sbavano più di quanto già fanno


----------



## Minerva (16 Maggio 2015)

Un pochino di fotoscioppino non ha mai ucciso nessuno





Divì ha detto:


> Quello non è un push -up altrimenti lo spazio vuoto tra i seni non ci sarebbe. Quella non è la pelle di una donna prossima ai 50 anni e magra, se non sono rifatte sono ritoccate con photoshop. Cosa evidente anche per il contrasto del bianco che spara nella foto (vedi unghie dei piedi). Tutti i ragazzi su facebook ritoccano le foto.....
> 
> Io le avevo a 16 anni due tette così.
> 
> Ma per davvero, e i piedi non me li vedevo


----------



## Caciottina (16 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì sì l'ho capito...
> A me sembrano provocazioni di bassissima lega però.


Ma si...ma ripeto è fantastica...non mi stupirei se apparisse una chiappa all improvviso 
pero io spero a 50 anni di nn avere un seno cosi.


----------



## Bender (16 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> allora io ho un cazzo di 35 cm.
> E secondo me non sono neanche le tue.


sei stato morso da un ragno radiattivo ultimamente
adesso hai destabilizzato il primato di oscuro:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fantastica (16 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma che sfida vuoi che faccia.
> La malformazione toracica mia di prima era la app apposta.
> Ingigantirti di 3000 volte.
> 
> ...





Tebe ha detto:


> Te lo chiedo fortemente.
> Posta qualcosa.





Tebe ha detto:


> Sei il mio mito se lo fai!
> E ti seguo.
> :carneval:





Fantastica ha detto:


> Però foto ironica e pure pudica





Fantastica ha detto:


> :carneval::mrgreen::mrgreen:Per la gioia di Tebe ecco la mia malformazione toracica evidente:mrgreen::carneval::carneval:
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu da me non devi difenderti per un cazzo di nulla. Se non capisci le cose e' un cazzo di TUO problema. Non sono io che ti "minaccio" o attento alla tua buona fede. Occhio a quello che scrivi.


Forse non mi sono spiegata ma ti stavo dando ragione
Prima abbiamo detto che questo 3D era un gioco. Tu hai chiaramente espresso che era provocatorio. Lei ti ha dato ragione.
Non era personale verso di me
Credo che nessuno mi minacci o attenti alla mia buona fede


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> Un pochino di fotoscioppino non ha mai ucciso nessuno


E dopo questa ammissione credo mi verrà una colica addominale dal ridere.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Fantastica ha detto:
> 
> 
> > :carneval::mrgreen::mrgreen:Per la gioia di Tebe ecco la mia malformazione toracica evidente:mrgreen::carneval::carneval:
> ...


----------



## Bender (16 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma quale arrizzacazzi?! E perché non dovrei essere io? E come farei mai a provarlo, eh? Ditemi di levarla e la levo. La mando a Tebe in mp.


per provarlo basta che metti un fogliettino col tuo nick in un altra foto


----------



## Cattivik (16 Maggio 2015)

Questo è il modello che indossavo l'anno scorso...  Quest'anno ho scelto un modello senza spalline.







Cattivik


----------



## Nicka (16 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> per provarlo basta che metti un fogliettino col tuo nick in un altra foto


La voce dell'innocenza!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Forse non mi sono spiegata ma ti stavo dando ragione
> Prima abbiamo detto che questo 3D era un gioco. Tu hai chiaramente espresso che era provocatorio. Lei ti ha dato ragione.
> Non era personale verso di me
> Credo che nessuno mi minacci o attenti alla mia buona fede


Sei una COGLIONA e ti sei espressa MALISSIMO. Se mi dai ragione o meno non me fotte nulla ma e' evidente che tu da me non hai nessun cazzo di motivo per difenderti in ogni caso. Spero d'essere stato chiaro.


----------



## Spot (16 Maggio 2015)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Questo è il modello che indossavo l'anno scorso...  Quest'anno ho scelto un modello senza spalline.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahahahahah lo voglio anche io


----------



## Spot (16 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> La voce dell'innocenza!!!


Dici?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bender (16 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E se le avesse detto "buttati da un ponte"?


mi ricorda qualcosa, dai su è solo una foto, magari di istinto l'ha messa come ho fatto io con quella sottacqua


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sei una COGLIONA e ti sei espressa MALISSIMO. Se mi dai ragione o meno non me fotte nulla ma e' evidente che tu da me non hai nessun cazzo di motivo per difenderti in ogni caso. Spero d'essere stato chiaro.


Chiarissimo come sempre


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> mi ricorda qualcosa, dai su è solo una foto, magari di istinto l'ha messa come ho fatto io con quella sottacqua


A meno che non la tenga nel suo pc quella foto l'ha scattata apposta. Quindi d'istinto un paio di palle


----------



## Bender (16 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> La voce dell'innocenza!!!


è vero no un semplice bigliettino scritto a mano


----------



## Bender (16 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> A meno che non la tenga nel suo pc quella foto l'ha scattata apposta. Quindi d'istinto un paio di palle


va bè la provocazione la sfida, il vedere se tebe rilanciava non so come spiegarlo, a volte per sfida si fanno cose che se ci si pensa meglio e si ragiona si eviterebbero, ma si è presi dal momento, poi è un attimo fare una foto e caricarla


----------



## Fantastica (16 Maggio 2015)

Ne volete una senza photoshop ? (brava Divì! Ho dato una pennellata di sfoco)
Ne ha scattata una GA in spiaggia, sono quasi nuda, tolgo la testa (che tanto sono scema e non conta nulla, giusto?) e così fate l'esame autoptico al microscopio sul mio cadavere (ché mi ci volete cadavere), che ne dite?:mexican::carneval:


----------



## free (16 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> Complimenti , bel seno e pelle.pure *il reggiseno ottimo lavaggio*



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

in effetti


----------



## Spot (16 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> in effetti


A me così bianchi non escono. Cavolo di detersivo usate?


----------



## Fantastica (16 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> in effetti


Eh, la mamma. a parte gli scherzi, era nuovo (la foto è dell'anno scorso)


----------



## free (16 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> A me così bianchi non escono. Cavolo di detersivo usate?





Fantastica ha detto:


> Eh, la mamma. a parte gli scherzi, era nuovo (la foto è dell'anno scorso)



li compro solo neri

(e color carne qualche volta)


----------



## Alessandra (16 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> A me così bianchi non escono. Cavolo di detersivo usate?


a mano con sapone (solido) di marsiglia aiuta molto.
comunque e' difficile mantenere il bianco candido e immacolato.:singleeye:


----------



## free (16 Maggio 2015)

ma non è che a volte si confonde provocante con provocatorio?
leggendo mi è venuto 'sto dubbio


----------



## Spot (16 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> li compro solo neri


Ormai anche io. Tranne qualcuno avorio o color pelle, per le magliette bianche.


----------



## Fantastica (16 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> li compro solo neri
> 
> (e color carne qualche volta)


Ma il color carne a me ricorda mia nonna! Non so, mi fa senso...

Nero sì, tanto, anche io. O bianco candido. Oppure fantasia.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> va bè la provocazione la sfida, il vedere se tebe rilanciava non so come spiegarlo, a volte per sfida si fanno cose che se ci si pensa meglio e si ragiona si eviterebbero, ma si è presi dal momento, poi è un attimo fare una foto e caricarla


A 15 anni. Dopo se fai cose che non
Vuoi per sfida sei un coglione.


----------



## Spot (16 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma non è che a volte si confonde provocante con provocatorio?
> leggendo mi è venuto 'sto dubbio


Io intendevo proprio provocatorio. Volto a scatenare reazioni particolari.
Poi una cosa può risultare provocatoria in virtù del suo essere provocante.


----------



## Fantastica (16 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Io intendevo proprio provocatorio. Volto a scatenare reazioni particolari.
> Poi una cosa può risultare provocatoria in virtù del suo essere provocante.


La cosa divertente su 'sto forum è, tra le altre, che anche quando non ti sogni lontanamente di provocare, in punta di piedi domandi "comincio io?" su invito esplicito dell'animatrice del treddì, salta sempre su qualcuno che provocato ci si sente. E' davvero divertente, perché diverge sempre.


----------



## Nicka (16 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> mi ricorda qualcosa, dai su è solo una foto, magari di istinto l'ha messa come ho fatto io con quella sottacqua


Benny, non pigliamoci per il culo su...


----------



## Spot (16 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> La cosa divertente su 'sto forum è, tra le altre, che anche quando non ti sogni lontanamente di provocare, in punta di piedi domandi "comincio io?" su invito esplicito dell'animatrice del treddì, salta sempre su qualcuno che provocato ci si sente. E' davvero divertente, perché diverge sempre.


Fanta, le tette son nate per essere provocatorie (oltre che provocanti).
Tu hai provocato, come ben si nota dalla mezza polemicuccia che è sorta dopo.
E sinceramente non credo che tu non te l'aspettassi. E' una dinamica così scontata che era impossibile non prevederla.


----------



## Bender (16 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Benny, non pigliamoci per il culo su...


ma non volevo prenderti in giro, mi sono sentito un po nella stessa situazione quando ho messo quella foto tutto li


----------



## Spot (16 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma non volevo prenderti in giro, mi sono sentito un po nella stessa situazione quando ho messo quella foto tutto li


Certi tuoi commenti proprio non li capisco.


----------



## Nicka (16 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma non volevo prenderti in giro, mi sono sentito un po nella stessa situazione quando ho messo quella foto tutto li


Prendi la tua foto e prendi quella di Fantastica. E prova a fare un paragone...
Non possiamo parlare di "sfide" a 50 anni, dai...


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma non volevo prenderti in giro, mi sono sentito un po nella stessa situazione quando ho messo quella foto tutto li


Hai messo Una foto in primo piano di te in slip? 
Bender la cogli la differenza?


----------



## Bender (16 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Prendi la tua foto e prendi quella di Fantastica. E prova a fare un paragone...
> Non possiamo parlare di "sfide" a 50 anni, dai...


ok ho capito ma lo paragonavo solo alla tua risposta del fatto che mi hai detto di metterla e io l'ho fatto ma solo per scherzo per vedere la tua reazione, e poi tu mi hau detto la famosa frase del buttarsi dal ponte, così ho accostato i due episodi, quando stavo per mettere la foto sapevo che mi avrebbero scannata, ma la curiosità di vedere la tua reazione era più forte


----------



## Bender (16 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai messo Una foto in primo piano di te in slip?
> Bender la cogli la differenza?


ma si ho capito,tecnicamente il costume è un po come fossero i boxer
comunque ho capito, solo che ste litigate un pò mettono ansia e cerco di sdrammatizzare


----------



## Spot (16 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ok ho capito ma lo paragonavo solo alla tua risposta del fatto che mi hai detto di metterla e io l'ho fatto ma solo per scherzo per vedere la tua reazione, e poi tu mi hau detto la famosa frase del buttarsi dal ponte, così ho accostato i due episodi, quando stavo per mettere la foto sapevo che mi avrebbero scannata, ma la curiosità di vedere la tua reazione era più forte


Insomma Bender, gira sempre tutto intorno a quello che fai te. Anche quando non c'entra nulla


----------



## Nicka (16 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ok ho capito ma lo paragonavo solo alla tua risposta del fatto che mi hai detto di metterla e io l'ho fatto ma solo per scherzo per vedere la tua reazione, e poi tu mi hau detto la famosa frase del buttarsi dal ponte, così ho accostato i due episodi, quando stavo per mettere la foto sapevo che mi avrebbero scannata, ma la curiosità di vedere la tua reazione era più forte


Io lì ci ho visto l'ironia, che qui a mio parere è mancata...non mi hai messo il primo piano del tuo pacco con la mutanda leggermente spostata per farmi vedere i tuoi peli (che io questo ti ho detto "Bender facci vedere i peli")...capisci che c'è un minimo di differenza!?
Il discorso del ponte è molto semplice, io ti posso chiedere qualunque cosa, se tu la fai è a tuo rischio e pericolo, ma non mi puoi rispondere "me lo hai detto tu", perchè io non chiedo niente a nessuno...è una cosa un attimo diversa...


----------



## Bender (16 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Certi tuoi commenti proprio non li capisco.


mi sono sentito nella situazione di aver esagerato trasportato dall'entusiasmo di creare una reazione forte, divertente, questo volevo dire, solo che poi subito dopo ero un pò a disagio


----------



## Bender (16 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Insomma Bender, gira sempre tutto intorno a quello che fai te. Anche quando non c'entra nulla


no è che fuori non ho nessuno con cui parlare, a parte il mio migliore amico, e così mi rifugio qui dove mi ascoltate tutto li


----------



## Spot (16 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> mi sono sentito nella situazione di aver esagerato trasportato dall'entusiasmo di creare una reazione forte, divertente, questo volevo dire, solo che poi subito dopo ero un pò a disagio


Ma dai 
Ti hanno preso un po' in giro, ma nient'altro.


----------



## Bender (16 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io lì ci ho visto l'ironia, che qui a mio parere è mancata...non mi hai messo il primo piano del tuo pacco con la mutanda leggermente spostata per farmi vedere i tuoi peli (che io questo ti ho detto "Bender facci vedere i peli")...capisci che c'è un minimo di differenza!?
> Il discorso del ponte è molto semplice, io ti posso chiedere qualunque cosa, se tu la fai è a tuo rischio e pericolo, ma non mi puoi rispondere "me lo hai detto tu", perchè io non chiedo niente a nessuno...è una cosa un attimo diversa...


si tranquilla ho capito, è che l'attaccavate tutti quanti e in passato mi era capitato e so cosa vuol dire, ma ho capito


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma si ho capito,tecnicamente il costume è un po come fossero i boxer
> comunque ho capito, solo che ste litigate un pò mettono ansia e cerco di sdrammatizzare


Dubito che tu possa riuscirci a sdrammatizzare almeno per quel che riguarda me. Mi spiace però che ti metta ansia


----------



## Nicka (16 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> si tranquilla ho capito, è che l'attaccavate tutti quanti e in passato mi era capitato e so cosa vuol dire, ma ho capito


Sai qual è la vera differenza?
A te la cosa fa star male, l'attacco intendo, però cerchi di capire il perchè ti vengono dette certe cose.
A lei piace...lo fa apposta. Sente sto bisogno che ancora non ne capisco il motivo, ma è così. Fa le cose consciamente e volontariamente per far scoppiare situazioni simili. 
Ha sta voglia di accentrare le attenzioni negative per poi fare la simil-vittima in stile "ma che cosa ho fatto di male?" 
In poche parole: "Io non sono cattiva, è che mi disegnano così"


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sai qual è la vera differenza?
> A te la cosa fa star male, l'attacco intendo, però cerchi di capire il perchè ti vengono dette certe cose.
> A lei piace...lo fa apposta. Sente sto bisogno che ancora non ne capisco il motivo, ma è così. Fa le cose consciamente e volontariamente per far scoppiare situazioni simili.
> Ha sta voglia di accentrare le attenzioni negative per poi fare la simil-vittima in stile "ma che cosa ho fatto di male?"
> In poche parole: "Io non sono cattiva, è che mi disegnano così"


Ma se non fa ste cose chi la caga dopo lo sputtanamento
Il problema è che se avesse un minimo di cervello cercherebbe di attirare l'attenzione in maniera positivo cercando di insinuare il dubbio che l'altro passo falso è stato un errore.
Invece no peggiora sempre più.
Ma l'intelligenza non è da tutti. A lei hanno consegnato le tette che prima faceva vedere solo al privilegiato. Ora a tutti


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> E l'ho detto che venivi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quoto.
E sto leggendo.


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma quale arrizzacazzi?! E perché non dovrei essere io? E come farei mai a provarlo, eh? Ditemi di levarla e la levo. La mando a Tebe in mp.


No.
Lascialo.


----------



## Eliade (16 Maggio 2015)

L'ho rifatto, ho acquistato un correttore classico... :unhappy::unhappy:
Quello ecobio sta per finire: FINALMENTE! Una tragedia, non copre nemmeno 'sto cazzo...figuriamoci le occhiaie.
Speriamo quello liquido de l'oreal, questo qui http://www.spendibenestore.it/images/P/correttaccordparfait-01.jpg , faccia meglio. Ho preso proprio il numero 2, così lo uso in accoppiata con quello arancione wjcom http://www.soloscambio.it/uploads/copertine/p_2d04eb710082ddc4761b4b4a78ae92e5d1d58fd8.jpg .
Sperem...

Il prossimo acquisto sarà pure non ecobio, ma l'ho provato sulla mano ed è spettacolare....merda...


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il punto è proprio il tipo di foto. E' assolutamente pudica, non volgare e decisamente spiritosa, ripeto, anche ridicola, per la prospettiva su quei piedi.
> @sienne l'ha letta benissimo.


Quoto.
E davvero non mi sto capacitando.
Continuo a leggere.


----------



## Traccia (16 Maggio 2015)

Premesso che io sono per evitare qualsiasi forma di foto ...due dei miei capelli postate a suo tempo esclusivamente x effetto henne, poi le ho fatte immediatamente rimuovere dagli admin.
E posto che cmq va benissimo che ognuno metta le foto che vuole, liberi di farlo...
Alcune considerazioni...intanto la storia di biri era venuta in mente anche a me, ed ero contraria all'attacco che ha subito e lho difesa a suo tempo, per lo stesso motivo per cui ognuno anche oggi per me posta le foto che vuole e amen, il che non vuol dire per forza provocare (si può eccitare molto più con una spalla semiscoperta che con una patata a vista, a mio avviso, è soggettivo)
E poi...SECONDO ME, se la foto di fantastica la postava Tebe (o qualsiasi altra utentessa "benvoluta") ci si faceva una risata e ci si cazzeggiava sopra. Visto che l'ha postata fantastica la musica è diversa.
Secondo me.
Sicuramente fantastica è sempre " particolare" nelle sue manifestazioni, differente, originale dorei, ma è lei, ed ha partecipato a modo suo, dietro invito, non la vedo una foto cosi fuori tema. Per me.


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se domani chiede la mia patata la pubblico. Embè se lo chiede Tebe non si può mica evitare. E dai....


Il "gioco" non era assolutamente in questi termini.
State portando il tutto su un punto falso, inquinato dalle antipatie.
E continuo a leggere.


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ciccia abbassa la"voce".
> Ho già spiegato, se non ci arrivi cazzi tuoi ad un certo punto.
> Mi spiace, ma ti facevo più intelligente.


Allora sono cretina anche io.
Personalmente state stravolgendo tutto.


----------



## Stark72 (16 Maggio 2015)

Premesso che ci ho messo un'ora a trovare la foto incriminata.
Visto che sono maschietto fino a prova contraria, dico quanto segue:
1) sì belle tette, ma non è che ho perso la brocca e non è che stia chiedendo il numero di telefono a Fantastica adesso. Insomma, un po' di tette le ho viste nella mia vita, la cosa non è che mi abbia sconvolto
2) ironica o non ironica. Mi chiedo in che modo una foto di tette può essere ironica o meno? Cioè, le tette sono tette. Se ci metteva un pupazzetto in mezzo era ironica? 
3) la foto non è volgare, sembra una scollatura come se ne vedono un milione appena fa caldo. é una foto dall'alto. Basta andare in metro in questi giorni e si vede la medesima cosa con la metà delle donne che si mettono sedute.
4) si può discutere se sia il caso o meno di mostrare le bocce qua. Però secondo me non ha mostrato le bocce, le ha fatte intuire, non era nuda.

Io sto scandalissimo non lo vedo, ecco.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Premesso che io sono per evitare qualsiasi forma di foto ...due dei miei capelli postate a suo tempo esclusivamente x effetto henne, poi le ho fatte immediatamente rimuovere dagli admin.
> E posto che cmq va benissimo che ognuno metta le foto che vuole, liberi di farlo...
> Alcune considerazioni...intanto la storia di biri era venuta in mente anche a me, ed ero contraria all'attacco che ha subito e lho difesa a suo tempo, per lo stesso motivo per cui ognuno anche oggi per me posta le foto che vuole e amen, il che non vuol dire per forza provocare (si può eccitare molto più con una spalla semiscoperta che con una patata a vista, a mio avviso, è soggettivo)
> E poi...SECONDO ME, se la foto di fantastica la postava Tebe (o qualsiasi altra utentessa "benvoluta") ci si faceva una risata e ci si cazzeggiava sopra. Visto che l'ha postata fantastica la musica è diversa.
> ...


Parlo per me. No . Tanto che ero pronta nel caso anche tebe avesse pubblicato  una foto simile di dirle le medesime cose. Per la foto. Il problema di fantastica è che invece di capire é andata avanti facendo la finta tonta cosa che secondo me tebe non avrebbe fatto. 
Dopodiché ho tolta la mia foto dell'occhio e se chi mi ha quotato fa la stessa modifica lo ringrazio.
Ognuno ha la sua sensibilità e io non desidero che le mie intenzioni e quelle di Fantastica o di chi altro pubblichi foto di quel tipo venga equiparata


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il "gioco" non era assolutamente in questi termini.
> State portando il tutto su un punto falso, inquinato dalle antipatie.
> E continuo a leggere.


Concordo il gioco non era in questi termini chi l'ha portato in questi termini è lei


----------



## Nicka (16 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Allora sono cretina anche io.
> Personalmente state stravolgendo tutto.


Facciamo così, ho un'idea di ironia che non collima con quella di Fantastica.
Limite mio.


----------



## Traccia (16 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parlo per me. No . Tanto che ero pronta nel caso anche tebe avesse pubblicato  una foto simile di dirle le medesime cose. Per la foto. Il problema di fantastica è che invece di capire é andata avanti facendo la finta tonta cosa che secondo me tebe non avrebbe fatto.
> Dopodiché ho tolta la mia foto dell'occhio e se chi mi ha quotato fa la stessa modifica lo ringrazio.
> Ognuno ha la sua sensibilità e io non desidero che le mie intenzioni e quelle di Fantastica o di chi altro pubblichi foto di quel tipo venga equiparata


?
Io pubblicare foto mie? Non ci penso proprio.
Sono Traccia non Tebe...
Non so se ti sei confusa o dici a me...in tal caso non ho capito..


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Premesso che ci ho messo un'ora a trovare la foto incriminata.
> Visto che sono maschietto fino a prova contraria, dico quanto segue:
> 1) sì belle tette, ma non è che ho perso la brocca e non è che stia chiedendo il numero di telefono a Fantastica adesso. Insomma, un po' di tette le ho viste nella mia vita, la cosa non è che mi abbia sconvolto
> 2) ironica o non ironica. Mi chiedo in che modo una foto di tette può essere ironica o meno? Cioè, le tette sono tette. Se ci metteva un pupazzetto in mezzo era ironica?
> ...


Ma infatti nessuno scandalo. Ho inviato foto ben peggiori. È il luogo e il momento che rendono tutto fuori luogo. È scegliere di farlo in un 3D che tutto voleva essere tranne che provocante o tendente a esserlo.
E poi parliamo di intimità. Va be lasciamo stare. La contraddizione vivente


----------



## Traccia (16 Maggio 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Premesso che ci ho messo un'ora a trovare la foto incriminata.
> Visto che sono maschietto fino a prova contraria, dico quanto segue:
> 1) sì belle tette, ma non è che ho perso la brocca e non è che stia chiedendo il numero di telefono a Fantastica adesso. Insomma, un po' di tette le ho viste nella mia vita, la cosa non è che mi abbia sconvolto
> 2) ironica o non ironica. Mi chiedo in che modo una foto di tette può essere ironica o meno? Cioè, le tette sono tette. Se ci metteva un pupazzetto in mezzo era ironica?
> ...


Idem.
Quoto
Magda! Lo vedi che la cosa è reciproca?


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> ?
> Io pubblicare foto mie? Non ci penso proprio.
> Sono Traccia non Tebe...
> Non so se ti sei confusa o dici a me...in tal caso non ho capito..


Ho modificato scusami
Ho letto Tebe. Sará ora che mi decido ad usare gli occhiali


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Premesso che io sono per evitare qualsiasi forma di foto ...due dei miei capelli postate a suo tempo esclusivamente x effetto henne, poi le ho fatte immediatamente rimuovere dagli admin.
> E posto che cmq va benissimo che ognuno metta le foto che vuole, liberi di farlo...
> Alcune considerazioni...intanto la storia di biri era venuta in mente anche a me, ed ero contraria all'attacco che ha subito e lho difesa a suo tempo, per lo stesso motivo per cui ognuno anche oggi per me posta le foto che vuole e amen, il che non vuol dire per forza provocare (si può eccitare molto più con una spalla semiscoperta che con una patata a vista, a mio avviso, è soggettivo)
> E poi...SECONDO ME, se la foto di fantastica la postava Tebe (o qualsiasi altra utentessa "benvoluta") ci si faceva una risata e ci si cazzeggiava sopra. Visto che l'ha postata fantastica la musica è diversa.
> ...


Esattamente cosa penso io.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Facciamo così, ho un'idea di ironia che non collima con quella di Fantastica.
> Limite mio.


Limite di molte non tuo
E guarda che di ironico non c'era nulla


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Premesso che ci ho messo un'ora a trovare la foto incriminata.
> Visto che sono maschietto fino a prova contraria, dico quanto segue:
> 1) sì belle tette, ma non è che ho perso la brocca e non è che stia chiedendo il numero di telefono a Fantastica adesso. Insomma, un po' di tette le ho viste nella mia vita, la cosa non è che mi abbia sconvolto
> 2) ironica o non ironica. Mi chiedo in che modo una foto di tette può essere ironica o meno? Cioè, le tette sono tette. Se ci metteva un pupazzetto in mezzo era ironica?
> ...


Nemmeno io lo vedo.


----------



## Nicka (16 Maggio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Premesso che io sono per evitare qualsiasi forma di foto ...due dei miei capelli postate a suo tempo esclusivamente x effetto henne, poi le ho fatte immediatamente rimuovere dagli admin.
> E posto che cmq va benissimo che ognuno metta le foto che vuole, liberi di farlo...
> Alcune considerazioni...intanto la storia di biri era venuta in mente anche a me, ed ero contraria all'attacco che ha subito e lho difesa a suo tempo, per lo stesso motivo per cui ognuno anche oggi per me posta le foto che vuole e amen, il che non vuol dire per forza provocare (si può eccitare molto più con una spalla semiscoperta che con una patata a vista, a mio avviso, è soggettivo)
> E poi...SECONDO ME, se la foto di fantastica la postava Tebe (o qualsiasi altra utentessa "benvoluta") ci si faceva una risata e ci si cazzeggiava sopra. Visto che l'ha postata fantastica la musica è diversa.
> ...


Ma Traccia dai...c'è stata una carrellata di occhi truccati o meno, poi booom, le tette di Fantastica, tu fidati che pure se un'altra utente lo avesse fatto io avrei detto che a me non pareva opportuno.
Poi è vero, come dice Stark, che non è chissà che foto, che si vede di molto peggio e siamo tutti d'accordo.


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Concordo il gioco non era in questi termini chi l'ha portato in questi termini è lei


No.
Siete state voi.


----------



## Nicka (16 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Limite di molte non tuo
> E guarda che di ironico non c'era nulla


Minkia (con la k!) mi sento bacchettona...
Posterò il mio culo, tanto si può fare!


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> No.
> Siete state voi.


Non ho pubblicato tette dove le altre pubblicavano occhi
E soprattutto dopo averlo fatto non mi
Giustifico con "me lo ha chiesto Tebe".
E non uso Photoshop se non voglio un qualche modo apparire più figa di quello che sono
Se sono ironica me ne frego di apparire più figa
Altrimenti avrei pubblicato l'occhio truccato


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Minkia (con la k!) mi sento bacchettona...
> Posterò il mio culo, tanto si può fare!


Ma anche la patata. Però senza togliere i peli con Photoshop altrimenti non sei ironica
Ma va bene prendere per il culo ma ci deve essere un limite ed è stato superato da un pezzo


----------



## Nicka (16 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma anche la patata. Però senza togliere i peli con Photoshop altrimenti non sei ironica
> Ma va bene prendere per il culo ma ci deve essere un limite ed è stato superato da un pezzo


Allora prima vado dall'estetista e mi faccio fare i peli con la scritta Nicka, così si vede che sono io...


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2015)

Sono davvero senza parole.
L attacconche avete fatto a fantastica è disgustoso.
Davvero non me lo aspettavo.
Detto questo chiudo il 3d e Vi saluto.


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2015)

Ma prima...


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2015)

E quello non è cotone.
È solo un effetto ottico.


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2015)

Riaperta.
Ora mi faccio il secondo caffè e recensisco sta crema.


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2015)

*Siero  Abeille royale daily reparto di Guerlain*

É un gel siero, dalla profumazione molto delicata e fresca che appena si asciuga (velocemente) da anche un leggero effetto tensore. 
Lo sto provando di sera e al mattino noto decisamente che il contorno occhi é molto meglio dell altro occhio su cui non lo metto.
:carneval:
Le mie prove funzionano cosí. Per vedere l effetto faccio solo mezza faccia.
Non ho guardato l inci perché sono sicura di spaventarmi,  ma dopo una settimana di utilizzo devo dire che davvero valido.
Ripeto che non lo metto su tutta la faccia, ma solo su UN contorno occhi e la differenza é davvero visibile.
non ho idea di quanto costi, temo una fucilata, ma per quanto mi riguarda davvero valido.


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2015)

Questo il mio contorno occhi appena sveglia dopo aver usato il sier0, una gocccina, per una setttimana.
Se non mi gira la foto, quello trattato, guardando la foto, è l occhio sinistro.


----------



## ologramma (17 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Questo il mio contorno occhi appena sveglia dopo aver usato il sier0, una gocccina, per una setttimana.
> Se non mi gira la foto, quello trattato, guardando la foto, è l occhio sinistro.


si nota la differenza in meglio:up:


----------



## drusilla (17 Maggio 2015)

Cavolo! Si nota si nota


----------



## Fantastica (17 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Cavolo! Si nota si nota


Si nota tantissimo, ma io preferisco l'occhio non trattato in questo caso. È più ... mi viene da dire "espressivo", ecco.


----------



## Simy (17 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Questo il mio contorno occhi appena sveglia dopo aver usato il sier0, una gocccina, per una setttimana.
> Se non mi gira la foto, quello trattato, guardando la foto, è l occhio sinistro.


Io come contorno occhi e labbra sto utilizzando l'olio do jojoba puro. E devo dire che funziona benissimo 

Il sito che hai postato tu l'ho visto dalla mia estetica.  Ero tentata di prenderlo


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Io come contorno occhi e labbra sto utilizzando l'olio do jojoba puro. E devo dire che funziona benissimo
> 
> Il sito che hai postato tu l'ho visto dalla mia estetica.  Ero tentata di prenderlo


lo picchetti con le dita ?


----------



## Simy (17 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> lo picchetti con le dita ?


Sì.  Una goccia praticamente. ..fino ad assorbimento. 
Lo massaggio anche sulle labbra e sono sempre morbide e mai screpolate.


----------



## Simy (17 Maggio 2015)

questo


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Io come contorno occhi e labbra sto utilizzando l'olio do jojoba puro. E devo dire che funziona benissimo
> 
> Il sito che hai postato tu l'ho visto dalla mia estetica.  Ero tentata di prenderlo


Hai visto il prezzo?
Non ho avuto il coraggio di chiederlo.
L olio di jojoba lo metto spot.
Mi fa gonfiare gli occhi.


----------



## Simy (17 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Hai visto il prezzo?
> Non ho avuto il coraggio di chiederlo.
> L olio di jojoba lo metto spot.
> Mi fa gonfiare gli occhi.


Mi pare 50 euro in offerta. ...


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Cavolo! Si nota si nota


Ma infatti sono stupita pure io.
E l ho messo anche sulle palpebre sempre.
Promosso alla grande.
Sulla mia pelle almeno.
Consiglio sempre prima di fare acquisti incauti visto che costicchierá, di farsi dare un paio di campioncini e provarliho provato un altro contorno occhi di Chanel che...
Orrore!
Poi recensisco pure quello.


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Si nota tantissimo, ma io preferisco l'occhio non trattato in questo caso. È più ... mi viene da dire "espressivo", ecco.


A quasi 50 anni guerra totale alle rughe! L espressivitá si fotta!
Ho tempo per essere espressiva.


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2015)

ologramma ha detto:


> si nota la differenza in meglio:up:


Cafone.










:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Mi pare 50 euro in offerta. ...


.....mmmmm.....
Pensavo peggio.
Credo che lo comprerò.


----------



## Simy (17 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> .....mmmmm.....
> Pensavo peggio.
> Credo che lo comprerò.


Io continuo con il mio olio di jojoba. ..[emoji23]


----------



## Eliade (17 Maggio 2015)

Ok ci riprovo, sono stata ignorata col mascara e con il correttore, ora ci riprovo!
Zoccole ( senti da quale purpo:rotfl: ), ho da consigliarvi questo tonico viso Glenova:





Veramente ottimo! Senza siliconi, ma con brutti conservati...l'ho trovato in un negozio gestito dai cinesi, ma credo anche qualche negozio di detersivi e da happy casa lo potrebbe avere.
200 ml per la modica cifra di 1€, si un solo dannatissimo euro.

Domani vado a prendermi il latte detergente e 3 tipi di creme corpo. Ho già spulciato gli inci e non sono malvagi.


----------



## Simy (17 Maggio 2015)

Eli sei il mio mito.  Sappilo


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2015)

Io vi invidio. Provo una sanissima invidia. Non compro una crema viso da secoli. Ne ho una credo sia scaduta 
Uso le creme da corpo dell'erbolario quando mi ricordo.
Uso trucchi della kiko. Sempre stessi colori. 
Vi leggo sempre con interesse non riesco a starvi dietro ma ammiro la costanza. Brave


----------



## Simy (17 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io vi invidio. Provo una sanissima invidia. Non compro una crema viso da secoli. Ne ho una credo sia scaduta
> Uso le creme da corpo dell'erbolario quando mi ricordo.
> Uso trucchi della kiko. Sempre stessi colori.
> Vi leggo sempre con interesse non riesco a starvi dietro ma ammiro la costanza. Brave


Basta prendere l'abitudine... poi diventa tutto naturale.


----------



## Eliade (17 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Eli sei il mio mito.  Sappilo


Risparmio è il mio nome!!!! :carneval::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (17 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Basta prendere l'abitudine... poi diventa tutto naturale.


Più che naturale, diventi dipendente... :condom:


----------



## Eliade (17 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io vi invidio. Provo una sanissima invidia. Non compro una crema viso da secoli. Ne ho una credo sia scaduta
> Uso le creme da corpo dell'erbolario quando mi ricordo.
> Uso trucchi della kiko. Sempre stessi colori.
> Vi leggo sempre con interesse non riesco a starvi dietro ma ammiro la costanza. Brave


Nooooo, l'erbolario.....per tutti i fulmini e saette, qualcuno salvi questa farfallina!
Non mi piace molto la kiko, adoro solo le matite indelebili, si seccano presto e rimangono li...


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Basta prendere l'abitudine... poi diventa tutto naturale.


La mia è proprio pigrizia. Mi trucco in auto per non perdere tempo al mattino. Ovvero per non alzarmi 10 minuti prima. 
Faccio la doccia di corsa mi infilo i vestiti ed esco.


----------



## Simy (17 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> La mia è proprio pigrizia. Mi trucco in auto per non perdere tempo al mattino. Ovvero per non alzarmi 10 minuti prima.
> Faccio la doccia di corsa mi infilo i vestiti ed esco.


Ecco ... io non mi sono mai truccata in auto...Anzi spesso mando pure a cagare quelle che mi fanno perdere tempo ai semafori


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Nooooo, l'erbolario.....per tutti i fulmini e saette, qualcuno salvi questa farfallina!
> Non mi piace molto la kiko, adoro solo le matite indelebili, si seccano presto e rimangono li...


Io adoro l'erbolario. Anche i profumi sono gli unici che riesco ad usare. Ne ho due o tre fissi tra estate e inverno
Per lavoro mi regalano profumi di Armani chanel Dior. Fanno la felicità delle mie amiche o della signora che mi aiuta con le pulizie di casa.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Ecco ... io non mi sono mai truccata in auto...Anzi spesso mando pure a cagare quelle che mi fanno perdere tempo ai semafori


Io ho la certezza del quarto d'ora ferma dopo il casello.
Quando mi va bene e non c'è la coda mi trucco in ufficio
Poi ci sono anche i giorni che non mi va di truccarmi


----------



## Traccia (17 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> La mia è proprio pigrizia. Mi trucco in auto per non perdere tempo al mattino. Ovvero per non alzarmi 10 minuti prima.
> Faccio la doccia di corsa mi infilo i vestiti ed esco.





farfalla ha detto:


> Io vi invidio. Provo una sanissima invidia. Non compro una crema viso da secoli. Ne ho una credo sia scaduta
> Uso le creme da corpo dell'erbolario quando mi ricordo.
> Uso trucchi della kiko. Sempre stessi colori.
> Vi leggo sempre con interesse non riesco a starvi dietro ma ammiro la costanza. Brave


anche io!!!!!!!!
attenzione e costanza ZERO

anzi, ti dirò, le cose le compro pure, i soldi ce li butto, MA POI NON LE USO!!!!!!!
come quando mi iscrivevo in palestra senza andare

e si, mi trucco in macchina anche io quando il traffico lo consente , a casa esco sempre di corsa e in ritardo, già è tanto che mi "pettino"

seguo con attenzione e stima, curiosità tanta, ma gnapossofa a incremarmi e curarmi così per bene, soprattutto quotidianamente
che sia di me ciò che la forza di gravità e gli anni vogliono
apa:
amen


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> anche io!!!!!!!!
> attenzione e costanza ZERO
> 
> anzi, ti dirò, le cose le compro pure, i soldi ce li butto, MA POI NON LE USO!!!!!!!
> ...


Ahahah l'ultima frase l'ho pensata anch'io mentre scrivevo.


----------



## Eliade (17 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io adoro l'erbolario. Anche i profumi sono gli unici che riesco ad usare. Ne ho due o tre fissi tra estate e inverno
> Per lavoro mi regalano profumi di Armani chanel Dior. Fanno la felicità delle mie amiche o della signora che mi aiuta con le pulizie di casa.


Che invidiaaaa!!!!!


----------



## Simy (17 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ahahah l'ultima frase l'ho pensata anch'io mentre scrivevo.


Ahahahha siete tremende.


----------



## Eliade (17 Maggio 2015)

L'ultimo ombretto acquistato è stato questo: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 un celeste/turchese, mat. Non vedo l'ora di provarlo.... :mexican:


----------



## Eliade (17 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Ahahahha siete tremende.


Quoto!! :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (17 Maggio 2015)

E' possibile parlare anche di aggeggi per i capelli? Si? No? Forse? Vado lo stesso?:singleeye::nuke::idea::carneval:


----------



## Traccia (17 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ahahah l'ultima frase l'ho pensata anch'io mentre scrivevo.


ma infatti
sai che c'è?
che per la mia pigrizia esagerata meglio una ruga in più, un chilo in più, ecc,
che la rottura di palle tutte le sere, mattine, stare la a mettere prima crema x, poi y, poi trattamento z, poi trucco 1, poi passata di trucco2, poi matita 3 ecc ecc ecc
sono troppo pigra

per carità
vorrei i benefici mica che no, però senza starci a perdere tempo e fatica (vedi palestra che mai andata)
il che è impossibile

quindi amen e sticazzi


----------



## Traccia (17 Maggio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> E' possibile parlare anche di aggeggi per i capelli? Si? No? Forse? Vado lo stesso?:singleeye::nuke::idea::carneval:


:up::up::up::up:
vediamo


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> View attachment 10280 questo


Grazie :up:


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Io continuo con il mio olio di jojoba. ..[emoji23]


....
Con vent anni in meno ci credo.
Ne riparliamo quando arrivi agli anta e lui superi.
:incazzato:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Ahahahha siete tremende.


Ma no guarda che io sono seria.
Sicuramente pagherò in qualche modo questa pigrizia. Il problema che anche se ci penso non mi viene la voglia di farlo. 
Ho una collega che è costantemente perfetta. Mai un capello fuori posto trucco perfetto abbiagkiamento studiatissimo ecc ecc
Occhi sempre puntati su di lei. Io la guardo e penso " minchia che fatica dover sempre essere così".


----------



## Nicka (17 Maggio 2015)

Peste mi colga quando un giorno, alzandomi dal letto, io decidessi di truccarmi!! Significa che la fine è vicina...

Ogni tanto provo con delle creme, mi ci applico qualche giorno poi le dimentico clamorosamente...


----------



## Spot (17 Maggio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> ma infatti
> sai che c'è?
> che per la mia pigrizia esagerata meglio una ruga in più, un chilo in più, ecc,
> che la rottura di palle tutte le sere, mattine, stare la a mettere prima crema x, poi y, poi trattamento z, poi trucco 1, poi passata di trucco2, poi matita 3 ecc ecc ecc
> ...


Quoto. Non ce l'ho mai fatta, non ce la posso fare, non ce la farò mai.


----------



## Simy (17 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....
> Con vent anni in meno ci credo.
> Ne riparliamo quando arrivi agli anta e lui superi.
> :incazzato:


Me ne preoccupero' a tempo debito [emoji16]


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> E' possibile parlare anche di aggeggi per i capelli? Si? No? Forse? Vado lo stesso?:singleeye::nuke::idea::carneval:


Si si questi mi interessano. Arriva l'estate e non tollero i capelli lunghi


----------



## Eliade (17 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma no guarda che io sono seria.
> Sicuramente pagherò in qualche modo questa pigrizia. Il problema che anche se ci penso non mi viene la voglia di farlo.
> Ho una collega che è costantemente perfetta. Mai un capello fuori posto trucco perfetto abbiagkiamento studiatissimo ecc ecc
> Occhi sempre puntati su di lei. Io la guardo e penso " minchia che fatica dover sempre essere così".


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (17 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si si questi mi interessano. *Arriva l'estate e non tollero i capelli lunghi*


Hai visto la mia soluzione totale e finale per i capelli lunghi...


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Peste mi colga quando un giorno, alzandomi dal letto, io decidessi di truccarmi!! Significa che la fine è vicina...
> 
> Ogni tanto provo con delle creme, mi ci applico qualche giorno poi le dimentico clamorosamente...


Idem per gli integratori alimentari. Pastiglie naturali per la tachicardia o per il colesterolo. Costante per due gg poi inizio a saltare e buonanotte.
Questo è OT però


----------



## Simy (17 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma no guarda che io sono seria.
> Sicuramente pagherò in qualche modo questa pigrizia. Il problema che anche se ci penso non mi viene la voglia di farlo.
> Ho una collega che è costantemente perfetta. Mai un capello fuori posto trucco perfetto abbiagkiamento studiatissimo ecc ecc
> Occhi sempre puntati su di lei. Io la guardo e penso " minchia che fatica dover sempre essere così".


Sì ma tra il niente e l'esagerazione ci sono una marea di sfumature eh.


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> L'ultimo ombretto acquistato è stato questo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poi devi postare coke sta sull occhio.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Hai visto la mia soluzione totale e finale per i capelli lunghi...


Non posso tagliarli. Ne ho persi molti per un problema dermatologico e la lunghezza nasconde. E poi ho faticato così tanto a farli crescere che tagliarli proprio no


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io vi invidio. Provo una sanissima invidia. Non compro una crema viso da secoli. Ne ho una credo sia scaduta
> Uso le creme da corpo dell'erbolario quando mi ricordo.
> Uso trucchi della kiko. Sempre stessi colori.
> Vi leggo sempre con interesse non riesco a starvi dietro ma ammiro la costanza. Brave


Pure io uso Kiko   Mi ci  trovo bene, non uso ne' crema da giorno ne' da notte ma avevo trovato una Cremina della Kiko che stesa sul viso prima del trucco faceva miracoli, poi non l'ho più ritrovata  mentre creme per contorno occhi e per tenere morbide le labbra le uso volentieri


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Sì ma tra il niente e l'esagerazione ci sono una marea di sfumature eh.


Certo. Infatti tu che mi conosci sai che se voglio mi metto giù bene ma voglio sentirmi libera anche di uscire struccata e con un paio di jeans e scarpe da tennis ogni tanto.
Diverso è il discorso di creme ecc ecc li proprio non ce la faccio


----------



## Nicka (17 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non posso tagliarli. Ne ho persi molti per un problema dermatologico e la lunghezza nasconde. E poi ho faticato così tanto a farli crescere che tagliarli proprio no


Ahia...allora ok, capisco.
A me è successo a seguito di un intervento. I capelli cadevano a ciocche...
Per fortuna poi mi sono ripresa, ma lo capisco...

Comunque curiosa anche io degli accessori...


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ahia...allora ok, capisco.
> A me è successo a seguito di un intervento. I capelli cadevano a ciocche...
> Per fortuna poi mi sono ripresa, ma lo capisco...
> 
> Comunque curiosa anche io degli accessori...


Alopecia da stress. Fortunatamente non a chiazze. Ora in netto miglioramento


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma no guarda che io sono seria.
> Sicuramente pagherò in qualche modo questa pigrizia. Il problema che anche se ci penso non mi viene la voglia di farlo.
> Ho una collega che è costantemente perfetta. Mai un capello fuori posto trucco perfetto abbiagkiamento studiatissimo ecc ecc
> Occhi sempre puntati su di lei. Io la guardo e penso " minchia che fatica dover sempre essere così".


Minchia veramente.
Ná schiavitù cosí.
Ho un amica che tutti i santi giorni si alza prima del marito e va a dormire dopo perché non vuole farsi vedere struccata.
Nemmeno io l ho mai vista senza trucco.
Cioè.
Curati.


----------



## Simy (17 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo. Infatti tu che mi conosci sai che se voglio mi metto giù bene ma voglio sentirmi libera anche di uscire struccata e con un paio di jeans e scarpe da tennis ogni tanto.
> Diverso è il discorso di creme ecc ecc li proprio non ce la faccio


Ovviamente si. Pure io passo dal tacco 10 alla tuta e senza trucco senza problemi. 

Però mi piace coccolarmi dopo un bagno caldo o dopo una giornata pesante. ..e le crimine fanno parte dei miei momenti relax. 

Alla crema viso non rinuncio manco morta. Ho la pelle molto delicata e se non la idrato e proteggo succede un casino [emoji23]


----------



## Eliade (17 Maggio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up:
> vediamo





farfalla ha detto:


> Si si questi mi interessano. Arriva l'estate e non tollero i capelli lunghi


Allurrrr, io sono fissata con i abbelliimenti e attrezzi per capelli (li ho lunghi e ricci). Ho scoperto che sul sito aliexpress ce ne sono una marea di cose carine. Volevo consigliarvi una cosa del genere:






E' praticamente, una spirale a due fili. Fai una specie ti chignon, raggruppando tutti i capelli oppure lasciandone una parte cadenti, metti l'attrezzo alla base dell'attaccatura (facendo in modo che prenda bene la chiusura della pettinatura) e avviti. I capelli si tirano e s'incastrano nell'avvitatura. :up:
Ragazzi è fantastica!
Ne ho ordinate altre 10...hihihiihhiihihihihih


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si si questi mi interessano. Arriva l'estate e non tollero i capelli lunghi


Io li raccolgo a mo' di chignon con qualche ricciolo che indisciplinatamente e inevitabilmente  cade qua e la, non sopporto sentire caldo sul collo in estate


----------



## Simy (17 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Minchia veramente.
> Ná schiavitù cosí.
> Ho un amica che tutti i santi giorni si alza prima del marito e va a dormire dopo perché non vuole farsi vedere struccata.
> Nemmeno io l ho mai vista senza trucco.
> ...


No vabbe questa sta male


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Ovviamente si. Pure io passo dal tacco 10 alla tuta e senza trucco senza problemi.
> 
> Però mi piace coccolarmi dopo un bagno caldo o dopo una giornata pesante. ..e le crimine fanno parte dei miei momenti relax.
> 
> Alla crema viso non rinuncio manco morta. Ho la pelle molto delicata e se non la idrato e proteggo succede un casino [emoji23]


Allora fai benissimo 
Io mi rilasso sul divano giocando a candy crash


----------



## Simy (17 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Allora fai benissimo
> Io mi rilasso sul divano giocando a candy crash


Io con Candy crash ci ho litigato  ...sono bloccata ad un livello che non riesco a superare [emoji35]


----------



## Eliade (17 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Poi devi postare coke sta sull occhio.


Yesssss, in questi gironi il tempo faceva schifo qui, non me la sono sentita di mettere un colore così estivo.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Io con Candy crash ci ho litigato  ...sono bloccata ad un livello che non riesco a superare [emoji35]


463.
Sono stata ferma un mese a un livello. Da lanciare il cellulare dalla finestra per la rabbia


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Maggio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Allurrrr, io sono fissata con i abbelliimenti e attrezzi per capelli (li ho lunghi e ricci). Ho scoperto che sul sito aliexpress ce ne sono una marea di cose carine. Volevo consigliarvi una cosa del genere:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ecco qualcosa che potrebbe essermi utile :up:


----------



## Eliade (17 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Sì ma tra il niente e l'esagerazione ci sono una marea di sfumature eh.


Idem, non mi trucco sempre, devo sentire il piacere di farlo altrimenti amene arrivederci. :up:


----------



## Simy (17 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> 463.
> Sono stata ferma un mese a un livello. Da lanciare il cellulare dalla finestra per la rabbia


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] no vabbe io sto tipo al 98 ni pare... ci gioco talmente poco


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2015)

*Contorno occhi Chanel "Le lif"*

Una porcata pazzesca per me.
Provato per una settimana ma...terrore e delirio.
Mi ha aumentato le rughe contorno, seccando la pelle e il mattino dopo lo sentivo ancora.
Occhi impastati e...
Terribile.
Anche di questo non ho guardato l inci, la consistenza non è male e nemmeno il profumo ma su di me una pesantezza assoluta.
Bocciato su tutta la linea.


----------



## Simy (17 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Una porcata pazzesca per me.
> Provato per una settimana ma...terrore e delirio.
> Mi ha aumentato le rughe contorno, seccando la pelle e il mattino dopo lo sentivo ancora.
> Occhi impastati e...
> ...


A me di Chanel a parte il profumo non piace nulla


----------



## Traccia (17 Maggio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Allurrrr, io sono fissata con i abbelliimenti e attrezzi per capelli (li ho lunghi e ricci). Ho scoperto che sul sito aliexpress ce ne sono una marea di cose carine. Volevo consigliarvi una cosa del genere:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io non ho capito niente
ma l'effetto finale quale sarebbe quindi?


----------



## Eliade (17 Maggio 2015)

Altro consiglio:






Serve per fare la treccia precisa, anche da sola. Ce l'ho ma ancora non l'ho provato. E' fatto di gomma molto malleabile....


----------



## Eliade (17 Maggio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> io non ho capito niente
> ma l'effetto finale quale sarebbe quindi?


Esempi:





Praticamente al posto delle forcine, usi una di queste.


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2015)

*Crema viso  lifting BotaniKa*

Questa mi piace molto.
Inci buono, leggera forse troppo. Si assorbe subito e non unhe nemmeno sotto il sol leone. Io aggiungo una goccina di olio di argan o jojoba e diventa perfetta.
Si compra al super mercato MD o LD e la trovo a nemmeno tre euro.
La uso anche come doposole e sotto il trucco.
Promossa alla grande.
Unica nota negativa.
Il profumo. Sa leggermente di anti zanzare ma grazie al cielo svanisce presto.
Della stessa linea ce ne sono altre ma sono piene di siliconi e quindi manco le prendo in considerazione.
Se trovate questa, della stessa linea ce n è un altra che sembra uguale ma è una schifezza, prendetela.


----------



## Nicka (17 Maggio 2015)

Rivoglio i capelli lunghi solo per provare quella roba, che tanto non riesco mai a usare...


----------



## Traccia (17 Maggio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Esempi:
> 
> View attachment 10282
> 
> ...


carino!!
ma è facile usarlo?!?
a prova di spastiche?
o ci vuole una certa manualità?

per me sarebbe comodo per il mare...
io giro in mollettone in vacanza :racchia: 
o coda bassa se li ho sporchi, insomma, mi facepalmo da sola, lo so!!! :facepalm:


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> A me di Chanel a parte il profumo non piace nulla


Concordo infatti.
Sto provando un po di campioncini ma una roba terrorifica.
Ora Vi faccio vedere un fondotinta che non mi dispiace.
Non ho ancora deciso bene, visto che i fondo non li amo ma...
Vi faccio vedere l effetto su metà faccia.
Credo sia un guerlain.


----------



## Eliade (17 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Concordo infatti.
> Sto provando un po di campioncini ma una roba terrorifica.
> Ora Vi faccio vedere un fondotinta che non mi dispiace.
> Non ho ancora deciso bene, visto che i fondo non li amo ma...
> ...








Questo sarà il mio fondotinta per l'estate, l'ho provato sulla mano...colora e al tatto non si sente la differenza con la parte non colorata.


----------



## Eliade (17 Maggio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> carino!!
> ma è facile usarlo?!?
> a prova di spastiche?
> o ci vuole una certa manualità?
> ...


Io lo trovo abbastanza facile da usare, ovvio un po' di manualità ci vuole, anche perché non riesci mica a vedere quello che stai facendo dietro la capoccia. :carneval:


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Questo sarà il mio fondotinta per l'estate, l'ho provato sulla mano...colora e al tatto non si sente la differenza con la parte non colorata.


I siliconi dove sono?
E quali sono?


----------



## Eliade (17 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> I siliconi dove sono?
> E quali sono?


Ti odio!
Per rispondere alla tua domanda ho dovuto cercare l'inci.
Ritiro l'intenzione di acquistarlo...non ce la posso fare.
Quel fondotinta è praticamente *SOLO* silicone e colorante. 
l'inci qui: http://www.sunnymakeup.it/2015/02/loreal-cofanetto-nude-magique-swatches.html


----------



## Fantastica (17 Maggio 2015)

Siccome credo poco all'efficacia delle creme, pur amandole, vi propongo la ginnastica facciale, che fa lavorare i muscoli che sostengono la pelle della faccia.

Trovate un sacco di esercizi qui:

http://www.selflifting.it/video/


----------



## Simy (17 Maggio 2015)

Io quel fondotinta lo adoro


----------



## Eliade (17 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Io quel fondotinta lo adoro


Quale?


----------



## free (17 Maggio 2015)

io usavo il Fillast serum, mi trovavo benissimo ma poi mi hanno detto che non va bene:singleeye:

ecco i componenti: 
http://www.farmajet.it/20473_FILLAS...-X-2-ML.aspx?gclid=COmawLfyyMUCFSEXwwodkwYAuA

sentenza?


----------



## disincantata (17 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io vi invidio. Provo una sanissima invidia. Non compro una crema viso da secoli. Ne ho una credo sia scaduta
> Uso le creme da corpo dell'erbolario quando mi ricordo.
> Uso trucchi della kiko. Sempre stessi colori.
> Vi leggo sempre con interesse non riesco a starvi dietro ma ammiro la costanza. Brave



Io una crema idratante la devo mettere o la pelle la sento proprio tesa.  In genere oil  of olaz,  ho provato creme costose e non vedo differenze.  Poi quando mi ricordo alla sera latte detergente tonico e crema notte Anti rughe.  MI  dura mesi perche' spesso la dimentico.


----------



## free (17 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Siccome credo poco all'efficacia delle creme, pur amandole, vi propongo la ginnastica facciale, che fa lavorare i muscoli che sostengono la pelle della faccia.
> 
> Trovate un sacco di esercizi qui:
> 
> http://www.selflifting.it/video/


credevo che tu facessi la ginnastica per le tette


----------



## Fantastica (17 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> credevo che tu facessi la ginnastica per le tette


Beh, anche  La prima regola è MAI senza reggiseno (e che il costume da bagno eventuale sia simile a un reggiseno -anche se costa un botto- ) e che il reggiseno sostenga proprio (anche quelli costano un botto, sigh); la seconda regola è camminare e stare in piedi sempre tenendo postura aperta (cioè a spalle aperte) e diritta, con gli addominali leggermente tesi.


----------



## Eratò (17 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Siccome credo poco all'efficacia delle creme, pur amandole, vi propongo la ginnastica facciale, che fa lavorare i muscoli che sostengono la pelle della faccia.
> 
> Trovate un sacco di esercizi qui:
> 
> http://www.selflifting.it/video/


Quelle della Lierac son favolose....i sieri poi...danno luminosità e tono.


----------



## Eratò (17 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Beh, anche  La prima regola è MAI senza reggiseno (e che il costume da bagno eventuale sia simile a un reggiseno -anche se costa un botto- ) e che il reggiseno sostenga proprio (anche quelli costano un botto, sigh); la seconda regola è camminare e stare in piedi sempre tenendo postura aperta (cioè a spalle aperte) e diritta, con gli addominali leggermente tesi.


Ma dormi col reggiseno?Complimenti comunque...mi ci è voluta un ora a trovare la foto ma bel seno.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Maggio 2015)

... Il problema è che a correre in discesa si prende la ruzzola. Poi é difficile fermarsi per alcuni.


----------



## zadig (17 Maggio 2015)

ma quando ricominciate a postare tette?


----------



## free (17 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... Il problema è che a correre in discesa si prende la ruzzola. Poi é difficile fermarsi per alcuni.



bella metafora tuttavia la fanta correva col reggiseno indosso


----------



## Eratò (17 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ma quando ricominciate a postare tette?


Dopo la mastoplastica addittiva:rotfl:....almeno io


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ma quando ricominciate a postare tette?


Non ti è arrivata copia in mp?
Strano


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ti odio!
> Per rispondere alla tua domanda ho dovuto cercare l'inci.
> Ritiro l'intenzione di acquistarlo...non ce la posso fare.
> Quel fondotinta è praticamente *SOLO* silicone e colorante.
> l'inci qui: http://www.sunnymakeup.it/2015/02/loreal-cofanetto-nude-magique-swatches.html


Immaginavo dalla descrizione che ne avevi fatto. 

Ti ho risparmiato un acquisto ciofeca,  perché sai bene che la finta leggerezza dei silicone poi ti rende unta e bisunta, con la pelle skifidor e piena di punti neri.
:carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> bella metafora tuttavia la fanta correva col reggiseno indosso



Non è mica il reggiseno il problema. Carino peraltro. Adoro il Sangallo.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> va bè la provocazione la sfida, il vedere se tebe rilanciava non so come spiegarlo, a volte per sfida si fanno cose che se ci si pensa meglio e si ragiona si eviterebbero, ma si è presi dal momento, poi è un attimo fare una foto e caricarla


Con tutta la simpatia quella ha 50 anni non 16.


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> io usavo il Fillast serum, mi trovavo benissimo ma poi mi hanno detto che non va bene:singleeye:
> 
> ecco i componenti:
> http://www.farmajet.it/20473_FILLAS...-X-2-ML.aspx?gclid=COmawLfyyMUCFSEXwwodkwYAuA
> ...


Dopo aver letto dimenthicone ho avuto un mancamento. 
Ho continuato e ho letto acrilati. 
A quel punto ho smesso.
il "problema" é che ora ti sembra buono, ma i danni si vedono dopo anni.
Le rughe le devi "curare" prima che arrivino, non dopo.
La prevenzione é alla base di tutto.

fonte.
la faccia di Tebe
:carneval:


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma dormi col reggiseno?Complimenti comunque...mi ci è voluta un ora a trovare la foto ma bel seno.


E del mio non dici un  cazzo?
:blank:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> A 15 anni. Dopo se fai cose che non
> Vuoi per sfida sei un coglione.


Non ti ho copiato è proprio ammore


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2015)

Ora mi faccio la tinta.
Ho deciso di farla bicolore. Base piú scura e il resto rosso fiammeggiante.
Provo.
Tenete le dita incrociate.
Sono un po inquieta devo ammettere.


----------



## ologramma (17 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> .....mmmmm.....
> Pensavo peggio.
> Credo che lo comprerò.


Quando ce vo ce vo :up:


----------



## Spot (17 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ora mi faccio la tinta.
> Ho deciso di farla bicolore. Base piú scura e il resto rosso fiammeggiante.
> Provo.
> Tenete le dita incrociate.
> Sono un po inquieta devo ammettere.


Azz!!
Tienici aggiornate sul risultato:up:


----------



## Fantastica (17 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> bella metafora tuttavia la fanta correva col reggiseno indosso


Somigliano più a delle armature che a dei reggiseni
Da ragazzina avevo la quarta già a 13 anni. Ho sofferto un casino, anche perché allora non c'erano mica i bei reggiseno-armatura di oggi, ma delle cose orrende (color carne) che mia madre (santa donna, che si imponeva, la ringrazierò sempre) mi costringeva a indossare.
Negli anni Ottanta finalmente le aziende di lingerie hanno cominciato a proporre cose decenti. E oggi è una pacchia (costosa, però)...


----------



## Spot (17 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Somigliano più a delle armature che a dei reggiseni
> Da ragazzina avevo la quarta già a 13 anni. Ho sofferto un casino, anche perché allora non c'erano mica i bei reggiseno-armatura di oggi, ma delle cose orrende (color carne) che mia madre (santa donna, che si imponeva, la ringrazierò sempre) mi costringeva a indossare.
> Negli anni Ottanta finalmente le aziende di lingerie hanno cominciato a proporre cose decenti. E oggi è una pacchia (*costosa, però*)...


Ma ti riferisci a quelli sportivi? Perchè la decathlon ne ha di soddisfacenti a prezzi ragionevoli.
Per quando riguarda gli altri, Yamamay e lovable non sono male, per i modelli base. E molto accessibili (soprattutto in periodo di saldi).

Poi l'anno scorso ho scoperto lo strapless della mia vita. Le tiene "ferme" alla grande ed è Laggioia. :inlove:


----------



## Fantastica (17 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> E del mio non dici un  cazzo?
> :blank:


Te lo dico io, anche se non conta una cicca il mio parere: tu sei sexy da morire. Ne deriva che anche le tue microtette e il tuo decolleté siano da sballo.

Attendiamo i risultati del test colore che ti starà benissimo, anche se da quel che ho capito non stai virando verso quello che piaceva a me.


----------



## Fantastica (17 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ma ti riferisci a quelli sportivi? Perchè la decathlon ne ha di soddisfacenti a prezzi ragionevoli.
> Per quando riguarda gli altri, Yamamay e lovable non sono male, per i modelli base. E molto accessibili (soprattutto in periodo di saldi).


Andrò a dare un'occhiata! Grazie della dritta. Il problema infatti è il reggiseno da tutti i giorni. Ho trovato questa marca, ultimamente

http://en.simone-perele.com/#!lingerie_creations

Il modello Andora, molto semplice, va benissimo. 

Se vi piace la lingerie, in generale, a Parigi costa meno che in Italia, anche un 30% in meno. A La Fayette c'è un intero piano solo di lingerie. Io ci posos passare anche un pomeriggio


----------



## Minerva (17 Maggio 2015)

Stai facendo la bitinta che ho io.ammazza quanto stai racchia la mattina ,tebe, fotoscioppati per carità


----------



## Eratò (17 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> E del mio non dici un  cazzo?
> :blank:


Il tuo è meraviglioso Tebina e mi identifico con te...:up:


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> Stai facendo la bitinta che ho io.ammazza quanto stai racchia la mattina ,tebe, fotoscioppati per carità


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
ODDIO MUORO!!!





No, un attimo.
Mi sto facendo la bitinta uguale a te?



Porca troia.
Minerva, esci dal mio corpo!


----------



## Spot (17 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Andrò a dare un'occhiata! Grazie della dritta. Il problema infatti è il reggiseno da tutti i giorni. Ho trovato questa marca, ultimamente
> 
> http://en.simone-perele.com/#!lingerie_creations
> 
> ...


Visto :up:
Molto bello in effetti. Semplice e adorabile. Poi darò un'occhiata più approfondita a tutta la collezione.


Io solitamente amo avere un gran numero di reggiseni e cambiarli spesso, quindi la caccia all'occasione per me è d'obbligo
Un po' più complicato quando si tratta di altri tipi di lingerie (ad esempio io amo corpetti et similia, ma per quelli ci vuole più pazienza e portafogli)


----------



## Minerva (17 Maggio 2015)

Una foto che voglio fare è con il prezzemolo in mezzo ai denti, ancora più tamarra il rossetto


----------



## Eratò (17 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> Una foto che voglio fare è con il prezzemolo in mezzo ai denti, ancora più tamarra il rossetto


Io ho quella con la nutella sui denti...molto seducente:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2015)

Fra 10 minuti sciacquo e poi asciugo e poi posto.



Temo di aver fatto un casino.
:scared:


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> Una foto che voglio fare è con il prezzemolo in mezzo ai denti, ancora più tamarra il rossetto


Invece di parlare.
Agisci.


----------



## Minerva (17 Maggio 2015)

Ora sto lavorando a biella, no possible.un sonoro con ruttino?


----------



## Minerva (17 Maggio 2015)

Scoreggina improvvida ma consapevole?


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> Scoreggina improvvida ma consapevole?



Col sonoro o silenziosa?


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> Scoreggina improvvida ma consapevole?


Le mie preferite, lo sai.:inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Minerva (17 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Col sonoro o silenziosa?


silenziosa come la comunico? Petino atarassico?che storia.


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Col sonoro o silenziosa?


Ma Sbri, con il sonoro!
A meno che non faccia un video che se le incendia come fa di solito quando é a letto con il marito!


----------



## Fantastica (17 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> Stai facendo la bitinta che ho io.ammazza quanto stai racchia la mattina ,tebe, fotoscioppati per carità


Una mia amica lo chiama "rosso menopausa". Si addice alle tardone. Lo proverò anche io.


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2015)

L ora della verità si avvicina.
Ora sciacquo il balsamo e poi asciugo.
Speriamo in bene.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> silenziosa come la comunico? Petino atarassico?che storia.



Filmando gli astanti. Ovvio.


----------



## Minerva (17 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma Sbri, con il sonoro!
> A meno che non faccia un video che se le incendia come fa di solito quando é a letto con il marito!


mi è andato un tuc di traverso


----------



## ivanl (17 Maggio 2015)

Tebe, mi consigli un antirughe per la moglie? ha la tua eta', se ho ben compreso, ne dimostra una decina di meno ma ora si stanno approfondendo le due rughe che vanno dal naso ai lati della bocca e stanno aumentando le zampe di gallina sia quelle di fianco all'occhio (quelle che vengono quando sorridi) che quelle appena sotto verso gli zigomi. Nel suo armadietto vedo crema giorno antirughe Olaz e siero levigante stessa marca si chiamano "7 in one" mi pare
Grazie


----------



## Fantastica (17 Maggio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Tebe, mi consigli un antirughe per la moglie? ha la tua eta', se ho ben compreso, ne dimostra una decina di meno ma ora si stanno approfondendo le due rughe che vanno dal naso ai lati della bocca e stanno aumentando le zampe di gallina sia quelle di fianco all'occhio (quelle che vengono quando sorridi) che quelle appena sotto verso gli zigomi. Nel suo armadietto vedo crema giorno antirughe Olaz e siero levigante stessa marca si chiamano "7 in one" mi pare
> Grazie


Mossa della mummia e va tutto a posto: cinque minuti al giorno di mummia. Vedi qui: http://www.selflifting.it/video/


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Tebe, mi consigli un antirughe per la moglie? ha la tua eta', se ho ben compreso, ne dimostra una decina di meno ma ora si stanno approfondendo le due rughe che vanno dal naso ai lati della bocca e stanno aumentando le zampe di gallina sia quelle di fianco all'occhio (quelle che vengono quando sorridi) che quelle appena sotto verso gli zigomi. Nel suo armadietto vedo crema giorno antirughe Olaz e siero levigante stessa marca si chiamano "7 in one" mi pare
> Grazie


La marca che usa è petrolio. Siliconi e acqua fresca.
Oltre a non farr una mazza soffoca pire la pelle.
Il siero poi, usalo per oliare le porte.
Basta che dia un occhiata all inci e cercare tre minuti in rete per rendersene conto.
Na schifezza difficile da credere.
Comprale della vitamina c, o meglio polvere di acido ascorbico in farmacia, è tipo polvere, e dille di scioglierne la punta di un cucchiaino innna crema che usa, alla sera.
La vit c è un potentissimo antirughe. Io lo uso da anni.
Poi che si prenda dell olio di argan o jojoba, da mettere unangoccia anche loro nella crema.
Qualche pagina indietro ho scritto che uso una crema antirughe della botanika, una marca di LD o MD, che costa meno di tre euro ma mooooolto meglio di molte creme blasonate.
Ti posto la foto. 
Poi ho usato con estrema soddisfazione un siero di guerlain che costicchia ma ènfotonico.
Di questo non ho guardato l inci ma funziona.
Per le rughe naso labiali non c è nulla da fare.
Solo le iniezioni di acido ialuronico.
Io le ho fatte e sono rimasta iper soddisfatta.
Ora ti posto i due prodotti.
Una cosal olio di argan e quello di jojoba, guardate sempre l inci.
Deve essere solo olio.
All auchan ne hanno di ottimi e puri.


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2015)

Ecco.


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2015)

Quella di guerlain in n la trovò.
Cerca indieteo che la trovi.
Pure con il risultato.


----------



## drusilla (17 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Andrò a dare un'occhiata! Grazie della dritta. Il problema infatti è il reggiseno da tutti i giorni. Ho trovato questa marca, ultimamente
> 
> http://en.simone-perele.com/#!lingerie_creations
> 
> ...


Una mia amica con molto seno giura sui reggiseni della Chantelle


----------



## Fantastica (17 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Una mia amica con molto seno giura sui reggiseni della Chantelle


E ha ragione.:up:


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2015)

Il rosso che mi è venuto.


----------



## Fantastica (17 Maggio 2015)

Beh, beh.... spero che le paure ti siano passate!


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Una mia amica con molto seno giura sui reggiseni della Chantelle


Anche io li usavo e anche Barbara (marca francese). 
Poi con la riduzione sono passata a Lovable e mi trovo benissimo


----------



## zadig (17 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il rosso che mi è venuto.


mmm... che bello, del pelo pubico!


----------



## Spot (17 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il rosso che mi è venuto.


Azz, mica male.

Ci sta una mia amica che è fissata con l'hennè.
Carino, colorazione molto naturale e luminosa (almeno su di lei).
Però ho letto che una volta usato quello altri tipi di tinte non prendono neanche a pregarle. Inoltre alla lunga può seccare il capello.

Mh. 
Boh. Sono restia.


----------



## Eliade (17 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il rosso che mi è venuto.


Bellissimo!!!! E che ricci, a me non sono così vivi...  Dopo qualche ora si afflosciano, devo tagliare un po' i capelli, altrimenti non reggono.


----------



## Spot (17 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Una mia amica con molto seno giura sui reggiseni della Chantelle


Ottimi, vero. Anche i Triumph.


----------



## Simy (17 Maggio 2015)

Tebe molto bello il colore!


----------



## Simy (17 Maggio 2015)




----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2015)

Non é venuto male il rosso, ma volevo la base piú scura. 
Faccio passare una settimana e la ripasso.


----------



## Traccia (18 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ora mi faccio la tinta.
> Ho deciso di farla bicolore. Base piú scura e il resto rosso fiammeggiante.
> Provo.
> Tenete le dita incrociate.
> Sono un po inquieta devo ammettere.


BELLISSIMO IL ROSSO che ti è venuto!
Rossa TUTTA LA VITA.



Fantastica ha detto:


> Andrò a dare un'occhiata! Grazie della dritta. Il problema infatti è il reggiseno da tutti i giorni. Ho trovato questa marca, ultimamente
> 
> http://en.simone-perele.com/#!lingerie_creations
> 
> ...


e comunque...complimenti per le tette.
Fra un mese andrò a Parigi, seguirò il tuo consiglio ed andrò a La Fayette, ma sto 30% in meno, a quanto ammonterebbe quindi, su per giù?
perchè manco a dirlo, di intimo ci capisco ZERO.
Vado di marca intimissimi e amen
Tanto ho una semplicissima terza, e mi stanno bene quelli.
Per cui alla fine non ci spendo tantissimo.
Questi che dici tu di Parigi a quanto ammontano? Perchè se devo accendere un mutuo allora manco ci vado...


----------



## free (18 Maggio 2015)

bel colore Tebe, mi sono persa è non so se hai usato l'hennè o una tinta

ne approfitto per scrivere la mia ricettina all'hennè neutro (la cassia), che non colora ma ha proprietà benefiche: hennè neutro, yogurt bianco, succo di limone, da tenere in testa circa un'ora


----------



## free (18 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non è mica il reggiseno il problema. Carino peraltro. Adoro il Sangallo.



qual è il problema? mettere una foto in reggiseno?


----------



## Tebe (18 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> bel colore Tebe, mi sono persa è non so se hai usato l'hennè o una tinta
> 
> ne approfitto per scrivere la mia ricettina all'hennè neutro (la cassia), che non colora ma ha proprietà benefiche: hennè neutro, yogurt bianco, succo di limone, da tenere in testa circa un'ora


È proprio una tinta, quelle professionali.
L hennè non vs bene per me, già a venti anni ero con molti capelli bianchi  e quindi improponibile.


----------



## free (18 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> È proprio una tinta, quelle professionali.
> L hennè non vs bene per me, già a venti anni ero con molti capelli bianchi  e quindi improponibile.


già, a quanto pare i capelli bianchi diventano arancioni con l'hennè:singleeye:

io non ho mai fatto nemmeno quello rosso, perchè partendo dal castano chiaro mi hanno detto che diventerei color carota, più o meno


----------



## danny (18 Maggio 2015)

E' questo il thread delle tette?
E' da ieri che non ne vedo qualche decina... 
moh vado alla ricerca delle foto...


----------



## danny (18 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Io voto per il lasciarla lì, ci mancherebbe.
> Ma qualcuno qui mi viene a dire che un bel seno, visto da quell'angolazione, non è provocatorio gli rido in faccia e inizio a chiedermi in che cesso ha buttato la sua libido.



Ammazza se sei messo male...
A me ce vuole di più e parecchio di più per provocarmi.
Ma neanche la ricerca anatomica su Google Immagini funziona più, le tette ce le hanno tutte.
Mi ci vuole che mi saltano proprio addosso. Contatto fisico diretto.
Se una dice "Voglio trombare con te" al limite se ne può parlare.
Con ste foto ritoccate che tra l'altro non si vede proprio niente mi son proprio rotto il cazzo.
Che noia.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ammazza se sei messo male...
> A me ce vuole di più e parecchio di più per provocarmi.
> Ma neanche la ricerca anatomica su Google Immagini funziona più.
> Mi ci vuole che mi saltano proprio addosso. Contatto fisico diretto.
> ...


Vai a ubriacarti, coglione. Manco capace di sfogarti. Porca puttana.


----------



## georgemary (18 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ammazza se sei messo male...
> A me ce vuole di più e parecchio di più per provocarmi.
> Ma neanche la ricerca anatomica su Google Immagini funziona più, le tette ce le hanno tutte.
> Mi ci vuole che mi saltano proprio addosso. Contatto fisico diretto.
> ...


 cioè non capisco questo casino scaturito da questa foto, a me non sembra cosi provocatoria, condivido traccia.


----------



## banshee (18 Maggio 2015)

come sempre non accedo al forum il week end e è successo il panico.

qualcuno mi fa un sunto in 3 righe?

:carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (18 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> come sempre non accedo al forum il week end e è successo il panico.
> 
> qualcuno mi fa un sunto in 3 righe?
> 
> :carneval:


Parlavamo di occhi stanchi e appena svegli
Siamo arrivate alle tette (è arrivata alle tette)
Per molte di noi fine del gioco


----------



## banshee (18 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parlavamo di occhi stanchi e appena svegli
> Siamo arrivate alle tette (è arrivata alle tette)
> Per molte di noi fine del gioco


ok capito..

 peccato era divertente questo 3d..


----------



## Minerva (18 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ok capito..
> 
> peccato era divertente questo 3d..


continua tranquillamente ad esserlo


----------



## Tebe (18 Maggio 2015)

La prima ad avere postato le tette sono stata io , ho una app che le ingrandisce e l ho provata.
Poi abbiamo continuato nel gioco, fanta ha messo quella, si sono alzati i toni, io sono tornata sul forum dopo un pó, ho cercato di capire cosa avesse fatto partire il picco, mi sono 'irritata' perché continuavo a vedere il gioco, ho postato una mia foto cercando di replicare quella di Fanta,  poi ho chiuso.
Ci ho dormito sopra e ho riaperto.


----------



## Tebe (18 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> continua tranquillamente ad esserlo


Concordo.
Ma la scoraggia incendiata di tuo marito?


----------



## Minerva (18 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Ma la scoraggia incendiata di tuo marito?


a parte che non sono scoraggiata ma ...prima dicevi che ero io l'incendiaria , adesso lui?


certo che così portiamo alle stelle l'erotismo caldo di questo treddino


----------



## danny (18 Maggio 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> cioè non capisco questo casino scaturito da questa foto, a me non sembra cosi provocatoria, condivido traccia.



Ma neppure a me.
Al massimo mi ha provocato uno sbadiglio.


----------



## oscuro (18 Maggio 2015)

*Si*

Quindi ci sono speranza per qualche chiappa?anche solo una,magari pelosa....


----------



## danny (18 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi ci sono speranza per qualche chiappa?anche solo una,magari pelosa....


Mi fai morire.


----------



## oscuro (18 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



danny ha detto:


> Mi fai morire.


Tu sei abituato....io no...sono uno sfigato.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi ci sono speranza per qualche chiappa?anche solo una,magari pelosa....


A voglia...fra un po' diventiamo un forum di esibizionisti e apriamo una sessione apposta
Mi sta ripartendo l'embolo........meglio che lavoro va


----------



## danny (18 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vai a ubriacarti, coglione. Manco capace di *sfogarti*. Porca puttana.



Cioè non dirmi che tu sei riuscito a sfogarti su quella foto?
Messo maluccio vah...


----------



## Nocciola (18 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Cioè non dirmi che tu sei riuscito a sfogarti su quella foto?
> Messo maluccio vah...


se non ci fosse riuscito sarebbe il secondo tentativo di fare colpo non riuscito


----------



## danny (18 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> A voglia...fra un po' diventiamo un forum di esibizionisti e apriamo una sessione apposta
> Mi sta ripartendo l'embolo........meglio che lavoro va


Ma spero proprio di no...
Però potremmo diventare un forum di persone sincere, in cui si dica se si è qui per cazzeggiare, per rimorchiare, per confidarsi, per trovare aiuto, o anche solo per divertirsi... tutte attività lecite... basta dirlo... siamo tutti adulti...


----------



## oscuro (18 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> A voglia...fra un po' diventiamo un forum di esibizionisti e apriamo una sessione apposta
> Mi sta ripartendo l'embolo........meglio che lavoro va



No vabbè.A me fate un spettacolo privato però....


----------



## Tebe (18 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> a parte che non sono scoraggiata ma ...prima dicevi che ero io l'incendiaria , adesso lui?
> 
> 
> certo che così portiamo alle stelle l'erotismo caldo di questo treddino


No no. Tu sei l incendiaria.
Aspetti che quel poveretto scoreggi nel sonno e tu, trak, con l'accendino...
WOM!
Prima o poi incendierai casa con questa tua mania.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Cioè non dirmi che tu sei riuscito a sfogarti su quella foto?
> Messo maluccio vah...


Sai bene a cosa mi riferisco.


----------



## Tebe (18 Maggio 2015)

Mai come adesso questo 3d rispecchia il titolo!

:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (18 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ma spero proprio di no...
> Però potremmo diventare un forum di persone sincere, in cui si dica se si è qui per cazzeggiare, per rimorchiare, per confidarsi, per trovare aiuto, o anche solo per divertirsi... tutte attività lecite... basta dirlo... siamo tutti adulti...


concordo


----------



## Nocciola (18 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No vabbè.A me fate un spettacolo privato però....


Come farebbe qualsiasi donna con un minimo di intelligenza


----------



## Simy (18 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Come farebbe qualsiasi donna con un minimo di intelligenza



verde. ovviamente non posso approvare


----------



## oscuro (18 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Come farebbe qualsiasi donna con un minimo di intelligenza



quando?


----------



## Tebe (18 Maggio 2015)

Volete smetterla di mandarmi complimenti in MP per la foto delle mie micro tette cotonate?
Ebbasta.














:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Volete smetterla di mandarmi complimenti in MP per la foto delle mie micro tette cotonate?
> Ebbasta.
> 
> 
> ...


In effetti è una foto molto rappresentativa di te: semplice ed ironica ( for me )


----------



## Tebe (18 Maggio 2015)

Mattia-Tebe che cazzo fai con tutto quel cotone in mano?-
Io- mi cotono le tette.-
-...-
-Perché, non posso cotonarmi le tette?-
Lui - mi sa che una confezione non ti basta-


----------



## Tebe (18 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In effetti è una foto molto rappresentativa di te: semplice ed ironica ( for me )


Credo lo sia per tutti.
Comunque non è vero che mi mandano gli MP.
Stavo scherzando.
Sia mai che qualcuno ci creda, meglio specificare.


----------



## Tebe (18 Maggio 2015)

Nel senso.
Mi hanno fatto i complimenti, ma non per le tette, ma per l ironia.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Credo lo sia per tutti.
> *Comunque non è vero che mi mandano gli MP.*
> Stavo scherzando.
> Sia mai che qualcuno ci creda, meglio specificare.


Quello lo avevo capito  e anche se qualcuno lo pensasse : where's the problem ?


----------



## oscuro (18 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Tebe ha detto:


> Credo lo sia per tutti.
> Comunque non è vero che mi mandano gli MP.
> Stavo scherzando.
> Sia mai che qualcuno ci creda, meglio specificare.



Sicura?


----------



## danny (18 Maggio 2015)

Vabbe, scherzi a parte...
La foto di per sè è tutto tranne che provocante a livello sessuale.
Oggi a qualsiasi maschio basta andare su Google e digitare quattro lettere per trovare materiale decisamente di altro livello, e non mi sto riferendo all'estetica. Da decenni, dagli anni 70, noi uomini siamo abituati al topless sulle spiagge. E quando diventiamo padri alle nostre donne che usano le tette anche per allattare.
L'uomo che sbava e la donna che diventa oggetto sessuale sono veramente antistorici.
Da naturista vi posso anche dire che non esistono più neppure i guardoni.
Non c'è bisogno di andare su una spiaggia per vedere chiappe e tette. C'è il web.
Anche sulle peggiori spiagge naturiste certi uomini vengono solo per fare sesso dichiaratamente come in un privè.
La discussione mi sembra un modo un po' patetico per mostrare ad altre donne la propria superiorità dal punto di vista fisico a una età non più giovanissima per tutte o quasi, che nell'era di photoshop ha scarso significato, è una specie di gara a chi invecchia meno e meglio.
Ma purtroppo invecchiamo tutti, in qualche maniera, e credo che le donne dovrebbero amministrare il proprio fascino puntando sulle qualità intellettuali ed affettive, non sull'esibizione del corpo, così come noi maschi dovremmo smetterla di fingere di sbavare di fronte a ogni donna che dichiara di avere l'intenzione di mostrare le tette perché speriamo di chiavarcela. Perché ne abbiamo le orbite degli occhi sature. E con Youporn abbiamo fatto il pieno.
Mostrateci il cervello, la simpatia, e altre qualità che ci facciano sentire appagati, e forse ci piacerete di più.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Vabbe, scherzi a parte...
> La foto di per sè è tutto tranne che provocante a livello sessuale.
> Oggi a qualsiasi maschio basta andare su Google e digitare quattro lettere per trovare materiale decisamente di altro livello, e non mi sto riferendo all'estetica. Da decenni, dagli anni 70, noi uomini siamo abituati al topless sulle spiagge. E quando diventiamo padri alle nostre donne che usano le tette anche per allattare.
> L'uomo che sbava e la donna che diventa oggetto sessuale sono veramente antistorici.
> ...


Ecco questo è un intervento che mi sarei aspettata da molti utenti maschi qui dentro. 
ma forse se ci sono donne che puntano ancora su questo è perchè sanno di ottenere ancora quindi forse sono io che ho un'idea sbagliata di come dovrebbero andare certe cose


----------



## Simy (18 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Vabbe, scherzi a parte...
> La foto di per sè è tutto tranne che provocante a livello sessuale.
> Oggi a qualsiasi maschio basta andare su Google e digitare quattro lettere per trovare materiale decisamente di altro livello, e non mi sto riferendo all'estetica. Da decenni, dagli anni 70, noi uomini siamo abituati al topless sulle spiagge. E quando diventiamo padri alle nostre donne che usano le tette anche per allattare.
> L'uomo che sbava e la donna che diventa oggetto sessuale sono veramente antistorici.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Tebe (18 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Vabbe, scherzi a parte...
> La foto di per sè è tutto tranne che provocante a livello sessuale.
> Oggi a qualsiasi maschio basta andare su Google e digitare quattro lettere per trovare materiale decisamente di altro livello, e non mi sto riferendo all'estetica. Da decenni, dagli anni 70, noi uomini siamo abituati al topless sulle spiagge. E quando diventiamo padri alle nostre donne che usano le tette anche per allattare.
> L'uomo che sbava e la donna che diventa oggetto sessuale sono veramente antistorici.
> ...


Visto come si è svolto il.tutto, non credo minimamente che si sia voluto fare un esibizione del corpo nel modo che lo stai intendendo.
Io ho solo visto ironia.
Fotoscioppo compreso.
Proprio perché è Fanta.
E poi, anche se ci fosse stata una parte esibizionista, ci stava pure.
È lei ripeto.
E c era ironia.
E mi sembra che molti l abbiano vista.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Visto come si è svolto il.tutto, non credo minimamente che si sia voluto fare un esibizione del corpo nel modo che lo stai intendendo.
> Io ho solo visto ironia.
> Fotoscioppo compreso.
> Proprio perché è Fanta.
> ...


Molte hanno visto il contrario e si sono chiamate fuori
La verità la sa solo lei e ovviamente non la dichiarerà mai
Dopodichè se vuoi paragonare la tua foto modificata o quella con il cotone (che appunto era ironica) a una foto ritoccata (non dichiarata se non dopo che le è stato fatto notare) sei libera di farlo ci mancherebbe
Per me non lo era affatto


----------



## Nicka (18 Maggio 2015)

A me fa piacere che sia passata come una cosa ironica.
Per il mio sentire non lo è stata.
E sì, è vero che basta andare su google immagini e digitare tette o culo, ma per me il discorso non era questo.
In ogni caso, come sempre, il problema sarà il mio, dato che non riesco nemmeno a spiegare cosa intendevo.
Ma la chiudo perchè davvero a me che una posti le tette o il culo o anche la figa non me ne frega una beneamata minchia. Fate quello che volete, tutti liberi.
Ho una certa stima degli uomini per sapere che la cosa li tocca di striscio e forse, meno stima di certe donne.
Ma ripeto, è un limite mio che non vuole essere polemico, nè ad personam. 
Il senso di fastidio lo avrei provato lo avesse fatto chiunque qui dentro. 
E mi scoccia che si caschi sempre sul discorso "lo dite solo perchè lo ha fatto lei". No. 
Ci credete? Bene. Non ci credete? Bene lo stesso.
Qui non c'è una gara a chi fa più conquiste, a chi si porta a letto più gente, a chi fa meglio i pompini. E se c'è siamo tutti felici allo stesso modo.
Credo che si possa esprimere anche dissenso quando ce lo sentiamo.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Maggio 2015)

Ma ti pare possibile che bene o male s'è risolta la cosa, si va avanti con sto cazzo di thread, poi arriva il classico mentecatto in piena botta di sfiga (che già normalmente non ce la fa, figurati per come sta adesso) che da profondissimo uomo civilizzato posta una sequela di fregnacce da bonobo rincoglionito. Che cazzo di roba.


----------



## Tebe (18 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sicura?


Di cosa? Che non mi mandano MP per le micro tette postate?
Si. Sicura, mi fanno solo i complimenti per l ironia.
Cristo.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Visto come si è svolto il.tutto, non credo minimamente che si sia voluto fare un esibizione del corpo nel modo che lo stai intendendo.
> Io ho solo visto ironia.
> Fotoscioppo compreso.
> Proprio perché è Fanta.
> ...


scusa tebe prendi la foto e mi fai vedere l ironia? perche io non la vedo...mostramela


----------



## Nocciola (18 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me fa piacere che sia passata come una cosa ironica.
> Per il mio sentire non lo è stata.
> E sì, è vero che basta andare su google immagini e digitare tette o culo, ma per me il discorso non era questo.
> In ogni caso, come sempre, il problema sarà il mio, dato che non riesco nemmeno a spiegare cosa intendevo.
> ...


Verdissimo e sono riuscita a dartelo anche


----------



## Tebe (18 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Molte hanno visto il contrario e si sono chiamate fuori
> La verità la sa solo lei e ovviamente non la dichiarerà mai
> Dopodichè se vuoi paragonare la tua foto modificata o quella con il cotone (che appunto era ironica) a una foto ritoccata (non dichiarata se non dopo che le è stato fatto notare) sei libera di farlo ci mancherebbe
> Per me non lo era affatto


La maggior parte però ha visto proprio l ironia.
E questo è un fatto.
Poi liberi tutti, ma negarlo...insomma...basta leggere.
Poi farfie...sensibilitá diverse.
Ci sta.
Non siamo guelfi contro ghibellini.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> *La maggior parte però ha visto proprio l ironia.*
> E questo è un fatto.
> Poi liberi tutti, ma negarlo...insomma...basta leggere.
> Poi farfie...sensibilitá diverse.
> ...


Dici? A me è sembrato il contrario. Ma non mi metto a fare la lista
Le donne che hanno partecipato a quel 3d pubblicando gli occhi si sono immediatamente chiamate fuori
Sul rosso concordo


----------



## Tebe (18 Maggio 2015)

Comunque, personalmente, questa discussione mi annoia.
Ho già detto e scritto tutto ciò che pensavo. E altri anche.
Siamo nel angolo delle sciampiste e se volete continuare a discuterne fatelo, ma io me ne tiro fuori.

Non per cattiveria, ma proprio perché nel n ci sono convergenze.


----------



## free (18 Maggio 2015)

che belle tette Tebe


----------



## Simy (18 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me fa piacere che sia passata come una cosa ironica.
> Per il mio sentire non lo è stata.
> E sì, è vero che basta andare su google immagini e digitare tette o culo, ma per me il discorso non era questo.
> In ogni caso, come sempre, il problema sarà il mio, dato che non riesco nemmeno a spiegare cosa intendevo.
> ...



assolutamente d'accordo su tutto


----------



## Caciottina (18 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Comunque, personalmente, questa discussione mi annoia.
> Ho già detto e scritto tutto ciò che pensavo. E altri anche.
> Siamo nel angolo delle sciampiste e se volete continuare a discuterne fatelo, ma io me ne tiro fuori.
> 
> Non per cattiveria, ma proprio perché nel n ci sono convergenze.


non penso non ci siano convergenze, e' che ti stai ostinando a voler supportare l ironia della foto, ma io ironia non ne vedo ma sarei anche ben felice di vederla e ti chiedo mostramela...
cioe' tu sei stettata ed e' ironico se pubblichi la foto col cotone...
io li non ho visto ironia...
poi bella foto, molto bello il reggipocce
belle pure le pocce


----------



## free (18 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> non penso non ci siano convergenze, e' che ti stai ostinando a voler supportare l ironia della foto, ma io ironia non ne vedo ma sarei anche ben felice di vederla e ti chiedo mostramela...
> cioe' tu sei stettata ed e' ironico se pubblichi la foto col cotone...
> io li non ho visto ironia...
> poi bella foto, molto bello il reggipocce
> belle pure le pocce


secondo me l'ironia più che nella foto era nella "sfida" tra di loro
tuttavia la foto con i piedini che spuntavano era anche un po' buffa, non dirmi che era una foto supersexy!


----------



## Minerva (18 Maggio 2015)

che pesantezza


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> che pesantezza



E la scoreggina?


----------



## Caciottina (18 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> secondo me l'ironia più che nella foto era nella "sfida" tra di loro
> tuttavia la foto con i piedini che spuntavano era anche un po' buffa, non dirmi che era una foto supersexy!


boh free, si e' una foto sexy, mi spiace.
i piedi non tolgono e non aggiungono nulla, perchje sono gia parte integrante del corpo, non un terzo elemento come puo essere il cotone.
inoltre non c era ironia nella sfida tra loro, perche A non era una sfida, e B partecipavamo tutte o meglio tutte quelle che volevano partecipare...
ora io caciotta in risposta a tebe per fare dell ironia, avrei si postato il mio seno ingigantito di 10 volte e tutto il mio copro rimpicciolito di 10 volte visto che mi lamento di essere sproporzionata...magari quello era ironico.
quella era una foto di un bel seno che si e' voluto rendere ancota migliore con fotoshop....quindi l intento a casa mia era chiaro


----------



## Minerva (18 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E la scoreggina?


prot

fantastica supera franzoni 1 a zero


----------



## Caciottina (18 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> che pesantezza


de che?


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> prot
> 
> fantastica supera franzoni 1 a zero



Ah ah ah ah


----------



## free (18 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> boh free, si e' una foto sexy, mi spiace.
> i piedi non tolgono e non aggiungono nulla, perchje sono gia parte integrante del corpo, non un terzo elemento come puo essere il cotone.
> inoltre non c era ironia nella sfida tra loro, perche A non era una sfida, e B partecipavamo tutte o meglio tutte quelle che volevano partecipare...
> ora io caciotta in risposta a tebe per fare dell ironia, avrei si postato il mio seno ingigantito di 10 volte e tutto il mio copro rimpicciolito di 10 volte visto che mi lamento di essere sproporzionata...magari quello era ironico.
> quella era una foto di un bel seno che si e' voluto rendere ancota migliore con fotoshop....quindi l intento a casa mia era chiaro



ecco ho già detto che non sono d'accordo a dire: io al suo posto avrei fatto così, avrei fatto cosà etc.
sinceramente non ne capisco il senso, poichè non siamo tutti uguali (per fortuna)

tra l'altro se poi l'intento era davvero di mostrare bellezza, non ci vedo nulla di male, fatti suoi


----------



## Tebe (18 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> che pesantezza


Allora l incendio?

Oddio....hai carbonizzato il marito?
FFiammata di ritorno?
Minchia.


----------



## Tebe (18 Maggio 2015)

Ho appena letto il consiglio di un truccatore famoso, che mettere un po di polvere brillantinata sulle ciglia, e poi il mascara le rrende super drama senza appiccicarle.
Domani mattina provo e poi posto il risultato.


----------



## banshee (18 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho appena letto il consiglio di un truccatore famoso, che mettere un po di polvere brillantinata sulle ciglia, e poi il mascara le rrende super drama senza appiccicarle.
> Domani mattina provo e poi posto il risultato.


tebe devo assolutamente provare il mascara che mi hai consigliato..


----------



## Minerva (18 Maggio 2015)

io mi trucco poco perché ne ho bisogno.
passerò poi direttamente all'imbalsamazione


----------



## zadig (18 Maggio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ammazza se sei messo male...
> A me ce vuole di più e parecchio di più per provocarmi.
> Ma neanche la ricerca anatomica su Google Immagini funziona più, le tette ce le hanno tutte.
> Mi ci vuole che mi saltano proprio addosso. Contatto fisico diretto.
> ...


che maschio!


----------



## Eliade (18 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> View attachment 10287


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spot (18 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> che maschio!


Che cretino.

Sulla foto penso si sia detto tutto in ogni caso.


----------



## Eliade (18 Maggio 2015)

Acquistate creme fluide glenova, qui le confezioni http://www.coner.it/prodotti.php?t=CD6F91A2645611E180E3D49A20E040EA :
All'olio di argan, olio di germe di grano, olio di mandorle dolci, olio di cocco.


L'olio d'argan è in quinta posizione, non male!
L'olio di cocco e di mandorle dolci subito dopo l'acqua.
L'olio di germe di grano in terza.

250ml per 1 € l'una. AFFARONE!!!


----------



## Spot (18 Maggio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Acquistate creme fluide glenova, qui le confezioni http://www.coner.it/prodotti.php?t=CD6F91A2645611E180E3D49A20E040EA :
> All'olio di argan, olio di germe di grano, olio di mandorle dolci, olio di cocco.
> 
> 
> ...


Grande!!!


----------



## zadig (18 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Che cretino.
> 
> Sulla foto penso si sia detto tutto in ogni caso.


io o lui?


----------



## Spot (18 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> io o lui?


Lui.
Quote e commento senza alcun senso.


----------



## zadig (18 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Lui.
> Quote e commento senza alcun senso.


peccato, speravo fossi io il cretino e quindi tu, dicendomelo, che mi volessi bene... 




in realtà era un goffo tentativo per (di)mostrare quanto è maturo, saggio e maschio...


----------



## Minerva (18 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Lui.
> Quote e commento senza alcun senso.


potrà dire quello che vuole.
secondo me dovremmmo smetterla con questi epiteti
e cretino, stupida, scema
datevi una calmata


----------



## zadig (18 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> potrà dire quello che vuole.
> secondo me dovremmmo smetterla con questi epiteti
> e cretino, stupida, scema
> datevi una calmata


cretina! 



:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (18 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> cretina!
> 
> 
> 
> :rotfl:


lo vedi il sopracciglio alzato e il naso arricciato?
molto male


----------



## zadig (18 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo vedi il sopracciglio alzato e il naso arricciato?
> molto male


puoi farti perdonare spedendomi un paio di Sacripantine.
Il vino me lo regala Fartyact, invece.
Ed i tartufi Maryfilippa.


----------



## Minerva (18 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> puoi farti perdonare spedendomi un paio di Sacripantine.
> Il vino me lo regala Fartyact, invece.
> Ed i tartufi Maryfilippa.


chisenefrega


----------



## zadig (18 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> chisenefrega


acidona.


----------



## Spot (18 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> potrà dire quello che vuole.
> secondo me dovremmmo smetterla con questi epiteti
> e cretino, stupida, scema
> datevi una calmata


E non si può rispondere scrivendo che è una cretinata?
Dai [emoji23]


----------



## FataIgnorante (18 Maggio 2015)

Mi accorgo solo oggi, che Fantastica e Tebe hanno pubblicato le loro tette.


----------



## Tradito? (18 Maggio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Mi accorgo solo oggi, che Fantastica e Tebe hanno pubblicato le loro tette.


Non c'e' piu' religione


----------



## FataIgnorante (18 Maggio 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Non c'e' piu' religione


Sono basito! Nemmeno un capezzolo!


----------



## danny (19 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> che maschio!


Ero ironico... se vuoi fingo di sbavare per 3 cm di pelle... non so se ci riesco però posso provarci.


----------



## danny (19 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Lui.
> Quote e commento senza alcun senso.


Come tutto il resto del resto. Mi sembra di essere alle medie. Allora circolavano le foto delle tette di una mia compagna. Cazzo ma avevo 13 anni. Quanti cazzo di anni abbiamo noi qui?


----------



## ivanl (19 Maggio 2015)

Mi spiegate come si individuano i siliconi nelle creme varie?
So che voi siete tutte giovanerrime o magrerrime, ma (s)consigli su anticellulite ne avete?


----------



## Tebe (19 Maggio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Mi spiegate come si individuano i siliconi nelle creme varie?
> So che voi siete tutte giovanerrime o magrerrime, ma (s)consigli su anticellulite ne avete?


Tutto ciò che finisce per XANE od ONE, tipo dimethicone, è silicone.
Questo in generale.
Se sono alla fine degli ingredienti si può chiudere unnocchio tenendo presente che gli XANE sono detti siliconi leggeri ma fanno venire a prescindere i punti neri e occludono i pori l altro è unnsilicone pesante, peggio che andar di notte.
I primi li trovi ovunque soprattutto nei sieri antirughe leviganti perché appunto filmano e rendono, artificiosamente, liscia la pelle.
Soffocandola e disidratandola sotto.


----------



## ivanl (19 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Tutto ciò che finisce per XANE od ONE, tipo dimethicone, è silicone.
> Questo in generale.
> Se sono alla fine degli ingredienti si può chiudere unnocchio tenendo presente che gli XANE sono detti siliconi leggeri ma fanno venire a prescindere i punti neri e occludono i pori l altro è unnsilicone pesante, peggio che andar di notte.
> I primi li trovi ovunque soprattutto nei sieri antirughe leviganti perché appunto filmano e rendono, artificiosamente, liscia la pelle.
> Soffocandola e disidratandola sotto.


Ho provato a cercare quell'antirughe Guerlain(giusto?) nelle pagine dietro, ma mi sono perso...non ti ricordi come si chiama?


----------



## drusilla (19 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> É un gel siero, dalla profumazione molto delicata e fresca che appena si asciuga (velocemente) da anche un leggero effetto tensore.
> Lo sto provando di sera e al mattino noto decisamente che il contorno occhi é molto meglio dell altro occhio su cui non lo metto.
> :carneval:
> Le mie prove funzionano cosí. Per vedere l effetto faccio solo mezza faccia.
> ...



ecco ivanl :singleeye: 
http://www.sephora.it/Trattamenti-V...no/Abeille-Royale-Daily-Repair-Serum/P2079061


----------



## free (19 Maggio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Ho provato a cercare quell'antirughe Guerlain(giusto?) nelle pagine dietro, ma mi sono perso...non ti ricordi come si chiama?




che tenerezza!


----------



## Minerva (19 Maggio 2015)

avessi un marito che mi cerca l'antirughe lo picchierei con un mazza


----------



## ivanl (19 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> ecco ivanl :singleeye:
> http://www.sephora.it/Trattamenti-V...no/Abeille-Royale-Daily-Repair-Serum/P2079061


Porca di quella trota, quanto costa...
Spero che funzioni sul serio.
Min, per mia moglie le rughe (per quanto leggere) sono un problema, per cui mi attivo per aiutarla a cercare la cosa migliore. Io le dico sempre che e' bellissima cosi' com'e'


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Maggio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Porca di quella trota, quanto costa...
> Spero che funzioni sul serio.
> Min, per mia moglie le rughe (per quanto leggere) sono un problema, per cui mi attivo per aiutarla a cercare la cosa migliore. Io le dico sempre che e' bellissima cosi' com'e'


aspè: costa veramente un botto quella linea.
io uso questa linea http://www.planters.it/penta5.html
costa la metà ed è ottima.
Una volta ogni due mesi mi faccio la maschera ed è miracolosa.
Poi acido ascorbico, lo compri in farmacia un vasetto a me dura un anno.
lo può usare anche assieme alla crema, lo può pure bere che tanto è vitamina C.
Poi: io uso Olio di rosa mousqueta alla sera, un paio di gocce, perchè ho la pelle molto delicata, quello costa circa 25€ al flaconcino ma dura un anno pure lui.
Sto provando anche il Siero di vipera.
Il casino è convincere la vipera.
A parte gli scherzi è una crema che con la vipera non ha niente a che vedere, a base di aloe, non so perchè si chiami così, ed è ottima ma indicata per l'inverno perchè è un filo densa ed occorre che la sudorazione sia ai minimi.
Ultima dritta: se scegli la linea di sephora, fatti prima la tessera che almeno una volta ogni due mesi io ho lo sconto del 20%.
E quando ho lo sconto da sephora è un casino.
l'ultima volta ... vabbè


----------



## Simy (19 Maggio 2015)

Sephora è il negozio del diavolo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Sephora è il negozio del diavolo...


e Bulgari fa i coperchi


----------



## Simy (19 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e Bulgari fa i coperchi


:quoto:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> :quoto:


ho preso il cofanetto del profumo nuovo... avevo lo sconto del 20%...


----------



## Simy (19 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho preso il cofanetto del profumo nuovo... avevo lo sconto del 20%...


io sto periodo devo tirare un po la cinghia... quindi nemmeno entro nei negozi...


----------



## ivanl (19 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> aspè: costa veramente un botto quella linea.
> io uso questa linea http://www.planters.it/penta5.html
> costa la metà ed è ottima.
> Una volta ogni due mesi mi faccio la maschera ed è miracolosa.
> ...


Sulla vipera sono a posto, ho gia' mia moglie 
ma sto acido ascorbico, come si usa? a che crema si deve aggiungere?
comunque dovro' trovare una buona scusa per questa cultura che mi sto facendo, senno' e' un casino


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Maggio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Sulla vipera sono a posto, ho gia' mia moglie
> ma sto acido ascorbico, come si usa? a che crema si deve aggiungere?
> comunque dovro' trovare una buona scusa per questa cultura che mi sto facendo, senno' e' un casino


l'acido ascorbico è in polvere, ne sciogli la punta di un cucchiaino in... un cucchiaio d'acqua circa.  Dato che è vitamina c lo puoi aggiungere alla crema per il viso, a quella per il corpo, a quella per le mani, qualunque.
Unica avvertenza, a contatto con gli occhi brucia.
Ah, la linea della Planters la trovi in erboristeria o nei negozi erbolario o anche in farmacia.


----------



## drusilla (19 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> l'acido ascorbico è in polvere, *ne sciogli la punta di un cucchiaino* in... un cucchiaio d'acqua circa.  Dato che è vitamina c lo puoi aggiungere alla crema per il viso, a quella per il corpo, a quella per le mani, qualunque.
> Unica avvertenza, a contatto con gli occhi brucia.
> Ah, la linea della Planters la trovi in erboristeria o nei negozi erbolario o anche in farmacia.


attenzione, ho letto che per manipolarlo non si deve usare il metallo, ma un cucchiaino di plastica. Non so se sia una cazzata, io nel dubbio evito il metallo. Poi a contatto con l'aria perde velocemente le sue proprietà: chiuso velocemente e barattolo opaco.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> attenzione, ho letto che per manipolarlo non si deve usare il metallo, ma un cucchiaino di plastica. Non so se sia una cazzata, io nel dubbio evito il metallo. Poi a contatto con l'aria perde velocemente le sue proprietà: chiuso velocemente e barattolo opaco.


è un acido, a contatto con ossigeno e metalli si ossida, ma non sono un chimico e non so in quanto tempo. Il barattolo è di plastica. Secondo me a contatto con l'acqua si dovrebbe polarizzare, ma pio a contatto con i lipidi della pelle dovrebbe riprendersi l'elettrone, ma l'ultima volta che ho studiato chimica c'era ancora il muro di Berlino, sicchè...


----------



## ivanl (19 Maggio 2015)

si, ma l'acido ascorbico in pratica a che serve?
conoscevi Bohr?


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Maggio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> si, ma l'acido ascorbico in pratica a che serve?
> conoscevi Bohr?


dovrebbe servire a rigenerare la vitamina E , è un ossidoriduttore, tonifica, scalcagnifica e previene il raffreddore dell'apparato di Golgi.
Conoscevo il padre, brava persona.


----------



## ivanl (19 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dovrebbe servire a rigenerare la vitamina E , è un ossidoriduttore, tonifica, scalcagnifica e previene il raffreddore dell'apparato di Golgi.
> Conoscevo il padre, brava persona.


visto che sei in giro da cosi' tanto tempo, deve funzionare davvero bene!


----------



## Eliade (19 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> ecco ivanl :singleeye:
> http://www.sephora.it/Trattamenti-V...no/Abeille-Royale-Daily-Repair-Serum/P2079061





ivanl ha detto:


> Porca di quella trota, quanto costa...
> Spero che funzioni sul serio.
> Min, per mia moglie le rughe (per quanto leggere) sono un problema, per cui mi attivo per aiutarla a cercare la cosa migliore. Io le dico sempre che e' bellissima cosi' com'e'





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> aspè: costa veramente un botto quella linea.
> io uso questa linea http://www.planters.it/penta5.html
> costa la metà ed è ottima.
> Una volta ogni due mesi mi faccio la maschera ed è miracolosa.
> ...


108€ con spedizione gratuita...e ti credo!!! per 108€ voglio pure un pacco regalo!

Io uso questo: 






6.15€ e le mie rughette faranno meglio ad adattarsi, altrimenti le strappo a morsi. :condom::nuke:


----------



## Tebe (20 Maggio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Ho provato a cercare quell'antirughe Guerlain(giusto?) nelle pagine dietro, ma mi sono perso...non ti ricordi come si chiama?


Aspetta che ti posto la foto.
Ma costa una cifra.
Un mutuo.
Compralo su eBay.
In negozio è sui 180 euro.
Sono svenuta.


----------



## Tebe (20 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> avessi un marito che mi cerca l'antirughe lo picchierei con un mazza


Perché non sei sicura di te stessa.
Io apprezzerei molto, come gesto di amore.
Tu lo vedresti come il fatto che lui ti vede con le rughe.
Brutta cosa l insicurezza.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Aspetta che ti posto la foto.
> Ma costa una cifra.
> Un mutuo.
> Compralo su eBay.
> ...


te le fanno venire le rughe, pure se non ce le hai.


----------



## Tebe (20 Maggio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> si, ma l'acido ascorbico in pratica a che serve?
> conoscevi Bohr?


Ha anche un alto potere esfoliante, quindi fa ricambio cellulare veloce che è sempre buona cosa.
Schiarisce anche le macchie della pelle.


----------



## Mary The Philips (20 Maggio 2015)

Visto che d'estate faccio un uso spropositato di crema idratante per il corpo, roba da supermercato tipo Dove, va bene se l'arricchisco con acido ascorbico, come suggerite voi? Non ho letto tutto e mi scuso, ma vi chiedo dove posso trovarlo e in che quantità va aggiunto. Cioè ne metto un po' (quanto?) insieme alla quantità che uso quotidianamente? 


Per il viso uso le creme e i sieri della Nuxe e de Laroche-Posay, che già costicchiano, ma la mia amica chirurgo estetico mi consiglia quelle della TEOXANE http://teoxanecosmeceuticals.com/prodotti/advanced-filler-50-ml/ che si attestano mediamente sulle 100 euro cadauna. Troppo. Ho provato dei campioncini che mi ha dato e devo dire che sono davvero il top, ma non ancora mi deciso ad ordinarne una (credo si vendano solo on line).


----------



## Tebe (21 Maggio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Visto che d'estate faccio un uso spropositato di crema idratante per il corpo, roba da supermercato tipo Dove, va bene se l'arricchisco con acido ascorbico, come suggerite voi? Non ho letto tutto e mi scuso, ma vi chiedo dove posso trovarlo e in che quantità va aggiunto. Cioè ne metto un po' (quanto?) insieme alla quantità che uso quotidianamente?
> 
> 
> Per il viso uso le creme e i sieri della Nuxe e de Laroche-Posay, che già costicchiano, ma la mia amica chirurgo estetico mi consiglia quelle della TEOXANE http://teoxanecosmeceuticals.com/prodotti/advanced-filler-50-ml/ che si attestano mediamente sulle 100 euro cadauna. Troppo. Ho provato dei campioncini che mi ha dato e devo dire che sono davvero il top, ma non ancora mi deciso ad ordinarne una (credo si vendano solo on line).


Ascolta. Non comprare dove.
Se non ricordo male è piena di siliconi.
Io uso con estrema soddisfazione una crema corpo che compro da LD o MD.
Domani ti posto la foto e ti metto tutte le dosi per l'acidoascorbico.
Pelle e portafoglio ringrazieranno assai.
Teoxane non conosco.
Ora guardo l inci e poi ti dico.


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ascolta. Non comprare dove.
> Se non ricordo male è piena di siliconi.
> Io uso con estrema soddisfazione una crema corpo che compro da LD o MD.
> Domani ti posto la foto e ti metto tutte le dosi per l'acidoascorbico.
> ...




Grazie stella, sei (siete) una miniera di informazioni


----------



## ivanl (21 Maggio 2015)

Pronto a prendere appunti


----------



## ivanl (21 Maggio 2015)

Mary, il tuo avatar...:inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## zadig (21 Maggio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Pronto a prendere appunti


femmine maledette, avete creato un mostro...


----------



## Tebe (21 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> femmine maledette, avete creato un mostro...


Assimileremo anche te...


----------



## sienne (21 Maggio 2015)

Ciao

ho iniziato a leggere più attentamente. Proprio perché non mi sono mai occupata più di tanto con la tematica creme. Ammetto di essere pigra e abitudinaria. E in questo campo mi manca proprio lo spirito di sperimentare, curiosare e informarmi. 

Uso da anni U Lipolotio o U Hydrolotio di Exipial per il corpo.
Per il viso o Weleda o Biovea. Di Biovea è la crema Hyaluronic acid. Ricevuta in regalo e mi ci trovo bene. 

Credo, che alla fine però sia la predisposizione della pelle che faccia la differenza. Un po' si può sicuramente influenzare, ma non più di tanto. Almeno credo. 


sienne


----------



## zadig (21 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Assimileremo anche te...


vade retro, patata mannara!


----------



## zadig (21 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ho iniziato a leggere più attentamente. Proprio perché non mi sono mai occupata più di tanto con la tematica creme. Ammetto di essere pigra e abitudinaria. E in questo campo mi manca proprio lo spirito di sperimentare, curiosare e informarmi.
> 
> ...


sono prodotti siculi?


----------



## Caciottina (21 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Assimileremo anche te...


ma scusa, i siliconi e parabeni nei capelli per es. non li proteggono?
io uso questa linea che credo sia carichissima di siliconi e parabeni


----------



## Tebe (21 Maggio 2015)

Comunque, prima che vada a fare la doccia, il top del bío e del portafoglio e dei principi attivi da sciogliere direttamente nelle creme è questo sito francese.
Io compro tantissimo qui.

http://www.aroma-zone.com/
C è anche in italiano.

Spettacolare tutto. Soprattutto le boccettine piccole dove  appunto ci sono miliardi di principi attivi da usare a piacimento.
E un altro sito dovo compro con estrema soddisfazione è questo

dadalindo.it


----------



## sienne (21 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> sono prodotti siculi?



Ciao

:rotfl: ... 

No, della casa Spirig. Prodotti dei crucchi ... poi se vendono anche all'estero, non lo so. 

Si comprano in farmacia. 


sienne


----------



## Tebe (21 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma scusa, i siliconi e parabeni nei capelli per es. non li proteggono?
> io uso questa linea che credo sia carichissima di siliconi e parabeniView attachment 10308


No.
Mi spiace.
I siliconi soffocano.
Infatti se cambi con qualcosa senzansiloconi dopo poco hai i capelli impazziti.
Perché tutto lo strato di silicone si toglie via via e ti rimangono i capelli come sono realmente.


----------



## zadig (21 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> :rotfl: ...
> 
> ...


era una battuta... in Sicilia U si usa spesso come articolo! 
U pane, u latte etc...


----------



## sienne (21 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> era una battuta... in Sicilia U si usa spesso come articolo!
> U pane, u latte etc...



Ciao

l'avevo intuito. L'ho sentito dire in un film una volta. Ma non ero sicura. 

Thanks :up:


sienne


----------



## Tebe (21 Maggio 2015)

Questo al volo sui parabeni e siliconi e petrolati.

http://www.ildermatologorisponde.it/creme_senza_parabeni.php


----------



## zadig (21 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> l'avevo intuito. L'ho sentito dire in un film una volta. Ma non ero sicura.
> 
> ...


colpa mia: il fatto che scrivi bene e correttamente ogni tanto mi fa dimenticare che non sei italiana!
Però l'intuito come vedo ti aiuta!


----------



## Caciottina (21 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> No.
> Mi spiace.
> I siliconi soffocano.
> Infatti se cambi con qualcosa senzansiloconi dopo poco hai i capelli impazziti.
> Perché tutto lo strato di silicone si toglie via via e ti rimangono i capelli come sono realmente.


a. allora per 6 mesi ho usato i prodotti Holland&barret per fare la vita Bio. e avevo i capelli di paglia. paglia secca, infatti ho abbandonato la vita naturale e sono tornata ai siliconi.
non ci capisco nulla.


----------



## zadig (21 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> a. allora per 6 mesi ho usato i prodotti Holland&barret per fare la vita Bio. e avevo i capelli di paglia. paglia secca, infatti ho abbandonato la vita naturale e sono tornata ai siliconi.
> non ci capisco nulla.


te lo spiego io: sei bionica!


----------



## Caciottina (21 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> te lo spiego io: sei bionica!



mi piacerebbe essere piu come flash pero


----------



## zadig (21 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> mi piacerebbe essere piu come flash pero


ma poi, con tutta quella bella roba che hai addosso... chi cazzo se ne frega dei capelli!


----------



## Caciottina (21 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ma poi, con tutta quella bella roba che hai addosso... chi cazzo se ne frega dei capelli!


invece noooo, i capelli sono come la cornice in un quadro...
sono importantissimi


----------



## sienne (21 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> colpa mia: il fatto che scrivi bene e correttamente ogni tanto mi fa dimenticare che non sei italiana!
> Però l'intuito come vedo ti aiuta!



Ciao

grazie. Fa bene sentirselo dire. 


sienne


----------



## zadig (21 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> invece noooo, i capelli sono come la cornice in un quadro...
> sono importantissimi


ma i capelli femminili servono solo a tenere la testa mentre...


----------



## zadig (21 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> grazie. Fa bene sentirselo dire.
> 
> ...


non è una leccata di culo: è la verità.


----------



## sienne (21 Maggio 2015)

Ciao

per i capelli usa la linea Syoss. 

Non ditemi che è una schifezza. Perché ho i capelli bisbetici e con questi prodotti riesco a tenerli in pungo. 


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (21 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ma i capelli femminili servono solo a tenere la testa mentre...


porcello hahahahah
e anche li....non e' meglio tirare e afferrare capelli morbidi piuttosto che fieno?
che poi io mi sono sempre chiesta che sapore abbia il fieno...


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> porcello hahahahah
> e anche li....non e' meglio tirare e afferrare capelli morbidi piuttosto che fieno?
> che poi io mi sono sempre chiesta che sapore abbia il fieno...


Non credo che in un momento simile ci facciano proprio caso!!!


----------



## Caciottina (21 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non credo che in un momento simile ci facciano proprio caso!!!


io ci farei caso eccome....oh ma mica e' bello se gli rimangono le mani incastrate tra i vari nodi dei capelli... 
tu ti intendi di siliconi?


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> io ci farei caso eccome....oh ma mica e' bello se gli rimangono le mani incastrate tra i vari nodi dei capelli...
> tu ti intendi di siliconi?


Invece è bello!!! Si aggrappano meglio altrimenti scivolano!!! E strattonano meglio!!! 
No tesoro, non me intendo...


----------



## zadig (21 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> porcello hahahahah
> e anche li....non e' meglio tirare e afferrare capelli morbidi piuttosto che fieno?
> che poi io mi sono sempre chiesta che sapore abbia il fieno...


e tu pensi che le mie mani callose (causa seghe) si accorgano della differenza?


----------



## zadig (21 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Invece è bello!!! Si aggrappano meglio altrimenti scivolano!!! E strattonano meglio!!!
> No tesoro, non me intendo...


però di "altro" te ne intendi eccome, ed è ben più importante!


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> però di "altro" te ne intendi eccome, ed è ben più importante!


Ho studiato!!!


----------



## Tebe (21 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> a. allora per 6 mesi ho usato i prodotti Holland&barret per fare la vita Bio. e avevo i capelli di paglia. paglia secca, infatti ho abbandonato la vita naturale e sono tornata ai siliconi.
> non ci capisco nulla.


Ecco.
I capelli di paglia sono i tuoi,  soffocati dai siliconi. 
Ti sei risposta da sola.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> e tu pensi che le mie mani callose (causa seghe) si accorgano della differenza?


lo gradirei


----------



## Tebe (21 Maggio 2015)

Quando ho abolito i siliconi dai prodotti per capelli sono stata sei mesi  con i capelli legati. Un disastro ma ho tenuto duro perché ero motivatissima. 
Ma capisco anche chi  si 'arrende"
.


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quando ho abolito i siliconi dai prodotti per capelli sono stata sei mesi  con i capelli legati. Un disastro ma ho tenuto duro perché ero motivatissima.
> Ma capisco anche chi  si 'arrende"
> .



all'inizio è dura  
ma poi il risultato ripaga alla grande. 

l'unica rottura è che quando vai dalla parrucchiera ti rimette in testa i siliconi


----------



## Caciottina (21 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quando ho abolito i siliconi dai prodotti per capelli sono stata sei mesi  con i capelli legati. Un disastro ma ho tenuto duro perché ero motivatissima.
> Ma capisco anche chi  si 'arrende"
> .


ma se non ti arrendi, poi che succede? cioe' io adesso eliminio sili e para, paglia per sei mesi forse piu....e poi che succede?


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma se non ti arrendi, poi che succede? cioe' io adesso eliminio sili e para, paglia per sei mesi forse piu....e poi che succede?


E poi ti ritrovi coi capelli più lucidi di prima, meno imbalsamati, più leggeri e che tengono la piega decisamente meglio rispetto a prima...
Non perchè io me ne intenda, ma perchè da mesi uso lo shampoo 0 siliconi consigliato da Tebe.
Benefici io ne sto vedendo. Anche a me all'inizio pareva di averli di paglia, poi hanno ripreso a respirare...


----------



## Caciottina (21 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E poi ti ritrovi coi capelli più lucidi di prima, meno imbalsamati, più leggeri e che tengono la piega decisamente meglio rispetto a prima...
> Non perchè io me ne intenda, ma perchè da mesi uso lo shampoo 0 siliconi consigliato da Tebe.
> Benefici io ne sto vedendo. Anche a me all'inizio pareva di averli di paglia, poi hanno ripreso a respirare...


ma io pero voglio i capelli pesanti, non leggeri....leggeri si gonfiano, pesanti per me vuol dire sani.
almeno , poi dipende dal capello, ma io e la mia amica qui facciamo gli stessi trattamenti ed entrambe con i prodotti HOLLAND E BARRETT CHE SONO BIOLOGICI, abbiamo avuto paglia al posto dei capelli, poi da quando siamo ritornate a tresemme lei ha dei capelli lucidissimo pesanti come macigni tanto piu che lei era riccia e mo invece restano lisci da soli (nesuna delle due fa la piega) e io inevcec ho migliorato la situa paglia ma non sono felice, perche sono leggerissimi


----------



## free (21 Maggio 2015)

io uso lo shampoo Schultz, mi sembra buono (spero)


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma io pero voglio i capelli pesanti, non leggeri....leggeri si gonfiano, pesanti per me vuol dire sani.
> almeno , poi dipende dal capello, ma io e la mia amica qui facciamo gli stessi trattamenti ed entrambe con i prodotti HOLLAND E BARRETT CHE SONO BIOLOGICI, abbiamo avuto paglia al posto dei capelli, poi da quando siamo ritornate a tresemme lei ha dei capelli lucidissimo pesanti come macigni tanto piu che lei era riccia e mo invece restano lisci da soli (nesuna delle due fa la piega) e io inevcec ho migliorato la situa paglia ma non sono felice, perche sono leggerissimi


No a me troppo pesanti non piacciono, più che altro perchè i miei sono pesanti di natura avendo una massa non indifferente...roba che non tiene la piega, che non riesco a raccoglierli...una volta con una mia amica abbiamo fatto una prova perchè non ci credeva. Lei ha preso un becco e ha raccolto i suoi capelli. Ha una massa nella norma...con me ne ha dovuti usare 4, era sconvolta perchè non le pareva.
Io li preferisco così...


----------



## Tebe (21 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> all'inizio è dura
> ma poi il risultato ripaga alla grande.
> 
> l'unica rottura è che quando vai dalla parrucchiera ti rimette in testa i siliconi


Lo stavo per scrivere!
Ci vogliono almeno sui miei capelli, almeno 15 giorni per farli tornare normali!
Ma la cosa che ho notato è che uso molto il balsamo adesso, nonostante i ricci ribelli, infatti spesso nemmeno la parrucchiera me lo mette.
Ovviamente la modo quando si avvicina con quelle schifezze tarocchi di " di semi di lino".
Quelli mi rifiuto.
Poi Vabbé. 
Io quando leggo siliconi mi trasformò nella bambina dell esorcista.
li ho usati inconsapevolmente talmente tanto che adesso ne ho il terrore.
capelli e pelle proprio lì rifiutano.


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Perché non sei sicura di te stessa.
> Io apprezzerei molto, come gesto di amore.
> Tu lo vedresti come il fatto che lui ti vede con le rughe.
> Brutta cosa l insicurezza.


eh sì


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Lo stavo per scrivere!
> Ci vogliono almeno sui miei capelli, almeno 15 giorni per farli tornare normali!
> Ma la cosa che ho notato è che uso molto il balsamo adesso, nonostante i ricci ribelli, infatti spesso nemmeno la parrucchiera me lo mette.
> Ovviamente la modo quando si avvicina con quelle schifezze tarocchi di " di semi di lino".
> ...



no no semi di lino e schifezze varie non me le faccio mettere nemmeno io...


----------



## Tebe (21 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma se non ti arrendi, poi che succede? cioe' io adesso eliminio sili e para, paglia per sei mesi forse piu....e poi che succede?


Succede che i tuoi capelli cominciano a respirare e si rinforzano.
Succede che puoi anche dimenticarti del balsamo perché smettono di essere secchi.
Succede che diventano belli naturalmente è non solo per un effetto ottico o perché sono filmati da plastica.
Ma non sono solo i siliconi.
Devi usare e vanno bene anche prodotti da super,  non aggressivi.
Capisco che non é da tutti mettersi li a capire qualcosa di inci, quindi vai su questo sito.
Pappa pronta.

L angolo di Lola. 

La Bibbia assoluta.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Maggio 2015)

*HOLLAND&BARRETT*


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Succede che i tuoi capelli cominciano a respirare e si rinforzano.
> Succede che puoi anche dimenticarti del balsamo perché smettono di essere secchi.
> Succede che diventano belli naturalmente è non solo per un effetto ottico o perché sono filmati da plastica.
> Ma non sono solo i siliconi.
> ...


anche questi non sono male

http://www.carlitadolce.com/2014/05/top-shampoo-garnier-approvati-da.html


http://www.carlitadolce.com/2013/11/top-balsami-da-supermercato-by.html


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Succede che i tuoi capelli cominciano a respirare e si rinforzano.
> Succede che puoi anche dimenticarti del balsamo perché smettono di essere secchi.
> Succede che diventano belli naturalmente è non solo per un effetto ottico o perché sono filmati da plastica.
> Ma non sono solo i siliconi.
> ...


Se riesco farò una foto ai capelli appena lavati per far vedere che effetto lucido ho adesso (che non avevo i primi tempi).
Praticamente sembrano nero-blu, naturali...


----------



## banshee (21 Maggio 2015)

io utilizzo i prodotti di questa linea per i capelli, shampoo, balsamo, maschera e olio.. ma sono abbastanza ignorante in materia cioè non so nulla di cosa ci sia dentro o che  però mi trovo benissimo..


----------



## Tebe (21 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io utilizzo i prodotti di questa linea per i capelli, shampoo, balsamo, maschera e olio.. ma sono abbastanza ignorante in materia cioè non so nulla di cosa ci sia dentro o che  però mi trovo benissimo..
> 
> View attachment 10314


Kerastase?
Sono pronta abscommettere sia il.trionfo del silicone.
Ci credo che ti trovi bene.
L effetto film plastica capello è divino.
Stesso discorso di caciottina.
Appena smetti di usare siliconi, i capelli (tuoi) che ci sono sotto sono un delirio di seccume e rovinati.
Però mi guardo l inci.
Magari sbaglio.


----------



## Tebe (21 Maggio 2015)

Fotografa l inci e poi postalo che non trovo una fava.


----------



## sienne (21 Maggio 2015)

Ciao

ho appena guardato la linea Syoss, che uso. 
Caspita, mai dato caso ... c'è scritto proprio letteralmente ... 0% silicone. 

Comunque, mi ci sono trovata bene da subito. 



sienne


----------



## Tebe (21 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ho appena guardato la linea Syoss, che uso.
> Caspita, mai dato caso ... c'è scritto proprio letteralmente ... 0% silicone.
> ...


:mexican:


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Maggio 2015)

Bon.

Roba interessantissima e utilissima.

Ma non mi ricordo una cippa.


Tebe se un giorno passo da casa tua mi compri un tot di roba utilizzabile ed estremamente economica e poi ti ridò i soldi?

Per favore ovviamente, e se è troppo disturbo non importa 


PS non so da dove è venuta la faccina nel titolo del post. E non riesco a toglierla.


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io utilizzo i prodotti di questa linea per i capelli, shampoo, balsamo, maschera e olio.. ma sono abbastanza ignorante in materia cioè non so nulla di cosa ci sia dentro o che  però mi trovo benissimo..
> 
> View attachment 10314



E' la linea che vende il mio parrucchiere: io prendo sempre quell'olio in primo piano (20 euri abbondanti) perchè ha un profumo strepitoso


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2015)

Risultato dopo 4 mesi di prodotti 0 siliconi.
Uso solo shampoo, nè balsami, nè creme particolari. Una sola passata di shampoo per ogni lavaggio.
Quando usavo lo shampoo solito erano pesanti, sembravano sporchi anche appena lavati e mi parevano morti.
Quando ho smesso coi siliconi sono impazziti, scappavano da tutte le parti, per qualche settimana hanno vissuto di crespo, ma ho deciso di continuare.
Adesso sono così. Il colore è il mio, ho solo qualche meches davanti, ma non mi faccio fare riflessanti o cose strambe sul resto dei capelli.
La foto non è nemmeno alla luce del sole.


----------



## banshee (22 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Fotografa l inci e poi postalo che non trovo una fava.


ok lo fotografo a casa e lo metto... no non credo sia Kerastase..


----------



## banshee (22 Maggio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> E' la linea che vende il mio parrucchiere: io prendo sempre quell'olio in primo piano (20 euri abbondanti) perchè ha un profumo strepitoso


io compro tutto da un rivenditore online, tutto il carnet di prodotti a 56€... perché presi singolarmente costano un botto...


----------



## oceansize (22 Maggio 2015)

Tebe di questo shampoo omnialab all'olio di argan che dici?
Speriamo bene...


----------



## Fantastica (22 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


>


Magnifici. E il il colore è il più bello del mondo. Non potrei mai portarlo.


----------



## banshee (22 Maggio 2015)

*TEBE*

non riesco a postare foto troppo grandi.. allora:

non c'è l'incipit, e già questo mi dovrebbe allarmare vè? :scared:

non sono Kerastase ma fa parte di Revlon:

http://www.thecolomergroup.com/en/

....mi preoccupo?


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Magnifici. E il il colore è il più bello del mondo. Non potrei mai portarlo.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

M'è scappato da ridere! Ma come è il più bello del mondo e tu non lo porteresti mai?!


----------



## Simy (22 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Magnifici. E il il colore è il più bello del mondo. Non potrei mai portarlo.


In che senso non potresti portarlo?


----------



## zadig (22 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Risultato dopo 4 mesi di prodotti 0 siliconi.
> Uso solo shampoo, nè balsami, nè creme particolari. Una sola passata di shampoo per ogni lavaggio.
> Quando usavo lo shampoo solito erano pesanti, sembravano sporchi anche appena lavati e mi parevano morti.
> Quando ho smesso coi siliconi sono impazziti, scappavano da tutte le parti, per qualche settimana hanno vissuto di crespo, ma ho deciso di continuare.
> ...


che patata pelosa hai!!!!


----------



## Fantastica (22 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> M'è scappato da ridere! Ma come è il più bello del mondo e tu non lo porteresti mai?!


Perché non si addice alla mia carnagione. Mi sta male, mi indurisce i tratti.


----------



## Nicka (22 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> che patata pelosa hai!!!!


Sei amante del genere?!


----------



## zadig (22 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sei amante del genere?!


diciamo che, data la scarsità di contropartita che posso offrire, mi accontento di tutto...


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2015)

oceansize ha detto:


> Tebe di questo shampoo omnialab all'olio di argan che dici?
> Speriamo bene...
> View attachment 10320


Promosso!
:up:


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2015)

Fra poco vi posto le foto dei prodotti corpo/viso che sto usando da un po, con indicazioni dell acido ascorbico.
Prendete appunti, maledette sciampiste.


Ovviamente seguite anche Sbri e Simy che pure loro hanno e usano cose assolutamente promosse.fottetevi


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Risultato dopo 4 mesi di prodotti 0 siliconi.
> Uso solo shampoo, nè balsami, nè creme particolari. Una sola passata di shampoo per ogni lavaggio.
> Quando usavo lo shampoo solito erano pesanti, sembravano sporchi anche appena lavati e mi parevano morti.
> Quando ho smesso coi siliconi sono impazziti, scappavano da tutte le parti, per qualche settimana hanno vissuto di crespo, ma ho deciso di continuare.
> ...


Belli, belli e belli.
Ma che terrore la disintossicazione da siliconi.
Paura.
Io ci ho messo sei mesi a riportarli quasi normali.
Ci sono stati momenti di sconforto totale.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Risultato dopo 4 mesi di prodotti 0 siliconi.
> Uso solo shampoo, nè balsami, nè creme particolari. Una sola passata di shampoo per ogni lavaggio.
> Quando usavo lo shampoo solito erano pesanti, sembravano sporchi anche appena lavati e mi parevano morti.
> Quando ho smesso coi siliconi sono impazziti, scappavano da tutte le parti, per qualche settimana hanno vissuto di crespo, ma ho deciso di continuare.
> ...


Che shampoo usi? A occhio e croce dalla foto hai capelli corposi come i miei e nonostante vada di olio di argan ad ogni lavaggio non riesco più a tenerli lucidi come prima


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2015)

*routine corpo*

L acido ascorbico lo uso sia per il viso che per il corpo, con dosi diverse.
Intanto ogni pelle è diversa quindi le quantità dovete settarle voi tenendo presente che è un esfoliante potente che continua ad agire sulla pelle per qualche ora.
Se sbagliate dose potete trovarvi arrossate e molto.
Quindi occhio.
Questo in generale per il viso, dove la pelle è più sensibile, per collo, decoltè e corpo invece io abbondi e mai ho avuto problemi.
L ascorbico lo sciolgo in un cucchiaino di gel di aloe, questo (che uso anche per viso e capelli).


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2015)

*routine corpo due*

Lo sciolgo nel gel di aloe perché direttamente nella crema rimane granuloso e in olio non si scioglie.
A quel punto quando è bello sciolto aggiungo la crema corpo e qualche goccia di olio.
Le dosi dipendono, dell olio intendo.
Se ho bisogno di più nutrimento aggiungo più olio.
Una piccola premessa sugli oli.
Non usate solo oli o almeno non per lungo tempo. Alla lunga la pelle si intoppa e diventa "farinosa" e se li usate puri aggiungete sempre unngoccino di acqua o di gel di aloe.
Senza base acquosa l olio quasi non penetra efficacemente.
Fate una prova e vedrete la differenza.
Finito di farvi la doccia splamatevi di olio, con ancora la pelle bagnata e poi asciugatevi.
Vedrete la differenza .
Adesso posto le mie due creme corpo.
Questa è di BotaniKa.
Profumo fresco leggermente di rosa, non particolarmente grassa ma con l'aggiunta degli oli io la uso anche coke dopo sole con risultati ottimi.
Si può usare anche da sola dopo essersi spalmate di olio su pelle bagnata, aggiungendo un cucchiaino di gel d aloe dove dentro avete sciolto mezzo cucchiaino di acido ascorbico.
Mi raccomando no viso. Questa crema si compra nei super MD o LD e costa due euro.


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2015)

*routine corpo tre*

Questa è l altra crema corpo, che adoro.
Il profumo è spaziale e la consistenza meno "grassa" di quella di botanica.
La uso preferibilmente al mattino perché sulla mia pelle si assorbe velocemente.
Anche con questa stessa ricetta della bitanika.
Gel d aloe, acido ascorbico e al bisogno oli.
Questa l ho pagata tre euro da lillapois.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Maggio 2015)

Sapete dirmi se sta roba va bene


----------



## ologramma (23 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> L acido ascorbico lo uso sia per il viso che per il corpo, con dosi diverse.
> Intanto ogni pelle è diversa quindi le quantità dovete settarle voi tenendo presente che è un esfoliante potente che continua ad agire sulla pelle per qualche ora.
> Se sbagliate dose potete trovarvi arrossate e molto.
> Quindi occhio.
> ...


Ragazze buon giorno , con tutte ste creme sarebbe na meraviglia accarezzarvi tutte non conterebbe l'eta ma penso che siate tutte lisce e delicate con un buon profumo


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2015)

*gli oli corpo e viso*

Questi sono i due oli che la mia pelle preferisce, entrambi antirughe, elasticizzanti, nutrienti eccetera.
Si possono mettere anche sui capelli, se a questi ultimi piacciono.
Il mio preferito è quello di argan che compro solo da aromazone on linea.
Ho provato a prenderne alcuni nei negozi ma non so. Per la mia pelle il top è questo, forse dipende dalla lavorazione.
Costa meno di 10 euro.
Lo uso sia per il viso che per il corpo, non sui capelli.
Loro odiano gli oli.
Questo, una goccia sciolta nella crema viso è fotonico.


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2015)

*altri oli*

Questo è l olio di germe di grano.
Super pure questo.
Della stessa linea c è l olio di jojoba, ottimo pure lui.
L olio di jojoba non è un olio è una cera, quindi è meno unto e più protettivo.
L ho pagato tre euro in sconto.
Anche il germe di grano una goccia sciolto nella crema viso e di più sciolto nella crema corpo.
È molto. Molto nutriente.
E come al solito evitate di metterlo puro, come ho scritto prima gli oli perbessere assorbiti al meglio hanno bisogno di una parte acquosa e/o grassa e puri a lungo andare sfarinano la pelle facendo effetto secco.


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2015)

*crema viso*

Sto usando con soddisfazione questa sempre della botaniKa.
Meno di tre euro, ed è perfetta per l'estate.
Inci è ottimo (ma solo questa di tutta la linea, le altre fanno cagare) molto leggera, si assorbe subito ed è perfetta per essere potenziata con principi attivi.
Una goccia di gel di aloe in cui sciogliete la punta di un cucchiaino di acido ascorbico, e se avete la pelle secca aggiungete una goccia di olio di argan, o jojoba o germe di grano.
E spalmare su viso e collo.
Anche questa la uso come dopo sole antirughe ed è ottima.
Una considerazione sulla acido ascorbico.
Dicono di nonnesporsi al sole se si usa la vitamina c.
Io non ho mai avuto problemi dinalcun genere, quindi dipende dalla pelle.
Se l avete secca o sensibile ...beh...provate.


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2015)

*aroma zone*

Sul sito di aroma zone poi, si trovano principi attivi da mettere direttamente a goccia nelle creme.
C è da impazzire di goduria e sono tutti stratosferici, come quelli di dadalindo.it.
La crema viso della botanika è una base perfetta da potenziare con che cosa volete, prendendo appunto i principi attivi.
Costo irrisorio e massima resa.
E funzionano alla grande, io ne sono una prova vivente.
:carneval:
Ed è una routine che occupa cinque minuti al giorno.
Al massimo.


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2015)

*e per finire salviette struccanti*

Salviette struccanti viso.
Le compro all lidl, costano un euro e 40 e hanno un inci super OK.
Delicate. Struccano bene e...insomma. Promosse alla grande.
Ce ne sono di due tipi.
Vanno bene entrambe.
Quella di color rosa è più delicata, ma sinceramente la mia pelle non si accorge della differenza.


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Sapete dirmi se sta roba va bene
> View attachment 10324


Non male.
Se ti è funzionale usarlo tranquillamente.
Per me.


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2015)

ologramma ha detto:


> Ragazze buon giorno , con tutte ste creme sarebbe na meraviglia accarezzarvi tutte non conterebbe l'eta ma penso che siate tutte lisce e delicate con un buon profumo


Perché non provi anche tu?


----------



## banshee (23 Maggio 2015)

*Tebeee*

ma il mio shampo??  elixir 79...


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> L acido ascorbico lo uso sia per il viso che per il corpo, con dosi diverse.
> Intanto ogni pelle è diversa quindi le quantità dovete settarle voi tenendo presente che è un esfoliante potente che continua ad agire sulla pelle per qualche ora.
> Se sbagliate dose potete trovarvi arrossate e molto.
> Quindi occhio.
> ...


Evviva è quella che uso anch'io, quando ho voglia.


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma il mio shampo??  elixir 79...


Non trovo l inci, ma cosí sulla non fiducia, revlon non la promuovono. ..


----------



## Nicka (23 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che shampoo usi? A occhio e croce dalla foto hai capelli corposi come i miei e nonostante vada di olio di argan ad ogni lavaggio non riesco più a tenerli lucidi come prima


Uso questo:







E alla fine nessun olio di argan nè semi di lino, anche se voglio provarli sti semi...
Ci hanno messo un po' a disintossicarsi, ho avuto voglia di tornare a Fructis e similari diverse volte... perchè sul momento non dico che fanno schifo, ma si vede che sono in sofferenza...


----------



## Scaredheart (23 Maggio 2015)

*Aiutoooo*

Scusate sono di corsa ma mi è successa una cosa ORRIBILE!! Ieri ho acquistato la crema idratante quella alle acque di rose( nella confezione blu ) per intenderci. Ho dormito tutta la notte con la crema abbondante sulla fronte  per evitare l'arrivo di rughe d'espressione  (la mia fobia) e oggi ho la fronte "bruciata" tutta papule! !! Che cavolo è successo? Come è possibile?  Scusate sono da cel e sono di corsa, aiutatemi iange:


----------



## drusilla (23 Maggio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Scusate sono di corsa ma mi è successa una cosa ORRIBILE!! Ieri ho acquistato la crema idratante quella alle acque di rose( nella confezione blu ) per intenderci. Ho dormito tutta la notte con la crema abbondante sulla fronte  per evitare l'arrivo di rughe d'espressione  (la mia fobia) e oggi ho la fronte "bruciata" tutta papule! !! Che cavolo è successo? Come è possibile?  Scusate sono da cel e sono di corsa, aiutatemi [emoji14]iange:


Io direi aloe vera che serve per le scottature ma aspettiamo le sagge...
E poi rughe di espressione a 23 anni non si può sentire! Piuttosto cura la pelle, non fumare prendi il sole con protezione alta e vedrai


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Uso questo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io adoro questo shampoo e il balsamo uguale.
praticamente uso solo quelli.
:inlove:


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Scusate sono di corsa ma mi è successa una cosa ORRIBILE!! Ieri ho acquistato la crema idratante quella alle acque di rose( nella confezione blu ) per intenderci. Ho dormito tutta la notte con la crema abbondante sulla fronte  per evitare l'arrivo di rughe d'espressione  (la mia fobia) e oggi ho la fronte "bruciata" tutta papule! !! Che cavolo è successo? Come è possibile?  Scusate sono da cel e sono di corsa, aiutatemi iange:


L inci di questa crema non é orribile come mi aspettavo, anzi...potrei comprarla anche se ha qualche schifezza ma messa in fondo all inci.
Possono essere successe due cose.
La prima é che qualche ingrediente ti abbia fatto allergia, ma credo che le papale e l arrossamento siano dovuto al soffoco.
Mi spiego.
Piú crema, non vuol dire meno rughe.
Vuol dire soffocare la pelle e ottenere l effetto contrario.
Le papule mi fanno pensare ad un overdose di prodotto, che ha impedito alla pelle di respirare e ha reagito in questo modo.
Quindi...devi mettere la giusta dose, che si assorbe nel giro di 10, 15 minuti.
Se rimani unta o non si assorbe, non va assolutamente bene.
E gli impacchi come hai fatto tu di crema, le rughe te le fanno venire.


----------



## Fantastica (23 Maggio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Scusate sono di corsa ma mi è successa una cosa ORRIBILE!! Ieri ho acquistato la crema idratante quella alle acque di rose( nella confezione blu ) per intenderci. Ho dormito tutta la notte con la crema abbondante sulla fronte  per evitare l'arrivo di rughe d'espressione  (la mia fobia) e oggi ho la fronte "bruciata" tutta papule! !! Che cavolo è successo? Come è possibile?  Scusate sono da cel e sono di corsa, aiutatemi iange:


Sei allergica. Inoltre, le creme vanno massaggiate fino ad assorbimento con movimenti leggeri, questo tutte. Altrimenti si chiamano maschere e si sciacquano, dopo qualche minuto. Le rughe ti verranno, ora la tua è una preoccupazione assurda.


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2015)

Compra amido di riso alimentare e gel d aloe.
Sciogli un po di amido in acqua meglio naturale e picchiata senza strofinare la fronte, poi metti gel d aloe.
Non in quantità industriali.
I due ingredienti dovrebbero disinfiammare.


Madonna.
Sopprimettela


----------



## Scaredheart (23 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Io direi aloe vera che serve per le scottature ma aspettiamo le sagge...
> E poi rughe di espressione a 23 anni non si può sentire! Piuttosto cura la pelle, non fumare prendi il sole con protezione alta e vedrai





Tebe ha detto:


> L inci di questa crema non é orribile come mi aspettavo, anzi...potrei comprarla anche se ha qualche schifezza ma messa in fondo all inci.
> Possono essere successe due cose.
> La prima é che qualche ingrediente ti abbia fatto allergia, ma credo che le papale e l arrossamento siano dovuto al soffoco.
> Mi spiego.
> ...





Fantastica ha detto:


> Sei allergica. Inoltre, le creme vanno massaggiate fino ad assorbimento con movimenti leggeri, questo tutte. Altrimenti si chiamano maschere e si sciacquano, dopo qualche minuto. Le rughe ti verranno, ora la tua è una preoccupazione assurda.





Tebe ha detto:


> Compra amido di riso alimentare e gel d aloe.
> Sciogli un po di amido in acqua meglio naturale e picchiata senza strofinare la fronte, poi metti gel d aloe.
> Non in quantità industriali.
> I due ingredienti dovrebbero disinfiammare.
> ...


Grazie mi sa che ho fatto casino perché con un'altra lo facevo e la mattina mi svegliavo  con pelle distesa, con questa ho fatto casino e non.ci dormo . più con dosi industriali! Ho imparato la lezione. Ora provo a sfiammare  la zona, grazie!

comunque la paura mi è presa da quando sono all'uni,  cioè i miei colleghi sono la maggior parte del 95 e alcuni di loro sulla fronte hanno le rughe ben marcate  da lì ho la fobia!! :scared:


----------



## Scaredheart (23 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Io direi aloe vera che serve per le scottature ma aspettiamo le sagge...
> E poi rughe di espressione a 23 anni non si può sentire! Piuttosto cura la pelle, non fumare prendi il sole con protezione alta e vedrai


Ah dimenticavo da quando ho la fobia,non fumo, faccio  maschere, e non esco di casa senza protezione! Non faccio lampade ne nulla... Avevo fatto questo esperimento che con un'altra crema mi era andata bene...con questa nada.  

Però per chi è esperto se c'è  qualcosa che previene le rughe (non le classiche ma di espressione) oltre gli esercizi facciali che faccio, sono interessata


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ah dimenticavo da quando ho la fobia,non fumo, faccio  maschere, e non esco di casa senza protezione! Non faccio lampade ne nulla... Avevo fatto questo esperimento che con un'altra crema mi era andata bene...con questa nada.
> 
> Però per chi è esperto se c'è  qualcosa che previene le rughe (non le classiche ma di espressione) oltre gli esercizi facciali che faccio, sono interessata



Io vorrei avere il doppio dei tuoi anni ma rughe sulla fronte non ne ho. Dipende dalla espressività individuale. Ti verranno dove verranno.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2015)

*fan vip*

Il silvio deve avere letto i consigli di Tebe.
Ha cambiato fondotinta: altro colore, coprenza, texture. Deve avere avuto paura che i petrolati lo facessero invecchiare.


----------



## Fantastica (23 Maggio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il silvio deve avere letto i consigli di Tebe.
> Ha cambiato fondotinta: altro colore, coprenza, texture. Deve avere avuto paura che i petrolati lo facessero invecchiare.


:sonar::sonar::sonar:  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Maggio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il silvio deve avere letto i consigli di Tebe.
> Ha cambiato fondotinta: altro colore, coprenza, texture. Deve avere avuto paura che i petrolati lo facessero invecchiare.


Il Silvio è seriamente ridicolo


----------



## ologramma (23 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Perché non provi anche tu?


Dici che divento più liscio e tenero?
Allora  prendo quelle di mia moglie ,ma che io ricordi mica usa tutte queste che usate voi e posso dire che avendo superato gli anta e di molto non ha rughe  e parlo di al disopra dei 60 , quindi non spendete tanti soldi che anche quelle un po più comuni fanno bene lo stesso.
Tebina capito?


----------



## Tebe (24 Maggio 2015)

ologramma ha detto:


> Dici che divento più liscio e tenero?
> Allora  prendo quelle di mia moglie ,ma che io ricordi mica usa tutte queste che usate voi e posso dire che avendo superato gli anta e di molto non ha rughe  e parlo di al disopra dei 60 , quindi non spendete tanti soldi che anche quelle un po più comuni fanno bene lo stesso.
> Tebina capito?


Macchè tanti soldi.
qui oltre ad essere l angolo della sciampista é anche l angolo del risparmio.
massima resa con minima spesa.
Tutto quello che hai visto sopra che ho postato al massimo costa 25 euro e vai avanti per mesi.
Corpo,  viso e mente.
:carneval:


----------



## Spot (24 Maggio 2015)

methylchloroisothiazolinone e metilisotiazolinone
sono dei conservanti mi sembra... roba cattiva o innocua? 

Ovviamente per queste cose sprofondo nell'ignorantitudine.


----------



## Tebe (24 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> methylchloroisothiazolinone e metilisotiazolinone
> sono dei conservanti mi sembra... roba cattiva o innocua?
> 
> Ovviamente per queste cose sprofondo nell'ignorantitudine.


AAAAAAARRRRRGGGGGGHHHHH!


VADO RETRO!
SONO SILICONI!


E tra i peggiori perché sono quelli pesanti.
:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (24 Maggio 2015)

Sono in prodotti per capelli?
E in che posto nell inci?


----------



## Tebe (24 Maggio 2015)

No aspetta, il primo é un conservante


----------



## Tebe (24 Maggio 2015)

http://lola.mondoweb.net/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=10031&mobile=off


----------



## Spot (24 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> http://lola.mondoweb.net/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=10031&mobile=off


Gracias.
Quel forum è una risorsa spettacolare, mi ero dimenticata della sua esistenza.


----------



## ologramma (24 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Macchè tanti soldi.
> qui oltre ad essere l angolo della sciampista é anche l angolo del risparmio.
> massima resa con minima spesa.
> Tutto quello che hai visto sopra che ho postato al massimo costa 25 euro e vai avanti per mesi.
> ...


Devo trovare giustificazione per questo forum oppure salvo le foto e gliele mostro ?


----------



## Tebe (24 Maggio 2015)

*aiuto*

:unhappy:
https://youtu.be/WowsjXH64Ys


----------



## Brunetta (24 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> :unhappy:
> https://youtu.be/WowsjXH64Ys


Male up forever l'avevo consigliato anch'io ma tre gocce.

È anche costoso per usarli come vernice.


----------



## Tebe (24 Maggio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Male up forever l'avevo consigliato anch'io ma tre gocce.
> 
> È anche costoso per usarli come vernice.


Sì ma...:unhappy: per la serie...ti svegli al mattino e chiedi chi cazzo é quella che ha dormito con te.
Va a finire che gli chiedi i documenti.

Stavo guardando qualcosa sul trucco correttivo, ma qui siamo a livello di cambio di identità. 
:unhappy:


----------



## Nicka (24 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sì ma...:unhappy: per la serie...ti svegli al mattino e chiedi chi cazzo é quella che ha dormito con te.
> Va a finire che gli chiedi i documenti.
> 
> Stavo guardando qualcosa sul trucco correttivo, ma qui siamo a livello di cambio di identità.
> :unhappy:


Avevo visto una modella che faceva vedere il cambio grazie al trucco.
Quando rientro cerco il video.


----------



## Tebe (24 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Avevo visto una modella che faceva vedere il cambio grazie al trucco.
> Quando rientro cerco il video.


Mi sto facendo una cultura sul cambio dei connotati grazie al trucco , ma...oddio...
non é il mio genere.
Insomma...ok minimizzare alcuni difetti ma qui davvero...
Boh...poi ognuno fa quello che vuole, ma solo il pensiero di tutto quel silicume coprente che soffoca la pelle...
No grazie.
Mi tengo le mie imperfezioni, le mie rughe, che mi piacciono tanto e il mio naso greco un po da uoma.


Qui é barare alla grande.


----------



## Nicka (24 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi sto facendo una cultura sul cambio dei connotati grazie al trucco , ma...oddio...
> non é il mio genere.
> Insomma...ok minimizzare alcuni difetti ma qui davvero...
> Boh...poi ognuno fa quello che vuole, ma solo il pensiero di tutto quel silicume coprente che soffoca la pelle...
> ...


Ecco.
Avevo visto il suo video...lei soffre di acne e col trucco nasconde tutto.

[video=youtube;ex33wtqnNz8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ex33wtqnNz8[/video]


----------



## Eliade (24 Maggio 2015)

E io che mi preoccupo di nascondere le occhiaie, ecco mi preoccupo solo perché tanto non ci riesco mai.... :condom::condom:


----------



## Tebe (24 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ecco.
> Avevo visto il suo video...lei soffre di acne e col trucco nasconde tutto.
> 
> [video=youtube;ex33wtqnNz8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ex33wtqnNz8[/video]


Minchia.
Mi viene solo in mente che ok, nasconde tutto ma peggiora la situazione. 
Quella roba non lascia respirare la pelle.
É cemento puro.
Che in video sembra una figata ma dal vero credo  faccia effetto mascherine Moira Orfei.


----------



## Simy (24 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Uso questo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Tebe ha detto:


> Io adoro questo shampoo e il balsamo uguale.
> praticamente uso solo quelli.
> :inlove:



lo proverò


----------



## Simy (24 Maggio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Scusate sono di corsa ma mi è successa una cosa ORRIBILE!! Ieri ho acquistato la crema idratante quella alle acque di rose( nella confezione blu ) per intenderci. Ho dormito tutta la notte con la crema abbondante sulla fronte  per evitare l'arrivo di rughe d'espressione  (la mia fobia) e oggi ho la fronte "bruciata" tutta papule! !! Che cavolo è successo? Come è possibile?  Scusate sono da cel e sono di corsa, aiutatemi iange:


Gel all'aloe


----------



## Simy (24 Maggio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> E io che mi preoccupo di nascondere le occhiaie, ecco mi preoccupo *solo perché tanto non ci riesco ma*i.... :condom::condom:



nemmeno io :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (24 Maggio 2015)

*fissate trucco fai da te*

Ho visto  nel video che la tipa usa un fissante trucco della Mac, che immagino costi e che sia un concentrato di silicone puro.
Io uso,  con estrema soddisfazione e con un risultato impeccabile, una semplice formula formula fai da te che non stressa assolutamente la pelle e fa durare il trucco per ore e ore.
A costo irrisorio.
Allora.
Due sono gli ingredienti.
Glicerina vegetale da comprare in farmacia, quella della Marco Viti va benissimo.
Acqua distillata.
In un contenitore a spruzzino mettete una parte di glicerina Marco Viti e 9 parti d acqua
Tenere in frigo e poi spruzzare sul viso a fine restauro. 
Risultato sorprendente.
Il trucco tiene tutta la giornata come appena fatto ,e la soluzione non soffoca la pelle.
Io uso anche per gli ombretti che si mettono "bagnati" per una maggiore scrivenza, una parte di glicerina e quattro o tre parti di acqua.
Il mio nero della kiko, che uso con pennellino bagnato, rimane intonso fino a sera, come appena messo.
Provate.
Vedrete che non mollerete piú questa soluzione.
Tra l altro la glicerina,  messa nella crema corpo (non molta, qualche goccia insieme a gel d aloe , oli mazzi e cazzi) idrata di bestia.
non esagerate con lei, perché idrata per occlusione nel senso che richiama acqua dallo strato profondo del derma, quindi se ne mettete troppa poi secca.
Ma vi assicuro che come fissante trucco non ha eguali.
Poi ditemi.


----------



## Tebe (24 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> nemmeno io :rotfl:


Peró vale la pena di provare i correttori colorati.
Kiko ne ha di belli.
Io una prova la farei.


----------



## Tebe (24 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Uso questo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Comunque non tutti i capelli amano l olio.
Io se metto qualsiasi olio sui miei capelli, dopo sembrano stoppa.


----------



## Simy (24 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Peró vale la pena di provare i correttori colorati.
> Kiko ne ha di belli.
> Io una prova la farei.



non ci azzecco mai col colore... 
ne sto usando uno della l'oreal al momento che non è male..


----------



## drusilla (24 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> non ci azzecco mai col colore...
> ne sto usando uno della l'oreal al momento che non è male..


Il colore deve essere aranciato... io finalmente credo di avercela fatta... ho trovato uno meglio del famoso Erase paste della Benefit! Adesso lo posto


----------



## Simy (24 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Il colore deve essere aranciato... io finalmente credo di avercela fatta... ho trovato uno meglio del famoso Erase paste della Benefit! Adesso lo posto



brava posta. 
si ma l'aranciato si deve adattare anche alla tonalità della pelle.


----------



## drusilla (24 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> brava posta.
> si ma l'aranciato si deve adattare anche alla tonalità della pelle.


Foto troppo pesanti minkia


----------



## Tebe (24 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Foto troppo pesanti minkia


Riducila.Nel senso taglia i bordi.Io faccio sempre cosí


----------



## Tebe (24 Maggio 2015)

I correttor...per il rossore del viso va bene il verde...Insomma, c è tutta una cromaticitá precisa.Mi sembra di avere visto da Kiko una palette con tutti i colori correttivi...Mi sa che vado a farci un giro.Voglio provare a farmi zigomata


----------



## Spot (25 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho visto  nel video che la tipa usa un fissante trucco della Mac, che immagino costi e che sia un concentrato di silicone puro.
> Io uso,  con estrema soddisfazione e con un risultato impeccabile, una semplice formula formula fai da te che non stressa assolutamente la pelle e fa durare il trucco per ore e ore.
> A costo irrisorio.
> Allora.
> ...


Questa la proverò assolutamente.


----------



## Eliade (25 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Uso questo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmm 0% siliconi ok ,ma in quanto a parabeni e cocamide come siamo messi? Non trovo l'inci. :unhappy:


----------



## Eliade (25 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> nemmeno io :rotfl:


:rotfl::carneval:


----------



## Eliade (25 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho visto  nel video che la tipa usa un fissante trucco della Mac, che immagino costi e che sia un concentrato di silicone puro.
> Io uso,  con estrema soddisfazione e con un risultato impeccabile, una semplice formula formula fai da te che non stressa assolutamente la pelle e fa durare il trucco per ore e ore.
> A costo irrisorio.
> Allora.
> ...


Io sento tanto parlare di 'sta mac. Volevo provare un rossetto effetto velluto...ma cazzo oltre 20 € per un rossetto? Mi rifiuto....:condom:


----------



## Eliade (25 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Peró vale la pena di provare i correttori colorati.
> Kiko ne ha di belli.
> Io una prova la farei.


Io uso un correttore arancione della wjcon (e non voglio sapere cosa contiene), sopra il correttore chiaro della so bio etic, poi tampono un po' con la BBcream della so bio etic e con il fondotita dell'ASTRA, fisso il tutto con la cipria porcellana della benecos...ma nulla. Non solo le occhiaie non risultano del tutto coperte ma dopo qualche ora l'alone melanzana sotto l'occhio compare comunque. L'alone sulla palpebra mobile la copro solo con trucchi intensi, altrimenti tutta la copertura se ne va nelle pieghette e sbiadisce. 
Ora ho acquistato un correttore l'oreal molto chiaro, speriamo. Anche qui non voglio sapere che c'è dentro.:unhappy:


----------



## Eliade (25 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Foto troppo pesanti minkia


Posta anche solo il link all'immagine. ^^


----------



## drusilla (25 Maggio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Posta anche solo il link all'immagine. ^^


provo a trovarlo su internet.


----------



## Nicka (25 Maggio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mmmm 0% siliconi ok ,ma in quanto a parabeni e cocamide come siamo messi? Non trovo l'inci. :unhappy:


Non ne ho la più pallida idea...questo me lo ha consigliato Tebe...
A meno che l'effetto sul momento non sia bello e tra un mese mi casca la testa perchè mi ha fatto uno scherzone!


----------



## Eliade (25 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non ne ho la più pallida idea...questo me lo ha consigliato Tebe...
> A meno che l'effetto sul momento non sia bello e tra un mese mi casca la testa perchè mi ha fatto uno scherzone!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## drusilla (25 Maggio 2015)

eccolo. Io l'ho preso scontatissimo alla Gardenia di Via Nazionale, poi è fatto qua a due passi, a Formello (laziali? aiutooo )


----------



## banshee (25 Maggio 2015)

grazie Tebe proverò sicuramente la tua formula del fissante!! 

sul famoso shampoo dell'Elixir 79 non riesco a trovare l'inci da nessuna parte, come t'ho detto è Revlon.. ma quindi testanera sono meglio??

per quanto riguarda il trucco, io non uso nulla sul viso, sono delicatissima.. divento immediatamente rossa...

una volta la mia amica truccatrice mi ha fatto un trucco da cerimonia, lei usa tutti prodotti MAC, mi sembrava di avere lo stucco in faccia!


----------



## drusilla (25 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> grazie Tebe proverò sicuramente la tua formula del fissante!!
> 
> sul famoso shampoo dell'Elixir 79 non riesco a trovare l'inci da nessuna parte, come t'ho detto è Revlon.. ma quindi testanera sono meglio??
> 
> ...


hai una pelle bellissima, si vede che è delicata! fregatene del trucco, c'è chi può e tu può


----------



## banshee (25 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> hai una pelle bellissima, si vede che è delicata! fregatene del trucco, c'è chi può e tu può


grazie Dru  è vero non mi lamento infatti, solo che avrei sempre voluto cercare di apparire meno spettrale :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:e tu mi hai vista quanto sono bianca


----------



## Brunetta (25 Maggio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io uso un correttore arancione della wjcon (e non voglio sapere cosa contiene), sopra il correttore chiaro della so bio etic, poi tampono un po' con la BBcream della so bio etic e con il fondotita dell'ASTRA, fisso il tutto con la cipria porcellana della benecos...ma nulla. Non solo le occhiaie non risultano del tutto coperte ma dopo qualche ora l'alone melanzana sotto l'occhio compare comunque. L'alone sulla palpebra mobile la copro solo con trucchi intensi, altrimenti tutta la copertura se ne va nelle pieghette e sbiadisce.
> Ora ho acquistato un correttore l'oreal molto chiaro, speriamo. Anche qui non voglio sapere che c'è dentro.:unhappy:


Il correttore va messo sopra il fondotinta o bb cream e non sotto.
L'ho scoperto da poco.
Sul dito e poi picchietti.
Prova!:up:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> grazie Dru  è vero non mi lamento infatti, solo che avrei sempre voluto cercare di apparire meno spettrale :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:e tu mi hai vista quanto sono bianca


Se hai una bella pelle usa il fard liquido Benefit. Fa effetto bimba sana.


----------



## Simy (25 Maggio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se hai una bella pelle usa il fard liquido Benefit. Fa effetto bimba sana.



questo? 

http://www.sephora.it/Make-up/Viso/Blush/ChaChaTint-Blush-liquido-Guance-e-Labbra/P469002


----------



## banshee (25 Maggio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se hai una bella pelle usa il fard liquido Benefit. Fa effetto bimba sana.


grazie mille del consiglio! sì esatto, cerco effetto "sono viva" perchè sono fortunata, ho una pelle molto bella, però sembro lavata nella candeggina :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Uso questo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


se vuoi provare i semi di lino ti dò una dritta: dopo che li hai tenuti a bagno può capitare che la mucillaggine prodotta sia un po' annacquata. Niente di male si può restringere mettendo a sobbollire qualche minuto. Però scola i semi prima, per due motivi: per prima cosa, dopo diventa un'impresa titanica scolarli. Seconda cosa, i semi li puoi utilizzare per fare dei panini fatti in casa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Maggio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Scusate sono di corsa ma mi è successa una cosa ORRIBILE!! Ieri ho acquistato la crema idratante quella alle acque di rose( nella confezione blu ) per intenderci. Ho dormito tutta la notte con la crema abbondante sulla fronte per evitare l'arrivo di rughe d'espressione (la mia fobia) e oggi ho la fronte "bruciata" tutta papule! !! Che cavolo è successo? Come è possibile? Scusate sono da cel e sono di corsa, aiutatemi iange:


Olio di Iperico. Anche calendula ma per me non c'è confronto. L'olio di Iperico è il massimo per tutte le ustioni e gli arrossamenti. Controlla il lotto della crema... a volte ci sono commercianti che non si fanno scrupoli.
... però... se fosse un' allergia?


----------



## Fantastica (25 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> grazie mille del consiglio! sì esatto, cerco effetto "sono viva" perchè sono fortunata, ho una pelle molto bella, però sembro lavata nella candeggina :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Beh, è il top! Sarai elegantissima.:up:


----------



## banshee (25 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Beh, è il top! Sarai elegantissima.:up:


dici il top? mi piacerebbe essere un filino più colorita.




giusto un filino... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fantastica (25 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> dici il top? mi piacerebbe essere un filino più colorita.
> 
> View attachment 10336
> 
> ...


No, non ci siamo... Hai la pelle trasparente, una meraviglia! Certo, va curata molto, ma dai... Per me è il top.


----------



## banshee (25 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> No, non ci siamo... Hai la *pelle trasparente*, una meraviglia! Certo, va curata molto, ma dai... Per me è il top.


sì è vero :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

grazie   io mi preferisco un po' abbronzata o come scrivevano Dru e Brunetta "colorito sano"  infatti abbondo di blush


----------



## Eliade (25 Maggio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il correttore va messo sopra il fondotinta o bb cream e non sotto.
> L'ho scoperto da poco.
> Sul dito e poi picchietti.
> Prova!:up:


Forse per le imperfezioni sul viso e se il correttore è della stessa tonalità del fondotinta, altrimenti si vede la macchia scura.
Per le occhiaie non credo, soprattutto se usi il correttore arancione. Sopra ci vuole un correttore molto chiaro, altrimenti quando s'impasta diventa quasi marrone.  Passarci sopra la spugnetta sporcata con una goccia di fondotinta/bb cream è un di più.


----------



## disincantata (25 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> dici il top? mi piacerebbe essere un filino più colorita.
> 
> View attachment 10336
> 
> ...



Pero' fanno presto a farti i prelievi!!!!!!

UNA delle mie figlie e' bianco latte, ci mette mesi ad abbronzarsi e diventa dorata. Pero' e' molto brava a truccarsi.

Tralascio i tempi.  

SE SOLO la sfiori le resta il segno per qualche minuto.


----------



## Fantastica (25 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sì è vero :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> grazie   io mi preferisco un po' abbronzata o come scrivevano Dru e Brunetta "colorito sano"  infatti abbondo di blush


Ma bionda, mora o rossa?


----------



## oscuro (25 Maggio 2015)

*Si*

Altro giro altra corsa......si riparte....uno di questi giorni..aprirò....e sicuro una chiappa uscirà fuori....sicuro....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Maggio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> *Pero' fanno presto a farti i prelievi!!!!!!
> *
> UNA delle mie figlie e' bianco latte, ci mette mesi ad abbronzarsi e diventa dorata. Pero' e' molto brava a truccarsi.
> 
> ...


Che fortuna !!!


----------



## banshee (25 Maggio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Pero' fanno presto a farti i prelievi!!!!!!
> 
> UNA delle mie figlie e' bianco latte, ci mette mesi ad abbronzarsi e diventa dorata. Pero' e' molto brava a truccarsi.
> 
> ...


Uguale a tua figlia, sia i segni che l'abbronzatura dorata... Ci metto tutta l'estate a diventare colorita dopo le immancabili prime scottature fucsia  Sui prelievi no  ho le vene piccole e profonde ahahah


----------



## banshee (25 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma bionda, mora o rossa?


Ci credi mora? Mora, occhi scuri, sopracciglia scure  e lentiggini!!


----------



## Brunetta (25 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> questo?
> 
> http://www.sephora.it/Make-up/Viso/Blush/ChaChaTint-Blush-liquido-Guance-e-Labbra/P469002


Io ho presente una confezione leggermente diversa. Ma è quello. Va bene per mia figlia per fare capire che è viva.


----------



## banshee (25 Maggio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho presente una confezione leggermente diversa. Ma è quello. Va bene per mia figlia per fare capire che è viva.


Come la capisco


----------



## drusilla (25 Maggio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho presente una confezione leggermente diversa. Ma è quello. Va bene per mia figlia per fare capire che è viva.


Il classico forse, il Benetint

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/media/...fb8d27136e95/b/e/benefit_benetint_900x900.jpg


----------



## Brunetta (25 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Come la capisco &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


Mia figlia castano scuro  (adesso con colpi di sole) e occhi chiari. Le chiedono se si sente poco bene, se non ha un po' di fard.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Il classico forse, il Benetint
> 
> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/media/...fb8d27136e95/b/e/benefit_benetint_900x900.jpg



Perfetto!


----------



## Simy (25 Maggio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho presente una confezione leggermente diversa. Ma è quello. Va bene per mia figlia per fare capire che è viva.



non ho questi problemi ma lo provo...


----------



## drusilla (25 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> non ho questi problemi ma lo provo...


Questa ragazza qua ne fa uno casalingo con: colorante per alimenti forse? (Flavour) sarebbe da provare, perchè l'originale è caro....
http://youtu.be/rvKzOXZYvrk


----------



## drusilla (25 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Questa ragazza qua ne fa uno casalingo con: colorante per alimenti forse? (Flavour) sarebbe da provare, perchè l'originale è caro....
> http://youtu.be/rvKzOXZYvrk


Edit: un altro tutorial suggerisce per fare uno color corallo di mischiare il colorante arancione e rosa, per il rosso profondo mescolare il rosso con un po di viola o blu etc.... 
Domani ci vado al reparto coloranti per dolci per vedere


----------



## Simy (25 Maggio 2015)

occhio che i coloranti per alimenti macchiano!


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mmmm 0% siliconi ok ,ma in quanto a parabeni e cocamide come siamo messi? Non trovo l'inci. :unhappy:


Non é malaccio.
Faccio una foto e ti posto l inci


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Altro giro altra corsa......si riparte....uno di questi giorni..aprirò....e sicuro una chiappa uscirà fuori....sicuro....:rotfl::rotfl:


Ma allora ci spii!


----------



## drusilla (25 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> occhio che i coloranti per alimenti macchiano!


Dici che è meglio di no?


----------



## drusilla (25 Maggio 2015)

Sembra che The Body Shop abbia un lip & cheek stain simile al Benetint a metà prezzo


----------



## Simy (25 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Sembra che The Body Shop abbia un lip & cheek stain simile al Benetint a metà prezzo


ottimo 
mi piacciono i prodotti di "the body shop"


----------



## drusilla (25 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ottimo
> mi piacciono i prodotti di "the body shop"


http://www.the-body-shop.it/media/c...ab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/1/1/11882m_z_3.jpg
E questo in stick: 
http://www.the-body-shop.it/it/lip-cheek-velvet-40-poppy-red.html


----------



## Brunetta (25 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Questa ragazza qua ne fa uno casalingo con: colorante per alimenti forse? (Flavour) sarebbe da provare, perchè l'originale è caro....
> http://youtu.be/rvKzOXZYvrk


Ma il bebetint dura tantissimo, si usa proprio a gocce!


----------



## banshee (26 Maggio 2015)

*a proposito*

..a proposito di carnagione bianca, voi che creme solari usate? 

io uso la Lierac, spray (non sopporto le creme che ungono e appiccicano), considerato che mi devo abbastanza proteggere  mi trovo bene... sono andata in Messico con la 30 e non mi sono scottata :mexican:


----------



## free (26 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ..a proposito di carnagione bianca, voi che creme solari usate?
> 
> io uso la Lierac, spray (non sopporto le creme che ungono e appiccicano), considerato che mi devo abbastanza proteggere  mi trovo bene... sono andata in Messico con la 30 e non mi sono scottata :mexican:


stucco e rasante
no scherzo, ho anch'io la pelle molto chiara e soggetta a eritemi e scottature, uso creme a protezione altissima, le ex blocco totale


----------



## drusilla (26 Maggio 2015)

A me la dermatologa ha consigliato le creme dell'Heliocare (made in Spain vedo adesso[emoji2] ) e Eucare (made in Rome [emoji2] ). Come al solito non mi carica la foto


----------



## Nicka (26 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ..a proposito di carnagione bianca, voi che creme solari usate?
> 
> io uso la Lierac, spray (non sopporto le creme che ungono e appiccicano), considerato che mi devo abbastanza proteggere  mi trovo bene... sono andata in Messico con la 30 e non mi sono scottata :mexican:


Io ho la pellaccia dura, mi sono scottata pochissime volte e uso creme con protezione minima.
Ma non vado nemmeno così tanto al mare, divento nerissima dopo 3 giorni. Se prendo una settimana di sole all'anno è già tanto! 

La più brutta scottatura è stata un anno che ero in Puglia, era il primo giorno di sole...ho chiesto a mia nonna se mi passasse la crema protettiva e mi ha passato l'olio abbronzante, non ho controllato la protezione...ed era a 0...:unhappy:
Verso mezzogiorno ho cominciato a vedere la pelle che fumava, praticamente ero diventata una cotoletta coi piedi.


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Tebe ha detto:


> Ma allora ci spii!



No,leggo guardo,e se la foto vale...............:rotfl:


----------



## ologramma (26 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> A me la dermatologa ha consigliato le creme dell'Heliocare (made in Spain vedo adesso[emoji2] ) e Eucare (made in Rome [emoji2] ). Come al solito non mi carica la foto


Ma la spiegazione che ti ho dato mi sembra che non è valsa a niente


----------



## Tebe (26 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ..a proposito di carnagione bianca, voi che creme solari usate?
> 
> io uso la Lierac, spray (non sopporto le creme che ungono e appiccicano), considerato che mi devo abbastanza proteggere  mi trovo bene... sono andata in Messico con la 30 e non mi sono scottata :mexican:


Protezione 30 sempre, e non ho una crema solare preferita.
Sono tutte ad inci raccapriccianti.
Ma tutte tutte.
Uso peró il bagnoschiuma o doccia non mi ricordo quella della nivea che é un olio lavante,  talmente chimico pure quello che é l unico che toglie i filtri solari dalla pelle.
C é un mondo sulle creme solari ad alta protezione, un mondo horror.
I filtri rimangono appiccicati come piattole e fanno male.
Peró si sceglie in questo caso il male minore.


----------



## Simy (26 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Protezione 30 sempre, e non ho una crema solare preferita.
> Sono tutte ad inci raccapriccianti.
> Ma tutte tutte.
> Uso peró il bagnoschiuma o doccia non mi ricordo quella della nivea che é un olio lavante,  talmente chimico pure quello che é l unico che toglie i filtri solari dalla pelle.
> ...



E poi il chimico dell'olio lavante come lo togli?


----------



## Tebe (26 Maggio 2015)

*spulciare qui*

http://lola.mondoweb.net/viewforum.php?f=41


----------



## Tebe (26 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> E poi il chimico dell'olio lavante come lo togli?


Essendo un bagnoschiuma anche se oleoso ma finto oleoso si lava via tutto tranquillamente.
É solo molto aggressivo, nonostante ci sia scritto che é per pelli delicate.
ma nessun problema.
poi mi incremo.
Meglio la pelle un po secca che tenersi gli skifidor addosso.


----------



## sienne (26 Maggio 2015)

Ciao

uso prodotti, con i quali lavo la biancheria, per aumentare la protezione solare nei vestiti. 

Per la pelle, essendo bianca, uso Daylong 50+ senza profumo e a base di liposomi. Da sempre. 
Mi era stato prescritto dal dermatologo, quando mi sono bruciata tramite una esplosione di gas. 
La uso da sempre ... 


sienne


----------



## Simy (26 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Essendo un bagnoschiuma anche se oleoso ma finto oleoso si lava via tutto tranquillamente.
> É solo molto aggressivo, nonostante ci sia scritto che é per pelli delicate.
> ma nessun problema.
> poi mi incremo.
> Meglio la pelle un po secca che tenersi gli skifidor addosso.


questo?


----------



## Tebe (26 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> questo?


Sì,  lui.
http://lola.mondoweb.net/viewtopic.php?t=18714&mforum=lola


----------



## drusilla (26 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> A me la dermatologa ha consigliato le creme dell'Heliocare (made in Spain vedo adesso[emoji2] ) e Eucare (made in Rome [emoji2] ). Come al solito non mi carica la foto


----------



## Simy (26 Maggio 2015)

io ho preso questi. l'inci non mi sembra proprio malaccio...

http://www.ilmondodellasere.com/make-up/prodotti-con-buoni-inci/solari-vivi-verde-coop-inci.html


----------



## Eliade (26 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non é malaccio.
> Faccio una foto e ti posto l inci


Ok.


----------



## Eliade (26 Maggio 2015)

Io uso questa come crema solare. 






Cosa ci sia dentro non lo so, evitiamo di postarlo. Mi trovo benissimo, ma devo fare attenzione a stenderla bene ovunque, altrimenti zac.
Ha una consistenza simile alla pasta di fissan, ma leggermente più fluida. :facepalm:


----------



## banshee (26 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Protezione 30 sempre, e non ho una crema solare preferita.
> Sono tutte ad inci raccapriccianti.
> Ma tutte tutte.
> Uso peró il bagnoschiuma o doccia non mi ricordo quella della nivea che é un olio lavante,  talmente chimico pure quello che é l unico che toglie i filtri solari dalla pelle.
> ...


oddio no... non so se voglio sapere :scared: ... è l'unico prodotto di cui veramente non posso fare a meno, alternativa l'ospedale o la chiusa a casa da giugno a ottobre


----------



## Tebe (26 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io ho preso questi. l'inci non mi sembra proprio malaccio...
> 
> http://www.ilmondodellasere.com/make-up/prodotti-con-buoni-inci/solari-vivi-verde-coop-inci.html


Sulla mia pelle è aggressivo.
Poi sai, le pelli reagiscono tutte in modo diverso ste maledette


----------



## Tebe (26 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> oddio no... non so se voglio sapere :scared: ... è l'unico prodotto di cui veramente non posso fare a meno, alternativa l'ospedale o la chiusa a casa da giugno a ottobre


Io idem, quindi meglio non sapere.


Paura


----------



## banshee (26 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io idem, quindi meglio non sapere.
> 
> 
> Paura


proverò l'olio nivea che hai suggerito tu, per lavarsi dopo perlomeno..

per quanto riguarda il doposole, appena posso ti posto una foto di un gel aloe 100% preso dal mio luiall'estero, così mi dici se secondo te c'è qualcosa di strano....


----------



## Tebe (26 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> proverò l'olio nivea che hai suggerito tu, per lavarsi dopo perlomeno..
> 
> per quanto riguarda il doposole, appena posso ti posto una foto di un gel aloe 100% preso dal mio luiall'estero, così mi dici se secondo te c'è qualcosa di strano....


Se non ho capito male tutti gli oli lavanti della nivea tolgono i filtri solari.
Ne proverò altri.
Quello postato ha per me un odore terribile.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Maggio 2015)

Adoro l'abbronzatura. Quindi uso i primi giorni una protezione 15 poi scendo fino al l'olio solare protezione 2 o nulla.
ProteZione alta solo ai Caraibi o nel Mar rosso tranne che sulle gambe


----------



## Simy (26 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Adoro l'abbronzatura. Quindi uso i primi giorni una protezione 15 poi scendo fino al l'olio solare protezione 2 o nulla.
> ProteZione alta solo ai Caraibi o nel Mar rosso tranne che sulle gambe


io se non metto la protezione mmi cuoco come carne sulla griglia...


----------



## brenin (26 Maggio 2015)

Essendo soggetto ad eritemi,ho sempre usato prodotti Roc. Per quanto riguarda i componenti dei prodotti, ed il loro grado di eventuale nocività, vi segnalo questo sito :

http://www.biodizionario.it/


----------



## Tebe (26 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Adoro l'abbronzatura. Quindi uso i primi giorni una protezione 15 poi scendo fino al l'olio solare protezione 2 o nulla.
> ProteZione alta solo ai Caraibi o nel Mar rosso tranne che sulle gambe


Beata.
Pure io adoro l abbronzatura e fortunatamente e nonostante la protezione 30 divento nera nera.
Ma se non la mettessi tempo un'ora e sono unneritema pustoloso ambulante.
Devo dire che da qualche anno un mese prima dell esposizione mi faccio anche di pillole di beta carotene e questo aumenta la mia abbronzatura e azzera il rischio eritema.
Infatti se me lo dimentico devo mettere la protezione 50.


----------



## Tebe (26 Maggio 2015)

Comunque, per chi soffre di eritemi maximi come me, consiglio vivamente l olio di carota o il beta carotene pure quello comprato al super.
Davvero mi ha cambiato la vita.
Rinforza le difese della pelle e stimola la melanina, donando unnabbronzatura davvero più intensa.
E di un bel colore dorato cioccolatoso.


----------



## banshee (26 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Beata.
> Pure io adoro l abbronzatura e fortunatamente e nonostante la protezione 30 divento nera nera.
> Ma se non la mettessi tempo un'ora e sono unneritema pustoloso ambulante.
> Devo dire che da qualche anno un mese prima dell esposizione mi faccio anche *di pillole di beta carotene *e questo aumenta la mia abbronzatura e azzera il rischio eritema.
> Infatti se me lo dimentico devo mettere la protezione 50.


anche io.. da quando le uso, mi abbronzo.. mi ci vuole un pochetto ma divento bella dorata.. 

unico caso in cui non mi scotto, su in montagna.. e lì divento nera. incredibile ma vero.


----------



## Fantastica (26 Maggio 2015)

Per me ottimi i solari della Nature's italianissimi.

[video]https://www.natures.it/prodotti/spray-solare-viso-corpo-spf-50/[/video]


----------



## banshee (26 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Per me ottimi i solari della Nature's italianissimi.
> 
> [video]https://www.natures.it/prodotti/spray-solare-viso-corpo-spf-50/[/video]


tu sei chiara o scura di carnagione ??


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> anche io.. da quando le uso, mi abbronzo.. mi ci vuole un pochetto ma divento bella dorata..
> 
> unico caso in cui non mi scotto, su in montagna.. e lì divento nera. incredibile ma vero.


attenzione al dosaggio del beta-carotene, però: se si eccede si diventa arancioni. E non scherzo.
Inoltre il sovradosaggio può provocare la caduta dei capelli.


----------



## free (26 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> anche io.. da quando le uso, mi abbronzo.. mi ci vuole un pochetto ma divento bella dorata..
> 
> *unico caso in cui non mi scotto, su in montagna*.. e lì divento nera. incredibile ma vero.


io pure lì, mi sono scottata più di una volta a sciare sul ghiacciaio:unhappy:
comunque è vero, l'abbronzatura di montagna è più scura (per gli altri)


----------



## Tebe (26 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> attenzione al dosaggio del beta-carotene, però: se si eccede si diventa arancioni. E non scherzo.
> Inoltre il sovradosaggio può provocare la caduta dei capelli.


Vero è sembra anche aumenti il rischio di cancro ai polmoni nei fumatori, ma si parla di un mese all anno di assunzione quindi nessun pericolo.
A meno che uno non ingerisca delle mega dosi...
I pazzi sono ovunque


----------



## Fantastica (26 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> tu sei chiara o scura di carnagione ??


media


----------



## banshee (26 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> attenzione al dosaggio del beta-carotene, però: se si eccede si diventa arancioni. E non scherzo.
> Inoltre il sovradosaggio può provocare la caduta dei capelli.


no no ne prendo poco, un mese l'anno prima dell'esposizione e dosi controllate :up:


----------



## Tebe (26 Maggio 2015)

*inci per Eliade*

Ecco qui il balsamo e lo shampoo della testanera che mi piacciono un sacco.
Sui miei capelli hanno una resa strepitosa.

Lo shampoo è morbido, non mi secca i capelli e li rende disciplinati e corposi. Lo uso da più di un anno ed è sempre performante.
Spesso non uso nemmeno il balsamo, il quale districa i miei ricci ribelli di brutto e non appesantisce.
Per me entrambi super promossi.


----------



## Tebe (26 Maggio 2015)

Poi oggi ho comprato anche questo shampoo e l ho appena usato.
Profumo molto delicato e piacevole.
Sui capelli è molto, molto corposo.
Non ho avuto bisogno di balsamo dopo.
Mi è piaciuto e l ho trovato cremoso nel lavaggio.
Vediamo sulla distanza.
Come prima cosa però credo non sia troppo adatto a chi ha i capelli grassi.
Ma anche qui, bisogna provarlo.


----------



## Eliade (27 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ecco qui il balsamo e lo shampoo della testanera che mi piacciono un sacco.
> Sui miei capelli hanno una resa strepitosa.
> 
> Lo shampoo è morbido, non mi secca i capelli e li rende disciplinati e corposi. Lo uso da più di un anno ed è sempre performante.
> ...


Belli, decisamente non male!!!! Alla prima occasione li prendo entrambi!!!!
Tebe, mi sei proprio piaciuta con questi inci :up:


----------



## Eliade (27 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Poi oggi ho comprato anche questo shampoo e l ho appena usato.
> Profumo molto delicato e piacevole.
> Sui capelli è molto, molto corposo.
> Non ho avuto bisogno di balsamo dopo.
> ...


Io non lo promuovo. Posso anche accettare i parabeni, ma la cocamida (MEA, TEA, DEA, MIPA, etc..) l'ho categoricamente bannate....ho iniziato a trovare pace col prurito da quando le ho eliminate tutte!


----------



## banshee (27 Maggio 2015)

*tebe*

consiglio.. secondo te passare dall'uso del famoso Elixir che non abbiamo trovato l'inci ma probabilmente è gonfio di siliconi a questi prodotti Testanera, si può fare? 

o il capello si deve prima disintossicare dal silicone con utilizzo prodotti neutri?


----------



## Nicka (27 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> consiglio.. secondo te passare dall'uso del famoso Elixir che non abbiamo trovato l'inci ma probabilmente è gonfio di siliconi a questi prodotti Testanera, si può fare?
> 
> o il capello si deve prima disintossicare dal silicone con utilizzo prodotti neutri?


Io sono passata direttamente...
I primi tempi erano ingestibili e inguardabili...piano piano stanno andando sempre meglio...


----------



## Tebe (27 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> consiglio.. secondo te passare dall'uso del famoso Elixir che non abbiamo trovato l'inci ma probabilmente è gonfio di siliconi a questi prodotti Testanera, si può fare?
> 
> o il capello si deve prima disintossicare dal silicone con utilizzo prodotti neutri?


Passaggio diretto.
Si disintossica uguale.


Auguri e che la forza sia con te.
Ti faremo da gruppo di supporto perché ne avrai bisogno.

:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (27 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> consiglio.. secondo te passare dall'uso del famoso Elixir che non abbiamo trovato l'inci ma probabilmente è gonfio di siliconi a questi prodotti Testanera, si può fare?
> 
> o il capello si deve prima disintossicare dal silicone con utilizzo prodotti neutri?


E prendi anche il gel d aloe dell equilibra.
Una noce sui capelli capelli bagnati può essere una mano santa per il crespo.
In questa fase di disintossico non userei gli oli invece.
Comunque passo passo.
Usi la spuma?


----------



## banshee (27 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> E prendi anche il gel d aloe dell equilibra.
> Una noce sui capelli capelli bagnati può essere una mano santa per il crespo.
> In questa fase di disintossico non userei gli oli invece.
> Comunque passo passo.
> Usi la spuma?


no... sono liscia... cioè no "liscia" da messa in piega e piastra, sono tendenti al liscio, un po' gonfi.. :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (27 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Passaggio diretto.
> Si disintossica uguale.
> 
> 
> ...


:sbatti:

grazie... vi aggiornerò...


----------



## ivanl (27 Maggio 2015)

Io, allora mi sa che non posso consigliare alla moglie il passaggio a prodotti silicon free. I capelli sono un suo vanto e, se succedesse quel che dite, mi ucciderebbe.
Pero' le ho fatto riportare indietro due antirughe che avevano il dimetichone come secondo ingrediente


----------



## Tebe (27 Maggio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io, allora mi sa che non posso consigliare alla moglie il passaggio a prodotti silicon free. I capelli sono un suo vanto e, se succedesse quel che dite, mi ucciderebbe.
> Pero' le ho fatto riportare indietro due antirughe che avevano il dimetichone come secondo ingrediente


Secondo ingrediente?:unhappy:
Il primo sarà stato acqua e dopo quel silicone niente sarebbe più penetrato nella pelle.
Bravo!
Effetto Saratoga davvero.


----------



## Tebe (27 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :sbatti:
> 
> grazie... vi aggiornerò...


Pensiamo positivo.
Magari i tuoi reagiscono meglio essendo lisci.











:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (27 Maggio 2015)

Comunque, ne vale la pena.
Fidati


----------



## Nicka (27 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Pensiamo positivo.
> Magari i tuoi reagiscono meglio essendo lisci.
> 
> 
> :unhappy:


I miei sono lisci...eppure...


----------



## Spot (27 Maggio 2015)

Beh insomma.
Stavo pensando di farmi di nuovo rossa. O ramata.

Con la frangetta enorme e il capello più o meno corto.


----------



## Nicka (27 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Beh insomma.
> Stavo pensando di farmi di nuovo rossa. O ramata.
> 
> Con la frangetta enorme e il capello più o meno corto.


RASA!
Io son rinata...


----------



## Tebe (27 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> I miei sono lisci...eppure...


E stai zitta....

Facocera dei capelli.


----------



## banshee (27 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Pensiamo positivo.
> Magari i tuoi reagiscono meglio essendo lisci.
> 
> 
> ...





Nicka ha detto:


> I miei sono lisci...eppure...


bene. 

aggiungiamo pure che.. io sono castana scura di natura. 

ho iniziato a farmi nera, poi mi sono scocciata e volevo toglierlo, sono diventata rossiccia, poi ho fatto i colpi di sole, ero quasi bionda, poi non mi piacevo e mi sono riscurita, oggi il parrucco mi fa un 3 per capirci.

quindi immaginiamo che succederà quando smetterò di usare i siliconi

:embolo:


----------



## Simy (27 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> bene.
> 
> aggiungiamo pure che.. io sono castana scura di natura.
> 
> ...



paura fifa :scared:


----------



## Spot (27 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> RASA!
> Io son rinata...


Guarda, non avessi un po' di colloqui in programma lo farei.
Ma con certi ambienti radical chic meglio andare coi piedi di piombo.


----------



## Tebe (27 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> paura fifa :scared:


Un horror praticamente.
Paura fifa global
:scared:


----------



## lunaiena (27 Maggio 2015)

[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.701961)]*Scusate se mi intrometto ho trovato questa ricetta 
e sarebbe la prima volta che per le creme utilizzo il metodo 
fai da te ...
commenti?
la vitamina E dove è reperibile?

Ps:Il neretto non è voluto 


crema antirughe fatta in casa*, gli ingredient
20 ml di olio di cocco[/COLOR]


30 ml di cera d’api
5 ml di olio di rosa canina
5 ml di vitamina E
5 gocce di olio essenziale di geranio (facoltativo)
5 gocce di olio essenziale di rosa (facoltativo)


----------



## Tebe (27 Maggio 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> [COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.701961)]*Scusate se mi intrometto ho trovato questa ricetta
> e sarebbe la prima volta che per le creme utilizzo il metodo
> fai da te ...
> commenti?
> ...


La vitamina e è tocoferolo ma non so se possa essere recuperata in farmacia, io l ho comprata da aromazone.com o su dadlindo.it
Occhio perché è solida praticamente.


----------



## Eliade (27 Maggio 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> [COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.701961)]*Scusate se mi intrometto ho trovato questa ricetta
> e sarebbe la prima volta che per le creme utilizzo il metodo
> fai da te ...
> commenti?
> ...


 Non è una crema, tanto meno specifica per il viso.  Sei sicura che sia questa e non manchi, per es., l'acqua? E che le quantità siano espresse in ml? La cera è solida, così come spesso lo è anche l'olio di cocco, di solito si pesa tutto in g. E' un miscuglio di oli (cocco, rosa, o.e.) resi solidi dalla presenza di cera d'api (funge da "emulsionante"). Il "potere antirughe" sta tutto nell'olio di rosa, potresti anche usare solo quello.
Più che crema direi che è un unguento. 

Allora se vuoi fare dell'autoproduzione di cosmetica ti consiglio di iniziare a studiare. Le creme, anche quelle per il viso, sono molto più complesse e occorre non solo studiare ma anche procurarsi un certo materiale di base (conservante, cartine tornasole per ph, soluzione per aumentare ed abbassare il ph, etc..).

Al limite se hai la pelle MOLTO, ma MOLTO, ma MOLTO secca lo puoi usare, altrimenti lo sconsiglio.

Se vuoi iniziare a produrre cosmetici, puoi iniziare con qualcosa di semplice: maschere viso fatte al momento, burrocacao, balsami labbra, qualche unguento semplice, burri corpi, cold cream.

Se volete la vitamina E pura la trovate solo su internet, di solito nelle farmacie vi rifilano il tocoferolo acetato (che contiene anche il tocoferolo).


----------



## Eliade (27 Maggio 2015)

Posti il sito da cui hai preso questa ricetta?


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Posti il sito da cui hai preso questa ricetta?


Ti piace?
A me non molto.
L olio di cocco in faccia poi...L olio di cocco in generale dico...


la tua faccina sorridente alla fine é inquietante.



Hai il fidanzato?


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2015)

Allora..a due giorni dal lavaggio con ilntestanera rosa che non piace come inci ad Eliade, e un po di ragione ce l ha, i capelli sono...secchi.
Connl altro shampoo non succedeva e la spuma messa è sempre la stessa.
Devo anche dire che il.rosso ha provato in negativo i miei capelli che devo dire appaiono un po stressati.
Tornerò ad un castano e farò la mia bomba capelli.
Quando li ho impazziti, questa maschera fai da me, è una vera mano santa.

Un vasetto di yogurt compatto, io uso quello greco naturale.
Un cucchiaino di olio di argan o altro olio che avete in casa quindil extra vergine, ma se usate un olio pesante mettetene un po' meno.
Un cucchiaio colmo di miele,  uso il millefiori skifidor.
4 gocce di limone.
Rosso di un uovo.
E poi a piacere gel di aloe.
Questi sopra i fondamentali. Ora quelli a piacere.
Metto anche un cucchiaio raso di cacao amaro, che li lucida da paura.
Si può mettere della curcuma se si fa sui capelli biondi.
Insomma.
Fantasia.
Tengo il mappazzone sulla testa avvolto in una cuffia da doccia o un sacchetto dell umido per non farlo seccare e lo tengo almeno un ora.
Per avere il top non superare le tre ore.
La rottura di coglionindel colamento mappazzone,nonostante sia tamponato da chilometri di cotone incastrati tra la fronte e la cuffia, vale la pena visto il risultato.
Sui miei capelli è davvero spaziale.
Ricci rinvigoriti eccetera.


----------



## oscuro (28 Maggio 2015)

*SI*

Chiederò subitaneamente all'admin di toglire certe foto,mi sa tanto di mercificazione del corpo femminile,io non capisco come mai non si siano presi provvedimenti prima.Ma al vecchio oscuro stava bene sta porcheria?


----------



## Eliade (28 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ti piace?
> A me non molto.
> L olio di cocco in faccia poi...L olio di cocco in generale dico...
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Non mi piace per nulla! Spacciare un unguento per una crema viso, proprio NO!

Ma insomma, volevo essere gentile per una volta! Poi dite che sono acida... 

No comment...:condom:


----------



## Eliade (28 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Allora..a due giorni dal lavaggio con ilntestanera rosa che non piace come inci ad Eliade, e un po di ragione ce l ha, i capelli sono...secchi.
> Connl altro shampoo non succedeva e la spuma messa è sempre la stessa.
> Devo anche dire che il.rosso ha provato in negativo i miei capelli che devo dire appaiono un po stressati.
> Tornerò ad un castano e farò la mia bomba capelli.
> Quando li ho impazziti, questa maschera fai da me, è una vera mano santa.


Le cocamidi possono provocare secchezza, non so dove l'abbia letto però...


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Non mi piace per nulla! Spacciare un unguento per una crema viso, proprio NO!
> 
> Ma insomma, volevo essere gentile per una volta! Poi dite che sono acida...
> ...


Ma l acidità traspariva.


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2015)

Quella merda dello shampoo testa nera rosa cangiante per me é una merda.
Da stamattina mi gatto la testa come se avessi i pidocchi e i capelli sono ancora piú secchi di stamattina.
Pure la spuma che uso che in genere é super performante, si é arresa.
Madonna che chiavica sto shampoo.
Adesso lo passo a Mattia.


----------



## Simy (28 Maggio 2015)

Ho finito i sali per l'idromassaggio ....una soluzione casalinga veloce ce l'avete? ??  Relax per me stasera prima che ammazzo qualcuno


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Ho finito i sali per l'idromassaggio ....una soluzione casalinga veloce ce l'avete? ??  Relax per me stasera prima che ammazzo qualcuno


Sale grosso integrale e qualche olio essenziale.
la dose del sale é la stessa dei sali.
Va bene anche il sale fino normale, ma come ultima scelta.


----------



## Eliade (28 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Ho finito i sali per l'idromassaggio ....una soluzione casalinga veloce ce l'avete? ??  Relax per me stasera prima che ammazzo qualcuno


Se hai degli oli essenziali questo può andar bene:
100g di sale grosso
1 cucchiaio di olio
6/7 gocce di olio essenziale d'arancia 
1 cucchiaino di cannela
colorante (facoltativo)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y76TsZIcKo8


----------



## Eliade (28 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma l acidità traspariva.


Non era mia intenzione stavolta.... :santarellina::santarellina:


----------



## Eliade (28 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quella merda dello shampoo testa nera rosa cangiante per me é una merda.
> Da stamattina mi gatto la testa come se avessi i pidocchi e i capelli sono ancora piú secchi di stamattina.
> Pure la spuma che uso che in genere é super performante, si é arresa.
> Madonna che chiavica sto shampoo.
> Adesso lo passo a Mattia.


E' la cocamide, la maledetta!!!!!! :condom::condom:

Povero Mattia!! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (29 Maggio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> E' la cocamide, la maledetta!!!!!! :condom::condom:
> 
> Povero Mattia!! :rotfl::rotfl:


Mattia non patisce nulla, ormai ha sviluppato gli anticorpi.
selezione della specie beauty.
Ormai sono anni che finisce le mie schifezze, consapevole.
Poi ogni tanto si fa i raid nel mio bagno e mi ruba le cose.
Io impazzisco nel trovarle, lui nega di averle prese e poi le trovo sempre nascoste negli anfratti del suo bagno.
E quando lo becco e gli faccio vedere le prove del rubamento lui si difende dicendo che ogni tanto ha bisogno di lavarsi con cose buone e allora sa che nel mio bagno le trova.


Che noia quell uomo, solo perché si riempie di croste e sfoghi quando usa qualcosa che gli passo. 
Ingrato.


----------



## Tebe (29 Maggio 2015)

Tutto quel parlare di droga, drogati, fattori e Company,  mi ha risvegliato una mia dipendenza bastarda, con cui lotto con alterne fortune da anni.
Era un periodo che la scimmia mi stava tornando. Me la sentivo sulla spalla. Addosso. Sentivo che stavo cedendo.
Ho fatto un rapido calcolo dall ultima volta che avevo ceduto, scoprendo che ...era parecchio. Ma davvero parecchio.
Quindi sono stata brava.
Quindi potevo permettermi di cedere.
Ho preso il Tablet, ho fatto un respirone e sono andata sul sito di Kiko.
Ebbene si.
Kiko.
Una drogata. Non posso avvicinarmi a quel negozio. Divento cerebrolesa.  Spendo l impossibile su cose che mai useró. 
Ma ho scoperto che andarci preparata quando non ho esigenze particolari, ottimizza il tutto.
Quindi.
Devo comprare un mattitone nero resistente all'acqua e l ho giá inquadrato.
Poi ho visto una bb cream diversa da tutte e se l inci non é proprio inguardabile sará mia, e la prendere di due tonalità. 
Una chiara e una piú scura.
Vorrei anche sperimentare un loro fondotinta mat. 
Poi qualcosa tipo terra o fard, mat anche lui ma non credo di trovarlo da kiko.
Rossetti non ne uso, quindi tutta quella parte non mi interessa.
Ero anche incuriosita dai primer pre trucco.
Vabbé.
Lunedì vado.


----------



## banshee (29 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Tutto quel parlare di droga, drogati, fattori e Company,  mi ha risvegliato una mia dipendenza bastarda, con cui lotto con alterne fortune da anni.
> Era un periodo che la scimmia mi stava tornando. Me la sentivo sulla spalla. Addosso. Sentivo che stavo cedendo.
> Ho fatto un rapido calcolo dall ultima volta che avevo ceduto, scoprendo che ...era parecchio. Ma davvero parecchio.
> Quindi sono stata brava.
> ...


ciao tebe, ti capisco. 
mi presento, mi chiamo banshee e sono una drogata.

ho due dipendenze brutte. ma brutte assai assai.

una si chiama "scarpe", l'altra si chiama "borse".

vivo e lavoro in uno dei quartieri più pregni di negozi e mercati dei suddetti prodotti che, come si dice nella mia città, levete proprio.

devo comprare un paio di scarpe perché MI SERVONO (giuro e spergiuro)... e già ne ho addocchiato un paio stupende che non mi servono a un cavolo, a cui sto pensando da ieri sera.





aiutatemi :unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (29 Maggio 2015)

No.
Qui non troverai l aiuto che cerchi, mi spiace.
A meno che non arrivi lothar con i suoi amici medici e allora forse abbiamo una speranza.
Ma senza di loro e le loro illuminate tecniche motivazionali contro le dipendenze, nulla possiamo. 
Il consiglio che ti do é.

arrenditi. 
Poni fine alla tua agonia e dai un genitore a quelle povere scarpette orfanelle.


----------



## banshee (29 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> No.
> Qui non troverai l aiuto che cerchi, mi spiace.
> A meno che non arrivi lothar con i suoi amici medici e allora forse abbiamo una speranza.
> Ma senza di loro e le loro illuminate tecniche motivazionali contro le dipendenze, nulla possiamo.
> ...


poverine tutte sole in quella vetrina... 

hai ragione... quando esco le vado a salvare!!!


(andiamo bene, mi ci mancava solo l'incoraggiamento... :unhappy: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl


----------



## Eliade (29 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mattia non patisce nulla, ormai ha sviluppato gli anticorpi.
> selezione della specie beauty.
> Ormai sono anni che finisce le mie schifezze, consapevole.
> Poi ogni tanto si fa i raid nel mio bagno e mi ruba le cose.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (29 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Tutto quel parlare di droga, drogati, fattori e Company,  mi ha risvegliato una mia dipendenza bastarda, con cui lotto con alterne fortune da anni.
> Era un periodo che la scimmia mi stava tornando. Me la sentivo sulla spalla. Addosso. Sentivo che stavo cedendo.
> Ho fatto un rapido calcolo dall ultima volta che avevo ceduto, scoprendo che ...era parecchio. Ma davvero parecchio.
> Quindi sono stata brava.
> ...


A me non piace molto la kiko, preferisco la wjcom. *_*
Però fammi sapere della bbcream, non si sa mai....:mexican:


----------



## Eliade (29 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ciao tebe, ti capisco.
> mi presento, mi chiamo banshee e sono una drogata.
> 
> ho due dipendenze brutte. ma brutte assai assai.
> ...


Presente! L'ultimo attentato mercoletì: un paio di decoltè neri in camoscino aperti davanti e un paio di sandali con la suola/tacco in pseudo sughero bianchi. :unhappy::unhappy:
Salvate anche me....


----------



## lunaiena (29 Maggio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non è una crema, tanto meno specifica per il viso.  Sei sicura che sia questa e non manchi, per es., l'acqua? E che le quantità siano espresse in ml? La cera è solida, così come spesso lo è anche l'olio di cocco, di solito si pesa tutto in g. E' un miscuglio di oli (cocco, rosa, o.e.) resi solidi dalla presenza di cera d'api (funge da "emulsionante"). Il "potere antirughe" sta tutto nell'olio di rosa, potresti anche usare solo quello.
> Più che crema direi che è un unguento.
> 
> Allora se vuoi fare dell'autoproduzione di cosmetica ti consiglio di iniziare a studiare. Le creme, anche quelle per il viso, sono molto più complesse e occorre non solo studiare ma anche procurarsi un certo materiale di base (conservante, cartine tornasole per ph, soluzione per aumentare ed abbassare il ph, etc..).
> ...


grazie molto esauriente...
infatti mi sembrava che fosse troppo consistente 
ma sono ignorante in materia quindi
ho avuto conferma di quel che imnaginavo...
cominceró con altro ...
a me piace l'olio di cocco 
lo uso sui capelli da anni e mi trovo benissimo
visto il mio tipo di capelli ...
il link...
http://www.ideegreen.it/crema-antirughe-fatta-in-casa-54212.html


----------



## banshee (29 Maggio 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Presente! L'ultimo attentato mercoletì: un paio di decoltè neri in camoscino aperti davanti e un paio di sandali con la suola/tacco in pseudo sughero bianchi. :unhappy::unhappy:
> Salvate anche me....



...come ti capisco..

io ho comprato un paio di sandali con le frange, stile un po' cowboy, hanno il tacco alto ma cilindrico, alte sulla caviglia... color sabbia scuro.

stupende.
non potevo lasciarle lì.

non le ho ancora mai messe e non so quando le potrò mettere, ma non potevo lasciarle orfane!!


----------



## free (1 Giugno 2015)

desidero sapere se è buono l'inci di questa crema che mi ha portato mia sorella dall'estero

Aloe Vera Gel, glicerina, glicole propilenico, Carbomer, trietanolammina, Retinyl palmitato (Vit. A), acido glicolico, acido lattico, Ergocalciferol (Vit. D), collagene, elastina, Tetrasodium EDTA, Methylparaben, mica / biossido di titanio, fragranza di erbe

marca dr. Lewinn

grazie!


----------



## Tebe (1 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> desidero sapere se è buono l'inci di questa crema che mi ha portato mia sorella dall'estero
> 
> Aloe Vera Gel, glicerina, glicole propilenico, Carbomer, trietanolammina, Retinyl palmitato (Vit. A), acido glicolico, acido lattico, Ergocalciferol (Vit. D), collagene, elastina, Tetrasodium EDTA, Methylparaben, mica / biossido di titanio, fragranza di erbe
> 
> ...


A parte qualche ingrediente che mi ha fatto venire i peli dritti, io la userei.
Se hai la pelle secca però, secondo me devi tamponarla con qualcosa di grasso.
Ho idea che secchi un po alla lunga.


----------



## free (1 Giugno 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> A parte qualche ingrediente che mi ha fatto venire i peli dritti, io la userei.
> Se hai la pelle secca però, secondo me devi tamponarla con qualcosa di grasso.
> Ho idea che secchi un po alla lunga.



grazie Tebe
ho la pelle normale...provo e vediamo come va!


----------



## banshee (1 Giugno 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> A parte qualche ingrediente che mi ha fatto venire i peli dritti, io la userei.
> Se hai la pelle secca però, secondo me devi tamponarla con qualcosa di grasso.
> Ho idea che secchi un po alla lunga.


ciao Tebe, mi sono ustionata al mare :carneval: CVD.. ho usato un gel all'aloe come doposole. una bomba. ho scordato di fotografare l'inci, appena posso ve lo posto.

sicuro dentro c'è qualcosa di indicibile :carneval: però per la prima volta post primo giorno di mare, ho dormito..


----------



## Eliade (1 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> desidero sapere se è buono l'inci di questa crema che mi ha portato mia sorella dall'estero
> 
> Aloe Vera Gel, glicerina, glicole propilenico, Carbomer, trietanolammina, Retinyl palmitato (Vit. A), acido glicolico, acido lattico, Ergocalciferol (Vit. D), collagene, elastina, Tetrasodium EDTA, Methylparaben, mica / biossido di titanio, fragranza di erbe
> 
> ...


Ma cos'è una crema antimacchia/schiarente?


----------



## free (1 Giugno 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma cos'è una crema antimacchia/schiarente?


è una crema per il contorno occhi, c'è scritto che ne basta una goccia


----------



## Tebe (1 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> è una crema per il contorno occhi, c'è scritto che ne basta una goccia


Infatti è molto esfoliante, anche io ho avuto il dubbio fosse schiarente ma mi sapeva più di antirughe.
Non metterne ppiù di una goccia, perché mi sembra moooolto esfoliante e poco nutriente.


----------



## free (1 Giugno 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti è molto esfoliante, anche io ho avuto il dubbio fosse schiarente ma mi sapeva più di antirughe.
> Non metterne ppiù di una goccia, perché mi sembra moooolto esfoliante e poco nutriente.



ok, grazie!
...mi durerà secoli


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> ok, grazie!
> ...mi durerà secoli


Mettilo anche sul contorno labbra e tra l'attaccatura delle ciglia.
Sono punti bastardi per le rughe.


----------



## banshee (5 Giugno 2015)

*TEBE ED ELIADE*

...ho adottato le povere scarpine! dopo faccio foto e provo a postarla...

stelline mie :inlove::inlove:


----------



## Eliade (5 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ...ho adottato le povere scarpine! dopo faccio foto e provo a postarla...
> 
> stelline mie :inlove::inlove:


Facci vedere tutto!!!!!! :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Eliade (5 Giugno 2015)

Io ho acquistato il tonico delicato e il latte detergente della Glenova, li provo e poi vi saprò dire.


----------



## Eliade (6 Giugno 2015)

Oggi sono andata alla ricerca dello shampoo testa nera...ho trovato il balsamo e l'ho preso ma temo che lo shampoo sia introvabile, hanno cambiato la formulazione. Una parte è uguale, ma spunta una cocamide mea che me lo fatto posare.


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2015)

*Ancora mascara*

Visto che sono la regina indiscussa del mascara, oggi ho visto un amica e siamo andate per negozi.
Ho trovato essence, e ho deciso di comprare un mascara che non avevo mai visto.
si chiama plump no clump e promette oltre un extra nero, anche volume.
che é la cosa che ricerco e pochissimi soddisfano.
Intanto ha lo scovolino di silicone piuttosto cicciotto ma non troppo e le 'setole ' siliconiche sono corte.
Non ho particolari preferenze per gli scovolini,  tranne quelli di Setola super cicciosi con cui arrivo a mettermi mascara fin sui capelli.
Domani lo fotografo e lo provo.
Ma prova comparata. Un occhio con mascara, uno senza.
Prezzo circa 3 euro e 10, non mi ricordo.


----------



## Eliade (6 Giugno 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Visto che sono la regina indiscussa del mascara, oggi ho visto un amica e siamo andate per negozi.
> Ho trovato essence, e ho deciso di comprare un mascara che non avevo mai visto.
> si chiama plump no clump e promette oltre un extra nero, anche volume.
> che é la cosa che ricerco e pochissimi soddisfano.
> ...


Questo è ottimo:


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2015)

Costo?



Ma tu li guardi gli inci dei mascara?
Io no. 
Faccio finta siano tutti Bio.


----------



## Tebe (7 Giugno 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Oggi sono andata alla ricerca dello shampoo testa nera...ho trovato il balsamo e l'ho preso ma temo che lo shampoo sia introvabile, hanno cambiato la formulazione. Una parte è uguale, ma spunta una cocamide mea che me lo fatto posare.
> View attachment 10442
> View attachment 10443


Noooooooooooooooooo.....come hanno cambiato la formulazione!
Porca puttana!


----------



## Eliade (7 Giugno 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Noooooooooooooooooo.....come hanno cambiato la formulazione!
> Porca puttana!


Eh si, ho guardato in 4 negozi e niente..è l'unico!


----------



## Eliade (7 Giugno 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Costo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Macché guardo...evito accuratamente di guardare l'inci. Evito anche di guardarlo negli ombretti... :unhappy:
Non lo so il costo (acquisto sempre offerte su internet), credo intorno ai 10 euri. 
Toh: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2x-Maybelli...Washable-Mascara-531-Very-Black-/251981657070

Ottimi anche questi: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MAYBELLINE-...25cd5b&pid=100010&rk=3&rkt=22&sd=251981657070

http://www.amazon.com/Maybelline-Ex...sim_194_3?ie=UTF8&refRID=163Z58SXH6KVANWRVGWF


----------



## Tebe (7 Giugno 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Macché guardo...evito accuratamente di guardare l'inci. Evito anche di guardarlo negli ombretti... :unhappy:
> Non lo so il costo (acquisto sempre offerte su internet), credo intorno ai 10 euri.
> Toh:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2x-Maybelli...Washable-Mascara-531-Very-Black-/251981657070
> ...



ahahahahahahahahahahahaha. 
Pure io non lo guardo negli ombretti. 
Troppa paura...

a volte nemmeno quello dei fard che pure lí...


----------



## georgemary (9 Giugno 2015)

Ragazze mi sono spuntati dei puntini rossi sia in viso che sul decoltè, saranno gli ormoni non ne ho idea...
avete qualche crema da consigliarmi?


----------



## banshee (9 Giugno 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> Ragazze mi sono spuntati dei puntini rossi sia in viso che sul decoltè, saranno gli ormoni non ne ho idea...
> avete qualche crema da consigliarmi?


puntini rossi...ma è eritema? cioè, sei rimasta esposta al sole..? anche non al mare dico, tanto ormai questo sole brucia talmente tanto che è sufficiente camminare..


----------



## georgemary (9 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> puntini rossi...ma è eritema? cioè, sei rimasta esposta al sole..? anche non al mare dico, tanto ormai questo sole brucia talmente tanto che è sufficiente camminare..


no non sono stata al sole, al limite quello che posso prendere guidando, forse è più un discorso di squilibrio ormonale legato alla gravidanza, non ne ho mai avuti, metto una foto, ma non so se rende l'idea.


----------



## banshee (9 Giugno 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> no non sono stata al sole, al limite quello che posso prendere guidando, forse è più un discorso di squilibrio ormonale legato alla gravidanza, non ne ho mai avuti, metto una foto, ma non so se rende l'idea.


ah ok, ho capito..

non so come aiutarti, non ho avuto ancora figli quindi non so nulla di squilibri ormonali.. a parte quelli per gli anti concezionali


----------



## georgemary (9 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ah ok, ho capito..
> 
> non so come aiutarti, non ho avuto ancora figli quindi non so nulla di squilibri ormonali.. a parte quelli per gli anti concezionali


vediamo se passano soli, boh


----------



## ivanl (10 Giugno 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Noooooooooooooooooo.....come hanno cambiato la formulazione!
> Porca puttana!


io evito tutto cio' che contiente il sodium laureth (o qualsiasi altro intermezzo) sulfate, in ogni caso...


----------



## Traccia (14 Giugno 2015)

Sono in vacanza al mare con amiche.
Dopo aver: 
-attaccato pipponi infiniti co sta storia dell'inci, parola a loro totalmente sconosciuta...(ho aperto un mondo)
-Mostrato loro amabili APP che ti scannerizzano il codice a barre e danno responso immediato, da fare in loco al supermercato prodotto per prodotto... (e già li si guardavano perplesse)  
-Illustrato le conseguenze dei siliconi nei capelli, dei petrolati sulla pelle... ed aver letto loro ogni virgola delle svariate pagine googolate sul tema... 
-... 

Mentre calava loro la palpebra, che non vedevano l'ora di spegnere e dormire...sfiancate dalla mia vivacità notturna che sarei andata avanti ore...
una sprofondava nel letto sempre più ed a occhi chiusi annuiva per stanchezza, 
l'altra, che pure non ce la faceva più, ad un certo punto mi fa: "a Trà, ma tu pensi che con il catrame che mi fumo ogni giorno con due pacchetti di sigarette e con tutto l'alcool che bevo e l'aria che respiro, sto a pensà se c'è un fregno nella crema? 
Un intossicamento in più, uno in meno..." spippettando la sua ennesima sigaretta, di buonanotte. Col suo fare romano verace, esilarante e genuino.
Non c'è speranza con loro. 
E comunque... 
Effettivamente... 
Quasi quasi... Non ha tutti i torti...

Amo le mie amiche! Che amano i siliconi.
Ma io continuo a pretendere un buon inci lo stesso. Ormai sto in fissa. Colpa vostra.


----------



## Tebe (14 Giugno 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Sono in vacanza al mare con amiche.
> Dopo aver:
> -attaccato pipponi infiniti co sta storia dell'inci, parola a loro totalmente sconosciuta...(ho aperto un mondo)
> -Mostrato loro amabili APP che ti scannerizzano il codice a barre e danno responso immediato, da fare in loco al supermercato prodotto per prodotto... (e già li si guardavano perplesse)
> ...


Ahahahahahahahahahahahaha sono morta!
Mi sono rivista nella tua amica!!!!!
Ahahahahahahahahahahahaha.


Comunque.
Complice giornata intera senza mattia, stamattina mi sono svegliata sul piede di guerra.
Basta rosso.
Impossibile tenerlo. Mi scarica troppo e i miei capelli non lo amano. Evidentemente la leggera decolorazione li stressa troppo, anche perchè ho una ricrescita istantanea.
Quindi.
Ho fatto la tinta.
Ne ho comprate due giá pronte.
Non avevo voglia di spignattare come la piccola chimica.
Ho comprato le tinte giá fatte della Revlon, che secondo me sono le migliori sui capelli. In termini di stress intendo. 
Ho preso un castano medio per la base e un castano chiaro dorato per le lunghezze.
Ho spalmicciato di olio i capelli e poi ho fatto la prima colata di castano chiaro, base compresa. Ho coperto tutto.
Poi ho messo il castano medio sulla base.
Si. Si possono mischiare le tinte giá fatte. Meglio della stessa marca.
Ora sono con in testa un mappazzone ricostituente, perchè quelli che si trovano nelle scatole delle tinte, li butto direttamente.
Una gang bang di siliconi.
Fra poco sciacquerò e asciugherò, sperando in un risultato accettabile.
È anche l occasione di sperimentare una nuova spuma che ho comprato.
Rigorosamente senza siliconi.
E ho anche comprato un fondotinta mat, una mattita ombretto resistente alla acqua e un fantastico eyeliner super glitterato.

:festa:


----------



## Nicka (14 Giugno 2015)

*AAAAAAARRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH!!!*

AIUTOOOOO!! SOS SOS!!! AIUTOOOOO!!!! PUZZA PUZZA PUZZA!!!!

Ma che cazzo!!!
Ho comprato l'olio di semi di lino 100% puro. Bene, dato che ho letto che ci si possono fare pure gli impacchi preshampoo ne ho fatto uno...e ho tenuto la testa oliata un quarto d'ora mentre finivo del lavoro...sì, in effetti l'odore non è mica così buono...ma vabbè, tanto c'avevo da fare lo shampoo.
Dopo mi sono diretta in doccia e lì il disastro in terra.
Inizio a lavare e mi assalgono effluvi di pesce rancido...:unhappy: sfrego velocemente perchè che schifo!
Ci butto su lo shampoo e proseguo...niente, sempre effluvi, lo shampoo mi cola sul viso, la puzza mi attanaglia il naso...ho paura di crollare svenuta in doccia e mi passa davanti agli occhi la scena di chi mi trova in doccia morta stecchita, ovviamente affogata, dopo ore...come una novella sirenetta puzzosissima in decomposizione. Ma coi capelli puliti.
Lavo lavo lavo, crepi l'avarizia faccio una seconda passata di shampoo, l'odore pare leggermente attenuato.
Ora sono qui, col turbante in testa. Ho paura di toglierlo, sento la puzza lo stesso, mi si è attaccata al naso.
Dopo faccio la prova moroso. Se muore o mi lascia la colpa è vostra.


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2015)

Ma quale hai comprato? Il mio non puzza


----------



## Nicka (14 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma quale hai comprato? Il mio non puzza


Quello dei Provenzali...


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quello dei Provenzali...


È lo stesso che ho io. .. ma non puzza.


----------



## Nicka (14 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> È lo stesso che ho io. .. ma non puzza.


Ma ti assicuro che spalmato in testa per tot e poi lavato puzzissima!!!! 
Oddio...la mia testa fa reazioni chimiche...


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma ti assicuro che spalmato in testa per tot e poi lavato puzzissima!!!!
> Oddio...la mia testa fa reazioni chimiche...


Ma l'impacco prima di lavare lo faccio pure io.... ma non puzza...[emoji33]


----------



## Nicka (14 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma l'impacco prima di lavare lo faccio pure io.... ma non puzza...[emoji33]


Ma che cosa strana...


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma che cosa strana...


Sì infatti. .. avevi messo qualche altro prodotto sui capelli?


----------



## Nicka (14 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Sì infatti. .. avevi messo qualche altro prodotto sui capelli?


No no...niente!


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2015)

Boh. ...


----------



## Nicka (14 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Boh. ...


Il mio moroso ha detto che sono profumata...
O ha gusti orridi o il pesce marcio ce l'ho io nel cervello...
Roba comunque che mi ha nauseata davvero...


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il mio moroso ha detto che sono profumata...
> O ha gusti orridi o il pesce marcio ce l'ho io nel cervello...
> Roba comunque che mi ha nauseata davvero...


Non so che dirti perché lo uso e l'ho comprato anche a mia mamma ma nemmeno lei mi ha fatto notare pizze strane.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il mio moroso ha detto che sono profumata...
> O ha gusti orridi o il pesce marcio ce l'ho io nel cervello...
> Roba comunque che mi ha nauseata davvero...


Hai preso dei farmaci? Alcuni danno come effetti collaterali la percezione di odori che non ci sono.


----------



## Nicka (14 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai preso dei farmaci? Alcuni danno come effetti collaterali la percezione di odori che non ci sono.


Ho smesso di prendere la metformina dopo un anno che la prendevo.
Altre medicine no. In ogni caso è la prima volta che mi capita e altri problemi con gli odori non mi pare di averne avuti.
Per intenderci, se mi annuso adesso le mani mi pare di aver sfilettato del pesce...e le ho lavate con sapone, shampoo, docciaschiuma...


----------



## Tradito? (14 Giugno 2015)

Forse era avariato


----------



## Tebe (16 Giugno 2015)

Anche per me l olio di semi di lino dei provenzali puzzava terribilmente, ma lo sentivo solo io.
Ci sono alcuni odori che io e te sentiamo di più. 
Questo olio di lino dei provenzali ne é un esempio.
Io l ho dovuto regalare.
Aveva puzza di pesce marcio ed erba costantemente nel naso.
Lo stesso effetto me la fa la crema corpo alla passiflora e qualcos'altro del marchio esse lunga,  quella nel barattolo.
Inci  super, prezzo sui tre euro, pelle vellutatatissima  tanto che era un toccasana dopo la depilazione ma...
Per me puzzava.
Ma tanto.
Insostenibile.
Eppure piaceva a tutti.
Ho rinunciato.
Quindi cara, o l olio di semi di lino é rancido  ma l avrebbero sentito anche gli altri, o quel tipo di olio di quella  marca ha qualcosa forse nella lavorazione che ti disturba.

Se hai un esse lunga vicino o qualsiasi super ben fornito, anche l auchan,  vai nel reparto oli alimentari e li trovi l olio di semi di lino.
Non cambia niente, ma quello non lo sento puzzare. 
E se puzza anche quello lo usi per l insalata


----------



## Tebe (16 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Non so che dirti perché lo uso e l'ho comprato anche a mia mamma ma nemmeno lei mi ha fatto notare pizze strane.


Ma si, é pazza, lascia stare.
Dille che puzza come un cadavere marcio e via.


----------



## Tebe (16 Giugno 2015)

O MADONNA SANTA!

MI É ESPLOSO IL MASCARA DI ESSENCE! 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

cazzo, l ho aperto per metterlo e 
.....

BOOOOOMMMMM!

Ho le lacrime dal ridere!
ma come é possibile?
Ora vi faccio la foto


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> O MADONNA SANTA!
> 
> MI É ESPLOSO IL MASCARA DI ESSENCE!
> 
> ...


come sarebbe è esploso?


----------



## Simy (16 Giugno 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> O MADONNA SANTA!
> 
> MI É ESPLOSO IL MASCARA DI ESSENCE!
> 
> ...



esploso?


----------



## Tebe (16 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> esploso?


Sì! 
Non posso più APRIRLO! 
Cioè É come se tutto il rimmel  dentro fosse uscito tipo lava di vulcano!
Ho tirato fuori lo spazzolino ed manco si vedeva e dalla beccuccia  uscivano colate di rimmel.
Ho subito  richiuso spaventata, mi sono sporcato ovunque e l ho gettato nel lavandino.
Ma che sarà successo?


----------



## Traccia (16 Giugno 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sì!
> Non posso più APRIRLO!
> Cioè É come se tutto il rimmel  dentro fosse uscito tipo lava di vulcano!
> Ho tirato fuori lo spazzolino ed manco si vedeva e dalla beccuccia  uscivano colate di rimmel.
> ...


non è che l'hai tenuto sotto il sole? oppure portato su in montagna? magari i cambi di temperature o pressione? boh.

a proposito, ascolta, ho bisogno di te: mi è finito il mascara (avevo un cesso di Dior, che impappava tutto) e non avevo annotato il tuo passato consiglio.

Un nome solo, spara: lo voglio nero nero (mi pare dicevi che ce ne era uno nerissimo), che allunga e separa, che non sia un pappotto colloso, buon inci. Anche costoso, fa nulla.

...and the winner is...


----------



## Fantastica (16 Giugno 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> non è che l'hai tenuto sotto il sole? oppure portato su in montagna? magari i cambi di temperature o pressione? boh.
> 
> a proposito, ascolta, ho bisogno di te: mi è finito il mascara (avevo un cesso di Dior, che impappava tutto) e non avevo annotato il tuo passato consiglio.
> 
> ...


The winner is qualsiasi mascara Helena Rubinstein, veramente il top; ma non lo compro, carissimo.
Ottimi, ma davvero, quelli di Kiko. Il resto tutto medio, orrore per il carissimo Chanel (qualsiasi prodotto di Chanel).

Mi sono permessa, perché è il solo trucco che adotto (insieme al rossetto): insomma, in questo ci capisco qualcosa.


----------



## Traccia (16 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> The winner is qualsiasi mascara Helena Rubinstein, veramente il top; ma non lo compro, carissimo.
> Ottimi, ma davvero, quelli di Kiko. Il resto tutto medio, orrore per il carissimo Chanel (qualsiasi prodotto di Chanel).
> 
> Mi sono permessa, perché è il solo trucco che adotto (insieme al rossetto): insomma, in questo ci capisco qualcosa.


grazie per i consigli, che ho annotato. Non credevo Kiko, li ho sempre evitati credendo fossero di bassa qualità (visto il basso prezzo). Buono a sapersi.
Ma non me ne vorrai se voglio sentire cosa ha da dire anche la regina del flap flap. :singleeye:
chi più di lei sui mascara


----------



## Fantastica (16 Giugno 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> grazie per i consigli, che ho annotato. Non credevo Kiko, li ho sempre evitati credendo fossero di bassa qualità (visto il basso prezzo). Buono a sapersi.
> Ma non me ne vorrai se voglio sentire cosa ha da dire anche la regina del flap flap. :singleeye:
> chi più di lei sui mascara


Ma certo! Our Queen rules!:up:


----------



## Nicka (16 Giugno 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Anche per me l olio di semi di lino dei provenzali puzzava terribilmente, ma lo sentivo solo io.
> Ci sono alcuni odori che io e te sentiamo di più.
> Questo olio di lino dei provenzali ne é un esempio.
> Io l ho dovuto regalare.
> ...


Non è rancido, lo sento solo io puzzare, altre persone mi dicono che sono addirittura profumata...:unhappy:
Io ho sentito puzza di pesce in marcio in bagno 2 giorni. E sì, l'avevo costantemente nel naso.
Comunque ho guardato un po' su internet...c'è chi dice che profuma e chi dice che invece puzza proprio di pesce marcio.
Chissà, per me è una roba stranissima.


----------



## Tebe (16 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non è rancido, lo sento solo io puzzare, altre persone mi dicono che sono addirittura profumata...:unhappy:
> Io ho sentito puzza di pesce in marcio in bagno 2 giorni. E sì, l'avevo costantemente nel naso.
> Comunque ho guardato un po' su internet...c'è chi dice che profuma e chi dice che invece puzza proprio di pesce marcio.
> Chissà, per me è una roba stranissima.


Con i prodotti "bio" capita abbastanza sovente.
Flavia per esempio, si, la nostra Flavia,  proprio qui scriveva che il gel d aloe Dell equilibra  aveva per lei un fetore assoluto e non riusciva ad usare quel gel.
Io ce l ho, e non sento quasi praticamente odore.
Anche una mia amica non sente odore, ma altri invece moltissimo.
Cambia olio.


----------



## ivanl (17 Giugno 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Cambia olio.


mi raccomando anche il filtro e le candele


----------



## Simy (24 Giugno 2015)

mi sono rifatta mora. via il rosso.


----------



## Spot (24 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> mi sono rifatta mora. via il rosso.


Io sono andata sul rame.

Comunqueeeee... Tu! Tu che mi avevi consigliato l'eyeliner in gel della Kiko.
Grazie. Bellissimo. Non ci credo


----------



## Simy (24 Giugno 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Io sono andata sul rame.
> 
> Comunqueeeee... Tu! Tu che mi avevi consigliato l'eyeliner in gel della Kiko.
> Grazie. Bellissimo. Non ci credo


Sono contenta!


----------



## Rudra (25 Giugno 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> a proposito, ascolta, ho bisogno di te: mi è finito il mascara (avevo un cesso di Dior, che impappava tutto) e non avevo annotato il tuo passato consiglio.
> 
> Un nome solo, spara: lo voglio nero nero (mi pare dicevi che ce ne era uno nerissimo), che allunga e separa, che non sia un pappotto colloso, buon inci. Anche costoso, fa nulla.
> 
> ...and the winner is...


Se non hai già acquistato altro, potresti provare questo od un altro mascara di questa azienda: 

Physicians Formula
http://www.physiciansformula.com/co-it/productdetail/eyes/mascara/07352.html


----------



## Flavia (28 Giugno 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Con i prodotti "bio" capita abbastanza sovente.
> Flavia per esempio, si, la nostra Flavia,  proprio qui scriveva che il gel d aloe Dell equilibra  aveva per lei un fetore assoluto e non riusciva ad usare quel gel.
> Io ce l ho, e non sento quasi praticamente odore.
> Anche una mia amica non sente odore, ma altri invece moltissimo.
> Cambia olio.


un fetore sconvolgente
una puzza di dimensioni cosmiche
un olezzo di marcio, misto a muffoso
ora sto usando un nuovo gel di aloe
la marca non la so perchè 
me ne è stato regalato metà flacone
se possibile è ancora più liquido
di quello dell'equilibra
e puzza decisamente di meno
ma credo di essere io a questo punto
ad avere problemi con l'aloe


----------



## Flavia (21 Agosto 2015)

rimedi contro la perdita di capelli?
tanti capelli....:unhappy:
grazie


----------



## sienne (22 Agosto 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> rimedi contro la perdita di capelli?
> tanti capelli....:unhappy:
> grazie



Ciao

la quantità dei capelli che si perdono può variare. Quello che conta è come è la loro ricrescita. Cioè, stai mantenendo nell'insieme la stessa massa? Volume? Brillo? Cioè, la qualità è cambiata?

Le cause possono essere le più svariate. Dallo stress a un cambiamento d'ormoni ecc. Comunque, se ti preoccupa puoi farti fare un test dal medico per sapere che tipo di perdita hai per intraprendere poi la giusta cura. 

Di più non so ... 


sienne


----------



## Flavia (23 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> la quantità dei capelli che si perdono può variare. Quello che conta è come è la loro ricrescita. Cioè, stai mantenendo nell'insieme la stessa massa? Volume? Brillo? Cioè, la qualità è cambiata?
> 
> ...


La colpa e' dello stress
Dimagrimento
I capelli sono spenti
Ne perdo parecchi
Quindi il volume e'diminuito
Non vorrei ma se continuo 
In questo modo dovro' tagliarl
Grazie per le dritte


----------



## Brunetta (23 Agosto 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> La colpa e' dello stress
> Dimagrimento
> I capelli sono spenti
> Ne perdo parecchi
> ...


Se li tingi credo che sia positivo smettere. Fai un'ultima tinta più vicina possibile al  colore naturale. Se hai capelli bianchi colpi di sole o di notte.
Certamente maggiore cura per l'alimentazione e integratori salini o vitaminici, che ti prescriverà il medico, saranno utili.
Auguri


----------



## Nocciola (23 Agosto 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> La colpa e' dello stress
> Dimagrimento
> I capelli sono spenti
> Ne perdo parecchi
> ...


Se li tagli di nota ancora di più la perdita. Io sono quasi due anni che sono in cura con il dermatologo. Tagliarli non serve a nulla. A me ha dato un composto che mi preparare la farmacia a base di ormoni e la situazione si é stabilizzata. La perdita è più controllata


----------



## sienne (23 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se li tagli di nota ancora di più la perdita. Io sono quasi due anni che sono in cura con il dermatologo. Tagliarli non serve a nulla. A me ha dato un composto che mi preparare la farmacia a base di ormoni e la situazione si é stabilizzata. La perdita è più controllata



Ciao

Vero. Ma a secondo del tipo di capello che si ha, l'effetto può essere proprio il contrario. 
Quando ho perso una marea di capelli perdendo decisamente a massa gli ho tagliati ad altezza spalle, così che si gonfiassero più facilmente, avendo il capello fortemente ondulato. Da lunghi, erano troppo pesanti. 


sienne


----------



## ivanl (25 Agosto 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> La colpa e' dello stress
> Dimagrimento
> I capelli sono spenti
> Ne perdo parecchi
> ...


Sto vivendo indirettamente (i miei sono andati da un pezzo ) il problema con mia moglie..anche lei dal dermatologo ma credo che siano solo palliativi poco efficaci...credo sia un problema ormonale, ma lei cure ormonali non ne puo' fare...una tragedia, se mai ne avessimo avuto bisogno...


----------



## Flavia (29 Agosto 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Sto vivendo indirettamente (i miei sono andati da un pezzo ) il problema con mia moglie..anche lei dal dermatologo ma credo che siano solo palliativi poco efficaci...credo sia un problema ormonale, ma lei cure ormonali non ne puo' fare...una tragedia, se mai ne avessimo avuto bisogno...





Brunetta ha detto:


> Se li tingi credo che sia positivo smettere. Fai un'ultima tinta più vicina possibile al  colore naturale. Se hai capelli bianchi colpi di sole o di notte.
> Certamente maggiore cura per l'alimentazione e integratori salini o vitaminici, che ti prescriverà il medico, saranno utili.
> Auguri





farfalla ha detto:


> Se li tagli di nota ancora di più la perdita. Io sono quasi due anni che sono in cura con il dermatologo. Tagliarli non serve a nulla. A me ha dato un composto che mi preparare la farmacia a base di ormoni e la situazione si é stabilizzata. La perdita è più controllata


grazie a tutti per le risposte
l'idea di tagliarli un poco
è data da problemi 
di ordine pratico perchè
avendo i capelli molto lunghi
non è bello trovarli tutti in giro....


----------



## Brunetta (29 Agosto 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> grazie a tutti per le risposte
> l'idea di tagliarli un poco
> è data da problemi
> di ordine pratico perchè
> ...


Tra capelli molto lunghi e taglio marines c'è una via di mezzo.


----------



## Flavia (30 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tra capelli molto lunghi e taglio marines c'è una via di mezzo.


se e dico se
trovo il coraggio
pensavo di tagliare i capelli
sino alle spalle...
piu' corti per me non è concepibile


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> se e dico se
> trovo il coraggio
> pensavo di tagliare i capelli
> sino alle spalle...
> piu' corti per me non è concepibile


Ti consiglio di fare un taglio scalato e di non limitarti ad accorciarli.
Comunque pensa alle attrici più belle. Nessuna ha capelli lunghi pari ma tagli che le valorizzano.


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2015)

buona seeeeeeerrrraaaaaaaaaa!!!!!

Son tornata. :condom:

Tempo fa parlammo di un balsamo testanera, dalla confezione blu/viola....per me bocciatissimo: capelli ingrifati e ingestibili per settimane e 2 barattoli di maschera ai semi di lino per domarli.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> buona seeeeeeerrrraaaaaaaaaa!!!!!
> 
> Son tornata. :condom:
> 
> Tempo fa parlammo di un balsamo testanera, dalla confezione blu/viola....per me bocciatissimo: capelli ingrifati e ingestibili per settimane e 2 barattoli di maschera ai semi di lino per domarli.


Bentornata.

Io leggo con interesse tutti gli interventi ma non ho mai avuto grandi problemi e ho sempre usato prodotti a caso ispirata dalla confezione.
Ultimamente uno shampoo che avevo sempre trovato buono mi ha seccato di botto i capelli. Mi era successo l'opposto con un altro una volta. Credo che capiti che industralmente vengano riempite in modo diverso alcune confezioni.


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bentornata.
> 
> Io leggo con interesse tutti gli interventi ma non ho mai avuto grandi problemi e ho sempre usato prodotti a caso ispirata dalla confezione.
> Ultimamente uno shampoo che avevo sempre trovato buono mi ha seccato di botto i capelli. Mi era successo l'opposto con un altro una volta. Credo che capiti che industralmente vengano riempite in modo diverso alcune confezioni.


Grashie.
Si, hai ragione...ti dico la verità, quel balsamo mi ha fatta disperare!
Anche altri ecobio non sono stati un buon acquisto...come li finisco mo?


----------



## Spot (31 Agosto 2015)

Salve 
Ho bisogno di una cera. Di quelle buone.
Che la mia testa ultimamente soffre di forfora da soffocamento.


----------



## Flavia (31 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti consiglio di fare un taglio scalato e di non limitarti ad accorciarli.
> Comunque pensa alle attrici più belle. Nessuna ha capelli lunghi pari ma tagli che le valorizzano.



per valorizzare me
il parrucchiere si deve 
attrezzare a far miracoli
sono discretamente brutta



Eliade ha detto:


> buona seeeeeeerrrraaaaaaaaaa!!!!!
> 
> Son tornata. :condom:
> 
> Tempo fa parlammo di un balsamo testanera, dalla confezione blu/viola....per me bocciatissimo: capelli ingrifati e ingestibili per settimane e 2 barattoli di maschera ai semi di lino per domarli.


ciao Eli
che bello rileggerti
forse intendi questo balsamo
io lo uso e mi trovo bene
viva i siliconi, i parabeni, :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> per valorizzare me
> il parrucchiere si deve
> attrezzare a far miracoli
> sono discretamente brutta
> ...


Nono, che sei matta? :rotfl:
L'ho postato qualche pagina dietro, su consiglio di tebe.
Mai più...


----------



## Flavia (31 Agosto 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Nono, che sei matta? :rotfl:
> L'ho postato qualche pagina dietro, su consiglio di tebe.
> Mai più...


bho 
anche questo lo aveva  
consigliato Tebe,  o no?


----------



## Eliade (1 Settembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> bho
> anche questo lo aveva
> consigliato Tebe,  o no?


questo qua:






MAI PIU'....:unhappy:


----------



## Flavia (1 Settembre 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> questo qua:
> View attachment 10663
> 
> 
> ...


questo non l'avevo mai visto

ho comprato olio di cocco
e olio di ricino per fare 
degli intrugli


----------



## Eliade (2 Settembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> questo non l'avevo mai visto
> 
> ho comprato olio di cocco
> e olio di ricino per fare
> degli intrugli


Sia benedetto l'olio di cocco!
Per me, non ti sei persa nulla con quel balsamo. :unhappy:


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Salve
> Ho bisogno di una cera. Di quelle buone.
> Che la mia testa ultimamente soffre di forfora da soffocamento.



Perché una cera? É una battuta? Comunque per la forfora consiglio frizioni quotidiane con prodotti a base di ortica. In questo momento non riesco a consigliare uno specifico poi se mi ricordo lo posto. Un erborista però potrebbe consigliarti


----------



## Eliade (9 Settembre 2015)

Consigliatissimo il balsamo ai semi di lino della parisienne:


La foto l'ho presa da internet...non ricordo il sito.

E' anche meglio della maschera perché l'olio di lino è anche più in alto nell'inci e non contiene peg!!! Costo: poco più di un euro per 500ml di prodotto.

C'era anche la lacca con buon inci, mi sono amaramente pentita di non averla presa (anche questo a prezzo bassissimo). La prossima volta la prendo di sicuro.

Li ho trovati da Happy casa.


----------



## ivanl (9 Settembre 2015)

Lacca?? L'ultima volta che l'ho vista era a casa di mia nonna, ormai una ventina d'anni fa...


----------



## Nocciola (9 Settembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Lacca?? L'ultima volta che l'ho vista era a casa di mia nonna, ormai una ventina d'anni fa...


Non hai un figlio di 17 anni con un ciuffo che viene sistemato 4 volte al giorno con lavaggio, cera e lacca


----------



## banshee (9 Settembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Lacca?? L'ultima volta che l'ho vista era a casa di mia nonna, ormai una ventina d'anni fa...


dai :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: io la uso :up:


----------



## ivanl (9 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> dai :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: io la uso :up:


ma non ci posso credere..pensavo fosse oggetto estinto dai tempi di mia nonna...
i maschietti non usano il gel?? 
Chiedo, visto che a me manca la materia prima...


----------



## banshee (9 Settembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> ma non ci posso credere..pensavo fosse oggetto estinto dai tempi di mia nonna...
> i maschietti non usano il gel??
> Chiedo, visto che a me manca la materia prima...


il gel appiccica e appesantisce, la lacca è perfetta per mantenere la forma del ciuffo senza far franare i capelli  

idem per noi donne...io la uso quando mi faccio i boccoli con i bigodini :carneval: che scommetto che pure quelli li vedevi da tua nonna :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (9 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> il gel appiccica e appesantisce, la lacca è perfetta per mantenere la forma del ciuffo senza far franare i capelli
> 
> idem per noi donne...io la uso quando mi faccio i boccoli con i bigodini :carneval: che scommetto che pure quelli li vedevi da tua nonna :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


eh, si...mai piu' visti 
Forse perche' mia moglie ha i capelli ricci...


----------



## Eliade (9 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non hai un figlio di 17 anni con un ciuffo che viene sistemato 4 volte al giorno con lavaggio, cera e lacca


Idem mio fratello di 25 anni...:rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (9 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> dai :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: io la uso :up:


Anche io, ogni tanto.


----------



## Fantastica (10 Settembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> rimedi contro la perdita di capelli?
> tanti capelli....:unhappy:
> grazie


Flaviuccia,

fai gli esami del sangue e controlla di non avere carenza di ferro. Mi sa che si tratta proprio di questo. Facci sapere


----------



## Flavia (11 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Flaviuccia,
> 
> fai gli esami del sangue e controlla di non avere carenza di ferro. Mi sa che si tratta proprio di questo. Facci sapere


ciao 
non perdo più capelli
sono rimasta pelata
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
scherzo comunque grazie
per l'interessamento,
 sto prendendo degli integratori


----------



## ivanl (11 Settembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> ciao
> non perdo più capelli
> sono rimasta pelata
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


effetti? Miamoglie anche lei sta facendo 'ste "cure " a base di fialette e integratori: appena meglio va, ne perde ancora tanti, ma si vede qualche effetto. Secondo me, e' una questione di ormoni e di stress.


----------



## Flavia (11 Settembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> effetti? Miamoglie anche lei sta facendo 'ste "cure " a base di fialette e integratori: appena meglio va, ne perde ancora tanti, ma si vede qualche effetto. Secondo me, e' una questione di ormoni e di stress.


la seconda che hai detto
lo stress ha effetti devastanti
i capelli sono solo una
delle problematiche derivanti
credo che una vacanza di un mese
in qualche isola tropicale
mi potrebbe giovare


----------



## georgemary (30 Settembre 2015)

Sono un po negata col trucco.
Con un abito blu per una cerimonia che trucco mi consigliereste?
Io sono chiara, bionda e occhi azzurri


----------



## Brunetta (30 Settembre 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> Sono un po negata col trucco.
> Con un abito blu per una cerimonia che trucco mi consigliereste?
> Io sono chiara, bionda e occhi azzurri


Guarda un po' di attrici bionde con gli occhi chiari.
Adesso si usa una sfumatura marrone sia sopra che sotto come Miriam Leoni.
A me non piace. Però se una ha gli occhi un po' sporgenti da miope funziona.
A me piace il trucco deciso. Fai un po' di prove con le matite e mascara di Kiko.
Il resto molto naturale. Anche una bb cream per avere un'aria fresca.


----------



## banshee (1 Ottobre 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> Sono un po negata col trucco.
> Con un abito blu per una cerimonia che trucco mi consigliereste?
> Io sono chiara, bionda e occhi azzurri


ciao, io quoto Brunetta sul trucco deciso, anche a me piace così...personalmente non mi piacciono le matite celesti/azzurre etc.. io se avessi gli occhi chiari mi truccherei così:




matita nera sopra/sotto, mascara nero deciso sopra/sotto, sfumatura sui grigi..

lei è rossa di capelli  però insomma per rendere l'idea...


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Ottobre 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> Sono un po negata col trucco.
> Con un abito blu per una cerimonia che trucco mi consigliereste?
> Io sono chiara, bionda e occhi azzurri


Oltre che il colore dei capelli ed occhi, è molto importante la forma del viso, e degli occhi, anche se il naso è più o meno pronunciato, o se bocca è carnosa o meno... 

Se invece già sai come truccarti, e ti serve consiglio solo sui colori di tendenza quoto Brun & Ban


----------



## banshee (1 Ottobre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Oltre che il colore dei capelli ed occhi, è molto importante la forma del viso, e degli occhi, anche se il naso è più o meno pronunciato, o se bocca è carnosa o meno...
> 
> Se invece già sai come truccarti, e ti serve consiglio solo sui colori di tendenza quoto Brun & Ban


quotone :up:

per esempio a me l'ombretto sta malissimo. in tutti i tipi e modi... smoked eyes, sfumato, chiaro, scuro.. 

infatti metto solo matita nera sopra&sotto, rimmel come se non ci fosse un domani e rossetto


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> quotone :up:
> 
> per esempio a me l'ombretto sta malissimo. in tutti i tipi e modi... smoked eyes, sfumato, chiaro, scuro..
> 
> infatti metto solo matita nera sopra&sotto, rimmel come se non ci fosse un domani e rossetto


:up: Bisogna giocare con i propri punti di forza! Appunto per questo non me la sento di consigliarle un trucco, non sapendo come le starebbe! 
Io ad esempio mi piaccio poco senza ombretto, ma nelle tonalità neutre! Mi piace molto un rosa o un beige del tutto naturali e poi eye liner sopra e matita sotto, però nella parte dell'occhio vicino al naso per intenderci un tocco di matita bianca o color oro! 

Per il resto inoltre non mi piace l'effetto maschera del trucco, pelle permettendo mi metto solo una bb o cc! Poi fissante trucco e via. Labbra solo Labrosan rosa! 

Insomma solitamente, raffreddore a parte, esco con un trucco del genere :

Stesso contouring avendo la stessa forma del viso! 

Già vedi in due quante differenze!  Che colori usi solitamente di rossetto? Hai labbra carnose?


----------



## georgemary (1 Ottobre 2015)

grazie ragazze,
scared non mi so descrivere, sono molto delicata nei lineamenti, niente di pronunciato etc.
Guardo questi colori allora , la matita sotto non penso di riuscire, son negata veramente


----------



## banshee (1 Ottobre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :up: Bisogna giocare con i propri punti di forza! Appunto per questo non me la sento di consigliarle un trucco, non sapendo come le starebbe!
> Io ad esempio mi piaccio poco senza ombretto, ma nelle tonalità neutre! Mi piace molto un rosa o un beige del tutto naturali e poi eye liner sopra e matita sotto, però nella parte dell'occhio vicino al naso per intenderci un tocco di matita bianca o color oro!
> 
> Per il resto inoltre non mi piace l'effetto maschera del trucco, pelle permettendo mi metto solo una bb o cc! Poi fissante trucco e via. Labbra solo Labrosan rosa!
> ...


io sono chiarissima di carnagione, mora, occhi molto scuri e ho qualche lentiggine :carneval:

ho il viso piccolo, lineamenti non molto marcati e labbra normali, nè carnose nè sottili...quindi metto tonalità tra il corallo e il rosso... comunque sempre sul rosso. mai rosa nè tantomeno marroni, perchè con la carnagione che ho e lo scuro di occhi e capelli rischio di sembrare morta 

molto bello il trucco che fai :up: ma quindi sei scura di carnagione?


----------



## banshee (1 Ottobre 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> grazie ragazze,
> scared non mi so descrivere, sono molto delicata nei lineamenti, niente di pronunciato etc.
> Guardo questi colori allora , la matita sotto non penso di riuscire, son negata veramente


prova con un kajal mettendolo dentro.... per dare risalto al colore degli occhi..... sotto in effetti non è facilissimo 
a volte si rischia effetto egiziana :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (1 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> prova con un kajal mettendolo dentro.... per dare risalto al colore degli occhi..... sotto in effetti non è facilissimo
> a volte si rischia effetto egiziana :rotfl:



Ma no! Le matite della kiko hanno dall'altro lato una gommina per sfumare che evita l'effetto panda. Poi il correttore si mette per ultimo e sistema anche qualcosa.
Io guardo come truccano gli attori per vedere effetto naturale


----------



## banshee (1 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma no! Le matite della kiko hanno dall'altro lato una gommina per sfumare che evita l'effetto panda. Poi il correttore si mette per ultimo e sistema anche qualcosa.
> Io guardo come truccano gli attori per vedere effetto naturale


io sfumo sopra e di lato, sotto mai sai? bella dritta... ...anche perchè di solito la metto dentro...sia sopra che sotto....e poi la metto fuori solo sopra...

io mi guardo spesso la Clio  anche se lei utilizza un sacco di colori e non riesco a copiare nulla, perchè io coi colori non mi ci vedo...sembro un clown :rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io sono chiarissima di carnagione, mora, occhi molto scuri e ho qualche lentiggine :carneval:
> 
> ho il viso piccolo, lineamenti non molto marcati e labbra normali, nè carnose nè sottili...quindi metto tonalità tra il corallo e il rosso... comunque sempre sul rosso. mai rosa nè tantomeno marroni, perchè con la carnagione che ho e lo scuro di occhi e capelli rischio di sembrare morta
> 
> molto bello il trucco che fai :up: ma quindi sei scura di carnagione?


No sono chiara, ma adopero dei prodotti che mi aiutano a mantenere l'abbronzatura estiva! 

Ma non vengo scurissima. Sono come la ragazza in foto più o meno. 

Evito l'effetto "cadavere" appunto col contouring, mi piace giocare con le ombre, ed ultimamente do molta più importanza a quest'ultima tecnica ed alle sopracciglia che al trucco di per sè. Infatti nelle giornate più svogliate evito proprio di concentrarmi su occhi e labbra, ma effetto "nature" 

Bello il tuo modo di truccarti, molto "passionale" come trucco! Io il rosso lo uso solo per serate particolari, solitamente quando mi sento moooolto caliente, con decollete rosse, jeans e maglia bianca! Solitamente con i trucchi mi creo vari "personaggi", un mood, ed una rappresentazione diversa. Mi diverte, sin da quando ero bambina! 



georgemary ha detto:


> grazie ragazze,
> scared non mi so descrivere, sono molto delicata nei lineamenti, niente di pronunciato etc.
> Guardo questi colori allora , la matita sotto non penso di riuscire, son negata veramente


Beh se hai occhi non troppo grandi la puoi proprio evitare, e l'effetto è comunque bello, basta il rimmel nelle ciglia inferiori 



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma no! Le matite della kiko hanno dall'altro lato una gommina per sfumare che evita l'effetto panda. Poi il correttore si mette per ultimo e sistema anche qualcosa.
> Io guardo come truccano gli attori per vedere effetto naturale


Quoto, anche l'illuminante può aiutare in questi casi, e l'effetto è davvero garantito!


----------



## ivanl (1 Ottobre 2015)

Mia moglie abbina colore occhi e rossetto ai vestiti, pero' sempre sui colori caldi...mai vista con il blu, ad esempio, pero' forse perche' non sta bene con i capelli rossi...al massimo mi ricordo un verde...


----------



## banshee (1 Ottobre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Mia moglie abbina colore occhi e rossetto ai vestiti, pero' sempre sui colori caldi...mai vista con il blu, ad esempio, pero' forse perche' non sta bene con i capelli rossi...al massimo mi ricordo un verde...


il verde con i capelli rossi sta benissimo 

a proposito, sto accarezzando l'idea di fare un cambiamento radicale  farmi rossa!

non ho gli occhi chiari, però con pelle chiara e lentiggini dovrebbero stare bene


----------



## ivanl (1 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> il verde con i capelli rossi sta benissimo
> 
> a proposito, sto accarezzando l'idea di fare un cambiamento radicale  farmi rossa!
> 
> non ho gli occhi chiari, però con pelle chiara e lentiggini dovrebbero stare bene


anche lei ha gli occhi marroni, sicuramente ti staranno benissimo :inlove:


----------



## sienne (1 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> il verde con i capelli rossi sta benissimo
> 
> a proposito, sto accarezzando l'idea di fare un cambiamento radicale  farmi rossa!
> 
> non ho gli occhi chiari, però con pelle chiara e lentiggini dovrebbero stare bene



Ciao

è una bellissima combinazione. 

Guarda un po'.





sienne


----------



## banshee (1 Ottobre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> anche lei ha gli occhi marroni, sicuramente ti staranno benissimo :inlove:


grazie caro :kiss:

poi comunque al massimo a tornare nera faccio sempre in tempo :up:


----------



## banshee (1 Ottobre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è una bellissima combinazione.
> 
> ...


Siii!!! Io farei ancora più "estremo" il rosso....tipo:



Che ne dici??


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Ottobre 2015)

Quotone, verde e rosso stanno d'incanto! Anche il blu elettrico, è un azzardo, ma se sapientemente abbinato fa il suo bell'effetto! L'importante è il cosa, e come calza! 

@Ban, rossa ed occhi scuri a me personalmente piace! Poi con le lentiggini è il top secondo me! Che tonalità avevi in mente?


----------



## sienne (1 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Siii!!! Io farei ancora più "estremo" il rosso....tipo:
> 
> View attachment 10733
> 
> Che ne dici??



Ciao

:up:
bello. Molto bello. È un rosso Henna. 
In più con gli occhi oscuri. Sai che incanto!


sienne


----------



## banshee (1 Ottobre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Quotone, verde e rosso stanno d'incanto! Anche il blu elettrico, è un azzardo, ma se sapientemente abbinato fa il suo bell'effetto! L'importante è il cosa, e come calza!
> 
> @Ban, rossa ed occhi scuri a me personalmente piace! Poi con le lentiggini è il top secondo me! Che tonalità avevi in mente?


vedi sopra 

che dici? troppo estremo? a me piace più sul fuoco che sul carota....


----------



## Nicka (1 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> vedi sopra
> 
> che dici? troppo estremo? a me piace più sul fuoco che sul carota....


Tipo il rosso del mio ciuffo!? 

Io rimango nera...


----------



## sienne (1 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> vedi sopra
> 
> che dici? troppo estremo? a me piace più sul fuoco che sul carota....



Ciao

sono carota di natura. Ma tingo i capelli in un marrone castano. 
Così i pigmenti rossastri che trapelano sempre, vanno a tono. 

Ma carota naturale non è bello. Alla radice un marrone poi si chiarisce fino a orancione carota fuoco. 
Lo strato di sotto mantiene un marrone carota ... e ogni strato è più oscuro. No, non mi piace. 


sienne


----------



## banshee (1 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tipo il rosso del mio ciuffo!?
> 
> Io rimango nera...


Esattamente! Vedi foto sopra...!
Io voglio cambiare  mi vedo sempre uguale....


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> vedi sopra
> 
> che dici? troppo estremo? a me piace più sul fuoco che sul carota....


Ecco visto ora! A me piace molto così! Calcola che più scuro lo fai meglio è, perché tende a schiarirsi, e perde non poche tonalità! Poi per il resto è il medesimo che piace a me! I nostri gusti non sono molto differenti!


----------



## banshee (1 Ottobre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sono carota di natura. Ma tingo i capelli in un marrone castano.
> Così i pigmenti rossastri che trapelano sempre, vanno a tono.
> ...


Carota di natura è bellissimo!!! 

Non mi piace "artificiale" perché poi schiarisce sempre sul giallo taxi :rotfl:
Comunque per me è cambiamento molto molto radicale....io sono cosi:



Sono io


----------



## sienne (1 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Carota di natura è bellissimo!!!
> 
> Non mi piace "artificiale" perché poi schiarisce sempre sul giallo taxi :rotfl:
> Comunque per me è cambiamento molto molto radicale....io sono cosi:
> ...



Ciao

ohhhhh, che bellezza!

Non farti rovinare i capelli con il chiarirli. Ti prego! 
Hanno un brillo, che io con i miei capelli quasi ricci me lo sogno!


sienne


----------



## Nicka (1 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Esattamente! Vedi foto sopra...!
> Io voglio cambiare  mi vedo sempre uguale....


Ma ogni colore che mi butto in testa sembro un travesto...
Lascio perdere...


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Carota di natura è bellissimo!!!
> 
> Non mi piace "artificiale" perché poi schiarisce sempre sul giallo taxi :rotfl:
> Comunque per me è cambiamento molto molto radicale....io sono cosi:
> ...


Wow, che bei capelli! sbaglio o avevi delle meches? Non sei rimasta vittima dello shatush?


----------



## banshee (1 Ottobre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ohhhhh, che bellezza!
> 
> ...


eh lo so, la decolorazione li rovina...

in passato me li sono decolorati perchè volevo schiarirli, una tragedia...ora con il colore mio sono sicuramente più sani....

però mi piacerebbe cambiare 


comunque ricci e rossi sono fantastici Sienne!! :up:


----------



## banshee (1 Ottobre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Wow, che bei capelli! sbaglio o avevi delle meches? Non sei rimasta vittima del shatush?


no no  niente shatush, quelle sono extension.....! ho fatto da cavia ad una mia amica che ha fatto il corso di Great Lenghts... erano ciocche in più


----------



## banshee (1 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma ogni colore che mi butto in testa sembro un travesto...
> Lascio perdere...


ma tu mogano hai mai provato??


----------



## sienne (1 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> eh lo so, la decolorazione li rovina...
> 
> in passato me li sono decolorati perchè volevo schiarirli, una tragedia...ora con il colore mio sono sicuramente più sani....
> 
> ...



Ciao

capisco che vuoi cambiare. Ma riflettici bene. Sono una meraviglia! Uno splendore! 

Di norma anche a me piacciono, ma la natura mi ha dato non so quante sfumature. 
Sembrano lavati con l'acqua ossigenata. Perciò preferisco una tinta unica ... 
Ho già gli occhi senape-verdi ... poi piena di lentiggini ... troppa confusione. 


sienne


----------



## banshee (1 Ottobre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> capisco che vuoi cambiare. Ma riflettici bene. Sono una meraviglia! Uno splendore!
> 
> ...


nooo rossa, riccia, occhi verdi e lentiggini  stupenda!! 

grazie  comunque sono già un po' rovinati, io metto tanti prodotti e faccio la piega,sennò addio :carneval: sembrerei Bellatrix Lestrange


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> no no  niente shatush, quelle sono extension.....! ho fatto da cavia ad una mia amica che ha fatto il corso di Great Lenghts... erano ciocche in più


Ah, ecco! Che brava amica che sei, a me toccatemi tutto ma MAI i miei capelli! :scared::scared::scared:


No, nella foto capisco che non si tratta di shatush, chiedevo solo se non ti piace o già lo avevi fatto in passato, come possibile cambio! Ad esempio https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/74/76/bf/7476bf74935c84aa1f19536cf9a092b0.jpg

Se ti piace qualcosa del genere...


----------



## Nicka (1 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma tu mogano hai mai provato??


Il massimo che ho provato è stato questo...


----------



## banshee (1 Ottobre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ah, ecco! Che brava amica che sei, a me toccatemi tutto ma MAI i miei capelli! :scared::scared::scared:
> 
> 
> No, nella foto capisco che non si tratta di shatush, chiedevo solo se non ti piace o già lo avevi fatto in passato, come possibile cambio! Ad esempio https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/74/76/bf/7476bf74935c84aa1f19536cf9a092b0.jpg
> ...


mi fido ciecamente di lei   è eccezionale...fa trucco e parrucco tv/cinema/sfilate... voleva provare una nuova tecnica di aggancio delle great lenghts.. non danneggiano assolutamente il capello :up:

no non l'ho mai fatto... non ho fatto mai nulla tranne una volta schiarirli (ma tutti) ...ma è venuto fuori un castano chiaro che non mi piaceva e sono tornata del mio colore....

bell'idea questa della tua foto, mazza  potrebbe essere una buona soluzione...!


----------



## banshee (1 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il massimo che ho provato è stato questo...
> 
> View attachment 10736


eh mi sa t'ho vista in qualche foto così, questo ti sta benissimo...!

e pure il castano più chiaro di quando li avevi lunghi


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Ottobre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> capisco che vuoi cambiare. Ma riflettici bene. Sono una meraviglia! Uno splendore!
> 
> ...


Ma quanto sarai bella Sienne? :inlove: Un mix davvero ammirevole!


----------



## Nicka (1 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> eh mi sa t'ho vista in qualche foto così, questo ti sta benissimo...!
> 
> e pure il castano più chiaro di quando li avevi lunghi


Eh ma quando erano lunghi erano belli solo la prima settimana di schiarimento...poi il disastro...


----------



## banshee (1 Ottobre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ma quanto sarai bella Sienne? :inlove: Un mix davvero ammirevole!


eh vero? bellissimo come mix!!


----------



## banshee (1 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh ma quando erano lunghi erano belli solo la prima settimana di schiarimento...poi il disastro...


ecco il secondo motivo per cui ho paura del cambiamento...dopo il motivo num 1 "si rovinano"..


----------



## georgemary (1 Ottobre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Mia moglie abbina colore occhi e rossetto ai vestiti, pero' sempre sui colori caldi...mai vista con il blu, ad esempio, pero' forse perche' non sta bene con i capelli rossi...al massimo mi ricordo un verde...


si infatti, dicevo per questo il colore dell'abito.
Io non ne capivo granchè ed una mia amica un giorno mi disse di non truccarmi sempre uguale ma di cambiare a seconda dell'abito.
Io mi sono resa conto che mi sta bene l'ombretto verde scuro con una matita verde acceso, rimmel, e soprattutto rossetti accesi, altrimenti sembro cadaverica.
Se metto qualcosa di rosso, allora uso ombretto neutro e metto matita nera e rimmel. Non parlatemi di eyeliner perchè ho la mano tremolante , non riesco proprio, forse ho incominciato a truccarmi tardi per questo rimango negata.
:carneval:


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> mi fido ciecamente di lei   è eccezionale...fa trucco e parrucco tv/cinema/sfilate... voleva provare una nuova tecnica di aggancio delle great lenghts.. non danneggiano assolutamente il capello :up:
> 
> no non l'ho mai fatto... non ho fatto mai nulla tranne una volta schiarirli (ma tutti) ...ma è venuto fuori un castano chiaro che non mi piaceva e sono tornata del mio colore....
> 
> bell'idea questa della tua foto, mazza  potrebbe essere una buona soluzione...!


Ti avverto però che pare sia passato di moda come tecnica,  e per ora si usa il total color. Però io sono una che non segue la moda. Io ad esempio sono "shatushiata" anche adesso  

Ma io faccio sempre i capelli lisci sopra e boccoli sotto, per cui un monocolore non mi piace!


----------



## banshee (1 Ottobre 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> si infatti, dicevo per questo il colore dell'abito.
> Io non ne capivo granchè ed una mia amica un giorno mi disse di non truccarmi sempre uguale ma di cambiare a seconda dell'abito.
> Io mi sono resa conto che mi sta bene l'ombretto verde scuro con una matita verde acceso, rimmel, e soprattutto rossetti accesi, altrimenti sembro cadaverica.
> Se metto qualcosa di rosso, allora uso ombretto neutro e metto matita nera e rimmel. Non parlatemi di eyeliner perchè ho la mano tremolante , non riesco proprio, forse ho incominciato a truccarmi tardi per questo rimango negata.
> :carneval:


io no invece  io mi trucco sempre uguale anche perchè non uso ombretti! 

per l'abito blu io userei qualcosa di neutro comunque, o i marroni come suggeriva Bru o sul chiaro perlato...cioè non farei matita blu, ombretto blu e vestito blu.....


----------



## banshee (1 Ottobre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ti avverto però che pare sia passato di moda come tecnica,  e per ora si usa il total color. Però io sono una che non segue la moda. Io ad esempio sono "shatushiata" anche adesso
> 
> Ma io faccio sempre i capelli lisci sopra e boccoli sotto, per cui un monocolore non mi piace!


no figurati, nemmeno io :rotfl: io ho i capelli lunghi e scuri da una vita :rotfl: sono molto refrattaria ai cambiamenti.

da bravo toro .....

con liscio/boccoli sta bene lo shatush infatti :up: mazza!


----------



## georgemary (1 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io no invece  io mi trucco sempre uguale anche perchè non uso ombretti!
> 
> per l'abito blu io userei qualcosa di neutro comunque, o i marroni come suggeriva Bru o sul chiaro perlato...cioè non farei matita blu, ombretto blu e vestito blu.....


ok :up:


----------



## perplesso (1 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> il verde con i capelli rossi sta benissimo
> 
> a proposito, sto accarezzando l'idea di fare un cambiamento radicale  farmi rossa!
> 
> non ho gli occhi chiari, però con pelle chiara e lentiggini dovrebbero stare bene


dissento.   a meno che non sia un rosso scuro.


----------



## banshee (1 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> dissento.   a meno che non sia un rosso scuro.


l'ho postato sopra..


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> eh vero? bellissimo come mix!!


Eh, ne parla come se avesse detto niente!  Questo non fa che renderla ancora più affascinante!



georgemary ha detto:


> si infatti, dicevo per questo il colore dell'abito.
> Io non ne capivo granchè ed una mia amica un giorno mi disse di non truccarmi sempre uguale ma di cambiare a seconda dell'abito.
> Io mi sono resa conto che mi sta bene l'ombretto verde scuro con una matita verde acceso, rimmel, e soprattutto rossetti accesi, altrimenti sembro cadaverica.
> Se metto qualcosa di rosso, allora uso ombretto neutro e metto matita nera e rimmel. Non parlatemi di eyeliner perchè ho la mano tremolante , non riesco proprio, forse ho incominciato a truccarmi tardi per questo rimango negata.
> :carneval:


Magari prova a fare delle prove, non solo per eyeliner, ma anche per le matite.  Comunque io farei qualcosa del genere https://i0.wp.com/blog.cliomakeup.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/bar_refaeli-720x1024.jpg Già l'abito da solo saprà valorizzarti, e ti farà risplendere, non serve anche un trucco troppo elaborato o pesante! 


banshee ha detto:


> io no invece  io mi trucco sempre uguale anche perchè non uso ombretti!
> 
> per l'abito blu io userei qualcosa di neutro comunque, o i marroni come suggeriva Bru o sul chiaro perlato...cioè non farei matita blu, ombretto blu e vestito blu.....


Quoto



banshee ha detto:


> no figurati, nemmeno io :rotfl: io ho i capelli lunghi e scuri da una vita :rotfl: sono molto refrattaria ai cambiamenti.
> 
> da bravo toro .....
> 
> con liscio/boccoli sta bene lo shatush infatti :up: mazza!


Ma dai, anche io sono ascendente toro! Ecco perché mi ritrovo in molte cose che scrivi!  Abbiamo la testa un pochino dura, ma giusto un pò!  

Sono liscia tendente al mosso, ma quando mi facevo liscia i capelli diventavano mossi, quando mi facevo mossa diventavo liscia: ho trovato la via di mezzo! :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (1 Ottobre 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> Sono un po negata col trucco.
> Con un abito blu per una cerimonia che trucco mi consigliereste?
> Io sono chiara, bionda e occhi azzurri


Ciao! Ti consiglio, se sei un po'negata col trucco, di evitare i colori scuri, se non li sai gestire bene l'effetto panda è assicurato (esperienza personale). Evita linee ed eye liner per lo stesso discorso, se hai mano e occhi fermi ok, altrimenti lascia perdere. Propongo una cosa così:













http://www.thehouseofblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/Trucco-leggero-per-occhi-azzurri.jpg

L'ultimo è un po' più difficile, quindi sarebbe un azzardo.
Soprattutto: tanto, tanto mascara!


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ciao! Ti consiglio, se sei un po'negata col trucco, di evitare i colori scuri, se non li sai gestire bene l'effetto panda è assicurato (esperienza personale). Evita linee ed eye liner per lo stesso discorso, se hai mano e occhi fermi ok, altrimenti lascia perdere. Propongo una cosa così:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Potrebbero essere i miei occhi! Stesso trucco


----------



## Eliade (2 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Potrebbero essere i miei occhi! Stesso trucco


Bellissimi allora!!!! 

Il mio potrebbe essere questo, ma con gli occhi più scuri e il trucco più uniforme  :






Insomma una panda in blu. :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (2 Ottobre 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Bellissimi allora!!!!
> 
> Il mio potrebbe essere questo, ma con gli occhi più scuri e il trucco più uniforme  :
> 
> ...


ammappa fantastico! ma hai gli occhi scuri o chiari??


----------



## Nicka (2 Ottobre 2015)

Datemi un consiglio per un colore smalto...


----------



## oscuro (2 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Datemi un consiglio per un colore smalto...


Rosso ammaccacazzi.


----------



## Nicka (2 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Rosso ammaccacazzi.


Aggiudicato!! :up:


----------



## oscuro (2 Ottobre 2015)

*i*



Nicka ha detto:


> Aggiudicato!! :up:


Pure un bel bianco crema schizzo su chiappa.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Datemi un consiglio per un colore smalto...


Rosso tutta la vita


----------



## Nicka (2 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Rosso tutta la vita


Adesso ce l'ho rosso molto scuro, pensavo di andare su qualcosa di più chiaro...
Il mio moroso ha detto che me lo devo fare cobalto, ma ho paura di sembrare morta...:rotfl: le unghia blu!!! :rotfl:
Secondo me ha sparato un colore a caso!


----------



## Nicka (2 Ottobre 2015)

E la forma!?


----------



## banshee (2 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Adesso ce l'ho rosso molto scuro, pensavo di andare su qualcosa di più chiaro...
> Il mio moroso ha detto che me lo devo fare cobalto, ma ho paura di sembrare morta...:rotfl: le unghia blu!!! :rotfl:
> Secondo me ha sparato un colore a caso!


no no blu, verdi etc no!! rosso for ever.... se ce l'hai scuro passa magari al rosso corallo..

io ora sono corallo e passo al rosso ciliegia


----------



## Nicka (2 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> no no blu, verdi etc no!! rosso for ever.... se ce l'hai scuro passa magari al rosso corallo..
> 
> io ora sono corallo e passo al rosso ciliegia


Ero indecisa tra quei due anche io in effetti...


----------



## oscuro (2 Ottobre 2015)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> E la forma!?


Rosso inculata a freddo...fidati.


----------



## banshee (2 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E la forma!?


leggermente squadrato...a punta no...rosso lungo a punta fa Halloween :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (2 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ero indecisa tra quei due anche io in effetti...


io passo da uno all'altro :rotfl: l'estetista mia mi dice sempre "ma cambiamo????" 

il mio massimo del cambio è stato l'arancione fluo per le vacanze


----------



## Nicka (2 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> leggermente squadrato...a punta no...rosso lungo a punta fa Halloween :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Io le tengo sul tondeggiante di solito...squadrate mi pare che mi mozzino le mani, che già sono piccole e cicce...


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Rosso inculata a freddo...fidati.


abbiamo gli stesssi gusti anche sullo smalto


----------



## Nicka (2 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io passo da uno all'altro :rotfl: l'estetista mia mi dice sempre "ma cambiamo????"
> 
> il mio massimo del cambio è stato *l'arancione fluo *per le vacanze


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Volevo farlo anche io, ma ho paura di stancarmi in un giorno!!!


----------



## banshee (2 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io le tengo sul tondeggiante di solito...squadrate mi pare che mi mozzino le mani, che già sono piccole e cicce...


aspè non mi spiego... io ce le ho così (non sono io)




quando dico a punta intendo:




....ed è subito Halloween :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (2 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Rosso inculata a freddo...fidati.


Ho capito...mi sa che devo farlo rosso...


----------



## Scaredheart (2 Ottobre 2015)

Io sono per una classica french... ho abbandonato da un mese il rosso, d'estate corallo, e di solito rosso passione, un pò come quello della Nuova Renault Clio :inlove:


----------



## oscuro (2 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> abbiamo gli stesssi gusti anche sullo smalto


E su cos'altro abbiam gli stessi gusti?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (2 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> aspè non mi spiego... io ce le ho così (non sono io)
> 
> View attachment 10738
> 
> ...


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh ok...le ho anche io così...


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> aspè non mi spiego... io ce le ho così (non sono io)
> 
> View attachment 10738
> 
> ...


Il secondo colore è bellissimo


----------



## banshee (2 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh ok...le ho anche io così...


 non mi so spiegare, yes I know...


----------



## oscuro (2 Ottobre 2015)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ho capito...mi sa che devo farlo rosso...


Il culo?se te serve na mano....:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (2 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il secondo colore è bellissimo


lo faccio come prossimo...ora ce le ho come nella prima foto. ma la forma sempre "squadrata"


----------



## Nicka (2 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il culo?se te serve na mano....:rotfl:


Hai le mani grandi?


----------



## Nicka (2 Ottobre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Io sono per una classica french... ho abbandonato da un mese il rosso, d'estate corallo, e di solito rosso passione, un pò come quello della Nuova Renault Clio :inlove:


La french è carina, ma ho notato che non la sanno fare bene ovunque...


----------



## oscuro (2 Ottobre 2015)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> Hai le mani grandi?


Ho una manona.....:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (2 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho una manona.....:rotfl:


Buono a sapersi!!! 
Perchè pure io ho il culo grande! :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (2 Ottobre 2015)

*Ecco*



Nicka ha detto:


> Buono a sapersi!!!
> Perchè pure io ho il culo grande! :rotfl:


Ecco e cerca di essere generosa.....almeno tu in questa valle di cazzare e fanfulle.:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (2 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco e cerca di essere generosa.....almeno tu in questa valle di cazzare e fanfulle.:rotfl::rotfl:


Tu sai che lo sono...


----------



## oscuro (2 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Tu sai che lo sono...


Speriamo.


----------



## Scaredheart (2 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> La french è carina, ma ho notato che non la sanno fare bene ovunque...


Infatti io me la faccio da sola!  

Modestia a parte, certe volte ho pagato tanto per una french terribile! Poi alcune la fanno troppo squadrata bleah!


----------



## banshee (2 Ottobre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Infatti io me la faccio da sola!
> 
> Modestia a parte, certe volte ho pagato tanto per una french terribile! Poi alcune la fanno troppo squadrata bleah!


nooo  io estetista for ever, fa tutto lei :rotfl: pigrizia mia


----------



## Eliade (2 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ammappa fantastico! ma hai gli occhi scuri o chiari??


Sono tipo verde bottiglia di vino della nonna. :facepalm:
Ci provo sempre a farlo, ora che ho pure uno sfumino dovrebbe riuscirmi meglio. :mexican:
Adoro il blu così glitterato, peccato che ho rotto il mio, sparpagliandolo ovunque...forse ho visto che mamma ne ha uno simile, devo provare a fregarmelo di nascosto. :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (2 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Datemi un consiglio per un colore smalto...


Fango.






Il mio ultimo acquisto è stato questo:
http://www.primastore.it/Smalto_-86.html

effetto naturale/porcellana. :inlove:


----------



## banshee (2 Ottobre 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sono* tipo verde bottiglia* di vino della nonna. :facepalm:
> Ci provo sempre a farlo, ora che ho pure uno sfumino dovrebbe riuscirmi meglio. :mexican:
> Adoro il blu così glitterato, peccato che ho rotto il mio, sparpagliandolo ovunque...forse ho visto che mamma ne ha uno simile, devo provare a fregarmelo di nascosto. :carneval:


spettacolo 

quando te lo fai ci posti una foto? io adoro queste sfumature così


----------



## Eliade (2 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> spettacolo
> 
> quando te lo fai ci posti una foto? io adoro queste sfumature così


Ehm...insomma... :condom:






Appena riesco a recuperare un ombretto fac-simile, ci provo.

Ora ho messo gli occhi su questi:





Li vorrei tutti ma principalmente il quarto da sinistra, un verde petrolio glitterato da URLO!!!!!!!! :inlove:
Qui ho trovato lo swatch:
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-49MQv2T5rUQ/UnyXz0_oYTI/AAAAAAAAKI8/9g6Acd-MgKc/s1600/SAM_2178e.jpg


----------



## Nicka (3 Ottobre 2015)

Faccio l'insano gesto...


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Faccio l'insano gesto...



Noooo fermati!


----------



## Nicka (3 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Noooo fermati!


Già fatto!!!
Aaaaarghhhhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Già fatto!!!
> Aaaaarghhhhhhhhh!!!!!


Ricresceranno.


----------



## Nicka (3 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ricresceranno.


No no...non li ho tagliati...


----------



## Eratò (3 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> No no...non li ho tagliati...


E che hai  fatto? Cambiato colore?


----------



## Eratò (3 Ottobre 2015)

Comunque ho notato un primo capello bianco:girlcry:


----------



## Nicka (3 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> E che hai  fatto? Cambiato colore?


Radicalmente!!!!


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Radicalmente!!!!


Non tenerci sulle spine . Che colore, colori?


----------



## Nicka (3 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non tenerci sulle spine . Che colore, colori?


Questo qui!!


----------



## Eratò (3 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Questo qui!!
> 
> View attachment 10743


Wow! Bel colore!


----------



## Nicka (3 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Wow! Bel colore!


Mi sento stranissima!!! :carneval:


----------



## Eratò (3 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi sento stranissima!!! :carneval:


Se prima eri mora è  logico. Ma alle more il rosso va bene..Tempo qualche giorno e ti ci abitui


----------



## Nicka (3 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Se prima eri mora è  logico. Ma alle more il rosso va bene..Tempo qualche giorno e ti ci abitui


Eh sì, capelli neri...


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Questo qui!!
> 
> View attachment 10743


Bellissimo colore! Qualche follia bisogna farla!
A spaventerebbe la gestione della ricrescita.


----------



## sienne (4 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Questo qui!!
> 
> View attachment 10743



Ciao

ti è ben riuscito. Bello forte. Mi piace. 
Come ti vedi?


sienne


----------



## Scaredheart (4 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> nooo  io estetista for ever, fa tutto lei :rotfl: pigrizia mia


Io invece sono pigra per andare agli appuntamenti! 
Mi viene voglia di farmi la french: la faccio! Ma fissare un giorno in cui devo farla, e poi magari quel minuto non ne ho voglia, mi scoccia.  Non so se sei più pigra te oppure io. 

Pensa che da 6 mesi mi trovo meglio a depilarmi con la ceretta. 4 mesi ho preso appuntamenti, ma spesso rinviati. Ora la faccio a casa da sola, quando ho voglia!  
Potessi mi farei anche i capelli da sola! :rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (4 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Questo qui!!
> 
> View attachment 10743


Azz! Complimenti!  Mi piace davvero tanto.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Questo qui!!
> 
> View attachment 10743


Bello !!!!! Mi piaceeeeee !!!!! :up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Nicka (4 Ottobre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ti è ben riuscito. Bello forte. Mi piace.
> Come ti vedi?
> ...


Mi vedo stranissima...ma non male!
Tu calcola che io sono nera nera nera...
Ieri ho visto per caso su FB una col taglio corto simile al mio e mi piaceva l'effetto del rosso così...
Tempo mezz'ora ero col decolorante in testa!! 
Io faccio le cose così...se ci pensavo non lo facevo!
Comunque dai, una botta di vita!!!


----------



## Nicka (4 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bellissimo colore! Qualche follia bisogna farla!
> A spaventerebbe la gestione della ricrescita.


Io già sono sempre dietro a tagliarli perché mantenere un corto significa doverci stare attenta...quindi vediamo come va anche sul fronte colore!


----------



## Nicka (4 Ottobre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Azz! Complimenti!  Mi piace davvero tanto.





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bello !!!!! Mi piaceeeeee !!!!! :up::up::up::up::up:


Grazie!!!


----------



## banshee (4 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Grazie!!!


Confermo che stai benissimo! È il tuo colore! 
[emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]


----------



## Nicka (4 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Confermo che stai benissimo! È il tuo colore!
> [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2015)

abbiamo quasi lo stesso colore


----------



## Nicka (4 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> View attachment 10744
> abbiamo quasi lo stesso colore


Uhhhhhhhhh ma dai!!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> View attachment 10744
> abbiamo quasi lo stesso colore


Molto bello anche il tuo :up: io ho lasciato i rossi circa 5 anni fa ... Mi fate venire voglia di ripristinarli


----------



## Eliade (4 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> View attachment 10744
> abbiamo quasi lo stesso colore





Nicka ha detto:


> Questo qui!!
> 
> View attachment 10743


Ragazze che bel colore!!
Io ancora non ho il coraggio di allontanarmi dal mio castano scuro. 
Pero qualche riflesso rame mi piacerebbe!


----------



## ologramma (4 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> View attachment 10744
> abbiamo quasi lo stesso colore


stupendi e lunghi come piacciono a me , cosa che la mia metà piano piano ha accorciato ma di molto dice che sono pratici , tanto ora io non conto più niente bisogna accettare


----------



## Spot (4 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Questo qui!!
> 
> View attachment 10743


Il rojo è sempre approvato :up::up:


----------



## Spot (4 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> View attachment 10744
> abbiamo quasi lo stesso colore


Ma che bellezza pure la sua chioma.

Uffa :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (4 Ottobre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ma che bellezza pure la sua chioma.
> 
> Uffa :rotfl:


Entra anche tu nel club rouge!!!


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ma che bellezza pure la sua chioma.
> 
> Uffa :rotfl:


Per essere sincera ero appena uscirà dal parrucchiere. Ho avuto un sacco di problemi con i capelli in questi due anni e mi sto rimettendo ora. Spero sia finita l'odissea


----------



## Flavia (7 Ottobre 2015)

alla fine ho dato un taglio,
un bel taglio.... mi sembra
di essere pelata, non ricordo
quando sia stata l'ultima volta
che ho avuto i capelli così corti
:unhappy:


----------



## Spot (7 Ottobre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> alla fine ho dato un taglio,
> un bel taglio.... mi sembra
> di essere pelata, non ricordo
> quando sia stata l'ultima volta
> ...


I capelli corti sono una figata. No phon, no pettine, e pure se ti stanno ritti in testa va bene.
Li adoro.


----------



## Flavia (7 Ottobre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> I capelli corti sono una figata. No phon, no pettine, e pure se ti stanno ritti in testa va bene.
> Li adoro.


non così corti, mica
devo patire per il militare!
ho tagliato sin alle spalle, ma
tenuto conto di quanto erano lunghi,
mi sento pelata!!!


----------



## Spot (7 Ottobre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> non così corti, mica
> devo patire per il militare!
> ho tagliato sin alle spalle, ma
> tenuto conto di quanto erano lunghi,
> mi sento pelata!!!


Ah 
Io l'ultima sforbiciata l'ho fatta bella corta, con buonapace della mia femminilità.
(che poi non così tanto corta.. arrivano anche a 8-7 dita. Il mio parrucchiere si è rifiutato di togliere di più, e lui con me ha sempre ragione. Ci adoriamo.)
Una goduria quando ci passo la mano, comunque.


----------



## banshee (19 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Entra anche tu nel club rouge!!!


fatto.......

:carneval:


----------



## Scaredheart (19 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> fatto.......
> 
> :carneval:


Buongiorno sista, voglio vedere


----------



## banshee (19 Ottobre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Buongiorno sista, voglio vedere


Eccomi qui


----------



## Scaredheart (19 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Eccomi qui
> View attachment 10772


'mazza che rosso figo!!! Complimenti gnoccona!


----------



## oscuro (19 Ottobre 2015)

*Ma*



banshee ha detto:


> Eccomi qui
> View attachment 10772



Pure io...ci vado nel pomeriggio.


----------



## banshee (19 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pure io...ci vado nel pomeriggio.


te fai rosso mastro oscù? :carneval:

lo so che non approvi il mio colore :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: stai a fa er vago!


----------



## oscuro (19 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> te fai rosso mastro oscù? :carneval:
> 
> lo so che non approvi il mio colore :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: stai a fa er vago!


Si,mi faccio rosso.:rotfl:
Ma no...è che mora stai bene...roscia me sa de zoccola....:rotfl:scherzo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (19 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,mi faccio rosso.:rotfl:
> Ma no...è che mora stai bene...roscia me sa de zoccola....:rotfl:scherzo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


eh lo sapevo... 

dai quando mi vedi mi dici, onesto :carneval:


----------



## banshee (19 Ottobre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> 'mazza che rosso figo!!! Complimenti gnoccona!


grazie sista  ho esagerato eh? è molto acceso :rotfl::rotfl: però volevo cambio radicale...

lo scurirò un pochino con un bagno di colore la prossima settimana... anche perchè così lavandolo rischio di diventare fucsia :carneval:


----------



## Scaredheart (19 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> grazie sista  ho esagerato eh? è molto acceso :rotfl::rotfl: però volevo cambio radicale...
> 
> lo scurirò un pochino con un bagno di colore la prossima settimana... anche perchè così lavandolo rischio di diventare fucsia :carneval:


A me personalmente piace tanto, mi piacciono questi cambiamenti netti! Li vivo come momenti rigeneranti  Se però il colore rischia di scaricare troppo, un ritocco è d'uopo!


----------



## Nicka (19 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> grazie sista  ho esagerato eh? è molto acceso :rotfl::rotfl: però volevo cambio radicale...
> 
> lo scurirò un pochino con un bagno di colore la prossima settimana... anche perchè così lavandolo rischio di diventare fucsia :carneval:


Io ho comprato la shampoo della Revlon per "Brave Red"...
ho preso pure la maschera...
Sono entrambi con una base di colore per evitare che scarichi troppo e in effetti sta reggendo...


----------



## banshee (19 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ho comprato la shampoo della Revlon per "Brave Red"...
> ho preso pure la maschera...
> Sono entrambi con una base di colore per evitare che scarichi troppo e in effetti sta reggendo...


rosse coraggiose? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

no comunque il bagno di colore lo faccio...tu hai visto pure la foto da davanti, paro un semaforo :carneval: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (19 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> rosse coraggiose? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> no comunque il bagno di colore lo faccio...tu hai visto pure la foto da davanti, paro un semaforo :carneval: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E perchè io no?! :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (19 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E perchè io no?! :rotfl:


ma tu li hai corti  il colore "matto" è fighissimo corto....

li spengo un pochetto


----------



## Brunetta (19 Ottobre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> I capelli corti sono una figata. No phon, no pettine, e pure se ti stanno ritti in testa va bene.
> Li adoro.


Stai talmente bene!


----------



## Spot (20 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stai talmente bene!


Tu mi fai troppi complimenti


----------



## Brunetta (20 Ottobre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Tu mi fai troppi complimenti


Ci vedo ancora.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci vedo ancora.


Ti è passata la febbre ?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti è passata la febbre ?


Sì.

È un male?


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì.
> 
> È un male?


Per la tua salute, no .... per la cazzutaggine espressa ed encomiabile, si


----------



## Brunetta (20 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Per la tua salute, no .... per la cazzutaggine espressa ed encomiabile, si


:mexican:


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2015)

ammazza banshee che bella cofana


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Eccomi qui
> View attachment 10772


Belli !!!!!! :up:


----------



## banshee (21 Ottobre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ammazza banshee che bella cofana


in che senso?


----------



## banshee (21 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Belli !!!!!! :up:


grazie  non è come lo volevo io.... ma giustamente se entri nera non puoi uscire perfetta la prima volta


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> in che senso?


nel senso che bei capelli


----------



## banshee (21 Ottobre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> nel senso che bei capelli


grazie mille  immaginavo, ma te l'ho chiesto perchè a Roma "cofana" significa brutta :rotfl: quindi suonava tipo "che bella brutta" :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> grazie mille  immaginavo, ma te l'ho chiesto perchè a Roma "cofana" significa brutta :rotfl: quindi suonava tipo "che bella brutta" :rotfl:


io l'ho sempre interpretato come scherzoso; ad ogni modo sono proprio belli.il rosso è quello che porto spesso anche io (uno dei toni ) ma con una cascata del genere fa proprio un bell'effetto.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> grazie  non è come lo volevo io.... ma giustamente se entri nera non puoi uscire perfetta la prima volta


Sto "parando"  i tentativi  del parrucchiere che mi chiede sempre se voglio  fare una tinta sul rosso.... Mi devo ri-convincere ( in passato per una decina di anni ho avuto varie tonalità di rosso )


----------



## banshee (21 Ottobre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> io l'ho sempre interpretato come scherzoso; ad ogni modo sono proprio belli.il rosso è quello che porto spesso anche io (uno dei toni ) ma con una cascata del genere fa proprio un bell'effetto.


è difficile da gestire,immagino, vero? è la prima volta che lo provo, sempre stata scura.. intanto devo vedere dopo qualche lavaggio quanto scarica... ho un po' paura di diventare fucsia 

mi piaceva molto anche questo tono:



tralasciando che lei è meravigliosa  e starebbe bene anche calva, è stupendo come colore.. solo che molto difficile da ottenere dopo una decolorazione.. vediamo più in là se sarà possibile...


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> è difficile da gestire,immagino, vero? è la prima volta che lo provo, sempre stata scura.. intanto devo vedere dopo qualche lavaggio quanto scarica... ho un po' paura di diventare fucsia
> 
> mi piaceva molto anche questo tono:
> 
> ...


Questo è un rosso più caldo credo si possa ottenere con una punta di castano.


----------



## banshee (21 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sto "parando"  i tentativi  del parrucchiere che mi chiede sempre se voglio  fare una tinta sul rosso.... Mi devo ri-convincere ( in passato per una decina di anni ho avuto varie tonalità di rosso )


beh un cambiamento su qualche nuances di rosso mogano/castagna, tra il 5 e il 6 lo farei se fossi in te!!

io desideravo un cambio radicale. non so se hai visto le mie foto precedenti, ma ero proprio castana scurissima, un 3 per capirci. e sempre portati molto lunghi.. quindi volevo l'effetto "shock", e non passare da castano 3 a castano mogano, per intenderci...


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> è difficile da gestire,immagino, vero? è la prima volta che lo provo, sempre stata scura.. intanto devo vedere dopo qualche lavaggio quanto scarica... ho un po' paura di diventare fucsia
> 
> mi piaceva molto anche questo tono:
> 
> ...


i rossi scaricano moltissimo, purtroppo.
ma io ho una zazzera corta da gestire; nel tuo caso la cosa è un po' più problematica.probabilmente ti converrà poi fare tanti colpi di rosso più scuro per dare un effetto multisfaccettato e non arrivare al rosato.
ma se sei scura di base è molto meglio...il casino è per le bionde


----------



## banshee (21 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Questo è un rosso più caldo credo si possa ottenere con una punta di castano.


sì, è più naturale.. per arrivarci devo aspettare un pochino, perchè io ho dovuto (purtroppo) fare il decappaggio per togliere lo scuro...li buttavo sennò


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2015)

il mio taglio/colore è più o meno questo


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Ottobre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> il mio taglio/colore è più o meno questoView attachment 10783


Hai cinquant'anni, dove cazzo ti presenti così, Minni.


----------



## banshee (21 Ottobre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> il mio taglio/colore è più o meno questoView attachment 10783


FAVOLOSO. 
taglio e colore. 
un sacco di volte ero lì lì per tagliarli e fare intanto un carrè più lungo davanti...non trovo il coraggio  poi mi verrà tutto insieme, come per il rosso... e li vorrei così:


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Hai cinquant'anni, dove cazzo ti presenti così, Minni.


mi va di lusso che sto in un ambiente creativo perché mi concio anche peggio.
ma vedrai comunque che a 50 anni non penserai di doverti vestire da anzianotto


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Ottobre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi va di lusso che sto in un ambiente creativo perché mi concio anche peggio.
> ma vedrai comunque che a 50 anni non penserai di doverti vestire da anzianotto


A cinquant'anni sarò sempre splendido. Anzi, più di adesso.


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A cinquant'anni sarò sempre splendido. Anzi, più di adesso.


va bene


----------



## banshee (21 Ottobre 2015)

a proposito, un consiglio... Minerva e altre eventuali rosse .. utilizzate trucco per le labbra? se sì, che tonalità?

io ho sempre utilizzato i toni del rosso per la bocca ma ovviamente adesso sembro un semaforo  quindi non so su che colori puntare...consigli?


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> a proposito, un consiglio... Minerva e altre eventuali rosse .. utilizzate trucco per le labbra? se sì, che tonalità?
> 
> io ho sempre utilizzato i toni del rosso per la bocca ma ovviamente adesso sembro un semaforo  quindi non so su che colori puntare...consigli?


io mi trucco pochissimo e al massimo lucido le labbra e metto un colore naturale


----------



## banshee (21 Ottobre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> io mi trucco pochissimo e al massimo lucido le labbra e metto un colore naturale


 io ho sempre truccato le labbra perchè bianca come un cencio e capelli scuri.. però effettivamente con il rosso e le lentiggini, non è più necessario "colorare",  passo al lucido o comunque un rosa tenue...


----------



## Ultimo (21 Ottobre 2015)

A bannuzza starebbe bene qualsiasi colore, ma magari anche due o tre insieme! 

A minerva ninsò. Certo che la foto che ha postato è fantastica. E immaginarla su una donna di classe come par sua signoria ancor di più.


----------



## Spot (21 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Eccomi qui
> View attachment 10772


Ma caspiteronzoli!


----------



## Ultimo (21 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io ho sempre truccato le labbra perchè bianca come un cencio e capelli scuri.. però effettivamente con il rosso e le lentiggini, non è più necessario "colorare",  passo al lucido o comunque un rosa tenue...


Labbra verdi. Quel verde leggero, quasi invisibile, si vede e non si vede..... Se non si vede è meglio.


----------



## banshee (21 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Labbra verdi. Quel verde leggero, quasi invisibile, si vede e non si vede..... Se non si vede è meglio.


ma certo!! perchè non c'ho pensato prima.... Capelli rossi e labbra verdi...faccio il semaforo!!

 potrei abbinare anche un ombretto giallo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma certo!! perchè non c'ho pensato prima.... Capelli rossi e labbra verdi...faccio il semaforo!!
> 
> potrei abbinare anche un ombretto giallo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Io ero serio!!!!!! anzi, quel verde io lo vedo preciso preciso al colore di questa faccina --->:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (21 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> a proposito, un consiglio... Minerva e altre eventuali rosse .. utilizzate trucco per le labbra? se sì, che tonalità?
> 
> io ho sempre utilizzato i toni del rosso per la bocca ma ovviamente adesso sembro un semaforo  quindi non so su che colori puntare...consigli?


Io sempre color mattone. Indipendentemente dal colore dei capelli che varia dal rosso al castano


----------



## banshee (21 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io sempre color mattone. Indipendentemente dal colore dei capelli che varia dal rosso al castano


io sono chiarissima di carnagione.. ma tipo Dita Von Teese, per dire.. quindi i colori caldi e le sfumature dal mattone al marrone le ho sempre evitate... ora con i nuovi capelli mi devo studiare...


----------



## Ultimo (21 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io sono chiarissima di carnagione.. ma tipo Dita Von Teese, per dire.. quindi i colori caldi e le sfumature dal mattone al marrone le ho sempre evitate... ora con i nuovi capelli mi devo studiare...


Tu non hai conosciuto tebe, credo eh. Se c'era lei sicuro che avrebbe studiato talmente tanto che anche altri peli sarebbero stati messi in studio


----------



## Mary The Philips (22 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> OT
> non mi sono dimenticata la foto delle scarpe, è che sto traslocando :mrgreen: quando le trovo posto...tu hai comprato poi?
> Fine OT



Non mi ricordo se era qui che ne parlavamo, comunque ho trovato gli stivali che cercavo, elasticizzati ma non alti a metà coscia. Li sto usando tantissimo. Se vuoi ti posto la foto (domani però) ma non sono niente di spettacolare, solo molto comodi, un passpartù


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Ottobre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non mi ricordo se era qui che ne parlavamo, comunque ho trovato gli stivali che cercavo, elasticizzati ma non alti a metà coscia. Li sto usando tantissimo. Se vuoi ti posto la foto (domani però) ma non sono niente di spettacolare, solo molto comodi, un passpartù


Fighiiiii!!!! :up: io ne ho un tipo che arrivano fin sopra al ginocchio ma non mi piace più il tacco e quindi non li metto.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Ottobre 2015)

Quest'anno non si trova un tacco 12 a spillo manco a morire
Tutti sti tacchi alti e larghi....che palle


----------



## Simy (22 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quest'anno non si trova un tacco 12 a spillo manco a morire
> Tutti sti tacchi alti e larghi....che palle


quototi :incazzato:


----------



## Nicka (22 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quest'anno non si trova un tacco 12 a spillo manco a morire
> Tutti sti tacchi alti e larghi....che palle


Per la mia giuoia e felicitudine...


----------



## Mary The Philips (22 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Fighiiiii!!!! :up: io ne ho un tipo che arrivano fin sopra al ginocchio ma non mi piace più il tacco e quindi non li metto.



Sono questi: niente di che, ma per le corse di tutti i giorni sono perfetti :up:




Nicka ha detto:


> Per la mia giuoia e felicitudine...



Pure per la mia! Adoro i tacconi anche se non disdegno lo spillo alto per la sera


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Ottobre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Sono questi: niente di che, ma per le corse di tutti i giorni sono perfetti :up:
> View attachment 10793
> 
> 
> ...


Mi piacciono, comodi. :up:


----------



## Nicka (22 Ottobre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Pure per la mia! Adoro i tacconi anche se non disdegno lo spillo alto per la sera


Io non li so portare quelli a spillo, tra l'altro mi viene un male allucinante dopo nemmeno 5 minuti...:unhappy:
Con quelli grossi reggo un po' di più, ma mica di molto...


----------



## Mary The Philips (22 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi piacciono, comodi. :up:


E costano pure pochissimo, il che non guasta


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Ottobre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> E costano pure pochissimo, il che non guasta


Assolutamente


----------



## Mary The Philips (22 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io non li so portare quelli a spillo, tra l'altro mi viene un male allucinante dopo nemmeno 5 minuti...:unhappy:
> Con quelli grossi reggo un po' di più, ma mica di molto...


A me capita di reggere la postura che il tacco a spillo richiede per la prima mezz'ora, poi mi dimentico di averlo ai piedi e mi comporto come se avessi le tennis procedendo con andature tipo fondista al termine di una maratona. Una s-grazia totale :rotfl:. Ma non ci rinuncio manco morta nelle uscite a cui tengo


----------



## Mary The Philips (22 Ottobre 2015)

Ma voi, tutti i giorni, tipo per fare la spesa, lavorare o pagare le bollette, che scarpe indossate?


----------



## Nicka (22 Ottobre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ma voi, tutti i giorni, tipo per fare la spesa, lavorare o pagare le bollette, che scarpe indossate?


Io sempre scarpe da ginnastica/anfibi.
La femminilità fatta donna...


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io sempre scarpe da ginnastica/anfibi.
> La femminilità fatta donna...


In questo periodo  io ho la fissa di stivaletti scamosciati bluette che ho acquistato un mese fa


----------



## Spot (23 Ottobre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ma voi, tutti i giorni, tipo per fare la spesa, lavorare o pagare le bollette, che scarpe indossate?


Sneakers. Possibilmente scure e simili al modello da basket.
Perchè so' vecchia e ho problemi di postura.
Però se potessi scegliere preferirei un bel paio di beatles.


----------



## Alessandra (23 Ottobre 2015)

Stivali forever. ...tacco comodo, ovvero non oltre I 4 cm.


----------



## banshee (23 Ottobre 2015)

Mio prossimo acquisto:


Chiaramente tarocchi che l originale Isabelle Marant costa uno stipendio mio


----------



## banshee (23 Ottobre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ma voi, tutti i giorni, tipo per fare la spesa, lavorare o pagare le bollette, che scarpe indossate?


d'inverno stivali. Ne ho di tutti i tipi  tacco alto, zeppa che finisce sottile, tacco medio e comodo. li cambio sulla base sia dell'outfit(chiaro che se metto jeans e rennino tipo, abbino stivale scamosciato chiaro con tacco quadrato, sportivissimo) sia delle cose che devo fare post lavoro... se mi devo girare mezza città metto tacco comodo....

ps..bello il tuo acquisto :up: e belle gambe oh!! avevo capito tutta un'altra cosa, poi quando trovo le mie te le posto


----------



## Spot (23 Ottobre 2015)

Che look femminili e panteronosi.
Vabbè.
Io mi ritiro.


----------



## Nicka (23 Ottobre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Che look femminili e panteronosi.
> Vabbè.
> Io mi ritiro.


Tranquilla, io sono sempre in jeans e scarpe da ginnastica e felpe...


----------



## banshee (23 Ottobre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Che look femminili e panteronosi.
> Vabbè.
> Io mi ritiro.


Ma che? Gli stivali sportivi? Io quando piove c ho pure le calosce calcola :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (23 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tranquilla, io sono sempre in jeans e scarpe da ginnastica e felpe...


Ho documenti fotografici che dimostrano il contrario [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]


----------



## Nicka (23 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Ho documenti fotografici che dimostrano il contrario [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]


Stiamo parlando di tutti i giorni, non delle porcate che ogni tanto mi metto...


----------



## Nocciola (23 Ottobre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ma voi, tutti i giorni, tipo per fare la spesa, lavorare o pagare le bollette, che scarpe indossate?


Nel weekend scarpe comode perchè sono sempre di corsa
In ufficio e la sera quasi sempre tacchi alti


----------



## free (23 Ottobre 2015)

di solito metto sneakers con zeppa o stivaletti con tacco
per portare i cani, stivali di gomma o anfibi


----------



## banshee (23 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Stiamo parlando di tutti i giorni, non delle porcate che ogni tanto mi metto...


le scarpe della foto col vestito da cerimonia fucsia erano favolose


----------



## Nicka (23 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> le scarpe della foto col vestito da cerimonia fucsia erano favolose


Tolte dopo 10 minuti, ho camminato scalza...


----------



## banshee (23 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tolte dopo 10 minuti, ho camminato scalza...


io le adoro ma sugli altri.. non uso sandali o decolltè col tacco a spillo, mai, mi fanno malissimo..


----------



## Nicka (23 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io le adoro ma sugli altri.. non uso sandali o decolltè col tacco a spillo, mai, mi fanno malissimo..


Capodanno al Pineta, Milano Marittima.
Tacco 12 a spillo...decollete.
Reggo e non so come, quando esco mi rendo conto che non faccio un passo senza bestemmiare.
Mi levo le scarpe e cammino scalza fino all'albergo.
4 km scalza, il 1 gennaio.
Mi sono ghiacciata i piedi fino al cervello.


----------



## Mary The Philips (23 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nel weekend scarpe comode perchè sono sempre di corsa
> In ufficio e la sera quasi sempre tacchi alti


Io il contrario: indosso tennis tutti i santi giorni per diletto e per lavoro, il week end mi scateno con i tacchi . Impazzisco soprattutto per i sandali gioiello, anche di stampo sadomaso  con fibbie, cinturini, borchie, strass etc. Se non patissi il freddo li metterei anche d'inverno senza calze, come fanno le vere vips, ma non ce la posso fare..


----------



## Tessa (23 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Capodanno al Pineta, Milano Marittima.
> Tacco 12 a spillo...decollete.
> Reggo e non so come, quando esco mi rendo conto che non faccio un passo senza bestemmiare.
> Mi levo le scarpe e cammino scalza fino all'albergo.
> ...


Idem. Ho fatto 2km in centro a Roma, dopo un matrimonio, fino all'hotel. A piedi nudi sull'acciottolato. 
La mia tolleranza al dolore della scarpa scomoda e' prossima allo zero.


----------



## Mary The Philips (23 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Mio prossimo acquisto:
> View attachment 10794
> 
> Chiaramente tarocchi che l originale Isabelle Marant costa uno stipendio mio




Bellissimi,  soprattutto senza calze e  con gambe lunghe e magre.



banshee ha detto:


> d'inverno stivali. Ne ho di tutti i tipi  tacco alto, zeppa che finisce sottile, tacco medio e comodo. li cambio sulla base sia dell'outfit(chiaro che se metto jeans e rennino tipo, abbino stivale scamosciato chiaro con tacco quadrato, sportivissimo) sia delle cose che devo fare post lavoro... se mi devo girare mezza città metto tacco comodo....
> 
> ps..bello il tuo acquisto :up: e belle gambe oh!! avevo capito tutta un'altra cosa, poi quando trovo le mie te le posto



Grazie, attendo


----------



## Tessa (23 Ottobre 2015)

In inverno solo stivali tipo blundstone. Per comodita' e per lavoro. 
In estate scarpe da ginnastica e sandali bassi. 
Tacco saltuariamente la sera. 
A volte penso che se dovessi mai rimettermi in pista dovrei investire un capitale per rifarmi il guardaroba!


----------



## banshee (23 Ottobre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Bellissimi,  soprattutto senza calze e  con gambe lunghe e magre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io sono freddolosissima :carneval: senza calze impossibile... non ho le gambe molto lunghe ma li abbinerò in modo da non farlo sembrare :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (23 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Capodanno al Pineta, Milano Marittima.
> Tacco 12 a spillo...decollete.
> Reggo e non so come, quando esco mi rendo conto che non faccio un passo senza bestemmiare.
> Mi levo le scarpe e cammino scalza fino all'albergo.
> ...


sono anni che mi neghi il piacere di conoscere il tuo spacciatore.


----------



## banshee (23 Ottobre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Io il contrario: indosso tennis tutti i santi giorni per diletto e per lavoro, il week end mi scateno con i tacchi .* Impazzisco soprattutto per i sandali gioiello*, anche di stampo sadomaso  con fibbie, cinturini, borchie, strass etc. Se non patissi il freddo li metterei anche d'inverno senza calze, come fanno le vere vips, ma non ce la posso fare..


strepitosi. ne ho presi un paio bassi questa estate, senza tacco praticamente, con tutto il collo del piede coperto da tessuto e pietre, bianchi. li adoro!!


----------



## Nocciola (23 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Capodanno al Pineta, Milano Marittima.
> Tacco 12 a spillo...decollete.
> Reggo e non so come, quando esco mi rendo conto che non faccio un passo senza bestemmiare.
> Mi levo le scarpe e cammino scalza fino all'albergo.
> ...


convention a Montecarlo
Abito da sera e tacco 12. Ai tempi non esistevano i plateau
Finita la serata decidiamo per una passeggiata per la città
Alcune colleghe si cambiano. Io col cazzo. Non lo indosso mica tutti i giorni l'abito da sera, conq uello che l'ho pagato ecc ecc
Dopo un'ora di sali e scendi, mi levo le scarpe e rientro in abito da sera scalza in hotel 12000 stelle
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (23 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> sono anni che mi neghi il piacere di conoscere il tuo spacciatore.


Quando passi in zona te lo presento!!


----------



## perplesso (23 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quando passi in zona te lo presento!!


non mancherò.  deve avere della roba mai vista, considerati gli effetti


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Ottobre 2015)

*Ma parliamo del contouring*

E' sbalorditivo,  

http://static.robadadonne.it/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/contouring_02.jpg

E come questi ce ne sono a bizzeffe, per la serie, so chi mi porto a casa, ma non so con chi mi sveglio... Questo è stravolgimento del viso! Troppo esagerati, a mio parere. 

A me piace come tecnica, ma utilizzandola con parsimonia. Voi che ne pensate?


----------



## banshee (27 Ottobre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> E' sbalorditivo,
> 
> http://static.robadadonne.it/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/contouring_02.jpg
> 
> ...


è veramente sconcertante, la mia amica truccatrice anche lo fa...non posso postare foto dei prima o dopo delle sue modelle per privacy, ma robe assurde...
la penso come te, praticamente ti "rifai" il volto anche se non in modo permanente... 

comunque io mi stavo chiudendo sui tutorial su youtube dei trucchi di Halloween, i truccatori sono degli alieni secondo me....


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> è veramente sconcertante, la mia amica truccatrice anche lo fa...non posso postare foto dei prima o dopo delle sue modelle per privacy, ma robe assurde...
> la penso come te, praticamente ti "rifai" il volto anche se non in modo permanente...
> 
> comunque io mi stavo chiudendo sui tutorial su youtube dei trucchi di Halloween, i truccatori sono degli alieni secondo me....


Ma ci pensi a quanto tempo ci vuole ogni giorno per mantenere questa nuova immagine? 
 Ora, le modelle sono pagate per iniziare il trucco 8 ore prima della sfilata, o le showgirls per le trasmissioni. Ma le ragazze che non lo fanno per mestiere non dormono? 

Halloween a me fa orrore, sta iniziando (un pò come tutto) ad essere una festa sul soft porn... Sono 3 anni che non lo festeggio più. L'ultima volta che mi ero vestita mi sono sentita fuori luogo, troppo coperta :carneval: Le fruste me le conservo per la camera da letto...  (non è esagerazione, basta cercare "costume donna halloween" su google..)

scusa che vuol dire "stavo chiudendo sui tutorial"?


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quando passi in zona te lo presento!!


... potevi chiedermelo, se mi andava bene di conoscerlo.
Non che sia un problema se mi presenti Perplesso.
Però per correttezza... in generale, diciamo, chiedimelo prima.


----------



## banshee (27 Ottobre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ma ci pensi a quanto tempo ci vuole ogni giorno per mantenere questa nuova immagine?
> Ora, le modelle sono pagate per iniziare il trucco 8 ore prima della sfilata, o le showgirls per le trasmissioni. Ma le ragazze che non lo fanno per mestiere non dormono?
> 
> Halloween a me fa orrore, sta iniziando (un pò come tutto) ad essere una festa sul soft porn... Sono 3 anni che non lo festeggio più. L'ultima volta che mi ero vestita mi sono sentita fuori luogo, troppo coperta :carneval: Le fruste me le conservo per la camera da letto...  (non è esagerazione, basta cercare "costume donna halloween" su google..)
> ...



lasciamo stare, una volta ho fatto da cavia alla mia amica - la stessa delle extension  - siamo state 5 ore per un trucco "sera" volevo morì.. 

su Halloween stra concordo, diciamo che è l'occasione per vestirsi da semizoccola senza essere giudicata, ormai...vampira sexy, infermiera zombie sexy, suora sexy :rotfl::rotfl:

mi stavo chiudendo ----> romanesco  significa che stavo guardando ripetutamente i tutorial...a Roma diciamo "me sto a chiude" nel senso di stare in fissa...

stavo guardando i tutorial perchè la mia nipota adorata vorrebbe mascherarsi da Smiley e mi ha chiesto una mano.....

io non so da dove cominciare :unhappy:, questo è uno dei più semplici, tipo.


[video=youtube;rC1DLCdFbLs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rC1DLCdFbLs[/video]


----------



## Nicka (27 Ottobre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... potevi chiedermelo, se mi andava bene di conoscerlo.
> Non che sia un problema se mi presenti Perplesso.
> Però per correttezza... in generale, diciamo, chiedimelo prima.


Io e te condividiamo i camionisti...
Vuoi anche il mio spaccino di fiducia!?
Solo perchè sei un'amica, ma io ci tengo a certe cose...


----------



## Nicka (27 Ottobre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> E' sbalorditivo,
> 
> http://static.robadadonne.it/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/contouring_02.jpg
> 
> ...


Io non mi so mettere manco un correttore, figuriamoci...
Se provo a truccarmi è probabile che vengo fuori come la fase 2 della foto che hai postato...


----------



## Mary The Philips (27 Ottobre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> E' sbalorditivo,
> 
> http://static.robadadonne.it/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/contouring_02.jpg
> 
> ...



Ne penso che non ha senso stravolgersi per assomigliare ad una delle tante bellezza vere che ci sono in giro. Va bene magari farlo una volta per vedersi diverse, ma è comunque come indossare una maschera, qualcosa che non è la realtà. E se si piace a qualcuno solo per ciò che si appare ma non si è, che gusto c'è?


----------



## Spot (27 Ottobre 2015)

Che fine ha fatto il thread sullo shopping?


----------



## perplesso (27 Ottobre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Che fine ha fatto il thread sullo shopping?


ciclicamente viene abbandonato per sparizione della fashion victim che lo apre.

si potrebbe pensare ad una sottosezione di trucco&parrucco + giochi e fumetti.   magari ne parlo con Feather.  con un minimo di calma perchè ora è un filo preso.

poi spiegherò privatamente alcune cose a 2-3 persone in merito.    checchè ne dicano  è un forum automoderato, quindi tutto è possibile se ci diamo tutti una mano.


----------



## banshee (28 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ciclicamente viene abbandonato per sparizione della fashion victim che lo apre.
> 
> si potrebbe pensare ad una sottosezione di trucco&parrucco + giochi e fumetti.   magari ne parlo con Feather.  con un minimo di calma perchè ora è un filo preso.
> 
> poi spiegherò privatamente alcune cose a 2-3 persone in merito.    checchè ne dicano  è un forum automoderato, quindi tutto è possibile se ci diamo tutti una mano.


L'ho aperto io ma non sono mica sparita. Sono andata in ferie e nessuno ci ha più scritto. Come l'angolo dei viaggi ....


----------



## perplesso (28 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> L'ho aperto io ma non sono mica sparita. Sono andata in ferie e nessuno ci ha più scritto. Come l'angolo dei viaggi ....


eh ma abbandonare un 3d per settimane equivale ad abbandonarlo del tutto.

gli è che poi spariscono nelle pagine indietro e valli a ripescare.   ma visto che vi sono dei temi che vedo che appassionano molti forumisti, credo sia più saggio avere uno spazio dedicato, così è possibile riprendere un 3d anche dopo qualche tempo


----------



## banshee (28 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> eh ma abbandonare un 3d per settimane equivale ad abbandonarlo del tutto.
> 
> gli è che poi spariscono nelle pagine indietro e valli a ripescare.   ma visto che vi sono dei temi che vedo che appassionano molti forumisti, credo sia più saggio avere uno spazio dedicato, così è possibile riprendere un 3d anche dopo qualche tempo


sono molto d'accordo, ottima idea!!! se serve aiuto fa un fischio..
....comunque noi femminuccIe parliamo di vestiti ovunque!! :rotfl:


----------



## Spot (28 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sono molto d'accordo, ottima idea!!! se serve aiuto fa un fischio..
> ....comunque noi femminuccIe parliamo di vestiti ovunque!! :rotfl:


Si, infatti.
Io volevo parlare dei blazer fighissimi che stanno a Pull and Bear. Economici pure.
Sto in fissa con i look maschili ultimamente


----------



## Nicka (28 Ottobre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Si, infatti.
> Io volevo parlare dei blazer fighissimi che stanno a Pull and Bear. Economici pure.
> *Sto in fissa con i look maschili ultimamente*


E questo è l'anno adatto...
Mò vanno pure le scarpe da uomo, io ci sbavavo dietro da adolescente...e mi pigliavano per scema.
Poi dicono che le mode non sono cicliche...


----------



## banshee (28 Ottobre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Si, infatti.
> Io volevo parlare dei blazer fighissimi che stanno a Pull and Bear. Economici pure.
> Sto in fissa con i look maschili ultimamente





Nicka ha detto:


> E questo è l'anno adatto...
> Mò vanno pure le scarpe da uomo, io ci sbavavo dietro da adolescente...e mi pigliavano per scema.
> Poi dicono che le mode non sono cicliche...


io adoro le Creepers da uomo.. creepers, jeans e parka, top!

linka qualcosa, Spot....


----------



## Spot (28 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io adoro le Creepers da uomo.. creepers, jeans e parka, top!
> 
> linka qualcosa, Spot....:mrgreen:


Belle le creepers!
Io ho preso questo
e questo.
Per me sono l'ammore.


----------



## banshee (28 Ottobre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Belle le creepers!
> Io ho preso questo
> e questo.
> Per me sono l'ammore.


il primo è fantastico, il secondo mi piace meno - ma parlo come starebbe a me....:up:


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Ottobre 2015)

*Aiutooooooo*

È un periodo che sono sotto stress... tra università, immobili e lavoro... quando faccio lo shampoo perdo molti capelli, ed oggi ne ho trovato uno piccolo e bianco. Consigli?


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> lasciamo stare, una volta ho fatto da cavia alla mia amica - la stessa delle extension  - siamo state 5 ore per un trucco "sera" volevo morì..
> 
> su Halloween stra concordo, diciamo che è l'occasione per vestirsi da semizoccola senza essere giudicata, ormai...vampira sexy, infermiera zombie sexy, suora sexy :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Ah! Semplicissimo :rotfl:  ma un travestimento da fantasmino,no? Lenzuolo e via  

Che bello hai una nipote? :inlove: quanti anni? 



Nicka ha detto:


> Io non mi so mettere manco un correttore, figuriamoci...
> Se provo a truccarmi è probabile che vengo fuori come la fase 2 della foto che hai postato...


Ma molto meglio senza trucco, che queste maschere! Che dal vivo è anche ridicolo l'effetto. 


Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ne penso che non ha senso stravolgersi per assomigliare ad una delle tante bellezza vere che ci sono in giro. Va bene magari farlo una volta per vedersi diverse, ma è comunque come indossare una maschera, qualcosa che non è la realtà. E se si piace a qualcuno solo per ciò che si appare ma non si è, che gusto c'è?


Ma appunto, ma se fanno palestra? E se partecipano ad un pool party?


----------



## Nicka (25 Novembre 2015)

Soffro di dismorfismo.
Cioè...ho accettato le orecchie a sventola, ho accettato il culo che mi ritrovo, ho accettato di essermi sfasciata il naso a 10 anni quando sciando ho preso in pieno un palo, ho accettato gli occhi da cane bastonato, ho accettato le labbra piccole, ho accettato il fatto di essere nana con dei piedi da alta, ho accettato i kg in più, ma il rosso...porca puttana, il rosso è bellissimo, ma sticazzi non mi ci vedo per niente.
Sono tornata al nero, con somma gioia dei miei occhi. 
Ora mi riconosco, sono dark dentro, ho l'anima da nera...


----------



## banshee (25 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Soffro di dismorfismo.
> Cioè...ho accettato le orecchie a sventola, ho accettato il culo che mi ritrovo, ho accettato di essermi sfasciata il naso a 10 anni quando sciando ho preso in pieno un palo, ho accettato gli occhi da cane bastonato, ho accettato le labbra piccole, ho accettato il fatto di essere nana con dei piedi da alta, ho accettato i kg in più, ma il rosso...porca puttana, il rosso è bellissimo, ma sticazzi non mi ci vedo per niente.
> Sono tornata al nero, con somma gioia dei miei occhi.
> Ora mi riconosco, sono dark dentro, ho l'anima da nera...


era fighissimo il tuo rosso comunque, ci stavi stra bene...! però hai fatto bene, ti senti nera, sei nera 

io ho cambiato rosso. ho scelto un rame rosso più naturale, adesso sembro proprio rossa di natura  mi piace... vedremo quando scarica, sperando di non diventare arancione


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Soffro di dismorfismo.
> Cioè...ho accettato le orecchie a sventola, ho accettato il culo che mi ritrovo, ho accettato di essermi sfasciata il naso a 10 anni quando sciando ho preso in pieno un palo, ho accettato gli occhi da cane bastonato, ho accettato le labbra piccole, ho accettato il fatto di essere nana con dei piedi da alta, ho accettato i kg in più, ma il rosso...porca puttana, il rosso è bellissimo, ma sticazzi non mi ci vedo per niente.
> Sono tornata al nero, con somma gioia dei miei occhi.
> Ora mi riconosco, sono dark dentro, ho l'anima da nera...


Io non ti conosco ma son certa che sai far risaltare  la tua fisicità con  charme  ... Io mi appresto a farmi rossa ( di nuovo) prossimamente, devo scegliere la tonalità


----------



## banshee (25 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io non ti conosco ma son certa che sai far risaltare  la tua fisicità con  charme  ... Io mi appresto a farmi rossa ( di nuovo) prossimamente, devo scegliere la tonalità


io ho scelto questo:



bello, mi piace di più rispetto l'altra volta. Vediamo dopo un tot di lavaggi....


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io ho scelto questo:
> 
> View attachment 10952
> 
> bello, mi piace di più rispetto l'altra volta. Vediamo dopo un tot di lavaggi....


Bello, io devo scegliere, anche io tenderei ad un rosso più naturale possibile.


----------



## Falcor (25 Novembre 2015)

Non ho mai capito perché tutte le donne sono attratte dal colore rosso e si tingono sempre di quel colore o sue sfumature


----------



## banshee (25 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Non ho mai capito perché tutte le donne sono attratte dal colore rosso e si tingono sempre di quel colore o sue sfumature


pensa, per me è la prima volta, ho sempre detestato il rosso :rotfl::rotfl: ho avuto i capelli o biondi o catsano quasi nero, mai una via di mezzo. Adesso m'è preso il matto e sono rossa rossa


----------



## Spot (25 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> pensa, per me è la prima volta, ho sempre detestato il rosso :rotfl::rotfl: ho avuto i capelli o biondi o catsano quasi nero, mai una via di mezzo. Adesso m'è preso il matto e sono rossa rossa


Perchè il rojo è figo e non c'è da discutere.
Poi ci sono altri colori molto belli che non tengo in considerazione perchè non me li posso permettere... tipo una mia mica (ma lei è piccola e carina) l'anno scorso aveva un rosa adorabile.
E ho visto in giro verdi bellissimi.
Ma vabbè


----------



## Falcor (25 Novembre 2015)

Io solo una volta ho osato tingere i capelli. Era il lontano 1999 e mi ero appena diplomato. Volevo fare qualcosa di nuovo. Peccato che le vacanze le facevamo in uno sperduto paesino di montagna e la parrucchiera del posto era una dilettante allo sbaraglio. Comunque scelsi l'azzurro (per il Napoli) 

Al momento sembravano fighissimi. La mattina dopo mi svegliai col cuscino e la faccia azzurri 

Tempo 5 giorni e avevo parte dei capelli verdi, altri azzurri intenso e altri biondo platino.

Alla fine fui costretto a rasare tutto ma non proprio a zero e comunque mi restarono biondo platino per un pò.

Non scorderò mai le prime parole di mio nonno (classe 1924) appena mi vide, con una faccia tra lo sconvolto e l'incredulità: "Ma t' stai drogann???" :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (25 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> era fighissimo il tuo rosso comunque, ci stavi stra bene...! però hai fatto bene, ti senti nera, sei nera
> 
> io ho cambiato rosso. ho scelto un rame rosso più naturale, adesso sembro proprio rossa di natura  mi piace... vedremo quando scarica, sperando di non diventare arancione


Sì era figo, ma c'erano due cose che non mi andavano bene: 
1) sono nata corvina, sono cresciuta corvina, sono corvina e non ci sono cazzi. Anche i tratti sono importanti e il mio colore è il nero.
2) cosa molto molto importante per me, li vedevo stra-rovinati. Ho sempre avuto dei capelli belli, non degli scopini del cesso come mi sono venuti col rosso...i miei sono lisci, lucidi, corposi...voglio che si riprendano e quindi non uso più tinte, ho ricoperto col mio colore e crescendo si sistemano.


----------



## Spot (25 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> 1) sono nata corvina, sono cresciuta corvina, sono corvina e non ci sono cazzi. Anche i tratti sono importanti e il mio colore è il nero.


E mica cazzi. Bello.

Io ho dei colori che sono la fiera della banalità


----------



## Nicka (25 Novembre 2015)

@Spotless



Nicka ha detto:


> Risultato dopo 4 mesi di prodotti 0 siliconi.
> Uso solo shampoo, nè balsami, nè creme particolari. Una sola passata di shampoo per ogni lavaggio.
> Quando usavo lo shampoo solito erano pesanti, sembravano sporchi anche appena lavati e mi parevano morti.
> Quando ho smesso coi siliconi sono impazziti, scappavano da tutte le parti, per qualche settimana hanno vissuto di crespo, ma ho deciso di continuare.
> ...





SpotlessMind ha detto:


> E mica cazzi. Bello.
> 
> Io ho dei colori che sono la fiera della banalità


Te lo riporto, dato che lo avevo postato qui.
Questo è il mio naturale...


----------



## Flavia (25 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> pensa, per me è la prima volta, ho sempre detestato il rosso :rotfl::rotfl: ho avuto i capelli o biondi o catsano quasi nero, mai una via di mezzo. Adesso m'è preso il matto e sono rossa rossa


:up:
oggi ho comprato l'henne rosso
voglio provare un impacco usando però
il mallo di noce per smorzare il colore
mi sa che il rosso è il trend di questa stagione


----------



## Spot (25 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> @Spotless
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uau.
Davvero uau nicka.
Oltre al fatto che è una tonalità di nero splendida, di quelle che si vedono raramente in giro.
Non so chi ti abbia passato dei geni così buoni, ma cerca di coprirli il meno possibile per favore.


----------



## Nicka (25 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Uau.
> Davvero uau nicka.
> Oltre al fatto che è una tonalità di nero splendida, di quelle che si vedono raramente in giro.
> Non so chi ti abbia passato dei geni così buoni, ma cerca di coprirli il meno possibile per favore.


Col rosso fuoco ho fatto un colpo di testa, ma come dicevo non mi ci vedo assolutamente.
Detto ciò ora ho rifatto un nero naturale, tanto sono corti e mi ricrescono anche velocemente, quindi man mano taglierò la parte colorata e lascio il mio.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> @Spotless
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bello nicka !!!!! anche io sono stata più volte tentata dal nero ma PRI miei tratti somatici e il carnato già ambrato credo sarei troppo cupa


----------



## banshee (25 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Perchè il rojo è figo e non c'è da discutere.
> Poi ci sono altri colori molto belli che non tengo in considerazione perchè non me li posso permettere... tipo una mia mica (ma lei è piccola e carina) l'anno scorso aveva un rosa adorabile.
> E ho visto in giro verdi bellissimi.
> Ma vabbè



io ho visto un'amica di mia nipote (18 anni) con i capelli argento. ti dico, splendida. ma è giovine giovine lo può fare...!

a me mai piaciuto il rosso, adesso invece sono in questa fase.... faccio foto capelli 
edit: come non detto, ce li ho legati oggi e viene malissimo..


----------



## Alessandra (25 Novembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> :up:
> oggi ho comprato l'henne rosso
> voglio provare un impacco usando però
> il mallo di noce per smorzare il colore
> mi sa che il rosso è il trend di questa stagione


Anch'io a giorni voglio farmi l'henne rosso che ho comprato tempo fa in medio oriente. 
Non ho idea di come si faccia ma io invece non vorrei smorzare il colore,  lo vorrei piu intenso possibile  (tanto dura il tempo di qualche shampoo ).
Su internet ho visto diverse versioni. ..chi suggeriva di aggiungere gocce di limone. ....
Qualcuna ha già sperimentato e sa come rendere l'henne piu intenso possibile?


----------



## banshee (25 Novembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> :up:
> oggi ho comprato l'henne rosso
> voglio provare un impacco usando però
> il mallo di noce per smorzare il colore
> mi sa che il rosso è il trend di questa stagione





Alessandra ha detto:


> Anch'io a giorni voglio farmi l'henne rosso che ho comprato tempo fa in medio oriente.
> Non ho idea di come si faccia ma io invece non vorrei smorzare il colore,  lo vorrei piu intenso possibile  (tanto dura il tempo di qualche shampoo ).
> Su internet ho visto diverse versioni. ..chi suggeriva di aggiungere gocce di limone. ....
> Qualcuna ha già sperimentato e sa come rendere l'henne piu intenso possibile?


mai fatto hennè ragazze.... non so proprio..... voi siete capaci a farli a casa? io no, io sono una pasticcione incredibile :rotfl::rotfl: mai fatta nemmeno una tinta da sola...


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io ho visto un'amica di mia nipote (18 anni) con i capelli argento. ti dico, splendida. ma è giovine giovine lo può fare...!
> 
> a me mai piaciuto il rosso, adesso invece sono in questa fase.... faccio foto capelli
> edit: come non detto, ce li ho legati oggi e viene malissimo..


Io mi sono convertita a varie tonalità di rosso da circa 12 anni a questa parte. La prima volta la parrucchiera esagero' un po'  Le avevo dato " carta bianca" ... Il mio rientro a casa, apro la porta, esclamazione : " chiama i pompieri stai andando a fuoco !!!" Pensa quanto ero  rossa


----------



## Alessandra (25 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> .... voi siete capaci a farli a casa?



NO
Confido nella brevita' degli effetti dell'henne. ..In caso venga una schifezza! :singleeye:


----------



## banshee (25 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> NO
> Confido nella brevita' degli effetti dell'henne. ..In caso venga una schifezza! :singleeye:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: io già mi immagino a chiazze tipo, se faccio sola, roba che potrei facilmente farmi leopardata in testa, verrebbe un amore


----------



## Alessandra (25 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io mi sono convertita a varie tonalità di rosso da circa 12 anni a questa parte. La prima volta la parrucchiera esagero' un po'  Le avevo dato " carta bianca" ... Il mio rientro a casa, apro la porta, esclamazione : " chiama i pompieri stai andando a fuoco !!!" Pensa quanto ero  rossa


Caspita  una vera fiamma! 
Io non me li tingo. ...alla fine il mio castano scuro è il colore che mi sta meglio. ...
Ma ho comprato questo henne direttamente da un produttore in medio oriente e ora vorrei farmelo. ...giusto cosi. ..


----------



## Alessandra (25 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: io già mi immagino a chiazze tipo, se faccio sola, roba che potrei facilmente farmi leopardata in testa, verrebbe un amore


Io temo di colorarmi solo fronte e orecchie in modo indelebile per giorni. ....
Leooardata sui capelli ci posso ancora uscire :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Caspita  una vera fiamma!
> Io non me li tingo. ...alla fine il mio castano scuro è il colore che mi sta meglio. ...
> Ma ho comprato questo henne direttamente da un produttore in medio oriente e ora vorrei farmelo. ...giusto cosi. ..


Io non mi azzardo a tingere i capelli da sola che son certa diventerei una specie di patchwork Poi ahivoja ad usare cappellini per camuffare


----------



## Spot (25 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Caspita  una vera fiamma!
> Io non me li tingo. ...alla fine il mio castano scuro è il colore che mi sta meglio. ...
> Ma ho comprato questo henne direttamente da un produttore in medio oriente e ora vorrei farmelo. ...giusto cosi. ..


L'henne rosso lo preso anche io. Ma non mi convince. Praticamente l'henne, al contrario delle tinte che entrano nella fibra del cappello, crea una sorta di pellicola che lo circonda. Ciò comporta due cose
1 addio qualsiasi altro tipo di tinta per chissà quanto tempo. Non prendono più
2 alcuni dicono che fortifica e protegge il capello. Altri dicono che tende a disidratarlo. 
E comunque una volta fatto devi ripeterlo abitualmente..
Ps: sempre attenta alla composizione e a dove lo compri. Che non ci siano metalli o altri additivi strani


----------



## banshee (25 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> I*o temo di colorarmi solo fronte e orecchie* in modo indelebile per giorni. ....
> Leooardata sui capelli ci posso ancora uscire :singleeye:


ah pure, si, sicuro. e le mani no?? io sicuro :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alessandra (25 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> L'henne rosso lo preso anche io. Ma non mi convince. Praticamente l'henne, al contrario delle tinte che entrano nella fibra del cappello, crea una sorta di pellicola che lo circonda. Ciò comporta due cose
> 1 addio qualsiasi altro tipo di tinta per chissà quanto tempo. Non prendono più
> 2 alcuni dicono che fortifica e protegge il capello. Altri dicono che tende a disidratarlo.
> E comunque una volta fatto devi ripeterlo abitualmente..
> Ps: sempre attenta alla composizione e a dove lo compri. Che non ci siano metalli o altri additivi strani


L'ho comprato in iran e macinavano l'henne. ...mi sembra roba vegetale. ...solo vegetale. ... (credo)


----------



## Spot (25 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> L'ho comprato in iran e macinavano l'henne. ...mi sembra roba vegetale. ...solo vegetale. ... (credo)


Buono allora


----------



## Alessandra (25 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Buono allora


Spero 
Sembrava tutto naturale,  senza addittivi.  Solo polvere di henne ovunque e la macina. 

Pero' vorrei farlo intenso. ....non so come....
E poi...prendera' sul castano scuro?


----------



## banshee (25 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Spero
> Sembrava tutto naturale,  senza addittivi.  Solo polvere di henne ovunque e la macina.
> 
> Pero' vorrei farlo intenso. ....non so come....
> E poi...prendera' sul castano scuro?


sai che non lo so..... rosso sul castano scuro... perchè rosso è 5 sulla scala di colori, castano scuro è 3.......non so... forse ti vengono una marea di riflessi e basta! devi provà Ale :carneval:


----------



## Spot (25 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Spero
> Sembrava tutto naturale,  senza addittivi.  Solo polvere di henne ovunque e la macina.
> 
> Pero' vorrei farlo intenso. ....non so come....
> E poi...prendera' sul castano scuro?


Si prende. Ma non avrai mai un effetto intenso... quello arriva dopo tantissime applicazioni.
Alla prima sarà appena percettibile.
E comunque non si sostituisce mai al tuo colore, ovviamente. Giocherà sempre di trasparenze e sfumature.
Il che non è un male.


----------



## Alessandra (25 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sai che non lo so..... rosso sul castano scuro... perchè rosso è 5 sulla scala di colori, castano scuro è 3.......non so... forse ti vengono una marea di riflessi e basta! devi provà Ale :carneval:


Cos'è la cosa delle scale dei colori?  
Sono totalmente ignorante in materia 

Forse è per questo vorrei fosse piu intenso possibile,  altrimenti non si vede niente


----------



## Alessandra (25 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Si prende. Ma non avrai mai un effetto intenso... quello arriva dopo tantissime applicazioni.
> Alla prima sarà appena percettibile.
> E comunque non si sostituisce mai al tuo colore, ovviamente. Giocherà sempre di trasparenze e sfumature.
> Il che non è un male.


Provero'!
Penso di essere castana scura. ...
O sono solo castana? 
Che differenza c'è tra un colore e l'altro? 
Avete esempi di attrici o gente nota. ..sono un po' confusa sui colori :singleeye:


----------



## Spot (25 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Provero'!
> Penso di essere castana scura. ...
> O sono solo castana?
> Che differenza c'è tra un colore e l'altro?
> Avete esempi di attrici o gente nota. ..sono un po' confusa sui colori :singleeye:


Non so. Per me sono castano scuro tutte quelle più scure di me  attrici al momento non me ne vengono..


----------



## Spot (25 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Provero'!
> Penso di essere castana scura. ...
> O sono solo castana?
> Che differenza c'è tra un colore e l'altro?
> Avete esempi di attrici o gente nota. ..sono un po' confusa sui colori :singleeye:


Ps: poi posta il risultato!


----------



## Flavia (25 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Anch'io a giorni voglio farmi l'henne rosso che ho comprato tempo fa in medio oriente.
> Non ho idea di come si faccia ma io invece non vorrei smorzare il colore,  lo vorrei piu intenso possibile  (tanto dura il tempo di qualche shampoo ).
> Su internet ho visto diverse versioni. ..chi suggeriva di aggiungere gocce di limone. ....
> Qualcuna ha già sperimentato e sa come rendere l'henne piu intenso possibile?


ciao 
dopo ti scrivo bene
come devi procedere
ora sono di fretta, comunque
è molto semplice
importante è avere la pellicola trasparente
(quella che si usa in cucina)
per evitare che si asciughi l'impacco
a dopo


----------



## Alessandra (25 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ps: poi posta il risultato!


Si 
Se nel tingermi riesco a centrare l'obiettivo  (I capelli ), si....postero' il risultato


----------



## Alessandra (25 Novembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> ciao
> dopo ti scrivo bene
> come devi procedere
> ora sono di fretta, comunque
> ...


Grazie Flavia! 
Attendo tue istruzioni allora


----------



## Flavia (25 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Grazie Flavia!
> Attendo tue istruzioni allora



eccomi
questa è la curva 
dei tempi di ossidazione dell'hennè
seguila e non avrai problemi
su una lunghezza di capelli
che varia da lunghi a molto lunghi
(da sotto le spalle a metà schiena)
va usato un etto , un etto e mezzo di hennè
io che sono pasticciona abbondo nelle dosi
applica il composto sui capelli 
puliti e bagnati
avvolgi la testa in 2, 3 giri di pellicola trasparente
evita che ti coli tutto addosso
e soprattutto serve a mantenere
i capelli umidi ed a una certa temperatura
N.B:l'hennè prende a fatica sui capelli aciutti
se come me sei pasticciona indossa vestiti vecchi
perché l'hennè macchia
tiene presente che l'hennè
tende a seccare i capelli quindi
dopo aver lavato e sciacquato 
tutto abbondantemente, ti conviene
fare un impacco
dimenticavo i tempi di posa dalle 2 ore in su
non tutti i capelli sono uguali
devi sperimentare e vedere come 
si comportano i tuoi
non ti preoccupare che se anche sbagli qualcosa
non accade nulla non diventi rosso catarifrangente


----------



## Spot (25 Novembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> View attachment 10958
> eccomi
> questa è la curva
> dei tempi di ossidazione dell'hennè
> ...


Figata


----------



## Alessandra (25 Novembre 2015)

Grazie mille Flavia!:up:


----------



## Mary The Philips (25 Novembre 2015)

Scusate, ma Tebe?

Ho chiesto altre volte, ma nessuno dice nulla. 

Almeno qualcuno sa che sta bene? E' stato repentino il suo allontanamento e mi fa pensare male


----------



## banshee (25 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Cos'è la cosa delle scale dei colori?
> Sono totalmente ignorante in materia
> 
> Forse è per questo vorrei fosse piu intenso possibile,  altrimenti non si vede niente


Fai conto, nero è 1. Biondo platino quasi bianco è 10. In questa scala di tinte si collocano tutti i colori....io ho fatto rosso rame, è un 5.46 [emoji4]
Sui diversi castano, asp...


----------



## banshee (25 Novembre 2015)

@ale:
Penelope Cruz tempo fa era un 3, castano scuro scuro:


Poi è passata a un 4, credo...comunque castano cioccolato:


Il castano scuro scuro e il cioccolato sembrano quasi uguali, ma lo scuro ha le componenti del nero, il cioccolato no e rimane "caldo"....


----------



## Flavia (25 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Scusate, ma Tebe?
> 
> Ho chiesto altre volte, ma nessuno dice nulla.
> 
> Almeno qualcuno sa che sta bene? E' stato repentino il suo allontanamento e mi fa pensare male


non ne so nulla, ma 
me la immagino mentre svolazza
 leggiadra tra le sue orchidee ed i
gattacci mannari avvolta 
da una nuvola di Chanel n 5


----------



## Alessandra (25 Novembre 2015)

Grazie mille Banshee 

(Allora sono solo castana cioccolato )
Poi quando faccio l'henne,  postero' il risultato


----------



## Mary The Philips (25 Novembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> non ne so nulla, ma
> me la immagino mentre svolazza
> leggiadra tra le sue orchidee ed i
> gattacci mannari avvolta
> da una nuvola di Chanel n 5




Spero anch'io stia benissimo. Però il suo allontanamento senza neanche un olà continua a parermi strano. Bhò.


----------



## banshee (26 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Spero anch'io stia benissimo. Però il suo allontanamento senza neanche un olà continua a parermi strano. Bhò.


Mary non conosco Tebe e ci ho interagito pochissimo, quindi non so che dirti... spero anche io stia ok  nostra signora dei mascara!


----------



## banshee (26 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Grazie mille Banshee
> 
> (Allora sono solo castana cioccolato )
> Poi quando faccio l'henne,  postero' il risultato


bellissimo il cioccolato, sarà il mio prossimo colore.. per l'estate non porterò il rosso, sai col mare che divento, arancione  tipo :rotfl:

io ero castana scusa (3) prima...

secondo me sul cioccolato ti vengono riflessi molto intensi ma non so se cambierai proprio colore, perchè per mutare il pigmento bisogna fare il decappaggio dallo scuro al più chiaro...

posta, posta!


----------



## Stark72 (26 Novembre 2015)

Io di Penelope Cruz guardo da sempre il tono di colore dei capelli, non posso farne a meno


----------



## Spot (26 Novembre 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Io di Penelope Cruz guardo da sempre il tono di colore dei capelli, non posso farne a meno


----------



## banshee (26 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


>


Ale ha chiesto il colore dei capelli, mica potevo postare il culo della Cruz :rotfl::rotfl:

OT comunque la roba di Oscuro/Banderas nella pubblicità del Mulino Bianco di là m'ha fatto morì :rotfl::rotfl:non l'ho scritto perchè stanno confrontandosi seriamente sennò finisce a cazzeggio :carneval:


----------



## Flavia (26 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Ale ha chiesto il colore dei capelli, mica potevo postare il culo della Cruz :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> OT comunque la roba di Oscuro/Banderas nella pubblicità del Mulino Bianco di là m'ha fatto morì :rotfl::rotfl:non l'ho scritto perchè stanno confrontandosi seriamente sennò finisce a cazzeggio :carneval:


anche Oscuro parla
con una gallina di nome Rosita?


----------



## Spot (26 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Ale ha chiesto il colore dei capelli, mica potevo postare il culo della Cruz :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> OT comunque la roba di Oscuro/Banderas nella pubblicità del Mulino Bianco di là m'ha fatto morì :rotfl::rotfl:non l'ho scritto perchè stanno confrontandosi seriamente sennò finisce a cazzeggio :carneval:



Non so se s'è capito, ma io sono qui per fare la cazzara ogni volta che si cerca di fare i seri. Fino a che non mi si manda a fanculo (ma anche oltre )



Flavia ha detto:


> anche Oscuro parla
> con una gallina di nome Rosita?


Non lo so, bisogna chiederglielo. Ma secondo me lui ha un approccio un po' diverso


----------



## banshee (26 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Non so se s'è capito, ma io sono qui per fare la cazzara ogni volta che si cerca di fare i seri. Fino a che non mi si manda a fanculo (ma anche oltre )
> 
> 
> Non lo so, bisogna chiederglielo. Ma secondo me lui ha un approccio un po' diverso


Eh Spot solitamente anche io  ma ci sono giorni in cui mi tengo beatamente alla larga! :rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (26 Novembre 2015)

care sciampiste 
ho una domanda per voi
quale contorno occhi usate?
in questo periodo ho due borse
 da starci la spesa della settimana
di solito metto una goccina di olio di rosa mosqueta
ma a dire il vero necessiterei dello stucco 
mi affido ai vostri saggi consigli


----------



## Spot (26 Novembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> care sciampiste
> ho una domanda per voi
> quale contorno occhi usate?
> in questo periodo ho due borse
> ...


Io al massimo una goccina ina ina di correttore per contorno occhi della Clinique, che ha un pigmento molto buono.
Ma forse non è quello che tu stai cercando


----------



## Flavia (26 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Io al massimo una goccina ina ina di correttore per contorno occhi della Clinique, che ha un pigmento molto buono.
> Ma forse non è quello che tu stai cercando


servirebbero 8-10 ore di sonno
ma come si dice non pervenute
il correttore è un po' pochetto mi sa
pensavo a qualcosa di più specifico


----------



## Mary The Philips (26 Novembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> care sciampiste
> ho una domanda per voi
> quale contorno occhi usate?
> in questo periodo ho due borse
> ...



Madonna, pure io.

Mai avute prima di 'sta batosta e mò mi ritrovo con questi corpi estranei in faccia 


Io uso Substiane di Laroche-Posay, mi pare buonino. Ma accetto consigli su un buon correttore di cui non ho molta esperienza.


----------



## Flavia (26 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Madonna, pure io.
> 
> Mai avute prima di 'sta batosta e mò mi ritrovo con questi corpi estranei in faccia
> 
> ...


per il correttore mi hanno consigliato
il cancella età della maybelline
costo medio-basso ma fa il suo lavoro
anche l'acqua di rose aiuta 
ma volevo un qualcosa in più
appunto un contorno occhi efficace


----------

